# Casey Anthony



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

Is she guilty in your opinion?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 9, 2011)

Of course she is guilty.


----------



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

I voted guilty.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 9, 2011)

Florida is a death penalty State.

 But because she is young white and kind of pretty.

 I doubt she will be sentenced to death.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 9, 2011)

You know...everybody knew that JonBenet's parents were guilty, too.

And as it turns out......

So I don't think I know enough to know that she's guilty. Somebody did it but they're all such crackheads, who the fuck knows.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 9, 2011)

Oh crap, wrong case..hell yes she did it, the sick whore.


----------



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

I still think one of the Ramseys are guilty. Maybe the son.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 9, 2011)

Which one was I thinking of...the one with a little kid and the mom went on the run kinda, and won't say what happened, and her brother and a boyfriend (or maybe a husband) were all involved too....and they tried to get her to admit it by taking her to the dock where they think the little girl was drowned...which case is that??? That's a flipping weird one.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 9, 2011)

Grace said:


> I still think one of the Ramseys are guilty. Maybe the son.


 
Nope, they've all been completely vindicated.

"
The evidence against an unknown "third party" came Wednesday when prosecutors announced that new tests pointed to a mystery attacker and cleared JonBenet's parents and her older brother Burke.
It was a vindication for the Ramsey family, but the girl's mother, Patsy, had not lived long enough to see it. She died of cancer in 2006. "
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,379041,00.html

they got the dna, it wasn't any of the ramseys.


----------



## peach174 (May 9, 2011)

Yes I think she is guilty. I also think she is one really sick in the head person.
Trying to put your kid to sleep in the trunk while you go out parting with friends is one very sick person.


----------



## random3434 (May 9, 2011)

Guilty.

I can't stand to see her snot nosed face with that smirk, waiting for a reality show or People magazine to come calling and make her famous for killing her daughter so she could party and ho around. 

That poor little girl never had a chance with that She-Devil as her mother.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 9, 2011)

I don't think gramma is any great shakes, either.


----------



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

Gramma is just as bad as Casey.


----------



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Which one was I thinking of...the one with a little kid and the mom went on the run kinda, and won't say what happened, and her brother and a boyfriend (or maybe a husband) were all involved too....and they tried to get her to admit it by taking her to the dock where they think the little girl was drowned...which case is that??? That's a flipping weird one.



I'm sorry I can't help you with that one. Doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 9, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'll find it. I'm sure you'll recognize it. This is the girl they were grilling for months while she was in jail and they just can't get anything out of her....she was arrested in a dope sting, I think, and they just kept her.

Something like that. She was sleeping in a trailer and the kid disappeared...grandma and the whole hee haw family have been all over the news...


----------



## random3434 (May 9, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I don't think gramma is any great shakes, either.



Granny is an enabler. And almost as nutso as her murdering daughter.


----------



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

I'm watching them go through jurors right now on tv.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 9, 2011)

My daughter loves to watch Nancy Grace and is glued to the Casey Anthony case.

 But due to a recent move my daughter doesn't have cable TV right now.

 So she is currently trying to find a website which airs the full Nancy Grace episodes but hasn't been able to find one.

 Does anyone here know of a site?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 9, 2011)

I don't...but I'm going to look.

Nancy Grace is pretty much "All Mothers Who Murder All the Time"


----------



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> My daughter loves to watch Nancy Grace and is glued to the Casey Anthony case.
> 
> But due to a recent move my daughter doesn't have cable TV right now.
> 
> ...




Youtube?

http://www.youtube.com/show/nancygrace


----------



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

Personally, I can't stand Nancy Grace. She is all ranting and raving and bitching out her guests then BAM! Time for commercial and her voice drops, honey drips from her mouth and she's all prissy. Commercial over? Ranting, mouth pursed like she ate a lemon, more bitching out her guests...


----------



## Sunni Man (May 9, 2011)

I lost respect for her when she vilified and basically crucified the Duke lacrosse players.

 Then when it was found out that they were innocent and the DA tried to frame them.

 She never issued an apology or retracted any of her statements.

 Just went onto her next child murder case like nothing had ever happened.


----------



## R.D. (May 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Florida is a death penalty State.
> 
> But because she is young white and kind of pretty.
> 
> I doubt she will be sentenced to death.



I don't know.  Not only is the crime horrific her actions leading up to the discovery, immediately after and all during the legal process has been disgusting.


----------



## R.D. (May 9, 2011)

Grace said:


> I still think one of the Ramseys are guilty. Maybe the son.



I have a theory on that case.   

I think they _though_t she did it, so he covered for her only to find out it was he that did the deed.  I don't think Burke had anything to do with it.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 9, 2011)

You guys, they have DNA evidence. It wasn't anyone in the family, or at the house that night.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 9, 2011)

Grace said:


> I still think one of the Ramseys are guilty. Maybe the son.


No, the DNA found on her body doesn't match any family members.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 9, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Oh gosh, I'll find it. I'm sure you'll recognize it. This is the girl they were grilling for months while she was in jail and they just can't get anything out of her....she was arrested in a dope sting, I think, and they just kept her.
> 
> Something like that. She was sleeping in a trailer and the kid disappeared...grandma and the whole hee haw family have been all over the news...


That's the Hailey Cummings case.

I believe she just got 16 years on prescription drug trafficking.


----------



## R.D. (May 9, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You guys, they have DNA evidence. It wasn't anyone in the family, or at the house that night.




She was at a party that night and not bathed before bed.  The DNA could have been anyone, not necessarily excluding th family.


----------



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

We most definitely need more child beauty pageants to make little girls look like adult porn stars. Not.


----------



## Grace (May 9, 2011)

Something stinks or stunk when that house was checked thoroughly (supposedly) and her body not found in a frigging closet by a family member. My dogs don't show up at chow time? I GO LOOKING. In closets. In cabinets. Anywhere they would fit. ANYWHERE. How do I know one didn't sneak under the bathroom cabinet to sniff around? Same with the cat. Ramsey was found in a closet downstairs. And nobody found it after her disappearance? Pahlease. PAHlease.


----------



## R.D. (May 9, 2011)

Grace said:


> Something stinks or stunk when that house was checked thoroughly (supposedly) and her body not found in a frigging closet by a family member. My dogs don't show up at chow time? I GO LOOKING. In closets. In cabinets. Anywhere they would fit. ANYWHERE. How do I know one didn't sneak under the bathroom cabinet to sniff around? Same with the cat. Ramsey was found in a closet downstairs. And nobody found it after her disappearance? Pahlease. PAHlease.



Money and prominence  works wonders sometimes.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 9, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is she guilty in your opinion?



Yes.


----------



## SharonNY (May 13, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is she guilty in your opinion?



She's guilty


----------



## JimH52 (May 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I don't think gramma is any great shakes, either.



She is a Loon for sure.  And she rules the roost obviously.  I kind of feel sorry for her husband.  He will be accused of molesting Casey, as a child, before it is over...IMHO.  I think they will be going the sympathy route.


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

Dad seems pretty weak, but gentle. I think he's taken the back seat all his life and thats why he was an alcoholic and probably returned to it after all this.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 13, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think gramma is any great shakes, either.
> ...


If the defense does go through with that route, they are scum.

If they try to base it on that letter that Casey wrote to a fellow inmate, they are scum.....But, the prosecution should have no problem shooting that down, based on the fact that she's a known habitual liar, and has many people, too include many of her friends who have already verified, and would no doubt testify to that fact.

The defense should just concentrate on trying to keep her off the execution table at this point.


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

Yep, Jester. But I hope the defense loses even that. Let her go to hell via the table in the room. I have no empathy for that crazy chick...or her bugshit crazy mother.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 13, 2011)

Grace said:


> Yep, Jester. But I hope the defense loses even that. Let her go to hell via the table in the room. I have no empathy for that crazy chick...or her bugshit crazy mother.


I have no problem with them plunging that needle....The deeper the better.

Her mother is a bit of a loon but, I have to put myself in her shoes. She was for all intensive purposes the mother of that child. She did the raising.....That initial 9/11 call when she found out the child was missing, was genuine to the core.....I feel that she's slowly losing her marbles at the absurdity of it all......I mean, their daughter put them in a position I could never imagine being in. And I could only imagine the rage I would feel if I found out my daughter was out partying like a rock star without a care in the world while her daughter was missing.


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

If I wore Loony moms shoes, that baby would not have been allowed within 1000 yards of her biological mother.


----------



## The Professor (May 13, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Oh gosh, I'll find it. I'm sure you'll recognize it. This is the girl they were grilling for months while she was in jail and they just can't get anything out of her....she was arrested in a dope sting, I think, and they just kept her.
> 
> Something like that. She was sleeping in a trailer and the kid disappeared...grandma and the whole hee haw family have been all over the news...



You are thinking about little Haleigh Cummings who disappeared while under the care of her stepmother Cristy Croslin.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 14, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Jester. But I hope the defense loses even that. Let her go to hell via the table in the room. I have no empathy for that crazy chick...or her bugshit crazy mother.
> ...



Jester, I will agree with you 90% of the time and Grace, You are a nice lady and I like reading what you have to say most of the time, but no, she dont deserve the needle. The death penalty is to good for that bitch. I haven't been following this case in the news for a while, but I do notice that they always show the little girle sitting at a table reading a kids book . I also remember the cops showing bits if the garbage bag the child was wrapped in. The book was wrapped up in the bag with her child. This to me says that Anthony was 110% aware of her actions (I know, duh.) Death would be a release for that bitch. I would be just fine if the slut was sent to some nasty prison ware her only daylight will be from her 1 hour out side. I only would agree with the death penalty is if they killed the criminal in the exact same manner that there victims were killed. Any other method equals mercy. Let the whore rot in a super max prison and be done with her.


----------



## JimH52 (May 14, 2011)

She is as guilty as sin, for sure.  It appears she wanted to party and probably put the kid down with some type of sleeping agent.  Evidently, the child overdosed and died.  Instead of coming forward and admitting she made a terrible mistake, she dumped the body and has systematically taken her whole family down with her.  Not only that, but the State of Florida is paying through the wazoo on this to provide her with experts and lawyers, who at times seem to be as loony as the family.

I think she will be found guilty.  Then she will spend the rest of her life in jail.  I doubt she will get the death pentalty.  It is a sad, sad story.


----------



## Dabs (May 14, 2011)

*Make that one more GUILTY as far as Casey Anthony. That stupid bitch, I have thought her to be guilty from day one. Who in their right mind lets their baby daughter stay "missing" for 31 days and doesn't tell anyone??
OMG, let me at that bitch.
Death is too good for her, I would want her to rot in a cold damp cell, with the bare minimals.
A metal commode that backs up every single day, a stinking sink that stays clogged, meals that aren't fit for the stray dogs running around.
No visitors, no Tv, nothing- just let the bitch sit there and have to think about what she has done, for a long long time.
And I'm not one for violence, but somebody needs to kick her ass a time or two, and prisoners don't take too kindly to child abusers, so she will probably get attacked at some point.
I hate that this Anthony thing has went on for 2 years already and we are just now getting to trial.
But if she gets death, I won't be sad, I just hope she has to suffer some.
This story really gets me pissed!*


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *Make that one more GUILTY as far as Casey Anthony. That stupid bitch, I have thought her to be guilty from day one. Who in their right mind lets their baby daughter stay "missing" for 31 days and doesn't tell anyone??
> OMG, let me at that bitch.
> Death is too good for her, I would want her to rot in a cold damp cell, with the bare minimals.
> A metal commode that backs up every single day, a stinking sink that stays clogged, meals that aren't fit for the stray dogs running around.
> ...


Yeah, unfortunately those idiots in the ACLU would pitch a major friggin' bitch.

She'll be in PC with access to canteen, cable TV, soap, regular showers, clean towels, toilet paper, rec time etc.

I say just inject the bitch and be done with her.


----------



## spectrumc01 (May 14, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



In order for our justice system to work as it should, there must be a vigorous defense.  These defense lawyers should do everything within the law and their power to get their client off, it's their job and what they are being paid for.  Anything less than that and it wouldn't be justice.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 14, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


So, who's arguing against that?

If they want to destroy their own reputations and honor. Then let them take the scumbag route......The public will judge the attorneys. If they try to destroy the reputation of the father, in order to save their client, it will be a huge mistake.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 21, 2011)

What everyone is assuming is the event(s) happened just like we were told.
First off, we know Casey is a professional liar. Secondly, we know the nut (Casey) didn't fall too far from the family-tree.

Is anyone considering this was an accident? Here's my theory. I think the baby died accidentally on that first day (what was it?....June 16th?) hence the back-to-back calls to Cindy etc. I think the family had a huge falling out and Casey (in her psychopathic mind) bailed out (ran away with daughter in trunk) the following day and began partying. 

I think continuous bickering ensued throughout the 31 days ......and on that 31st day, Cindy, in an act of spite, called the cops to report her granddaughter missing (although she already knew she was dead) and stated the car smelled of death. She did this to get back at her own daughter.

I think the baby was taken out of the trunk by George or Lee (while Casey was still out partying) originally buried in the backyard. Then after thinking Casey might open her mouth, George, Cindy and/or Lee moved her to the lot down the road. 

The only thing that I haven't figured out is (if....my theory is correct) why is Casey taking the blame and not ratting out her family? Unless she did, to Baez, and Baez told her she would be accused as an accomplice anyway so might as well tough it out in jail for a few years until your trial, get vindicated then make millions on movies and books as her reward for her time in jail.

So in summation, I think Casey is definitely without a doubt going to throw her entire family under that bus. Rightly so.
One is as demented as the next one.

George looks guilty as hell because he can never look anyone in the eyes (look at his jailhouse talks with Casey and his interview with Larry King) and Cindy, well Cindy just acts guilty. Maniac. 
And Lee? Well......he's as cool and calm as his sister and that's probably due to that psychotic sociopath gene-pool they were created from.


----------



## Immanuel (May 21, 2011)

Grace said:


> Personally, I can't stand Nancy Grace. She is all ranting and raving and bitching out her guests then BAM! Time for commercial and her voice drops, honey drips from her mouth and she's all prissy. Commercial over? Ranting, mouth pursed like she ate a lemon, more bitching out her guests...



Not only that but as a former attorney she doesn't seem to understand the concept of innocent until proven guilty.

As for Casey Anthony, the evidence has not been produced in court.  For the moment, I will give her the benefit of the doubt.

Immie


----------



## TheBrain (May 21, 2011)

I thought this was going to be a would you hit it poll until I opened it. I would hit it, definitely wouldn't have a kid with her though. WOW that bitch is guilty


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 21, 2011)

If she is guilty, which seems very probable from what i can see, she should certainly fry.

Her stories don't add up at all, which makes me think she is guilty.


----------



## TheBrain (May 21, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> If she is guilty, which seems very probable from what i can see, she should certainly fry.
> 
> Her stories don't add up at all, which makes me think she is guilty.



30 days she waited to report her child missing and during that time she was out partying almost nightly. She only reported the child was missing because her own mother nagged her wanting to know where her child was.

She deserves a bullet in the head.


----------



## random3434 (May 21, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > If she is guilty, which seems very probable from what i can see, she should certainly fry.
> ...



Yet your post before this you said you would 'hit that'-


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBrain (May 21, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



Yes EZ I would seriously cheat on my wife with a crazy nut who killed her child.


----------



## random3434 (May 21, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...




Yep, you would 'hit that'-just not have a child with her.

=, lots of guys have their kinky sides.


----------



## TheBrain (May 21, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



no just = she is attractive and if you didn't know anything about her ....... but since we obviously do, pass.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 21, 2011)

So so sad.
I watched a 48 Hours Mystery show on this the other day. I'll never understand why some of these stories are catapulted to the headlines and stay there...when stuff like this happens every single day. It isn't that unusual. In fact, this case is relatively tame....there was a case here about 20 years ago where a guy butchered his kids; chased them around in the snow with an ax. True story. Never made the papers.


----------



## TheBrain (May 22, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> So so sad.
> I watched a 48 Hours Mystery show on this the other day. I'll never understand why some of these stories are catapulted to the headlines and stay there...when stuff like this happens every single day. It isn't that unusual. In fact, this case is relatively tame....there was a case here about 20 years ago where a guy butchered his kids; chased them around in the snow with an ax. True story. Never made the papers.



This made such big news cuz she's cute not because what she did was so horrific.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 22, 2011)

I don't know...I also know of a very attractive woman who tried to torch herself and her infant in her VW bug (that I used to run around with her in, a few years before!). An off-duty fireman pulled her and the baby out....and they were okay, but she kept trying to get back in. 

It was post partum psychosis, but what a spectacular story...and again, never caught. Of course, I don't think she denied it. There was no point, and she was out of her mind at the time.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

*On Casey Anthony, they can't seem to find enuff people to be potential jurors. They have to have 12 jurors plus 8 alternates. The other day, the judge was interviewing one lady and she started to cry~
The judge asked her why she was crying, and the lady said it was because she was praying for the Mother, Casey Anthony- the judge asked the lady if she could tell the court what she was praying about, and the lady said that lord have mercy on the Mother.
Dismissed.*


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 22, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


Hey, at least she knows who the father is.

Just sayin'!


----------



## Grace (May 22, 2011)

Casey looks weasely. Her facial features, I mean.


----------



## mhaul50@aol.com (May 23, 2011)

did it ever occur to anyone that the name she made up for the nanny, "zanny" is short for zanax? this girl is so obvious in her lies how could anyone think different than guilty?


----------



## Jessica Blume (May 23, 2011)

This story makes me sad.


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2011)

The defense is insulting imo


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

Have they found a jury yet???
My God, last I heard, they didn't have enough jurors and were still trying to find some.
Like there is one soul in this United States that hasn't heard of Ms. Casey Anthony!
Let me get there, I'd lie and act like I don't know shit about diddly and I've been minding my own business, then when I get on the jury, her ass will fry.
I know, that's mean.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Have they found a jury yet???
> My God, last I heard, they didn't have enough jurors and were still trying to find some.
> Like there is one soul in this United States that hasn't heard of Ms. Casey Anthony!
> Let me get there, I'd lie and act like I don't know shit about diddly and I've been minding my own business, then when I get on the jury, her ass will fry.
> I know, that's mean.


Uhhhhhhh, Opening statements are going on as we speak......The defense just pulled the father probably did it card. They pulled the father started molesting Casey at 8 years old card also.

You can probably watch it live on TRUtv's website if you can't watch it on TV.


----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is she guilty in your opinion?



Oh my god, that bitch is so guilty.


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Have they found a jury yet???
> ...



I don't think they even blamed George.  They are playing the "everyone is a twisted liar and can't be trusted poor casey bitch is to be pited" game. 

 ...


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


They are going down the same road as the OJ defense team.......Smear and try to destroy the lives of whomever you can to get your client off.


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Sickening.   I don't think it will l work this time.  Roy Cronk (sp) planting the body ....gimme a break.  And why would a molester cover up a drowning?


----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2011)

Well I recorded In Session for tomorrow to see if that's the trial.  I'd rather watch that than Nancy Grace which I was doing.  I didn't know TruTV was the old Court Tv.

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Well I recorded In Session for tomorrow to see if that's the trial.  I'd rather watch that than Nancy Grace which I was doing.  I didn't know TruTV was the old Court Tv.
> 
> Learn something new everyday.


The morning sessions are on Tru.....The afternoon session is on HLN (George Anthony is now being cross examined by the defense).......The webcast is on CNN I believe.


----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Well I recorded In Session for tomorrow to see if that's the trial.  I'd rather watch that than Nancy Grace which I was doing.  I didn't know TruTV was the old Court Tv.
> ...



Great, thanks.


----------



## signelect (May 24, 2011)

Tough crowd here.  I am going to wait on the trial, their decision not mine.  I think she and her family are pretty strange but without hearing the evidence I can't judge.  OJ was guilty.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


No problem.......It's getting interesting.......The prosecution is not letting the defense get away with trying to trip the father up by asking him questions and then not allowing him to fully answer before firing off another question......The judge has sustained just about every objection they've posed.

This is the type of Judge that was needed during he OJ trial.........Ito pretty much let the defense run roughshod over the witnesses.


----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I'm watching the last half hour or so and the father is pretty much waiting for a good question.  I'm so glad I can watch this, I used to love some of these trials.


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> No problem.......It's getting interesting.......The prosecution is not letting the defense get away with trying to trip the father up by asking him questions and then not allowing him to fully answer before firing off another question......The judge has sustained just about every objection they've posed.
> 
> This is the type of Judge that was needed during he OJ trial.........Ito pretty much let the defense run roughshod over the witnesses.



I really like this judge.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > No problem.......It's getting interesting.......The prosecution is not letting the defense get away with trying to trip the father up by asking him questions and then not allowing him to fully answer before firing off another question......The judge has sustained just about every objection they've posed.
> ...


Yeah, it's quite obvious that he runs a clean courtroom.

This stuff is fascinating....My wife is a court reporter in a crminal court in downtown L.A.....Her brother is a former DA in the major crimes divisions in L.A....He's handled many high profile cases. He was appointed Judge four years ago by Ahhhhnold......This Judge reminds me of the way he handles his courtroom, and my wifes Judge handles his....No nonsense whatsoever. That's the way it should be.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is she guilty in your opinion?



I've always suspected there was something fishy about "grampa's" activities, especially the suicide attempt. C'mon. At a time when his family needed him most? What did he have to be suicidal over other than guilt at that point in time?

So I was not surprised when the defense team came right out of the gate and laid the whole thing on him today. 

This may be the most interesting trial since O.J. Simpson's.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> My daughter loves to watch Nancy Grace and is glued to the Casey Anthony case.
> 
> But due to a recent move my daughter doesn't have cable TV right now.
> 
> ...



They had the live jury selection on TruTV, but today the opening statements were on HLN, which I didn't realize until too late. Maybe they're going to switch back and forth.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter loves to watch Nancy Grace and is glued to the Casey Anthony case.
> ...


The morning sessions are on TRU, the afternoon sessions are on HLN....The live webcast is on CNN.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> What everyone is assuming is the event(s) happened just like we were told.
> First off, we know Casey is a professional liar. Secondly, we know the nut (Casey) didn't fall too far from the family-tree.
> 
> Is anyone considering this was an accident? Here's my theory. I think the baby died accidentally on that first day (what was it?....June 16th?) hence the back-to-back calls to Cindy etc. I think the family had a huge falling out and Casey (in her psychopathic mind) bailed out (ran away with daughter in trunk) the following day and began partying.
> ...



Finally, someone who has followed in depth reporting on this case rather than just the rabid tabloid-esque reporting all concluding that Casey is guilty because it's a more juicy story that way. Now it seems your theory (closely resembling my own) might just be true. 

Ah, the power of that evil media. Look at all the folks right her who have Casey already tried, convicted, and put to death--based on CIRCUMSTANTIAL EVIDENCE.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

The silly ass thing will probably last months *ugh*


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



No, the defense made a direct accusation against Casey's father. If those allegations are proven untrue, those three lawyers are toast and won't ever practice law again, plus unimaginable damages awarded in a nice defamation lawsuit against them. Do you really think they would risk that? Something's going on; they know something that has never been exposed before.


----------



## eots (May 24, 2011)

Fan letters to Casey Anthony very supportive but father has questions
Prosecutors released some 5,000 pages of evidence in the Casey Anthony case today, including letters she received at the Orange County Jail.
June 26, 2010|By Anthony Colarossi and Walter Pacheco, Orlando Sentinel
Casey Anthony's mail reads like correspondence a national celebrity might receive.

Fans and supporters mail marriage proposals, biblical passages, money orders and invitations to travel. Many think she is innocent and unfairly portrayed as a "monster" while sitting in the Orange County Jail facing a first-degree murder charge in the death of her daughter, Caylee Marie, whose remains were found in December 2008, six months after her mother says she last saw her alive.

"Something told me to write you," one male admirer from New Jersey said. "Maybe its cuz you're a hottie or maybe its because I believe you are innocent."

Fan letters to Casey Anthony very supportive but father has questions - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

eots said:


> Fan letters to Casey Anthony very supportive but father has questions
> Prosecutors released some 5,000 pages of evidence in the Casey Anthony case today, including letters she received at the Orange County Jail.
> June 26, 2010|By Anthony Colarossi and Walter Pacheco, Orlando Sentinel
> Casey Anthony's mail reads like correspondence a national celebrity might receive.
> ...



Why do the prosecutors think 5,000 letters are "evidence"?? Will they try to prove that Casey did it just to become a celebrity? Kinda lame, if that's their game. Oddly, the prosecution 'thinks' it has a rock-solid case. Apparently not.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


From all i've heard, too include from one of her original attorneys on the case who left the team, they are basing it on a jailhouse letter she wrote to another inmate, and Casey Anthony's own words.......As much as she has been proven a liar, and the prosecution has the evidence and witnesses to prove many of her lies, it's a crap shoot by the defense.....But then, many attorneys are scumbags so, we'll see.


----------



## Cal (May 24, 2011)

I think she's probably guilty.. I'm just now starting to really pay attention though. It's pretty interesting, to say the least.


----------



## JimH52 (May 24, 2011)

She has stooped as low as she can go.  To make accusations against your father like this is an act of the ultimate lie.  She can't get any lower.


----------



## Grace (May 24, 2011)

My own opinion is Casey wanted to party, had no babysitter, drugged her kid so she would sleep, tossed her in the trunk. Kid died from an overdose or whatever, casey discovered the body, freaked out, drove around with it for awhile until she could figure out what to do. Dead bodies tend to void fluids soon after death. It's a closed trunk. The smell would begin to form within hours in such a small confinement.

I think the grandfather is innocent of anything. I think the grandmother is a nutbar. I think the brother is as wacko as mom and sis.


----------



## Grace (May 24, 2011)

I'm on CNN right now but no trial. TruTV is another show. Unless I'm on there too late since I'm on the west coast.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> I'm on CNN right now but no trial. TruTV is another show. Unless I'm on there too late since I'm on the west coast.


HLN is doing the post game right now........It should end every day around 2:00-2:30 our time......5:00-5:30 florida time.


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> No, the defense made a direct accusation against Casey's father. If those allegations are proven untrue, those three lawyers are toast and won't ever practice law again, plus unimaginable damages awarded in a nice defamation lawsuit against them. Do you really think they would risk that? Something's going on; they know something that has never been exposed before.


I don't think so.  The strategy is to make everyone else a liar, accuse the rest of lacking credibility.  As far as abuse it's he said she said bullshit.  And I don't think the Anthony's will sue - just my opinion.  I think they harbor guilt  J.B. is using that to his advantage.

I don't think they know anything, they are just fishing for one juror to give just a little credit to  one of the many accusations they tossed out there.  For example her drowning being  unprovable  at this point


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

Seriously people, does anyone here really think George killed little Caylee?????????


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Seriously people, does anyone here really think George killed little Caylee?????????



The defense didn't accuse him of killing her, only of disposing of the body after she drowned.

Which made no sense based on their timeline I'm pretty sure.  I'll have to listen again but it sounded too disjointed to make any logical sense.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

eots said:


> Fan letters to Casey Anthony very supportive but father has questions
> Prosecutors released some 5,000 pages of evidence in the Casey Anthony case today, including letters she received at the Orange County Jail.
> June 26, 2010|By Anthony Colarossi and Walter Pacheco, Orlando Sentinel
> Casey Anthony's mail reads like correspondence a national celebrity might receive.
> ...



People like the above in red are complete fucking idiots!!!
Can you imagine the smirks little missy Casey has on her face when she gets mail??
I'd like to bitch slap her from here to Japan.
She is guilty......and her Mom is no innocent person here either, but I think George, poor George, I think he is the victim after poor little Caylee.
I hope to God they find her ass guilty!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > No, the defense made a direct accusation against Casey's father. If those allegations are proven untrue, those three lawyers are toast and won't ever practice law again, plus unimaginable damages awarded in a nice defamation lawsuit against them. Do you really think they would risk that? Something's going on; they know something that has never been exposed before.
> ...


Oh, that's exactly what Baez was trying to do....Expose a lie, any lie by the father and then pounce on his credibilty.......Didn't seem to work out so well. George Anthony held his own. Which must be hard after being abjectly accused of molesting his own daughter. He showed a lot of poise.

One thing is for sure, this trial should move on quicker than expected. Usually, opening statements last all day, sometimes into two. I don't think this judge is going to put up with any BS, and keep it moving steadily along. Which is a good thing when you've got sequestered jurors holed up for an extended period of time. The quicker it moves, the less chance for jury misconduct or tampering.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> My own opinion is Casey wanted to party, had no babysitter, drugged her kid so she would sleep, tossed her in the trunk. Kid died from an overdose or whatever, casey discovered the body, freaked out, drove around with it for awhile until she could figure out what to do. Dead bodies tend to void fluids soon after death. It's a closed trunk. The smell would begin to form within hours in such a small confinement.
> 
> I think the grandfather is innocent of anything. I think the grandmother is a nutbar. I think the brother is as wacko as mom and sis.



I totally agree with this statement Grace.
I don't believe she died in any pool, she was drugged and laying in that damn trunk while the bitch danced the night away.
She came back, found her baby dead and then had to cover up her story somehow.
To not tell anyone that your baby daughter was missing for 31 days??????
Jesus H...come on!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > My own opinion is Casey wanted to party, had no babysitter, drugged her kid so she would sleep, tossed her in the trunk. Kid died from an overdose or whatever, casey discovered the body, freaked out, drove around with it for awhile until she could figure out what to do. Dead bodies tend to void fluids soon after death. It's a closed trunk. The smell would begin to form within hours in such a small confinement.
> ...


A caller on HLN just made an excellent point........If the father was this terrible molester, why would Casey then leave Caley alone with him all the time?

This whole thing stinks........It wreaks of her doing whatever she has too to get her sorry ass off.....Destroying her own father in the process is beyond disgusting.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

Dabs said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fan letters to Casey Anthony very supportive but father has questions
> ...



I guess you don't learn much from your court reporter wife if you've already got her convicted, even though by law she's innocent until PROVEN guilty. Just because you want her to be guilty, doesn't mean she is.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> My own opinion is Casey wanted to party, had no babysitter, drugged her kid so she would sleep, tossed her in the trunk. Kid died from an overdose or whatever, casey discovered the body, freaked out, drove around with it for awhile until she could figure out what to do. Dead bodies tend to void fluids soon after death. It's a closed trunk. The smell would begin to form within hours in such a small confinement.
> 
> I think the grandfather is innocent of anything. I think the grandmother is a nutbar. I think the brother is as wacko as mom and sis.



That all reads just like every other tabloid story, and of course highly prejudiced against Casey because of her strange activities. But listen up, folks, the trial doesn't even begin until tomorrow. There's got to be more to this story, because it reads too much like a movie script from what we know so far.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



This is true, but the majority thinks she is guilty and the facts are sure looking guilty!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Are you addressing me?

Yeah, I do believe she is guilty. Doesn't mean I don't believe in her right to a fair trial. And that is why if I was in that jury pool, I would have stated just that to ensure I wasn't picked.

Ya' see, there is a reason for the jury selection process. To try and ensure that people who haven't seen the evidence are seated. I've seen most of the evidence the prosecution will present. I watched the preliminary. Watched all of her previous lies that have been exposed. Watched how she was so loving towards her father during her jailhouse visits, and now all of a sudden the defense claims he's a molester.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > My own opinion is Casey wanted to party, had no babysitter, drugged her kid so she would sleep, tossed her in the trunk. Kid died from an overdose or whatever, casey discovered the body, freaked out, drove around with it for awhile until she could figure out what to do. Dead bodies tend to void fluids soon after death. It's a closed trunk. The smell would begin to form within hours in such a small confinement.
> ...


The trial started today.....The father spent most of it on the stand after opening statements. And Baez made zero headway into making his case against George Anthony.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > No, the defense made a direct accusation against Casey's father. If those allegations are proven untrue, those three lawyers are toast and won't ever practice law again, plus unimaginable damages awarded in a nice defamation lawsuit against them. Do you really think they would risk that? Something's going on; they know something that has never been exposed before.
> ...



As I said, my gut feeling all along has been that Grampa George was involved somehow. Another thing that has been a question mark for me is that Casey was not known to abuse Caylee in any way prior to this incident, so she suddenly kills her and stuffs her body into not one but two plastic bags and tosses her out like so much kitchen garbage "because she wanted to party"? It just doesn't fit.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Seriously people, does anyone here really think George killed little Caylee?????????



Why do you think he's such a saint? Don't you think grown, attractive, soft-spoken and kind men are also capable of child abuse? The prisons are full of them and thousands more are still out there free as the wind.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously people, does anyone here really think George killed little Caylee?????????
> ...



I think I heard the tail-end where George picked up the baby's lifeless body and started yelling at Carley "LOOK WHAT YOU DID, YOU'RE A HORRIBLE MOTHER!!!" Or words to that effect, and then he told her (or they agreed) to cover up her drowning by concocting some kidnap story.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously people, does anyone here really think George killed little Caylee?????????
> ...


And what would he have to gain by killing the kid?

It wasn't internet searches on his computer about chloroform, breaking necks, etc......It was her computer.

It wasn't his car that smelled like a dead body.

It wasn't he who borrowed a shovel from their neighbor.

It wasn't he who lied about some mysterious nanny.

It wasn't he who took thecops to the supposed nanny's address, only to have them find nobody of that name ever lived there, nor was anybody ever matching the description she gave ever seen around there in all that time 

It wasn't he who took cops to universal studios to try and perpetrate a lie about employment, in an attempt to concoct an aliby.


And now all of a sudden he's a child molester. But Casey had no problem leaving her daughter alone with him time and time again.


----------



## Grace (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



THANK you. 

Seeing this crap on HLN and that woman screeching about how George sat there with no expression and she just KNOWS he raped his own daughter because why else would he sit there stone faced...I wanted to throw up. She knows nothing. She has her face shoved in the camera on a "report" tv show, spitting on the lens in her indignation and the trial just started today.
Casey will throw anyone under the bus that she can. That woman is insane and a pathological liar. What comes next, nobody knows.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Who-tf is Carley?? Am I missing somebody or what??


----------



## Grace (May 24, 2011)

carley=casey


----------



## Grace (May 24, 2011)

Nancy Grace coming up. Can't stand her, but she will ream Casey a new asshole.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Well, seeing as though Baez really didn't do a good job at all in trying to paint George Anthony into the picture, who knows what is next.

Throw the brother under the bus. The mother maybe?

One thing is for sure, it's going to get interesting.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Nancy Grace coming up. Can't stand her, but she will ream Casey a new asshole.



LMAO...that she will!!


----------



## Grace (May 24, 2011)

Casey already said both her father AND her brother molested her.

I so want this bitch dead. Slowly.

Meanwhile, nancy's mouth is puckered up more than I have ever seen it. She's on the warpath. I love it.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Casey already said both her father AND her brother molested her.
> 
> I so want this bitch dead. Slowly.
> 
> Meanwhile, nancy's mouth is puckered up more than I have ever seen it. She's on the warpath. I love it.


You know it's looking bad for Baez when defense attorneys, who generally are vociferous in their defense of fellow attorneys are going, WTF is he doing?


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



...and she will go to  prison for neglect he supposedly said.

BS - can't be proved


----------



## R.D. (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously people, does anyone here really think George killed little Caylee?????????
> ...



Who claimed he's a saint?  Again, they don't claim he killed her.  The claim is he and his abuse was the cover up


----------



## nitroz (May 25, 2011)

Sorry, but she's guilty.

She shouldn't have gotten knocked up if she didn't want to be a mother.
She could have had her child adopted if she couldn't give proper care to the child.
The worse part is that her family tried to help her cover it up. They should get charges too.
Every time she cries in the court room, I think she deserves it.


----------



## Grace (May 25, 2011)

Seeing her sniffling and wiping her tears makes me want to smash her weasel face in.


----------



## Dabs (May 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Seeing her sniffling and wiping her tears makes me want to smash her weasel face in.




OMG- fer sure, fer sure 
I'll be there right alongside you friend!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2011)

Daaaaaaamn!....Bad ass broads gonna go RANGER on that bitch!


----------



## Grace (May 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Daaaaaaamn!....Bad ass broads gonna go RANGER on that bitch!


I hope she gets life in prison even though I am for the death penalty. Why an exception in this case? She is a child murderer. She get thrown in prison, some really bad ass broads are gonna go ranger on that bitch...which means she will have to be in confinement to save her sorry ass from the other women. That's a very very very long time to be alone. Completely.
So that's what I want for her. To live with her own sorry ass self. Forever. Until she draws her last breath and heads to hell where she belongs.


----------



## Dabs (May 25, 2011)

I feel the exact same Grace. Death is too easy for her...I want her to suffer, every day, in a damp cold cell and have other inmates terrorize her and make her life miserable.
May she rot in hell.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Daaaaaaamn!....Bad ass broads gonna go RANGER on that bitch!
> ...


That'll work......Hopefully she will never be able to adapt to prison life and ends up hanging her damn self, and at least feels what that child went through.

Hey, it's cheaper than the death penalty, and particularly cheaper then housing and feeding her sorry ass for the rest of her life.


----------



## Dabs (May 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You are evil like me, are you my twin??


----------



## eots (May 25, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I feel the exact same Grace. Death is too easy for her...I want her to suffer, every day, in a damp cold cell and have other inmates terrorize her and make her life miserable.
> May she rot in hell.



thats not what will happen she will have fans, receive money ,gifts, do prison guards and have lesbian sex..she will love it


----------



## eots (May 25, 2011)

Her ex-fiancé was a cop&#8230; another cop was suspended for lying about a relationship with Casey and now- 2 other cops telling a local Orlando affiliate- they had sexual encounters with Casey

Casey Anthony Has Sex With Cop « Casey Anthony News Updated Daily


----------



## Sarah G (May 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness, her defense is creating reasonable doubt yet again with this.  The father doesn't have a good face when addressing these awful questions.  I realize he has been told not to react too emotionally but his expressions look positively forced.

Still don't think anyone believes her but he isn't looking good here.


----------



## R.D. (May 25, 2011)

Uh-oh, boyfriends  room mate, Campana, thinks he recalls seeing Caylee late June

I was surprised the the objection over questioning if he was present at the drowning was not sustained as requested for facts not in evidence


----------



## MaggieMae (May 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



A lot of what I've read about the incident _IS_ hearsay, which the press has glommed onto as gospel truth. I simply won't believe she's guilty of killing her daughter until I see some genuine proof. Right now, I see her guilty of a conspiracy to cover up the crime, and that's all. Just saying.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 25, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Casey, Caylee, Carley. Shit happens.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Nancy Grace coming up. Can't stand her, but she will ream Casey a new asshole.



I did watch her last night, and here's what's intriguing. Several here have stated they HATE Nancy Grace, yet since they too wholeheartedly believe, no question about it, just like Nancy Grace, that Casey is guilty, now she's a hero? Hypocrisy anyone?


----------



## Dabs (May 25, 2011)

Yes but Maggie, how does one answer- why was Casey Anthony seen out dancing and partying, in the days following her daughters disappearance???
Now if your child is missing and you don't know where she is, would you be out living it up on the town??
I saw the photos, Casey Anthony looked like she was having a fun time, she didn't look like a Mom worried about who has her child and if she would ever see her again.
The little girl was missing for 31 days.....31 days!....Jesus H, how could any Mother not notify somebody?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dabs (May 25, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Yeah it does. Sadly tho in this case, it's Casey who is on trial, Caylee who is dead and Carley is the lucky one, because we don't even know who the hell that is


----------



## MaggieMae (May 25, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Says who? Right now its he said/she said. George can't really prove he was *not *complicit either. Don't forget the burden of proof is on the prosecution, not the defense.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Seeing her sniffling and wiping her tears makes me want to smash her weasel face in.



Nice.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Daaaaaaamn!....Bad ass broads gonna go RANGER on that bitch!
> ...



 You and your pal Dabs are proving how adolescent you are. I'm guessing around 12.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 25, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Yes but Maggie, how does one answer- why was Casey Anthony seen out dancing and partying, in the days following her daughters disappearance???
> Now if your child is missing and you don't know where she is, would you be out living it up on the town??
> I saw the photos, Casey Anthony looked like she was having a fun time, she didn't look like a Mom worried about who has her child and if she would ever see her again.
> The little girl was missing for 31 days.....31 days!....Jesus H, how could any Mother not notify somebody?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?



I don't know, and her partying will undoubtedly be brought up. However, all I've ever seen are the same two or three pictures over and over again of her partying, giving the _impression _she was out every night. 

I haven't had a chance to watch any of it today so far, but I still say you all are totally jumping to conclusions, and your calling for her violent death before the whole truth comes out is childish and sick.

And now we know after yesterday afternoon and this morning's testimony that Casey was helping her boyfriend start an online website called "Hot Bodies." That would explain why in the photos, Casey is seen wearing a dress and not a bikini.


----------



## R.D. (May 25, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



No one is forgetting that.   The red herring "Do you still abuse your daughter" is well played I guess.  He's got nothing else.

The basis of the defense is a claim of his abuse and how that  allowed him to further manipulate and   create the trail of lies she told - all the while tossing her under the bus thinking   her accusations of abuse would not be believed  due to all the lies she told.....twisted and only a fool will buy into it which is what they are counting on.  That plus everyone else is corrupt and dishonest ....poor poor casey

JB is careful not accuse him of the murder -  only abuse.  Regarding Nancy Grace, how does her being right make her detractors  hypocritical ?    She is a loud mouthed bully with a stage.  I won't watch her since she started saying "tot mom",  I  think thats offensive and makes her a douche bag.


----------



## R.D. (May 25, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Yes but Maggie, how does one answer- why was Casey Anthony seen out dancing and partying, in the days following her daughters disappearance???
> Now if your child is missing and you don't know where she is, would you be out living it up on the town??
> I saw the photos, Casey Anthony looked like she was having a fun time, she didn't look like a Mom worried about who has her child and if she would ever see her again.
> The little girl was missing for 31 days.....31 days!....Jesus H, how could any Mother not notify somebody?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?



Lets not forget the tatoo she got in those 30 days.


----------



## Dabs (May 25, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Oh hell no, I'm much older 
I already stated I am 49, but I also feel that Casey Anthony is guilty.
And I hope she gets her deserved punishment.
Just because we are voicing our opinion, as you are, we are adolescent??
For fuck's sake *sigh*


----------



## Dabs (May 25, 2011)

And for the record, I am against the death penalty in most cases.
I hate violence, of any kind.......but if a crime is committed, that is so bad, the jury and judge hand down a death sentence, what can I do??
Say 'Yay' or 'Awww'
But in Casey Anthony's case, death would be too easy, I already said this in fact, have you not read that??
I never said anything about hoping she gets a violent death!
I hope she rots in prison, and I hope the other prisoners make her life miserable, and I don't mean beat the shit out of her, just give her a hard time, etc.
Shit if you don't understand what I'm referring to, I'm not going to waste my time trying to explain, again.
But, even if she was only out partying one night, but I know it was more than one, but even IF....why was she not looking for her precious baby girl??
Why dance the night away?
How does that help??
Maybe that was her way of dealing with the fact her baby was missing and she was going "Oh gee, what do I do, guess I'll go dancing"....no fucking way I'm buying that load of crap!

**RIP Caylee Marie.


----------



## Grace (May 25, 2011)

Personally, I don't give a rats ass what Maggie thinks.


----------



## Grace (May 25, 2011)

Casey Anthony is a sociopath. Period.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


What did she have to gain?........Freedom from being a mother. Freedom to go out and party anytime she pleased . Freedom from the financial worries associated with parenthood.....Freedom to be with the boyfriend who really didn't want a lady with a child.......Scott Peterson was considered a loving doting husband right up until he whacked his pregnant wife, so he wouldn't have the burden of a child, and could be with his lil' on the side piece o' ass forever.

Yeah, it was her computer. Her passwords. Her searches.

So, the cops were lying about going to the supposed Nanny's address that CASEY ANTHONY gave, and finding there was never a lady by that name who ever lived there, nor was anybody who matched the description CASEY ANTHONEY gave ever seen there?

The cops were lying about the personnel department at Universal Studios showing employment records, and that she hadn't worked their at the time CASEY ANTHONY said she did. In fact, she hadn't worked their since long before she told them?.

If this is some big cover up between her and the father who is a former COP, do you really think he would be dumb enough to tell her to lie about the Nanny, and employment at Universal, full well knowing it would be fully checked out by the Sheriffs department.....That everything he or she said would be fully investigated?

The neighbor lied about her borrowing the shovel right around the time Caley disappeared?

And again, if she is such a "doting and loving mother", why in the hell would she leave her child alone with her father for any amount of time if he was a molester?.....It makes ZERO sense.


----------



## Gunny (May 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is she guilty in your opinion?



What little there is of your poll only confirms my statements on this case about a rush to judgment  by narrow-minded people who couldn't understand the law, nor the First Amendment if they had to.

I've seen nothing but a lot of supposition and/or dreaming but little to no evidence proving her guilt so far.  But since we don't like HER, she's guilty.  Just reaffirms my belief that our Constitutional Rights are pretty much carried out opposite what is written.

Guilty until proven innocent.

If 6 cops gang-tackle you and slam your head in the ground, separate your shoulder handcuffing you, and you say so much as one sentence like, "What was I doing illegal sitting on my porch drinking coffee?"  THEN you've resisted arrest and assaulted an officer of the law too.

Nice.  Wonder where the ACLU and all those other leftist organizations are when REAL abuses of the law are being carried out?

Oh yeah, in the bleachers, cheering the Gestapo on.


----------



## Dabs (May 25, 2011)

Gunny said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Is she guilty in your opinion?
> ...



And it's things like the above in red that piss me off, because I think a lot of coppers let their jobs go to their heads, they think just because they have a badge, it makes everything they do, right- but it's NOT. I have seen cops do many wrong.
I honestly feel Casey Anthony is guilty. I have followed this case since it first broke, been watching when they were searching for the baby, watched when they found the body, watched all the jail phone calls Casey made, read all the newspaper reports.
It's a mess, but I don't feel she is guilty because I don't like her, hell I don't know her.
I honest to God feel she is 100% guilty....the truth hopefully will come out and we'll all see.


----------



## Grace (May 25, 2011)

She is a sociopath.


----------



## nitroz (May 25, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing her sniffling and wiping her tears makes me want to smash her weasel face in.
> ...



May I join?


----------



## Dabs (May 26, 2011)

On my homepage this morning, it quoted Casey Anthony had entered a Hot Bod Contest at the very time her little girl was missing.
Ok, that doesn't prove she is guilty of murder, but it sure proves she's a piece of shit.


----------



## California Girl (May 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Daaaaaaamn!....Bad ass broads gonna go RANGER on that bitch!
> ...



Have we thrown the whole 'due process' thing out now then? Cuz, I've always been told that people are innocent until proven guilty. Personally, I lean towards that system.


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Yeah, she's innocent until proven guilty, technically..  

I'm just worried we'll never find out what actually happened with all of this deception and game playing by the defense.  He's kind of good though, he's aggressive and objecting to every other word.

Interesting case, I really hope we get some clarity.

Yesterday, some of the boys who were living in her boyfriend's apartment were testifying that she was a good mother, never spanked or yelled.  The child always had a backpack with snacks and stuff to play with when she went there, etc..  

They also testified that 4 days after she went missing, the mother was in a hot body contest.


----------



## George Costanza (May 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Daaaaaaamn!....Bad ass broads gonna go RANGER on that bitch!
> ...



Is your first name Nancy, by any chance?


----------



## George Costanza (May 26, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Yeah, she's innocent until proven guilty, technically..



Sarah!!!  I'm watching you . . . . .


----------



## Dabs (May 26, 2011)

I really would like to know the truth too. The whole truth and nothing but. But I doubt we'll ever see that. It's all been covered up by so many lies from everyone involved in this case, that we might never know the full story.
That sucks. I've tried to give serious thought as to who could have killed the little girl, and why. And it all points to the Mother, in my eyes. But, I will say this, I do not think the child was killed intentionally, by whomever did kill her, I believe her death was an accident and the person in control- just freaked.
It has spiraled downhill since.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

nitroz said:


> Sorry, but she's guilty.
> 
> She shouldn't have gotten knocked up if she didn't want to be a mother.
> She could have had her child adopted if she couldn't give proper care to the child.
> ...



There isn't a shred of evidence that she was a bad mother. In fact, all the evidence points to her being a great mother. That she would suddenly flip out and murder her child is what will exonerate her eventually. That's my guess.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

eots said:


> Her ex-fiancé was a cop another cop was suspended for lying about a relationship with Casey and now- 2 other cops telling a local Orlando affiliate- they had sexual encounters with Casey
> 
> Casey Anthony Has Sex With Cop « Casey Anthony News Updated Daily



So? What's that got to do with the case?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



In the back of my mind, I'm wondering if George was abusing Caylee too and that's why he attempted suicide. But maybe I watch too much TV.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but Maggie, how does one answer- why was Casey Anthony seen out dancing and partying, in the days following her daughters disappearance???
> ...



So? That's a retail store. Maybe she got paid for advertising it. 

See there's so much "stuff" thrown in to this story to MAKE people believe she's guilty. The media already has her convicted based on all these delicious little side stories which may turn out to be nothing.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I suggest you re-read your comment and then tell me how "mature" it sounds.


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> In the back of my mind, I'm wondering if George was abusing Caylee too and that's why he attempted suicide. But maybe I watch too much TV.



This coming from one of the holier- than- thou


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> So? That's a retail store. Maybe she got paid for advertising it.
> 
> See there's so much "stuff" thrown in to this story to MAKE people believe she's guilty. The media already has her convicted based on all these delicious little side stories which may turn out to be nothing.



Sigh

Early July this mother of a missing/dead child got a tattoo meaning life is good...fact
She told no one her child was missing/dead...fact
She partied...fact
She lied for weeks to her parents....fact 

So far none of these have even been disputed by the defense.   Each one of you superior smug jerks who are so proud to believe you're so special because you haven't formed an opinion are just plain irritating.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> She is a sociopath.



You keep saying that, but Casey does not fit the profile of a "sociopath." She may have mental problems, but until this incident, she has had no history of demonstrating clinical symptoms of being psychotic.

Sociopath - The Sociopathic Personality

I think we're going to find out a whole lot more about this dysfunctional family in general, such as why Casey started lying and stealing all of a sudden months before the child died? Why couldn't she feel she could have just _asked_ her father for money (or gasoline)?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Why is it considered "game playing" by the defense and not the prosecution? The "hot body" participation was explained yesterday. But that still doesn't make her a killer, and it certainly doesn't make her a psycho that would kill her child, put duct tape over her mouth and throw her off the side of a snake-infested road. (I'm eager to hear that part too. How come it took so long to find the body? Out of nowhere, six months later, voila! She's right there less than a mile from the Anderson's back yard. Hello? Nobody finds that weird?)


----------



## AllieBaba (May 26, 2011)

I think she's a sociopath. You don't have to have a history of mental illness to be one.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > In the back of my mind, I'm wondering if George was abusing Caylee too and that's why he attempted suicide. But maybe I watch too much TV.
> ...



 Comment doesn't fit what I said. "Holier-than-thou" how???


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

Profile of the Sociopath

Pathological Lying 
Lack of Remorse, Shame or Guilt 
Poor Behavioral Controls/Impulsive Nature 
Irresponsibility/Unreliability 
Promiscuous Sexual Behavior/Infidelity 
Criminal or Entrepreneurial Versatility 
Lack of Realistic Life Plan/Parasitic Lifestyle


----------



## AllieBaba (May 26, 2011)

" 
*Profile of the Sociopath*


This website summarizes some of the common features of descriptions of the behavior of sociopaths. 

Glibness and Superficial Charm
Manipulative and Conning 
They never recognize the rights of others and see their self-serving behaviors as permissible. They appear to be charming, yet are covertly hostile and domineering, seeing their victim as merely an instrument to be used. They may dominate and humiliate their victims.
Grandiose Sense of Self 
Feels entitled to certain things as "their right."
Pathological Lying 
Has no problem lying coolly and easily and it is almost impossible for them to be truthful on a consistent basis. Can create, and get caught up in, a complex belief about their own powers and abilities. Extremely convincing and even able to pass lie detector tests.
Lack of Remorse, Shame or Guilt 
A deep seated rage, which is split off and repressed, is at their core. Does not see others around them as people, but only as targets and opportunities. Instead of friends, they have victims and accomplices who end up as victims. The end always justifies the means and they let nothing stand in their way.
Shallow Emotions 
When they show what seems to be warmth, joy, love and compassion it is more feigned than experienced and serves an ulterior motive. Outraged by insignificant matters, yet remaining unmoved and cold by what would upset a normal person. Since they are not genuine, neither are their promises.
Incapacity for Love
Need for Stimulation 
Living on the edge. Verbal outbursts and physical punishments are normal. Promiscuity and gambling are common.
Callousness/Lack of Empathy 
Unable to empathize with the pain of their victims, having only contempt for others' feelings of distress and readily taking advantage of them.
Poor Behavioral Controls/Impulsive Nature 
Rage and abuse, alternating with small expressions of love and approval produce an addictive cycle for abuser and abused, as well as creating hopelessness in the victim. Believe they are all-powerful, all-knowing, entitled to every wish, no sense of personal boundaries, no concern for their impact on others.
Early Behavior Problems/Juvenile Delinquency 
Usually has a history of behavioral and academic difficulties, yet "gets by" by conning others. Problems in making and keeping friends; aberrant behaviors such as cruelty to people or animals, stealing, etc.
Irresponsibility/Unreliability 
Not concerned about wrecking others' lives and dreams. Oblivious or indifferent to the devastation they cause. Does not accept blame themselves, but blames others, even for acts they obviously committed.
Promiscuous Sexual Behavior/Infidelity 
Promiscuity, child sexual abuse, rape and sexual acting out of all sorts.
Lack of Realistic Life Plan/Parasitic Lifestyle 
Tends to move around a lot or makes all encompassing promises for the future, poor work ethic but exploits others effectively.
Criminal or Entrepreneurial Versatility 
Changes their image as needed to avoid prosecution. Changes life story readily."
Profile of the Sociopath


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > So? That's a retail store. Maybe she got paid for advertising it.
> ...



They've only reached the tip of the iceberg in this case, literally, yet you people have it all sewn up after only three days. Do you realize how stupid that is?


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Yes it does.

Fact won't get in the way of your trashing those who feel she is guilty, but a smear on her part has you thinking the worst in George Anthony as well as now rumor mongering yourself.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Profile of the Sociopath
> 
> Pathological Lying
> Lack of Remorse, Shame or Guilt
> ...



I do love cherry-picking.   So she was all that her entire life? Each one of those traits can be exhibited by a "normal" person over a lifetime, based on separate circumstances. A sociopath/psychopath shows marked traits from a young age. We even have some really nutty people who post on this board, but I wouldn't go so far as to call them "sociopaths."


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


You see, I would be struck as a juror because for the last three years I have not lived under a rock....I know the case and feel she is guilty.

  This is an opinion site, do you see how stupid it is that you are so proud you lack an opinion?  If you don't know then why not just drop the superior shit?


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Profile of the Sociopath
> ...



Are you even paying attention to the trial?    She had exhibited  those behaviors for at least  the last three years as pointed out by the defense


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> "
> *Profile of the Sociopath*
> 
> 
> ...



So point out some instances where Casey has displayed those traits prior to 2008. She was totally controlled by her parents, so they would have had to let her get away with being all those wicked things.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



How does _*"I'm wondering if"*_ translate to *"trashing"* to you, genius?


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> So point out some instances where Casey has displayed those traits prior to 2008. She was totally controlled by her parents, so they would have had to let her get away with being all those wicked things.



Prove it


----------



## AllieBaba (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > "
> ...


 
No, not all of them.
And my understanding is that often the behavior is covered up by family members, so there isn't necessarily a record of it, except in people's minds.

Kinda interesting.


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, she's innocent until proven guilty, technically..
> ...



Just kidding, George.  

Tell me what you are seeing in all of this so far.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



And join all you freaks who want to see Casey strung up before she's even had her day in court? Sorry, but I'm a grownup and act like one. If that comes across as being superior, well...yes, I am. 

Oh, and by the way, asshole, I too have the right to my opinion or are you too dumb to get that before regurgitating such hypocrisy?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Well, since you claim to have been so fucking adroit at following the case, then post some links to that effect (not from The Enquirer, please).


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Really???  You wonder if a grandfather molested his granddaughter is not trashing a man?


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I haven't been watching a whole lot but can they tell through the autopsy whether she was being sexually abused?


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Better yet, until there is any evidence you are _even_ following the trial I'll just ignore you.


----------



## California Girl (May 26, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



We have a process for assessing the facts and establishing guilt or innocence. We call it 'due process'. 

I personally find all this bullshit in the media - what she allegedly did, and who said what to whom - just taints the jury pool. My own opinion on this shit is that, until the facts are established in court, the media should not discuss, publish or speculate. 

I will not hang anyone until they are found guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That's the American way.... or at least, it was... until we had trial by media.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 26, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I'm sure I'm not the first to "wonder." His testimony today was hesitant at best, as though he definitely has something to hide. Besides, what I "wonder" won't get introduced in the courtroom, so why are you worried? 

Unfortunately, they probably won't be able to raise the questions about his suicide attempt nor his frame of mind when he was openly alcoholic either. George left suicide notes saying [paraphrasing]"I can't bear to live without Caylee!!" But apparently he was fine with his daughter facing the death penalty. Go figure.


----------



## Trajan (May 26, 2011)

I had to sit thru a synopsis of the case on Cnn after having switched over becasue fox was tragedy whoring this all over the place (with mr. DB Geraldo doing the pay by play...my idea of a living hell btw.)


  Apparently she is going to play every card there is and make a few up, her dad fondled her, her uncle pete fondled her,  her pet Chihuahua fondled her,  if it will net her enough sympathy anything goes.......... if she doesn't she can fry....and there it is. *shrugs* 


is she guilty? *shrugs*, seems like it. someone put that tape over that kids mouth, period. But was it her?


----------



## R.D. (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first to "wonder." His testimony today was hesitant at best, as though he definitely has something to hide. Besides, what I "wonder" won't get introduced in the courtroom, so why are you worried?
> 
> Unfortunately, they probably won't be able to raise the questions about his suicide attempt nor his frame of mind when he was openly alcoholic either. George left suicide notes saying [paraphrasing]"I can't bear to live without Caylee!!" But apparently he was fine with his daughter facing the death penalty. Go figure.



Do I follow you correctly?  You think those of us who feel she is guilty at this stage don't realize how stupid that is  , but you wanting to believe he is a molester makes you super duper smart?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > She is a sociopath.
> ...


Because her father was becoming suspicious about whether or not she was actually working. He'd already caught her stealing gas from cans in the shed. That is why he locked it.......This woman is a habitual liar. She faked employment for almost two years....Hence, she even stole a friends credit card and went on a huge shopping spree, And paid some bills, which she admitted too.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Yeah, this is a guy who was blidsided with being called a molester. This is a guy who's daughter told him repeatedly during jail house visits that she loved him. This is a guy who during those visits was doing all he could to get her to give up information about where Cailey was. This is a guy who spent a hell of a lot of money travelling to new york and puerto rico following up on leads of possible sightings of Cailey. This is a guy who camped out in the parking lot of a store to wait for it's opening to view surveillance tape after a reporetd possible sighting.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2011)

She went out clubbing after her child went missing. She never mentioned she was missing to some people, and she didn't report it right away.
If my son went missing everyone would know, and I sure as hell wouldn't be clubbing.


----------



## Dabs (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Who the hell are the Anderson's??
Damn, if you people want to sit here and type your opinions on whether Casey Anthony is guilty or not, don't you think the rest of us would feel like you know your shit a little better, if you managed to get the names straight of the people involved?!!???!
I am ASSUMING instead of Anderson, you meant Anthony??
Was it you a few posts before who got the name wrong, calling her Carley........(??)


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



The judge didn't want him sitting in the courtroom anyway so he was told that if he shows any emotion, he's out.  There was already a bi polar woman who started yelling at Casey.  The judge told her she was going to jail for contemp.  Not sure if she really went but she was crying and saying she'd never do it again..


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 26, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


That woman got 3 days in county jail for contempt.


----------



## Grace (May 26, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



The DEFENSE didn't want him in there but the judge overruled it and said both gparents could stay IF they made no faces, showed any emotion whatsoever.
The man sat there quietly, stoic, while his daughter threw him under the bus as a child molester. I think he realized then and there that his daughter is a sociopath.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 26, 2011)

Well, I think what will definitely be shown, is that poor George Anthony was stuck between a sort of nutty wife and a pathologically lying, irresponsible, narcisstic, Possible sociopathic party animal of a daughter.

If I were him, when this is all over, I would divorce, move to a resort island in the Caribean, and chill out for the rest o' my days.


----------



## Dabs (May 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...




That is exactly how I heard it too. They wanted to be in the courtroom, the defense did not want them there, but the judge said yes, as long as they sit quietly, no facial expressions, etc.
This molestation thingie- why did Casey not mention this before?? If she did, I certainly didn't hear much about it. And IF she was molested, how is that going to explain the whys of what Casey did. When I see George Anthony face the media, I see a Grandfather who is hurting, terribly. He lost his Granddaughter and he might possibly could lose his daughter, I don't see him as a molester. Cindy Anthony looks like she could be a wicked bitch, but that's another story. I'm guessing George is about the only one who is really feeling the pain, cause Casey sure as hell doesn't appear to be missing her baby.


----------



## Grace (May 26, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, I think what will definitely be shown, is that poor George Anthony was stuck between a sort of nutty wife and a pathologically lying, irresponsible, narcisstic, Possible sociopathic party animal of a daughter.
> 
> If I were him, when this is all over, I would divorce, move to a resort island in the Caribean, and chill out for the rest o' my days.



This ^


----------



## Grace (May 26, 2011)

I have to spread again. I owe ya one, WJ.


----------



## eots (May 26, 2011)

why cant they just waterboard a confession ????


----------



## Dabs (May 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> I have to spread again. I owe ya one, WJ.



For damn sure I agree with WJ.
I Rep-ed him and told him I would help George move to an island if I could!


----------



## Grace (May 26, 2011)

I'll get him pretty soon.


----------



## Grace (May 26, 2011)

Who is on trial here??? George or that nutwackjob Casey???


----------



## JimH52 (May 26, 2011)

The defense locked themselves into this lame drowning scenerio.  Why would a retired policeman, finding his granddaughter drowned, decide to hide it and become involved in such a cover up.  This woman has lied about everything from day one, and then bragged about being such a convincing liar.  She is still do it and trashing her parents.  She is pulling out all stops in an attempt to stay off death row.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 26, 2011)

This entire family are either liars or deniers. Take your pick. 

And now that trial began, I am on board with the whole defenses theory. The ONLY thing I can't figure out is why hold back for 3 years?

C'mon guys....George looks, acts, talks, reacts, stalls, eludes, avoids like a very GUILTY person. And now that he's on the stand?.....he is ducking and dodging and playing games with Baez's questions. He acts like a 12 year old. He's very immature (especially by his editorialized answers) and quick tempered. You can just tell that is his REAL demeanor and the death of Caylee only exasperated it...not...caused it.

Baez is asking him WHY he didn't report Caylee missing while he reported the gas cans? Why not? Wouldn't you? Or at least have the cops check up on the situation.

He said himself she has NEVER spent more than 24 hours away from home. And okay.....let's not even go there, what about trying to track down the 'gas thief' himself (like in Casey) because again, he himself admitted she had a history of taking gas. So why not call her FIRST?...then, the police?
Something ain't right.


And the duct tape! Interesting. 
If he said both cans were empty why place the duct tape on it? There's no gas in it to cause a stink!?

Also (staying with that one day) George says he was asking Casey for a 'wedge' (so he can rotate the tires that weekend) and THAT and that ALONE was why he was following his daughter to the garage. 
He's eluding that Casey was acting nervous and was trying to get to the trunk first but how about, she was afraid simply because he was about to find out who had the 'stolen' GAS CANS and not, a body!!! 
Plus, why is there no more mention to this 'wedge' thing? What?.....did he no longer need it or want it after all? Did he ever even ask Casey for it? 

I don't know, it sounds ridiculous.


And the car? That ran out of gas the second time? Why not just fill it up? Why did she tell Tony that her father was going to take care of it?

I have a feeling that WAS the plan. After digging up the body in the yard......George placed the baby in the trunk and had the car impounded or...someone was to find it and 'get the reward'.

Cindy knew none of this. that's why she was so emotional. Not George though. He never ever acted like he was in shock.  Why?

The baby was buried in the backyard and that was Casey's and George's secret. She threaten to tell about his years of molestation (which I totally believe) and he threaten to tell the authorities she was an unfit neglectful mother.

Again, it's a sick sick family.

I cannot see Casey killing the baby. No way. She may be a psychopath and liar but not a killer. She could've easily have given the baby to her parents (if this was about her freedom) or............find a boat and dump Caylee's body out in the ocean instead of her own neighborhood.


Kronk is in this somehow. It's very suspicious. The whole, seeing the body, then a bag ...then a skull is too weird to ignore too. There is probably a tie between Kronk and Anthony's.

George is GUILTY as hell. 
I am tellin' you ........... and his punishment will be living with this the rest of his life which....will probably cause him an early demise.

(and don't think for once he did not have an affair with that woman because I do believe he did. All of this is why he tried to kill himself I bet!)


----------



## DayDreamer (May 26, 2011)

About the chloroform research on the computer? I bet they'll say she searched that out because she had moments of wanting to kill her father because she saw signs that he was looking at Caylee the way he looked at her when she was younger.

He is a creep. I think George and Cindy have a loveless marriage and are together because they like the image they present to the world. 
It's a delusional dysfunctional family!

I do believe George 'touched' Casey her entire life. I think when Casey was pregnant he was afraid he might've been the father. 
This scenarios is the only one that totally fits in to why she acts the way she does.
She is a liar, a theif and a victim. Not a killer. Totally different manifestations and mannerisms.

If nothing else, Casey was a kind, thoughtful, loving person. No one has ever said anything differently. People don't decide one day to just SNAP....without any indication or incidents of doing so especially now that we've had 3 years of going over her life. It makes no sense. 
Why would Caylee all of a sudden to become a burden? If anything she was almost ready to go to pre-school. 

Casey will not be found guilty. Too many variables muddling up the waters. 

And this WAS a horrible accident. Casey will not be put to death over this. In fact, she may even be acquitted.


----------



## eots (May 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> Who is on trial here??? George or that nutwackjob Casey???



it just seems ironic we can torture confessions from some but not from suspected baby killers or cannibalistic serial killers and such..we have become a very strange place


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> This entire family are either liars or deniers. Take your pick.
> 
> And now that trial began, I am on board with the whole defenses theory. The ONLY thing I can't figure out is why hold back for 3 years?
> 
> ...



For fuck's sake, are you for real??
I'm looking around for a fucking camera, thinking someone planted you here, to totally mess with our minds . There is no way I see it that way. OMG, I hope you don't have any plans on being any kind of attorney or anything in the legal field, cause your logic sucks.


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> About the chloroform research on the computer? I bet they'll say she searched that out because she had moments of wanting to kill her father because she saw signs that he was looking at Caylee the way he looked at her when she was younger.
> 
> He is a creep. I think George and Cindy have a loveless marriage and are together because they like the image they present to the world.
> It's a delusional dysfunctional family!
> ...



You act as if you know her. How thoughtful could she be, out dancing the nights away, partying, while her baby was missing for over 30 days??????? Just how thoughtful of a  MOM was she then?? She was really thinking of little Caylee then too, am I right??


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 27, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > About the chloroform research on the computer? I bet they'll say she searched that out because she had moments of wanting to kill her father because she saw signs that he was looking at Caylee the way he looked at her when she was younger.
> ...


Why was she out partying after Baez's claimed death date?

Why was she acting like nothing happened in the month after her child supposedly drowned on Baez's claimed death date?

The defenses whole theory is a bunch o' bullshit.......But, they're locked into it now. No going back.......... C-YA Casey, ya' crazy wench!

Thing is, we haven't even gotten into the meat and potato's of the prosecutions case.......Once that body is shown. Once the pictures of the duct tape covering her nose and mouth are shown, she's friggin' toast......That's when the jury should sit back and go, "how could you be out partying after doing that to your child.....even if she did drown, how could you wrap her face like that, stuff her in a bag, and discard her like a piece o' trash?"


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



The jury is sequestered and the judge is really careful about them.  The reason he was so hard on the bi polar woman is because he thought she was trying to taint the jury.  He's made a few comments about the lawyers attempting to "play" to the jury.

What they had heard previously may or may not come out here but I would bet they are taking this particular task very seriously.  For Caylee.  I would have that mindset.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Thanks.  Rightfully so even though she is mentally ill.  She said she was there visiting her bf in jail?  Pitiful.


----------



## R.D. (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> Who is on trial here??? George or that nutwackjob Casey???



Lets hope the jury has enough smarts not to be conned by this.  It's pandering to the stupid in dumb people.  Clearly it works on some folks


----------



## R.D. (May 27, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> This entire family are either liars or deniers. Take your pick.
> 
> And now that trial began, I am on board with the whole defenses theory. The ONLY thing I can't figure out is why hold back for 3 years?
> 
> ...









you're just kidding around,  right?


----------



## R.D. (May 27, 2011)

Dabs said:


> You act as if you know her. How thoughtful could she be, out dancing the nights away, partying, while her baby was missing for over 30 days??????? Just how thoughtful of a  MOM was she then?? She was really thinking of little Caylee then too, am I right??



Not to mention lying about her job for two years, driving around in a car she was not given permission to use, carrying on with witn another guy when her bf is out of town, weird lies about her pregnancy,    claiming  Ciindy was going to hand over the house to live in the house with Amy,    stole checks from that friend, lying about a nanny etc....

  Oh yeah, she was a real sweet heart.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 27, 2011)

That testimony from the tow yard employee this morning was pretty damn compelling.........30 years in the Tow business, being around several cars through the years where body's have decomposed inside, and saying her car had that smell does not do her good.

That's a smell like no other. I know from personal experience in the ARMY, it's a smell you will never forget. Animals decomposing don't smell like a human body, so if they try to float that she ran over something and it decomposed under the car, they are full o' shit.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 27, 2011)

how long does the decomposing smell stay once the body has been removed?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 27, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> how long does the decomposing smell stay once the body has been removed?


Quite a while.........Particulary when the car has been closed up. That smell will seep into the cloth in the interior, The carpeting. Into the air filters in the heat and air sytem.......And if there's any bodily fluids leaked anywhere, it can stay for a very long time.

One thing is for sure, that smell is nothing like rotting food or garbage......Rotting food or garbage would be like Febreez compared to the smell of human death.........Seriously, it's that bad.


----------



## R.D. (May 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > how long does the decomposing smell stay once the body has been removed?
> ...


I don't get JB game.  Is he saying the George put the body in the trunk, had casey abandon it and lie about her where-a-bouts, got rid of body and needed the tow guy as a witness to what?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 27, 2011)

did the judge just say "...the next logical question is why didn't she kill her parents?" i am not sure i heard correctly.


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

From the moment Cindy Anthony screamed into the phone "It smells like there's been a dead body in the damn car!"- it became more and more aware to everyone who got close to the car, was involved with the car, anyone who dealt with the car, that there was a strange odor coming from that white car that Casey was driving.
Cindy smelled it, George smelled it, the tow truck driver smelled it, the guy on the stand today, the people who tested for decomposition, they have all said- the smell was apparent. It wasn't garbage. It wasn't rotting pizza. It wasn't a dead animal, they all stated, it smelled like a dead body.
The time Casey stated she didn't know where her baby girl was, her baby girl was dead in the trunk of her car (well, for part of the time, till the body got removed and buried elsewhere).
Forensics don't lie. The forensics have shown that there was decomposition in that car trunk and the DNA matched that of either Casey or Caylee Anthony, and since Casey obviously isn't dead, the death odor and liqiuid has to belong to the little one.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 27, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



YES!!! Mz. Perfect. Excuse me all to hell, asshole.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 27, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> This entire family are either liars or deniers. Take your pick.
> 
> And now that trial began, I am on board with the whole defenses theory. The ONLY thing I can't figure out is why hold back for 3 years?
> 
> ...





An added note on the gas cans: After she and Lazarro filled the tank from the two gas cans, if Caylee's body was in the trunk, why wouldn't she have put the empty cans in the back seat? Why open the trunk _at all?_ 

I think the whole 31-day chain of events was a series of plans and plans disrupted, a series of covering up the cover up. For some reason, Casey was afraid to notify the authorities of her daughter's drowning. She had been tightly controlled by both parents her entire life. The parents wanted to also control Caylee. 

All these little questions will linger in the minds of the jury, and don't forget that the defense has yet to present its case.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 27, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> About the chloroform research on the computer? I bet they'll say she searched that out because she had moments of wanting to kill her father because she saw signs that he was looking at Caylee the way he looked at her when she was younger.
> 
> He is a creep. I think George and Cindy have a loveless marriage and are together because they like the image they present to the world.
> It's a delusional dysfunctional family!
> ...



I think she looked up chloroform out of curiosity because her boyfriend posted that photo captioned "Kill her with chloroform" or something like that on his My Space page.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 27, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > This entire family are either liars or deniers. Take your pick.
> ...



So what are your credentials?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 27, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > About the chloroform research on the computer? I bet they'll say she searched that out because she had moments of wanting to kill her father because she saw signs that he was looking at Caylee the way he looked at her when she was younger.
> ...



Yesterday, the prosecution paraded onto the witness stand a half dozen old boyfriends in an attempt to prove that Casey was a party girl not worried about her missing daughter. The defense then asked of those same witnesses what kind of mother Casey was and how she interacted with her daughter. Not a single one said that Casey had ever been anything other than a kind person, and extremely loving toward her daughter.

Do you just skip the parts you don't like because they don't conform to your prejudgment?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 27, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> did the judge just say "...the next logical question is why didn't she kill her parents?" i am not sure i heard correctly.



That was hilarious. The prosecutor (and no, Dabbie, I'm not going to attempt to keep all the names straight) had tried to admit as evidence transcripts of text messages attempting to prove once and for all that Casey wanted to move out. (After 22 years of parental control, like who wouldn't?). At which time the Judge implied using that logic, "Then why didn't she just kill her parents--why the baby"?? An embarrassing moment for the prosecutor, and a delicious moment for the defense. Because...yes, why not?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 27, 2011)

Dabs said:


> From the moment Cindy Anthony screamed into the phone "It smells like there's been a dead body in the damn car!"- it became more and more aware to everyone who got close to the car, was involved with the car, anyone who dealt with the car, that there was a strange odor coming from that white car that Casey was driving.
> Cindy smelled it, George smelled it, the tow truck driver smelled it, the guy on the stand today, the people who tested for decomposition, they have all said- the smell was apparent. It wasn't garbage. It wasn't rotting pizza. It wasn't a dead animal, they all stated, it smelled like a dead body.
> The time Casey stated she didn't know where her baby girl was, her baby girl was dead in the trunk of her car (well, for part of the time, till the body got removed and buried elsewhere).
> Forensics don't lie. The forensics have shown that there was decomposition in that car trunk and the DNA matched that of either Casey or Caylee Anthony, and since Casey obviously isn't dead, the death odor and liqiuid has to belong to the little one.



So? Who put the body in the trunk is the question.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 27, 2011)

awesome, thank you.  i was following but i missed that one statement with certainty.  you are correct - funny.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 27, 2011)

slight t/j 

I have never smelled therefore would not know with certainty what a decomposing corpse smells like.  In this saga, it seems everybody knows - like its common knowledge.  weird.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


----------



## Grace (May 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure old maggoty pizza's don't smell like a dead body. Any retired cops here? Morgue people? Even veterans..they all know what a body smells like.


----------



## Sarah G (May 27, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > This entire family are either liars or deniers. Take your pick.
> ...



Maybe she's a smoker..  Why carry that body around in the trunk?  Oh I know, she didn't have any money for gas to take the body somewhere remote.


----------



## JimH52 (May 27, 2011)

I know he would be in contempt of court of worse, but I would love to see George Anthony take the podium that Baez stands behind and stick up the lawyer's ars.  *It would be delightful!*


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > did the judge just say "...the next logical question is why didn't she kill her parents?" i am not sure i heard correctly.
> ...



Ok, what's this?? am I Dabbie now??
Since when are you alllowed to change our user names for us?? 
Ok, I can play too....I shall call you, MaggieMaggot.


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



*I'd rather be an ass hole- than a whole ass.*


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> I'm pretty sure old maggoty pizza's don't smell like a dead body. Any retired cops here? Morgue people? Even veterans..they all know what a body smells like.



I certainly don't know what a dead body smells like, and I've been outside the Body Farm.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > From the moment Cindy Anthony screamed into the phone "It smells like there's been a dead body in the damn car!"- it became more and more aware to everyone who got close to the car, was involved with the car, anyone who dealt with the car, that there was a strange odor coming from that white car that Casey was driving.
> ...



Still defending the scum of the earth I see eh Maggie? You must have bumped your head really, really hard a long time ago. ~BH


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > From the moment Cindy Anthony screamed into the phone "It smells like there's been a dead body in the damn car!"- it became more and more aware to everyone who got close to the car, was involved with the car, anyone who dealt with the car, that there was a strange odor coming from that white car that Casey was driving.
> ...



I dunno..maybe you did!


----------



## Persy (May 27, 2011)

I try not to judge her, even though she appears guilty. Let her have her day in court.


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

Persy said:


> I try not to judge her, even though she appears guilty. Let her have her day in court.



Very nice, and a great statement.
I have said I think she is guilty, but I do agree, let her get it to the jury, it will be up to them to decide.


----------



## Grace (May 27, 2011)

And if they find her not quilty?

This trial so far is a farce. The defense is trying her father, not her.


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> And if they find her not quilty?
> 
> This trial so far is a farce. The defense is trying her father, not her.



I haven't been able to watch all of it, or all that I've wanted to.
I stay so busy, I can only catch a small tidbit here and there and I'm on the go again *sigh*
Today after their lunch break, I saw that one guy on the stand, the one who smelled the decomposition odor.
But some of the other times I catch a glimpse, they are trying George it would seem. I don't buy into the molestation thing.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 27, 2011)

It does seem that the defense strategy is to implant reasonable doubt by disparaging George.  And, it is working.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> And if they find her not quilty?
> 
> This trial so far is a farce. The defense is trying her father, not her.



Desperate times call for desperate measures. Desperate times for the bottomfeeding defense attorney that needs to pretend that they are earning their pay. Isn't it disgusting how these Lawyers will be the only ones who financially capitalize off of this little girls death? It's enough to make any good person puke. ~BH


----------



## R.D. (May 28, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > So? Who put the body in the trunk is the question.
> ...



lol...Baez failed to put the car in George's possession in the 30 days.  Win for the prosecution.


It only occurred to me yesterday that it's possible casey drove around for a while with the Caylee until she smelled too bad.


----------



## R.D. (May 28, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > And if they find her not quilty?
> ...



I don't think reasonable people will.   Baez is hoping his lying clients lies will be believed when the lie is in her favor   The timeline works against him.  If she is so under his control, how could she have fooled him for so long?


----------



## Dabs (May 28, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



That's where my thoughts were too. It had to have been bad to put up with the smell, for whomever was the driver.
And if George didn't have possession of the car in the 30 days, oh boy, who does that leave??


----------



## R.D. (May 28, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


I loved the prosecutors "hypothetical" re-direct.   ZING!


----------



## MaggieMae (May 28, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I've been called worse, sweetheart. Is it okay if I call you "sweetheart" with tongue in cheek? You can't change a user name if you are copying that person's post into yours. That part's a no-brainer.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 28, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



And we know he didn't have possession of the car how? By his say-so? The body could have been decomposing elsewhere and PUT in the trunk at some point.

Once again, all of this is circumstantial evidence; there is zero proof of responsibility for any of these actions. Yet.


----------



## Dabs (May 28, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



No shit Ms. Maggot. I was being sarcastic to you, I'm sure you are used to it by now, hell with the way you talk to people, it's a wonder anyone thinks you even have a brain.
I'm nobody's sweetheart tho for the record, so you can take the tongue


----------



## MaggieMae (May 28, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Actually, I just realized why EVERYONE except a very few people (from both left and right, politically) are totally convinced of her guilt: Guess which cable news has been covering this story the most up until this trial? Why Fox, of course, which has concluded for over two years that Casey is guilty. That said, now that the murder trial is here, that evil left-wing media is just as bad. "Analysts" are almost giddy over the possibility of Casey's conviction, once again, based solely on unproven testimony and circumstantial evidence, while totally ignoring (so far) any other possibilities. 

Is Casey the scum of the earth? Hardly. Not a single person has said she was anything but a loving, doting mother. Does she have serious mental issues? I'd say yes, but how much can be attributed to controlling parents? We don't know that, yet, except to read between the lines. 

How many young people today are fucked up because of the actions or inactions of their parents? I have a niece who had everything given to her on a silver platter, never had to work nor _otherwise_ earn a damned thing, including a new car every time she crashed the one she was driving, trips to Europe and the Galapagos Islands to go "bug hunting," and other lavish extremes. She's now schizophrenic, has disowned her parents, realizing the damage they did to her psyche, but can't make it on her own outside a mental facility. And she's only 26. That's not a comparison to Casey Anthony, just an example of the emotional damage parents can inflict on their children without even realizing it.

Back to the Casey Anthony matter, just so everyone can confirm (or not) their own prejudgments, here's an excellent reference giving details of the entire timeline, plus audio/video imbeds for each event, just to keep you honest.

Timeline of Events: Casey Anthony: Caylee Anthony


----------



## MaggieMae (May 28, 2011)

Grace said:


> And if they find her not quilty?
> 
> This trial so far is a farce. The defense is trying her father, not her.



The defense can't "try" her father on any issue *except* what the prosecution has already brought forth. *But they have every right to question his credibility. * The defense has not yet had its day in court, but I doubt Casey herself will testify.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 28, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Look, when someone who has been a member of this board less than a month starts in with this kind of comment (although it wasn't even in response to me), somebody needs to set your ass straight that you don't OWN this board just because you THINK you're right about something. I never, ever start off by giving anyone a lashing. When I do, it is always in response to something like this, where you ask for it:



			
				Dabs said:
			
		

> For fuck's sake, are you for real??
> I'm looking around for a fucking camera, thinking someone planted you here, to totally mess with our minds . There is no way I see it that way. OMG, I hope you don't have any plans on being any kind of attorney or anything in the legal field, cause your logic sucks.


----------



## Trajan (May 28, 2011)

I am trying not to make this a focus, that is I am not really following this all, but I just saw a clip of a courtroom scene they showed a pic pf the caylees crib to her mom and the they panned to casey  crying fitfully , woefully being patted on the back, etc etc etc&#8230; 

Now, as a father, I don&#8217;t know about anyone else, but if my kids were out of my sight for 3 hours at that age, I&#8217;d be in a low panic, a day? Full on manhunt mode. 

30 days? THIRTY days? Where was the tears and outrage then? This stinks, she knows who did it and why and agreed or did it herself, theres no third explanation.  

Who knows if they&#8217;ll ever prove it, either way. I doubt it,  but shes complicit.


----------



## JimH52 (May 28, 2011)

It seems both the prosecution and the defense, through their drowning theory, have proven that Casey Anthony is a habitual liar.  But she appears to be more than that.  It appears that she is a psychopath, which led to the death of a beautiful little girl.  I honestly think that it was probably an accident.  I theorize that Casey wanted to go out on the night and decided to use chloroform on the little girl.  Unfortunately, she overdosed her and she died.  But instead of admitting to a horrible error, Casey continued to lie.  Rather than involuntary man slaughter, which she may have been given in the accident, she is on trial for her life.  What a sad, sad story.


----------



## Dabs (May 28, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I never said I owned the board, and I don't believe I have acted as tho I do.
When I made the post you are referring to-yes it was not made at you- I was stating a fact, and I am a blunt honest person, tell it like I would tell it to your face.
The person who wrote this long lengthy post out about what she thinks happened, it was a joke!
I can't see how anyone in their right mind could believe the story she concocted, and thus is why I made the comment about the camera being somewhere.
I don't give a shit if you liked the comment or not, cause I don't give a shit if you like me or not. Are you the owner of the board??
And btw, guess who is not a watcher of FOX news--me! So your facts were again wrong there.
But anyway, Ms. Maggot, if you still feel like you have the gusto, lash out some more, I can take it!


----------



## Sarah G (May 28, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> It seems both the prosecution and the defense, through their drowning theory, have proven that Casey Anthony is a habitual liar.  But she appears to be more than that.  It appears that she is a psychopath, which led to the death of a beautiful little girl.  I honestly think that it was probably an accident.  I theorize that Casey wanted to go out on the night and decided to use chloroform on the little girl.  Unfortunately, she overdosed her and she died.  But instead of admitting to a horrible error, Casey continued to lie.  Rather than involuntary man slaughter, which she may have been given in the accident, she is on trial for her life.  What a sad, sad story.



I think it has to have been accidental because of their testimony.  She's a lazy asshole who stole from everyone but she seems to have loved the kid.


----------



## Dabs (May 28, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> It seems both the prosecution and the defense, through their drowning theory, have proven that Casey Anthony is a habitual liar.  But she appears to be more than that.  It appears that she is a psychopath, which led to the death of a beautiful little girl.  I honestly think that it was probably an accident.  I theorize that Casey wanted to go out on the night and decided to use chloroform on the little girl.  Unfortunately, she overdosed her and she died.  But instead of admitting to a horrible error, Casey continued to lie.  Rather than involuntary man slaughter, which she may have been given in the accident, she is on trial for her life.  What a sad, sad story.



For sure, a few posts back, I said the very same. I do believe the little girl's death was an accident.
But things could have went so much more smoothly, for everyone, if the Mother had only come forward.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 28, 2011)

Dabs said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems both the prosecution and the defense, through their drowning theory, have proven that Casey Anthony is a habitual liar.  But she appears to be more than that.  It appears that she is a psychopath, which led to the death of a beautiful little girl.  I honestly think that it was probably an accident.  I theorize that Casey wanted to go out on the night and decided to use chloroform on the little girl.  Unfortunately, she overdosed her and she died.  But instead of admitting to a horrible error, Casey continued to lie.  Rather than involuntary man slaughter, which she may have been given in the accident, she is on trial for her life.  What a sad, sad story.
> ...


I'm holding off on that for now........I want to see the duct tape and body evidence.....If there really is a heart sticker placed on that tape, i'm thinking murder......I'm thinking she placed that sticker on the duct tape in order to make that lil' girl think they were playing some kind of game.......From what i've heard up to this point, the same set of stickers matching the sticker on the tape, were found in that lil' girls room.


----------



## Dabs (May 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Yes I heard the duct tape used on little Caylee was a match for the duct tape found in the Anthony home AND the heart sticker found on Caylee's little dead body, was also a match to heart stickers found in the Anthony home.
When I first heard about the heart sticker placed over the little girls' mouth, I was thinking it was definitely someone who loved her, who knew she was dead and who was disposing of the body, and the heart sticker was a way of saying I love you but I'm sorry for what I did.
But, that's just my lone theory....it might could mean so many different things.


----------



## JimH52 (May 28, 2011)

The Duct tape is puzzling.  If she did die accidently, due to an overdose, why the tape around the mouth?  Did the child ride around in that trunk until her head began to part from her torso, so she had to use the tape?  I don't know.  I am very interested in hearing the Prosecution theory on that.  I can understand the heart sticker, but why the tape if it was an accident.
*
Any ideas on that?*


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 28, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> The Duct tape is puzzling.  If she did die accidently, due to an overdose, why the tape around the mouth?  Did the child ride around in that trunk until her head began to part from her torso, so she had to use the tape?  I don't know.  I am very interested in hearing the Prosecution theory on that.  I can understand the heart sticker, but why the tape if it was an accident.
> *
> Any ideas on that?*


I'm thinking, and the autopsy seems to confirm, that she murdered the kid by placiing the duct tape over the mouth and nose.......My theory, is that the kid was struggling for whatever reason, and she used the heart sticker to make it seem like some kind of game.

Either that, or she placced the duct tape on the kid after she overdosed her on chloroform, before she dumped the body to make it look like some sicko killed her.

One thing though. I thought the grandmother was a lil' nuts, until I saw her testimony this morning (Yes, they had half day testimony today) but, that lady obviously truly loved that child. The pure emotion coming from her was real. When they were showing the childs play things out in the backyard, that poor lady was ready to lose it.......I can truly see now why her emotions have come out in the past.


----------



## Zona (May 28, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Florida is a death penalty State.
> 
> But because she is young white and kind of pretty.
> 
> I doubt she will be sentenced to death.



the media has to hate this story.  I mean, a cute white girl....but she killed a cute white baby, so you cant feel sorry for her.

What a quandary they are in.


----------



## JimH52 (May 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The Duct tape is puzzling.  If she did die accidently, due to an overdose, why the tape around the mouth?  Did the child ride around in that trunk until her head began to part from her torso, so she had to use the tape?  I don't know.  I am very interested in hearing the Prosecution theory on that.  I can understand the heart sticker, but why the tape if it was an accident.
> ...



I totally agree about the Grandmother.  Can you imagine what George and his wife have been through?  Their whole world has been shattered.  They were lied to when they were looking for probably the most precious thing in their world, their graddaughter.  And not lied to just once, but over and over and over.  I can imagine them being defensive and, at times, volatile.

But I cannot imagine the pain within their hearts.  It is no surprise George tried to kill himself.  This is so very sad....


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



And the defense attorney was really pushing Gorge about why, if he knew in his heart of hearts she was dead, why didn't he call the police.  George told us he said a little prayer walking back to the trunk that it wasn't Casey or Caylee in there.

She has a very aggressive attorney and he is truly working on a George did it theory.

It's gotta be rough.


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The Duct tape is puzzling.  If she did die accidently, due to an overdose, why the tape around the mouth?  Did the child ride around in that trunk until her head began to part from her torso, so she had to use the tape?  I don't know.  I am very interested in hearing the Prosecution theory on that.  I can understand the heart sticker, but why the tape if it was an accident.
> ...



The hosts were saying today that the parade of friends are done and forensics is next.  Once we get into that a lot more will be revealed for the jury.  I'm kind of worried about Cindy's testimony because she is going to get so emotional.

I recorded the session from Saturday, I didn't know she testified so I'm taking the time to sift through it all to find it.


----------



## Sarah G (May 29, 2011)

Cindy's testimony was great.  Casey was really pissed when her mom walked out without looking at her.  I found this body language blog that's pretty good:

Dr. Lillian Glass Body Language Blog


----------



## Dabs (May 29, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Cindy's testimony was great.  Casey was really pissed when her mom walked out without looking at her.  I found this body language blog that's pretty good:
> 
> Dr. Lillian Glass Body Language Blog



This was a good blog- and I agree with the last few posts, these poor Grandparents have been thru hell. They lost their only grandchild and may now lose their daughter. The thoughts that must be whirling in their heads. I, as a grandparent, I would want to grab my child by the neck and shake the piss out of her and ask her where is that baby??
I know they are hurting.
I had doubts about Cindy in the past, but she is really showing credibility now. I just can't see either of these Grandparents hurting this little Caylee...no way.


----------



## Dabs (May 29, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> The Duct tape is puzzling.  If she did die accidently, due to an overdose, why the tape around the mouth?  Did the child ride around in that trunk until her head began to part from her torso, so she had to use the tape?  I don't know.  I am very interested in hearing the Prosecution theory on that.  I can understand the heart sticker, but why the tape if it was an accident.
> *
> Any ideas on that?*



I wondered that too, because they were saying she drugged her slightly to make her sleep, so she could go party. So where does the duct tape come in??
The only thought I had, was after the child was discovered dead, the killer panicked and decided to make it look like a different type of killing, like maybe she had been kidnapped and someone used duct tape to silence her.
I don't believe they ever have come up with a cause of death tho (am I right??) because the body was so badly decomposed. The said they could tell there were no cut marks or stab wounds on her body/bones, but they couldn't tell if she had been strangled or suffocated.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 29, 2011)

Trajan said:


> I am trying not to make this a focus, that is I am not really following this all, but I just saw a clip of a courtroom scene they showed a pic pf the caylees crib to her mom and the they panned to casey  crying fitfully , woefully being patted on the back, etc etc etc
> 
> Now, as a father, I dont know about anyone else, but if my kids were out of my sight for 3 hours at that age, Id be in a low panic, a day? Full on manhunt mode.
> 
> ...



I agree she knows who did it, and she also knew Caylee was dead all during that time. The $64 million question is *why* did she cover it up? If it was an accident, she would have been "rid of the child who as in her way of partying" (as alleged by the prosecution and the armchair critics) and that would be it. An accident. There's no way in hell that woman could have _intentionally_ killed her own child, especially in a mother-child relationship that has been proven over and over again to be profoundly tender and loving.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 29, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> It seems both the prosecution and the defense, through their drowning theory, have proven that Casey Anthony is a habitual liar.  But she appears to be more than that.  It appears that she is a psychopath, which led to the death of a beautiful little girl.  I honestly think that it was probably an accident.  I theorize that Casey wanted to go out on the night and decided to use chloroform on the little girl.  Unfortunately, she overdosed her and she died.  But instead of admitting to a horrible error, Casey continued to lie.  Rather than involuntary man slaughter, which she may have been given in the accident, she is on trial for her life.  What a sad, sad story.



Yup. Sounds like a movie script all right. But this ain't the movies, and Casey has not been proven to be a psychopath, nor that she used chloroform. What we DO know is that she lived with her parents her entire life, who coddled and babied her right up through and including after the birth of her child, then they coddled and babied BOTH Casey and Caylee.

In testimony by Cindy Anthony yesterday, she said that they had added more Winnie The Pooh decorations to Casey's bedroom, which had had that decor since she was sixteen. SIXTEEN??????!!!!


----------



## MaggieMae (May 29, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Says you. The person, like me, is entitled to an opinion. _Why just like YOU!_
Imagine that...


----------



## MaggieMae (May 29, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems both the prosecution and the defense, through their drowning theory, have proven that Casey Anthony is a habitual liar.  But she appears to be more than that.  It appears that she is a psychopath, which led to the death of a beautiful little girl.  I honestly think that it was probably an accident.  I theorize that Casey wanted to go out on the night and decided to use chloroform on the little girl.  Unfortunately, she overdosed her and she died.  But instead of admitting to a horrible error, Casey continued to lie.  Rather than involuntary man slaughter, which she may have been given in the accident, she is on trial for her life.  What a sad, sad story.
> ...



She stole because Daddy & Mommie had always paid for everything before. It was the first time in her life she had been away from home. She had also used the gas cans on other occasions, yet this time, "Dad" decides to call the cops.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 29, 2011)

Dabs said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems both the prosecution and the defense, through their drowning theory, have proven that Casey Anthony is a habitual liar.  But she appears to be more than that.  It appears that she is a psychopath, which led to the death of a beautiful little girl.  I honestly think that it was probably an accident.  I theorize that Casey wanted to go out on the night and decided to use chloroform on the little girl.  Unfortunately, she overdosed her and she died.  But instead of admitting to a horrible error, Casey continued to lie.  Rather than involuntary man slaughter, which she may have been given in the accident, she is on trial for her life.  What a sad, sad story.
> ...



No-one else but the Anthony's has refused to take a lie-detector test.  Why didn't Cindy George and Lee give a Polygraph?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 29, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



So I guess nobody else living in the Anthony house had access to those stickers, and nobody else played with Caylee using stickers.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 29, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The Duct tape is puzzling.  If she did die accidently, due to an overdose, why the tape around the mouth?  Did the child ride around in that trunk until her head began to part from her torso, so she had to use the tape?  I don't know.  I am very interested in hearing the Prosecution theory on that.  I can understand the heart sticker, but why the tape if it was an accident.
> ...



I also think that Cindy Anthony is a credible person, so far. George, not so much. They all loved the child, no doubt about it. But I'm still going to presume it was an accident, and that the heart sticker was the last sorrowful act of whomever was responsible. The duct tape was there just to keep it in place.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 29, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Sorry, but a sane and sober person would not have attempted suicide in the middle of such a quandary, leaving both his wife and his daughter to deal with the dreadful events that would follow. But a person _might_ consider suicide if he had been responsible for the child's death in the first place, knowing that when the truth came out he would lose both his wife and his own child as well. Just my opinion, folks. Everyone is so quick to say Casey is a psycho; well her father is no shining example of a well-adjusted person either.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 29, 2011)

Another thing I found odd during yesterday's testimony was when Lazzaro was describing what happened when Casey's mother, Cindy, arrived at his apartment and then again later with the police. The police returned twice after that, the first time to retrieve Casey's cell phone, and the second time (presumably with a warrant) to search Lazzaro's apartment. But they didn't find anything. Then later that same evening, Lee Anthony arrived at the Lazzaro apartment to retrieve Casey's laptop. Why on earth didn't the cops take it? And why was it so all-fired important to Lee that he had to personally go and get it (obtaining "directions" to the apartment from the police).


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


He called the police because the lock was broken off.......The boyfriend testified that he was the one who broke it with a tire iron from his Jeep.......I would have called the cops also if I found the lock broken....He had no idea at the time who broke the lock.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Sorry, but I can clearly see why someone would want to commit suicide......His grandaughter was dead, and the realization that his daughter did it was probably setting in.....It could most definitely drive a person over the edge.

Not to mention the fact, they had pretty much drained all their finances in the search....I feel he probably felt his life was over anyway......And, this is all on top of the fact that his marriage was in shambles.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Another thing I found odd during yesterday's testimony was when Lazzaro was describing what happened when Casey's mother, Cindy, arrived at his apartment and then again later with the police. The police returned twice after that, the first time to retrieve Casey's cell phone, and the second time (presumably with a warrant) to search Lazzaro's apartment. But they didn't find anything. Then later that same evening, Lee Anthony arrived at the Lazzaro apartment to retrieve Casey's laptop. Why on earth didn't the cops take it? And why was it so all-fired important to Lee that he had to personally go and get it (obtaining "directions" to the apartment from the police).


The cops probably had no idea it was there, or that it was hers, and Lee went to get it in the hopes of finding info on where the kid was at. He did turn it over to the police.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 29, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


The sticker was placed over the duct tape, not the other way around. So, the duct tape was not used to hold the sticker in place......The duct tape was used to cut off her access to air.....To murder her most likely.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 29, 2011)

Means, motive and opportunity; what do we know?

Means: possible drowning or possible aspyxiation with duct tape

Motive: not yet established (?)

Opportunity: George and Casee

As inconceivable as it is to believe that a mother drove around for four days with her daughter in the trunk and that possibly the grandfather knew and all the other wild lies and seemingly sociopathic behaviours - can beyond a reasonable doubt be established?

Myself, I am simply overwhemed by the crazy making of it all.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 29, 2011)

I just can't wrap my head around a lot of the facts in this case. All the key players seem to contradict each other. Sadly, I don't believe we will ever know the truth of what really happened. I have a lot of opinions and thoughts on this case, and since this is my first post here, I would like to start with the DT's OS. The accusations against George Anthony.

Since the day I heard that two dogs hit on scents in the backyard, I've always thought Caylee Anthony died in that pool. That body was in the backyard. There's no way around that fact. The question is the how she died and why the need for a cover up?
We have testimony from George and Cindy Anthony that places the three -- Caylee, Casey and George in the house on June 16th 2008. The question is whose version of events do you believe? Did Caylee and Casey leave as George testified? Or did Little Caylee make her way to the pool as the DT's OS alledges? And if so -- why the NEED for a cover up story vs calling 911?

Is GA a sexual predator? Is he guilty of sexually abusing his daughter? We will never know the truth in that. But, I can tell you with certainity that there is no playbook that dictates correct behavior for a victim of a sexual abuse. 

An inlaw of mine, at age 14, testified against her step father for sexually abusing her and her younger sister. Her testimony sent the pervert to prison. Her mother waited on him to be released. Now they spend nearly every major holiday at her dinner table, along with her two small sons, as one big happy family. With this behavior I ask myself WTF?  As I, myself, being a victim of sexual abuse, dance on the grave of the pervert whom molested me . . . at every opportunity I get. As I said, there is NO playbook for appropriate behavior of a victim of sexual abuse.

So, did GA sexually abuse Casey Anthony? We will probably never know the truth. But, if he did -- chances are he was abusing Caylee Anthony also. Sexual predators rely on opporunity. And they rarely stop at one victim. 

Cindy Anthony testified yesterday about the three sliding glass doors. She testified the kitchen door was almost ALWAYS locked, and to the fact that she freely came and went in and out the door in her master bedroom because it would be more convienent then using the living room door if she needed something out of her bedroom while enjoying her backyard. Is it possible that Caylee slipped out of an open sliding door? Yes. 
She also testified that she put the ladder down the evening of June 15th 2008. And that they did so always because Caylee was capable of climbing the ladder on her own. Eventually we will hear testimony from coworker Deborah Polisano, that Cindy told her "someone" was swimming in her pool. That they had broken into her GATE and left the LADDER up at the swimming pool. I'm assuming that Cindy, would at finding this scenario have naturally asked GA -- "Hey, did you use the pool today?" and that apparently his answer was "No." Why else would she make the statement that "someone" was using her pool? So is it possible that Caylee went into the pool on her own because the ladder had been left up? Yes.

Okay, back to the DT's OS of George being involved. The need for a huge cover up vs calling 911. Why on earth would one NOT call 911 upon finding a child in the family swimming pool? There is only one logical reason I can come up with. Is it possible that GA couldn't afford for an autopsy to be done on Caylee? An autopsy would most certainly reveal certain types of sexual abuse. The question is would he have been able to brow beat/conjole/terrify Casey into going along with a cover up? History proves it's not unusual for abusers to have control -- emotional/mental control over their victims.

The DT says follow the duct tape.

I find myself thinking George, moreso than Casey, would be the one to KNOW the importance of the nose and mouth needing to be taped to keep pool water from escaping, if indeed there was a need to hide the fact of an accidental drowning. And it makes sense to me that a monster capable of sexual abuse would also try to humanize their victim by putting a heart shaped sticker upon her mouth. Will we hear testimony that chlorine in concentrated doses makes chloroform? (And speaking of chloroform -- did Casey perhaps search that term after seeing the picture posted on then BF slimeball Ricardo's MySpace?)
Is GA the monster the DT says he is? Or is he an innocent man? 

How could Cindy, a nurse -- not know her daughter was nearly eight months pregnant? I don't buy it. And apparently the FBI thought there was something odd in this family too regarding Casey's pregnancy. Enough to court order a DNA paternity test on brother Lee, after his REFUSAL to take one on his own. Is it possible we will hear of a similar test inre of George Anthony?

One thing for certain, there were a lot of things wrong with this family. Long before the death of little innocent Caylee Anthony forced them under the microscope.
And although they might not be correct in the facts surrounding the death of Caylee Anthony, the DT is correct in saying this is a family of secrets. They have all been caught in numerous lies and half truths. 

Is it possible the Anthony's might turn out to be a living, breathing Flowers in the Attic family? Yes. It happens everyday.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 29, 2011)

Casey Anthony's "partying" days could be compartametalization.  

I do find George's letters to Casey a tad desperate.  He repeatedly states how he needs to see her and hug her and tell her he loves her. Most intriguing is page 26 where he states how sorry he is for so much in his life and that it is over, but hers (Casey's) is just beginning.  

http://media.trb.com/media/acrobat/2010-06/54572752.pdf


----------



## Texas Writer (May 29, 2011)

Great link! A few things beside desperation stood out in the letters fom CA and GA to Casey.

Dec 21, 2009 -- Cindy is still sleeping with "Teddy".

Dec 20, 2009 -- George repeatedly begging for Casey to agree to see him, but after a phone conversation with Jose, Andrea and "Mom" he agrees to "back down once again."

Feb 17th, 2010 -- George mentions "Not much has changed around the house. You know the obvious, but as for cosmetic changes, there have been just a minimal."

I find odd that in some letters while pleading with Casey to see him that he refers to himself in the third person ie Papa Joe/Dad. Always both names. not just one.

Again, thanks for the great link!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 29, 2011)

There is a "creepy" tone in his letters.  I truly tried to not look for a sensational response but I couldn't help feeling it.

Anyway, glad the link is helpful.  I should have included the origin.  The Orlando Sentinel is doing a decent job of keeping the info organized and current.  On this page are all documents, motions, vidos, timelines us voyeurs might need.  Casey Anthony - Murder trial updates | Live video, photos, chat - OrlandoSentinel.com 

I am laid up ill (nothing serious), usually don't have the time to follow this types of things - but I can assure you its better than Law & Order!


----------



## Dabs (May 29, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You are correct Wicked Jester! The heart sticker was not placed over the mouth before the duct tape- that heart sticker was found on the outside of the duct tape, over the little girl's mouth.


----------



## Dabs (May 29, 2011)

Texas Writer, altho your post was one of those I label tl/dr---it was interesting.
But can you give your opinions as to why Casey was partying...dancing the night away....entering hot bod contests...when she knew her daughter was missing or already dead??


----------



## Grace (May 29, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer, altho your post was one of those I label tl/dr---it was interesting.
> But can you give your opinions as to why Casey was partying...dancing the night away....entering hot bod contests...when she knew her daughter was missing or already dead??




Because they are one fucked up family? Flowers In The Attic, indeed. I'm beginning to think that could be a possibility and those letters ARE kinda creepy.
George is beginning to not look so innocent to me now.


----------



## Dabs (May 29, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer, altho your post was one of those I label tl/dr---it was interesting.
> ...



No argument from me. I still am having a hard time, very hard time, understanding the WHY and HOW could she- Casey Anthony, be out dancing the night away, partying, drinking, sexing it up and entering hod bot contests- we have all seen the photographs, nobody can deny them, there were pictures that are now entered into evidence that the jury will see!!!!
And that was taking place when little Caylee was missing, nobody knew where she was (supposedly).
So how....how could a LOVING devoted Mommy do all that??
When she knew something was already wrong...her daughter was missing or dead, and she knew this.
I can't get that out of my mind. She should be bitch slapped just for that!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 29, 2011)

I see nothing in those letters, other than a father trying to understand, and who truly misses his daughter...............I'll say it again, i'm the father of twin girls. There is a special bond between a father and his daughter/daughters.

And, I see nothing wrong with him signing them, "Dad, Papa Joe."

After reading those letters, i'm more convinced that Casey Anthony worked alone......Whether it was murder, or pure stupidity, that idiot is hiding something sinister......Either way, she needs to pay to the fullest.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 29, 2011)

Wicked Jester I am sure your daughters are very lucky to have you but not all dads are good dads.  

Does this mean we should start a "Free Casey" campaign?  No, not even close.  Its just interesting to explore all the perspectives.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

Good mornin' y'all. 

First off let me say that I have no clue what the hell is going on with this case. It baffles me. The one thing I know for sure is that a beautiful little girl is no longer alive.

I have no explanation for Casey's actions after the fact  -- just like I have no explanation for witness after witness testifying what a great, loving, kind mother she was to Caylee.
How does one go from that for nearly three years to just waking up one day and deciding you are going to murder your child?

I have no explantaions for this family of pathological liars. And they are ALL liars. I think prior media coverage (ie interviews and videos) and legal depositions prove that.

I also have no explantion for meter reader Roy Kronk's actions. I have found his actions suspicious from day one. Testimony from his son and supervisor is going to paint him in a completely different light than the prosecution want though. Of that I'm pretty sure. BUT --- how on earth is the DT gonna tie him to the disposal of the body? Is there a witness coming up that ties he and GA together?

I can't wait to see Cindy Anthony on the stand with Baez. Will the real Cindy come back out? Or will we continue to see this shell of a woman that the pod people have invaded, making her appear soft spoken and demure?

If the prosecution hopes for a DP conviction, they need to step up their game. They've put on witness after witness that have testified to what a good mother Casey was. And each witness has also testified there was absolutely no change in Casey's demeanor nor actions from the time of Caylees birth til after her death.

Did the DT use a page out of Jesse Grund's LE interview where he states if anything every happened to Caylee, Casey would suffer a complete break from reality? Who knows.  However if that's where the DT is going with her defense, it would appear the multiple witnesses the State has put on is helping further that defense.

It's a crazy case for sure. I'm glad I'm not sitting on that jury. I can say at this point there is no way I could sentence her with the DP.  There's just too many wierd connections, unanswered questions, lies and deceit by too many key players.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Unlike most of you, I have been left with gaping holes and a plethora of questions for 3 years now. 

Let's say Casey DID do this: 
1) Why would she just let a dead body sit in HER car (that is traceable), bake in the Florida Sun, parked on a main thoroughfare?

2) Why would she finally resolve to bury her dead baby girl's body 1500 feet from her own home?


She may be a liar but she isn't dumb UNLESS we are to believe she wanted to get caught.


Some of you are forgetting a lot of 'small' details. 

Cindy 'slipped' up and said on the news that Caylee was not in the woods. This was in September.
Say what?????????? Why would Cindy even THINK Caylee was in the woods??????


George told the impound man that the car was at Amscot for 3 days?
Say what?????????????? How would George even KNOW it was sitting at Amscot for 3 days??????


There is no way in hell they are going to convict Casey based on the Anthony's erratic and suspicious behavior.

Remember also, The Anthony's own attorney QUIT on them as did their spokesman. All within the same week. The spokesman said he didn't like what he learned nor how the Anthony's were behaving.


George has a real bad anger problem. There's a reason he's no longer a detective.
Which brings up THIS point:
What ex-detective tosses out evidence???? (garbage bag in Casey's car)
What's ex-detective doesn't report "decomposition" in his missing daughter's car???
What ex-detective simply drives the car home, rolls down the windows and goes off to work and doesn't phone the police?


If you think all of this is rational behavior (regardless if Casey killed Caylee or not) then you are all dumb-down brainwashed media washing zombies.

Try to erase what you've heard on mainstream media. 
The news sensationalizes everything for...ratings! Not for the truth!!! Just remember that.
And the fact that Nancy Grace and the Geraldo Rivera's are reporting/leaning on one side is enough cause to consider that it's bias reporting at best.

In closing I will say, there is NO proof, other than circumstantial evidence suggesting Caylee was killed by Casey.

Casey displayed very disturbing behaviors.
As does her own parents.
This family is very dysfunctional and Casey unfortunately is a bi-product of crazy whacked out parents.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer, altho your post was one of those I label tl/dr---it was interesting.
> But can you give your opinions as to why Casey was partying...dancing the night away....entering hot bod contests...when she knew her daughter was missing or already dead??



Can you please explain to me what tl/dr stands for?

I'm not too keen on labels.

And I have no clue as to why Casey was doing the things she did. Just like I have no clue why Cindy Anthony was still looking for Zanny the Invisible Nanny until six weeks ago. Nor do I have a clue why a meter reader would make several 911 calls over a 4 or 5 month period inre of a suspicious bag of "something".

Is it possible Casey did have a complete psychotic break from reality? Even while continuing her daily activities like a normal person (ie eating, bathing vs sitting around drooling in a trance). I suppose so.

Is it possible Cindy continued to buy into all of the proven lies of her daughter until six weeks ago? Although there was solid proof from LE that there never was a nanny? I suppose so.

Is it possible that meter reader Roy Kronk was just truly a armchair detective and had the tenacity of a bulldog when it came to his discovery? I suppose so. But I think testimony coming up is going to be a "Hmmm . . ." moment for the jury.

We'll never know what truly happened to Caylee Marie Anthony. It would take someone directly involved to crack under pressure. AND even if Casey did so . . . who would believe a new "truth" after all of her lies?

I, myself, believe Caylee died in the pool. It's the reasoning for the big cover up that baffles me.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Oh, one more thing.

Okay again, let's all agree Casey is a pathological liar. Check. We all concur.
She also made LE look like they were on an episode of the KeyStone Cops with that wild run-around Casey put them on. Do we agree? I think we do.

So.......................why would LE all of a sudden start believing Casey? They wouldn't, right? I mean, they learned to take what she says with a grain of salt.

However, someone, somewhere for some unknown reason felt it necessary to run a paternity test on both her brother and her father!!!!
What kind of family has the FBI even CONSIDER incest?????????
They are certainly not just taking Casey's word on this. 

There is more to this story and to this family than you realize or even, giving consideration for.


Oh and by the way, Casey told Jesse Grund back in 2005 of incestuous goings-on LONG before she and Baez conjured up a 'bogus' defense.


----------



## Sarah G (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



She's very genuine, George continues to be pissed that the defense is trying to turn everything on him.  Until he can get passed this anger, he will keep making mistakes.  I, in no way, think he was sexually abusing her.  

They are her death sentence if you think about it and they have had plenty of time to think about how it may have gone down.  At this point, they know she killed the one thing in their lives that made perfect sense, little Caylee.  She's their daughter but at this point, they can't possibly give a shit about her.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Trajan said:


> I am trying not to make this a focus, that is I am not really following this all, but I just saw a clip of a courtroom scene they showed a pic pf the caylees crib to her mom and the they panned to casey  crying fitfully , woefully being patted on the back, etc etc etc
> 
> Now, as a father, I dont know about anyone else, but if my kids were out of my sight for 3 hours at that age, Id be in a low panic, a day? Full on manhunt mode.
> 
> ...




The only reasonable, rational and so far: offered up explanation for no one in panic-mode looking for Caylee for 31 days is: Everyone KNEW Caylee was dead.

It makes logical sense. Because like you said, there is no other explanation why no one reacted, acted or panicked like a 'normal' family would.

We will find out the 'ways' of this family and their exact 'psyche' once this trial get's going. This was only the first week. 
There are months to come yet.

Bottom line at this juncture is: Many of us don't disagree that there was a huge cover-up underway starting in June involving people, other than Casey.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer brought up some excellent points.

George Anthony, being a former LE officer -- KNEW he should have called the police the very minute he smelled the smell he claims he did. He shouldn't even have opened that trunk until LE was on the scene.
His actions make about as much since as Cindy Anthony, a Ped Nurse -- NOT knowing her 105 lb daughter was nearly 8 months pregnant.

Something is very wrong in this case. Very Wong indeed.

BTW -- this gave me my first belly laugh of the day:

"If you think all of this is rational behavior (regardless if Casey killed Caylee or not) then you are all dumb-down brainwashed media washing zombies."


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Oh, one more thing.
> 
> Okay again, let's all agree Casey is a pathological liar. Check. We all concur.
> She also made LE look like they were on an episode of the KeyStone Cops with that wild run-around Casey put them on. Do we agree? I think we do.
> ...



B-I-N-G-O-!

There had to be more than Casey's word for the FBI to get a Court Order for the DNA Paternity testing of brother Lee after his refusal to take one. I think Jesse Grund's interviews with the LE carried a lot of weight in this scenario. Could it be Casey gave them a statement about the abuse while in jail AFTER Jesse Grund brought it up in an interview? 

And the 64,000 $ Question. Will we see a court ordered DNA Paternity test done on George Anthony in the near future?


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

What the fuck is DT and LE??


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

Grace said:


> What the fuck is DT and LE??



haha Grace.

DT = Defense Team

LE = Law Enforcement


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Thanks.
It's very frustrating to try to make sense of long posts with abbreviations. Many of us don't do text messaging. Now I have to go back and read again because ever since the LE DT crap, I got lost.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Texas Writer, you write incredibly well. Not only because I agree with you but because your words just flow. There's an ease and almost an enjoyment reading your posts. Thank you

I have so much to say I just don't know where to start.
I guess I must preface this by saying, I don't make it a habit to side with a murderer. If I felt Casey had the ability, the motive, the means, the wherewithal, the hatred and unmitigated gall to do this to her daughter, I would've drove up to Orlando and held a picket sign too!

The fact is, I don't see any of those traits in her. Not a one. Sure, a good author to a great novel can tweak clues and insinuate motives but this is a real girl/woman, whom we've had the privy into observing her family. 
And I tell you, once you take in all that the Anthony's have put out, a rational person is left scratching their head.

In all fairness to a fellow human Being, you MUST start from scratch. You MUST forget all that you've heard because all that we've heard is via mainstream media and tabloids. We can't start given them any weight because frankly, they don't deserve it. They're out for ratings/readers/viewers, not the truth.

I know it's hard to forget all we've heard for nearly 3 years but at least try to go into this with a fresh unbiased mindset. If you can.


Realizing George and Cindy aren't the ones on trial (not now anyway) you can't ignore them in this 'story'. They play pivotal roles whether directly concerning what happened that day or at minimum, why Casey is the way she is.

George has been caught lying about many things that probably won't come up during this trial. But if you do your own research, you'll be enlightened. 
He lied to his wife about the where abouts of tens of thousands of dollars that were no longer in their bank account (no wonder they have separate accounts now).
He's lied about his employment in 2008 that, he never had.
He's lied (as far as I'm concerned) about having an affair while looking for his 'alive' granddaughter in which he started a fund for and kept the monies.

And Cindy. Well, where the HELL does one begin with her?
I guess it's easier working backwards.
She claims she just recently stopped looking for Zanny in the middle of March 2011???
I don't even have the words for that except to say, this lady needs constant medical supervision while living in reality or......she just reads/mimics whatever her attorney's puts in front of her. Either one. Take your pick because they both add up to a very disingenuous person. Whether on purpose or due to a mutant chromosome anomaly. 

I think I'm done for now with Cindy. She just sucks the energy from me because I see SO many things wrong with her in all of this.
She may not have that deliberate intent like George has to deceive people but then..... we're only left to assume her reality quotient is dangerously off the chart and the People of Florida should file a class action and have her Baker Acted and off our streets. Because who knows, she may accidentally run over our small child and think it was just her belching.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

First to Texas Writer--- tl/dr..is a term that stands for Too Long/Don't Read *ha*
Seriously, if it takes an hour to read, I won't read it...but I read yours, you appear to a smart individual. 

Second, and it may come as a surprise to y'all, but I'm not for the death penalty. In some major major cases where I know for sure somebody is guilty of a truly hideous murder, I may be for it, but as far as being a strong supporter of it, no way. And I have said I think Casey is guilty of this crime, and I still do. But I also have admitted there are many weird things that have taken place.
That being said, I hope she doesn't get the death penalty, but I do hope they find her guilty. After all, it is her on trial, not her Dad, not her Mom, not her brother. It's her on that seat alone. So whatever the jury decides, it's going on her. And I hope they give her LIFE in prison. She will suffer that way too. No freedom, no partying, no dancing, and no more children for her to give birth to, we can hope!
Sure, she may have cable Tv, eat some foods, have money put on her account, but she will not be free. She is a young girl, and being trapped in a cold damp cell with concrete walls and other female prisoners that probably hate your fucking guts, isn't going to be a picnic....so guilty, with life, will make my day


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

And one more thing, people, you sit here and discuss how George acts all guilty of something, and Cindy acts all weird about some shit, but damn, do you know what they really feel???
How they feel inside???
Do you know what they are going thru??
No, none of us do!
But I can tell you this, and I have 9 grandchildren---9 of them, ranging in ages from 12 years down to 2 years, and if one of them came up "missing" and Mommy (my daughter or daughter-in-law) tells me she hasn't seen the child in over 30 days and she just now tells me, you can bet your home, your car, your fucking job, whatever you have-that I will be fucking going crazy looking for that child, wondering what happened to the child and wondering why the hell Mommy didn't come and say something sooner.
And I would be a basket case because I would be sickened to wonder what that baby girl's last days were like!!
I would not act normal....how should a grandparent act after thay have learned their only grandchild was dead?? Is there a proper etiquette for stuff like this?? Who the hell is the expert on that one??


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

This case will have an O'Henry ending.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> This case will have an O'Henry ending.



Ok, you'll have to tell me that one, I have no clue about an O'Henry, thanks.


----------



## naomibee (May 30, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> It seems both the prosecution and the defense, through their drowning theory, have proven that Casey Anthony is a habitual liar.  But she appears to be more than that.  It appears that she is a psychopath, which led to the death of a beautiful little girl.  I honestly think that it was probably an accident.  I theorize that Casey wanted to go out on the night and decided to use chloroform on the little girl.  Unfortunately, she overdosed her and she died.  But instead of admitting to a horrible error, Casey continued to lie.  Rather than involuntary man slaughter, which she may have been given in the accident, she is on trial for her life.  What a sad, sad story.



yes she is guilty and hope they dont let her go like they did with oj simmson.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

The fact I go back to over and over and over is that Caylee's dead body, at sometime, was in the family backyard. 

Period.

Now, I guess one could argue that Casey was so extremely smart and savvy that she could kill her child somewhere else -- perhaps the theory of her drugging her in the trunk and then returning from a night on the town to find her dead -- wait a day or so and then borrow a shovel to bury her in the backyard, all to find out she couldn't dig a hole for whatever reason -- put her back in the trunk of the car, possibly leaving her in the trunk and then finally disposing of her body a few blocks up the road. This scenario would mean Casey would have had to open the trunk a mininum of FIVE times, with touching the remains at least the same amount of times.  All of this movement and actions without leaving one shred of forensic evidence that ties her to the crime or the body. Not one of Casey's hairs. None of her DNA. In all that movement, not one fingerprint.  Nothing. Nada. Zilch.

So knowing these facts, I have to believe that Caylee's death occured in the family backyard. The dogs didn't hit on anything inside the family home. That means the dead body was never inside the house. George has testified repeatedly that he walked Casey and Caylee out of the house and into the car on June 16th 2008 --  and watched them drive off, never to see Caylee alive again. 

Something doesn't add up. The dogs hit on spots in the family backyard.

There were no signs of trauma to Caylee's body. Death by drowning makes sense to me.

Two questions. 

Is there anywhere else -- anywhere -- that a cadaver dog(s) had a hit on Caylee's body?

Has there ever been any mention of any drugs being found in Caylee's remains?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I don't recall during George's testimony on the storage shed/gas can issue whether or not he called the police back to inform them the cans had been removed by his daughter, so they could end their investigation.

Timeline of Events: Casey Anthony: Caylee Anthony


> June 24  Casey's ex-fiancé calls her in the afternoon to tell her he has resigned from the Orlando Police Department. He later tells deputies that he heard Casey reprimand Caylee for climbing on a table. He also claims he heard the young girl's voice in the background. *Update* - Casey's ex-fiancé now claims he is not certain if he heard Caylee.
> 
> *George Anthony calls the Orange County Sheriff's Office and reports that someone broke into his storage shed and stole 2 gas cans with about $50.00 worth of gas in them.*
> 
> ...



Also, Casey had a key to the house and everything else; why not the storage shed? When was a lock put on it?


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > This case will have an O'Henry ending.
> ...



Actually I spelled it wrong.  It is O.Henry.  That is an unexpected ending.

O. Henry ending | Definition of O. Henry ending | HighBeam.com: Online Dictionary


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

I thought the dogs hit on at least 2 spots in the Anthony's backyard in the beginning. One time was near the little playhouse that was there. If they hit twice, that would have to mean she was moved at some point??
Hell I dunno. But if the child drowned, why not simply pick up the phone and call 911??
Jesus H, that would seem like what any normal parent would do, panic or not, maybe there was a chance the child could have still survived...and if not, how was Casey to know this??
If she drowned, and Casey had of dialed 911, it would be a more simple manslaughter or accidental death case...now look, she is facing the DP.


----------



## naomibee (May 30, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> The fact I go back to over and over and over is that Caylee's dead body, at sometime, was in the family backyard.
> 
> Period.
> 
> ...



the duck tape with the heart sticker on it only the mother had they found in her house.she was always sticking her in the trunk with duck tape on her mouth so she could go party.and the poor lil girl suffacated becaues she stayed out to long the night she died.thats what i think happened.then let her rot in her trunk.she needs to rot in hell once she's found out of murdering her daughter.she was nothing but a party girl and could care less about the girl...


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> And one more thing, people, you sit here and discuss how George acts all guilty of something, and Cindy acts all weird about some shit, but damn, do you know what they really feel???
> How they feel inside???
> Do you know what they are going thru??
> No, none of us do!
> ...



I appreciate your stance, opinion and passion however, I'm not understanding something.

You're saying if your grandchild was missing for 31 days you'd go crazy, right?
Why did Cindy wait for the 11th hour (or the 31st day) to start her search then? Because her lying daughter kept her at bay and then admitted her granddaughter was kidnapped?

Does a grandmother (such as you, I and Cindy) need an audible REASON---- why, all of a sudden, after almost 3 consecutive years of seeing a child----there's something wrong from someone else? Can she not problem solve on her own????
I would be curious to see Cindy's cell phone records and see how many times she tried calling Casey. (and how come no one called Casey back in that flurry of calls she made on the 16th????)

Back to Cindy though..........................
Why didn't Cindy start going crazy after the first few days?

We can't insert Cindy's 'denial' defense at random or when it's convenient  Nor can we insert Casey "honesty" deficiency whenever it suits us either.

Facts are: Casey is a liar. Cindy and George could not have possibly realized that all of a sudden in the summer of 2008. Impossible. 

Facts are: Casey and Caylee  continuously lived almost 3 years (except for perhaps 24 hours period) under that roof.

Facts are: By June.....let's say 24th (for argument sake) this baby, who has lived under that roof, is missing for a week by now, so.....why isn't Cindy "going crazy" looking for her?

Are we to believe CIndy picks and chooses Casey's lies at will? Does she not have the ability to discern bullshit from delusion from common sense at all?
And if not (which looks apparent) then, you can't paint her into this 'normal grandmother" role then.

There is something very wrong here folks. The hard wiring within this family short-circuited a long time ago.


And according to Cindy's actions or acting, Caylee (despite holding her ashes) was STILL looking for her in the Spring of 2010. Just like she was still looking for Zanny in March 2011 (6 weeks ago)

Yeah, that's normal (eye roll)


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Actually, I believe I read somewhere that the lock was actually put on the storage shed for Caylee's benefit. They didn't want her wandering inside and getting hurt on the tools, or playing with gas or possibly locking/lodging herself in somehow....makes sense.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Is that public knowledge? I thought they "had each other's back."


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

I enjoy reading texaswriter and daydreamer both. When there are no abbreviations.

Meanwhile, this case is just crazy. And so are the anthony people.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

naomibee said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > the duck tape with the heart sticker on it only the mother had they found in her house.she was always sticking her in the trunk with duck tape on her mouth so she could go party.and the poor lil girl suffacated becaues she stayed out to long the night she died.thats what i think happened.then let her rot in her trunk.she needs to rot in hell once she's found out of murdering her daughter.she was nothing but a party girl and could care less about the girl...
> ...


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing I found odd during yesterday's testimony was when Lazzaro was describing what happened when Casey's mother, Cindy, arrived at his apartment and then again later with the police. The police returned twice after that, the first time to retrieve Casey's cell phone, and the second time (presumably with a warrant) to search Lazzaro's apartment. But they didn't find anything. Then later that same evening, Lee Anthony arrived at the Lazzaro apartment to retrieve Casey's laptop. Why on earth didn't the cops take it? And why was it so all-fired important to Lee that he had to personally go and get it (obtaining "directions" to the apartment from the police).
> ...



If so, then it would be considered tainted evidence and nothing on the computer could be used in court. Lee also could have wiped clean any material that might have implicated him in any coverup (or anything else).


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Means, motive and opportunity; what do we know?
> 
> Means: possible drowning or possible aspyxiation with duct tape
> 
> ...



I watch quite a bit of the Investigative Discovery Channel's reenactments of bizarre and often unsolvable crimes. Sometimes years go by before key pieces of evidence and the truth emerge.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > And one more thing, people, you sit here and discuss how George acts all guilty of something, and Cindy acts all weird about some shit, but damn, do you know what they really feel???
> ...



To answer the above in red..."I" would be crazy if I was being told Caylee was with so&so, or Caylee was over there (when she wasn't)....because that is what Casey did, she kept telling her parents, and everybody- boyfriends even testified, Casey told them Caylee was with the nanny. But I would definitely go more nutso if I found out after so many days of my daughter telling me 'Caylee is here or there' and then find out it was all a lie, yeah, the crazy mode would kick in. The crazy mode would have kicked in on DAY ONE if the little bitch Casey would have admitted the baby was missing.

And to answer the blue, Cindy had no reason to "go crazy" because her crazy daughter had told her that Caylee was with the nanny, or with one of her boyfriends, etc. She kept lying to them about Caylee, telling them the little girl was with other people. So Cindy believed her granddaughter was where Casey said she was. Then after so much time, and I believe this came in the records as well, Cindy demanded to Casey, bring Caylee to me, let me see her-then it was at that point, that Casey admitted she had no clue where the little girl was.


----------



## naomibee (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> naomibee said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> naomibee said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (May 30, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> It seems both the prosecution and the defense, through their drowning theory, have proven that Casey Anthony is a habitual liar.  But she appears to be more than that.  It appears that she is a psychopath, which led to the death of a beautiful little girl.  I honestly think that it was probably an accident.  I theorize that Casey wanted to go out on the night and decided to use chloroform on the little girl.  Unfortunately, she overdosed her and she died.  But instead of admitting to a horrible error, Casey continued to lie.  Rather than involuntary man slaughter, which she may have been given in the accident, she is on trial for her life.  What a sad, sad story.



In a weird way I want to believe it was an accident, then the tape wrapped around her head keeps bringing it back to   murder.  How do you wrap your babies head, mouth and nose in tape and later plan to remove it?

I theorize there was an argument btwn Cindy and casey that fathers day.  Cindy won't tell because that gives motive and casey won't for the same reason.  Those parents are in an awful position


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Hopefully the jury is also paying as close attention. There already is more than enough material for reasonable doubt, in my humble opinion. And once again, the defense team hasn't even begun.







Texas Writer said:


> I just can't wrap my head around a lot of the facts in this case. All the key players seem to contradict each other. Sadly, I don't believe we will ever know the truth of what really happened. I have a lot of opinions and thoughts on this case, and since this is my first post here, I would like to start with the DT's OS. The accusations against George Anthony.
> 
> Since the day I heard that two dogs hit on scents in the backyard, I've always thought Caylee Anthony died in that pool. That body was in the backyard. There's no way around that fact. The question is the how she died and why the need for a cover up?
> We have testimony from George and Cindy Anthony that places the three -- Caylee, Casey and George in the house on June 16th 2008. The question is whose version of events do you believe? Did Caylee and Casey leave as George testified? Or did Little Caylee make her way to the pool as the DT's OS alledges? And if so -- why the NEED for a cover up story vs calling 911?
> ...


----------



## R.D. (May 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> And the defense attorney was really pushing Gorge about why, if he knew in his heart of hearts she was dead, why didn't he call the police.  George told us he said a little prayer walking back to the trunk that it wasn't Casey or Caylee in there.
> 
> She has a very aggressive attorney and he is truly working on a George did it theory.
> 
> It's gotta be rough.



But it doesn't add up.  The claim is George wanted  Simon (the tow yard employee) to open the trunk with him to have a witness.   But according to the defense George would know there was no body in the trunk due to his being the manupulator of  the cover up.   As Maggot......tried to play at earlier the car has been established to have been in casey's possession the entire time up the to abandoning it.  No one can place George near the car.  To jump to that conclusion is wishful thinking

That theory alone is full of holes.  Only those who desperately want him to be complicit so she can be sorta  innocent are going to fall for that goofy logic


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Casey Anthony's "partying" days could be compartametalization.
> 
> I do find George's letters to Casey a tad desperate.  He repeatedly states how he needs to see her and hug her and tell her he loves her. Most intriguing is page 26 where he states how sorry he is for so much in his life and that it is over, but hers (Casey's) is just beginning.
> 
> http://media.trb.com/media/acrobat/2010-06/54572752.pdf



Wow. Just wow. At one point they apparently had a discussion about "...the media getting ahold of it..." Ahold of what? George tells Casey not to worry about that.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

The jury hasn't seen anything yet, what till the prosecution brings in photos of little Caylee's remains and the photos of the heart sticker over the duct tape. 
The red heart sticker is proof, somebody who loved her, placed it there.


----------



## R.D. (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> She stole because Daddy & Mommie had always paid for everything before. It was the first time in her life she had been away from home. She had also used the gas cans on other occasions, yet this time, "Dad" decides to call the cops.


Not quite.   She stole becuase she didn't have money due to the fact that even though she was fully supported by her parents she lied for years about having a job.  

She stole the gas cans due to the fact that she was lying to her parents about being out of town.  She couldn't exactly ask for gas - again- if she was not in town now could she?  He reported a break in because thats what happened.   Only when she snuck back into the house thinking he would be at work did he confront her and she gave him the cans and lied about having told Cindy she took them.   Use your head, if she told her mom as was the usual routing, why break in?


----------



## R.D. (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> The jury hasn't seen anything yet, what till the prosecution brings in photos of little Caylee's remains and the photos of the heart sticker over the duct tape.
> The red heart sticker is proof, somebody who loved her, placed it there.



Sad isn't it?   Loved her and killed her without a second thought


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Unlike most of you, I have been left with gaping holes and a plethora of questions for 3 years now.
> 
> Let's say Casey DID do this:
> 1) Why would she just let a dead body sit in HER car (that is traceable), bake in the Florida Sun, parked on a main thoroughfare?
> ...





I've never served on a real jury, but participated in a mock jury twice. (That's when the prosecution or defense hires people to review the case based on known facts at the time in order to get a "feel" for how their presentation would go over with a real jury.) There is more than enough testimony produced already by the prosecution to raise enumerable questions regarding the testimony already given by George and Cindy Anthony. One thing that has yet to be asked, and it will be, is why a concrete slab around the pool was installed on July 4th. Cindy testified only that it was done so the "dogs could relieve themselves." What, they couldn't use the grass as always? And why that particular date?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer, altho your post was one of those I label tl/dr---it was interesting.
> ...



There was some suggestion early on that "Zanny" was code for Xanax, an anti-depressant. Casey's use of such a drug, or overuse, could also explain a lot.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Oh, one more thing.
> 
> Okay again, let's all agree Casey is a pathological liar. Check. We all concur.
> She also made LE look like they were on an episode of the KeyStone Cops with that wild run-around Casey put them on. Do we agree? I think we do.
> ...



She also has continually refused to reveal the name of Caylee's father. There already is DNA, because her boyfriend (can't remember his name) was told he was the father, and I think I remember that he got his own DNA test done proving he wasn't.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Well if Casey just murdered the child that everyone on their planet says was adored and loved by her, then the prosecution is going to have to prove complete insanity, because right now, it makes absolutely zero sense that she would. Casey would have had to turn into some type of monster overnight.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying not to make this a focus, that is I am not really following this all, but I just saw a clip of a courtroom scene they showed a pic pf the caylees crib to her mom and the they panned to casey  crying fitfully , woefully being patted on the back, etc etc etc
> ...


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> This case will have an O'Henry ending.



I'd laugh, but anything's possible.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I thought the dogs hit on at least 2 spots in the Anthony's backyard in the beginning. One time was near the little playhouse that was there. If they hit twice, that would have to mean she was moved at some point??
> Hell I dunno. But if the child drowned, why not simply pick up the phone and call 911??
> Jesus H, that would seem like what any normal parent would do, panic or not, maybe there was a chance the child could have still survived...and if not, how was Casey to know this??
> If she drowned, and Casey had of dialed 911, it would be a more simple manslaughter or accidental death case...now look, she is facing the DP.



Those are questions I've been asking all along. Glad to see you are considering other scenarios.


----------



## R.D. (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> One thing that has yet to be asked, and it will be, is why a concrete slab around the pool was installed on July 4th. Cindy testified only that it was done so the "dogs could relieve themselves." What, they couldn't use the grass as always? And why that particular date?



  Wouldn't it be more interesting to know when and why they dug it up?  

You're two years behind the ball


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

naomibee said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > The fact I go back to over and over and over is that Caylee's dead body, at sometime, was in the family backyard.
> ...



Whaaaat???_ Sigh.._. I suppose in addition to all the mishmash of "facts" to contend with, there's gonna be a certain amount of gossipy theories that emerge as "truth." Pathetic.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> naomibee said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

Lee Anthony's first LE interview:



Interesting because here is what he has to say about the whole gas can fiasco:

LA:  Exactly. Uhm, so Casey you know, they re...emerged with her, with the, with the
gas cans. But uh, when ! heard about the gas can story from uhm, my father
was that he said that someone had, because we have these little padlocks on our
sheds in the back. Uhm, typically we don't even keep them locked. Uhm,
someone had broken into the shed, taken the gas cans out, and uhm, he was
pretty sure that it was Casey. And then it was able, we were able later to find out
that it absolutely was. Tony said that Casey did indeed get the gas cans. He
didn't know that she had stole them (laughs)."

Lots of good court documents at this site:

Ummm . . . it says I have to post 15 times BEFORE I can post an URL.  What the fuck, I say?

Okay -- y'all can find this and LOTS of good court documents at humble opinion forum dot net.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

naomibee said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > naomibee said:
> ...


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > And the defense attorney was really pushing Gorge about why, if he knew in his heart of hearts she was dead, why didn't he call the police.  George told us he said a little prayer walking back to the trunk that it wasn't Casey or Caylee in there.
> ...



He was "near" the car the day Casey returned to the house to pick up some clothes. Casey opened the trunk, and also returned the gas cans. George Anthony testified to that fact. 

Timeline of Events: Casey Anthony: Caylee Anthony


> *June 24 *
> George Anthony calls the Orange County Sheriff's Office and reports that someone broke into his storage shed and stole 2 gas cans with about $50.00 worth of gas in them.
> 
> *Later that day *Casey allegedly shows up alone at her parent's house to pick up some clothes. When her father looks in the trunk of her car he allegedly finds the missing gas cans.



If a dead Caylee had been in the trunk, that was a week after the alleged murder, and the smell from decomp would have been evident then.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > She stole because Daddy & Mommie had always paid for everything before. It was the first time in her life she had been away from home. She had also used the gas cans on other occasions, yet this time, "Dad" decides to call the cops.
> ...



George Anthony's own testimony on Thursday (or Friday) was that he heard the garage door open, and then Casey came through the garage door to the entryway and into the livingroom. She did not SNEAK BACK INTO THE HOUSE.

Pay attention. Also, leave your fucking political hatred of me out of this, would ya?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that has yet to be asked, and it will be, is why a concrete slab around the pool was installed on July 4th. Cindy testified only that it was done so the "dogs could relieve themselves." What, they couldn't use the grass as always? And why that particular date?
> ...



I was quoting (paraphrasing) precisely what Cindy Anthony testified to on Saturday. They laid concrete because they didn't want the grass anymore. *On July 4, 2008*. Next?


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the dogs hit on at least 2 spots in the Anthony's backyard in the beginning. One time was near the little playhouse that was there. If they hit twice, that would have to mean she was moved at some point??
> ...



I have always wondered about a great many things. The one thing I am standing firm on tho, is Casey is guilty. If she didn't delibertaly toss Caylee into the trunk and let her die, or even let her drown and try to hide the fact- she knew, she is the Mommy, and she knew exactly what happened to Caylee. She knows now.


----------



## R.D. (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> George Anthony's own testimony on Thursday (or Friday) was that he heard the garage door open, and then Casey came through the garage door to the entryway and into the livingroom. She did not SNEAK BACK INTO THE HOUSE.
> 
> Pay attention. Also, leave your fucking political hatred of me out of this, would ya?



She thought he was not home, that he would be at work.  She was unaware he had an interview that day and would be home.    She claimed to be out of town, remember.  

Political hatred of you??  Drama much  you're dishonest so I treat you accordingly.  That you are  a liberal just makes sense in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## R.D. (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


In case you missed the point - _again_....SO WHAT?  They did yard work eee-gads!


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

In case clarification is ever needed, let me just go on record as saying -- I am not a Liberal . . . nor a Republican . . . not a Democrat . . . nor an Independent. I've always voted for the politician that I think is lying to me the least.

I am however survivor of crime. My only brother was murdered and his killer now sits in prison on a conviction of First Degree Murder.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > naomibee said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (May 30, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> In case clarification is ever needed, let me just go on record as saying -- I am not a Liberal . . . nor a Republican . . . not a Democrat . . . nor an Independent. I've always voted for the politician that I think is lying to me the least.
> 
> I am however survivor of crime. My only brother was murdered and his killer now sits in prison on a conviction of First Degree Murder.



I always thought it was hilarious that posters feel the need to announce this kind of thing.  You've been here like 5 minutes..


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I thought the dogs hit on at least 2 spots in the Anthony's backyard in the beginning. One time was near the little playhouse that was there. If they hit twice, that would have to mean she was moved at some point??
> Hell I dunno. But if the child drowned, why not simply pick up the phone and call 911??
> Jesus H, that would seem like what any normal parent would do, panic or not, maybe there was a chance the child could have still survived...and if not, how was Casey to know this??
> If she drowned, and Casey had of dialed 911, it would be a more simple manslaughter or accidental death case...now look, she is facing the DP.




When there has been a death at home like a drowning or natural causes like cancer or respiratory failure, the best thing to do is call for an ambulance.  Families of such people have at times been VERY traumatized by the police.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

In cases like this, and the little girl with cancer who was killed, I just don't get why they can't find a burial spot a bit father away than their own back yard, or just down the road.

The most creative one I've ever heard was when some bad ass killers dug down next to a grave in a cemetery, then tunneled under it and put the body beneath the casket that was already there.


----------



## Sarah G (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Especially in June in Florida.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the dogs hit on at least 2 spots in the Anthony's backyard in the beginning. One time was near the little playhouse that was there. If they hit twice, that would have to mean she was moved at some point??
> ...



NO shit, ya think??
Most people would call for help, whether it be police/ambulance/Hospice/doctor, so if this happened here, with Casey, why didn't she call for some help??
She wanted to save her ass I'm assuming. Notice I said assuming, I don't know anything for sure in this case, hell--who does!
And I'm not sure how to comprehand why you have this case mentioned with those who suffer with cancer or respiratory failure, I don't get that??????
I lost my Mother to cancer, and cancer has nothing to so with this Anthony case.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



They were just examples of times calling an ambulance would be appropriate.  If someone came into my house with a gun and killed someone, I would also call the police.

Condolences regarding your mother.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > In case clarification is ever needed, let me just go on record as saying -- I am not a Liberal . . . nor a Republican . . . not a Democrat . . . nor an Independent. I've always voted for the politician that I think is lying to me the least.
> ...



Has something I posted hit a nerve with you? I'm even more intrigued as to why would you feel the need to address it? Is it too slow of a day and there's not enough board drama for you?

I would answer your statement, but if you're really interested maybe you should read the first 21 pages of this thread. In that maybe you will find the answer you seem to be needing.

And in closing, my usual response to a poster like you would be step the fuck off, however since it's a holiday, I 'll simply say after you pull that stick out of your ass, try to have a nice day.


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Y'all need to calm down. This case is fascinating and sickening as well.
Maybe we all should chew some gum.

(wink wink)


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Shine her on. This thread is not about politics. Its about a child's murder and trying to figure out who did it. Some will try to make it all partisan. Ignore it. And them.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

Grace said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I am somewhat amazed that a case like this hits the national media.  In the not too distant past, you never heard about cases like this.  They were strictly fodder for the local Bridge clubs.  

Case in point:  Perry March of Nashville.  I am fairly certain that this grizzly case never went national.  If it did, people sure forget fast because I've never run into anyone other than people in Nashville and a few ex pats residing in Ajijic, the fancy pants place in Mexico to which he fled, who have heard of him.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

naomibee said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > naomibee said:
> ...


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

I'd throw the whole lot in the slammer just for being tards


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

TwoPhish?


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Well. Ok then, Twophish/daydreamer. Then Manson should be released too. Right?


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Grace said:


> TwoPhish?



Whoops. That's my other name on another forum.

Not sure if I can insert it but it's called Issues .

Ah, I just tried and I am getting an error message saying I need to post 15 times in order to include an URL. Oh well. But yeah, TwoPhish is my other handle.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Grace said:


> Well. Ok then, Twophish/daydreamer. Then Manson should be released too. Right?



If you're referring to Charles Manson....funny you should mention that. The man NEVER killed anyone. Never. 
I am not saying he's someone I'd want to live next door to but a lot of people don't realize he's in prison due to his (evil?) power.

But let's not segue to0 much off topic here. One basket case (casey) is enough to handle right now.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Well. Ok then, Twophish/daydreamer. Then Manson should be released too. Right?
> ...



You mentioning that, makes me glad I don't live near you, you'd probably invite him over for a BBQ if he were released.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > George Anthony's own testimony on Thursday (or Friday) was that he heard the garage door open, and then Casey came through the garage door to the entryway and into the livingroom. She did not SNEAK BACK INTO THE HOUSE.
> ...



My "drama" comes from your snarky little comment _"Use your head..."_ How about leaving out the self-righteous commentary, then there wouldn't be a need for "drama" from me at all. And of course accusing me of being dishonest is disengenuous at best since you would need to explain to others here what you mean. But that would derail the thread, so if you think I'm so dishonest, I invite you to start a brand new thread in the Flame Zone and copy what you feel is "dishonest" regarding any political discussions we've had.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



It's possibly quite innocent, but it's a red flag. One of many.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

So is that what the Flame Zone is for??
So people can get on that area and blast the hell out of one another??
Seriously..I ask because, I don't fucking know.
I've never ventured into it................


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Yes Dabs. It's the playpen where people go to beat each other up, verbally.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

I think the molestation spin is hogwash. Just my two cents. Fucked up family, yes. Molestation by dad and brother and she speaks up NOW but not before because she's such a timid, demur little thing? Um hm. And I'm snow white.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Grace said:


> Y'all need to calm down. This case is fascinating and sickening as well.
> Maybe we all should chew some gum.
> 
> (wink wink)


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

Grace said:


> I think the molestation spin is hogwash. Just my two cents. Fucked up family, yes. Molestation by dad and brother and she speaks up NOW but not before because she's such a timid, demur little thing? Um hm. And I'm snow white.



She didn't appear so timid, shy and demur in those party-at-the-nightclub photos, did she??


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> So is that what the Flame Zone is for??
> So people can get on that area and blast the hell out of one another??
> Seriously..I ask because, I don't fucking know.
> I've never ventured into it................



Yup. It can sometimes be fun, sometimes dumb, but it's also a place for people to vent against each other. Things can get moved there from other topic threads, and if the kiddies get really punchy, the thread lands in The Romper Room.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 30, 2011)

Grace said:


> I think the molestation spin is hogwash. Just my two cents. Fucked up family, yes. Molestation by dad and brother and she speaks up NOW but not before because she's such a timid, demur little thing? Um hm. And I'm snow white.



You don't think it's odd that she never left home, or even seemed to want to? Even though my own parents were stricter than today's standards, they were kind and generous people, but I still wanted to get out on my own to be with friends and stay out as late as I wanted and the only way to do that was to move out. I see that as normal behavior. Casey was never "normal."


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I think the molestation spin is hogwash. Just my two cents. Fucked up family, yes. Molestation by dad and brother and she speaks up NOW but not before because she's such a timid, demur little thing? Um hm. And I'm snow white.
> ...



I see it as Casey thinking she had it made. She didn't have to pay for rent, for food, for laundry to be done, it was all free. Casey had a child too don't forget. If she were on her own, she'd have to find a sitter to go out partying, she didn't have to do that living with her parents, they watched the baby girl. I don't think  Casey ever wanted to leave, because she was a free loader off her parents. Why go get your own place when you get everything for free??
I have a kid brother, half-brother, who was the same way. Fucker he was/is.
We share the same Mother, but we have different Dads.
He stayed at home after he graduated, he had a wife and kid and still stayed living with my parents! Hell he had it made, he had no rent to pay, somebody was always there to take care of his child, he used my poor Mother something awful. He was and still is a spoiled rotten piece of crap! And my guess is, Casey was a spoiled rotten thing too. And plus, Cindy and George probably loved the idea of little Caylee living with them.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

Grace said:


> I think the molestation spin is hogwash. Just my two cents. Fucked up family, yes. Molestation by dad and brother and she speaks up NOW but not before because she's such a timid, demur little thing? Um hm. And I'm snow white.



You mean "now" as in the 21st century or 'now' as in---a post-death/defense excuse?

Because, for your interest and consideration, she mentioned this to Jesse Grund in 2005 and once again to Anthony pre-June 16th.


But aside from that,  WHY would the FBI waste precious time and resources performing DNA tests to a suspect's brother and father???

What would remotely make them feel compelled to perform a paternity test (which Lee refuse to do oddly enough) on these family members so to rule them out????

Surely it can't be because this obvious blatant-lying-suspect Casey, said so.  

Were any of her uncles or neighbors or teachers or friends required to undergo a DNA paternity test? Nope! Just her own father and brother. Odd, eh?


----------



## DayDreamer (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae and Dabs,

Yes, I agree Casey had it made, from the outside looking in. On the surface anyway.
But at what cost? If her father was molesting her and perhaps Caylee, free rent has no value or appreciation. 

I also think Caylee kept this loveless marriage of George and Cindy's together. At least (once again) on the surface. 
This family is extremely superficial. Looks (whether personal or household) mattered a lot.

In one of George's few correspondences with Casey, he had the nerve to tell her she was putting on weight!!!!  

Really? 
His child is in jail on murder charges and he's focusing in on her weight? 

No wonder the girl has issues and is constantly fussin' and fidgeting with her hair/clothes .
I swear, it looks like she can't control herself. Almost like an outbreak of tourette masturbation. (yes, I just coined a new disease *smile)


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> MaggieMae and Dabs,
> 
> Yes, I agree Casey had it made, from the outside looking in. On the surface anyway.
> But at what cost? If her father was molesting her and perhaps Caylee, free rent has no value or appreciation.
> ...



Maybe he was trying to shift the conversation to one of a more softer measure perhaps??
Instead if sitting there constantly rehashing the shit about Casey's ass sitting in a jail cell, maybe he was trying to get her thoughts to move toward some positives?? He wasn't saying she was a fatass or anything, he simply commented she looked like she had put on weight-which can be a good thing, if someone looks too thin and frail, and you notice they have filled out some, you can tell them, might make them feel a lil better.
Altho I highly doubt in Casey's case she thought this, but I can see where and why George would say something like that, because I have said it to someone, when they were on the verge of chopping my head off and to get them to calm down and think more positively, I tried to get the subject changed.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I think the molestation spin is hogwash. Just my two cents. Fucked up family, yes. Molestation by dad and brother and she speaks up NOW but not before because she's such a timid, demur little thing? Um hm. And I'm snow white.
> ...



I have always thought it to be known to everyone, that the police and FBI are to eliminate the immediate family first, then go from there. And also, if the crazy bitch Casey would just tell somedamnbody who the real Father is, it sure would save a lot of police and FBI and tax payers a helluva lot of money, trying to figure it out, by not having to DNA everybody.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

Casey is a known liar. Cindy is a known liar. George is a known liar. Lee . . . mais, we'll just have to wait and see what happens when he's on the stand.

I read a few documents today. LE interviews very early on.
Here's something that really stood out to me.

Cindy Anthony's Supervisor Debbie Polisano LE Interview:

Polisano --- So, I'm always back there early in the morningand Cindy came i n that day. And she was saying . . .that someone . . . someone had broken into their yard. That George is gonna make a police report. Because the ladder was . . . she felt there was someone swimming in her pool. Because the ladder was up against the wall of the pool and she never did that. She always made sure she put it away.

Officer------And that's the same time she's telling you about the gas cans being taken?

Polisano----Yeah, to me I . . . I remember it as being the same day. Because she said . .  that's weird because someone else had broke into the shed and stole the gas cans.

________________________________________________________________

So, why didn't George mention to the police when he filed his report about the missing gas cans, that his yard had also been broken into (I'm assuming the "locked" gate"?) and about the ladder situation with the pool?

Hmmmm . . . what date did GA file that report on about his missing gas cans?


----------



## Texas Writer (May 30, 2011)

Also found this document interesting. 
The KRONK 911 calls.
I knew he was a meter reader in area of the Anthony home.
I never knew he said he had the Anthony home on his route. 

"Uhh . . .  I'm a meter reader with Orange County and I had the route today that included the Anthony's home."

On humble opinion forum dot net.


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Who is GA?

Here we go again.


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Oh. Never mind. George.


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I think the molestation spin is hogwash. Just my two cents. Fucked up family, yes. Molestation by dad and brother and she speaks up NOW but not before because she's such a timid, demur little thing? Um hm. And I'm snow white.
> ...



Nope. Nowadays, kids stay home forever if they can get a free ride. She gets a free ride. They spoiled her rotten. She could have left any time she wanted to by putting on her big girl panties and being an adult.
It's hogwash. She is a lazy bum. The only way I will believe her father and brother molested her is if they both admit it. Otherwise, she's still the same liar she's always been.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> [
> Promiscuity and sociopathy are two characteristics of those who have been sexually abused.



Link?


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Good morning.

Trial getting ready to start and the Judge has granted Lee Anthony's request to sit in the courtroom.

*Yawn*  I'm grabbing a cup of coffee and trying to wake up before Cindy takes the stand again.

Grace -- I'm sorry I keep using the different abbreviations. I research a lot of topics for my storylines - - it's just a habit. I'll try to be more careful here and limit the use of them.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> That's fine you don't believe it. It's still a free country (unless Patriot Act part IV was introduced while I was showering earlier but.....) here's what a lot of you are doing:
> 
> You are judging a person based on her behavior. Period. You see all these photos, and videos, and hear the tapes etc over and over again but very few are questioning WHY she acts this way.
> 
> ...



Blah blah blah....here's a thought.   How about you all who want to pretend facts don't matter start your own thread where you can all pat yourselves on the backs for being uninformed like rock stars and stupid as drywall.  

The rest of us can discuss the sworn testimony in the actual trial like adults.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Question- has anyone heard whether Ms. Casey will take the stand herself??
Does anyone think she will?....or even should??
Just curious.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> My "drama" comes from your snarky little comment _"Use your head..."_ How about leaving out the self-righteous commentary, then there wouldn't be a need for "drama" from me at all. And of course accusing me of being dishonest is disengenuous at best since you would need to explain to others here what you mean. But that would derail the thread, so if you think I'm so dishonest, I invite you to start a brand new thread in the Flame Zone and copy what you feel is "dishonest" regarding any political discussions we've had.


Can you just drop the drama all together from here on in?

She told them, Cindy, she was in Tampa. 

 I just read through the transcripts and didn't see that his car was in the drive...her's was.  You got a link?


> JA: what led up to you seeing casey?
> 
> I had come back from back and was easing into my thought process about the interview.
> 
> ...


Baez never questioned George if he went to  or put anything in the care.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

I've been reading Lee Anthony's Interview with Law Enforvement and here's a few things that he said in it.

George Anthony told him -- before Casey showed up with the missing gas cans -- that he (George) was pretty sure that Casey was the one whio took them.

Lee Anthony also says that Tony Lazzaro told him he waited in his jeep while Casey went and got the gas cans. That there was enough time for a couple of songs to play on his radio.

And he had this to say about June 5th 2008 -- Cindy Anthony's birthday:

"Oh, it was my mom's birthday. So you know, naturally go over there to wish her
a happy birthday (laughs). And I didn't spend a whole lot of time with her. I had
some prior obligations that, you know, that I was going to also. But just trying to
stop over."

BUT her supivisor Debbue Polisano had this to say about it:

"That nobody remembered her birthday. And that she was really upset and un, she was upset at George because he . . . I guess he remembered but all he did was stick a present on the counter and just go to work . . .didn't say anything. And uh, Casey hadn't called or shown up. And LEE had called in the evening and she was happy 'cause she though he remembered and then she realized he didb't even remember, he was just calling her to see if she sould cut his hair. So, she was mad".

Also, after Casey's things were retrieved from Tony Lazzaro's, a policewoman gave them permission to dump everything out of one of the bags onto the living room floor. The policewoman then for some reason goes outside of the house leaving the family alone with potential evidence . . . and Lee's says ---

"And when my mother
at that point had opened up my sister's wallet, she had actually aiready opened
up my sister's wallet because she was looking through the contents of this large
wallet, saw unfolded, it had to be a minimum of a hundred and forty, maybe as
much as two hundred dollars just from seeing the number of bills, straight twenty
dollars biifs that were taken out. And the reason why I know the officer wasn't in
there is because my morn grabbed the money and goes, and, and put it in her
pocket. And no one else was in there."

So -- it appears Lee has a different version of the way things happened . . . with more than one person.

all of this is on humble opinion forum dot net


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

I just tuned in (I over slept) 

But I just heard her say:
"Ever since that day she (Cindy) hasn't put anyone in the trunk?"  Was that another Freudian slip?

I'm sorry folks, but what this woman does, instead of lying, she side steps. And when there's no more room to step, her words/thoughts get so jumbled up that it's painful to watch her squirm.

Just because she denies (opposed to lying) and comes off naive, this doesn't give her a free ticket for sympathy. For all we know she may be acting or at least, partly.
I do have empathy for her but it stops right there. Take Saturday for instances. Cindy is on the stand and the State shows a photo of Caylee's bedroom and she bursts out crying????
Are you kidding me??
The woman LIVES in the house where she passes that room every day!!!! So it's not like it came as a shock to her to see that picture. Caylee's room has not changed (according to Cindy) Even the bed remains the same as it did in 2008.

So if those tears were fake (and I do believe they were) it shows she's capable of turning on and turning off different emotions at a given time to suit the situation.

I'd like to line them all up and deliver them one long and hard bitch slap! I tell ya, one is worse than the other in this mental family!


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Question- has anyone heard whether Ms. Casey will take the stand herself??
> Does anyone think she will?....or even should??
> Just curious.



Dabs ~~

I haven't heard it said that Casey is -- but unless one of the other key players ie Cindy or George Anthony -- has a huge meltdown full of revaltions OR gets gets impeached on the stand -- I just don't see a way around it, I think she has to testify.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> I just tuned in (I over slept)
> 
> But I just heard her day:
> "Ever since that day she (Cindy) hasn't put anyone in the trunk?"  Was that another Freudian slip?
> ...



Maybe she keeps the door closed to little Caylee's room, at her home, so she doesn't have to look inside of it every day.
When shown the photos, she had no choice but to look at the 'inside' of Caylee's room...there is that possibility.
And I know what's it like to keep a room totally untouched and left exactly the same for a special someone, even after that someone is no longer here.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

I see mud on (I assume, Casey's) high heels in the back seat of her car. I wonder if anyone compared the soil sample to the 'wooded area'?

One more thing, Cindy first said she put Drier Sheets throughout the car to help rid the stink, then she changed it to one sheet.
And her excuse over and over again (when she get's tripped up) is, 'her granddaughter was missing. She was busy looking for her' etc.

That ain't flying anymore.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Ha! I just want to apologize for all my spelling mistakes in my first post.

Hey! I hadn't even had my first cup of coffee yet!


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> I see mud on (I assume, Casey's) high heels in the back seat of her car. I wonder if anyone compared the soil sample to the 'wooded area'?
> 
> One more thing, Cindy first said she put Drier Sheets throughout the car to help rid the stink, then she changed it to one sheet.
> And her excuse over and over again (when she get's tripped up) is, 'her granddaughter was missing. She was busy looking for her' etc.
> ...



Baez said in his opening statement that EVERY pair of shoes Casey Anthony owned were taken and tested and not one pair had any forensic evidence tying her to that area.

I'm pretty sure the forensic experts will testify to this also.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> I see mud on (I assume, Casey's) high heels in the back seat of her car. I wonder if anyone compared the soil sample to the 'wooded area'?
> 
> One more thing, Cindy first said she put Drier Sheets throughout the car to help rid the stink, then she changed it to one sheet.
> And her excuse over and over again (when she get's tripped up) is, 'her granddaughter was missing. She was busy looking for her' etc.
> ...



You are the only one accusing Cindy.  What exactly do you want to accuse her of?


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

I don't know if I can watch anymore of this BULLSHIT.

This woman is NOT tearing at all. Look at her. Look for any moisture on her face YET she keeps dabbing her eyes and wiping her nose.
I am convinced this is an act!!!!!!!!!

This is not saying Casey isn't a liar but my gawd, her mother is one piece of work.
She has had 3 years to prepare for this. She is NOT shy. She's been on friggin Larry King show for gawd sake. Now, all of a sudden, this is painfully tearful for her???

I think the problem might be is she doesn't know what/which side to cooperate with. Does she want to be dishonest and help the State? Or.....be HONEST in which she'd admit to molestation charges, with the Defense.

Too bad. Because she George and Lee helped create this mess!!!!! Everyone deserves exactly what they're getting right now.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Ha! I just want to apologize for all my spelling mistakes in my first post.
> 
> Hey! I hadn't even had my first cup of coffee yet!



No worries, did you see the post before yours??
They spelled dryer sheets-- drier sheets. And what's worse,  there was a pharse-- That aint flying anymore. 

But everyone must forgive me, I am picky on spelling, I work in a school and spelling and proper English were my specialty, it bugs the shit out of me when people can't spell correctly


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I just want to apologize for all my spelling mistakes in my first post.
> ...



Uhhh . . . Dabs ~~

How do you think me, myself, mispelling words make me feel? I'm a *Writer* for God's sake!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 31, 2011)

not sure


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Well, I seemed to have spelled the word 'phrase' wrong in my post, so we can't all be perfect. Hell, it's early still, we'll get better as the day goes by


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah....here's a thought.   How about you all who want to pretend facts don't matter start your own thread where you can all pat yourselves on the backs for being uninformed like rock stars and stupid as drywall.
> ...


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > I see mud on (I assume, Casey's) high heels in the back seat of her car. I wonder if anyone compared the soil sample to the 'wooded area'?
> ...



Obstruction, tampering with evidence and perjury for starters.

PS I wrote 'it ain't flying' as a slang (for whoever pointed that out) 
And; drier sheet----dryer sheet? 
Tomato, tomatoe. 
Get over it.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...



No.
Tomato is not spelled tomatoe with an E unless you are adding an S.
And dryer is spelled with a Y, not an I, that Y expects to be used properly, so instead of you telling me to get over it, why don't you get with it, and spell so we can read??
Comprendre??


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe she keeps the door closed to little Caylee's room, at her home, so she doesn't have to look inside of it every day.
> ...


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Wow! Talk about being arrogant, ignorant and bias!!!



Arrogant is wishing the fabrications falling from your head is reality.  


DayDreamer said:


> So if someone doesn't agree with your point of view, they're uninformed? Would you care to show me one thing I allege are facts yet, aren't?
> 
> (didn't think so....)


 Lee creatred this mess, for starters.  Really, too many to bother with.


DayDreamer said:


> Most everything I write are from depositions and this trial. I then DO add MY speculation (as to what might've happened in between) just like you folks are adding the 'chloroform-killed-Caylee-so-Casey-could-party' speculation amongst many other allegations.



   Opinions and foolishness is what you're posting.   Opening statements are neither evidence or depositions.  That you are trying to convince yourself Cindy is dishonest is a  twisted personal problem, again derived so far from an opening statement which again is not fact or evidence.

ETA:  Please please PLEASE figure out how to use the quote button....makes you look kinda dumb


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Obstruction, tampering with evidence and perjury for starters.
> 
> PS I wrote 'it ain't flying' as a slang (for whoever pointed that out)
> And; drier sheet----dryer sheet?
> ...



Links, proof, evidence please.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I've been reading Lee Anthony's Interview with Law Enforvement and here's a few things that he said in it.
> 
> George Anthony told him -- before Casey showed up with the missing gas cans -- that he (George) was pretty sure that Casey was the one whio took them.
> 
> ...



This ^


Was LE giving this family a break due to the emotional state (and national coverage) they were in and not questioning these contradictions????

I mean, it doesn't take an editor to hand pick all the mistakes and inconsistencies this family has spewed out throughout 2008!

Is Baez keeping score/notes? I hope he can recount, recall and redirect these (for lack of a less-harsher word) lies/cover-ups this family said and hold someone other than Casey, accountable.


Hang 'em all!!!


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Maybe Cindy's tears are regret over referring to her dead granddaughter as a mistake.

"My mother has referred,
said to my sister that uhm, even though Caylee's been the best thing and the
best mistake that she was indeed a mistake. That she was Casey's mistake."

from Lee Anthony's first Interview with Law Enforcement.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Talk about being arrogant, ignorant and bias!!!
> ...




Well it looks like you told me what-for!!!! 

Hey, instead personalizing this and directing your anger towards me, why don't you add something informative to this forum?

This is about Casey and Caylee and the Anthony family.

It's fine you disagree with me but there's no need to hurl insults at people (me) who don't agree with you. And if you continue this ambush your credibility will go down the drain because nobody wants to consider the opinion of a foolish immature person !


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Once again, this is a typical Cindy reply.


The 911 dispatcher ASKS her (after she said her daughter took her car)

"Where did this occur?"

Cindy:
"My car and money"


When she CAN'T answer a question, she reroutes it. Deflects it. Misdirects it.

It didn't 'occur' anywhere because Casey had legal possession of the car so it WASN'T stolen!!!!


I understand WHY she did what she did (she was frustrated that Casey wasn't taking her to Caylee) but don't lose sight of the manipulations and loops this family puts other people through and......with such ease!


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Once again, this is a typical Cindy reply.
> 
> 
> The 911 dispatcher ASKS her (after she said her daughter took her car)
> ...



How did Casey have legal possession of the car??
It wasn't in her name, so if that's true, then whomever's name was on the title of the car, could say she had stolen it.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I've been reading Lee Anthony's Interview with Law Enforcement and here's a few things that he said in it.
> 
> George Anthony told him -- before Casey showed up with the missing gas cans -- that he (George) was pretty sure that Casey was the one whio took them.
> 
> Lee Anthony also says that Tony Lazzaro told him he waited in his jeep while Casey went and got the gas cans. That there was enough time for a couple of songs to play on his radio.



"I've been able to piece this together..." after the fact assumptions and hear say.  Not lies, but not first hand knowledge either.

(click the link to hear the interview)  Again, until introduced it's not evidence.



Texas Writer said:


> And he had this to say about June 5th 2008 -- Cindy Anthony's birthday:
> 
> "Oh, it was my mom's birthday. So you know, naturally go over there to wish her
> a happy birthday (laughs). And I didn't spend a whole lot of time with her. I had
> ...


  Again I don't see the relevance


Texas Writer said:


> Also, after Casey's things were retrieved from Tony Lazzaro's, a policewoman gave them permission to dump everything out of one of the bags onto the living room floor. The policewoman then for some reason goes outside of the house leaving the family alone with potential evidence . . . and Lee's says ---
> 
> "And when my mother
> at that point had opened up my sister's wallet, she had actually aiready opened
> ...


 So Cindy is a thief


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Prosecution:
"Do you know how much time between your first 911 call and the next one?"


Cindy:
"It felt like forever"

She has had three goddamn years to memorize her actions. I even know it was like an hour.
Once again, this is an act for sympathy !!!!!!!!

Why doesn't she JUST ANSWER THE QUESTIONS without the personal narration and diatribe?


She has made a sad sad sad situation worse by her (and her husbands) antics!!!!


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Once again, this is a typical Cindy reply.
> 
> 
> The 911 dispatcher ASKS her (after she said her daughter took her car)
> ...



And what is it with you and Cindy Anthony??
It's Casey on trial, not Cindy.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, this is a typical Cindy reply.
> ...



Cindy just admitted on the stand Casey had permission.

It wasn't stolen. 
You know it
I know it
Cindy knew it

It was a desperate attempt to get attention to a serious situation.
I am not denying this.
I am just pointing out the ease in which they all either lie or exaggerate the truth.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Okay, we know Casey had the car from at least June 16th 2008 because George swears was the last time he saw Caylee. He watched Casey and Caylee get into it. On June 24th 2008 he swears that there was an altercation between Casey and him about the missing gas cans and her retrieving them from the trunk and shoving them at him and he says she got into the car and backed out taking off down the road.
However, when Cindy reports the car "stolen" on a 911 call, she gives the date of theft as June 30 2008.

The very same day it was impounded and the fees began.

Why the fuck wasn't it reported "stolen" long before that?


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer  said:
> ...



 LOL, sweetie, you and a few other caysee apologists have personalized this not me. I respond to fools is my mistake

You don't have to agree with me - you have to show signs of intelligence and honesty.    Try again and stick with facts and I will gladly respond in kind.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

I find this rather ironic. The people who feel Casey killed Caylee (which I am not positive of myself) are the ones who should be pissed off at Cindy, George and Lee. 
But for THEIR actions throughout the summer of 2008, we'll never know.

If this were a simple (yet semi-complex) killing of a mother to her child, it shouldn't be this difficult to figure out.
But because this entire clan's actions of either; lying, tampering with evidence or not forthcoming they and ONLY they have made this case IMPOSSIBLE to solve.

So instead of me (who doesn't think Casey is 100% guilty) being this upset with Cindy, you are the ones who should be!!!! 

She (and the Anthony's) have clouded this case so much that nobody can see the truth anymore.

Again, it's ironic.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Okay, we know Casey had the car from at least June 16th 2008 because George swears was the last time he saw Caylee. He watched Casey and Caylee get into it. On June 24th 2008 he swears that there was an altercation between Casey and him about the missing gas cans and her retrieving them from the trunk and shoving them at him and he says she got into the car and backed out taking off down the road.
> However, when Cindy reports the car "stolen" on a 911 call, she gives the date of theft as June 30 2008.
> 
> The very same day it was impounded and the fees began.
> ...





(Buzzing in)

"What is: because it wasn't really stolen?"



(Alex)
"That is correct Daydreamer and it's still your turn........"


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Okay, we know Casey had the car from at least June 16th 2008 because George swears was the last time he saw Caylee. He watched Casey and Caylee get into it. On June 24th 2008 he swears that there was an altercation between Casey and him about the missing gas cans and her retrieving them from the trunk and shoving them at him and he says she got into the car and backed out taking off down the road.
> However, when Cindy reports the car "stolen" on a 911 call, she gives the date of theft as June 30 2008.
> 
> The very same day it was impounded and the fees began.
> ...



  Because they understood it was in her daughters possession and Caylee was with her.   It makes sense to me


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

No, It is first hand knowledge.

Lee Anthony: Exactly. Uhm, so Casey you know, they re...emerged with her, with the, with the
gas cans. But uh, when *I heard about the gas can story from uhm, my father*was that he said that someone had, because we have these little padlocks on our
sheds in the back. Uhm, typically we don't even keep them locked. Uhm,
someone had broken into the shed, taken the gas cans out, and uhm, he was
pretty sure that it was Casey. And then it was able, we were able later to find out
that it absolutely was. Tony said that Casey did indeed get the gas cans. He
didn't know that she had stole them (laughs)."

From George's mouth to Lee's ears.

About Tony Lazarro's part in the gas can theft:

Lee Anthony:  Uh, and this has been, I've just been abie to piece this togetherfrom *hearing
from my father and mother and through, and from Tony uhm, Lazaro. *Was about
a week prior to the time when the Sunfire ran out of gas at the AmScot, about a
week prior to that uhm, my sister had ran out of gas close to the home. Called
Tony to come get her. Tony brought my sister per her request to my, to my
parents' house. He stayed, my sister asked him to stay in his vehicle whiie she
go inside to get uh, gas cans. Uhm, so *he explained *it as her being inside for at least you know, what would probably be ten or fifteen minutes. Enough for a few
songs to play on the radio."

From George, Cindy and Tony Lazzaro's mouth to Lee's ears.

The revelence of the two statements from Lee Anthony and Debbie Polisano statements regarding Cindy Anthony's birthday June 5th 2008 is that Lee alludes that he went to the ANthony house where Debbie retells a conversation with Cindy how Lee *called* and din't even remember it was her birthday. Whether he actually showed up there, we'll have to wait and see.

And yes, Cindy Anthony appears to be a thief AND if Lee is to be believed, she also tampered with evidence when she removed that money --- on the sly.

I'm just trying to find the truth here, dude. We've all heard most of Casey's lies played out through the media, over and over. Let's look at some of the other key players. No need to be so damn grumpy when *facts* (and yes, it is a fact that lee Anthony indeed gave an interview and made these statements) are posted on this board. Oh yeah, and I'm pretty fucking sure this interview of Lee Anthony's will become e-v-i-d-e-n-c-e.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> I find this rather ironic. The people who feel Casey killed Caylee (which I am not positive of myself) are the ones who should be pissed off at Cindy, George and Lee.
> But for THEIR actions throughout the summer of 2008, we'll never know.
> 
> If this were a simple (yet semi-complex) killing of a mother to her child, it shouldn't be this difficult to figure out.
> ...



Again, can you provide any links or proof to your accusations?


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we know Casey had the car from at least June 16th 2008 because George swears was the last time he saw Caylee. He watched Casey and Caylee get into it. On June 24th 2008 he swears that there was an altercation between Casey and him about the missing gas cans and her retrieving them from the trunk and shoving them at him and he says she got into the car and backed out taking off down the road.
> ...



Oh come on, RD.  If that's the case then Cindy Anthony should have reported that the Tow Company stole it. Afterall, they at that date, June 30th 2008, had possesion of it. 

Instead it was "My daughter who has been missing for a month, driving said car, didn't actually steal said car until 15 days after we knew she had possession of it."

Ha! Ha! Whatever . . .


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Again, can you provide any links or proof to your accusations?






Are we watching the SAME trial???

What is your point???

Even those who believe Casey is guilty as hell say that the Anthony's totally fucked this up due to their involvement.

It's not an epiphany nor a Defense strategy to go after this family and show how knee-deep they are involved in this case/cover-up.

Even if I THOUGHT Casey was 100% guilty that doesn't negate how the Anthony's deceived LE. 

Casey being guilty has nothing to do with acknowledging the involvement this family plays into the matter.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

I'm wondering if Baez's cross will bring out the same amount of emotion and tears from Cindy Anthony?


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> No, It is first hand knowledge.
> 
> Lee Anthony: Exactly. Uhm, so Casey you know, they re...emerged with her, with the, with the
> gas cans. But uh, when *I heard about the gas can story from uhm, my father*was that he said that someone had, because we have these little padlocks on our
> ...



He wasn't  there, he heard and pieced together stories.  His own words.  Again I just  don't think he lied or this is relevant.  TL's  sworn testimony on the stand disputes his recollection.  It's he said he said.


> The revelence of the two statements from Lee Anthony and Debbie Polisano statements regarding Cindy Anthony's birthday June 5th 2008 is that Lee alludes that he went to the ANthony house where Debbie retells a conversation with Cindy how Lee *called* and din't even remember it was her birthday. Whether he actually showed up there, we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> And yes, Cindy Anthony appears to be a thief AND if Lee is to be believed, she also tampered with evidence when she removed that money --- on the sly.


  I can't find those transcripts.  So I don't know



> *
> I'm just trying to find the truth here, dude*. We've all heard most of Casey's lies played out through the media, over and over. Let's look at some of the other key players*. No need to be so damn grumpy when* *facts* (and yes, it is a fact that lee Anthony indeed gave an interview and made these statements) are posted on this board. Oh yeah, and I'm *pretty fucking sure* this interview of Lee Anthony's will become* e-v-i-d-e-n-c-e*.



  okay


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Don't bother justifying your valid point. You and I know what's going on here. 

It's not a 'them' or 'Casey' argument.
No one is denying the Anthony's did some big time major covering up! Their own attorney even quit them. Lawyer's don't usually fire their clients. Think about it. (not you Texas. I am saying this in general)

And once again, I am not putting the entire onus on the Anthony's. I am sharing the responsibility between this totally dysfunctional family.

Casey might've killed Caylee. Maybe. I don't know. 
But that doesn't mean the Anthony's weren't involved in at minimum, a cover-up.


You don't have to feel Casey is a killer and in exchange, feel beholden to the Anthony's. It's not that black or white.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I'm wondering if Baez's cross will bring out the same amount of emotion and tears from Cindy Anthony?



LOL. If she has a good attorney she would be instructed to maintain the same decorum throughout the case. 

But The Anthony's dance to their own drummer at all times so......who knows. 
It'll be interesting.


I am a very passionate, considerate and empathic person by nature but I just don't feel an iota of sympathy toward this woman. 
Don't know if I am just callus to the lies and deception or just tired of seeing through her (and the clan).


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


Tow companies don't steal cars, they tow them.  

You asked I answered.  She is not on trail and she has admitted she was using the police to try to scare caysee into talking to her.  I am not defending it, I think she got way more than she bargained for trying to finally see Caylee.   

I don't see where that falls under obstruction or hindering this investigation


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Taken from Jesse Grund's Interview with Law Enforcement:

EE And June 24th, a pretty significant day in your life.
JG Correct.
EE Uhm, we, and we know why. We don't have to pick that scab.
JG Okay.
EE But that's why you remember that this conversation occurred that day because
you guys talked about that?
JG Correct.
EE Okay. She call you or you call her?
JG I called her.
EE And you didn't know where she was?
JG No, no idea where she was.
EE Okay, but you definitely...
JG Heard Caylee in the background. Whenever, whenever Casey got on the phone
Caylee is immediately wanted attention. Uhm, huh, she wanted the attention on
her whenever her mother was on the phone. And wanted to talk on the phone.
Uhm, but I, I, I remember Casey specifically telling Caylee in the background
uhm, "Stop doing that. No."* And then I heard Caylee, you know, gibberish in the
background.* And then she told Caylee to get off the table. Told her to sit down.
I remember hearing that specifically.
EE Did she yell out her name or just or an order?
JG "Caylee no! Stop! No." That was exactly how it sounded.
EE Okay.
JG Uhm, "Get off the table Caylee. Sit down. Mom's on the phone." So, so that, that's, that's exactly how...
EE: And that's the 24th of June?
JG: Correct.

Jesse says he heard Caylee in the background on the June 24th, 2008. Isn't this the same date George Anthony says the arguement/confrontation happened between Casey and he over the gas cans?  Hmm . . . 

taken from Case Documents Released |


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

> Tow companies don't steal cars, they tow them.
> 
> You asked I answered.  She is not on trail and she has admitted she was using the police to try to scare caysee into talking to her.  I am not defending it, I think she got way more than she bargained for trying to finally see Caylee.
> 
> I don't see where that falls under obstruction or hindering this investigation








By Cindy's own testimony she hadn't seen Casey and Caylee (and suffice it to say; the car) since June 16th.

Why not report it stolen on June 17th? Or June 29th? Or July 2nd? Or July 13th? (oh, you get my point)

Why? Because Casey had permissible access to the car since she started driving. But hey?.....if Cindy wants full ownership of the car, why not charge HER with killing Caylee seeing 'decomposition' was found in the trunk of HER car?

See? Truth only matter's to the Anthony's when it's beneficial and there's something to gain!
This family tosses the truth back and forth like it were a game of Hot Potato (oops, did I spell 'potato' correctly for the Spelling Nazi patrol?)


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Taken from Jesse Grund's Interview with Law Enforcement:
> 
> EE And June 24th, a pretty significant day in your life.
> JG Correct.
> ...


Doesn't matter, the defense claims she dies on the 16th.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Taken from Jesse Grund's Interview with Law Enforcement:
> 
> 
> JG Heard Caylee in the background. Whenever, whenever Casey got on the phone
> ...





I caught that too. But I just chalked it off to perhaps Casey had some other child play 'Caylee' in the background so to keep the charade going.

But I wonder if Baez will make something of it though. I doubt it. He can't change the death time-line now.

It's also interesting Casey originally stated she last saw Caylee on June 6th.

If it weren't for the Nursing Home video (and Cindy's original call to 911) this never would've made the headlines. And probably would've been just another Cold Cased for yet another missing child here in Florida----the land of paradise!

And our states motto? "Come on vacation. Leave on probation". They didn't coin that phrase for nothin'!


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> > Tow companies don't steal cars, they tow them.
> >
> > You asked I answered.  She is not on trail and she has admitted she was using the police to try to scare caysee into talking to her.  I am not defending it, I think she got way more than she bargained for trying to finally see Caylee.
> >
> ...


 

 Take it up with Maggs and tex they like to play with  distortions too

There was nothing to be gained here by the Anthony's when in fact the baby is dead, and was reported missing at this turn of events


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > No, It is first hand knowledge.
> ...



Merde! What are you NOT getting????

"*I heard *about the gas can story *from uhm, my father*."

Lee HEARD this straight from George's mouth. Period. Sorry.

Cindy thinks George is calling the police to report the break in of the yard and the pool ladder scenario, along with the shed break in.. He doesn't even mention them in his police report. WHY? George tells Lee he thinks Casey is responsible for the break in but never mentions THAT to the police. WHY?

That blows his whole testimony as to why he called the police to file a report. "A lot of break ins in the neighborhood." My ass.

I'm not saying Lee Anthony is lying. I'm saying his statements are for sure bringing up questions of other family members statements and now testimonies.

And for that matter -- so is Jesse Grund's statement.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if Baez's cross will bring out the same amount of emotion and tears from Cindy Anthony?
> ...



That's how I feel about Casey but not as mildly stated.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

"Take it up with Maggs and tex they like to play with distortions too."

RD -- You're an ass.

No, distortion here. I'm posting link after link after link of sworn statements.
The only thing I can see since I've been here that you've provided this board with is snarky comments, name calling and rudeness  -- because others dare to offer up evidence, yes e-v-i-d-e-n-c-e, such as SWORN law enforcement statements of different key players, in hopes of trying to find at the very least a shred of truth coming out of someones mouth.
I would hate to have you sit on a jury. You obviously have you're mind already made up.
You're a disgrace to potential Jury Pools.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Had to go back a few pages.

Daydreamer, you need to take a break from this trial. You're beginning to foam at the mouth  when it comes to Cindy and seem mighty irked that some don't see it as you do (the case and the players in this case).


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Merde! What are you NOT getting????
> 
> "*I heard *about the gas can story *from uhm, my father*."
> 
> ...



I disagree.

Okay




Texas Writer said:


> "Take it up with Maggs and tex they like to play with distortions too."
> 
> RD -- You're an ass.
> 
> ...


    ouch!


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Spoke too soon. Seems tempers are short and it isn't just Daydreamer.

Sheesh. Y'all gotta forget what you saw and heard BEFORE this trial and go with the EVIDENCE. Then discuss it, not bite each other. We have months to go, so I suggest taking a day off now and then so you can debate each other instead of ripping each others heads off.

I can imagine what that jury room is going to be like. Glad I ain't in it.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Spoke too soon. Seems tempers are short and it isn't just Daydreamer.
> 
> Sheesh. Y'all gotta forget what you saw and heard BEFORE this trial and go with the EVIDENCE. Then discuss it, not bite each other. We have months to go, so I suggest taking a day off now and then so you can debate each other instead of ripping each others heads off.
> 
> I can imagine what that jury room is going to be like. Glad I ain't in it.



They (the jury) doesn't have all the back story to pull from either.  I am sure cooler heads will prevail.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Spoke too soon. Seems tempers are short and it isn't just Daydreamer.
> ...



I just want the *truth *to prevail. Whatever that may be.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

I am listening to the commentators on CNN. 
"Cindy is an eloquent witness"???????
and
"...and George with his Bible on his lap".......

"People just have to feel their pain".......


There is nothing eloquent about Cindy at all. I don't mean to down-shoot her but, she's a simple unsophisticated woman. Period. 

And...... a man with a Bible on his lap, so to impress the jury..... ought to know that not only thy: shall not commit adultery but.......thy shall not steal (evidence) either!

Bible schbible. 
They are the antithesis of a Bible studying-God fearing family!!!
They may be part of a flock but it ain't the holy kind. They are a flock of fucked up people. 

I ain't buying the affect they're trying to pull off. But......the mainstream media is eating it up.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone know whether the Anthony's were granted immunity in exchange for their 'honest' testimony?
By the looks of things, I'd say no.

Is there a statute of limitations on perjury/obstruction?


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Had to go back a few pages.
> 
> Daydreamer, you need to take a break from this trial. You're beginning to foam at the mouth  when it comes to Cindy and seem mighty irked that some don't see it as you do (the case and the players in this case).





Nah, I am equally as pissed off at George too 

My less-than-nice posts are in response to an instigator on this thread who doesn't want to focus on the case rather, hurl insults at the posters. Provocateur galore!! 

And, are you kidding me? Break from the trial NOW? I waited almost 3 years for this. 

I just want the truth. And if Casey did actually kill Caylee then, her family fucked up justice. Not me for not 100% believing things.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

"They may be part of a flock but it ain't the holy kind. They are a flock of fucked up people."

^^^ A big Amen to that statement.

I can't recall in the past three years ever seeing Cindy Anthony this emotional. I think she's on drugs to calm her and they are having a reverse effect. Then again. I'm gonna reserve judgement on this display of emotion until after she and Baez face off. One thing for sure, she's a different person here on the stand then she was during her deposition.

Where's the gum smackin', water drinkin', surly Cindy we all know exists? Have the pod people taken over? Or has Zanny? HA!


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> I am listening to the commentators on CNN.
> "Cindy is an eloquent witness"???????
> and
> "...and George with his Bible on his lap".......
> ...



So you're saying, people should not believe George and Cindy Anthony feel pain??
They are not allowed that, is that what you're saying?? Cause it sure seems like you think you have it all figured out, and by God, come hell or high water, you're bound and determined to make George and Cindy pay for something--what!?, I don't know.
I bet they do hurt, I bet they do feel a lot of pain.
But you do have issues with this case...holy legal shit, I bet your ass is glued in front of your TV and with chips on one side of you and a porta potty on the other so you don't have to get up and risk missing anything.
You definitely need a break, do you realize you are yelling at us, here on the board??


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Nah, I am equally as pissed off at George too
> 
> My less-than-nice posts are in response to an instigator on this thread who doesn't want to focus on the case rather, hurl insults at the posters. Provocateur galore!!
> 
> ...



Daydreamer...fitting name btw

Your first post here:





> *No doubt, Caylee drown and George knew about it!!*
> This entire family are either liars or deniers. Take your pick.
> 
> And now that trial began, I am on board with the whole defenses theory. The ONLY thing I can't figure out is why hold back for 3 years?



An opening statement is not evidence and nothing said has been proven yet.  Clearly you have no idea how the judicial system works.   

Understanding your slant on the case  it's clear where your unhinged posts stem from.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2011)

In the midst of the current "belly" line of questioning, I find this blog apropo.  

Casey Anthony: Is Jose Baez pulling a Columbo? &#8211; The TV Guy &#8211; Orlando Sentinel


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> In the midst of the current "belly" line of questioning, I find this blog apropo.
> 
> Casey Anthony: Is Jose Baez pulling a Columbo?  The TV Guy  Orlando Sentinel





From the link  _Sheaffer also predicted that Baez will adopt a different approach in questioning Cindy Anthony. He doesnt have to attack her, and as a matter of fact, if he does, hes going to pay a big price for that with this jury, Sheaffer said.

What do you think?_

I think so far he is right.  Baez is being very mild mannered so far, much less aggressive than last week


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> So you're saying, people should not believe George and Cindy Anthony feel pain??
> They are not allowed that, is that what you're saying?? Cause it sure seems like you think you have it all figured out, and by God, come hell or high water, you're bound and determined to make George and Cindy pay for something--what!?, I don't know.
> I bet they do hurt, I bet they do feel a lot of pain.
> But you do have issues with this case...holy legal shit, I bet your ass is glued in front of your TV and with chips on one side of you and a porta potty on the other so you don't have to get up and risk missing anything.
> You definitely need a break, do you realize you are yelling at us, here on the board??



What I am saying is, it's extremely difficult for me to feel the SAME sympathy towards an innocent person as I would a liar.

As far as I (and probably 3/4 of the nation) are concerned, Lee, George and Cindy have a degree of culpability in this and have lied half as much as Casey has.

How can I put that aside? How can I possibly have sorrow for a family  NOW....who has in part, brought this on themselves?
They are NOT innocent here.

It's not like this family came home one day and learned their granddaughter/niece died and started grieving. There is MUCH suspicion on who did what and where...while Casey was in jail!! 
They all had a hand in the COVER-UP.

So for me to feel sorry for them is a silent way of condoning theur behavior.

Oddly enough, I feel the MOST sympathy for Casey at the moment.

Forget about following the duct tape for now. Follow the ancestral line of Casey! She got this way....SOMEHOW and it's quite evident, her parental figures have a LOT to do with her dysfunction.


Either I am totally wrong about my assessment or I can read people better than the average person can. It's one or the other


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Hey R.D.


Isn't it time for your nappy poo yet?

No one is calling you names or provoking you in the slightest. Why are you showing such disrespect towards posters who have a difference of opinion?

Do you think you're cute or funny or entertaining?
You're a provocateur and from now on, I will scroll past your replies. You have proven not-worthy of adult bantering or rebuttals. Have a nice life and I hope you locate your pacifier soon!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > In the midst of the current "belly" line of questioning, I find this blog apropo.
> ...



I would say that Baez is treading softly compared to last week, yes.  He also seems better prepared - confounding nonetheless - but I believe he is in control of his line of questioning.  Last week it seemed as if questions randomly spewed aloud.

ETA: Agreed that if Baez doesn't handle CA well, the jury will despise him.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Now THIS is painful to watch. Cindy STILL talks of people (who are now known to be, made-up) in the present tense.

She is dangerously in denial. It's hard to fault her for that but it still shows a very troubled delusional person walking the streets.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Not to be misconstrued, let me tell you exactly where I stand.

I think that Cindy Anthony is a pathological liar. I think she lied to George and George lied to her. They both lied to Casey and Casey lied to them. And Lee . . . mais, let's not even go there.

I don't think there's any evidence that Casey Anthony intentionally murdered her daughter. I believe Caylee died in an accidental drowning in the family swimming pool in the backyard of the Anthony residence. 

I'm not sure what made Casey go off the deep end resulting in her actions for 31 days after the fact. Was it just the guilt of finding her daughter dead in the pool? I don't know. Was it her father holding a dead Casey in his arms, while screaming phrases of guilt at her? I don't know. I do know that something . . . or someone . . . caused this massive need for a cover up. Like I stated in a previous post -- for one to believe that Casey committed an intentional murder, we would have to believe she was in contact with Casey's body a minimum of *five* times . . . never leaving a piece of forensic evidence.

There's not one shred of forensics that link her to the *murder* of her child. Not one.

Do I think George Anthony molested his daughter? I think there is a possibility.
Do I think Lee Anthony molested his sister? I think there is a possibility.

She spoke of sexual abuse to Jesse Grund as far back as 2005.  

I do know it makes no sense, whatever, for the state to parade witness after witness, with each one testifying Casey was a loving, kind, giving Mother and then claim BAM! she suddenly for no apparent reason, turns into this monster and wakes up one morning deciding to kill her child.
Sorry. I just don't buy that theory. Especially, without one item of forensic evidence tying Casey to the murder of her child.

There are a whole lot of lies, half truths and evasions from all of the key players that make this case fucking impossible to figure out.  And those same lies, half truths and evasions are going to be what creates the reasonable doubt in this case.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I would say that Baez is treading softly compared to last week, yes.  He also seems better prepared - confounding nonetheless - but I believe he is in control of his line of questioning.  Last week it seemed as if questions randomly spewing aloud.
> 
> ETA: Agreed that if Baez doesn't handle CA well, the jury will despise him.



I agree.

I can't see where this line of questioning helps caysee.  They're  being gullible doesn't make for an excuse for her lies or that she is not "normal" which he has already conceeded


P.S.    Dreamer, promise?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2011)

For clarity's sake, we do not know who fathered Caylee.  Am I correct?  I was waiting for Baez to infer that George is the father.  Maybe that is yet to come.

A minor irrelevant thought, but for the life of me I cannot understand why the Anthonys still have that pool in their backyard.  As stated in George's letters, they had done renovations on the house and yard so its not as if they had been living unproductive non-participatory lives.  So why keep that painful questionable reminder?


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying, people should not believe George and Cindy Anthony feel pain??
> ...



Casey gets no sympathy from me. For the solid fact remains, she KNEW exactly how everything happened, and yet, she let days and weeks go by, and not say a damn word to any person in authority. That is a piece of shit Mother.
As for your wording of her ancestral line, you say Casey got 'this way' because of her parents, they didn't bring her up right, I am assuming that is what you mean?? Casey is a big enough girl now, to know right from wrong, I would hope so anyway.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Well, y'all are far ahead of me since I'm on the west coast and I missed Saturdays trial.

With that said...I'll just pull up the rear here and talk to myself since a few seem to be on the rampage on who believes whom.

So.....to commence....they just played the second tape.
Lies upon lies upon lies upon lies. Just listening to Casey on the phone when the sheriff first spoke to her....cold. In lie mode big time.
Cindy is freaking out and bawling and Casey sits there with her weasel face. Either cindy is a great actress, or....

This is a trial for CASEY on trial for killing her kid. NOT CINDY.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> For clarity's sake, we do not know who fathered Caylee.  Am I correct?  I was waiting for Baez to infer that George is the father.  Maybe that is yet to come.
> 
> A minor irrelevant thought, but for the life of me I cannot understand why the Anthonys still have that pool in their backyard.  As stated in George's letters, they had done renovations on the house and yard so its not as if they had been living unproductive non-participatory lives.  So why keep that painful questionable reminder?



Who said the baby died in the pool??
George and Cindy have not said she died in the pool, therefore, why should they remove it??


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

I suggest y'all listen to that tape again where cindy says "they want to talk to you" and hands the phone to Casey. Just listen.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

I don't think that kid died in a pool. I think her MOTHER knocked her out like she's probably done before, put tape over her mouth "just in case", so MOMMY could go in bars and bump uglies with other girls and guys. She suffocated. Pool my ass.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> For clarity's sake, we do not know who fathered Caylee.  Am I correct?  I was waiting for Baez to infer that George is the father.  Maybe that is yet to come.
> 
> A minor irrelevant thought, but for the life of me I cannot understand why the Anthonys still have that pool in their backyard.  As stated in George's letters, they had done renovations on the house and yard so its not as if they had been living unproductive non-participatory lives.  So why keep that painful questionable reminder?



No we don't know who is.  She lied several times.

Baez did try to link Lee to fathering the child, but dna has proven both men not to be the father    
  I thought he made a big slip and blew it with this:


> BAEZ: Everyone was aware that they hid this beautiful child like a flower in the attic. And you`ll hear evidence that Casey has a brother and he, too, wanted to follow in his father`s footsteps and on certain occasions when he was a teenager, he also attempted to touch his sister although it didn`t go as far.
> 
> It got so bad that the FBI did a paternity test to see if he was Caylee`s father and when he was confronted with this information, he didn`t deny it.



If Lee didn't go as far, why question he might be the father.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Ok. Then remember just who is sitting in jail and is on trial. CASEY is.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Y'all keep forgetting something. CASEY is a pathological LIAR. She has lied about so many things, why the fuck wouldn't she LIE about her dad and Lee molesting her??? She's a PROVEN LIAR.
Geez.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > For clarity's sake, we do not know who fathered Caylee.  Am I correct?  I was waiting for Baez to infer that George is the father.  Maybe that is yet to come.
> ...



I remember when this came out.
I was shocked they were even considering either men to be the Daddy of Caylee, but the DNA tests came back and proved that neither George nor Lee were Caylee's Daddy. So what's the big deal?? Why doesn't Casey just say who the Daddy is/was?? Good grief already~


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Why can't this woman just answer questions with a simple Yes or No?
Why does she either have to validate the question or skirt around the issue?

I despise long-winded people in general (I have no patience for them) and she is crawling under my skin BIG TIME.

I do have a new reverence and respect to her stupidity though. She is just naturally; not too bright. I really have to give her more slack in that department. But given how dim-witted she is, one would think answering a question with a simple Yes or No would be a lot easier for her.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Y'all keep forgetting something. CASEY is a pathological LIAR. She has lied about so many things, why the fuck wouldn't she LIE about her dad and Lee molesting her??? She's a PROVEN LIAR.
> Geez.



You'll get no arguments from me......a pathological liar she is, and she's not going to change now.
Casey plans on riding this one all the way to the end, probably hoping somebody else will get nailed for the murder. But I hope to hell her horse bucks and throws her ass so far, it might knock some truth in her head, but I doubt it.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Had to go back a few pages.
> ...



Well alrighty then. You are already biased. And it's against Cindy and George.
Noted. Filed.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all keep forgetting something. CASEY is a pathological LIAR. She has lied about so many things, why the fuck wouldn't she LIE about her dad and Lee molesting her??? She's a PROVEN LIAR.
> ...



The jury is hearing and seeing things, just like I am. Some of this stuff is new to me. So I can say I am in the same boat they are. From where I'm sitting, Cindy looks like a grieving grandmother, not someone included in a coverup of a supposed drowning. And Casey is STILL guilty of that child's death. That's why she's sitting where she is. And I DON'T CARE about her reasons of past bullshit she lies about. Once a liar, always a liar. Anything that comes out of her mouth is a LIE.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> I don't think that kid died in a pool. I think her MOTHER knocked her out like she's probably done before, put tape over her mouth "just in case", so MOMMY could go in bars and bump uglies with other girls and guys. She suffocated. Pool my ass.



With the tape  wrapped around her head I think it was more a malicious and permanent  act.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> I don't think that kid died in a pool. I think her MOTHER knocked her out like she's probably done before, put tape over her mouth "just in case", so MOMMY could go in bars and bump uglies with other girls and guys. She suffocated. Pool my ass.



And that may be exactly what happened, however I don't believe so and the State will never prove it.

There is NO forensic evidence to tie Casey Anthony to the intentional death of Caylee Anthony. Not one hair, one fiber, one soil sample, one fingerprint nor any DNA.

If the state was to win a conviction, it wiould be on circumstacial evidence alone. 

I'm curious -- with your above theory -- so you think Casey drugged her *once again*, taped her mouth shut and she *accidentally* suffocated . . . this time? If she was doing this before, was she always wrapping Caylee's entire head in duct tape? And if this despicable behavior was a repeated thing and Caylee was always alive afterwards, then her death would actually be accidental, not intentional. As horrible as that sounds.

I really just don't see the state's theory. Nothing in this case makes sense.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Well alrighty then. You are already biased. And it's against Cindy and George.
> Noted. Filed.



Notice no matter the outcome George and Cindy are guilty


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Phone call from jail, her talking to Lee.

Lies. Attitude. More lies.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that kid died in a pool. I think her MOTHER knocked her out like she's probably done before, put tape over her mouth "just in case", so MOMMY could go in bars and bump uglies with other girls and guys. She suffocated. Pool my ass.
> ...



Maybe not yet, but what's to say they haven't shown everything yet?? This trial has just begun~

** Came back to add: I have mentioned myself that I never thought this was an intentional murder, I think it was an accident, an accident caused by Casey. 
Casey murdered her little girl, whether she let her drown in water or she suffocated her in the trunk or drugged her to cause an overdose, Casey is the one at fault. She is the guilty one.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that kid died in a pool. I think her MOTHER knocked her out like she's probably done before, put tape over her mouth "just in case", so MOMMY could go in bars and bump uglies with other girls and guys. She suffocated. Pool my ass.
> ...


Casey is a liar. Plain and simple. She looked up on the net about choloform. She liked to party. Her parents controlled her. So I imagine she would lie (surprise!) and say she was going to the movies or something, but instead she would be bumping uglies. What to do with caylee? Why, knock her ass out so she goes sleepy time in the trunk. That's how. And she probably has done it before. THIS time? Oops.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

This kid is dead. DEAD. And her mother is whining on that tape, cussing, no concern whatsoever about her DAUGHTER. Just attitude.
I don't know about some of you, but if that were my kid I just "accidentally" killed? I wouldn't be driving around with her in my trunk, shopping, and bumping uglies. I'd be killing myself because I couldn't live any more without my daughter.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Christina. Whomever that is. Stupid woman.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



We can only go on what evidence has been submitted, true. But if you take the time to read the published forensic reports, it would appear they have no direct forensic evidence to tie Casey Anthony to an intentional murder. And even though opening statements are not considered evidence -- the State offered up no direct forensic evidence that would be testified to to do so, yet the defense plainly stated the fact there was none. Only time will tell. I'm waiting to see how the hell the Defense is gonna tie Roy Kronk into possession of the body.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



That was the theory I have heard for months now. Casey had used chloroform before on the little girl, and there is evidence that states there is a scent/odor/residue (whatever they call it) of chloroform in the trunk of that white car. That was proven already.
I think she gave her a bit too much this last time around, came back out and discovered the baby died. Of course then, she most likely went into a panic mode, if she has any real Motherly feelings.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Maybe Casey told them Roy molested her too. *eye roll*


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> This kid is dead. DEAD. And her mother is whining on that tape, cussing, no concern whatsoever about her DAUGHTER. Just attitude.
> I don't know about some of you, but if that were my kid I just "accidentally" killed? I wouldn't be driving around with her in my trunk, shopping, and bumping uglies. I'd be killing myself because I couldn't live any more without my daughter.



The case is based on  forensic and circumstantial  evidence.  The state doesn't have to show motive and cannot show cause of death due to the state of the remains of the body, thats why the defense threw out drowning...can't be proven and the hope is casyee might be believed.

Why tape a childs head who drowned?


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Maybe Casey told them Roy molested her too. *eye roll*



If Baez doens't pull this off he better watch his back


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


Refering to the red..........it was proven already? See? Tolja I know some of this case, but not all of it. Most of what I know is what bits and pieces I saw when it was all going down.

So right now, I wonder if the jury is thinking what I'm thinking. LIAR. Latest recorded phone calls is just more nails on Casey's coffin, in my opinion.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > For clarity's sake, we do not know who fathered Caylee.  Am I correct?  I was waiting for Baez to infer that George is the father.  Maybe that is yet to come.
> ...



I never said Caylee died in the pool.  Just because the cause of death may or may not have occurred in the pool, does not exclude its existence from being a potentially painful trigger.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Casey told them Roy molested her too. *eye roll*
> ...



Baez molested her too. Yep. *another eye roll*


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

I can see where Casey got her intricacies from. Casey lies in great detail and Cindy's rambles in great detail. 
Two pea (heads) in one pocket!

One word answers are totally FOREIGN to this woman. I don't know how Baez is keeping his cool.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I am leaning towards Casey and George having knowledge of how Caylee died. If that's being biased then, so be it. I thought that was just having an opinion.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Why? Caylee loved swimming and that pool. IF she died in the pool and George brought her body in, dead, then yeah. Painful reminder. But she DIDN'T die in that pool. Therefore, it is a reminder of better days when caylee was alive and having fun in it.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...



No. You are on the hate warpath against CINDY. Your posts have become very clear on that. George as well, but not as much as your vendetta against Cindy.

We are all having opinions. The difference is, none of us are jumping your ass and foaming at the mouth. We are discussing, trying to figure it all out. YOU are insisting YOU are correct and what is wrong with US for not seeing it YOUR way.

Just sayin'


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Maybe George and Cindy might still like to take a swim sometime, perhaps??
No harm in that.
They have to relax too....and it's not their asses on trial for murder.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

And for the record....I STILL think the whole family is wacko. But being smothering (pun not intended) grandparents is a far cry from murdering that child. HER MOTHER is responsible. 

The trial has just started. Forsenic evidence may have not been plastered everywhere. YET. That's why we have trials.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Can someone toss me a link to the fact that George Anthony took a paternity test and was excluded as the father of Caylee?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



We know this?


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> We can only go on what evidence has been submitted, true. But if you take the time to read the published forensic reports, it would appear they have no direct forensic evidence to tie Casey Anthony to an intentional murder. And even though opening statements are not considered evidence -- the State offered up no direct forensic evidence that would be testified to to do so, yet the defense plainly stated the fact there was none. Only time will tell. I'm waiting to see how the hell the Defense is gonna tie Roy Kronk into possession of the body.



Again I just don't agree.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Can someone toss me a link to the fact that George Anthony took a paternity test and was excluded as the father of Caylee?



I think the presumption is that if the brothers DNA didn't match than the fathers could also be ruled out.  I, too, have been searching for the link since that post.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Just one question. How could any MOTHER not know where her 2 year old child is and NOT call the cops? How? Simple question.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> No. You are on the hate warpath against CINDY. Your posts have become very clear on that. George as well, but not as much as your vendetta against Cindy.
> 
> We are all having opinions. The difference is, none of us are jumping your ass and foaming at the mouth. We are discussing, trying to figure it all out. YOU are insisting YOU are correct and what is wrong with US for not seeing it YOUR way.
> 
> Just sayin'





So what? I do NOT like this family. I don't have an invested interest or stake to have a vendetta.

I AM discussing this trial. As of Tuesday, after hearing Baez's OS, I am leaning towards the Defenses theory.

This thread isn't a "We Hate Casey" thread. So what's your problem?

There is NO evidence showing she killed her daughter. If there is, please show me because I missed it.

As far as chloroform? I don't know too much about its effect, side effect or long time effect but so far no one has ever said they saw Caylee lethargic or dopey or more tired than the average 2 year old.
I don't believe someone just WAKES up from being knocked out and bounces back to normalcy. So again, I have not seen nor heard any evidence backing any murder including but not limited to an overdose to chloroform.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



We "know" it about as much as we "know" she did, that incest took place, that Casey worked for universal studios, that the nanny stole her kid, yadda yadda.

We know nothing. Yet. It's all speculation. It's all opinion. So far.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > No. You are on the hate warpath against CINDY. Your posts have become very clear on that. George as well, but not as much as your vendetta against Cindy.
> ...



What's my problem? Being spit on with foam.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Just one question. How could any MOTHER not know where her 2 year old child is and NOT call the cops? How? Simple question.




OMG!

She DID know where she was. She KNEW she was dead.

What part of this are you missing???

This is not MY opinion but it's the defenses explanation!!!!!!


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Can someone toss me a link to the fact that George Anthony took a paternity test and was excluded as the father of Caylee?



I don't have a link, but I was watching the news, in fact I had all my TV's on different news stations at the time they were discussing the DNA testings on Lee and George, because I was on the edge of my seat when the results came back, because I was feeling sicker by the minute to think either one could be the Daddy.
BUT, the news reporters brought forth news that Lee Anthony and George Anthony were neither one the Father of little Caylee.
I am almost sure that's why the subject of those 2 being the Dad hasn't come up anymore, it has been dismissed.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

I'm not leaning any way, so far. I am musing. Thinking. Putting what's been placed before me in this trial, in perspective. Wacked family? Yep. Can't believe a word Casey says? Yep. Which takes a MAJOR role in what my final analysis will be. Like I keep saying..the trial just started. CASEY is on trial. Not her parents.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> What's my problem? Being spit on with foam.




Whose spitting on you? Me? Hope not because I don't even know you.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > No. You are on the hate warpath against CINDY. Your posts have become very clear on that. George as well, but not as much as your vendetta against Cindy.
> ...



That's because NOBODY saw Caylee -- until her little dead corpse was found.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> I'm not leaning any way, so far. I am musing. Thinking. Putting what's been placed before me in this trial, in perspective. Wacked family? Yep. Can't believe a word Casey says? Yep. Which takes a MAJOR role in what my final analysis will be. Like I keep saying..the trial just started. CASEY is on trial. Not her parents.





That's great that you're not leaning.

I am.

Does that make me a worse person than you? I am getting lost in these posts and their point.

Nuff said. Back to trial


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Just one question. How could any MOTHER not know where her 2 year old child is and NOT call the cops? How? Simple question.
> ...



The defense is paid to get their client cleared. Do you believe everything the defense SAYS without back up proof?


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not leaning any way, so far. I am musing. Thinking. Putting what's been placed before me in this trial, in perspective. Wacked family? Yep. Can't believe a word Casey says? Yep. Which takes a MAJOR role in what my final analysis will be. Like I keep saying..the trial just started. CASEY is on trial. Not her parents.
> ...



This isn't all about you, ya know. Get a grip.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

How did FBI lab prove Lee Anthony is not Caylee's father?

Has link to DNA results I think.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



It was _your _scenario.  And based on the evidence so far yes.

We "know" the prosecution and the Anthony's do not consider the pool the manner of death, therefore it's not a painful trigger they need to rid themselves of.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

That was PERFECT of Baez to get in the 'pre-Caylee's birth' lies!!!!

Casey has been lying (it appears) much of her life. Not because she wanted to go out necessarily to party with her friends but...because she needed an escape from her brutal truth of living with a sexual predator!!

Excellent job Baez.


If the lightning (State) don't get her (Cindy) then the thunder (Defense) will!
Paraphrasing from the late great Jerry Garcia!!!

Cindy WILL eventually get caught up and called out on her lies!


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I apologize. I thought you were directing that at me (seeing I was the one who used the word 'leaning' after all) 
My bad.
Here's an Olive Branch. 
Peace?


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Why?   Should they move too?


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Looks like the 6 felony convictions  for check fraud  are in


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Oh good grief.  It was a thought.  Not a proclamation of circumstance.  We all handle emotions in different ways, I shared My thinking.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> That's because NOBODY saw Caylee -- until her little dead corpse was found.




I beg to differ. People saw Caylee all the time. Up until June 16th as a matter of fact.

What some people are alleging, if I may.......is that Casey used chloroform ALL the time (or at least, on more than one occasion) when she didn't have a sitter. They're alleging she'd often knock Caylee out, put her sleepy little listless body in her trunk and go off to rock-n-roll with her friends.

I don't buy that personally mainly because people who did see Caylee (like her grandmother, or Lee, or Anthony, or Amy etc) never said Caylee appear overly tired. 

I'd be interested in learning the effects of chloroform. I just can't imagine a 2 year old child simply waking up once it wore of and going about her life with no signs of being drugged. 
Now THAT is hard for me to picture.


And let's say she DID die that way? Why bring her back to her home? If Casey found Caylee dead when she returned back to her car after 'partying'...why not just throw her body in the nearest dumpster (seeing how heartless and selfish she was)?
Why drag the DNA back to your own home????

It makes no sense.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> That was PERFECT of Baez to get in the 'pre-Caylee's birth' lies!!!!
> 
> Casey has been lying (it appears) much of her life. Not because she wanted to go out necessarily to party with her friends but...because she needed an escape from her brutal truth of living with a sexual predator!!
> 
> ...



Just out of curiosity, did you have an orgasm when you were typing this??


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I wasn't attacking you

They deny the drowning so I was asking an honest question.  You made the connection not me.  It sounded just like a  opinion  based on believing the defense theory.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you have an orgasm when you were typing this??



The Judge just busted Baez chops regarding files and delays.

Must have been a buzz kill


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you have an orgasm when you were typing this??




Oh okay. I'll stop using exclamations and upper case lettering.

But I still think it was great.
But to no surprise, Baez fucked up again being ill-prepared once again.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > That was PERFECT of Baez to get in the 'pre-Caylee's birth' lies!!!!
> ...



Tea=monitor=not a good mix.

Sorry. But that was funny.

No problem Daydreamer. Olive branches are cool. I do believe though that you are too wrapped up in this so I think I'll just talk to myself for awhile.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Wow. I can't believe this case can not be discussed here as adults without name calling, snarkiness and personal attacks that I've been seeing. . . and seem to be the target of by some posters.

Just because people have different opinions and views of the case and the people involved -- doesn't give anyone the right to attack someone over what they belief. 

A spirited discussion? Most certainly. 

A verbal beat down? Not so cool.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, did you have an orgasm when you were typing this??
> ...



Speaking of Baez fucking up . . . both George and Cindy state various concerns over Baez's abilities and lack thereof in their jailhouse letters to Casey. I wouldn't be one bit surprised if this case goes South for the defense that those letters aren't used for an attempt to garner an appeal.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

These photos are photos of Casey Anthony during the time her little girl was missing.
She sure doesn't appear to be very worried *tsk* *tsk* *tsk*
She was drunk and puking in the commode in one and passed out in the other.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Wow. I can't believe this case can not be discussed here as adults without name calling, snarkiness and personal attacks that I've been seeing. . . and seem to be the target of by some posters.
> 
> Just because people have different opinions and views of the case and the people involved -- doesn't give anyone the right to attack someone over what they belief.
> 
> ...


It's a volatile case. Emotions will run high. Some will see it this way, some that way.
Personally, I'd rather concentrate on the case, keep the discussion about the whys and wherefores and watch the trial as it happens. We all have own opinions and we are sharing them but we also need to remember this is a trial and the end has not been reached yet. We could all be wrong, attrnys included. The butler did it in the pantry.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


When does knowing she is dead and claiming to not know where she is the same thing? 

 Isn't the defense she didn't know what her father did with the body?, therefore she was being honest when claiming she didn't know where she was.

It's too conveluted and twisted to take at face value imo


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

You know what I hope for??
Seriously, is for the truth to come out....whether it be this person or that person or whomever, somebody, the real guilty party, please stand up and admit to what has happened, so this case can be settled.
I will not change my stance on Casey, she is guilty of something. If she didn't kill her child, she knows what did happen, and for her to not step forth and tell the truth, it makes me sick.
But if it was an accident, or if the neighbor did it, or God forbid one of the Grandparents did something, I just wish they had the fucking courage, and respect to just speak the damn truth.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Wow. I can't believe this case can not be discussed here as adults without name calling, snarkiness and personal attacks that I've been seeing. . . and seem to be the target of by some posters.
> 
> Just because people have different opinions and views of the case and the people involved -- doesn't give anyone the right to attack someone over what they belief.
> 
> ...



 I can't believe_ you_  just posted this.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Anything that comes out of Casey's mouth cannot be believed. That much is clear. To me, and to the jury. So her bullshit about WHY she did whatever the fuck is she did, you can't believe anyway. The truth will be found out by everyone else testifying and forensics, etc...but they damn sure will never find out via Casey.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...



RD!! ~~ We finally agree on something. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

I am really trying to listen to this objectively but please, someone tell me why would she ride around with a dead body in her car and....alert her friends to that???

Texas Writer, 

Do you think George could've put Caylee in the trunk, unbeknown to Casey for reasons unclear right now?

I just can't see why she'd do this and calling attention to it (bad smell. think I hit an animal) No one would've been the wiser to the smell so why mention it???
She's not that dumb. I'm starting to think she didn't know Caylee was in the trunk.

What say you?

Something isn't making cohesive sense.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Anything that comes out of Casey's mouth cannot be believed. That much is clear. To me, and to the jury. So her bullshit about WHY she did whatever the fuck is she did, you can't believe anyway. The truth will be found out by everyone else testifying and forensics, etc...but they damn sure will never find out via Casey.



Grace -- I am in agreement that Casey is a pathological liar. But I have to disagree on your statement above "To me, and to the jury." You can not state that you know what the jury believes. Because you can't possibly know what is going on in the jury's mind. You can state "To me, and *hopefully* to the jury." . . . I guess you can state it. I mean you did. But, how could you possibly *know* what the jury believes or disbelieves?


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

What the hell does it matter if Cindy knew or did not know Casey was pregnant?
DUMB cross examination.
Doesn't matter if she was or was not. What's that got to do with CASEY not reporting her missing child for 30 days and the kid winds up dead???

The defense are tards.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> But I have to disagree on your statement above "To me, and to the jury." You can not state that you know what the jury believes. Because you can't possibly know what is going on in the jury's mind. You can state "To me, and *hopefully* to the jury." . . . I guess you can state it. I mean you did. But, how could you possibly *know* what the jury believes or disbelieves?





Nothing for nothin' (this will come back to haunt me I'm sure) I was not convinced, beyond a shadow of any doubt, that OJ was guilty (and I am a white female adult).

So I would like to think, I can become totally unbiased at the time of a trial and listen and garner information ONLY from what's said during said-time.

And erasing all that I heard before May 24th, a drowning makes the most sense......for now. Until proven otherwise.

I wonder if Baez is trying to throw this trial on purpose? I think he has way too much on his plate for one person to handle efficiently and effectively.

Time will tell.


Grace,

Yeah, I am totally into this case. And I can't apologize for that. I do apologize however for my overt opinions though.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> What the hell does it matter if Cindy knew or did not know Casey was pregnant?
> DUMB cross examination.
> Doesn't matter if she was or was not. What's that got to do with CASEY not reporting her missing child for 30 days and the kid winds up dead???
> 
> The defense are tards.



It proves how unattached she is to reality and how deeply set she's in denial. It's crucial to make the jury be aware of her demeanor. 

If she can deny this obviously 7-month tangible pregnancy then she can deny what her husband allegedly was doing to her daughter.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Anything that comes out of Casey's mouth cannot be believed. That much is clear. To me, and to the jury. So her bullshit about WHY she did whatever the fuck is she did, you can't believe anyway. The truth will be found out by everyone else testifying and forensics, etc...but they damn sure will never find out via Casey.
> ...



How? Because I'm in the same boat the jury is in.  The jury heard about this case before, but about as much as I did. So pretend I am a juror. This is all mostly news to me. MY opinion only, I'm taking what is presented before me and I just don't see C and G as "reason" for that child to be dead and her mother lying as much as she did while she partied. All this is going thru my head. I'm pretty sure the same thoughts are floating around in the juries as well.

I'm going to clarify something for the last time. I don't give a rat's ass what you or anyone else thinks, either in agreement with my opinion, or not. I'm not here to bicker and demand. I'm here to try to make sense of it all and discuss at the same time. Believe martians came down and did it for all I care. I'm going with what is presented before me on what I'm seeing on the tv trial as it progresses.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell does it matter if Cindy knew or did not know Casey was pregnant?
> ...



Possibly. But it carries no weight with me at this time what the defense said at opening of the trial. I'll wait for the shrinks to testify, and more evidence to be presented.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

And on the other foot, it can also be shown she is detached from reality because she's a bad seed, a nutbar, a sociopath and narcisitic. Right? That shoe can fit both feet.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



No m'dear. Not possibly. Absolutely. 

Now I'm not saying it was successful but that is absolutely the reason why he's bringing that up.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Anything that comes out of Casey's mouth cannot be believed. That much is clear. To me, and to the jury. So her bullshit about WHY she did whatever the fuck is she did, you can't believe anyway. The truth will be found out by everyone else testifying and forensics, etc...but they damn sure will never find out via Casey.
> ...



But  the defense is not denying that she is a complete and total liar.  Therefore, based on the evidence so far - both prosecution and defense - it would be a fair claim thats on  their mind.  

The rub is if they buy the one fact she needs them to buy about the drowning.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> And on the other foot, it can also be shown she is detached from reality because she's a bad seed, a nutbar, a sociopath and narcisitic. Right? That shoe can fit both feet.





If you're referring to Cindy, yes indeed.

If you're talking about Casey, it's irrelevant because there's no indication she was detached, a nut-bar, a sociopath or narcissistic prior to the birth of Caylee. 
She was lying though (see: Graduation)

In case you're lost on the time line. We are talking about 2005.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Alrighty then!


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> And on the other foot, it can also be shown she is detached from reality because she's a bad seed, a nutbar, a sociopath and narcisitic. Right? That shoe can fit both feet.



And guess what??? You don't have to be abused to be like this.

   Being a bad parents does not excuse murder in this case no matter how they want to cut it.   

I understand Baez trying ...it's his job.  But bystanders needing to hate the parents to justify what casey did is kinda sick imo


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

Simple question:

Who killed, accidentally or deliberately, Caylee?
That's all I want to know.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

The more they can prove Casey is a liar and the longer she HAD been a liar..... the better for the Defense.

If she's making up stories before Caylee was born then the troubles and problem Casey carried is not due solely to a birth of a child that might've been in her way of partying.

If they can prove she's been a liar since high school or earlier, the question then begs: WHY?

Normal, typical, well-adjusted, happy teenagers do not lie to the degree Casey did (hence her graduation).
I mean, what typical teenager pretends to graduate, yet not....and thinks that's cool?

Something was going on in her life way before baby Caylee was conceived.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Simple question:
> 
> Who killed, accidentally or deliberately, Caylee?
> That's all I want to know.



It is some people's contention that Caylee died accidentally. Include me in that mind-set (for now)


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Yes. I agree again! It just takes one of them being of the belief -- what if? . . .


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> The more they can prove Casey is a liar and the longer she HAD been liar the better for the Defense.
> 
> If she's making up stories before Caylee was born then the troubles and problem Casey carried is not due solely to a birth of a child that might've been in her way of partying.
> 
> ...



Gotcha. So...I had a bad life. So I'm gonna go wrap tape around my 2 year olds mouth after she's dead and party. Um hm. Noted.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > The more they can prove Casey is a liar and the longer she HAD been liar the better for the Defense.
> ...



I would argue something was going on in her head.

  I was hard on the Anthony's for the years they were imo complete denial over what happened to Caylee.  Now I only have sympathy for them now they seem to understand the weight of the truth.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Simple question:
> 
> Who killed, accidentally or deliberately, Caylee?
> That's all I want to know.



Sigh. Okay, I *know* some of y'all are gonna stab me in the eye . . . but I'm gonna say it anyway.

Caylee killed Caylee . . . by climbing into the pool . . . alone.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Simple question:
> ...



If that be the case, then Casey is GUILTY because she was there, she had to of found her daughter, and instead of calling for help, she removes her from the pool and she hides the body (????)
Alrightyyy then!


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

And for those that say suicide is against the bible, they need also need to take a gander at Jesus. He killed himself. For us. But he still knew in advance how he was gonna die and let it happen.

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Casey kills Caylee intentionally, is found guilty, goes to prison. Hooray!
Casey finds Caylee dead, but does nothing, she will be found guilty- because she did not report the death, and tried to cover it up. Why?? If it was an accident, why hide the shit?? At any rate, if they find her guilty of a lesser charge, she still goes to prison, again, Hooray!
Either way, I get a Hooray~


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Check and mate.  She did nothing to resuscitate  her daughter I would go with guilty.  

  I boggles my mind those who feel cayse guitly are insulted by those who believe an opening statement as proof.


----------



## Texas Writer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



But, that wasn't the question. The question was *who* killed Caylee? Whether or not I believe that Casey found the body or George found the body doesn't relate to the question asked.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Gotcha. So...I had a bad life. So I'm gonna go wrap tape around my 2 year olds mouth after she's dead and party. Um hm. Noted.



Wow Grace, you're just not getting this are you?

No one hopefully on the jury is ASSUMING Casey wrapped duct tape around Caylee's mouth.
That's PRE-TRIAL hearsay. 

The State didn't even say that. They probably will in closing argument but they can't say it NOW without evidence to back it up.

They're in court. Not a local pub. They have to back their words up.

No offense but I am glad they didn't pick you to judge this trial.


----------



## freedombecki (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Simple question:
> ...




There's a certain forensics difference between drowning and suffocation. However, the autopsy Report reveals the cause of death to be homicide due to a certain chemical's presence that is only found in dead people who experience suffocation.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Casey kills Caylee intentionally, is found guilty, goes to prison. Hooray!
> Casey finds Caylee dead, but does nothing, she will be found guilty- because she did not report the death, and tried to cover it up. Why?? If it was an accident, why hide the shit?? At any rate, if they find her guilty of a lesser charge, she still goes to prison, again, Hooray!
> Either way, I get a Hooray~



Another  victory would be the only case against George would be casey = no case.   George gets his life to live beyond this sadness.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Simple question:
> ...



What is the motive for the cover up?  Is it simply that Casee had been living a life of lying and manipulation and denial that hiding the body was the natural next step?  I can see that as a possibility.

The duct tape over the mouth and nose was to prevent the pool water from escaping?  Thats learned knowledge, I wouldn't know to do that. So then I look to George.  

Establishing that Casee had a long history of lying and imaginary friends assists the defense in that it would be difficult to say Casee went into lying/cover up mode post Caylee's dissappearance.  Caylee gone missing was not the genesis of her mother's behaviours.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Assuming (operative word) that both George and Casey both found Caylee dead in the pool, why is the burden more on Casey to have revived her than say....an older wiser grandfather?
And how do we know that wasn't tried?
Or how do we know how long she was in the pool for?

Who knows. Maybe George knocked Caylee w/chloroform  so he could have sexual encounters w/his daughter and subsequently, Caylee woke up earlier than planned and took her drugged up self to the pool and drown.
Maybe George was expecting Caylee to be asleep the whole time.
My point is, no one knows how long she might've been in the pool. She could've been in there for 20 minutes. Again my point: No mouth to mouth needed.

We simply do not know.

All we know right now, on May 30th is, this is one FUCKED up family.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Gotcha. So...I had a bad life. So I'm gonna go wrap tape around my 2 year olds mouth after she's dead and party. Um hm. Noted.
> ...


 

Wrong.


In opening arguments, prosecutor Linda Drane Burdick said that the mother, Casey Anthony, 25, used duct tape to cover the mouth and nose of Caylee Marie, in the summer of 2008.
The duct tape found with the remains of Caylee was placed there by her mother with the intention of ending her child's life, Burdick said. Caylee's body was wrapped in a Winnie the Pooh blanket, placed in several plastic bags, and tossed into the swampy woods "like a piece of trash," Burdick said in her opening statement.
"Caylee's death allowed Casey Anthony to live a good life. At least for those 31 days (in which Caylee was missing)," Burdick said.  CLICK


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Establishing that Casee had a long history of lying and imaginary friends assists the defense in that it would be difficult to say Casee went into lying/cover up mode post Caylee's dissappearance.  Caylee gone missing was not the genesis of her mother's behaviours.





Bu...bu....but......George has a long series of lies and Cindy has a long standing of denial.

Are we all watching the same trial? I am beginning to wonder.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



But somebody must pay for this child's death. And since the child is already gone, and you're saying she did herself in, we need to focus on the bitches and bastards that found her and did nothing.


----------



## frogandtoad (May 31, 2011)

Noooooooooo... Casey is not necessarily guilty.  Neither did George Anthony try to rescusitate Caylee!  Nor did Cindy take down the ladder.  I heard her admit it on live TV--FOX News, to be exact.  There's plenty of blame to go around here.  But it was simply an awful tragedy...made worse by 3 stupid adults.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Gotcha. So...I had a bad life. So I'm gonna go wrap tape around my 2 year olds mouth after she's dead and party. Um hm. Noted.
> ...



Somebody wrapped duct tape over Caylee's mouth, and then placed a red heart sticker on top of that. And according to the autopsy reports, which are available online, this duct tape was placed on Caylee when she was either 'still fresh or still alive' (that is according to the autopsy). Some of the duct tape was so stuck to the baby's hair, it didn't 'rot' off, like her skin and other things did.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

frogandtoad said:


> Noooooooooo... Casey is not necessarily guilty.  Neither did George Anthony try to rescusitate Caylee!  Nor did Cindy take down the ladder.  I heard her admit it on live TV--FOX News, to be exact.  There's plenty of blame to go around here.  But it was simply an awful tragedy...made worse by 3 stupid adults.



Fox?? Lmao = Faux.
They are a joke dude.


----------



## frogandtoad (May 31, 2011)

Shame, shame, SHAME on Judge Perry!!!!!  If convicted, can Casey get a new trial--because of the judge's refusal to let her defense team have its say???
Pitiful, pitiful, pitiful.  (ALMOST as pathetic as the way CNN/HLN is spinning this one.)


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



You're right. I forgot. I forgot probably because it's just a theory.
But you are correct.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Establishing that Casee had a long history of lying and imaginary friends assists the defense in that it would be difficult to say Casee went into lying/cover up mode post Caylee's dissappearance.  Caylee gone missing was not the genesis of her mother's behaviours.
> ...



Not following your point here.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> But somebody must pay for this child's death. And since the child is already gone, and you're saying she did herself in, we need to focus on the bitches and bastards that found her and did nothing.





Not all deaths take on a responsibility. Accidents happen. But people always want to sue someone for negligence though. A slip and fall. A botched surgery etc.

Why not sue the pool ladder company then?  (Assuming she did drown).

What needs to be done is punish this whole clan for covering up her 'accidental' death.
They ALL belong in prison.

I like Writer's theory as to why there was a need for a cover-up to begin with though.

What if an autopsy (that would've been mandated) shown sexual signs on Caylee?
Perhaps George was one step ahead of Casey (seeing he was a detective) and knew no one can ever examine Caylee's body until it's either decomposed or better yet, out of sight (like in a kidnapping)

It's just a theory.


George is a snake. His infidelities proves that much not to mention his lies to his wife about monies missing from their bank account (in an 'email scam'????)


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Sorry.....
I didn't take the right 'quote' out of your text. I'll need to go back and correct it.

I am new to this forum so bear (bare?) with me.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

frogandtoad said:


> Shame, shame, SHAME on Judge Perry!!!!!  If convicted, can Casey get a new trial--because of the judge's refusal to let her defense team have its say???
> Pitiful, pitiful, pitiful.  (ALMOST as pathetic as the way CNN/HLN is spinning this one.)



Oh I agree about CNN (as I said earlier about them saying _ Cindy is 'eloquent' and 'look at George with his Bible on his lap....one can't help but feel his pain' _etc)

Fuck George with his Bible on his lap. What good is pointing that out if someone is Jewish or Muslim or Atheist listening to this????

I despise mainstream media (I only had on CNN while the Internet broadcast was on a break).

And I also think Baez is being very careful to keep his cool with Perry because he knows if he pisses off the Judge.... the Judge has the final say.

But there were parts where I couldn't believe the Judge was objecting. Like Casey's high school days. He objected based on relevance? It's very relevant as the Defense finally got that in.


CNN and HLN carried this story for 3 years as if they were rivaling the National Enquirer. Their 'news' station has definitely turned into an Entertainment channel.
People like that. Because most people are dumb. Just give them McDonalds and a TV and they're in hog heaven.


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Oh. Daydreamer is still foaming at the mouth I see. And tossing insults. *eye roll*.
I think I will just shine her on from now on since she's taking this so personally. Oh, and I'm glad she isn't on the jury. No further comment from me to her and I'm returning her olive branch. Damn thing has thorns on it.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Somebody wrapped duct tape over Caylee's mouth, and then placed a red heart sticker on top of that. And according to the autopsy reports, which are available online, this duct tape was placed on Caylee when she was either 'still fresh or still alive' (that is according to the autopsy). Some of the duct tape was so stuck to the baby's hair, it didn't 'rot' off, like her skin and other things did.




Yes. 
But for all we know it might've been George when he attempted to stage this as an abduction after he told Casey, he'd take care of things.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

I realize we can speculate all we want but just remember:

George, Cindy and Lee refused to take lie detector tests.
Why?

Lee refused the paternity test.
Why?

I can almost see why they would not want the lie detector test (a part from them being liars but, maybe due to a false/positive reading) but why the DNA test? You can't have a false/positive on that one.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> Oh. Daydreamer is still foaming at the mouth I see. And tossing insults. *eye roll*.
> I think I will just shine her on from now on since she's taking this so personally. Oh, and I'm glad she isn't on the jury. No further comment from me to her and I'm returning her olive branch. Damn thing has thorns on it.





Allow me to quantify my statement.

I am assuming (hoping)....all of you are approaching this trial devoid the rumors heard over the last 3 years.

I forgot (until recently reminded by another poster) that the State did mention the duct tape on Caylee.

So when you said the duct tape over her mouth as a 'cause' of death, I was taken back thinking you were pulling that up from the news.

I still think many of you are tainted, not surprisingly and not said maliciously either. I thought Casey was guilty as hell too. But I was able to separate speculation and suspicion at the start of this trial.

I happen to be the minority. I know. I usually am (thank gawd)  But because I was the real minority in the OJ case too (and correct, as far as a conviction) I feel I am able to apply the same approach here. 
So far. 
I might change my mind at the end. But right now, based on what the State and Defense claim, I am on the Defenses side. Despite their ineptness. 

And it's difficult (or let me say, disappointing) to see so many people have already made up their mind even before last Tuesday started. Because if anyone with any logic takes the time to break this 'murder' down, they'd walk away saying, something ain't right here. It makes no fluid sense. There are too many gaping holes in the story.


----------



## JimH52 (May 31, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Simple question:
> ...



Casey killed Caylee.  It was an accident.  However, instead of fessing up to the accident and coming forward with the fact that she overdosed her daughter, Casey turned to her best friend since she learned to talk.  She turned to a lie.  That is how she has live her entire life.  Now that lie has turned into a multitude of lies, even to the point of calling her own father a sexual abuser.  Casey is a liar and a muderer.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> I realize we can speculate all we want but just remember:
> 
> George, Cindy and Lee refused to take lie detector tests.
> Why?
> ...



But he did take it, and it proved he was not the Father. Maybe he just wanted to be left the hell alone and resented the fact he was being looked at as a suspect or possibly being the Daddy of his sister's child.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

frogandtoad said:


> Shame, shame, SHAME on Judge Perry!!!!!  If convicted, can Casey get a new trial--because of the judge's refusal to let her defense team have its say???
> Pitiful, pitiful, pitiful.  (ALMOST as pathetic as the way CNN/HLN is spinning this one.)



What are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Grace (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> frogandtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Shame, shame, SHAME on Judge Perry!!!!!  If convicted, can Casey get a new trial--because of the judge's refusal to let her defense team have its say???
> ...



The judge kept sustaining the defense when they were asking Cindy stupid questions.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Grace said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > frogandtoad said:
> ...



Oh.

Thats his job.  Good for him

As far as the Anthony's not taking  lie detector tests.  I don't know if that true, but don't care.  I suspect, as seems evident on the stand and has been the case since the beginning, they have  no interest in aiding the prosecution.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > I realize we can speculate all we want but just remember:
> ...



A family that undergoes a murder/missing child cooperates at any length. I am not making that up. That is fact.

The first thing you want to do is exonerate yourself so the LE will concentrate and go after the RIGHT person.

Ego, hurt feelings, tiredness or lack of patience does NOT take precedence when the main objective is to move the investigation on.

This family did everything to thwart the investigation.
Casey learned her deception from the best it's starting to look like!

So fuck Lee with that excuse (which, is not correct anyway IMO) He didn't have the luxury to insert his personal problems in this matter.

But like I just said, doesn't matter anyway because that is not why he refused. He refused because he thought it might come back positive.

Caylee = Casey + Lee


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...



They have been exonerated, you just don't like that fact.
They have the right person.  No game they play and pretense on your part will ever put George, Lee or Cindy  in the hot seat.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Cindy broke down today in raw emotions because she was recalling (hearing) her ONLY real genuine and authentic moments. Her calls to 9-11 were real. She didn't start the cover-up yet. That was a woman in despair and in a true panic that evening.

I bet you will not see her get that hysterical anymore throughout this trial because everything else was made-up.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



They were NOT exonerated at that time. Stop spinning posts to fit your agenda please.

I am talking about the time-period when they wanted to rule people out. If he (they) was exonerated they wouldn't be asking him (them) for a test.

I guarantee you this: if I was pregnant and then found murdered, they would *not* be asking my brother (or father) for a DNA test to see if he might be the father.

Good grief!!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 31, 2011)

Daydreamer,

Serious question. Are you a friend of Casey Anthony?

The reason I ask it that it seems to me, you are pretty heavily invested in trying to make everyone else guilty, and for her to be innocent.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Daydreamer,
> 
> Serious question. Are you a friend of Casey Anthony?
> 
> The reason I ask it that it seems to me, you are pretty heavily invested in trying to make everyone else guilty, and for her to be innocent.



No. Not friends (I am old enough to be her mother)

I am not making everyone else guilty. That's an extreme exaggeration on your part. I am not blaming her friends, or grandmother or neighbors. 

But  yes, I do blame her parents. And because I feel Lee had sexual liaisons with his sister, I throw him in there too.

My opinion. My gut feeling. And, I am usually right.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Let me clarify please. I do NOT think Casey is innocent. That is not what this trial is about. It's about her guilt.
Oddly enough, those are two different things.

Do I think she could've made this a lot easier and lied to LE? Yes. 
Do I think she killed Caylee? No.


I just hope they all go to prison and have side by side cells. This way they can all pretend they're vacationing down in a Bahama's for the next 10 years.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...



I think you're losing it, for real  The statement in red doesn't mean squat and you know it, you are trying to make things fit in order for your scenario to work out.
Caylee is a common name anymore, I hear it so often, it's like one of the most popular little girl names.
I have a granddaughter named Kaylea.
PLUS, it was proven, Lee is NOT the Daddy, do you get that yet??


----------



## AllieBaba (May 31, 2011)

The same mindset came into play with the OJ trial. You had loons who followed every word and who went into that trial with their own idea of what happened. No matter what happened, they had an answer for everything.

Media morons. Nobody knows what happened to that little girl except the little girl, who is dead, and her killer. What we see conjured up by people whose only knowledge comes from the media is just fantasy.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> They were NOT exonerated at that time. Stop spinning posts to fit your agenda please.
> 
> I am talking about the time-period when they wanted to rule people out. If he (they) was exonerated they wouldn't be asking him (them) for a test.
> 
> ...



Be honest.  Why were they ever asked to give pat. tests?  Because of casey claiming abuse.  They were ruled out and then ruled out again.

  At this time they have been exonerated and you trying to play "what if" is irrelevant.   

If you were preggers and found dead and your nut case sister was the suspect and  claimed you were raped by your dad or brother,   yes they would.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> The same mindset came into play with the OJ trial. You had loons who followed every word and who went into that trial with their own idea of what happened. No matter what happened, they had an answer for everything.
> 
> Media morons. Nobody knows what happened to that little girl except the little girl, who is dead, and her killer. What we see conjured up by people whose only knowledge comes from the media is just fantasy.



Allie, you agreed with the OJ verdict?  Or don't have an opinion because you weren't on the jury?


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Caylee = Casey + Lee
> 
> I think you're losing it, for real  The statement in red doesn't mean squat and you know it, you are trying to make things fit in order for your scenario to work out.
> Caylee is a common name anymore, I hear it so often, it's like one of the most popular little girl names.
> ...




Who said it meant anything?

That is just my opinion.
I've never saw Caylee spelled that way. Sure, it doesn't prove anything. Just makes one wonder. That's all. I didn't commentate. I just posted it. So get a grip!

Yeah, okay. The fact they 'proved' Lee is not the father really takes the attention away from them even considering....he might be.

That is the most convoluted backwards back-woods wood-chucking reasoning ever!! 


Are you people even capable of thinking deeper? 

I wish Casey was guilty. I wouldn't have to be wasting all this time defending (what I believe to be) the truth then.


----------



## JimH52 (May 31, 2011)

frogandtoad said:


> Shame, shame, SHAME on Judge Perry!!!!!  If convicted, can Casey get a new trial--because of the judge's refusal to let her defense team have its say???
> Pitiful, pitiful, pitiful.  (ALMOST as pathetic as the way CNN/HLN is spinning this one.)



What are you talking about?  CNN is showing the trial.  If you listen to Nancy Grace or one of the talking heads, you may  get any idea.  The facts are coming down showing Casey a liar.  She has lied from day one.  If she gets on the stand, she will lie then also.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> The same mindset came into play with the OJ trial. You had loons who followed every word and who went into that trial with their own idea of what happened. No matter what happened, they had an answer for everything.
> 
> Media morons. Nobody knows what happened to that little girl except the little girl, who is dead, and her killer. What we see conjured up by people whose only knowledge comes from the media is just fantasy.





My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Daydreamer,
> ...



Thank you for your answer.

It just looks to me that you are trying to deflect blame from Casey. Yet she is the one who gave excuses to everyone where her daughter was for 31 days.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 31, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> frogandtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Shame, shame, SHAME on Judge Perry!!!!!  If convicted, can Casey get a new trial--because of the judge's refusal to let her defense team have its say???
> ...




Are you kidding????? Listen to Nancy Grace?.....to get an idea??????

Are you for REAL, really? You aren't serious, are you? (please please please be a typo)

Why not tune into FOX afterward to get some real Fair and Balanced news while you're at it.

Wow.
I didn't know Sheeple even knew how to find this particular forum.

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

The truth lies with Casey, bottom line people, accept it or not.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > frogandtoad said:
> ...



What the hell is wrong with Nancy Grace??


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > The same mindset came into play with the OJ trial. You had loons who followed every word and who went into that trial with their own idea of what happened. No matter what happened, they had an answer for everything.
> ...



Oh brother.  

 You know_ everything _about how the whole family are liars, obstructionists, abusive, delusional, casey   is a sad victim, the baby drowned, and George is the master mind cover up molester.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Where to start?

She screams and hollers how guilty the criminal of the day is, but if they are found to be innocent, she never says she was wrong.

The Duke lacrosse players are a perfect case in point. She railed on them for weeks. When the accusations were found to be false, instant clam-up.


----------



## R.D. (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> What the hell is wrong with Nancy Grace??



**bristle**...I just can't stand  her.

That doesn't mean she's wrong on this issue.  She is just a commentator , the facts are in the trial.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is wrong with Nancy Grace??
> ...



Oh yeah, she's a piranha, I can't stand her all the time, I watch her rarely.
I just enjoyed getting everyone riled up by saying "what the hell is wrong with Nancy Grace??" ~LMAO~


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 31, 2011)

Anyone with a brain can see that the creepy bitch killed her daughter. Personally, I believe the rumors that she was using Chloroform to put her daughter to sleep so she could go out whoring all doped up at clubs. Chloroform can cause death. I think it was most likely an accident, but then she tried to cover it up. I don't believe that she intended to kill her, but if she did, she needs to die. Otherwise, She needs to do some hard time. ~BH


----------



## JimH52 (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Now Dabs, you know the woman can go overboard.  No, you know that she can go overboard and take everyone with her.  She found Casey guilty months, if not years, ago.  The she tries to have different views on her program and steps on them if they disagree with her.  You know, sort of like Hannity and O"Reilly.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

Good moring people. Sorry I ducked out on you yesterday. I'm in the middle of research for an upcoming project and came across a great site on Gypsy Culture and kinda got lost in it. 

Apparently I still have both eyes left this morning -- 

I see Lee Anthony is on the stand this morning. I don't believe he will act the same snarky way he did during his deposition. From what I have seen, so far, the State has done a great job in coaching the Anthony's to not behave the way they have before while under examination.

I'm gonna try to catch up on the posts I missed yesterday. Chat with y'all later.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning Texas,  
Just damn...did you just see the crowd lining up to get into the court room.  Effin' animals.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Morning Texas,
> Just damn...did you just see the crowd lining up to get into the court room.  Effin' animals.



Sadly, I did. 

Totally ridiculous. I can't believe some people's mentality. 

You can bet their ancestors were the first in line to see the traveling freak shows.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

Merde! Maybe the State should just leave that file up there on the stand with Lee. Ya think?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

lol

As I listen to Lee this morning, as with the parents, I think the family is doing their darn best not to give a motive. That being Cindy and cayse fought a great deal regarding what was best for Caylee 

It was Amy Huizenga who brought up any conflict btwn mother and daughter regarding Caylee


----------



## Gunny (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You guys, they have DNA evidence. It wasn't anyone in the family, or at the house that night.
> ...



Since it DID exclude the family, it cannot be "anyone".


----------



## Gunny (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> lol
> 
> As I listen to Lee this morning, as with the parents, I think the family is doing their darn best not to give a motive. That being Cindy and cayse fought a great deal regarding what was best for Caylee
> 
> It was Amy Huizenga who brought up any conflict btwn mother and daughter regarding Caylee



I was less than impressed with the mother.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Gunny said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



It simply excluded them from that   DNA sample.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Gunny said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...



I felt bad for her.  

Less impressed in what way?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> MaggieMae and Dabs,
> 
> Yes, I agree Casey had it made, from the outside looking in. On the surface anyway.
> But at what cost? If her father was molesting her and perhaps Caylee, free rent has no value or appreciation.
> ...



I don't think Casey was a party girl for the first 21 years of her life, at least I've seen no history of that. It was only when she decided she wanted to cut the ties that she began acting like a tiger let out of a cage. Remember, she still had a Winnie the Pool decor in her bedroom! A party girl would at least take that stuff down. That said, she got pregnant, which her mother turned a blind eye to until Casey told her she was 7 months pregnant. I think Cindy Anthony was one of those mothers who didn't want to see her little girl ever grow up. When Caylee came along, she (Cindy) had another little girl to take Casey's place. 

As for the chain of events, I don't think Cindy Anthony was complicit in any alleged coverup. She's too credible as a woman who has been living in a surreal state for years pretending her life was perfect.  Suddenly reality hits, as does bankruptcy, with George contributing heavily to the problem with finances. Yet even with Cindy herself not working but collecting disability, they decided on July 4, 2008, to redo their backyard with concrete, sod the side of the house, etc., the day after Casey finally came forward and admitted that Caylee had been missing for 30 days.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



The fact that she would not, and still will not, reveal the name of the father says volumes to me. At the time she got pregnant, she was not out clubbing and balling a half-dozen guys at the same time.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> lol
> 
> As I listen to Lee this morning, as with the parents, I think the family is doing their darn best not to give a motive. That being Cindy and cayse fought a great deal regarding what was best for Caylee
> 
> It was Amy Huizenga who brought up any conflict btwn mother and daughter regarding Caylee



But, they can't have thier cake and eat it too.

Cindy, herself, testified what a great loving, naturally maternal mother Casey was.

Lee testifies to what Casey said Cindy told her. That she was an unfit mother. That Caylee was a mistake. Casey's mistake.
Of course, this did come from Casey's mouth.

I would like to hear what Cindy Anthony has to say about that statement.

* and Gunny -- I was not impressed either.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > That's fine you don't believe it. It's still a free country (unless Patriot Act part IV was introduced while I was showering earlier but.....) here's what a lot of you are doing:
> ...



Yeah, like that's been happening so far. I'm still trying to read through about a hundred posts from where I left off day before yesterday, but _interpretation_ of facts has been the norm with the exception of a few posts. And you do know that "sworn testimony" can be challenged, I hope.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...


If she was crossed she would have to admit to it.  Thats my point, under direct they are trying to only give positive spin on her parenting and releaitonship with Caylee.  Which clearly imo the evidence so far bears false.  

Again, I think they don't want to provide motive.  JB certainly doesn't want this as a possible  motive brought out either.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anyone here taken the time to research chloroform?

"Chloroform can be formed during the break-down of chlorine-containing compounds, and may be found in in small amounts in chlorinated drinking or swimming pool water. Chlorine treatment of drinking water is often necessary to prevent diseases that can be a major cause of illness. 

Chloroform evaporates quickly. Most of the chloroform that ends up in lakes, streams, or soil evaporates into the air. However, chloroform that seeps through soil into ground-water can remain unchanged for many years. "

Chemical Fact Sheets -- Chloroform


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > My "drama" comes from your snarky little comment _"Use your head..."_ How about leaving out the self-righteous commentary, then there wouldn't be a need for "drama" from me at all. And of course accusing me of being dishonest is disengenuous at best since you would need to explain to others here what you mean. But that would derail the thread, so if you think I'm so dishonest, I invite you to start a brand new thread in the Flame Zone and copy what you feel is "dishonest" regarding any political discussions we've had.
> ...



I'd like _your_ link, because I distinctly remember George saying that Casey removed the gas cans from the trunk, and at that time they had words. So perhaps there's more to that particular piece of testimony? All I can find are videos of the testimony; no transcripts.

Also, maybe I just assumed George's car would be in the driveway (or the garage?). Is that not a natural assumption? If not, where was it?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah....here's a thought.   How about you all who want to pretend facts don't matter start your own thread where you can all pat yourselves on the backs for being uninformed like rock stars and stupid as drywall.
> ...



Absolutley. 

But alarm clocks     DD has declared her not guilty and more.  The pretense that we should all be more like her  open-minded and undecided (as she has done now several times) is laughable.  Her wish is we all agree and find her not guilty.  I am open to be swayed from my opinion based on the facts presented and challenged in the trial.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I've been reading Lee Anthony's Interview with Law Enforvement and here's a few things that he said in it.
> 
> George Anthony told him -- before Casey showed up with the missing gas cans -- that he (George) was pretty sure that Casey was the one whio took them.
> 
> ...



Lee Anthony is testifying today, and although I'm taping it, I've only listened to about an hour. But I was struck how unprepared he seems to be. Prosecutors and defense attorneys usually run through the questions that will be asked and the expected responses. Lee seems confused as to his prompts.

And thanks so much for that link. It will be extremely helpful.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> I just tuned in (I over slept)
> 
> But I just heard her say:
> "Ever since that day she (Cindy) hasn't put anyone in the trunk?"  Was that another Freudian slip?
> ...



Also, the media hounds are taking great pains to continually mention that Casey's body language is stoic and uncaring. She's on trial for her life. So what kind of body language should she be exhibiting? During Cindy's testimony yesterday when they were talking about her not realizing Casey was pregnant and Casey was asked to stand up so the court could see how small in stature she is anyway, one of those "reporters" (who has the case all locked up against Casey) interjected "All we can see now are her boobs sticking out there."

The media has made this case into a fucking circus and have acted in the most unprofessional manner I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

"And when my mother
at that point had opened up my sister's wallet, she had actually aiready opened
up my sister's wallet because she was looking through the contents of this large
wallet, saw unfolded, it had to be a minimum of a hundred and forty, maybe as
much as two hundred dollars just from seeing the number of bills, straight twenty
dollars biifs that were taken out. And the reason why I know the officer wasn't in
there is because my morn grabbed the money and goes, and, and put it in her
pocket. And no one else was in there."

I guess Cindy and George can add that to the $14,000 she testified they received for selling little Caylee's pictures and videos.

This family is fucking despictable. Trash. All of them.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I'd like _your_ link, because I distinctly remember George saying that Casey removed the gas cans from the trunk, and at that time they had words. So perhaps there's more to that particular piece of testimony? All I can find are videos of the testimony; no transcripts.
> 
> Also, maybe I just assumed George's car would be in the driveway (or the garage?). Is that not a natural assumption? If not, where was it?



LINK

I was responding in that last post that JB did not place George near the car as was suggested.

Yes, it's  a natural assumption.  I assume based on testimony   garage over drive.  She thinking he was at work didn't see his car in the garage and opened it.  She was in the drive way


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> I don't know if I can watch anymore of this BULLSHIT.
> 
> This woman is NOT tearing at all. Look at her. Look for any moisture on her face YET she keeps dabbing her eyes and wiping her nose.
> I am convinced this is an act!!!!!!!!!
> ...



My interpretation of what I watched is that Cindy really doesn't know what happened, but for the longest time she was _willing to believe_ that at the very least Casey had abandoned her child to a babysitter so that she could party (having finally won her independence). Now I think she's not so sure. Her anguish toward the end of cross examination is an indication (to me) that she's afraid of the truth. It's like anything else in life where a person gets fixated on what appears to be the truth based on what others say, and it's hard to see beyond that.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> "And when my mother
> at that point had opened up my sister's wallet, she had actually aiready opened
> up my sister's wallet because she was looking through the contents of this large
> wallet, saw unfolded, it had to be a minimum of a hundred and forty, maybe as
> ...



Did he say that on the stand today?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



You misspelled misspelling.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > "And when my mother
> ...



No. It's from the same law enforcement statement they kept showing him . . . to refresh his memory. The same statement where he offers up that Casey didn't pack the bags that he retrieved from Tony Lazzaro's:

EE You, you said, you made mention that everything was so organized that it struck
you odd that it was your sister's bag?
LA Huh, yeah (affirmative) absolutely uhm, because knowing my sister and knowing
myseif, uhm, we are not organized. Uhm, when we pack, or even if we're at a
residence, I mean our stuff is ail over the piace. it's aii over the floor. If we're
packing we shove it into the bags. Uhm, it was, it's, if somebody toid me that my
sister packed that bag I would call them a liar.
EE You'd question it right off the bat?
LA Absolutely a hundred percent. It is my firm belief that someone else packed that
bag for her when I went to pick if up. It is my firm belief of that. Something that!
did not get to convey to you before because I probably just forgot.

http://humbleopinion.net76.net/interviews/lee anthony.pdf


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. Daydreamer is still foaming at the mouth I see. And tossing insults. *eye roll*.
> ...



Hear hear. Baez seems to be scared to say anything for fear of an objection. Is he that ill-prepared? He should let his female counterpart take a stab at it, just as the prosecution did. And SHE did a far better job. At least we could understand her and she wasn't mumbling.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


And the next line is:

EE:  She's just stealing her money back from the girl that stole it.

Since the defense didn't bring it up -  the jury doesn't know - it is not evidence now.
Do you really want the jury to know cayse stole from her mother?
LINK


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody wrapped duct tape over Caylee's mouth, and then placed a red heart sticker on top of that. And according to the autopsy reports, which are available online, this duct tape was placed on Caylee when she was either 'still fresh or still alive' (that is according to the autopsy). Some of the duct tape was so stuck to the baby's hair, it didn't 'rot' off, like her skin and other things did.
> ...



The key to this entire case is what happened over these two days, and it seems extremely likely to me that there was indeed a coverup and the child was already dead.

_June 15  Caylee visits her great-grandfather at an assisted living facility. A video is later produced in an attempt to verify the sighting.

Cindy and Caylee allegedly go swimming in the Anthony's pool. Afterwards, Cindy takes the ladder away from the pool and closes the gate.

June 16  At or about 12:30 p.m., George Anthony allegedly sees Casey and Caylee leave with backpacks on their shoulders.

At 2:30 p.m., George Anthony leaves for work.

Between 3:00 p.m. and 7:30 p.m., Casey allegedly makes numerous calls, lasting anywhere from a few seconds to a minute, to her parents and several friends.
_
Timeline of Events: Casey Anthony: Caylee Anthony


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Well then, let's just tell the judge and jury that and end this little fiasco.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

If everyone is acting  OMFGodish over the defense and their shit, I can't wait to see how the words are going to explode over the monitor when the prosecution gets started!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 1, 2011)

She is only guilty if after a trial a jury of her peers says she is. Or she confesses.

But then you all should already know that. Or can I announce that Obama is guilty of say, forging a birth certificate and be done with it?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


 

You applauded the crank that dissed me when I said that


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She is only guilty if after a trial a jury of her peers says she is. Or she confesses.
> 
> But then you all should already know that. Or can I announce that Obama is guilty of say, forging a birth certificate and be done with it?



We know, we know.


There are no innocent people in jail and the guilty _never _walk free.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > She is only guilty if after a trial a jury of her peers says she is. Or she confesses.
> ...



Either we are a Country of Laws with set rules or we are not. If you all can gleefully go about claiming someone is guilty of murder based on no trial then we all can, including the President. So which is it?

Is she innocent until proven guilty or shall we just lynch her and save the time? Why we could get rid of those pesky Judges and just live by rumor and mob rule. Hope you have lots of armed friends.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I don't care if the jury hears it or not. If it's the truth, then it's the truth.

I just don't understand why it was so important to the State to not let LA testify on his opinion of who packed those bags. What the hell difference does it make who packed the bags. They lost me there.

Now, I'm wondering how many members here think it's acceptable for family members to sell pictures and videos of their missing or supposed murdered loved ones?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Daydreamer,
> 
> Serious question. Are you a friend of Casey Anthony?
> 
> The reason I ask it that it seems to me, you are pretty heavily invested in trying to make everyone else guilty, and for her to be innocent.



The Internet is awash with message boards and blogging about this case. We're most assuredly not the only ones who believe there is a rush to judgment about Casey Anthony's guilt.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


And the rules are a jury will have the final say.  Not that it is bad mojo for the rest of society to discuss and reach their own conclusions.  

  Come back when she is found not guilty (not found  innocent mind you) when she is being denied her constitutional  rights  and we'll agree.  But remember convicted felons tend to have a hard time of things.  Yes she is already a convicted felon.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> The same mindset came into play with the OJ trial. You had loons who followed every word and who went into that trial with their own idea of what happened. No matter what happened, they had an answer for everything.
> 
> Media morons. Nobody knows what happened to that little girl except the little girl, who is dead, and her killer. What we see conjured up by people whose only knowledge comes from the media is just fantasy.



For once we can agree on something. Well said.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Our legal systems is BASED on the concept that " one is INNOCENT till proven GUILTY" thus a not guilty verdict is an affirmation she is INNOCENT of the listed crimes.

Remind all these left of center people that I am free to announce that Obama is guilty of, well anything I want to claim he did. And so is society according to you.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I don't care if the jury hears it or not. If it's the truth, then it's the truth.
> 
> I just don't understand why it was so important to the State to not let LA testify on his opinion of who packed those bags. What the hell difference does it make who packed the bags. They lost me there.
> 
> Now, I'm wondering how many members here think it's acceptable for family members to sell pictures and videos of their missing or supposed murdered loved ones?



Just for clarity, you think she is not guilty, right?

So why would you not care what the jury hears regarding her stealing from her mother?  

LA can only state opinion regarding the bags, I suspect thats why.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> frogandtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Shame, shame, SHAME on Judge Perry!!!!!  If convicted, can Casey get a new trial--because of the judge's refusal to let her defense team have its say???
> ...



It isn't CNN, it's HLN (a CNN sister station) that covers the afternoon sessions live. TruTV does the morning sessions. However, both of them seem to cut for commercial at a crucial moment in the testimony and by the time we've all bought our year's supply of Proactive zit control, the live moment has been lost. Naturally we can go back and watch the video to catch it, but in the meantime, it seems to me that anything that might make it appear that a red flag favoring the defense has been raised, it's time for a commercial break. Both HLN, TruTV and almost all the media have (almost embarrassingly) projected Casey Anthony as being an evil she-demon from hell who callously murdered her child, duct-taped her mouth, stuffed her into a garbage bag and slung the bag into a snake-infested field (after carrying her decomposing body around in the trunk of her car for 31 days). Then went merrily around like a Lindsey Lohan wannabe, lying to her parents about here whereabouts all because she wanted to be "free." 






Unless Casey suffers from multiple personality disorder, it just doesn't add up.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if the jury hears it or not. If it's the truth, then it's the truth.
> ...



FOR THE RECORD.

No, I do not think Casey Anthony is innocent. I think she is guilty in not reporting, hiding the fact and covering up her daughter's death. I do think Caylee's death was accidental -- in which ever scenario you wanna lay out. If she was indeed drugging the child and had so in the past -- it's an unthinkable act of a Mother -- but I don't think she intentionally drugged her death. If you think her death was an accidental drowning -- as I do -- she still would not be guilty of murder. In the accidental drowning scenario, is she alone in her actions? Or should someone else be charged in the not reporting, hiding the fact and creating a cover up?

I don't care what the Jury hears -- as long as it's the truth.

I want the true facts to come out about Caylee's death and the true facts about the cover up to be uncovered.

The truth. The whole truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Our legal systems is BASED on the concept that " one is INNOCENT till proven GUILTY" thus a not guilty verdict is an affirmation she is INNOCENT of the listed crimes.
> 
> Remind all these left of center people that I am free to announce that Obama is guilty of, well anything I want to claim he did. And so is society according to you.



If the prosecution fails to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt the jury has no choice but to find the defendant not guilty, that does not necessarily mean innocent; it   means the prosecution did not meet the standard of proof.  I wouldn't be opposed to the addition of the finding in innocence

You can make any claim you like and  just like  with the BC stuff, people may laugh at you


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> FOR THE RECORD.
> 
> No, I do not think Casey Anthony is innocent. I think she is guilty in not reporting, hiding the fact and covering up her daughter's death. I do think Caylee's death was accidental -- in which ever scenario you wanna lay out. If she was indeed drugging the child and had so in the past -- it's an unthinkable act of a Mother -- but I don't think she intentionally drugged her death. If you think her death was an accidental drowning -- as I do -- she still would not be guilty of murder. In the accidental drowning scenario, is she alone in her actions? Or should someone else be charged in the not reporting, hiding the fact and creating a cover up?
> 
> ...



Here is where I get confused by you all  

 First, she is not on trial for covering up but for murder.  Nothing else matters right now as far as the State and she is concerned,  I am sure.   So, yes, you think she is not guilty of the charge of murder ....why all the word play?  

That said, you believe JB.  Why can't the simple facts presented or not present in the trial be sufficient to discuss this case?  Constantly bringing up things the jury does not know and will not be deliberating is useless imo.

 We have to put ourselves in the jurys head, not them in our heads.

We all want the facts, but only one person holds those answers and she has been silent for years


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like _your_ link, because I distinctly remember George saying that Casey removed the gas cans from the trunk, and at that time they had words. So perhaps there's more to that particular piece of testimony? All I can find are videos of the testimony; no transcripts.
> ...



Thanks. Link doesn't work for me, but that's okay.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> If everyone is acting  OMFGodish over the defense and their shit, I can't wait to see how the words are going to explode over the monitor when the prosecution gets started!



Don't you mean the defense? The prosecution is still up at bat.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > FOR THE RECORD.
> ...



We can't be sure that only *one* person hold those answers, can we? Because we haven't heard all the evidence yet. And I think I already stated -- but I just bolded it for you -- that I don't think she is guilty of murder. No word play.

No word play:

I DO NOT BELIEVE CASEY ANTHONY IS GUILTY OF *MURDER*.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I don't think a blanket statement like that is anything but stupid at this point. If you said that too, then your dismissal was earned.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Go away.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > If everyone is acting  OMFGodish over the defense and their shit, I can't wait to see how the words are going to explode over the monitor when the prosecution gets started!
> ...



At this point in time, I'm not sure that the fuck I meant. People are screaming thru their monitors, acting like they are all involved and at the courthouse and ready to shoot each other!
Jesus H, I'd rather be at school with a zillion kids.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Just for clarity, you think she is not guilty, right?





Texas Writer said:


> FOR THE RECORD.
> 
> No, I do not think Casey Anthony is innocent. I think she is guilty in not reporting, hiding the fact and covering up her daughter's death.





Texas Writer said:


> No word play:
> 
> I DO NOT BELIEVE CASEY ANTHONY IS GUILTY OF *MURDER*.



Thank  you, thats my point

Everyone who agrees with you and/or claims no opinion is crying foul at media, pre-judging etc.  It goes both ways clearly.  So shouldn't we be discussing what _is in the trial_ at this point?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > FOR THE RECORD.
> ...



The jury is hearing all these things related to the case, but not the "murder" because it's the job of defense counsel to do just that. So far except for the opening statement, the prosecution has produced no evidence of Casey's charge of murder in the first degree. If it can ultimately be proven that a coverup of Caylee's death occurred and Casey Anthony was a participant, the jury should return a murder two conviction, or less, or perhaps acquit her entirely of "murder" or even manslaughter. There would then be another trial, again if a coverup is proven, naming just about everyone in the family as co-conspirators.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Actually, except for a few minor frays at the outset, this thread has been relatively sane.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

There is going to be a riot they say, after the verdict is read, moreso if the verdict comes back where Casey is totally set free. I can't see how that would happen, but I have seen some dumbass jurors before. But I read an article on AOL that said they expect there to be a riot in the Florida regions if the girl walks free. And also, you can also expect somebody to try and take her ass out, People don't take kindly to Mothers killing their babies, regardless if the jury finds her guilty or not. Because just like all of us here are putting in our opinions, there are people walking the streets of Florida who have opinions too, the majority--- think she is guilty.
Last I saw it was 86% for guilty
13% not guilty....don't ask me where that last 1 percent is.
Somebody will try to kill her if she walks free.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Ok, if you call rabid bites and orgasms over a murder charge-sane, Okie dokie then.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> The jury is hearing all these things related to the case, but not the "murder" because it's the job of defense counsel to do just that. So far except for the opening statement, the prosecution has produced no evidence of Casey's charge of murder in the first degree. If it can ultimately be proven that a coverup of Caylee's death occurred and Casey Anthony was a participant, the jury should return a murder two conviction, or less, or perhaps acquit her entirely of "murder" or even manslaughter. There would then be another trial, again if a coverup is proven, naming just about everyone in the family as co-conspirators.



Not yet, it's still early.  Are you telling us the State will not address the murder for which she is on trial for?


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Just for clarity, you think she is not guilty, right?
> ...



RD ~~ I don't know what you want from me.

I have not cried foul at the media -- even though I admit I had to sit on my hands to keep responding to the above Nancy DisGrace posts.

I have no idea why the State didn't think to bring charges against her for what we know she is guilty of via her own DT team's admission. She is guilty of not reporting, hiding the fact and covering up the death of her daughter. And the State had to know that by her actions during those 31 days.

The defense admitted it.
The State has proven those facts in the testimony of the witnesses so far.

The State and Defense have also proven thru the State's witnesses that Casey Anthony was a loving, caring giving maternal Mother. 

I'm not prejudging anyone. I have a theory of what I think may have happened, using the State and the Defense's opening statements and the evidence so far. Yes, I have used the sworn statements of George, Cindy, Lee, Ray Kronk, Tony Larraro, Jesse Grund, etc . . . to see what was actually said even though it may not be allowed in by the Judge. And as I have stated before -- whether Caylee died by being drugged or by drowning in the family pool -- I believe both scenarios fall under unintentional.

And yes, I believe the whole damn family are liars. All of them. And it makes me sick to think they and other people made money off of this little girl's death.

I'm sorry if I don't see this case the way you do.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



The above in red, does this include the 31 days the little girl was missing and Casey was dancing and partying and entering hod bod contests??
That falls into that great loving nurturing Mother category too I guess??


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> RD ~~ I don't know what you want from me.
> 
> I have not cried foul at the media -- even though I admit I had to sit on my hands to keep responding to the above Nancy DisGrace posts.
> 
> ...



Sigh, I guess I just can't make myself clear. How can you really claim you're not prejudging and then defend your stance with pre trial evidence?  We all prejudge or have no opinion. Without caysee telling us so, how can you decide a drugging is unintentional?

Bolded: The State is charging her with murder.  The defense is only admitting what can't be denied and then some (drowning)


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who agrees with you and/or claims no opinion is crying foul at media, pre-judging etc.  It goes both ways clearly.  So shouldn't we be discussing what _is in the trial_ at this point?
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Allow me!
> 
> The 31 days are irrelevant if you believe the child was dead on June 16th. Doesn't matter if it was the next day, the next week or 31 days from then.
> She (and George?) never reported a dead baby. The baby was NOT missing.
> ...


Not quite.  

The States stance is she killed   Caylee on the 16th and those 31 days are completely 100%  relevant.  The baby was missing -  dead and missing to everyone except cayse.  

The defense admits to her multiple lies as the defense.  The State brought forth her lies as proof of guilt.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> What you're saying is, anyone with any opinion right now is prejudging?



Of course, otherwise you have no opinion yet



> We are discussing what we're discussing based on what we're hearing via the trial.



No you are not.  Here and there, but not as a whole.


> I think what you want is for everyone to assume Casey is guilty (like the State does) and take it from there.
> Doesn't work that way if, that is what you're looking for.



The State assumes nothing.  They must prove what they know or she walks.  Other than that take a gander in the mirror



> So far Texas and I both feel the way we do based on what was said in Open Statements on Tuesday May 24th. So we ARE discussing this trial.
> 
> *I for one.... in no way, shape or form thought Casey was innocent prior to that. *I was part of the minion who, listened to what the media was putting out (for I never sat and talked with Casey, G&A personally) and felt she more than likely, killed her daughter.
> 
> ...



Forgive me my doubts regarding your claims.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > RD ~~ I don't know what you want from me.
> ...



*Theory.*

Okay, RD ~~

Based on* only* what has been put into evidence, testified too or entered into record . . . I do not beleve that a woman who has repeatedly been described by every State's witness that has been asked, and including her own Mother, has testified that Casey Anthony was a loving, giving, nurturing, naturally maternal Mother, cold heartedly killed her child deliberately.

Yours and others badgering is not gonna change my mind.
I have my opinion and my theory on this case and unless I hear/see some really compelling testimony and exhibits from the State, again entered into record, it's not gonna change.

I'm sorry if you or others here have a problem with my belief.
I'm not clarifying myself on my stance again.
I'm done.
Next question, please.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

AND why the fuck are ya all yelling at me over the testimony about what a great Mother Casey was? 
It wasn't my fucking testimony.

Get over it and instead of being pissed off over it, why don't y'all ask yourselves WHY?
Why would so many people testify to this and WHAT would cause her to do an about turn of face and murder her daughter?


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Please know I am saying ths in total respect:

Seeing you have an idea how this forum should flow, why don't you lead by example?
Why don't you talk about what YOU think is pertinent in the trial and then perhaps, you'll get the banter you're looking for.

Because other than talking about all the lawyers demeanor and dress, I really don't know what you'd like to talk about.

Lee I thought was useless to both sides today.
And the LE officers being questioned are also, non-issues although I know the jury needs to hear all this though.

(how was that?)


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Not quite.
> 
> The States stance is she killed   Caylee on the 16th and those 31 days are completely 100%  relevant.  The baby was missing -  dead and missing to everyone except cayse.
> 
> The defense admits to her multiple lies as the defense.  The State brought forth her lies as proof of guilt.





Wow. I just don't know why some of you can't put on two hats.

TRUE!!! The STATE is saying this however, the EXPLANATION (whether you want to buy it or not) has been explained.

So from the Defense's prospective the 31-days of NOT REPORTING A MISSING CHILD has been satisfied!!!!!!!

She wasn't an uncaring unfit mother for 31 days.
She knew her daughter was dead.

Her actions are STILL very very very disturbing but that doesn't make her an unfit mother. Not if you believe she already knew Caylee was dead.

Therefore, your claim of being an unfit mother because she didn't report her child missing for 31 days is like a dog chasing his tail.
Those of us (so far, 2 of us on this forum) think the baby died on June 16th.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

And what's interesting is, Casey's 'erratic' behavior seems to have started around May 2008. 

Why?

What happened to turn her into this thief? A complete delusional storyteller? A more-than-average liar?
A horrible friend? A resentful daughter? Yet...............by all accounts, still a loving mother?
How does that happen???

What happened to make her snap?

There are no reports, testimonies or stories showing Casey acting out (or even GOING out to party) prior to June 2008.
She's been legal to party ever since 2004.

Now, COULD George have started molesting her again? Sure. Why not?
Could George have started molesting Caylee around then? Sure. Why not?

Could Cindy not have been available to Casey on an emotional level? Absolutely seeing she resides in LaLa Land at all times.

Something happened to Casey in 2008 although there's testimony suggesting she was reaching out for mental help mid or late 2007.

Why did she start making up all these make-believe people?
Surely this is not a symptom of being ONLY an 'unfit' mother. It's a symptom of a disturbed individual. Something needs to disturb a person in order to become a disturbed person.

Now if you're incapable of digging deeper in an attempt to find out WHY she acted this way then, fine. You're forgiven.
But please don't beat the rest of us up who DO have the ability to dig a little deeper and at least.......entertain a possible explanation on a more emotional, psychological, mental and physical level which............ is evident some of you are incapable of.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> *Theory.*
> 
> Okay, RD ~~
> 
> ...



Fair enough.

I have no problem believing  a woman who lied continuously for 31 days after said death and lied and stole from friends and family for years killed her child and wrapped her head in duct tape hid her and now claims abuse and it was an accident.  

Susan Smith, Andrea Yates, Diane Downs, Darlie Routier etc... all mothers   who appeared  to love and     killed their children.  


Who is badgering or yelling at you?  You seem to give as good as you get.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > *Theory.*
> ...



Excellant case points.
All these woman loved their children and each one is so different, except-they all killed their children.
And all are sitting in a federal prison right now, with the exception of Andrea Yates, who is in a mental hospital.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > *Theory.*
> ...



And now we know where you stand. 

BUT, there hasn't been one shred of forensic proof testified to or entered into court records that prove Caysey Anthony was* the *one who wrapped her child's head in that duct tape.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Wow. I just don't know why some of you can't put on two hats.
> 
> TRUE!!! The STATE is saying this however, the EXPLANATION (whether you want to buy it or not) has been explained.
> 
> ...



 

" * the EXPLANATION (whether you want to buy it or not) has been explained."
*  Really.....you're serious? 
 

 "*So from the Defense's prospective the 31-days of NOT REPORTING A MISSING CHILD has been satisfied!!!!!!!
*...thats why there is the trial.   


We all agree the baby died on the 16th wth are you missing????  Oh  never mind I doubt you even know.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Excellant case points.
> All these woman loved their children and each one is so different, except-they all killed their children.
> And all are sitting in a federal prison right now, with the exception of Andrea Yates, who is in a mental hospital.





Not trying to incite another argument but, did any of these women have pathological lying, delusional-denying, deceiving and deceptive parents (and, if we are to believe Baez's claim, add: a molesting father and brother) though???????

Did any of these women live in a totally non-existent world with made up friends, jobs, apartments, nanny's and schooling?

I don't think Casey fits their profile.  Not at all.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> And now we know where you stand.
> 
> BUT, there hasn't been one shred of forensic proof testified to or entered into court records that prove Caysey Anthony was* the *one who wrapped her child's head in that duct tape.



I know, not yet.

I'm waiting for for the proof one way or the other.  That she was kind to her baby sometimes doesn't do it.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> " * the EXPLANATION (whether you want to buy it or not) has been explained."
> *  Really.....you're serious?
> 
> 
> ...




So another words, what you're basically saying is: If the Law says you're guilty and......the news media reports it then, why have a trial? They're guilty and no reasonable explanation will ever nor COULD ever, satisfy the contrary. 

Is that how you feel? Because that's exactly how I feel you feel. 
You're more or less saying:
Ladies and Gentlemen of the USA; you are guilty until proven innocent. 
(and we won't hear any medical or emotional mumbo jumbo as a defense)


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Excellant case points.
> ...



I don't either. Of course, rather than a discussion over our beliefs, I'm sure we'll be called a variety of names or be yelled at by that damn rabid Dabs.

In fact I find myself wondering, if, in fact,  Zanny was more than a figment of Casey's imagination.  With all the noise going on this girl's head . . . maybe she *was* Zanny. 

Okay, gang. Here's something new for you to spew and sputter over.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> We all agree the baby died on the 16th wth are you missing????  Oh  never mind I doubt you even know.



You're right. I don't know because I don't even know what the fuck you wrote.


According to the defense (and I am not saying they're right) but Caylee DIED on June 16th.

That is WHY I am saying they satisfied the explanation as to WHY Casey did not report it.

I am NOT saying what the Defense is saying is 100% true and at the same time, I am NOT saying what the State is claiming is 100% accurate either.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> So another words, what you're basically saying is: If the Law says you're guilty and......the news media reports it then, why have a trial? They're guilty and no reasonable explanation will ever nor COULD ever, satisfy the contrary.
> 
> Is that how you feel? Because that's exactly how I feel you feel.
> You're more or less saying:
> ...



No, actually I'm saying you're an idiot.



> " the EXPLANATION (whether you want to buy it or not) has been explained."


  I don't.  The State doesn't.  What is  it you fail to understand?



> So from the Defense's prospective the 31-days of NOT REPORTING A MISSING CHILD has been satisfied!!!!!!!


 Again, thats why we are in the trial.  State vs Anthony....



> Her actions are STILL very very very disturbing but that doesn't make her an unfit mother. Not if you believe she already knew Caylee was dead.


  Well, duh - she wasn't a mother at that point, was she?    Then again, why disturbing?  Are you suggesting she should have mourned differently?


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I went one more step than you. I was wondering if George was Zanny seeing he wasn't working (around the same time "Zanny" came onto the scene in late 2007) although Cindy believed he was.

Next topic:

This might not have anything to do with anything but I just read (from Cindy's letter to Casey) that Lee got a pet turtle and named it ZAM?

I don't know. These "A's" and "M's" seem to be a common theme (Marie and Anthony) but now....the "Z"?????? (Zanny).

Just found that odd. I'm probably digging too deeply on that one


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > So another words, what you're basically saying is: If the Law says you're guilty and......the news media reports it then, why have a trial? They're guilty and no reasonable explanation will ever nor COULD ever, satisfy the contrary.
> ...



I tired to be cool with you but you know what? Your twelve year old behavior is irritating as shit.
You're obviously an immature individual (let me guess, you're about 15 years old?) who when doesn't get their way, throws a hissy fit and starts name calling.

You're an asshole regardless of your age. 
I rest my case.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

Dick Tracy Orlando.

Haha, oh my. I sure needed some comic relief.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...


 
Sometimes coincidences are just..coincidental.

I had babysitters named...Nawassa, Mathersa, and Mija.

All working class white ladies...with bizarro names.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Dick Tracy Orlando.
> 
> Haha, oh my. I sure needed some comic relief.



I gotta wonder now, is he trying to throw this case for a mistrial?

If he asks for anymore time because he's not prepared  (or presents question like Dick Tracy) I think Perry might hold him in contempt.

I think he has potential but he seems to lack that 'follow-through' that a good attorney needs.

Oh well.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > This might not have anything to do with anything but I just read (from Cindy's letter to Casey) that Lee got a pet turtle and named it ZAM?
> ...




I concur. I just found that name, let alone initials, strange.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 1, 2011)

Hang the Bitch.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> I tired to be cool with you but you know what? Your twelve year old behavior is irritating as shit.
> You're obviously an immature individual (let me guess, you're about 15 years old?) who when doesn't get their way, throws a hissy fit and starts name calling.
> 
> You're an asshole regardless of your age.
> I rest my case.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

[sic]
The case against Casey has grown so big, even the lead detective got caught up in the publicity. Eyewitness News has learned Detective Yuri Melich has been reprimanded by his bosses for blogging about the case online.

Melich started blogging when other bloggers started complimenting him. He told bloggers he was sleuthing the web secretly looking for clues in the case. But after he saw a lot of flattering stuff about himself, he posted on websleuths.com as Dick Tracy Orlando to thank bloggers for their kind words.

One blogger on websleuths.com claimed to be the president of the "WWYMD" fan club, meaning "What Would Yuri Melich Do?" One blogger was floored over how awesome Melich's work was after watching the interview Melich did with Casey Anthony's mother a couple of weeks after Casey's arrest.

Bloggers also asked about Melich's leg after seeing him on TV with a crutch. On September 20, he posted as "Dick Tracy Orlando" about how he had broken it in three places during training. He thanked them for their concern, writing, "Thank you for keeping Caylee on the forefront. We are all working for her."

Melich signed off with, "Please continue to keep the Anthony family in your prayers."

Even so, the Anthony family's attorney, Mark NeJame, took issue with it and complained to the sheriff's office. Melich's bosses then told him to stop, concerned that his communications with bloggers would be portrayed as an endorsement of some of the other opinions they expressed against Casey.

Eyewitness News legal analyst William Sheaffer calls the issue a tempest in a teapot, but says the sheriff's office was smart to put an end to it.

"Let's not give the defense or the defense supporters any issues, real or imagined, to work with in this case," he said.

Casey's defense attorney's public relations firm said Monday that "anything on the blogs we don't pay attention to," because they're unreliable.

It probably would backfire on the defense to bring up the bloggers, since many of them believe Casey Anthony murdered her daughter Caylee.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tracy Orlando.
> ...



Wow. Did they just say that lead Detective Yuri Melich blogged about this case and was reprimanded by the department.

I come from a family of Law Enforcement.  I have two uncles that were/are Sheriffs -- one of a small Town, the other of a County and an Uncle that was a Fed and a brother whom was a Homicide Detective at the time of his murder.

I find it repulsive and *highy unprofessional *that the lead Detective of a case would be blogging about it.

Wow.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Why are you calling me Rabid??
DayDreamer was the one foaming at the mouth yesterday ~LoL~


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...



Furthermore Texas, I am not the one who has used all caps, DayDreamer has..or used these (!!!!!!!!!) like they are going out of style.
That is considered yelling at others, and I have never called anyone here on this thread any name, other than what the user name is.
So where do you get off saying this crappus about me??


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



And the plot thickens and the news, that's been withheld from the masses for 3 years, is starting to get exposed.

I vaguely remember this though. As usual, the mainstream media didn't hone in on this so it never got the proper exposure.

 Between the LE (one getting fired, this one blogging etc) and Kronk, and Dominick Casey etc........this has NOT been the most above-board 'case' in existence.

In fact, it almost rivals both OJ and Ramsey investigations with its blunders.
If the State has less than clean (and professional) hands in all this then they can't expect a clean trial.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

[sic]
November 3, 2008 
WFTV is reporting that the Anthony&#8217;s complained, through their attorney Mark Nejame, about Detective Yuri Melich registering and supposedly &#8220;blogging&#8221; about the case on Websleuths. ............

Detective Yuri Melich was reprimanded by OCSO and told to discontinue. The report said its unlikely the defense will want to make a huge deal of it bc so many of the bloggers believe Casey&#8217;s guilty. I wouldn&#8217;t put anything past Jose- I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;s salivating.

Todd Black -spokesperson for the case (or for Jose Baez at least) was fired from the Anthony case and will be replaced by another person in the PR firm. Supposedly this has nothing to do w/the &#8220;live on-air&#8221; slip he made admitting that Caylee was dead.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 1, 2011)

I just want to say thanks to the daily updaters.  I can't post very much at work but I check in when I get a break.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Why are you calling me Rabid??
> DayDreamer was the one foaming at the mouth yesterday ~LoL~



No no no no, they are above name calling.  They keep telling us btwn name calling   


Melich blogs not biased...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 1, 2011)

I see this is still going on. Once again until she pleads guilty or a Jury convicts her she is Innocent until proven guilty. A not guilty verdict means she STAYS innocent of the crime.

We are a nation of laws with specific assumptions built in. For all you insisting she is guilty, you have violated the very principle on which our laws are based on.

O.J Simpson is Innocent of the murder of his X Wife and the delivery boy as well. That is how it works. Unless you want mob rule.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Our legal systems is BASED on the concept that " one is INNOCENT till proven GUILTY" thus a not guilty verdict is an affirmation she is INNOCENT of the listed crimes.
> ...



Our system ASSUMES Innocent. If she is not convicted she is INNOCENT. PERIOD. Perhaps you missed that day in school?


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...



I'm sorry DABS -- that was not nice of me. We've all been rabid in our responses here . . . at one time or another.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I see this is still going on. Once again until she pleads guilty or a Jury convicts her she is Innocent until proven guilty. A not guilty verdict means she STAYS innocent of the crime.
> 
> We are a nation of laws with specific assumptions built in. For all you insisting she is guilty, you have violated the very principle on which our laws are based on.
> 
> O.J Simpson is Innocent of the murder of his X Wife and the delivery boy as well. That is how it works. Unless you want mob rule.



Come on, do you really believe this??
This is a simple board forum, I don't think the mob is going to be reading and come after somebody if they openly admit, "Hey, I think O.J. did it" ~Lmao~

I'll say it-- Hell yes I think O.J. killed his wife, if he didn't do it personally, he knew who did, he had someone do it. The glove wouldn't fit because it was fucking leather and had been wet and you all know what happens to leather when it gets wet and sits, it shrinks a bit. PLUS, O.J. had on rubber damn gloves before he tried on the glove, so as to not contaminate them, that's why the glove didn't fit.
What a crock that trial was ~LoL~
But, his ass is in the slammer now anyway, because of those robbery charges, so I guess he got what he deserved.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Our system ASSUMES Innocent. If she is not convicted she is INNOCENT. PERIOD. Perhaps you missed that day in school?



 Presumes innocent


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you calling me Rabid??
> ...




. . . and I suppose you think his blogging was completely professional also.

AND RD ~~ I bet you were a playground monitor too.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I didn't read them. But probably not

Nope,  I wasn't a whiner or a hypocrite  either.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

Let me ask this question one more time.

Do y'all think it is okay for family members -- or anyone connected to a criminal case -- but especially family members -- to sell pictures and or videos of the victim?

So far it would appear Tony Lazzaro is the stand up person in this category.

Oh -- BTW -- did y'all catch out that link I posted about chloroform and chlorine?

Umm . . . seems like some things posted in this forum get completely ignored.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Can you submit evidence to back that up?


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Sarge, you have a clear mind about innocence and guilt. I wish I were as egalitarian. Unfortunately, when I was paying attention to all this stuff some time back, Casey was blaming a babysitter nobody could find, and when they did find someone with that name, seems the story line by Casey took a 180 directional. After that, I thought it would be nice when all this is over. 

The thought of a tiny child being found taped up with a trinket from her room in the house and the chemical trail left in the trunk of Casey's automobile also trouble me.

I think a lot of people are heartsick or angry over this, but I have to hand it to you, you have a clear view of "innocent until proven guilty," but they have to keep Casey far away from the public that is incensed over all the jabberwocky the family and they and their lawyers have put out.

FWIW, thanks.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Let me ask this question one more time.
> 
> *Do y'all think it is okay for family members -- or anyone connected to a criminal case -- but especially family members -- to sell pictures and or videos of the victim?*
> 
> ...



Well, when I think about victim picture selling, I'd like to hurl, TW.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Our system ASSUMES Innocent. If she is not convicted she is INNOCENT. PERIOD. Perhaps you missed that day in school?



Many people don't think like that due to the media coverage.
Media rules the mind-set on this planet. Well at least in modern countries.

If the people were presented with just the FACTS, as they are/were, devoid anyone elses opinion, spin or input, perhaps trials like this would stand a change. But because the media is hellbent on ratings (and there are now more television sets than people in a household) they've taken the 'news' (such as this case) and have spun them into riveting talk-show sensations which conditions the people in how to think/perceive things. (See: Nancy Grace and FOX News)

They keep showing the same old loops of one clip. Or they show the same snarling-face photo of a suspect, over and over again.  And when it comes to victimizing the victim, they play soothing background music, etc.
This plays into the subconscious big time.

The media has helped in the programing of dumbing down planet Earth to the point where Critical thinkers no longer exist and Free thinkers are rare.

Most people on this forum represent the common mob mentality no doubt. It's a mob mentality with Lemming instincts.

The media has painted Casey to be this all out partying girl. And have therefore tainted the minion's mind.

At no time do I ever recall seeing/hearing any alternative explanation from any experts on MSM or read about it in an issue of People's magazine (not that I watch TV or read that trash)

To the Nancy Grace's out there: If it looks like a duck, waddles like a duck and quacks like a duck then, trap it and cook it! Period. 


This is NOT fair.

Not everything in life (especially on TV) is what it appears to be. 
Having said that, I am not saying Casey is innocent. But I AM saying, she's not guilty......yet! And so should each and every one of you. 

Try to put your emotions (hatred) aside. Because it's been proven one can't think clearly when they're clouded in emotion.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask this question one more time.
> ...



Me too. I was the vicitm of a high profile (on a local/state level -- mainly because my brother's profession at the time) murder case and there is no way in hell I would have sold anything related to him . . . and he was the victim. And yes, our family was offered money for interviews, etc.
The Anthony's make me sick for making money off of that little girl. And Ricardo the ex boyfriend slimeball too.

And no, this topic is not taboo because Cindy Anthony testified they made $20,000 off of a picture of Caylee -- although they *only* kept $14,000.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



TW, I am so sorry for your loss of a brother. It's bad enough just to lose someone you love, much less to such a senseless way.

The family has a few skeletons, no doubt, but Sarge is right. Conviction in the press can make things worse. I remember the McMartin Day Care folks in Manhattan Beach California were convicted of heinous crimes against children, and years later, it was revealed they did not commit the crime, but the prosecutors did coach the children to make it seem so in order to obtain satisfaction for the public who were just as mad as the public is today about the Caylee Anthony travesty.  link

The woman who made the vicious claims against the McMartins was suffering from mental illness, separation, and poverty issues. The hysterical public felt justice had been served when these innocent people were sentenced to long terms in jail.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I remember that case well. And it's no secret that Texas is famous for throwing people in prison, only to exonerate them years later through the now available DNA testing.

We, my family and I, were lucky in my brothers case as the perp was caught three hours later . . . with the murder weapon on him. There was more than one person shooting so it was good that his ballsyness made him so stupid.

I'm anxious for the forensic phase of this tiral to start. I want to see exactly who has what.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, after reading more and thinking it over, I guess we do have to have a fair trial for her.



Then we can hang the bitch.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > The jury is hearing all these things related to the case, but not the "murder" because it's the job of defense counsel to do just that. So far except for the opening statement, the prosecution has produced no evidence of Casey's charge of murder in the first degree. If it can ultimately be proven that a coverup of Caylee's death occurred and Casey Anthony was a participant, the jury should return a murder two conviction, or less, or perhaps acquit her entirely of "murder" or even manslaughter. There would then be another trial, again if a coverup is proven, naming just about everyone in the family as co-conspirators.
> ...



They haven't seemed to get there yet. Maybe things would speed up if both sides had first-seated lawyers who were experienced trial lawyers. This whole thing is moving at a snail's pace, with Frank George asking a question, getting an answer, then taking a full 60-seconds or more while he makes his notations on his connect-the-dots legal pad before he seems to ask the next, often mundane question. Sometimes he takes so long, I wonder if he hasn't slipped under the table. And Baez isn't much better. Also, the acoustics in that courtroom suck. Too much has to be repeated.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well, after reading more and thinking it over, I guess we do have to have a fair trial for her.
> 
> Then we can hang the bitch.



*IF* she's guilty.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after reading more and thinking it over, I guess we do have to have a fair trial for her.
> ...



She IS guilty of something. That's a definite.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> The Anthony's make me sick for making money off of that little girl. And Ricardo the ex boyfriend slimeball too.
> 
> And no, this topic is not taboo because Cindy Anthony testified they made $20,000 off of a picture of Caylee -- although they *only* kept $14,000.




They made monies from the fraudulent Caylee foundation too. Cindy used Caylee to manipulate and profit from this situation big time! So when you see her crying uncontrollably, try to remember this! I don't think this family knows sincerity if it came up and bit them!

Cindy Anthony was using manipulation to raise money for the foundation declaring Caylee was deceased yet in an attempt to help Casey, she was claiming in court & in letters that Caylee was still alive. 

The Caylee Foundation website listed Caylee as deceased.  In court testimony and in letters to Casey in jail, Cindy was claiming Caylee was alive.  

Then we have George supposedly taking several thousand from River Cruz as well!
(then sooner after, attempted suicide or at least threaten/pretended to)

They also got paid for every guest appearance they made on television. From Larry Kind to the Today Show.

If this family knew (which it almost clearly seems then) that by July 16th this child was dead, this is not only deplorable but illegal! And I hope there's no statute of limitations on obstruction of Justice, perjury and tax evasion!


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > The Anthony's make me sick for making money off of that little girl. And Ricardo the ex boyfriend slimeball too.
> ...


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



nods.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > RD ~~ I don't know what you want from me.
> ...



It's all pretrial evidence right now. The state _believes_ it has enough circumstantial evidence to convict her for murder, but they still have to prove it. They're going about that by first presenting evidence of Casey being a loose canon more interested in partying than mothering. If the state has clear evidence, like a witness to Casey throwing a large garbage back into the woods, or even convincing DNA that a human body had decomposed in the car, their case would be more solid. But they still have to prove that it was Casey who put the body there. There are no fingerprints anywhere or other damaging _physical_ evidence suggesting foul play by Casey before or after.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

Ssshew.

This trial makes my head hurt.

There are so many lies, liars, untruths, half truths and unanswered questions, it makes my fucking head hurt.

Do y'all have any WTF moments that really stick out to you?

I have two. And I don't give a fuck whether it's been introduced in court yet or not.

How the hell did Casey pick the *exact* apartment that the innocent Zanaida looked at a week before?

And

Why the hell was the Anthony's meter reader, Roy Krunk, so much of a bulldog over a *four* month period about Caylee's remains?

And a sidenote . . . I do find it interesting that the State failed to mention *who* found Caylee's remains.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> AND why the fuck are ya all yelling at me over the testimony about what a great Mother Casey was?
> It wasn't my fucking testimony.
> 
> Get over it and instead of being pissed off over it, why don't y'all ask yourselves WHY?
> Why would so many people testify to this and WHAT would cause her to do an about turn of face and murder her daughter?



Because she's crazy is the lone answer. Well that's not enough for me either.

I can remember a couple of years ago, probably when the first trial was in the news, and only being fleetingly interested in this case, but watching an hour-long "review" of the chain of events, and at some point having a gut feeling that there's a LOT more to this case than just Casey Anthony killing her daughter. It just isn't as cut and dried as the woman who drowned her kids in the bathtub or the one who drove her kids into a lake. Both of those women, as I recall, had track records of  severe mental issues AND abusive marriages that caused them to intentionally decide to kill their kids.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite.
> ...



I do too.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

In doing a little sleuthing on other sites I found something very interesting and if true, I'm sure Baez knows this too.

First, it appears (or there's a rumor) George was married before Cindy, to Terri Vandervort which ended poorly after 5 years. 
There is a marriage to a George and Teri Anthony in Niles Ohio but.....no solid proof this is the same George. Although someone on a blog/forum claims to be Teri's sister and says it is the same George.

I don't think Baez can even bring that up if it's not relevant to the case unless there's another child (half sister/brother) involved behind the scenes with molestation accusations too. Who knows?

Then, this is the part I found intriguing. George Anthony filed for dissolution of marriage from Cynthia Anthony on 12/29/05. The order was dismissed on 11/28/2007.

Now, Caylee was born Aug 2005 which means, four months later there's a threat of divorce? I wonder why?
What happened to all the 'joy' and 'elation' this brand new baby (from an unwed knocked up daughter who doesn't know the father) brought to them???

Seems this family can easily maneuver in and out of parallel worlds much like their daughter.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



She was convicted on 6 felony counts for stealing. It's alleged that she "stole" money from her parents (although somehow I believe she really didn't _need_ to "steal" anything from them), Casey allegedly partied up a storm even after knowing her daughter was dead. She piled lie upon lie to hide that fact. She can be guilty of all of those things and more. 

BUT THAT DOES NOT AUTOMATICALLY MEAN SHE IS GUILTY OF *THIS* CRIME.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Ssshew.
> 
> This trial makes my head hurt.
> 
> ...



Just a guess?

I think Casey became aware of that apartment when she was seeking out apartment for her pretend stay with Amy in the future. Her friend Dante Salati lived there and might've told her in passing or from a verbal insincere inquiry made by Casey herself. 
Like "Hey dude, do you know of any opened apartments here because I'm looking....". 


Kronk? He's in this knee deep.  He knew there was a reward attached to finding this child. 
He and Dominick Casey (via George Anthony) were in cahoots imo. 
Remember; Dom Casey knew EXACTLY where the body was via a psychic and came 20 feet from it (in Aug/Sept) but alas, missed it. I guess he didn't  spot those pavers  errrr....I mean, "markers" after all!

I mean......can anyone have written a better novel? This case has so many twists and turns and seedy characters its no wonder you have a headache. Me too!!!


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > DayDreamer said:
> ...



I think I posted before that in one of the documentaries on this case, it was suggested that "Zanny" was code for Xanax. Has it ever been mentioned whether Casey was taking anti-depressants?  The results of forensics on the bones found were never revealed to the public. The body was turned over to Cindy Anthony, according to Dr. Garavaglia (yes, the same "Dr. G Medical Examiner" as seen in Discovery Health programs). Even Casey's defense lawyers were never made privy to the forensic results which would have included a toxicology report indicating the alleged chloroform, if present, or any other drugs, such as Xanax.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Maggie,

I think it's been hinted (for lack of a better word) that Casey went out on Friday and/or Saturdays to help promote Anthony's DJ-ing gig.

So from June 16 (Mon) to July 15th.....at most she went out 8 times in 6 weeks.

Hell, I went out for 6 weeks straight when I was in college.

Casey hardly drank, did no drugs (that have come up so far) and didn't even smoke.

Looks like she migh've been this 'party girl' who was jubilant and carefree because she was FREE from her father for a moment.
I think Casey lived moment to moment. Shutting out the past and blocking out the future. Her life was contained in a  very small box it looks like!


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Exactly.

And let's bring up the testimony of the girl who said Casey saaid "Oh my God, I'm such a good liar."

If I was sitting on the jury, I wouldn't be able to give that much thought. I immediately could think of two friends I have that I have heard say that exact same thing -- maybe not the "Oh My God" part -- and a sister-in-law that I have heard state "I lie so fucking good, it scares me". 

** None of them by the way are in jail, have ever been in jail nor commited any crime that I am aware of.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tracy Orlando.
> ...



Both sides need to let the women take the lead prosecutor role. They're better at it.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

"I mean......can *anyone have written a better novel*? This case has so many twists and turns and seedy characters its no wonder you have a headache. Me too!!!"

This Writer respectfully pleads the 5th.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hang the Bitch.



Oh gawd, please tell me you're joking. I usually hold you at a higher level than that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Hang the Bitch.
> ...



Finally. SFC Ollie and I agree on something


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I see this is still going on. Once again until she pleads guilty or a Jury convicts her she is Innocent until proven guilty. A not guilty verdict means she STAYS innocent of the crime.
> ...



Hmm, my recollection is that the glove wasn't just a little too small, it was waaaaaaaaay too small. But that's another debate, for another thread, some day. Hopefully not.  He's in jail on other charges now anyway.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> "I mean......can *anyone have written a better novel*? This case has so many twists and turns and seedy characters its no wonder you have a headache. Me too!!!"
> 
> This Writer respectfully pleads the 5th.



 Despite your name, I keep forgetting you're a writer. I'm sure you spot all the typos (i.e. _Can anyone have written _ opposed to _could anyone have written_ ) in a New York minute, eh?

Please don't grade me, 'k? I'm under extreme pressure dealing with this case 

Hey, do you have any published work? What do you write? Novels? Do you have a book deal with the Anthony's per any chance?  Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Well if the prosecution hasn't subpoenaed Dr. G, then it's an admission that they've got nothing.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Ssshew.
> 
> This trial makes my head hurt.
> 
> ...



I have a whole notebook of questions. The prosecution would not like me as a juror on this case. As for making my head hurt, for me it's a detraction from the political circus for a change which DOES make my head hurt.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > "I mean......can *anyone have written a better novel*? This case has so many twists and turns and seedy characters its no wonder you have a headache. Me too!!!"
> ...



Oh girl, please don't let that get started as a rumour. I do, however, write fiction.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



The press, of course, made a HUGE deal over that comment, and I thought about the number of times I've heard it and said it myself, in one form or another.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > "I mean......can *anyone have written a better novel*? This case has so many twists and turns and seedy characters its no wonder you have a headache. Me too!!!"
> ...



wanna talk writing? Make another thread.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



The autopsy is available online, simply Google "Caylee Anthony Autopsy" and you can read the over 20 page report for yourself.
There wasn't much left of the little girl, a few bones and some rag clothing stuck to her. Pretty damn hard to find any trace of a drug when there is no liver, no heart, no stomach contents or anything of the kind to look over. The cause of death on the autopsy is listed as Homocide, by undetermined means.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



I've been on here a short week -- maybe not even a week -- and all I see from you is rudeness.
You never want to discuss the facts of this case in a reasonable manner, you sit back and wait for a post to attack someone or make some snarky comment.

I realized today this place actually, ridiculously. has a seperate thread for people to fight. And I'm betting you spend a lot of time in it. If not, you should.

Now, I'm going to go see if there is some way to wipe you off of my radar on this site. . . but not before I say to you why don't you STFU.

Oh wait -- aren't you the one who can't figure out abbreviations?
STFU stands for Shut The Fuck Up.

That's it people, no more fucking kid gloves.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> wanna talk writing? Make another thread.
> 
> I've been on here a short week -- maybe not even a week -- and all I see from you is rudeness.
> You never want to discuss the facts of this case in a reasonable manner, you sit back and wait for a post to attack someone or make some snarky comment.
> ...



You DID take time the other day and offered help to him/her, didn't you? No good deed ever goes unpunished. 

Grace is a miserable person. Rude doesn't even cut it. If she/he would stop cyber-sniping everyone and deal with her/his own issues, this world would be a better place.

I was wondering why, we were having pleasurable pages of thread just now.
Ha!

And then comes......Grace. 
Who graces us with her/his ugliness. 

I feel sorry for Grace! Must suck being that angry.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

> Hi, you have received -1 reputation points from DayDreamer.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Oh. Ouch.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > wanna talk writing? Make another thread.
> ...



You two seem to be a tag team. Consider yourselves now seen as tards.
So let it be written, so let it be done. 

Now....stay on topic if you can. The Anthony Case, ya know? This isn't all about you.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> > Hi, you have received -1 reputation points from DayDreamer.
> > Reputation was given for this post.
> >
> > Comment:
> ...



Minus 1....MINUS 1??
Damn girl, that has to hurt, and hurt bad


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm wondering why Lee was not asked about the opening statement concerning "improperly trying to touch Casey". Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

The ignore button.
It's a beautiful thing.

I wonder who released that new tape of Caylee's 2nd birthday party?
And who is that fruitcake using Caylee's kararoke machine and singing "Soon you'll be a woman" to her . . . while Cindy sits by him laughing her dumbass off?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> I'm wondering why Lee was not asked about the opening statement concerning "improperly trying to touch Casey". Anyone have a clue?



I don't- I'll let the experts of this case answer this one


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > > Hi, you have received -1 reputation points from DayDreamer.
> ...



The Foaming Mouth One seems to have an issue with me. Self projection, perhaps? 

Dabs, I missed today's trial and am trying to catch up now.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

Girls, I detected no ego in Grace's remarks, and she's right. This thread is about the trial, not about us. It is a courtesy to all concerned to stick to the topic. The good Lord knows I've erred from time to time, but each time, there's a lesson. One lesson is that if you have a political opinion, any personal information you furnish can and is used in a public way, and not always in the best light.

Grace just did you a favor. She showed you the way adults stick to a topic without flaming you. That was a tremendous favor, I can attest from being online for many, many years and having served on many, many political forums.

Grace is right, and she said her bit in a way that did not take away from your dignity in the slightest degree. That is a huge accomplishment on her part--being gracious and still stating the truth all seasoned posters know. It's ok. We've all been there who post. We've said irrelevant things and been corrected. That's why we know it's a good idea to stick to the stated topic as best we can.

Just my two cents, no harm intended, but a boquet to Grace for her courtesy and diligence to keep the topic on the up and up.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

Actually, I'm trying to figure out where the defense is going.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't believe what has transpired since I started that last post, trying my best to state it in a way that was nonoffensive.

I take that back about Grace getting a boquet. Instead, I'm going back and giving her whatever good points I have to give, because she deserves them.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

I gotta spread some around, Freedom, but I'll send some greenies your way soon.
THANK you for getting what my intent is. Threads tend to derail, which is fine. But some can't see the trial and come here for updates. That's why I'm trying to keep it on track the best I can.
You understood. Thanks.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Em Gee


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Oh girl, please don't let that get started as a rumour. I do, however, write fiction.





So another words, you could've written the Anthony's life!  (just kidding. although by all accounts, that whole tribe looks like they live in a land of fiction)

What is your take as to what, if any, Lee's involvement was in all of this is?
I would imagine at least one juror is wondering if Lee, with his IT expertise, was the one who wiped clean Casey's (which was really, Cindy's) laptop. And if so, why? I don't think you can erase data without messin' with the motherboard. Correct me if I'm wrong. Because I know, simply deleting items does not take the information off the hard drive. It just takes it off the computer.
Was anything of interest found on the laptop?

I think the searches for 'neck breaking'...etc will be explained as intentions towards her parents. You don't need to break a 2 year old's neck in order to kill them. An adult punch in the head will kill them (man, I hate even writing that!)



Also, did George Anthony pour cement (when he renovated the yard) in the same area as where the cadaver hit? I know one hit was near her play house but, where was the other one? (I wonder if 'Cindy-ulsional' put Caylee's belongings away yet. Something tells me, she hasn't)

Thanks in advance.

PS....Grace? You're not welcomed to answer any of my posts. So please respect that.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Girls, I detected no ego in Grace's remarks, and she's right. This thread is about the trial, not about us. It is a courtesy to all concerned to stick to the topic. The good Lord knows I've erred from time to time, but each time, there's a lesson. One lesson is that if you have a political opinion, any personal information you furnish can and is used in a public way, and not always in the best light.
> 
> Grace just did you a favor. She showed you the way adults stick to a topic without flaming you. That was a tremendous favor, I can attest from being online for many, many years and having served on many, many political forums.
> 
> ...



Perhaps it was the WAY she/he said it and not the intent!
I talked about a book because there's a book deal in the works for the Anthony's WHICH.....was brought up during trial.

So kiss my ass!


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> I gotta spread some around, Freedom, but I'll send some greenies your way soon.
> THANK you for getting what my intent is. Threads tend to derail, which is fine. But some can't see the trial and come here for updates. That's why I'm trying to keep it on track the best I can.
> You understood. Thanks.



What have we here? A personal post? Which has nothing to do with the trial? Where's the moderators???


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

> PS....Grace? You're not welcomed to answer any of my posts. So please respect that.



LOL!!! Why would I respect you when you clearly haven't shown the same courtesy to me? 
I might have to use that in my sigline. It's just precious. LOL!!!

Meanwhile....BACK on topic.....

I saw a clip where people were RUNNING to get in the courtroom for those 50 public seats, and some were laughing. Is it just me, or is it sad that people think of this as a circus and forget about a 3 year old little girl died in such a manner? Have some forgotten Caylee in this mess? I'm thinking they have.

I was at the doctors today getting xrays of my knee, and there was a 3 year old boy in the waiting room, quietly playing with his toys. I couldn't help but think of Caylee. Sigh.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> > PS....Grace? You're not welcomed to answer any of my posts. So please respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who the fuck cares about your knees. Leave your personal shit off this forum!!!

Do you think you're so self-important?
Let me tell you exactly what you are:  You're nothing but a Casey-hating Bible-thumper who can't be impartial if your life depended on it.

Yep......."check please, I am outta here" 

The majority of you, especially Grace are nothing but a bunch of hateful, inarticulate, one-sided, closed minded individuals who cannot ever be fair during a trial.

Texas Writer? You are of course the exception here. And YOU were the only one who could express yourself without name-flinging. I take it you're an adult. Unlike most on here.

There is absolutely NO information anyone can ascertain from this thread. If anyone wants their energy sucked and head bit off because you're impartial then, this is the place!
Have fun.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 1, 2011)

listening to the mothers 911 call, there is just no way she knew that caylee was dead....if so,  this woman is Kathrine Hepburn, Bette Davis and Meryl Streep  roled up in one.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh girl, please don't let that get started as a rumour. I do, however, write fiction.
> ...



I think the State did a good job in getting Lee Anthony to not be his usual sarcastic self on the stand today.
I think the number of times that he had to keep getting his memory refreshed bordered on ridiculous.
And I think he was damn relieved that he wasn't asked about any sexual abuse.

I don't really think he has anything to do with the case. Other than the fact that if he was indeed currently or had in the past been molesting Casey, then it could play into her whole mind set, but as far as being involved, my opinion is  that he isn't.  And I'm not sure how close he actually was to his parents before this all came about, because I find it amazing, that all the other family members and the majority Casey's friends, in the past two years, had heard about the "Nanny". Amazingly, Lee had not. That makes me question as to exactly how much time he really spent around his family.

I have no clue about the laptop and what or how one could do whatever on it. I'm not as "computer savvy" as Lee Anthony testifies to be.

The dogs hit on two places in the backyard. One near the pool, the other over by the playhouse. I'm still trying to figure that out, because they are on opposite sides of the yard.
I'm going to have to research about exactly where the different yardwork -- ie cement --was done. I certainly don't want to put any can't-provide-a-link infortmation on here.

Oh, and I find it ridiculous that Cindy would testify that the cement was poured for a place for their dogs to relieve themselves. Yeah, I would rather wash dogshit off into my entire lawn by hose, then use a pooper scooper.

That's just nasty.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

Trajan said:


> listening to the mothers 911 call, there is just no way she knew that caylee was dead....if so,  this woman is Kathrine Hepburn, Bette Davis and Meryl Streep  roled up in one.




I agree.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Girls, I detected no ego in Grace's remarks, and she's right. This thread is about the trial, not about us. It is a courtesy to all concerned to stick to the topic. The good Lord knows I've erred from time to time, but each time, there's a lesson. One lesson is that if you have a political opinion, any personal information you furnish can and is used in a public way, and not always in the best light.
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

Trajan said:


> listening to the mothers 911 call, there is just no way she knew that caylee was dead....if so,  this woman is Kathrine Hepburn, Bette Davis and Meryl Streep  roled up in one.



I'm having my second thoughts to on this whole trial after viewing this series of photographs which show what a beloved child Caylee was and who loved her.

I wouldn't want to be on the jury.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta spread some around, Freedom, but I'll send some greenies your way soon.
> ...



Reading, watching and no doubt laughing their asses off.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

You know, after watching Cindy "break down" on the stand yesterday, I think now in hindsight that she finally understands just how warped her daughter is, and therefore her own world since she had no clue of the lies spun since Caylee disappeared. And that's what made her freak out. It hit home.

This "imaginary friends" schtick is attempting to manipulate people to think of Casey as a child. She is not a child. They were not imaginary friends. They were flat out lies to cover her ass. Period.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't watch any of the trial today. So I have no clue as to who said what to whom. I try to get some updates online. I know, being a Mamaw (Grandmother), if it were me on the stand, even after 3 years or more, I would be a basket case having to go over the details of my grandbabie's horrible death. I don't think I could hold up.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it was a combined "knowledge" of all that transpired prior to her finally realizing that for months, nothing but bullshit was fed to her. From her daughter. Can you imagine all the thoughts that were piling in her head all at once? Caylee gone, lies, dead, lies, Casey, lies, more lies, and even more lies. It all came home to roost at that one moment in time while on the stand.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> I'm wondering why Lee was not asked about the opening statement concerning "improperly trying to touch Casey". Anyone have a clue?



Why touch it?  Cross didn't either.   IIRC there is evidence the defense does not want in from Lazzro and some of her jail house letters that will impeach JB opening statement fib.  If nothing more is said, it is not evidence - just gossip.

Also in his opening statement JB claims Lee followed in his fathers footsteps, but didn't go as far....then he makes the claim that the FBI did a paternity test.

How can you not go far _and_ be a rapist???


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering why Lee was not asked about the opening statement concerning "improperly trying to touch Casey". Anyone have a clue?
> ...



Did he make a claim as to what were the results of that paternity test?


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering why Lee was not asked about the opening statement concerning "improperly trying to touch Casey". Anyone have a clue?
> ...



I find that whole thing just weird. Why bring it up in the beginning and not follow through while he is on the stand? Unless both sides are waiting for a more crucial moment.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > > PS....*Grace? You're not welcomed to answer any of my posts. So please respect that.*
> ...


All this after 





> *So kiss my ass!*



Keepin' it classy  and on topic I see


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



No.

The were negative though


----------



## R.D. (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


The defense planted a seed.  They are not obligated to address it again.  I suspect they can't due to her many lies and his mess up in the opening.  jmo of course


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Does that mean neither father nor brother was the sire as may have been intimated by the defense?


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Hilarious watching her foam up, ain't it?


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I was flipping channels, but someone asked if George could sue the defense for putting that all out there and Casey is found guilty. The answer was "no".


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



If he didn't do the claimed offense, he could lose his job, lose his standing in the community, et al. I loaded the Casey Anthony trial into google and[URL="http://blogs.discovery.com/criminal_report/2011/06/after-watching-the-gut-wrenching-testimony-yesterday-where-cindy-relived-the-day-she-learned-caylee-was-missing-the.html"] found this by Aphrodite Jones.[/URL]

I really hadn't followed this too closely until I decided to open this thread today to see what the thinking was. I'm not sure I have a handle on Casey Anthony. I wouldn't want to be her lawyer, and I truly wouldn't want to be on the jury hearing her case.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



From your link in the comment section:



> I think that Caseys motive, of course, is that Caylee was cramping her style, AND Caylee was about to be old enough to talk and say things like, Who is Zanny? Thats not where I was today. A talking Caylee was very threatening to Casey



Hmmmm. Never thought of that. But that is something to consider.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 2, 2011)

Good Morning Y'all.

I, too, was wondering why Lee wasn't asked about the alledged sexual abuse and I heard on one of the talking heads show sometime in the middle of the night, that the State didn't address it, therefore the topic wasn't open for the DT to address it.

If I was the State I would have put it out there -- it could be an elephant in the room as far as the Jury is concerned. I do think the DT will address it when they get their time on the floor. 

I believe the State didn't open that door, because they didn't want the DT to possibly get in the paternity test and Lee's refusal to take it. But, I do think the DT will try to bring it up.

That testimony would/will probably send the jury's head spinning.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Yes.  As far as we know cayse doesn't even know who the father is.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Good Morning Y'all.
> 
> I, too, was wondering why Lee wasn't asked about the alledged sexual abuse and I heard on one of the talking heads show sometime in the middle of the night, that the State didn't address it, therefore the topic wasn't open for the DT to address it.
> 
> ...


Link?

All I can find is :


> Casey Anthony's parents, George and Cindy Anthony, have voluntarily provided investigators with DNA samples, which are currently being compared to hairs found in the trunk of the car.  Anthony's brother, Lee Anthony, initially refused to provide investigators with a sample; however he later submitted to that request when investigators served


 LINK

I don't recall Cindy being accused of molestation


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 2, 2011)

It was the FBI that requested the DNA Paternity testing on Lee Anthony, after his refusal to take one. 

Page 26 -- notes about Lee Anthony's refusal to take test. (Sept 12th 2008)
Page 2 ----states Lee Anthony is not the biological father of Caylee Anthony.

Casey Anthony Report FBI Exam 29Sept09

I'm wondering why they tested Lee in the first place. Surely, they didn't go on just the word of a young woman that had them all chasing their tails with what they had to know by this date was a series of lies. 

And I came across this document where in August/September of 2008, the FBI was asking for a number of people to take polygraphs. Five of them agreed to voluntarily submit to the test. Three did not agree to submit to the test.
Those three individuals were George, Cindy and Lee Anthony.

Casey Anthony fbi polygraph

I can not understand why the hell the immediate family of a, at that date, still* missing *3 year old child would refuse to take a polygraph. I suppose one could say that they were still in protection mode of Casey Anthony. But, if that's the case, who was left to protect Caylee?

Oh! I was channel surfing in the middle of the night, and I came across Nancy Disgrace -- just in time to hear her make this statement -- and I'm paraphrasing . . . 

NG "And it was even ridiculously suggested in court that the Anthony's made money off of dead little Caylee. *Not true*!"

Is she watching the same trial that we are?

And then I thought, lemme see -- it was her show that had the new *exclusive* of the video of Caylee's 2nd birthday party. I wonder if NG's show *pays* for such things?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

"Looks like individual will not cooperate"..... Samples collected from Lee on 10/8, a  few weeks later. 

 We won't agree on this.  I see nothing shady.  It's insulting and the proof is in the results


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Once again, as long as the prosecution is still presenting ITS case, the defense must stick to the scenarios the prosecution puts forth. It can't go venturing off into different territories, which is why you've seen so many sidebars after an objection by the prosecution to a question posed by the defense _of the prosecution's witness_. The defense will eventually "have their day in court" which will undoubtedly include many of the questions requiring answers that some of us are posing here, but just now now.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Once again, as long as the prosecution is still presenting ITS case, the defense must stick to the scenarios the prosecution puts forth. It can't go venturing off into different territories, which is why you've seen so many sidebars after an objection by the prosecution to a question posed by the defense _of the prosecution's witness_. The defense will eventually "have their day in court" which will undoubtedly include many of the questions requiring answers that some of us are posing here, but just now now.



Thats the right answer but we're discussing JB here so I still wonder.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 2, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, as long as the prosecution is still presenting ITS case, the defense must stick to the scenarios the prosecution puts forth. It can't go venturing off into different territories, which is why you've seen so many sidebars after an objection by the prosecution to a question posed by the defense _of the prosecution's witness_. The defense will eventually "have their day in court" which will undoubtedly include many of the questions requiring answers that some of us are posing here, but just now now.
> ...



He's the lead defense attorney. What's not to get? If he had put a question to Lee Anthony about sexual indiscretions toward Casey now, it would not have been allowed at this point in time UNLESS the prosecutor had brought the issue into his line of questioning. And of course he wouldn't do that.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> He's the lead defense attorney. What's not to get? If he had put a question to Lee Anthony about sexual indiscretions toward Casey now, it would not have been allowed at this point in time UNLESS the prosecutor had brought the issue into his line of questioning. And of course he wouldn't do that.



I _said_ it was the right answer, I get it.

If he tried, the prosecution would object and it would be sustained.  Those are exactly the games JB plays.  Trying to plant the idea in the jury's heads the prosecution wants to hide something. 

You know where I stand, so you must know I think JB is taking the jury for fools with his defense.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been listening this morning to the taped interrogation of Casey Anthony, and it's totally bizarre that she absolutely did not break under their intense questioning. When she was actually allowed time to answer a question, Casey continued to maintain over and over again that she did not know (at that time) where Caylee was and that if she had just wanted to be rid of her, she would have just left her with her parents to take care of. (Well of course. That's the most puzzling part of all.)

Caught redhanded in her lies, I do not know what to make of her other than she is acting like she has been [in my opinion] professionally hypnotized (programmed) to deny certain things, repeat others as if they were true, and not to waiver at all. Until all of this explained, the only other possibility is that sometimes it's Casey and sometimes it's her alter speaking, acting out, lying. Again, only my opinion, so no need to go into attack mode.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 2, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > He's the lead defense attorney. What's not to get? If he had put a question to Lee Anthony about sexual indiscretions toward Casey now, it would not have been allowed at this point in time UNLESS the prosecutor had brought the issue into his line of questioning. And of course he wouldn't do that.
> ...



Frankly, in such a high-profile murder case, as a criminal defense attorney, I don't think he's going far enough to "plant" ideas in the minds of the jury. It's what they do. I'm surprised there haven't been more opportunities calling for the judge instructing the jury to "disregard what was just said." Yeah, like they really will. 

Look at it this way: If I were innocent, I would want my attorney to pull out all stops. If I were a victim, I would want the prosecution to do the same.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I've been listening this morning to the taped interrogation of Casey Anthony, and it's totally bizarre that she absolutely did not break under their intense questioning. When she was actually allowed time to answer a question, Casey continued to maintain over and over again that she did not know (at that time) where Caylee was and that if she had just wanted to be rid of her, she would have just left her with her parents to take care of. (Well of course. That's the most puzzling part of all.)
> 
> Caught redhanded in her lies, I do not know what to make of her other than she is acting like she has been [in my opinion] professionally hypnotized (programmed) to deny certain things, repeat others as if they were true, and not to waiver at all. Until all of this explained, the only other possibility is that sometimes it's Casey and sometimes it's her alter speaking, acting out, lying. Again, only my opinion, so no need to go into attack mode.





Anyhoo...I know people like her - short of killing someone.  They are nuts (not a medical term ) for sure and draining to try to deal with.  It's almost as if she would have been better off if she had simply harmed Caylee or had been found to have put her in harms way  and her parents could have been  more pro-active.   Did that make any sense?  

Now it's too late


----------



## Dabs (Jun 2, 2011)

You know, another sad piece of this story-- what if Casey had told who the Daddy was??
And maybe, he could have been in Caylee's life, getting her on weekends, spending time with her (hopefully if he wasn't a jerk)....and that would have given Casey some 'space'. It also might have given Caylee a chance at living a longer life.....because she wouldn't have been living the life she had, she would have had another side of a family somewhere.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace should PM Gunny and ask that the poll be put back up. It would be interesting to see if it's changed.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace should PM Gunny and ask that the poll be put back up. It would be interesting to see if it's changed.



Yes, I hate when a poll has an ending date, pisses me off. Somebody may come into the thread late. Grace, ask Gunny if he can open this poll again, if not, we'll start another 

**Came back to add, because I was one that did not get the chance to vote.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Frankly, in such a high-profile murder case, as a criminal defense attorney, I don't think he's going far enough to "plant" ideas in the minds of the jury. It's what they do. I'm surprised there haven't been more opportunities calling for the judge instructing the jury to "disregard what was just said." Yeah, like they really will.
> 
> Look at it this way: If I were innocent, I would want my attorney to pull out all stops. If I were a victim, I would want the prosecution to do the same.



I agree completely.

But on the other hand I think he went overboard and threw too much out there.  She drowned and cayse panicked imo would have been an better and easier defense.  Of course claimgin   abuse would still be there, but accusing both of incest  and blaming George  for the cover up is where I base my opinion of JB

Just an aside, I thought this was funny.   @2:40 "Who are you gonna believe me or you're own eyes?" CLICK


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been reading these all morning --I'm up to Part 6 -- and I'm sitting here with my mouth hanging open. 

If you're interested in a chronological play by play of exactly how the State worked it's case from July 15 2008 -- up until I don't know when -- the last one is listed as Part 15, so who knows. Anyway -- I'm amazed at the blatant lies and differing stories of how a certain event went down in all of the Anthony's LE interviews and sworn statements.

Hit the link below and scroll down to Released  26 November and start with the first one --Part One.

I am particularly amazed at George's story of chasing Casey (because she was driving off in Cindy's vehicle as George was driving up to the house) down the toll road in July, only to lose her. Apparently, the records state that when it was investigated through the use of the needed E Passes to use the road -- there was no evidence to support that it had ever taken place. No record of either his or Cindy's pass being used either day. Why the hell would he make that up?

Released 26 November 

Case Documents Released*|*


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^ And I also meant to add to the above post -- with what I've read so far, it's no wonder Casey lived in a fantasy world and could lie so easily. It's in her genes.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Does Casey seem disinterested in Lee's words?


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't even notice the poll was gone.
Um..I don't wanna ask him. He skeers me. You guys ask him. 
Start a poll, leave it open, as a mod to merge it with this one. Then nobody has to disturb the bear in his den, cuz I know I ain't!!


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else, but for myself, I plan on going only by what is said and proven or shown and examied/cross examined in the court proceeding on TV as it progresses. I am pretending to be in the jury. Outside transcripts/blogs, websites the jurors cannot see or read, I will not click on any more.
But that's me.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Does Casey seem disinterested in Lee's words?



Yes, sounds like Lee doesn't trust JB too much in that interview


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

JB is an idiot.

He is asking question to the head detective and has been sustained because his snark of "you aren't looking at the jury this time. Look at the jury and tell us......"........................Sustained.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL....I think so too

In the tapes it seems no matter what Lee says she already knows it or gives that impression.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

R.D. said:


> LOL....I think so too
> 
> In the tapes it seems no matter what Lee says she already knows it or gives that impression.



Precisely as if she would rather be filing her nails.  He was well prepared for that visit and she should have been fully engaged.

ETA: am interested in what the prosecution is going to do with these tapes.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

JB whining now about the tapes as they diminish credibility of council and mis statements of facts

Uh - he_ is _representing casey

Mistrial fail again


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

JB sucks as a lawyer.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> JB sucks as a lawyer.



He may just be the very reason she could win an appeal


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

Juror #6 busted sleeping??? Someone on the news just reported it.
I'm curious. Will this have an effect in the court?


----------



## Rinata (Jun 2, 2011)

I was amazed at the recording they played in court yesterday of Casey talking to the Detective. He got her at every damn turn. He was brilliant. It exposed her as such an uncaring, cold mother, as well as her capacity to lie. That jury is going to fry her.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> Juror #6 busted sleeping??? Someone on the news just reported it.
> I'm curious. Will this have an effect in the court?



What??? Gee, that trial is far from boring!!!! I think they should be replaced.


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

Watching the first visit CA had with Lee while she is in jail. 
I find it very odd how much he is treating her with kid gloves. Everyone so far has treated her with kid gloves during that process, like they are afraid of her. Why be afraid? Because she and only she can tell them what happened and IS a vindictive bitch as she herself claimed. Anyone else get what I'm saying?

I find this very sad that even her own family members have to tippytoe around her to try to save or find HER daughter. This bitch, I hope is found guilty and disposed of.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone here think that maybe-MAYBE- if the jury comes back with a guilty verdict, that Casey will break down to the point where she finally admits to what did happen??
Or do you think she will stay the pretty cold person she has always appeared to be??
You know, once a guilty comes back, there is no turning back really.


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

I think she will appeal and stick with her lies all the way to the bed where the needle is.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> Watching the first visit CA had with Lee while she is in jail.
> I find it very odd how much he is treating her with kid gloves. Everyone so far has treated her with kid gloves during that process, like they are afraid of her. Why be afraid? Because she and only she can tell them what happened and IS a vindictive bitch as she herself claimed. Anyone else get what I'm saying?
> 
> I find this very sad that even her own family members have to tippytoe around her to try to save or find HER daughter. This bitch, I hope is found guilty and disposed of.



I see what you are saying, I do.  I think that there are two things going on:

1.  The visitors are using selective speech.  The questions are specifically designed to NOT offer the prosecution anything extra.  

2.  They know Casey is explosive and might abruptly end the interview, thus they are treading softly.  

Remember, this is very early in the case.  Lee, George and Cindy are focused on finding Caylee.

My two cents. 
kiki


----------



## Dabs (Jun 2, 2011)

GRACE! I put in a request for the poll to be re-opened, we shall see what happens


----------



## Dabs (Jun 2, 2011)

OK, just so everyone knows, there is a new poll, we just had to start it on a new thread. You don't have to discuss anything if you don't wish over there, the new thread is mostly for the new poll, since some requested we should have a new poll...well, now we do.
The title is Vote For Your Verdict On Casey Anthony and it's of course here in Law & Justice...thanks all!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the first visit CA had with Lee while she is in jail.
> ...



After listening to those tapes I doubt her claims of abuse will be believed.

I do wonder though.

1- If JB knows at this point about the supposed drowning, why let this continue?
2- If he does not, why trust him as he obviously believed her lies prior to the drowning claim?

Do we know when she decided to officially decided on  the drowning and George knew game?  Papers floated the idea (uggg... no pun intended) as early as 2008,  which makes JB uncredible imo


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

She showed in those tapes just how manipulative she is, that's fer sure.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Does anybody know at what point NPD, manipulating, pathelogical liar becomes a "out of touch" in a clinical sense? 

Casey is in her "own little world".  How is she not insane?  

Honest question.  Not being snarky.


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

I think when she decided Caylee was maybe more loved than she was. 
She is a sociopath. I hope she doesn't get off with an insanity plea.


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

She is functional. Just like Manson is. Is manson crazy? Was Diane Downs crazy? How about Susan Smith? Casey is just like those two.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...




RD - if its not to draining, can you elaborate?  It is possible I missed a key component today regarding the drowing.  However, don't feel the need to post an essay just to catch me up.  

thanks in advance.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 2, 2011)

This Melich guy is driving me nutz the way he has of looking at the jury every other sentence.  I like the way they were questioning Casey but he does seem like a hot dog.


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't really see him looking at the jury but you and JB said he was so I guess so. The tv is to my back so I mostly listened and then glanced around now and then.

He seemed very frustrated and aghast at the same time. Here is this mother, not helping them find her missing child except with lies. I can't say I blame him in his interrogations. She would have driven me batshit crazy.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 2, 2011)

Has the insanity phrase even been brought to the table??
I mean, they can't like- spring it out there at the last minute can they??
"Oh we are now pleading Casey Anthony was insane at the time of her daughter's death".
Surely to God not!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Has the insanity phrase even been brought to the table??
> I mean, they can't like- spring it out there at the last minute can they??
> "Oh we are now pleading Casey Anthony was insane at the time of her daughter's death".
> Surely to God not!



I think you are correct, they can't suddently asert insanity.  Perhaps in an appeal.  I do wonder if she was tested to stand trial.


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

They didn't plead insanity. Someone on one of the report shows on tv asked that same question.
She is as "sane" as susan smith. Both deserve whatever they get.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> They didn't plead insanity. Someone on one of the report shows on tv asked that same question.
> She is as "sane" as susan smith. Both deserve whatever they get.



Yeah, i think the "they know right from wrong" thing is the court definition of insanity.

But still I wonder, where is the line...

I am still on the fence in that the prosecution hasn't proven murder, only looney tunes.  But we've much to go.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> RD - if its not to draining, can you elaborate?  It is possible I missed a key component today regarding the drowing.  However, don't feel the need to post an essay just to catch me up.
> 
> thanks in advance.



If I was sitting on the jury I am now wondering _when_ the drowning came into play.  
Not that you missed a key component in todays testimony. 

   The tapes all show she is still knee deep in lies regarding Caylee being kidnapped and alive , and   JB is backing her.  Remember, she claimed to talk to Caylee that morning.

I ask myself -  when did the lies he defended turn into the "truth" she never spoke?  In one conversation her mother mentions the press talks of drowning and caysee blows it off. 
(To be honest I am not sure if that was testimony or news footage afterwards....sorry )

My point is JB went from defending a mother of a kidnapped child to defending a murdering mother   in the blink of an eye.  He went from missing to dead.   Is that initself trustworthy???

Did that make any sense?   I   think JB is full of crap


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

JB just screwed himself and will be the laughing stock of lawyer jokes.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you RD.  It does raise a good point; how much does the jury rely on the defense teams' credibility?  

Here is an interesting blog from a florida state attorney (who could be as wackadoo as the rest.)  To me, the interesting component is his theory that perhaps Casey met with JB BEFORE she was arrested.  He blindly took the case based on their first meeting and then found himself backed into a corner.  This could explain some of JB's courtroom performance.  As a public defender he did win 32 of 34 cases, just nothing as serious a murder 1 in a capital case.

Jose Baez &#8211; bLAWg, bLOG, BLAHg by Criminal Lawyer Richard Hornsby

Oh what a tangled web we weave....

On a personal observation note; I have suffered deep and serious trauma to the point  where I could barely function on a basic level (ie; eating, urinating, sleeping.)  How this woman could maintain a conversation with her family when first incarcerated on such a cavalier level is to me, astounding.  I would have been shaking, my voice would have quivered, I would have looked like death warmed over and moreover I would have been begging my family to please please please find my daughter and end this nightmare.  Perhaps projection on my part.  

She is the champion compartementalizing narcisstic personality disorder defendant.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 2, 2011)

I also have been wondering.
If Cindy and George firmly believe that Casey did not kill Caylee, and they had no part in it, WHO do they think killed the little girl??
Because it's obvious to everyone, Caylee is indeed, dead.


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

I think they know. But that knowledge will not hit home until the end of the trial. Or maybe during closing arguments.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I also have been wondering.
> If Cindy and George firmly believe that Casey did not kill Caylee, and they had no part in it, WHO do they think killed the little girl??
> Because it's obvious to everyone, Caylee is indeed, dead.



oh to be in their heads if just for one minute.


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

In other words...still in denial of what their daughter is. The guy that bailed her out the first time..can't think of his name. He said a few things that clicked home to me. Zanni the nanny..short for xanax. That folks in florida call it that. And she wanted caylee to go to sleep but maybe ran out, so used chloroform. Didn't count on killing her, but mainly wanted to party. Once found the kid, shrug it off, get a story going, dump the body, continue on as before with partying.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> In other words...still in denial of what their daughter is. The guy that bailed her out the first time..can't think of his name. He said a few things that clicked home to me. Zanni the nanny..short for xanax. That folks in florida call it that. And she wanted caylee to go to sleep but maybe ran out, so used chloroform. Didn't count on killing her, but mainly wanted to party. Once found the kid, shrug it off, get a story going, dump the body, continue on as before with partying.



Leonard Padia (Padilla)....black cowboy-type hat??


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> In other words...still in denial of what their daughter is. The guy that bailed her out the first time..can't think of his name. He said a few things that clicked home to me. Zanni the nanny..short for xanax. That folks in florida call it that. And she wanted caylee to go to sleep but maybe ran out, so used chloroform. Didn't count on killing her, but mainly wanted to party. Once found the kid, shrug it off, get a story going, dump the body, continue on as before with partying.



And I am beginning to see this as feasible.  But how in the world can these actions not present the mother as insane?  Rhetorical question.  Being of rational minds, we can't help but think "she's nuts."

Can it really be that simple?  A young mom felt strapped and burdened by the presence of her young daughter and would *poof* her away for a few hours so as not to interrupt mommy's play time.

I can't help but think of a couple we (hubster and I) knew years ago who once forced nyquil down their 6 year old daughters' throat because mommy and daddy wanted to hang out.  I remember that child resisting because she knew what was going to happen and she didn't like it.  Needless to say, we promptly left and never returned and maybe a phone call was placed to authorities. 

My point is, as inconceivable as it is, I have witnessed this very occurance.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > In other words...still in denial of what their daughter is. The guy that bailed her out the first time..can't think of his name. He said a few things that clicked home to me. Zanni the nanny..short for xanax. That folks in florida call it that. And she wanted caylee to go to sleep but maybe ran out, so used chloroform. Didn't count on killing her, but mainly wanted to party. Once found the kid, shrug it off, get a story going, dump the body, continue on as before with partying.
> ...



yeah, what was his deal again?  didn't he bail her out and put her back in?    good for him, he knew he was on the crazy train.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I have no clue why he bailed her out in the first place, I was thinking he was a looney toon! Then I guess he figured things out, he did have some access to the Anthony home, and he had been on the news telling of some instances where Cindy and Casey were fighting, at one point I guess the Mother asked Casey to please just tell them where Caylee was (??)


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

He bailed her out because he smelled a story. Then he bailed himself out when the checks she wrote were stolen and therefore the bond had to be redone. He said nope. He admitted he was in it for the glory. But once the kid was dead, no glory, so he backed off.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> He bailed her out because he smelled a story. Then he bailed himself out when the checks she wrote were stolen and therefore the bond had to be redone. He said nope. He admitted he was in it for the glory. But once the kid was dead, no glory, so he backed off.



good recall.  thanks


----------



## LawKitteh (Jun 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't plead insanity. Someone on one of the report shows on tv asked that same question.
> ...



I believe Florida follows the MNaghten rule when it comes to an insanity defense.  Basically the defense would have to prove either that the 1) defendant does not know the nature and quality of her act, or 2) she does not know what she was doing was wrong.

What I'm wondering is if the defense is trying really hard to make Casey look insane because they aren't shying away from her lies coming out in testimony.   It almost looks like Casey had fabricated her own imaginary world, friends, jobs, etc. with the elaborateness of the lies that she told and that her mother testified to.  Most all the people she mentions do not even exist.  It's possible Casey actually BELIEVES her own lies.  Even if the defense doesn't actually plead insanity (and I think I read somewhere that Casey did not want to plead insanity), they may be hoping to spare her the death penalty and she just get life in prison because the jury will think she is insane.  The tactic reminds me of what happened in the movie "Primal Fear".

 It's certainly much easier to believe that from the evidence and testimony that has happened than George covered up an accidental drowning and that he was molesting his daughter.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

One more thing that has been bugging me. They have all this talk about Caylee's death being an 'accidental drowning'- yet the official autopsy report, signed by Dr. G. herself, states that the child's death was a HOMOCIDE: by undetermined means.
So where's 'accidental drowning' fit into the homocide category??


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > In other words...still in denial of what their daughter is. The guy that bailed her out the first time..can't think of his name. He said a few things that clicked home to me. Zanni the nanny..short for xanax. That folks in florida call it that. And she wanted caylee to go to sleep but maybe ran out, so used chloroform. Didn't count on killing her, but mainly wanted to party. Once found the kid, shrug it off, get a story going, dump the body, continue on as before with partying.
> ...


What about the tape wrapped around her head?  

I keep getting stuck on that.  It's mentioned a lot about 3 pieces of tape on her mouth and nose and - at least in my view- that minimizes the impact of her whole head actually wrapped in tape.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I think he believed her in the beginning.  He has said he is worried that she can actaully lie her way out of this if she is on the stand.   

I think the schmuck thinks a little too much of himself...she didn't fool the LE for a minute.  As the interview at Universal proves


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

LawKitteh said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Can the jury use that as an excuse even though JB didn't claim any diminished capacity.  Or am I an idiot and he did in a round about way?

I don't care if she is medically speaking  insane  or not.  The punishment should be death imo


eta:  This mornings tapes.  "Hi, how are you?"  cheerful   and  giggle giggle.
"My heart is aching, I just want to be back with my family"  "I just want to get out of here"  Each time Caylee is an after thought


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



and yes the tape  we are back full circle.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 3, 2011)

Good Mornin' Y'all.

Sorry, I haven't checked in before this, but I spent last night lost in the reading transcripts from Hell and this morning in a video conference.

Wow. So much information to go through and absorb.
I thought the research for my books was all consuming, I can't even imagine doing this for a living.

Anyway -- a few WOW moments from reading over here:

Case Documents Released | 

"Toxicology testing detected no drugs."

They tested for Caylee's hair for *eleven* different types of drugs, but oddly enough did *not* test for Chloroform. 

Why the Hell wouldn't they test for that? That's the State's entire case.

And . . .

"Duct tape had been placed on her head while her body was still fresh *or* while she was alive."
"This duct tape was clearly placed prior to decomposition, keeping the mandible in place."

Hmmm  . . . really.

There's also a really sad exchange of emails between Cindy and her brother, Rick. He's pleading for her to quit acting and looking like a moron and also talks about George's family and his families history of "mental illness".  :-o

Again, if you're really interested in the facts of this case -- this is a great site full of transcripts of sworn statements, DNA information and evidence reports.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Good Mornin' Y'all.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't checked in before this, but I spent last night lost in the reading transcripts from Hell and this morning in a video conference.
> 
> ...


Well I don't recall the opening where the State claimed that.

That hair from car  shows  decomposition (page 2, 1st document) and residue of chlorophorm in other items tested from the trunk (page 2, 5th document)  
LINK


> And . . .
> 
> "Duct tape had been placed on her head while her body was still fresh *or* while she was alive."
> "This duct tape was clearly placed prior to decomposition, keeping the mandible in place."
> ...


 *THAT* is  the states entire case.  



> There's also a really sad exchange of emails between Cindy and her brother, Rick. He's pleading for her to quit acting and looking like a moron and also talks about George's family and his families history of "mental illness".  :-o
> 
> Again, if you're really interested in the facts of this case -- this is a great site full of transcripts of sworn statements, DNA information and evidence reports.


 Again, George is not really on trial.  Cayse is.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> I didn't even notice the poll was gone.
> Um..I don't wanna ask him. He skeers me. You guys ask him.
> Start a poll, leave it open, as a mod to merge it with this one. Then nobody has to disturb the bear in his den, cuz I know I ain't!!



If a merge happens, you won't want to return. It will be so cluttered you won't know where you left off or where to begin again, and you might just decide not to play at all. This one's already up to over 800 posts. Whoever tought up the "merge" idea on major stories _du jour_ should be shot at dawn. (Now if _that_ comment doesn't bring Gunny rushing in to give me a lashing, nothing will.  So you can ask him to re-up the poll then.)


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but for myself, I plan on going only by what is said and proven or shown and examied/cross examined in the court proceeding on TV as it progresses. I am pretending to be in the jury. Outside transcripts/blogs, websites the jurors cannot see or read, I will not click on any more.
> But that's me.



I'm a little concerned to twice hear one of the inside reporters says that the jury doesn't seem to be taking notes at all. WHAT? That indicates to me, they've already made up their minds and it won't be good news for Casey.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Good Mornin' Y'all.
> ...



Did you even take the time to glance through the link I posted the other day on Chloroform/Chlorine? And how Chlorine can break down and turn into chloroform?

"Chloroform can be formed during the break-down of chlorine-containing compounds, and may be found in in small amounts in chlorinated drinking or swimming pool water."

And before you start citing the massive amounts of chloroform supposedly found in the trunk, please consider that different amounts of chlorine could break down to different amounts of chloroform -- ie say if a pool had just been shocked.

The "Air Science" that the State is using, I think, will really be up for grabs. Seeing as this air science we're talking about has never been introduced as evidence in a criminal case and that for I'm sure it will turn into a battle of experts who do/don't belive in it.

And this fact may be why the State didn't test for Chloroform during the autopsy:

"Chloroform is rapidly flushed from the body. Chloroform can be measured in exhaled breath, urine, blood, and other tissues, but no reliable method exists to determine the level of your exposure. Because chloroform can be formed in the body following exposure to other substances, levels found in tests cannot always be linked to just chloroform exposure."

Yeah, about that duct tape theory. The medical examiners report. 

"Duct tape had been placed on her head while her body was still fresh *or* while she was alive."

Looks like the jury has their work cut out for them.

BTW -- I mentioned the part about George and his family, because mental illness can and does run in families and I thought it was odd that the DT didn't opt for that kind of defense.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 3, 2011)

Gotta run for a while -- be back later to read the most assured response to above post.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Does Casey seem disinterested in Lee's words?
> ...



It's so interesting how different people read different things into the testimony. I saw Lee as being very hesitant to say anything that would directly go against Casey's actions, especially when he was being questioned by Frank and/or the lady prosecutor (can't think of her name). Later, when we saw the taped visits between Lee and Stacy at the jail, Lee seemed determined to sleuth out the truth, not just of Stacy's activities, but of all the other activities of those involved. Two years have passed since then, and it sure didn't appear to me that Lee had uncovered a whole lot of information that would indict Stacy and he wasn't about to be led down that path by the prosecution. Of course the parade of reporters all decided that Lee's demeanor seemed to indicate he was bored. Uh huh...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> JB is an idiot.
> 
> He is asking question to the head detective and has been sustained because his snark of "you aren't looking at the jury this time. Look at the jury and tell us......"........................Sustained.



He IS a jerk. Very unqualified, in my opinion. I can only hope one of the others leads when it's the defense's turn. Of course an inadequate defense is excellent grounds for a new trial on appeal.


----------



## LawKitteh (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Can the jury use that as an excuse even though JB didn't claim any diminished capacity.  Or am I an idiot and he did in a round about way?
> 
> I don't care if she is medically speaking  insane  or not.  The punishment should be death imo
> 
> ...



The jury is supposed to apply the law that will be given by the judge before deliberation, but that doesn't mean that members of the jury won't let their subjective emotions come into play, especially during the penalty phase.  They may find her guilty but decide to be 'merciful' by not giving her the death penalty because of her mental state.  I'm sure it will be brought up as one of the mitigating factors against the death penalty.

JB didn't actually come out and say anything about "diminished capacity", but his opening statement did suggest that there might be mental issues with the whole family stemming from the alleged sexual abuse and alleged cover-up of an accidental drowning.  He suggested that the entire family has a history of covering up things (like Casey being pregnant).  And now I hear he wants to bring in a new expert witness to testify about how different people go through the grieving process.  I'm wondering if this expert is going to say that this family and especially Casey did not behave as most normal people do when it comes to grieving, further making the case that there are serious mental issues with the family and that's why Casey has acted so unconcerned and fabricated such elaborate lies about her life.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Watching the first visit CA had with Lee while she is in jail.
> I find it very odd how much he is treating her with kid gloves. Everyone so far has treated her with kid gloves during that process, like they are afraid of her. Why be afraid? Because she and only she can tell them what happened and IS a vindictive bitch as she herself claimed. Anyone else get what I'm saying?
> 
> I find this very sad that even her own family members have to tippytoe around her to try to save or find HER daughter. This bitch, I hope is found guilty and disposed of.



Their reason might be that they think if she is upset even more, she might just go on the lam once out on bail. Another reason is that the press follows every member of the family around 24/7, and with a trial coming up, they probably didn't want any more publicity about family fighting.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...


Oh I agree with you as to when he was on the stand.

Before we were (at least I was ) discussing the jail tapes.  JB even went so far as to have the Judge make sure the jury does not take the comments about him into consideration  when deliberating.  JB  felt they  diminished his credibility in the eyes of the jury.  Dum-dum was to have addressed that in January


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Does anybody know at what point NPD, manipulating, pathelogical liar becomes a "out of touch" in a clinical sense?
> 
> Casey is in her "own little world".  How is she not insane?
> 
> Honest question.  Not being snarky.



She's disassociated from reality, but I don't know what the clinical diagnosis is. When the defense begins, they will be questioning at least one psychiatrist on her state of mind, and she was also seeing a prison psychiatrist on a daily basis all during the time she was locked up. 

My personal impression is that Stacy at some point developed an alter personality. She is so believable when talking about this Zanny person, I think Casey herself was Zanny (or other invisible babysitters) when she had to be. There were also two other nannies with different names that she mentioned. Her communication was almost exclusively done by  texting, not by her own voice, which also raises an identity question for me. 

Stacy couldn't deal with the tragic death of her daughter (however it happened), and it may have been the final event that pushed her over the edge, which is when Zanny the Nannie took over and started babysitting. That kept Caylee alive in Stacy's mind.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know at what point NPD, manipulating, pathelogical liar becomes a "out of touch" in a clinical sense?
> ...


Zanny existed long before Caylee died


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my God, I just had a very disturbing thought.

Many people actually name their cars. If Casey called he car Zanny that poor baby could have spent many a night in the trunk before she died.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Gotta run for a while -- be back later to read the most assured response to above post.



You won't get one from me 


I am not interested in trashing the family or defending them, they are not on trial.  I am interested in the trial itself.  Not what coulda or shoulda.  So no, I didn't click your link.  I trust the LE and  State did what was necessary and the defense will tell us what to ignore.  I'll wait on that.

I don't mean to be snarky and I know you don't agree with me, I just think it's in the best intrests of honest debate at this point and time to deal with only what is put in front of the jury.  For example, the jail tapes.  I am even more convinced that the defense accusations of molestation are false.  The same goes for the attempts to make the whole family the same as cayse .....she alone is the problem.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta run for a while -- be back later to read the most assured response to above post.
> ...


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Oh my God, I just had a very disturbing thought.
> 
> Many people actually name their cars. If Casey called he car Zanny that poor baby could have spent many a night in the trunk before she died.




Well...Zany being the car is something I didn't think of but I *do* believe caylee has seen the inside of that trunk quite a few times while mom was out partying.
I think Zany is xanax. Which is what she used to knock her out so she would sleep quietly.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have never seen anyone who has left such a long list of lies and deception.  I don't know how you believe a word this woman says.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about anyone else, but for myself, I plan on going only by what is said and proven or shown and examied/cross examined in the court proceeding on TV as it progresses. I am pretending to be in the jury. Outside transcripts/blogs, websites the jurors cannot see or read, I will not click on any more.
> ...



Honestly, what does the Defense have?  They have already presented their theory of how the child died.  That was a huge mistake, in my estimation.  The Presecution has presentled, knowingly or unknowingly, evidence that directly contradicts the defense theory.  The Defense is now stuck with the lame theory.  There is no way that they can go back on the drowning theory.  I think she is cooked.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even notice the poll was gone.
> ...



No, we just wanted the poll re-opened. I asked, and was told to start a new poll, which I did, just as Grace as orginally done. Altho, if everyone will notice, the decisions have shifted somewhat!


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...




I agree with maggie. No notes. And one was even napping.

Know who to put this on? Defense. What a fucked up opening statement he did. From what I've seen, even the parents were concerned about JB being her defense attorney. He sucks.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone else notice, again I ask...about the homicide part??
The autopsy states Caylee's death was a homicide, by undetermined means. That means she was murdered. Somebody killed her.
How can they keep talking about an accidental drowning??
Accidental drowning is not a homicide.
Damn, I am so confused.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Does anyone else notice, again I ask...about the homicide part??
> The autopsy states Caylee's death was a homicide, by undetermined means. That means she was murdered. Somebody killed her.
> How can they keep talking about an accidental drowning??
> Accidental drowning is not a homicide.
> Damn, I am so confused.



 Because of piece of lying garbage is defending a murderer


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Does anyone else notice, again I ask...about the homicide part??
> The autopsy states Caylee's death was a homicide, by undetermined means. That means she was murdered. Somebody killed her.
> How can they keep talking about an accidental drowning??
> Accidental drowning is not a homicide.
> Damn, I am so confused.


Caylee was still either "fresh" or alive when that tape was put on her mouth. Murder. Who did it? That is what the trial is about.
Here's what I think: I think casey fucked up. She accidentally killed caylee. But maybe caylee was not dead. She was comatose maybe. The choloroform did a number on her and casey didnt know HOW to wake her up. Hmm. Opportunity. She won't live anyway, she thinks. How do I explain  this to the hospital, to dad and mom? They will say I'm a bad mother. Meanwhile, caylee is not waking up. Stuck. Rock and hard place. What to do. Leave her in trunk and think about it. Thought about it. Ok. Wait til ma and da are gone. Then go to house and bury her cuz she is surely dead since she still won't wake up and she is in the trunk. But when she does get home, or prior to, caylee dies. Bury her in yard. Oops. Can't. Ok. Dump her in sack, tape her mouth, place sticky on tape, throw in ditch.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Some are taking notes, it was the one who is uncomfortable passing judgement of people who was noticeably not taking notes is what I heard.     She was also the one rolling her eyes as the interview with LE  tapes were played


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



No shit????


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Sorry, but who is LE??


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

Law Enforcement



I theorize there was a fight btwn Cindy and Cayse on Fathers day and she snapped.  I can't explain the tape around her head in any other way.    There is something evil in that.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Law Enforcement
> 
> 
> 
> I theorize there was a fight btwn Cindy and Cayse on Fathers day and she snapped.  I can't explain the tape around her head in any other way.    There is something evil in that.




Jealousy. Her parents don't see HER. They see CAYLEE. Well, fix them, she will. Yep. She will be the vindictive bitch she already admitted she is. She will wrap tape around that little face and head. Take THAT mom and dad.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, some fucking evil one wrapped duct tape around the baby's mouth. How could anyone do something so cruel?? And how could anyone defend someone like her??
And how can they say accidental drowning, and yet....explain the damn duct tape!??!!??!!?!!


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Yeah, some fucking evil one wrapped duct tape around the baby's mouth. How could anyone do something so cruel?? And how could anyone defend someone like her??
> And how can they say accidental drowning, and yet....explain the damn duct tape!??!!??!!?!!



They are paid to defend her. I think JB thought up the drowning thing and casey went along with it. I also bet it was JB that said "hey, lets say you were molested too" and she went along with that as well. She wants to get off. Period. JB wants the glory of getting her off. Period. But I think he failed because it was a dumb move.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Yeah, some fucking evil one wrapped duct tape around the baby's mouth. How could anyone do something so cruel?? And how could anyone defend someone like her??
> And how can they say accidental drowning, and yet....explain the damn duct tape!??!!??!!?!!



And remember, in August '08:

 "Someone just said that Caylee was dead this morning. That she died in the pool," Cindy Anthony told her daughter.

"Surprise, surprise," Casey Anthony responded.

_Now_ it's their defense?  Rrriigghhttt


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Thank you RD.  It does raise a good point; how much does the jury rely on the defense teams' credibility?
> 
> Here is an interesting blog from a florida state attorney (who could be as wackadoo as the rest.)  To me, the interesting component is his theory that perhaps Casey met with JB BEFORE she was arrested.  He blindly took the case based on their first meeting and then found himself backed into a corner.  This could explain some of JB's courtroom performance.  As a public defender he did win 32 of 34 cases, just nothing as serious a murder 1 in a capital case.
> 
> ...



Why must everyone be, er, compartmentalized to act in a way that only you, personally, would act? Once again, I'm seeing a totally different Casey Anthony in those videos. An otherwise extremely attractive woman, she's a mess. Does she first appear laughing and excited to see her parents? To see anybody? Why wouldn't she, when she was locked behind bars 99% of the day with her only "company" that of other inmates and the guards? 

Then there's the issue of the Guilty As Charged Brigade who consider themselves credible "reporters" from HLN and TruTV who get their panties all in a wad because Casey sits quietly and mostly expressionless at the defense table. Um, how should she act? Wailing into a hanky all day long? Sudden outbursts that cause the court to call recess after recess? Should she be squirming? Giggling? Giving the finger? How about frequently rolling her eyeballs to create that real crazy bitch look. Ya think?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> In other words...still in denial of what their daughter is. The guy that bailed her out the first time..can't think of his name. He said a few things that clicked home to me. Zanni the nanny..short for xanax. That folks in florida call it that. And she wanted caylee to go to sleep but maybe ran out, so used chloroform. Didn't count on killing her, but mainly wanted to party. Once found the kid, shrug it off, get a story going, dump the body, continue on as before with partying.



So you believe "that guy." Got it.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

No. I think _that guy_ is pond scum.
Right now, I'm watching the forsenic evidence.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Do I think she killed caylee, accidentally or intentionally? Yep.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > In other words...still in denial of what their daughter is. The guy that bailed her out the first time..can't think of his name. He said a few things that clicked home to me. Zanni the nanny..short for xanax. That folks in florida call it that. And she wanted caylee to go to sleep but maybe ran out, so used chloroform. Didn't count on killing her, but mainly wanted to party. Once found the kid, shrug it off, get a story going, dump the body, continue on as before with partying.
> ...



As Casey has said directly to her parents in one of those jailhouse videos, "If I had wanted to be rid of Caylee in order to be free, I would have just left her with you."

Of course she would have. Problem solved, with few, if any, repercussions. Instead she creates this gigantic series of weird scenarios packed with lies just to be free of the "burden" of her child? Who, according to *e.v.e.r.y.o.n.e* was never a "burden" to her in the first place.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

She lies, Maggie. She says she would have given Caylee to her parents. Was that a lie too? Nobody knows. 
As of now, I think she accidentally killed her. Her. Casey. Nobody else. Then she had to do something with the body.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

LawKitteh said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



But in "Primal Fear" (great movie) the motive for the murder was justified in the mind of the kid, as I recall. But he was smart enough to know if he didn't play the insanity card by demonstrating it at trial, justified or not, he was going to be convicted. In Casey's case, we're seeing evidence of her mental condition that had gone on long before they even knew a murder trial would take place.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> One more thing that has been bugging me. They have all this talk about Caylee's death being an 'accidental drowning'- yet the official autopsy report, signed by Dr. G. herself, states that the child's death was a HOMOCIDE: by undetermined means.
> So where's 'accidental drowning' fit into the homocide category??



We're not there yet.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh yeah..great flick!! The ending was just awesome. I didn't see it coming until a split second before he outted himself as quite sane (but criminally insane).

We haven't seen what casey was like before all this so how can this be evidence of a mental condition? Susan Smith looked and acted "normal". Diane Downs did too. Andrea Yates...that's another whole ballgame.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

The forensics are what will break or make the prosecution. So far, Casey is screwed.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> LawKitteh said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Read my earlier post. Just how is someone supposed to act who is behind bars 24/7 and allowed only 3 visits per week? She is cheerful and happy to see them, but you like everyone else seem to imply that she acts cheerful and happy during the entire visitation, when in fact, it lasted all of 15 seconds.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Not really. She could have accidentally drowned, and whomever discovered her and decided to cover it up, put the tape on AFTER she was dead. In fact, a point brought out on Dr. Drew last night, someone would have had to know that taping a person's mouth after drowning would stop any water flowing _back into the body_ which would prove drowning _had_ occurred. So the implication was that the duct tape was used to cover up the drowning.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

What's this deal about George coming home "stinking"?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



There is something seriously flawed in Casey's father's testimony about smelling decomposing human tissue in the car.  I am from the country. I and the buzzards have smelt plenty of decomposing animal tissue.  Not sure I would know the difference between a rotting deer and a rotting human.  BUT, if I got in my car and smelt rotting flesh, I would be looking for it thinking maybe I had run over a squirrel or something and it stuck to the underside of the car.

Now, if I smelled what I_* knew*_ to be rotting human tissue in my car, the first thing I would do is get back to the house, lock the doors and call the police.  There is a problem with his testimony and with the wife's testimony who claims she tried to get rid of the odor with Febreze.  WTF is wrong with the authorities here?  That entire thing about decomposing tissue in the car is skewed.

I am beginning to think there probably is reasonable doubt in this case.  But I doubt those on those hot jury seats will concur.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



That, I have to agree with. Something stinks (pun not intended). I swish this way, I swish that way. Again, pun not intended. I can imagine what the jury is thinking.  Or not. What a mess.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Good Mornin' Y'all.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't checked in before this, but I spent last night lost in the reading transcripts from Hell and this morning in a video conference.
> 
> ...



Yes, they did, and it was indeterminable. See Pathologist's report at page 6474 (scroll almost to bottom).

http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2009/images/06/19/6440.6475.pdf


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

But...say it's your daughters car. You are already in a disfunctional family and your daughter is a fruitbar who sucks off your credit cards and you babysit her kid but you still love your daughter. Her car smells like death and your grandkid is missing. Would you call the cops if the car smelled of death?

Besides, forensics looked under the car thoroughly. No dead animal. At any time.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 3, 2011)

There _is_ probably doubt... too many things remain completely unquestioned and honestly it seems too much time passed before there was any suggestion of foul play. I sympathize with Casey and not because she is without fault necessarily but because she seems to be surrounded by individuals only having been aware of their own feelings in the whole damned situation to make themselves really available to her during a time that she may have needed someone most.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> But...say it's your daughters car. You are already in a disfunctional family and your daughter is a fruitbar who sucks off your credit cards and you babysit her kid but you still love your daughter. Her car smells like death and your grandkid is missing. Would you call the cops if the car smelled of death?
> 
> Besides, forensics looked under the car thoroughly. No dead animal. At any time.



Yes.

Edited to add:  We have an expression here in KY, 'a dog that will kill a lamb will kill a sheep.'  If I had a child who I knew to be a killer I would want him or her to be in the appropriate place to keep it from happening again.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

> They tested for Caylee's hair for eleven different types of drugs, but oddly enough did not test for Chloroform.



Good question.  I don't know enough about Chloroform to know if it is testable in the same way as the other drugs.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> There _is_ probably doubt... too many things remain completely unquestioned and honestly it seems too much time passed before there was any suggestion of foul play. I sympathize with Casey and not because she is without fault necessarily but because she seems to be surrounded by individuals only having been aware of their own feelings in the whole damned situation to make themselves really available to her during a time that she may have needed someone most.



I doubt any of the three are very high on the Wechsler Scale.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

I would too, sunshine. But there are many parents that would not. And that's whats going on with this case and is a component of it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> I would too, sunshine. But there are many parents that would not. And that's whats going on with this case and is a component of it.



OR she did accidentally drown and the parents framed their daughter for murder to get themselves off the hook?.  

That father was just too dead pan and his answers were just TOO pat.  Sumpin' ain't right here.  (I haven't watched the mother yet, thought.)


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I doubt the comments on the tape would be what would diminish his credibility to the jury.  He apparently is unaware of several pretrial rules. I guess he doesn't even have a paralegal that takes care of those mundane things like court filing deadlines.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



No, No, No...let me tell you why and how I say NO.
I have a daughter, a daughter who is very much manipulative, a daughter who has lied to me, a daughter who has stolen from me, a daughter who has tried to kill me.
This same daughter had a daughter, and to get back AT ME, when she lost her child, because she didn't want ME to have the child, she tried everything in her power, to get her child into state's custody, so that ME, the Grandmother, would not have the child. Casey reminds me of my daughter somewhat.
They are not thinking of their child, or the Grandparents. They want to hurt us Grandmothers, punish us, for who knows what reason.
Rather that see that child in good hands, with family, some crazy gals will go to great lengths to keep the Grandmother (grandparents) from getting the child.
I can see it. I can see Casey not wanting Cindy or George to have Caylee, wanting to punish them in some way. I don't know why. But hand her over?? So she could be free?? If she has as much hatred and anger as it appears she does, letting her parents have her baby, was the last thing she wanted.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 3, 2011)

Baez is trying to make a name for himself.  And he has.  His opening statement painted the defense into a corner that they are going to be unable to escape.  All the money, the time, and the pain because this woman cannot tell the truth.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing that has been bugging me. They have all this talk about Caylee's death being an 'accidental drowning'- yet the official autopsy report, signed by Dr. G. herself, states that the child's death was a HOMOCIDE: by undetermined means.
> ...



Uh...yeah we are. The official autopsy is online, for all to see. It clearly states that the Medical Examiner lists the cause of death as HOMICIDE, by undetermined means.
She isn't going to go back and change that now!
The autopsy report is a done deal, signed, sealed, delivered.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



WOW.  I just don't think we can extrapolate our own family's pathology onto a stranger.  

I have a daughter, and I just don't see her wanting to 'hurt' her mother.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Who is this stupid bitch on HLN? (Name is Issues). The chick with the streaked hair.
I wanna bitchslap her so bad. Along with nancy grace. But I watch it because I tune out their rhetoric and grandstanding and listen instead to pieces I missed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Caylee Anthony's Nearly Complete Skeleton Found With Remains, Autopsy Shows - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com



> Authorities have said Caylee was murdered but the cause of death could not be determined.



This defies belief.  If the cause of death is undetermined then there is no way to say it was a homicide.

That alone is reasonable doubt.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Ya know, I don't have a daughter but I have a son. He would rather toss his kid in the ocean than ever let me have the child. So yeah...it could happen.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Ya know, I don't have a daughter but I have a son. He would rather toss his kid in the ocean than ever let me have the child. So yeah...it could happen.



That's so sad.  I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Casey does remind me of my own daughter. I know they are totally different people no doubt. But some of Casey's actions, are familiar to me. I had a psychologist tell me, that the reason my daughter didn't want me to have my granddaughter, was because she wanted to get back at me. Make me hurt. And because I loved my granddaughter so much, my own daughter saw that as a way of getting at me, to hurt me. My daughter has some serious issues. But then, so does Casey Anthony.
Does anyone recall if it was ever mentioned that Casey and Cindy were close, had a close bond as Mother and daughter?? I don't remember if I heard anything about that.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Who is this stupid bitch on HLN? (Name is Issues). The chick with the streaked hair.
> I wanna bitchslap her so bad. Along with nancy grace. But I watch it because I tune out their rhetoric and grandstanding and listen instead to pieces I missed.



Jane Velez-Mitchell??


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, I don't have a daughter but I have a son. He would rather toss his kid in the ocean than ever let me have the child. So yeah...it could happen.
> ...



It's ok. Never met my grandkids, so can't miss what I never met.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Who is this stupid bitch on HLN? (Name is Issues). The chick with the streaked hair.
> I wanna bitchslap her so bad. Along with nancy grace. But I watch it because I tune out their rhetoric and grandstanding and listen instead to pieces I missed.



Perhaps those women and their shows serve a purpose with and for some, but I agree with you more than not!  I don't watch the news or anything any more, and didn't ever get into much of the habit because there is such a manipulation going with the information and it seems that with this Casey Anthony trial it is so much more about every one else but the MOTHER of the CHILD. I have yet to hear a psychologist's view on Casey's state of mind,  yet then again it would have been easy for me to have missed it.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Who is this stupid bitch on HLN? (Name is Issues). The chick with the streaked hair.
> ...



I dunno. Bitch with the streaked hair that yells at the cameras.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I don't recall that.  But I have worked with women who have been abused by their fathers.  In my own experience with them, they are not close to their mothers because they believe their mothers could have protected them from the abuse and did not.  Many of them also do not want their own children alone with the grandparents because of the abuse issues which they fear will be visited on their own children.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I'm sure it's Issues with Jane Velez-Mitchell- she has a mullet hair-style


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Grandkids are the bomb!  I hope one day soon you will get to know them!~


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Forgive me if it seems I am picking on everything you say, cause I'm not, honestly.
But I was an abused child. I was verbally, emotionally and physically beaten by my Dad (SF)..and when my Mother tried to help, he turned and beat her.
But never one time, not once, did I ever blame my Mother. She loved me more than life itself. We tried to get help, but sadly, there was none back then.
Anyway, my main point is, my Mother and I were/are VERY close!! We shared a bond that made other daughters jealous *smiles*
It was awesome, I miss her...she passed away in 2005, lung cancer.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



But Stacy/Zanny continued the charade with "Zanny" doing a lot more babysitting and moving around.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I agree..I hope someday Grace will get to experience the "Grandma" or "Mamaw" screaming of the little ones 
I am called Mamaw, and I have 9 grandchildren!


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



The Defense hasn't even had their time in court yet. When you hear the words "the prosecution rests," the next court business day will see the beginning of the defense phase of the litigation. Until then, the defense team can only try to discredit witnesses and evidence presented by the prosecution, _which is exactly what they have done_.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Does anyone else notice, again I ask...about the homicide part??
> The autopsy states Caylee's death was a homicide, by undetermined means. That means she was murdered. Somebody killed her.
> How can they keep talking about an accidental drowning??
> Accidental drowning is not a homicide.
> Damn, I am so confused.



Because of the duct tape. Without it, the report would have said accidental.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



If JB can get his shit together, try not to grandstand or pull dramatics out of his hat like he did with opening statement, he may be able to pull off whatever it is he aiming for. That is, if he doesn't make the judge continually sustain him with stupid circus antics.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else notice, again I ask...about the homicide part??
> ...



So why not bury her in some remote place rather than within one mile of the Anthony homestead? And do it long before she stunk up her car? I can poke so many holes in that theory it ain't funny.

Nope. Too many unanswered mysteries. The day and evening of June 15th, Cindy and Caylee had spent the day together with Cindy's father, then later gone for a swim in the pool.  Casey allegedly left the house on the morning of June 16th _with Caylee_ and two backpacks (according to George).  Casey never returned and her odyssey of living arrangements and lies about Caylee's babysitter began that day. Hmmm...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Well then she's been passing judgment already.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Law Enforcement
> ...



Oh please. Now you're sounding as nutty as the the family.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, some fucking evil one wrapped duct tape around the baby's mouth. How could anyone do something so cruel?? And how could anyone defend someone like her??
> ...



You should go to work at HLN and help out all the other unbalanced reporters. They must be exhausted by now trying to convince everyone that Casey is a wicked woman, period.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

I was not aware they had court on Saturdays! Holy shit!


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> The forensics are what will break or make the prosecution. So far, Casey is screwed.



How so? The forensics will simply say the same thing: Homicide. It doesn't say *who* did it, of course. There are no fingerprints, and no evidence whatsoever indicating it was Casey that did it. Only supposition because she's a loose canon.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > But...say it's your daughters car. You are already in a disfunctional family and your daughter is a fruitbar who sucks off your credit cards and you babysit her kid but you still love your daughter. Her car smells like death and your grandkid is missing. Would you call the cops if the car smelled of death?
> ...



Casey was known to be a killer?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > The forensics are what will break or make the prosecution. So far, Casey is screwed.
> ...



She's going to get jail time, I can't see any way out of that.
25 years??...maybe only 15??.....if not life??
No matter to me, because she won't have it very easy in a prison, like she has it in a county jail cell. Things are bound to be much different.
She will be on the list of every woman in the prison.....and Casey, wonder if she will act all tough or be a scared little girl, like her daughter was when she was dying??


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Except there is one consensus among the three (Mom, Dad, Casey) that they all loved that child dearly. As far as I know, there were never any disputes about her care, or who cared more, nor any jealousy issues _at all_. Apparently, from the tape played of the jailhouse conversation on August 16th, Casey and her father had been having issues for "quite some time" and according to Casey they were "just now" (that August) starting to get close again. But nothing was said as to why. I seriously doubt it had to do with paying more attention to Caylee than to herself; probably had to do with Casey finally trying to exert her independence from the family that had smothered her until she was 21 years old.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I meant bringing it into court, although that might have begun this afternoon. I haven't watched any of the PM session from 2-5PM.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Who is this stupid bitch on HLN? (Name is Issues). The chick with the streaked hair.
> I wanna bitchslap her so bad. Along with nancy grace. But I watch it because I tune out their rhetoric and grandstanding and listen instead to pieces I missed.



So do I. But I would think you'd love listening to them, as well as Nancy Grace, all of whom have pronounced her guilty as charged.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Unless you're kidding, your comments leave me speechless, except to wonder why.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I agree he sucks as a defense attorney. But I haven't read his opening statement (I'll do that tomorrow), and I really can't believe he would have gone with the molestation theme if he didn't believe he had some clear cut evidence to prove it, and/or plans to go in a direction that can prove Stacy was manipulated because of abuse beginning when she was a child of eight. If he's "trying to make a name for himself," and that line of defense is all bogus, that's *not* the path to fame.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I was not aware they had court on Saturdays! Holy shit!



Half day. Judge's prerogative.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I'm just exploring ideas, Maggie. Lighten up.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 3, 2011)

Well kids, time to call it a day. Have a good evening.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Do not defense attorneys try to get their client cleared? Is not JB a defense attorney? Is he not posing before people outside with a woman on each arm, smiling happily? Will he not get exposure from this case? Isn't it his duty to get his client a Not Guilty verdict and anything goes to achieve that?
I think Casey is a nutbar, yes. But I am still open to what everyone has to say and sometimes utterances I read make me go hmmmmmmm as well. Can you try to just discuss without being so snarky?


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Well kids, time to call it a day. Have a good evening.


G'night.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Well kids, time to call it a day. Have a good evening.



Thank God, it sounds as if you need a rest. jaysus.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



You clearly are mentally ill Maggie. Why exactly is it that all you do here is defend the scum sucking maggots of the earth? I bet you thought OJ was innocent too? Yeah, I figured so. LMAO! Doctor must have dropped you on your head eh? People like you should be locked up 24/7 in a straight jacket inside a padded room. No worries though Maggie, You get cable and internet access. You will just have to learn how to type with your toes.   ~BH


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jun 3, 2011)

She's done....friggin' toast......She's on the narcissist train sitting right next to OJ.....No feeling, nothing.....It's all about her and nobody else, too include her daughter.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Good Mornin' Y'all.
> ...



Good catch! I kept thinking how is that possible??


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok. The dogs hitting on two spots in the yard. I think they hit two spots because thats where the body was placed while a location was being tested to make a hole. None could be found that would suffice, so the body had to be put back IN the trunk. Dryer sheets were kept in the car to hide the smell. 
(How does this woman drive around with the body of her daughter in the trunk beginning to rot?)
She finally decides to wrap the body in the bags, tape for whatever reason, her mouth, then place the sticker. Placed in the woods and that's it.  The question is...was it Casey alone, Casey with help (her father)? 
Do I think it accidental, the death? Yes.  The mess started when she refused to tell it was an accident and tried to cover it up.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Dan Abrams seems to have some sense. (Joy Behar show).


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 3, 2011)

"Duct tape had been placed on her head while her* body was still fresh *or while she was alive."

What the fuck does this statement mean?

"still fresh"?

Freshly alive?
Freshly dead?

I wonder if when introduced by the State, this statement will be open to interpretation by the jury?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jun 3, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> "Duct tape had been placed on her head while her* body was still fresh *or while she was alive."
> 
> What the fuck does this statement mean?
> 
> ...


She's done...........The tape is what killed that poor kid.

She didn't drown. She wasn't cholroformed. She was murdered by her mother.

After watching those jailhouse tapes. Listening to the cops tell her she was lying. Listening to her claim that it is SHE who is the victim, that bitch is guilty.


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

From my understanding, the mandible of Caylee was intact? The tape was placed while she was still "warm". Freshly dead. Or not dead quite yet.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> From my understanding, the mandible of Caylee was intact? The tape was placed while she was still "warm". Freshly dead. Or not dead quite yet.



The disgusting bottomfeeding liar Casey Anthony should be put to death when she is found guilty Grace. Justice will be served to this evil creature of the night. 

"Whoever sheds the blood of Man, By Man their blood shall be shed".  ~BH


----------



## Grace (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm. Went to google and found this, Sociopath vs psychopath:



> Sociopaths have normal temperaments, and their personality disorder tends to effect their lives regarding parenting, peers, and their intelligence.
> Sociopaths can be anyone from your mother, father, best friend, neighbor or even your co-worker, and you would not even realize that they are dealing with this disorder that affects everything in their daily life. Sociopaths go above and beyond themselves to make sure that other people around them have no idea that their life is something other than what it is. More than likely you have met one or two sociopaths in your life and not even realize it.
> 
> Psychopaths on the other hand are very flamboyant with how they deal with their disorder. Some famous psychopaths that you might know about are Charles Manson, Richard Ramirez, Theodore Bundy and David Berkowitz. These four men are famous for being some of the most notorious and manipulative serial killers in history. Not all psychopaths are as out there as these four men, however their rage is almost always as intense, it just depends on how they channel it.



Characteristics of a sociopath are as followed : 

1. Sociopaths are very charming. 
2. Sociopaths can be extremely manipulative and will try to con you whenever possible. 
3. Sociopaths feel that they are entitled to everything. 
4. Sociopaths will lie continuously to get what they want. They can even sometimes manipulate a lie detector. 
5. Sociopaths have no remorse, shame or guilt. 
6. Sociopaths will show love and happiness only when it serves their purpose. None of the feelings are genuine. 
7. Sociopaths have no room for love in their life. 
8. Sociopaths need to have excitement in their lives or live on the edge. 
9. Sociopaths have lack of empathy hen their victims suffer pain that they have caused. 
10. Sociopaths believe that they are all mightier than tho, there is no concern on how their behavior impacts others.
11. Sociopaths usually have a long history of juvenile delinquency as well as behavior problems. 
12. Sociopaths will never take blame for anything they have done to anyone no matter if it is family or friend. 
13. Sociopaths have many sexual partners and tend to act out many sexual acts. 
14. Sociopaths rarely stay in one place for a long time (home/work). 
15. Sociopaths will change themselves if they know it will keep them from being found out.

Characteristics of a psychopath are as followed:

1. Psychopaths use superficial charm to lure their victims. 
2. Psychopaths are extremely self-centered. 
3. Psychopaths must always do something to keep themselves from boredom.
4. Psychopaths are very deceptive and tend to lie continuously. 
5. Psychopaths show no remorse of guilt towards their victims. 
6. Psychopaths are very predatory and usually will live off other people. 
7. Psychopaths have many sexual partners in their lifetime. 
8. Psychopaths are very impulsive with their lifestyle. 
9. Psychopaths are always blaming other people for their actions.
10. Psychopaths never have a realistic view of their lives. (king of the world or from another planet)
11. Psychopaths always want psychological gratification in sexual and criminal activities.
12. Psychopaths tend to try suicide, rarely succeeding.

Sociopath Vs. Psychopath: There is a Difference - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 3, 2011)

Grace said:


> From my understanding, the mandible of Caylee was intact? The tape was placed while she was still "warm". Freshly dead. Or not dead quite yet.



"This duct tape was clearly placed prior to decomposition, keeping the mandible in place."

That's what it says.

I don't know.

This statement:

"Duct tape had been placed on her head while her body was still fresh or while she was alive."

. . .bothers me.

It's confusing.

I thought the State's posistion is that Caylee died from suffocation of having her head wrapped with duct tape? That the duct tape was the murder weapon.

This statement sounds either or to me. The way it's worded makes it sound like the tape was placed on her head while her body was still fresh (dead, but not decomposed) *or* while she was still alive.

Which is it?

I can't wait for this report to be entered into evidence. I'm curious as to why the wierd wording.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't know anything about the case, hope justice is done.

Find it sad that she has become a tabloid sensation via hack "lawyers" Nancy Grace and Greta Van Susterin.  

Attractive women are good for ratings.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Hmm. Went to google and found this, Sociopath vs psychopath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not well read in sociology .... farming .... pharming .... eh and the like, but it seems to me more evident that those two types of individuals as well as some other not so favorable types are becoming more mainstream.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > LawKitteh said:
> ...


Meh...she's a self serving phoney


Oh, and Dr. Drew is an idiot.  He's an_ internist _ and the death of Jeff Conaway proved him to be a poser schmuck


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Ok. The dogs hitting on two spots in the yard. I think they hit two spots because thats where the body was placed while a location was being tested to make a hole. None could be found that would suffice, so the body had to be put back IN the trunk. Dryer sheets were kept in the car to hide the smell.
> (How does this woman drive around with the body of her daughter in the trunk beginning to rot?)
> She finally decides to wrap the body in the bags, tape for whatever reason, her mouth, then place the sticker. Placed in the woods and that's it.  The question is...was it Casey alone, Casey with help (her father)?
> Do I think it accidental, the death? Yes.  The mess started when she refused to tell it was an accident and tried to cover it up.



You know, this makes sense.
Casey places her little girl's body on the ground, to try and find a spot where she could hurry and bury her.
Then that spot didn't work, so hurry and move her body again, try something new.
All the while, Casey was unware these little doggies have good noses!!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> From my understanding, the mandible of Caylee was intact? The tape was placed while she was still "warm". Freshly dead. Or not dead quite yet.



I understood it this way as well, the tape was placed on her immediately after she had died. So her skin tissued was still warm and well.....soft and...like a baby girl's.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > From my understanding, the mandible of Caylee was intact? The tape was placed while she was still "warm". Freshly dead. Or not dead quite yet.
> ...



IIRC the State maintains the tape is the murder  weapon. I believe it was place while she was alive


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

And here I am thinking again, about the tape.
Maybe the tape was placed on Caylee because Casey thought she was already dead??..or maybe, she saw Caylee in such a near death state, and she went into panic mode, and decided to wrap the tape around her so she could stop her from breathing any longer??
Also, anyone remember the time when Casey's neighbors say they saw her white car backed into the driveway, something she normally never did.
How long after June 16th was that??
Because maybe if Caylee died in the trunk, and Casey rode around with her in the trunk for a few days, the smell was getting bad, then Casey decided to maybe dig a hole in her backyard and bury the little girl.
She did back her car in for some reason and the neighbor also stated Casey asked to borrow a shovel.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone here have a link to all of *this* trial's witnesses testimonies?

Starting from day one with the State's first witness, through yesterday?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Does anyone here have a link to all of *this* trial's witnesses testimonies?
> 
> Starting from day one with the State's first witness, through yesterday?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I don't..sorry. You can Google and come up with everything it seems in the Casey Anthony case.
But sitting there and going thru it all, whew....not sure I have the time nor patience to do that~


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



That is not an unusual scenario with physical abuse.  The mother often steps in and is also beaten.  But it can take years before she actually leaves the situation.

However, sexual abuse is a different animal.  And in all honesty, most of the ones I have worked with the moms DID know about the abuse and did nothing because they were financially dependent on their husbands and/or didn't want to go to work.

You are comparing apples and oranges.  And again, you just can't take your own situation and extrapolate it any farther than to yourself.  Not only have I worked in this area for 22 years, there is ample research.  It's out there.  I assure you, I am not talking out of my ass. 

If you believe your mother had no choices here, then so be it.  Believe that.  But women can find something to do to support their families even if it is just  cleaning houses.  I've seen a lot of those as well, and they have my deepest respect.   I legally required to report abuse, but even if I weren't I would report anonymously.  There is no way I would EVER tell a woman to stay in an abusive situation, and if the child is being abused physically or sexually, I would (and have) report them to child services.  People tell themselves what they need to believe so there are plenty of rationalizations and excuses but no real valid reasons here.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

> She's disassociated from reality, but I don't know what the clinical diagnosis is. When the defense begins, they will be questioning at least one psychiatrist on her state of mind, and she was also seeing a prison psychiatrist on a daily basis all during the time she was locked up.
> 
> My personal impression is that Stacy at some point developed an alter personality. She is so believable when talking about this Zanny person, I think Casey herself was Zanny (or other invisible babysitters) when she had to be. There were also two other nannies with different names that she mentioned. Her communication was almost exclusively done by texting, not by her own voice, which also raises an identity question for me.
> 
> Stacy couldn't deal with the tragic death of her daughter (however it happened), and it may have been the final event that pushed her over the edge, which is when Zanny the Nannie took over and started babysitting. That kept Caylee alive in Stacy's mind.



The name of the condition is Dissociative Identity Disorder.  (Not dissAsociative).  No doubt she has been tested and diagnosed to the hilt.  However, even if this is the case, it would never fly in court.  Dissociative Identity Disorder is the old Multiple Personality Disorder.  People are tired of it because it sounds so much like 'the devil made me do it.'  Even if it were true, I'd never use that defense.  It virtually guarantees a conviction.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I am always amazed at the lack of creativity involved in disposing of a body.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Prosecutors are seeking the death penalty.  They may have written the pleadings to state something like, 'if you can't find her guilty of capital murder, then......' which would involve jail time.

There is a common misconception that child abusers/killers are placed in the general prison population and that they get their just rewards there.  That is not the case.  Once a child abuser is threatened by another inmate they are put into protective custody within the prison.  There are entire units dedicated to this type of protection.  And they run amazingly well because child abusers aren't interested in adults.  So with only adults on the unit, there is no one to abuse.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Not always.  Sometimes they just have to get their client the best deal that can be had.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...





LOL.  Maggie handles you well.  

Guilt is a verdict that is determined by a jury.  One is not guilty until this occurs.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Hmm. Went to google and found this, Sociopath vs psychopath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good research!  I went to a workshop in Nashville last year where the difference was explained this way:

The key difference is that the *psycho*path thinks what he/she is doing is the right thing.  Example:  'I beat my wife because it makes her a better person.'

The *socio*path knows he/she is doing wrong, but doesn't care.  Example: 'I beat my wife at least once a week just for the hell of it.'


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I apologize. But I'm going to have to mute the television whenever these news analysts chime in. They make me see red, because they seem to be the only voices out there available for the public to hear, and they're heavily invested in tabloiding Casey to death, literally. So when I see similar comments here, my head explodes.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Oh _nooooooo_, Mr. Macho Man weighs in with one of his elaborate intellectual critiques.  Must...hide...under...covers...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Ok. The dogs hitting on two spots in the yard. I think they hit two spots because thats where the body was placed while a location was being tested to make a hole. None could be found that would suffice, so the body had to be put back IN the trunk. Dryer sheets were kept in the car to hide the smell.
> (How does this woman drive around with the body of her daughter in the trunk beginning to rot?)
> She finally decides to wrap the body in the bags, tape for whatever reason, her mouth, then place the sticker. Placed in the woods and that's it.  The question is...was it Casey alone, Casey with help (her father)?
> Do I think it accidental, the death? Yes.  The mess started when she refused to tell it was an accident and tried to cover it up.



Cindy (Mom) put the dryer sheets in the car (her testimony).


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nancy Grace is probably hyperventilating right now, as she prepares for her show tonight.  The woman is a Spazz, but right most of the time.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I agree. His methods are questionable, even as a go-to "expert" on alcohol/drug addiction. He too is looking for the sensational angles on the Anthony trial. After all, his new show on HLN needs some ratings too.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. The dogs hitting on two spots in the yard. I think they hit two spots because thats where the body was placed while a location was being tested to make a hole. None could be found that would suffice, so the body had to be put back IN the trunk. Dryer sheets were kept in the car to hide the smell.
> ...



Is that why Dad & Mom decided to concrete over a portion of the yard so they wouldn't try _that_ again?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> And here I am thinking again, about the tape.
> Maybe the tape was placed on Caylee because Casey thought she was already dead??..or maybe, she saw Caylee in such a near death state, and she went into panic mode, and decided to wrap the tape around her so she could stop her from breathing any longer??
> Also, anyone remember the time when Casey's neighbors say they saw her white car backed into the driveway, something she normally never did.
> How long after June 16th was that??
> ...



As I mentioned before, if a person has drowned, once water has been expunged through the mouth, placing tape over the mouth to prevent any more water from entering the body will hide the fact that the person drowned. That was a statement made by one of the "analysts" in a rare moment of providing alternative possibilities.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone remember what George testified to as whether or not he *saw* into the trunk of the car on June 24 2008, when Casey pulled out the missing gas cans?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> > She's disassociated from reality, but I don't know what the clinical diagnosis is. When the defense begins, they will be questioning at least one psychiatrist on her state of mind, and she was also seeing a prison psychiatrist on a daily basis all during the time she was locked up.
> >
> > My personal impression is that Stacy at some point developed an alter personality. She is so believable when talking about this Zanny person, I think Casey herself was Zanny (or other invisible babysitters) when she had to be. There were also two other nannies with different names that she mentioned. Her communication was almost exclusively done by texting, not by her own voice, which also raises an identity question for me.
> >
> ...



Thanks for the clarification, but it does seem unfair that this disorder is now apparently dismissed so readily.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Well the allegation that the child traveled around for a month in the trunk is beyond real. A quick trip across the line to Georgia or one of the other bordering southern states and dumping the body somewhere in the vast wilderness of those regions, and she probably never would have been found. Even if Casey was too distraught to do that the first day, surely she could come 'round enough in the next following days to find a better place than a mile away from the Anthony's home.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. Went to google and found this, Sociopath vs psychopath:
> ...



And what is the person who chooses both excuses called? (Call me been there...)


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Does anyone remember what George testified to as whether or not he *saw* into the trunk of the car on June 24 2008, when Casey pulled out the missing gas cans?



He said he did not. As I recall his testimony, he followed Cindy back out to her car (after she had stopped by to pick up some clothes), and he at that time mentioned the missing gas cans. Stacy then opened the trunk herself, pulled out the gas cans and threw them at him. If Caylee had been stuffed inside, would she have done that? And why, if Caylee was in the trunk, did she elect to put the gas cans in the trunk anyway? Why not the back seat?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't have a lot of time today to dwell on this case, but I wanted to say that all of my previous comments have solely been an attempt to make people see that there a gazillion mysterious situations that went on that have no pat answers. The fact that a legion of "analysts" think they do annoys me to no end. 

I don't doubt that Casey played a large part in the child's death, and I have no doubt that she suffers from some form of mental illness (although I have seen no outward signs of sociopathic/psychopathic behavior). She simply has been acting (in the videos) as I would expect anyone in jail would react. She has moments of being happy to see her family members, she has moments of frustration, she shows moments of guilt over the lies she was caught in with the detectives' interrogation, she has moments of fear, she has moments of feeling sorry for herself. Those are ALL emotions that I don't find sociopathic _at all_. Innocent or guilty, they are _human_ emotions, period.

So far, we have seen no evidence of conflict within the family unit prior to this tragedy, so to automatically slap a convenient label of sociopath or psychopath on her is dumb, in my opinion. She could be suffering from any number of more difficult to grasp psychiatric afflictions. But it's easier just to say she's a crazy woman.

I continue to give Casey the benefit of the doubt that yes, she was involved in the coverup of her child's death, but no, she did *NOT* intentionally murder her.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Regarding red--I believe you, I never said you were talking out of your ass. If you say you have 22 years experience, I do believe you know quite a lot. And I'm sure you have helped many. But I have over 11 years of being an abused person, and while you say I am comparing apples to oranges, I'm sorry if it seems that way. But then, they both are fruits, right??

Regarding blue--my Mother and I left my Dad so many times. Have you ever seen the movie starring Farrah Fawcett, called The Burning Bed?? Where he beat her so badly, she ended up killing him. And the Tracey Thurman story, true story too, her husband hunted her down, and she is now partially paralyzed because he knifed her 13 times, in front of police officers.
I know all stories are different. And sexual abuse is different from other forms of abuse. But when you say there is plenty  a women can do to support their family, I do agree, but what happens when the man hunts them down, threatening to kill them?? That happened in my life. So I will not allow someone to make me think my Mother did not do everything she thought she possibly could to save us, save me, because she did. She tried desperately. I get so ill in fact if someone tries to bad mouth my Mother or try and make me think like it's all her fault. All I can say is, you didn't live my life, so if you haven't walked in my shoes, then don't be telling me how uncomfortable they are!
Anyway, this thread is about Casey Anthony, so we should direct it back in that direction.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



That is the same with most death penalty cases, especially the more severe. They try and protect them. Anyone remember Jeffrey Dahmer?? He was supposed to be shielded, protected- somebody ended up slicing his throat in the toilet area.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Does anyone remember what George testified to as whether or not he *saw* into the trunk of the car on June 24 2008, when Casey pulled out the missing gas cans?



I just remember him saying something like "Casey acted like she didn't want me to get into the trunk".
But probably not those exact words.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



From Orlando to the Georgia state line is not a quick trip.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I don't have a lot of time today to dwell on this case, but I wanted to say that all of my previous comments have solely been an attempt to make people see that there a gazillion mysterious situations that went on that have no pat answers. The fact that a legion of "analysts" think they do annoys me to no end.
> 
> I don't doubt that Casey played a large part in the child's death, and I have no doubt that she suffers from some form of mental illness (although I have seen no outward signs of sociopathic/psychopathic behavior). She simply has been acting (in the videos) as I would expect anyone in jail would react. She has moments of being happy to see her family members, she has moments of frustration, she shows moments of guilt over the lies she was caught in with the detectives' interrogation, she has moments of fear, she has moments of feeling sorry for herself. Those are ALL emotions that I don't find sociopathic _at all_. Innocent or guilty, they are _human_ emotions, period.
> 
> ...




Maggie, as I've said before, I agree with this red sentence. I never thought the little girl's death was intentional. But I sure would like to know what happened.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 4, 2011)

*George Anthony Testifying for the State May 2011*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w299i0nQusU]YouTube - &#x202a;Casey Anthony: Murder Trial Day 14 - 5/26/11 Part 5 (George Anthony)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

State --  Did you look into the trunk?

GA ------ Never had a chance.

*George Anthony's Taped Interview with the FBI 2008*

Casey Anthony George Anthony Statement 2008

Page 44/Line 123

SB --- Okay. When she popped the trunk are you back at the back of the car?

GA --- Yeah. Yeah. There was definitely, I could see clothes back there.

SB --- Okay.

GA --- She has a plastic blue bin that's collapsible. . . we all have'em in our vehicles.

SB --- Yes.

GA --- And oh, and the gas cans were inside this blue bin that she had. 'Course she pulled'em out . . .

SB --- Gallon cans?

GA --- Yeah, it's like a two and half gallon can. It's like a circular one and then I had a smaller plastic one that I keep the stuff for my trimmer and stuff just to add . . .

SB --- Yeah

GA --- . . .um oil with that one so I keep that one seperate from the other one. There's two of them.

SB --- Okay.

GA --- So, she handed'em to me, they're empty. And I said you know, I said thanks a lot I said, like I said you make me out to be a fool and I . . . make me look stupid and I don't appreciate that. She saiys, dad we'll talk and I said, yeah we're gonna talk later because this is just getting out of hand.

Page 71/Line 15  (About looking in car at impound lot)

GA --- I did look around the trunk for a second. I'm like okay and there was a blue bin inside of it. That same blue bin I told you where my daughter had the gas cans.

Casey Anthony is not the only liar in this family.
George Anthony is a liar.

And no, George is not the one on trial here. But, maybe he should be.

*If he lies about this, what else is he lying about?*


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't know that George is a liar, I will be happy to get thru Casey's trial first, then if they want to try Cindy and/or George, we'll go from there


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I don't know that George is a liar, I will be happy to get thru Casey's trial first, then if they want to try Cindy and/or George, we'll go from there



All goes to George's credibilty.

He either saw in the trunk or he didn't.

Which testimony is one to believe?

Black and white. No gray here. Sorry.

This example is just the tip of the iceberg in his  . . . err . . . ummm . . . lies.

George has no credibility. And hopefully the judge will let the jury see that.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 4, 2011)

What is the big deal about the duct tape on the gas can?


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Hmm. Interesting point, Texas.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

It really is a mess isn't it?? This whole story. Sad doesn't begin to cover it, strange doesn't begin to cover it.
Ohmigosh, I was thinking, what if something comes out to shock the hell out of everybody??
Can there be an explanation that none of us has thought of??
I can only imagine what the jurors are going thru. I hope they get their thoughts all together, be as one, so to speak. I'd hate to have one hold out, and end up with a hung trial......oh shit.


----------



## airamia (Jun 4, 2011)

Casey Anthony was suffering from postpartum depression.  That can cause you to harm yourself or your child.  I mean this happens.  Just something I have been thinking about.  I just looked through a bunch of photos of Casey and Caylee and they are such loving and happy pictures and wondered what would make someone kill their own baby.  Casey seemed to adore Caylee.   After looking at those pictures, I just don't know what to think.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

airamia said:


> Casey Anthony was suffering from postpartum depression.  That can cause you to harm yourself or your child.  I mean this happens.  Just something I have been thinking about.  I just looked through a bunch of photos of Casey and Caylee and they are such loving and happy pictures and wondered what would make someone kill their own baby.  Casey seemed to adore Caylee.   After looking at those pictures, I just don't know what to think.



Caylee was soon to be 2.
Isn't PPD more apt to happen during the first year after the Mother gives birth??...sometimes within months even.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

LIke Andrea Yates. She just had the youngest...couple of months old I think. 
There are just some really evil people out there. They snap. I dont think Casey killed her kid on purpose. I think it was an accident, but she freaked out. Once she began the lies, she was caught between a rock and hard place. And still is.
I now have changed my mind about her punishment. No death. But she needs to spend some time in jail just for being a pain in the ass with all this confusion she has caused. She's a fruitbar. Some jail time, lots of therapy. She didn't _deliberately_ murder Caylee.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> LIke Andrea Yates. She just had the youngest...couple of months old I think.
> There are just some really evil people out there. They snap. I dont think Casey killed her kid on purpose. I think it was an accident, but she freaked out. Once she began the lies, she was caught between a rock and hard place. And still is.
> I now have changed my mind about her punishment. No death. But she needs to spend some time in jail just for being a pain in the ass with all this confusion she has caused. She's a fruitbar. Some jail time, lots of therapy. She didn't _deliberately_ murder Caylee.



Shaking my head in agreement. But, I have never been one for the death penalty, but she certainly needs to spend some good many years in jail. Not saying throw away the key, but she has to pay for the wrong she did, and she has done wrong.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Just hope the jury is smart.  We had an old man here in my neighborhood that some hot heads around here tried to railroad.  The jury bought none of it.  

If you read trials from decades and centuries go by, you see how many people actually were railroaded.  Currently we have The Innocence Project working on some modern day convictions of innocent people.

The Innocence Project - Home 

I don't think Casey is a saint.  But I see reasonable doubt lurking in every corner.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Not sure I get your drift here.  The psychopath would be the more innocent of the two because his perceptions of reality are inaccurate.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

No drift. Just hearing both words bandied about on tv about Casey so I went to look them up.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, I can see characteristics of Casey on both lists. I saw her as manipulative from early on.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I am sorry for all the troubles in your life.  Sincerely.  But remember, it is not necessary to HAVE schizophrenia to treat schizophrenia.  Nor is it necessary to HAVE cancer to treat cancer.  If anything, the things I have seen in my career have made me much more aware of the limits and boundaries that are necessary to keep us safe.  

I always have to chuckle when someone gets snarky that I only have 38 Facebook friends.  They are teachers, lawyers, etc. who don't mind having their clients as friends.  I have worked with the criminally insane, the worried well, the seriously and persistently mentally ill, veterans, and I have taught.  Keeping my name and details out of the public eye keeps them from hunting me down.  And some would.  Some have.  And I have been hurt in the workplace once.  That is why I REFUSE to see a patient alone in the clinic at the end of the day and if my employer doesn't like it he can just lump it.  I've never been sent home from a job yet.

I have many issues with the mental health system and its response to women.  The real kicker is Dependent Personality Disorder.  Every part of that 'disorder' is how southern women are taught to live.  Then it gets turned back on them as a disorder.  But, I think we have come a LONG way with stalking.  Still, it isn't perfect.  A TN doctor was shot in the parking lot of a local mall in TN by a stalker who had already done a year for the crime.   Seymour Herald ::

A book I recommend is The Gift of Fear By Gavin De Becker.  

There are numerous articles on stalking which describe it from low level - repeated phone calls,  to lethality, as in the Bazzel case.

Well, my post went a little off topic as well.  I agree we should get back on topic.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> What is the big deal about the duct tape on the gas can?



It's a big thing because Baez was trying to impeach him with his testimony that day. Because he knew that George Anthony's AUgust 2009 Deposition testimony about the duct tape and gas can was different then as to what he testified to in this trial.

PDF Documents From WFTV Eyewitness News Orlando

Page 159/Line 7

He testifies that he did not put *that* piece of tape on the gas can. Repeatedly denies it.

Then he goes on to testify that he did put *a* piece of tape on the gas can.

He testifies in* this *trial that he put the duct tape on the gas can because when Casey returned them -- the little vent plug was *missing*.

In the above deposistion of August 2009, he testifies that (page 60/Line 23)

"I put duct tape on there one time myself because the plastic cap that was on there had *broken*. "

And on page 162/Line 1 he goes on to say:

"I don't know *when* I specifically did that, but I know that I did it. Becuase whenever I put the duct tape over the vent hole that you've described or told me about, I did it very neatly. I would not have put something on there like this. That's not my style."

He goes on to testify tnat it had duct tape on it *before* Casey took it and did not have duct tape on it when she brought it back.

So, was the plug missing when the gas cans returned, or had it already been broken off? 

Which is the truth?

That's what Baez was working on getting into court. A different version of the same story . . . according to George.

Again, it goes against George Anthony's credibility.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> It really is a mess isn't it?? This whole story. Sad doesn't begin to cover it, strange doesn't begin to cover it.
> Ohmigosh, I was thinking, what if something comes out to shock the hell out of everybody??
> Can there be an explanation that none of us has thought of??
> I can only imagine what the jurors are going thru. I hope they get their thoughts all together, be as one, so to speak. I'd hate to have one hold out, and end up with a hung trial......oh shit.



Yes, the O. Henry ending!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> No drift. Just hearing both words bandied about on tv about Casey so I went to look them up.



A lot of people don't know the difference.  They use the interchangeably!


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 5, 2011)

It appears George Anthony brought up the pool theory as early as 2008.

George Anthony's Interview with the FBI 2008

Casey Anthony George Anthony Statement 2008

GA's testimony in talking about how he wishes the FBI could just walk in and talk to Casey. But legally because she has lawyered up, they can't. And of course, it's really just more rambling -- note how he is supposed to be saying he wishes Caasey would tell the FBi -- but he actually says "I hope she doesn't." True statement or slip? Who the hell knows in this crazy ass case.

Page 103/Line 1

GA --- But then again is  . . . does she have to say, Mr Baez, what do you think, I'm gonna talk to these guys? Well she . . . I hope she doesn't cause I want her to just come out and tell everybody, this is what happened. This is where she's at? This  . . . *the pool thing *or whatever it might be, this is what happened. We can get through this, I know we can.

See, the State shoud run to introduce this part of testimony into record. 
Because it almost seems as if he would not mention the pool, if he had any involvement.
Then again, the defense could argue it was the beginning of him throwing Casey to the wolves.

But, it still doesn't change the fact that through his own various differing testimonies, George Anthony lies.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't wait to see *James Hoover *or *Roy Krunk *on the stand.

The State should call Hoover. I mean he culd tstify to some things on their behalf. Then again, he could equally effective for the Defense.

I don't see the State calling Roy Krunk. Hell, they didn't even mention him in OS, which is kinda odd since he did find the body. But, you can bet your ass the Defense will.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> LIke Andrea Yates. She just had the youngest...couple of months old I think.
> There are just some really evil people out there. They snap. I dont think Casey killed her kid on purpose. I think it was an accident, but she freaked out. Once she began the lies, she was caught between a rock and hard place. And still is.
> I now have changed my mind about her punishment. No death. But she needs to spend some time in jail just for being a pain in the ass with all this confusion she has caused. She's a fruitbar. Some jail time, lots of therapy. She didn't _deliberately_ murder Caylee.



If she did drown (and I think she did), and it was an accident, it will come down to who was watching her in the pool the morning of June 16th, or did Caylee just climb up, over and in on her own. Cindy Anthony made it a point to testify clearly that she had taken the ladder down after their early evening swim on returning from visiting Cindy's father the day before (15th). Casey left about 12:30 on June 16th, and according to George Casey, she had Caylee with her. But did she?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I haven't looked at the link yet, but I'm sure Amanda Knox is mentioned there who was railroaded by the Italian judicial system. I know it's on appeal now, but that was one helluva concocted criminal trial based on zero evidence except the prosecutor's "gut feeling."


----------



## Dabs (Jun 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > LIke Andrea Yates. She just had the youngest...couple of months old I think.
> ...



So, basically, what some of y'all are saying is- it may be that all 3 of the Anthony nuts can be involved in little Caylee's death, am I correct??
I can't see that honestly.
I don't know what I see anymore, but this case has went up and beyond  the extremes.
The cover of the People magazine this week, I just purchased it, the main topic is Caylee Anthony Murder Case and it has the beautiful photograph of little Caylee (attached below-isn't she just precious).
Then it has a photo of Casey, and it reads: Mom's Shocking Defense, Secrets & Lies. Bombshell testimony, new claims of sexual abuse-inside accused killer Casey Anthony's trial strategy.
I haven't read it yet, maybe later this evening I will.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Well I can vividly remember getting shoved aside and slugged for just being physically in his way, and getting slugged because I dared to contradict him. Ironically, except for the bruises, he was the one who usually paid dearly, not with jail time, but he lost a lot of friends over his abuse and got thrown out of two of his favorite restaurants for life because he decided to slap me in front of other patrons. So trying to define his psychotic behavior to Casey Anderson is something I just don't see, because there *is* no comparison. EVERYONE, even his own family, knew he was a controlling egomaniac which was there for everyone to see because he never tried to disguise it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > It really is a mess isn't it?? This whole story. Sad doesn't begin to cover it, strange doesn't begin to cover it.
> ...



Casey trying to cover up for Mom (the last one known to take Caylee swimming in the pool) yet Casey gets the death penalty for killing her own daughter by being a good daughter?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 5, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> It appears George Anthony brought up the pool theory as early as 2008.
> 
> George Anthony's Interview with the FBI 2008
> 
> ...



The prosecution wouldn't want that statement entered because the defense *would* jump on it. Part of the strategy for both is anticipating what the other will use in the course of doing their respective jobs.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think all three Anthony's were involved in the cover up of the accidental drowning death of Caylee Anthony.

I *can* see the possibility of George Anthony being involved.

I think Cindy Anthony is guilty of being a control freak that didn't like anybody else ruling her roost. I think George Anthony was pretty much pussy whipped by her because after all, *she* took him back in early 2006 after she had kicked his ass to the curb for spending every last dime they had. That's the reason for the separate bank accounts. I also find it sad that she was so afraid that George would lose yet another job, that she insisted he went to work the morning of July 16th 2008. How sad is that? Yes, your granddaughter is missing. Now get your ass to work. I'm beginning to believe that a lot of the mistruths and lies I am seeing in balck and white, in Cindys. sworn testimonies and deposistions is an actual result of what she had been told about certain people and events by George *and* Casey. Not direct lies. But the truth to her, as told by them.

George is a liar. I've read it in print and posted various links here. And I think he may lie just randomly, for no reason, like Casey does. Why on earth did he make up that story about chasing Casey down the toll road while she was driving Cindy's vehicle, only to be disproved because none of the Anthony's E Passes had been used? Why would someone make up a story like that?

And it's not just the Anthony's giving testimony differing from earlier testimonies on certain events. Other witnesses in this case have/are too.

This is the case I have ever seen.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Earlier on I had asked if Casey and Cindy were close as Mother/daughter, and I don't think anyone answered with a Yes.
So if they aren't close, and at times it sure seems like Casey has hatred for her Mom, why would Casey cover up for Cindy?? That has to be the most weirdest conclusion I have heard yet.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 5, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I think it depends on who you ask. Cindy speaks of wanting to spend girl time with Casey, of shopping trips and of sharing videos and tears . . . Casey tells people her mother is crazy and that she doesn't want to be like her, but then turns around and posts on her myspace page that she wants to be exactly like her mother.  

Who the hell knows? 
This family is n.u.t.s.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



LMAO! "Maggie handles me well?" Maybe you need to study her and I's history? MaggotMaggie doesn't handle anything concerning me at all. In fact, all she does is run like the cowardly bottomfeeding maggot that she is anytime I post a response to her. In fact, it took a joke like you to fabricate some made up history of responses to me for her to finally respond with nothing more than a weak minded retort. Just keep on defending the scum of this earth along with MaggotMaggie. You are now on BH's scope.  

To be honest with you, It pretty much wouldn't suprise me if nutcases like you two would not do the same thing that this creature did to her child. Why else would you so strongly defend such a scum bag? One has to wonder about you types. Course, Maybe you're just a bottomfeeding defense attorney, which would make sense because all you care about is making money off of murder and other peoples pain and misery. You both are sick and disgusting.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I don't know what "Mr. Macho Man" has to do with anything. If being Macho = defending innocent little girls from pigs like you and Casey, I will gladly take that label you perfect example of garbage.  ~BH


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 6, 2011)

State's opening witness for the day: *Dr. Arpad Vass*.

The Body Farm Guru.

We'll see if the jury can stay awake today.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Maggie, as I've said before, I agree with this red sentence. I never thought the little girl's death was intentional. But I sure would like to know what happened.



So you want her ass fried  over what you think  was an accident?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I don't know that George is a liar, I will be happy to get thru Casey's trial first, then if they want to try Cindy and/or George, we'll go from there



And JB didn't use the earlier testimony to impeach his trial testimony...again it's not in front of the jury.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

@Texas...post #1052


They should, this is going to be some of the best stuff yet!
Actually, the real Body Farm Guru is Dr. Bill Bass, a well-renowned forensic anthropologist who founded the University of Tennessee's Body Farm....located right outside of Knoxville, TN. (which is less than 1 hour from me).
He is the author of more than 200 scientific publications, as well as an acclaimed nonfiction account of the Body Farm. I have both of his books.
Dr. Arhad Vass entered Dr. Bass' Ph.D. program and was a great help in inventing a forensic clock that could run backward, starting the moment a body was found. When the forensic clock stops, it can tell a person the time of a murder victim's death. So he should be the one to help aid in the precise time line of little Caylee's death.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Maggie, as I've said before, I agree with this red sentence. I never thought the little girl's death was intentional. But I sure would like to know what happened.
> ...



Do you people not read everything??
Somebody please show me where I said I wanted Casey to fry.
I have mentioned more than one time, that I am NOT for the death penalty.........not just in this case, but in general, all around (except in special situations)
I never said I wanted Casey Anthony to fry....I said I wanted her to rot in jail, do prison time.
She did something wrong, she should pay, some time, for her crime.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



You're right you never said fry....it's an expression.




Dabs said:


> *Make that one more GUILTY as far as Casey Anthony. That stupid bitch, I have thought her to be guilty from day one. Who in their right mind lets their baby daughter stay "missing" for 31 days and doesn't tell anyone??
> OMG, let me at that bitch.
> Death is too good for her, I would want her to rot in a cold damp cell, with the bare minimals.
> A metal commode that backs up every single day, a stinking sink that stays clogged, meals that aren't fit for the stray dogs running around.
> ...



You people??? Why so hostile?  It just seems to me since the start of the trial you have softened.  Not that I have a problem with that, I was just asking for clarification.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 6, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know that George is a liar, I will be happy to get thru Casey's trial first, then if they want to try Cindy and/or George, we'll go from there
> ...



Oh, but he will.

WHy do you think the State wouldn't put that picyure of the gas can into evidence? HA!


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> @Texas...post #1052
> 
> 
> They should, this is going to be some of the best stuff yet!
> ...



Oh my God, Dabs.

The only thing I find myself concentrating on his speech impediment.
It's drving me fucking crazy.
I keep trying to listen to the testimony . . . but then get lost in the cartoon character that keeps flitting through my head . . . walking flies on a leash.  

It will be interesting to see how close he can supposedly get the time of death.
That could be a ball buster, either way.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I'm sincerly sorry R.D.....please accept my apologies, I should not have come across as so hostile. I didn't mean it to be that way, but sometimes it's very hard to know what a person is trying to say or what emotions they are trying to express over the internet.
Anyway, I know saying you want 'someone to fry' is just an expression, but it's not one I used.
I just want the truth to come out in this case, and I do believe Casey is guilty....I believe she did murder her baby, but I have read everything that all the posters put out here, and I let it sink in, and some make more sense than others..and if it seems I have softened, then maybe I have.
Maybe the day I made that post you quoted, was not a good day for me......but, I firmly stand behind my saying, she deserves prison time. And I hope she gets it.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > @Texas...post #1052
> ...



I agree, I'm really anxious to see how close they can pinpoint death time.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I say thank God she was white....this is a perfect example of the 2 kinds of justice in America. White justice and black justice. 
Clearly, she is putrid scum of the Earth. Any woman that abandons her child, abuses said child, and causually disposes of said child is no mother, but a monster. And here we have a trial, where minutia is considered and offered up as a reason not to administer the maximum penalty.
If she were black, she'd be dead already. BS.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I wish we, as people, could get through one high profile event with out the *race card *being played.
Maybe that's why Judge Perry keeps shooting the Defense down at almost every objection?
Maybe he's secretly doing his part to insure this white girl goes down.

<insert eye-rolling emoticon here>

(And BTW -- I'm a Cajun. Just thought you should know that before you reply.)


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> I say thank God she was white....this is a perfect example of the 2 kinds of justice in America. White justice and black justice.
> Clearly, she is putrid scum of the Earth. Any woman that abandons her child, abuses said child, and causually disposes of said child is no mother, but a monster. And here we have a trial, where minutia is considered and offered up as a reason not to administer the maximum penalty.
> If she were black, she'd be dead already. BS.





I declair this a no race card zone.  With Graces' permission of course


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I wish we, as people, could get through one high profile event with out the *race card *being played.





> Maybe that's why Judge Perry keeps shooting the Defense down at almost every objection?
> Maybe he's secretly doing his part to insure this white girl goes down.
> 
> <insert eye-rolling emoticon here>
> ...


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm wondering where the hell Casey was when she was whippin' up this said Cholorform?

*Sidenote -- remember that the computer these searches were on was the family computer and remember although Cindy was defintely at work, with George's propensity to lie --- mais, one just can't be sure.

Anyway, my laptop and desk Pc are mine, only mine. ALthough, both are in the family home. I was thinking yesterday as I was researching for one of my projects -- "Jesus Christ! These search terms might make someone go hmmmm . . .  Why the fuck was she researching *that*?


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 6, 2011)

Today's Buzz Word.

Gag

Simply because Vass declares he likes saying it.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

omg. Has this guy forgotten just what he is describing about a little girl that is dead? Giggling and just having a good ol time up on that stand. What a fucktard. Have some class, asshole. Give info, but stop the laughs and giggles. Sheesh.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Neg'd.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

The amount of chloroform in trunk was astounding.  Parts per million, where in decomposition it's parts per trillion

It's in evidence the searches on the computer where while both George and Cindy were at work


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Please. And I'm Creole. Both of my parents are from La. And Cajuns are some of the most racist folk in the nation. Have you ever been Beaumont or Orange, Tx.???? The KKK is big there.  Don't want the race card pointed out, quit playing it.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Get the fuck out of this thread, asshole. I have reported you because this is NOT about race.


Meanwhile, if I were on the jury, I would have a hissy if they tried to get me to smell air from a can. No way.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree,

With the way this expert is giggling and carrying on, if I was on the jury -- I might have a hard time accepting his testimony as an *expert* vs a *mad scientist*.  :-/

I still would like to see them mini harnesses on them house flies.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Please. And I'm Creole. Both of my parents are from La. And Cajuns are some of the most racist folk in the nation. Have you ever been Beaumont or Orange, Tx.???? The KKK is big there.  Don't want the race card pointed out, quit playing it.



Dude - we're discussing the murder of a baby.  Some want it not to be a murder.  Now can you add to that?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Who cares.
How so??
Nope.
Who cares.
We never were playing it, you brought it in.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Vass is Elmer Fudd. Makes it difficult to take anything he says seriously anyway.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Vass is Elmer Fudd. Makes it difficult to take anything he says seriously anyway.



They should have had Dr. Bill Bass himself on the stand, I heard he was involved with this case, personally, at one point in time, wonder why he wasn't the one on the stand??
Unless he was busy.
This Vass guy just worked with Dr. Bass, but Dr. Bass is the person who runs the Body Farm. But Vass is supposedly great at his job~
Dr. Bill Bass has said that Vass used to spend months examining things under the microscope, sometimes not even leaving the premises, to determine all the facts. Dr. Bass also mentions that in many of the cases they are called in on, when a body is found and a time of death has to be pinpointed or determined, it has been Vass who is very skilled, he can get the time of death to a matter of days or hours even! (according to bugs, maggots, decomp tissue, etc.)


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

That's good that he is such an expert. But he needs to stfu with the giggling.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> That's good that he is such an expert. But he needs to stfu with the giggling.



Yes I agree.
That's why I wish Dr. Bill himself were on the stand, this is a serious case.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone there needs to remind him that the CHILD's family he is describing so gleefully as she rotted, is in the courtroom and it isn't so funny.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

Seems like nervousness, it's less as the day goes on.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

I wasn't aware the defense is trying to establish a body was never in the car.

Thats just crazy, I think it's over if thats the case.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 6, 2011)

Divining Rods made out of coat hangers?
To find bodies?


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

The defense is winning this round, I think.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Not a conclusion. It was a what-if scenario based on the writing style of O. Henry.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 6, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



We have a history? The only time I ever respond to your posts, in which you never have anything of substance to say on a topic, is to chuckle. You remind me of Yosemite Sam.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 6, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > @Texas...post #1052
> ...



I wonder if this is the same guy. 

Dead fly art, surprisingly hilarious (15 Photos) : theCHIVE


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 6, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



The judge is definitely favoring the prosecution, but of course you won't hear any of the hot ladies of the press say that.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Shhhhhhhhh. He's out huntin' wabbits.

It drive me bonkers too. Very hard to grasp what he is saying, speaking for myself. But...I can't go with just trusting this guy's nose. He isn't a chemist. So unless something else comes up, nothing has been proven about Caylee's body being in that trunk.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree the judge seems to be favoring the prosecution. Seems his mind is already made up. So....appeal coming up once this one is over and if she is found guilty.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 6, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I'm wondering where the hell Casey was when she was whippin' up this said Cholorform?
> 
> *Sidenote -- remember that the computer these searches were on was the family computer and remember although Cindy was defintely at work, with George's propensity to lie --- mais, one just can't be sure.
> 
> Anyway, my laptop and desk Pc are mine, only mine. ALthough, both are in the family home. I was thinking yesterday as I was researching for one of my projects -- "Jesus Christ! These search terms might make someone go hmmmm . . .  Why the fuck was she researching *that*?



Regarding the chloroform, I wonder if THIS connection will be pursued by the defense.

CHEMICAL FACT SHEET- CHLOROFORM


> WHAT IS CHLOROFORM?
> 
> Chloroform, also called trichloromethane, is a colorless liquid with a pleasant odor and a slight, sweet taste. It dissolves easily in water. Chloroform is both a synthetic and naturally-occurring compound, although sources from humans, such as septic systems and other water treatment processes involving chlorination, are responsible for most of the chloroform in the environment. Chloroform enters the air and water from some industrial processes, leaking containers, and waste disposal. *It also is a byproduct of the chlorination of drinking water, municipal and industrial wastewater, and swimming pool and spa water. *Chloroform may also enter the environment via the chemical breakdown of chlorinated compounds.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Vass is Elmer Fudd. Makes it difficult to take anything he says seriously anyway.
> ...



The Bass & Vass Body Farm? Someone send a note to SNL to do a skit channeling John Belushi.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 6, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yeah that makes two direct threats he had made to me, one by PM.  Of course I have them saved in case anything untoward happens to me.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Won't the bones show traces of chlorine?

Which begs another question......Since the prosecution had no clue the defense was going to go with accidental drowning until opening statement, can the prosecution still have tests done on the body even as the trial goes on? Or no? And aren't they supposed to tell each other what they are doing prior to the trial itself? I forget the word used when one does not disclose intent.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 6, 2011)

R.D. said:


> I wasn't aware the defense is trying to establish a body was never in the car.
> 
> Thats just crazy, I think it's over if thats the case.



I think it was for awhile, but no way for 31 days. I'll have to review the timeline again to be sure, but didn't Casey first abandon the car in a parking lot near a pizza place when it ran out of gas? Can't remember when that was, but it was sometime in June, not July.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Shhhhhhhhh. He's out huntin' wabbits.
> 
> It drive me bonkers too. Very hard to grasp what he is saying, speaking for myself. But...I can't go with just trusting this guy's nose. He isn't a chemist. So unless something else comes up, nothing has been proven about Caylee's body being in that trunk.



Just when the point was about to be made that rotting flesh smelled like rotting potatoes,  HLN broke in for one of their endless commercial interruptions. That's when I turned it off.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



It won't. BH is just another one who thinks bellowing insults is the best way to participate in discussions.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Yeah, Saying that I will make you age 5 years everytime you log in here is "threatening you"? LMAO! Yep, You are delusional. Get over yourself, you're not that important to me. You're clearly mentally ill.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 6, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Well, Atleast you're smarter than her. Fact is, I just don't get how you always take the side of the bottomfeeders. Whoever they currently are, you're right there to support the vermin. You don't want insults? Ok, This gal killed her daughter, plain and simple. ~BH


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

They keep talking about the cans of death. Barf.
But...nobody has hit on the possibility of bacteria? Why would anyone want to deliberately inhale rotten air? There is no way on this earth I would expose myself to that.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Would you guys please stop bickering? I gots questions I gots to have answers for, dagnabit.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> They keep talking about the cans of death. Barf.
> But...nobody has hit on the possibility of bacteria? Why would anyone want to deliberately inhale rotten air? There is no way on this earth I would expose myself to that.



I was thinking the same thing yesterday. ~BH


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

I ain't no specialist, but I wonder if anyone in the court has even considered the potential harm that could cause.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> I ain't no specialist, but I wonder if anyone in the court has even considered the potential harm that could cause.



If I was one of the Jurors, I would be concerned. Why not just have an expert coroner on the stand to smell it? Course who know's, it could stink up the entire court room. That would be disturbing for the Grandparents. The whole thing turns my stomach. ~BH


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> I agree the judge seems to be favoring the prosecution. Seems his mind is already made up. So....appeal coming up once this one is over and if she is found guilty.



JB  makes  error after error and you think the judge is baised?

Regarding the "smell" coming into evidence.  I am sure there is no danger, but as evidence goes I think it will be powerful


----------



## lilygolden (Jun 6, 2011)

frogandtoad said:


> Shame, shame, SHAME on Judge Perry!!!!!  If convicted, can Casey get a new trial--because of the judge's refusal to let her defense team have its say???
> Pitiful, pitiful, pitiful.  (ALMOST as pathetic as the way CNN/HLN is spinning this one.)



agree


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

JB is an ass. But even knowing that, I can see the bias the judge has.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> JB is an ass. But even knowing that, I can see the bias the judge has.



I don't see it.  But the ass claims it well  
LINK


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 8, 2011)

Good mornin' y'all.

I missed most of yesterday's testimonies. It was on the dogs, no?

I did see a clip of Nancy Disgrace -- some "expert" she had on saying that there would be no hit on the pool because the decomp wouldn't have started yet. I'm thinking maybe the 27 bags of cement that turned into a 4 inch slab might have something to do with that also. The timing on them lil projects are suspect . . . like everything else in this three ring circus. :-/


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 8, 2011)

The State took Ricado Morales computer.

I would like to know what date the chloroform picture was uploaded to his computer and the date(s) the chloroform search(s) were done on the Anthony's computer.

BTW -- Lee Anthony stated in his sworn statement to the FBI (about when he went and retrieved the laptop Casey was using.) It was actually Cindy's laptop and he stated Casey had only had it about a month. How Lee knew this and why he tossed this info out there, I have no clue.

"C.M.A.  I need you to know that I will never forget the promise that I made to you. I will never forget."

And again, where the hell was Casey holed up when she was making said chloroform?


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 8, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> The State took Ricado Morales computer.
> 
> I would like to know what date the chloroform picture was uploaded to his computer and the date(s) the chloroform search(s) were done on the Anthony's computer.
> 
> ...



Okay, the State's computer expert testified that the chloroform pic was not found on Morale's computer. Either it was deleted, erased from cache or uploaded from a different source.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 8, 2011)

JB is a prosecutions dream come true


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 8, 2011)

Link to Nick Savage --- Lead FBI Agent on Anthony Case -- Deposition

2010.10.28 FBI Nik Savage Depo

Page 15/Line 3 -- His statement about the mother/daughter jealousy and about the allegations of sexual abuse in the Anthony household and that he believes there's a lot going on in the that household.

Page 35/Line 1 -- His statement about confronting lee Anthony with the sexual abuse allegations and LA's reaction to the accusations.

Page 36/Line 2 -- His statement that the Anthony's (George, Cindy and Lee --again) refused to take lie detector tests.

Page 62/Line 4 -- His statement about the allegations of sexual abuse by Lee Anthony brought up by more than one person.

Page 63/Line 23 - His statement about the allegations of sexual abuse against *George* Anthony.

And the best quote I've heard so far by any LE involved in this case:

Page 47/Line21 ---

"If we were going to lock up everybody that* lied *to us in that investigation, I think Orange County would have a serious overcrowding issue."


----------



## R.D. (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, everyone is corrupt and she is just a railroaded sweetheart 

What ever makes you feel good


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 8, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Yeah, everyone is corrupt and she is just a railroaded sweetheart
> 
> What ever makes you feel good



Ahhh R.D. 

I thought we were past the snarky comments?

And I don't believe I have ever said Casey Anthony was being railroaded. Nor do I believe I have ever said she was completely innnocent. In fact, I know I haven't.

I've posted a shit load of evidence via sworn interviews, testimonies and depositions that prove the lying going on in this case. Yes, Casey is not the only liar in this case. *Gasp*! You just hate it when I post links that don't fit into your "fry Casey Anthony at any cost" mind set.  Apparently Agent Savage thinks there are a whole lotta liars in this case too.

Sorry about that. It's in black and white . . . and out of other people's mouths.

Again, don't shoot the messenger.
It's* not *my deposition.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 8, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, everyone is corrupt and she is just a railroaded sweetheart
> ...



_Sigh_...I've decided to keep quiet about this case until the defense gets its turn and submits its evidence. With the entire press, and every message board/blog discussion already 99.99% concluding that Stacy is guilty before she's even had her day in court, what's the point?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 8, 2011)

Maggie said:
			
		

> _Sigh_...I've decided to keep quiet about this case until the defense gets its turn and submits its evidence. With the entire press, and every message board/blog discussion already 99.99% concluding that Stacy is guilty before she's even had her day in court, what's the point?



Casey  Casey CASEY


----------



## Dabs (Jun 8, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Stacy is an innocent party here, it's CASEY we are concerned with


----------



## R.D. (Jun 8, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, everyone is corrupt and she is just a railroaded sweetheart
> ...



I'v read the pages, you're as dishonest with your interpretations imo as JB.   Why not just post the exchanges instead of your edited take on them ?

  Btwn the voices in your head   and my many posts indicating I was interested_ in the trial_, not your PI work snark best decribes our dealings with eachother at this point

  We all know the back stories - and I have never claimed the Anthony's were the salt of the earth and I have been honest enough to say many times I have not been _*swayed yet *_by the defense.   In all honesty Texas, there are so few posting in this thread how difficult is it for you to just stick the trial facts?


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 9, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Oh my God.
The bolded statement above makes you as big of a liar as George Anthony.
How does my quoting someone's words qualify as dishonest?

Face it R.D.
I won this round.  ^5


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 9, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



That's exactly what is wanted here.
Be like minded and add to the rush to judgement or be silent.

If you were screaming Casey is guilty, forget the fucking trial, you would be recieved here with a totally different attitude.

Hang in there MM.
There's a bully on every message board.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 9, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



No -in the world of black and white you lied.

I know you consider that a win.  Thats how you roll.    I do hope it's fiction you write 

We're done.  Have a great day Texas


----------



## R.D. (Jun 9, 2011)

LA just testified - i_n the trial_ -  casey said Zanny and her sisiterheld her down in a parkand took Caylee and told her he was an unfit mother.  Also that Zanny changed the password

It seems so crazy they kept believing her.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm all alone 

Interesting tweets to follow :

Bob Kealing
Bianca Prieto
Aphrodite Jones


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 10, 2011)

"*If we were going to lock up everybody that lied to us in that investigation, I think Orange County would have a serious overcrowding issue*." -- Nick Savage, Lead FBI Agent for the Casey Anthony case.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 10, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> "*If we were going to lock up everybody that lied to us in that investigation, I think Orange County would have a serious overcrowding issue*." -- Nick Savage, Lead FBI Agent for the Casey Anthony case.



No shit. That would most certainly include the lawyers for Casey Anthony, as well as some of the police officers, and maybe even some lawyers for the prosecution. It's a legal process, which involves politics at some point in time, and we all know, politics is a category full of liars!


----------



## Grace (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't even watched today. Looking at casey's weasel face and listening to JB is enough to make me puke.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 10, 2011)

Grace said:


> I haven't even watched today. Looking at casey's weasel face and listening to JB is enough to make me puke.



Yeah, as ashamed as I am to say it, looking at Casey makes me wanna hurl. She sits there acts like this is all a bothersome thing to her, like she should be doing other things.......she prolly doodles and daydreams about when she'll go free.
And I loathe the way she smiles at Baez.
Call me crazy, but it wouldn't surprise me if she was fucking him to get free legal *ugh*
If you watch her closely, at women, she sours- but at men, she gets this flirty look on her face, like her fucking smile is gonna save her ass.
I don't think the judge thinks she's any cute


----------



## Yoda (Jun 10, 2011)

This case kinda of reminds me of the Ryan Widmer 3 trials in Ohio. Where the prosecution's stories had more holes than Swiss cheese, but at the same time, the defense's story didn't make much sense either. If you looked at it objectively, no one could say (2nd trial jury was hung). Unfortunately, we live in a world where if a wife dies expectantly,and hubby is home, he's guilty of murder, whether he actually did it or not. Same here, a little girl died in a questionable way, so most people will say guilty regardless if she did it or not. Sad, but true. Someone died, so someone must pay. Everything else becomes irrelevant. Most people only cares about constitutional rights as it pertains to them. For a Christian nation, people love passing judgement wantonly.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 10, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Maggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brain farts. Casey/Caylee/Cindy. As I said, I haven't followed in a few days, so I'm back to sorting them all out again.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 10, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Please tell me there really isn't a "Stacy." I get confused enough!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 10, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



No, as far as I know, there is no Stacy involved


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 10, 2011)

R.D. said:


> I'm all alone
> 
> Interesting tweets to follow :
> 
> ...



Everyone, including Aphrodite (which surprises me) keeps acting puzzled over Casey's "stone face." I don't get that. How is one supposed to act in that position? Is there a protocol? Earlier, she threw up. Was that acceptable emotional response? Apparently not according to the lynch mob.

Obviously Casey has seen the various videos before, probably several times, as her defense was prepared, so there would have been no shockers for her so...she wouldn't have "acted" shocked. And she may have even seen the photos of the body and reacted like any mother would. She cried and became ill. 

So I broke my declaration not to return here until the defense begins. But I forgot that Dr. G would be testifying. Still all circumstantial, folks. Carry on.


----------



## Grace (Jun 10, 2011)

I still don't think Casey killed Caylee on purpose. But what I just can't figure out is...why the duct tape. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 10, 2011)

Grace said:


> I still don't think Casey killed Caylee on purpose. But what I just can't figure out is...why the duct tape. It just doesn't make sense.



Maybe the duct tape was an after thought....maybe-I'm saying maybe folks- Casey found Caylee dead.
Of course she went into a panic, then maybe in her troubled mind, she thought she could make it look like somebody did take Caylee, and that someone put duct tape over the little girl's mouth.
Maybe trying to make it all look like an abduction of some sort??
I dunno, I'm grasping too....I didn't see a bit of it today *sigh*....was Dr. G on the stand today??


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all alone
> ...



LOL!!!! Yeah Maggie, I am sure that her Attorney repeatedly showed her pitcures of her deceased daughter right? Is that what you're trying to convince us all that really happened? LMAO! Again! You're all alone with your defense of this scum sucking maggot. Well, Other than your buddy Sunshine, who is a complete puke bag. 

Can't you take a break from defending this bottomfeeding low-life maggot for a mother? Hey? Casey looked just like she should look when those pitcures were shown. She got sick because it reminded her of what she did, and how it smelled in her car. She murdered her little daughter. Don't try to sugar coat this filthy humanbeings actions. She should be skinned alive on PPV. What a dream eh Maggie? That's my dream.  ~BH


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2011)

The Duct Tape pretty much convinces me. That and when was the last time someone tried to cover up an accidental drowning?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> I still don't think Casey killed Caylee on purpose. But what I just can't figure out is...why the duct tape. It just doesn't make sense.



And it won't until somebody fesses up.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



The photos of the "dead body" were superimposed photoshopped pictures, *not videos*. I was talking about the *videotapes of her conversations in prison with family members, stupid.*

Now run along to your own website and shaddap if your only contribution is to insult others who have just as much right to an opinion as anyone else.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The Duct Tape pretty much convinces me. That and when was the last time someone tried to cover up an accidental drowning?



Everyone is in agreement that those are the two biggest mysteries. But the question remains, who dun it? Surely not the butler.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 11, 2011)

This is the ONLY person I've seen interviewed who asks some relevant and critical questions that are not framed to demonize Casey Anthony and which have not yet been explored in court:



> As easy as it is to hate Casey, theres no real evidence she killed her child and our emphasis on her being a bad mother is distracting us from paying attention to the facts that matter.
> 
> For example, last weeks testimony included statements from several witnesses that the car Casey was driving at the time Caylee went missing, a car that belonged to Caseys mother, smelled strongly of a dead/decomposing body.
> 
> ...



Read more: WENDY MURPHY: Why Casey Anthony will be acquitted - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



What?  I didn't call you any names in my last post. I called your idiot friend Sunshine names. You're the one calling me "stupid", so shut up already yuh hypocrite. Oh yeah, Everyone is demonizing your hero Casey? LMAO! Face it (yes I owe you one) you're probably the only idiot on the planet who feels sorry for this monster. Well, other than Sunshine. You must have bumped your head really hard Maggie. I suggest a trip to the Doctor's office sister. ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...




I've notice this alot on USmessageboard.com. It seems that when someone's argument runs out of steam, they resort to name calling. Alot of people said the same to me because I refused to Ryan Widmer guilty. Look, can we at least look at testamony and evidence before we call someone guilty or not guilty (you know, like the US Constituion demands). The only idiot is the one who claims to know all the facts before they are presented. I would like to know how she did it (if she did) or what says evidence says that she didn't?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Great, Then go run with all the fat women to the Court room and watch it. I still would like to hear the evidence as well. Sure, We have a legal process which I support, but that doesn't mean that I have not already formed my own opinions on her guilt. Sorry if you don't approve Master Yoda. Look,  I have followed this from the very beggining. She's a liar, and only a blind moron can't see that. But again, Everyone deserves their day in court. ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



YAWN! What peice of evidence tells you that she's lying and guilty? I'm intrested in hearing it.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 11, 2011)

this is beginning to sound like scott peterson all over again..tons of 'circumstantial' evidence, but no one will put her at the scene or in the act...

( speaking of  'circumstantial' evidence, I'd bet everything I own and possess sher knows exactly who and how and when and was a party to it even if not on the spot....)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2011)

Someone killed that little girl. I can't say it was Casey but it sure looks like it.

If an adult finds a 3 year old child in a pool not moving, they call 911. They do not tape the kids mouth with duct tape and put the body in a bag to dump it somewhere.

It's murder and it was Casey that hid the disappearance.....


----------



## Trajan (Jun 11, 2011)

this is beginning to sound like scott peterson all over again..tons of 'circumstantial' evidence, but no one will put her at the scene or in the act...

( speaking of  'circumstantial' evidence, I'd bet everything I own and possess she knows exactly who and how and when and was a party to it even if not on the spot....)


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Weighing the evidence does seem to he passé  these days.  The jury system was supposed to be our protection from the tyranny of the government.  It seems increasingly there are individuals not in government who make governmental tyranny look like a game of hop scotch.  It is no wonder that there are various groups trying to do away with the jury system in America.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



I, too, would like to know what that piece of evidence is.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Casey may very well NOT have done anything malicious.  BUT, her pathological lying will lead most everyone to believe she did.  I sincerely believe she knows much more than she is telling, but even if the truth comes out ( I don't buy the GA, pool stuff, etc), it may very well not set her free, because of her constant deceit.  I mean seriously, the whole convoluted workplace  runaround with detectives reminded me of the Seinfeld episode where George supposedly bought a house in the Hamptons.....


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The Duct Tape pretty much convinces me. That and when was the last time someone tried to cover up an accidental drowning?



Teen's death was accidental drowning | investigation, death, teen - Investigation - Corning Observer

When someone has something to lose, a cover up is likely.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

Trajan said:


> this is beginning to sound like scott peterson all over again..tons of 'circumstantial' evidence, but no one will put her at the scene or in the act...
> 
> ( speaking of  'circumstantial' evidence, I'd bet everything I own and possess she knows exactly who and how and when and was a party to it even if not on the spot....)



Of course it is possible she knows what happened even if she did not do the crime.  But this is a CAPITAL murder case. * Who is important enough for her to DIE to protect?*  And why?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Casey may very well NOT have done anything malicious.  BUT, her pathological lying will lead most everyone to believe she did.  I sincerely believe she knows much more than she is telling, but even if the truth comes out ( I don't buy the GA, pool stuff, etc), it may very well not set her free, because of her constant deceit.  I mean seriously, the whole convoluted workplace  runaround with detectives reminded me of the Seinfeld episode where George supposedly bought a house in the Hamptons.....



And, of course, no one likes the look on her face.  I DO wish someone would post what would be an appropriate look for her to have on her face.  

In America we have the right to face our accusers.  6th Amendment, I believe.  What is the ideal 6th Amendment look for one who is facing her/his accusers in a capital murder case?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > The Duct Tape pretty much convinces me. That and when was the last time someone tried to cover up an accidental drowning?
> ...



Oh please, this isn't even close to resembling the Anthony case. Would you cover up a childs accidental drowning or would you start CPR and scream for someone to call 911?


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

She is protecting her own assinine fruitloopy self.
Scott Peterson's mother owned the antique store 2 doors down from my shop. It was called Peterson's Attic. I remember her very well, walking around with that oxygen thing stuck in her nose. Scott would drop in now and then. Stacey worked there once in blue moon.
Scott is sitting on death row. Casey will be joining him soon.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

double post


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Casey may very well NOT have done anything malicious.  BUT, her pathological lying will lead most everyone to believe she did.  I sincerely believe she knows much more than she is telling, but even if the truth comes out ( I don't buy the GA, pool stuff, etc), it may very well not set her free, because of her constant deceit.  I mean seriously, the whole convoluted workplace  runaround with detectives reminded me of the Seinfeld episode where George supposedly bought a house in the Hamptons.....



 on the George Costanza reference. Anyway, I'm sure many won't believe her and she may have no credibility with the jury but that does not prove that she is guilty of murder.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Casey may very well NOT have done anything malicious.  BUT, her pathological lying will lead most everyone to believe she did.  I sincerely believe she knows much more than she is telling, but even if the truth comes out ( I don't buy the GA, pool stuff, etc), it may very well not set her free, because of her constant deceit.  I mean seriously, the whole convoluted workplace  runaround with detectives reminded me of the Seinfeld episode where George supposedly bought a house in the Hamptons.....
> ...


How about some remorse?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



You didn't ask for a similar case.

And I can tell you that given the range of intellect in adult people not EVERY adult responds to the same situation in the same way.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > this is beginning to sound like scott peterson all over again..tons of 'circumstantial' evidence, but no one will put her at the scene or in the act...
> ...



Casey isn't protecting anyone, she is only trying to save her own ass.
And from all the evidence that is indeed the TRUTH, her own little baby girl wasn't important to her~


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



Ok. All the websites that she visited (not naming them all) that were found on her hard drive. Not reporting the crime for over a month. Going out and partying like a slut during that month. The smell in her car. The tape placed on her daughters mouth. All the lies she has told, Including the nanny lie, which the change of her story into an accidental drowning clearly reveals. = LIAR. I am sure that I am missing some other things. Those are just the ones on top of my head. 

Basically, Only a complete dumb shit doesn't see that she's guilty. ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Wouldn't _remorse_ indicate guilt?   And what does the face of a remorseful person look like anyway? If you are accused of a crime of which you are not guilty, why would you look remorseful?

You see, this person can't win.  Neither could you in a similar situation.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Casey may very well NOT have done anything malicious.  BUT, her pathological lying will lead most everyone to believe she did.  I sincerely believe she knows much more than she is telling, but even if the truth comes out ( I don't buy the GA, pool stuff, etc), it may very well not set her free, because of her constant deceit.  I mean seriously, the whole convoluted workplace  runaround with detectives reminded me of the Seinfeld episode where George supposedly bought a house in the Hamptons.....
> ...



Reminiscent of the Cindy Sommer trial.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



If she didn't do it, but she knows who did, there is a reason she isn't telling.  If not protection, then what?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Why do you feel the need to defend this creature? Just curious.  ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Casey may very well NOT have done anything malicious.  BUT, her pathological lying will lead most everyone to believe she did.  I sincerely believe she knows much more than she is telling, but even if the truth comes out ( I don't buy the GA, pool stuff, etc), it may very well not set her free, because of her constant deceit.  I mean seriously, the whole convoluted workplace  runaround with detectives reminded me of the Seinfeld episode where George supposedly bought a house in the Hamptons.....
> ...



Very true.  I am very interested how this turns out.  Like some, I had a preconceived notion of guilt....Until the trial started.  I think there are major holes in the PT's case, but i also thought JB foolish to trot the stuff out on opening that he did.....


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Got a pic?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



She did it maybe? ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Of course we ALL know that OJ was innocent!  

*NOT!*


----------



## Dabs (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'll say what I have said from the beginning.....I believe it was Casey who killed her daughter. I don't think it was intentional, I do believe it was an accident and the girl freaked. So just tried throwing some story together, to make it look less hard on her, than it was evidently going to be..maybe she thought the body would never be found, and she could continue with the nanny stole the baby story, who knows.
Bottom line, to me, my humble opinion, Casey knows exactly what happened, and she was the killer. But sadly, we will never find out the whole truth.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Hello? Anyone home McFly? KNOCK KNOCK TAP ON HEAD. You in there or is it all empty fucking air?
Remorse for her DEAD CHILD. Even if innocent, REMORSE for the DEATH of her daughter. Remore for d.e.a.d. Remorse she will never see her again. Sadness that her little girl is KAPUT. You know. That thing we feel when a beloved one DIES.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Someone killed that little girl. I can't say it was Casey but it sure looks like it.
> 
> If an adult finds a 3 year old child in a pool not moving, they call 911. They do not tape the kids mouth with duct tape and put the body in a bag to dump it somewhere.
> 
> It's murder and it was Casey that hid the disappearance.....




So the hell with the US constitution right? Someone died so someone has to pay and it doesn't matter if they actually did it or not! 

Agreed that someone should have called 911 and the duct tape sounds sinister, but I haven't seen anything that said she did that and didn't the grandpa's neighbor say that the kid was over there? Because, Casey was out shopping, arting and having a good time?

Now, I know that it's murder and Casey seems to be mentally ill, but that doesn't mean that she's the one that killed that baby. This is why we have a justice system and the constitution demands a fair trial. I'm not saying that she's not guilty either, she could've done it for all I know.

I'm the only one on the poll above that voted undecided. I refuse to make a judgement without evidence. I just wish to know how some people in the USA can claim to be Christian and Conservative people who stand for their constitution and yet constantly and easily violate everything that tose tenants stand for, with a smile. 

Christianity says you are not to judge.
Judging those without a fair trial un-constitutional, un-american and not Conservative.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Read the case. there was no cover up, there was an alleged cover up which never happened. Now what half way normal adult would not call for help if the found their child unconscious in a pool? What half way normal adult would then determine that the kid was dead so they taped her mouth shut?  Please give us a believable scenario where tape would be added to a dead childs mouth. And then explain maybe why Casey hasn't told us the whole story if it was an accident.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



So everyone reacts in exactly the same way to a given stressor,  and it is written on them like a billboard?  

You are equating remorse with grief.  And there is a quantum difference.  



> re·morse
> 
> noun&#8195;/ri&#712;môrs/&#8195;
> 
> ...



Define remorse - Google Search



> grief
> 
> noun&#8195;/gr&#275;f/&#8195;
> 
> ...


Define: grief - Google Search


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Someone killed that little girl. I can't say it was Casey but it sure looks like it.
> ...



Yoda, I don't know what Conservative or christian has to do with this. I am sure there are many Liberals and Athiests that believe she is guilty. Believing someone is guilty is very different than convicting someone. It's nothing more than people giving an opinion. I have not seen one person here say that she doesn't deserve her day in Court. Are you suggesting that people don't have a right to their opinions? That sounds alot to me like some UnConstitutional thought police crap.  ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



So you are sure she is 'half way normal.'  Define 'half way normal.'   By what authority do you call anyone 'half way normal'?  'Normal' is a setting on a clothes dryer. I've never seen 'half way normal' anywhere.  Beyond that humans are known by their INDIVIDUAL DIFFERENCES!  Individual differences psychology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And you know for sure exactly WHO put the tape on the child based on what?  Fingerprints? Maye she autographed it or something?


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...




So if she breaks down and cries Monday, screaming her child's name, are you gonna come back and say that she's innocent? In court cases, I've seen more often than not that the remorseful, grieving person is found guilty. Those who usually have a blank stare normally have a better chance. Not only that, but hasn't it been over a month since she died? Everyone grieves differently, but no one openly weeps every waking minute on everyday for that long.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> She is protecting her own assinine fruitloopy self.
> Scott Peterson's mother owned the antique store 2 doors down from my shop. It was called Peterson's Attic. I remember her very well, walking around with that oxygen thing stuck in her nose. Scott would drop in now and then. Stacey worked there once in blue moon.
> Scott is sitting on death row. Casey will be joining him soon.



So, with you it's guilty by association, not by actually commiting a crime.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

She did it. Accidentally or not. She did it, just as Scott Peterson killed Stacey and their unborn child. If she DIDN'T do it, then she's a sick asshole for partying while that child rotted somewhere. No GRIEF. No REMORSE. Just party time.
Save it. That bitch can sit with Scott as far as I'm concerned. That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it. I don't give a fuck if someone in the audience stands up Perry Mason style and screams I DID IT! I CONFESS! Casey showed nothing...absolutely nothing...while that childs body rotted. Kick her ass in the cell and then snuff her sorry ass out as far as I'm concerned. The night they do it, I'll make sure I go to a local bar and raise one to her as I laugh and party for a few hours.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

She did it. Accidentally or not. She did it, just as Scott Peterson killed Stacey and their unborn child. If she DIDN'T do it, then she's a sick asshole for partying while that child rotted somewhere. No GRIEF. No REMORSE. Just party time.
Save it. That bitch can sit with Scott as far as I'm concerned. That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it. I don't give a fuck if someone in the audience stands up Perry Mason style and screams I DID IT! I CONFESS! Casey showed nothing...absolutely nothing...while that childs body rotted. Kick her ass in the cell and then snuff her sorry ass out as far as I'm concerned. The night they do it, I'll make sure I go to a local bar and raise one to her as I laugh and party for a few hours.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



It has everything to do with it for if you're not christian or conservative in all issues, the you are neither and you really should worry about what Atheist or liberals say. Believe what you want, you can go and suck a dogs titties for all I care, I just wanted you to share evidence from the case that says she did it is all. And WTF is your deal with this "thought police" crap? You sit in your moma's basement thinking of conspiracy theories or something?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> She did it. Accidentally or not. She did it, just as Scott Peterson killed Stacey and their unborn child. If she DIDN'T do it, then she's a sick asshole for partying while that child rotted somewhere. No GRIEF. No REMORSE. Just party time.
> Save it. That bitch can sit with Scott as far as I'm concerned. That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it. I don't give a fuck if someone in the audience stands up Perry Mason style and screams I DID IT! I CONFESS! Casey showed nothing...absolutely nothing...while that childs body rotted. Kick her ass in the cell and then snuff her sorry ass out as far as I'm concerned. The night they do it, I'll make sure I go to a local bar and raise one to her as I laugh and party for a few hours.



Being a sick asshole does not mean one committed murder.  Ever sit on a jury?  Apparently, your emotions have the best of you, in this case.  Understandable.  But when she's acquitted, will you shut the fuck up?


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> She did it. Accidentally or not. She did it, just as Scott Peterson killed Stacey and their unborn child. If she DIDN'T do it, then she's a sick asshole for partying while that child rotted somewhere. No GRIEF. No REMORSE. Just party time.
> Save it. That bitch can sit with Scott as far as I'm concerned. That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it. I don't give a fuck if someone in the audience stands up Perry Mason style and screams I DID IT! I CONFESS! Casey showed nothing...absolutely nothing...while that childs body rotted. Kick her ass in the cell and then snuff her sorry ass out as far as I'm concerned. The night they do it, I'll make sure I go to a local bar and raise one to her as I laugh and party for a few hours.




WOW!!! Just WOW!!! Being a sick asshole doesn't make you a murderer. Maybe you both will see each other again when you get the counseling you seem to need. Wishing bad on even bad person doesn't make you a good person.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > She did it. Accidentally or not. She did it, just as Scott Peterson killed Stacey and their unborn child. If she DIDN'T do it, then she's a sick asshole for partying while that child rotted somewhere. No GRIEF. No REMORSE. Just party time.
> ...


Nope. Sure the fuck won't.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > She did it. Accidentally or not. She did it, just as Scott Peterson killed Stacey and their unborn child. If she DIDN'T do it, then she's a sick asshole for partying while that child rotted somewhere. No GRIEF. No REMORSE. Just party time.
> ...



Waa. I'm not a good person. Sniff.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



No it doesn't, you just wish it did. Hey dummy? People have a right to their opinions. Luckily assholes like yourself are not making Laws. May I suggest a portable nebulizer for you? It might help out with that long walk to the mailbox for your welfare check. "mommy's basement"? Wow, That's original Jr. Coming from a dork with Yoda as an avatar.  ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Guilt is a verdict that is returned by a jury.  Why do you feel the need to execute a person who has not been found guilty by a jury?  Just curious.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Noted.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



And so, the mentally challenged defend their argument with mom/fat jokes.   Later, folks


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2011)

So if we have formed an opinion based upon the evidence so far then that makes us bad people.

I'm sorry but it's going to take one hell of a story to change my opinion. I would really love to hear Casey get on on the stand and tell us how the baby was found and how she ended up with tape on her mouth and her little body placed in bags, and thrown over an embankment. 

Must be a really interesting story.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...


You started it, bubba, with the basement comment. 
Later, dude. Bye. Don't let the door hit ya on the ass on the way out.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What part of "she deserves her day in court" does your mentally ill brain not comprehend? I never said she should be executed without trial. Now you have to resort to making things up that I said? Got some proof? = NO. You're full of crap. You're just talking out of your pooptube. I understand that though, I have that effect on people. Continue on with defending this bottomfeeder though, it's entertaining. ~BH


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



With the evidence, or lack thereof, so far....she's guilty. My opinion. Which I am entitled to. If you want to think her sweet and innocent, by all means knock yourself out thinking that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



Oh come on!  You know that 10 mentally challenged individuals living in a boarding home can merge to form one brain and raise a child!   Why, it was demonstrated in the movi_e I Am Sam!   _  ROFLMAO!~

*NOT!*


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Please post where I have said anyone, even you, is 'sweet and innocent.'  

And BTW:  You don't know me, nor do you know what I believe.  This is a discussion board, and I am discussing.  When one goes to law school he/she is taught to argue BOTH sides.  FERVENTLY.  Get over yourself already~  You are becoming a bore.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



You will surely be missed. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



That was the other dumb shit that made the basement comment. Point taken though.   ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2011)

I would not  sully this thread by reposting any of your bullshit.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh so I guess it's only ok for you to make up things that people have said? Still waiting for you to provide the proof where I said that she should be executed without trial? Where is the proof? Face it, You're a hypocrite, and you're full of shit. Not to mention you have put alot of time into defending a bottomfeeding child killer. Sounds like you have alot of issues.  ~BH


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Psssssssst. It's called the IGNORE button if another poster begins to bore you.
My opinion is opposite of yours. I have watched this trial since it began. I was on the fence. I am no longer. Guilty. Accidental or deliberate, she is still guilty of lying while that child rotted. She knew from day one. Either by her hand deliberately or by accident. Doesn't change my stance. GUILTY. She won't be put to death, but she will wind up on death row. Good. I want her there. Sitting all by her lonesome except with other wackos just like her. And all her real or make believe friends partying their brains out as she stares at four walls.
Don't like my opinon? Don't read them.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> I would not  sully this thread by reposting any of your bullshit.



I tend to look at it different. I figure the more times people view your drivel, the more people will become aware of what a nutcase you are.  ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Don't post drunk.....Are you new to this?


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> I would not  sully this thread by reposting any of your bullshit.



Neg'd for being a tard.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Yeah, That coming from a dumb shit FNG with 18 posts here.  ~BH


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Neg'd for being an idiot. 
I don't drink. I am alanon. Most everyone here knows it. Oh. wait. Except idiots.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Then your excuse is probably less valid than I'm giving you credit for.  Carry on, Moron.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I'm glad you TRIED to research me, but you failed.  I'm like Father time, I've been here forever.  You just can't fit the pieces together.......Yet you expect folks to take your opinion as valid....


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Believe me, you have no right to speak of originality! I'm the one standing for the law set by our founding fathers. Not just speading lies while having them in a pic as my sig like someone else around here. Here's some originality, the US Constitution. Don't pretend to know it,  just read it.

Transcript of the Constitution of the United States - Official

BTW, if you don't get out of your momma' basement soon, I'll call the thought police on you!


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

Guess you better go and bust ol Scott Peterson out then, eh? Oh, and while you're at it, Susan Smith.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



It shows the number of posts up in the right hand corner. Sorry to let you down, but you're not that important to me. More like Father Dipshit. ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Hmmm...I think it hurts thier feelings when you hit too close to home


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



My bad for feeding the underprivileged trolls...Back on topic......


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



LMAO! You are gonna lecture me on the Constitution? Bro, You are way out of your league with me in that department. I bet you have never even read it?

Like I said before to one of your other fellow morons who are defending this vermin, having an opinion that she is guilty is pretty far from wanting her executed without a trial. You're so desperate to make yourself look sane that every single one of you maggots who defend her resort to the same tactic. Face it, You're a weak minded robot slave. I bet you thought OJ wasn't guilty? Well, That is if you were even alive back then JR.  ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



What difference does that make? Your I.Q doesn't go up with each post you make. Look at you, all those posts and stiil no smarter than your first post.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2011)

On topic is.....what will the defense do? Will they put Casey on the stand? that should prove quite interesting. Gee. I wonder how many will believe _anything_ she has to say unless she just flat out confesses. And even that will be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 11, 2011)

The mediacal examiner along with the pics of her baby with tape over her face.

guilty

death rows coming and hells got a seat all warmed up for her.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



So does this mean you guys are gonna go out on a date? I think oldsalt (that name could spell trouble for you if he's horny) is getting aroused. Look out Jr, There are some creeps on the internet. I would just stick to playing Star wars legos tonight.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



You started running your mouth first about "mommy's basement". Now you're gonna deal with me fuckO, and not just in this thread, but others now and in the future.  Oh ok, I know you are but what am I? I know you are but what am I? Everything that you say bounces off of me and back to you stinky face! That better dummy? More your style?  ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...




Then you would be a pathetic gambler as much as you are a patriot. I'm not defendin anyone, I'M DEFENDING THE CONSTITUTION, which says she has a RIGHT to a fair trail. You are the one who's lying. You've already condemned this woman before hand. I asked you to direct me to a peice evidence from the case and all you can come up with is insults and opinion, which is fine, but but it's not fact is it? 

I've already agreed with this point with you yet, you keep bring up insults and nothing more. You really need to go back and re-read the thread and the constitution. You sound dumber and dumber with each post.

Stop pretending you know who your speaking to boy. I didn't waste my time with the OJ trial. I had better things to to, like being a father and finishing collage. Let's see, you're a "Conservative" and "Christian" (no offense intended to either) O.J was a black man, accused of killing a white woman, so of course he's guilty! Nevermind that there was a white man living with them that lied about everything? right?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Don't cha know?  Bullshitvik invented da internetz!!!!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Oh no!  not deal with you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Sounds like I'm getting to him? Man, not even 80 posts yet and I already own you, boy.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



wait...you made a "Momma's Basement" shot too? Oh, this is great!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



So predictable!  Moving on.......


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Grace said:


> On topic is.....what will the defense do? Will they put Casey on the stand? that should prove quite interesting. Gee. I wonder how many will believe _anything_ she has to say unless she just flat out confesses. And even that will be taken with a grain of salt.



I think they have to put her on.......Not sure that will go well for them, but not putting her on could spell a guilty verdict.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



Just because you're too fucking ignorant to follow a thread, that's not my fault. I guess I have to post it again for you? 



> Ok. All the websites that she visited (not naming them all) that were found on her hard drive. Not reporting the crime for over a month. Going out and partying like a slut during that month. The smell in her car. The tape placed on her daughters mouth. All the lies she has told, Including the nanny lie, which the change of her story into an accidental drowning clearly reveals. = LIAR. I am sure that I am missing some other things. Those are just the ones on top of my head.
> 
> Basically, Only a complete dumb shit doesn't see that she's guilty. ~BH



Let me help your weak mind out a little Yoda. Go back 3 or 4 pages and try real hard to figure it out. Here are the facts for your dumb ass.....

I answered your question to show what evidence I thought makes her look guilty. However, You're too fucking braindead to locate it because your too busy foaming out your mouth while looking for your Yoda figures lost light saber which is most likely behind your bed along with all your gay porn. You got one thing correct though. Yes, I attacked you after you drew first blood. 

That's the way the world works Jr. You better learn to like it, or you will live a miserable life if and when you ever do move out of your parents house. No wonder your girl left you, you're an insecure little wormboy. You like? ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



Sounds like a good story, but I guess little worm boys like yourself like to dream and act brave while sitting behind a keyboard living off of your parents. Face it, You're a cockgobbler. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Shut up DickLip. Quit bouncing on his nutsack just because your weak minded ass needs an ally right now. Gutless and Pathetic. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > On topic is.....what will the defense do? Will they put Casey on the stand? that should prove quite interesting. Gee. I wonder how many will believe _anything_ she has to say unless she just flat out confesses. And even that will be taken with a grain of salt.
> ...



I think that they should put her on. If I ended up being convicted, I would not want to think "what if" the rest of my life. But yeah, It could get really ugly with her on the stand. I don't think that she is mentally strong enough to handle it. However, It takes someone strong to go through all of this. ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Your first post since I came to this thread was insults and cursing. You wanted this and baited for it, so you got it. If you can't take it, then let's get back on topic and next time, show respect and either answer the fucking question or post a different without attacking one. Save the drama for your momma. If you can't do neither, than pick a different topic, website, or log off and shut the fuck up. It really is simple. 

Now, back on topic. Was any DNA found on the duct tape that belonged to anyone else but the girl?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I don't think she is.  I still feel she'll crack prior to the end of this.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Glad to have a civil discussion now. No hard feelings. Yeah, I agree that she might crack if put on the stand. She's been through alot in regards to emotional stress (not that I care, but it's a fact). ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



That may be the truest statement said so far


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



We have already moved along without your dumb ass.

Get this straight motherfucker. You don't give me orders. Whatever I said I never directed at you until you attacked me first. It's all there for anyone with a brain to go back and read. Just like my response to you answering your question of what evidence that I thought made her look guilty. Yet, you blow garbage about how I didn't respond. It's all there, just go back a few pages. Can you admit that you were wrong? Otherwise, Eat a dick bro.

Now you're running your mouth about my mother? Let me tell you something, I advise you to shut your fucking mouth or you're gonna get in over your head. Hey, I am all for meeting someone half way and calling a truce, but you need to learn the way the World works. ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



None taken.  The trio of GA, Cindy and CA all harbor more than they project.  Someone is gonna let fly, my question is really this........ When the truth flows, will it be believed by the jury?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Good to hear that my friend. Most of my good freinds on the internet I went to battle against first. Left and right. 

Anyway, I don't know. How does anyone really know what the truth is after all the lies? I mean, Do you believe 1# that her dad molested her? Or #2 that she accidently drowned? I personally don't believe either. I will say, and I have said this before earlier in this thread, that she most likely overdosed her with Ethanol so she could go out and didn't mean to kill her. Can anyone get Ethanol that easy? I dunno. The only thing that makes me think that she might have done it on purpose is the duct tape over the mouth. Why exactly would she do that? ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I believe neither.  I think the DT was left w/o a defense, and they convinced ICA that this was her best bet.  Let's face it folks, ICA doesn't have much solid ground from which to launch a legit defense.  That doesn't make her guilty, but it does show intent to deceive.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



oldsalt, I 100% agree bro. What other option did they really have? If I take a step outside of my own feelings, if I were a Defense attorney, I think the accidental drowning was the only logical direction to go in. Now that I know that they had a pool, I am suprised they waited until the beggining of the trial to use this tactic. However, I think the false accusations (in my opinion) against her father was a very big mistake in regards to Males on the Jury. It sounds like a desperate attempt for sympathy. ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I didn't like GA or Cindy prior to the start of the trial, don't like them any more now.  GA thrown under the bus gained ICA nothing.  IMHO, she is the only one that can keep her neck out of the noose, and even that is questionable at this point, due to her lying.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



oldsalt, Sorry bro. Trying to eat dinner and get back to respond. Do you think it was an accident by Ethanol, or intentional? ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Not sure.  In the Cindy Sommer trial, I was sure early on that Todd had abused Ephedrine sups to the point of heart issues, and that Cindy was just a slut. Probably pretty close to the actual truth, in that one.  Here, I'm not sure.  I can certainly see ICA eliminating her child so she can lead the lifestyle she wants to, or it being mistake.  Either way, ICA has to come clean.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



So here all along you and I were on the same page brother. It's amazing how misunderstandings can happen on the internet. It happens frequently online. Ok so oldsalt? When you refer to Casey Anthony as ICA, Do you mean Inmate Casey Anthony? Does that have to do with her Mother and daughter's initials being close to the same? ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Where is the YodSTER? Come on buddy, let's break this all down. I gotta hot date waiting for me in another Galaxy at the Mos Eisley cantina. I am serious bro. Ok then, I can't wait all night. 






 ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 12, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...




Over my head? Truce? I don't fear little punk on a message board. Now, you trying to bullshit you way and back out? I don't fuckin' think so. Hell you were running your cocksucker on other posters before my first post on this thread. Hell, I was responding to FCOllie and you jumped overit, when asked, all you could do is spew out a pile a shit. You've ran your mouth on another user in this thread, like Maggie and you have never, since my first post back on page 74, never have you posted a link or reason as to what piece of evidence lead you to believe beyond a shadow of a doubt, that she was guilty and you have done nothing but act like a bitch until just recently with oldsalt.

Get this straight, I never talked about your Mother, I was talking about you, you little bitch. I served in the Marine Corp. for 12 years and I take my country and it's constitution very seriously. Believe me, I've faced allot worse than some medley mouthed little bastard over the internet. Looking back, you said you threw it out there that you was going to do it on my every post. I'm here to tell you to bring it on.  Like I said before, you wanted it, You got it!

You misunderstand about giving you orders. This is only a message board. Do whatever floats your boat, but you act like a bitch with me, I'm gonna treat you like a bitch. Now, if you want to make a truce, then I'll apologize if I took something the wrong way, I was confused exactly who you was speaking to at the end me or oldsalt. but you need to learn, I don't take threats lightly and If you call me out, I'm simply not going to just drop it and go away. If you don't get what I said, or think it dumb, then ignore it and move on, but don't think for one second that I'm gonna put up with your bullshit. I'm not going to get ran over by people, like some others on this message board that's going to put up with childish disrespect, blatant name calling and that cyber-bulling bullshit. Hell, I've kicked the shit out of real life bullies, so you with your keyboard doesn't impress me on bit. That's how the world works, pal.

I apologize to everyone on this website and in this thread. This was really unnecessary, and added absolutely nothing to the conversation. That, I'm as much as responsible for as BH. And for that, I'm truly sorry.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



While I respect the end of your response, even though it took you an hour to respond while logged in here, You still don't learn do yuh? So now you supposedly were in the service? Exactly where were you stationed? Where were you deployed or where did you depart? What division or ship, or who did you serve with? Let us all know, because usually when one talks about their service, it turns out to be 100% bullshit. Well let me tell you something buddy, I did serve my country. Those who know me here already know that. So did my brother in the 1st Gulf War and my grandfather in World War 2. 


fact still is that you drew first blood and started this all bro. What? So now you're on a crusade to save Maggie and whatever bottomfeeder that I insulted? Hey friend, if you think that you're gonna be a hero here, then more power to yuh. Good luck with that pipe dream guy. I am just the beggining of your headache here if that's the case. I don't give a rats ass what you think about what I post to others here. You should worry about your own problems. Something tells me that they are gonna only get bigger as time goes on, and it will be entertaining to watch others break you down like I easily did tonight. 

You're sorry to everyone here? LMAO! Nobody gives a damn guy. You act like our disagreement was the number one thread of the night, Get over yourself. Why can't you just leave well alone? No, you had to push it. Well now you're gonna pay Daniel Son! 

Nah seriously though, Mr. Myagi isn't gonna save you. You decided to defend a bottomfeeding maggot that killed her daughter. Let's not get side tracked here because at the end of the day that is the issue. Which is, is she guilty or not? If folks here have the opinion that she is guilty, too bad crybaby. Those of us who do are not on the Jury, so what is your problem then? You can't control peoples opinions, even though you might think that you can. There are a thousands out there like me who think that she is GUILTY! Don't like it, too fucking bad Jr. 

You know what honor is Yoda, Do yuh really know what that is? Did they teach you about that in your make believe boot camp? Well, Just look at how oldsalt and I's exchange worked out. It's called meeting other humanbeings half way. Instead of being an asshole, you suck your half of the mess up and then you make friends. However, You decided to spend over an hour stressing yourself out while you typed this half ass response to me. It's clear that oldsalt is a reasonable man. You might want to pay attention to that. 

So With that being said, even though you started this war between us, I am still man enough to say that I will take my half of the blame. Other than that, What a waste of energy tonight. I guess we will all see where this goes tomorrow bro. Have a good one though anyways.  






 ~BH


----------



## Grace (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok already!!! Tempers flared. This is a hot topic. Either ya believe the chick is innocent or guilty. Does it matter any more? I think most of us believe she is guilty in some way. Note I said SOME WAY. It remains to be seen what she says once on the stand IF she goes on the stand.
I gave up long ago trying to keep this thread on track. Y'all wanna battle each other, go ahead. Myself, I plan to take a step back and remember a little girl that is dead and everyone is just trying to make sense of WHY she is dead and who is responsible for the breath to leave her body forever.
Capice? That's my plan. You guys decide what is yours.


----------



## Grace (Jun 12, 2011)

btw..I apologize for losing my own temper. I can only imagine what's going to happen in the jury room after the prosecution and defense rests and leaves it to them.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Face it bro, I own you Yoda. I am 'The Other'. No, it's not Lea. 






 ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Grace said:


> btw..I apologize for losing my own temper. I can only imagine what's going to happen in the jury room after the prosecution and defense rests and leaves it to them.



Yeah, We all do it Grace. We all get lost in the moment because we have alot of passion about our beliefs. Life goes on my friend. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Man, I hope I don't have to wait another hour for my boy Yoda to respond. Hell, he's been in this thread for over a 1/2 an hour. Not trying to bust your balls bro, I am Just saying buddy. ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 12, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Camp Lajeune. In return, I'll thank you and your family for your service, but you know acting like a worthless piece as you've been would only get you a blanket party. Don't flatter yourself, I do have a life outside this computer. BTW, how was that hot date? you weren't out long, did your right hand get tired? Look, were going nowhere here any one can look back and what a lying worthless piece you are. Deny what you want. Claim victory that you are a worthless sack of shit. The only thing you have broken is your own heart, because I'm still here and I'll be here tomorrow, telling you to bring it!

Honor is about having great respect and having the courage to stand and fight for what makes this country the greatest in the world. You sir, are a joke. You have displayed that you don't even know what that word means because you lack respect. That's why I apologized to everyone else, it about respect. Truth is, I don't know any of the other mentioned users here anymore than I know you. I'm no savior, but I enjoy seeing trash like you trying to squirm his way out of what he said when faced with it. And honestly, it was the  best thing on the thread for me tonight. I came here to learn about an interesting trial and I got to see a sorry sack like you squirm.  And for that, I thank you, sir.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



So now you're a Marine? LMAO! Though I admire your message board stamina, you are pathetic bro. Go to bed Jr. Tomorrow is another day. 






 ~BH


----------



## Yoda (Jun 12, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Here's the problem, you don't read? What part of 12 years in the MARINE CORP. was to hard for you to understand? Look, I've already told you through PM, that I was done. This isn't a truce as much as it is a cease fire. So grab a blanket and lights out. I hear it gets cold down in that basement. Now good nite.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 12, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> This is the ONLY person I've seen interviewed who asks some relevant and critical questions that are not framed to demonize Casey Anthony and which have not yet been explored in court:



  at  framed to demonize Casey



> As easy as it is to hate Casey, theres no real evidence she killed her child and our emphasis on her being a bad mother is distracting us from paying attention to the facts that matter.



Phony premise....the defense constends she was a good mother.  If you side with JB you should tow the line


> For example, last weeks testimony included statements from several witnesses that the car Casey was driving at the time Caylee went missing, a car that belonged to Caseys mother, smelled strongly of a dead/decomposing body.
> 
> The news coverage that followed had experts debating whether rotting food, can produce a similar odor. *But the real question is  who had custody of the car at the time Caylee went missing? Casey was last seen in the car with Caylee on June 16, 2008.
> Around June 17-19, Casey was driving a borrowed Jeep and telling people that Caylee was with a nanny and her car was in the shop.*



No rotting food in the car.  Casey had custody and to claim GA did is to demonisze him, as the defense has done.

All JB has to do then is produce an bill.  


> *Casey got her mothers car back a few days later, but Caylee was nowhere in sight. On June 25 she told one of her friends that it smelled like something died in my car.*


She was dead.  So what she told a friend?  Stating the obviouse is not the sign of innocence.  Jeffery Dahmer laughed it up with a cop who unwittingly helped his dispose of a dead body in a suitcase. 



> On June 27 the car was abandoned, and on the 30th it was brought to a tow yard.
> 
> *The critical question raised by these facts is  who had the car and who was with Caylee when her dead body landed in the trunk sometime between June 17 and June 22.*
> 
> Its possible Casey killed her child, but if she put her own childs dead body in the trunk, why would she tell her friends that she smelled rotting flesh in her car? Casey knows more than she is saying  and she clearly helped cover up the truth  but the absence of evidence will never prove murder.


Does this brain doner follow the case?  The defense is the dead child was never in the trunk

 Wrong,...she's going down


----------



## R.D. (Jun 12, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I would not  sully this thread by reposting any of your bullshit.
> ...



Oh looky here Sunshine and all her golden insights  and open minded brilliance is back


----------



## R.D. (Jun 12, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



I think the truth lies solely with Casey.  She killed her and I don't buy any accident sob story at this point either, the tape was evil-period.  Since she will never confess and will die lying about it we will never fully know.

I have my theory about why, but will wait till the end of the trial


----------



## R.D. (Jun 12, 2011)

Grace said:


> btw..I apologize for losing my own temper. I can only imagine what's going to happen in the jury room after the prosecution and defense rests and leaves it to them.



Man, I missed all the fun 

I doubt there will much trouble deciding this one.  The penalty phase might be more difficult imo. - 

I sincerely think JB is doing her more harm than good.  If I were on the jury his credibility is zero.  He defended her from the very start when it was a missing child case.  Then when it became murder, he confesses to all her lies but didn't step down.  So I wonder.....if she conned him then how can we believe him now?     Just my thoughts.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 12, 2011)

The lastest news was the bug expert, a Neil Haskell fellow. He confirmed that the paper towel they found inside the trunk of Casey's white car, had specific flies on it, that were indeed related to human decomp-it contained decomp fluid. So what he's saying is---there was a dead body in the trunk-it was laying there-it was in decomp-dead-deceased-no longer breathing. If it wasn't little Caylee's dead body, wonder whose it could have been??
As far as stages of grief, I know what grief feels like...I know how bad a fucking heart can hurt when someone you love has died.
If they die in front of your eyes or you get that dreaded phone call...either way, grief is so painful, and most everyone does react differently. But not one damn person I know, myself included, would be out on a dance floor, shaking my ass all around for the guys to see, it I couldn't find my 2 year old baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > This is the ONLY person I've seen interviewed who asks some relevant and critical questions that are not framed to demonize Casey Anthony and which have not yet been explored in court:
> ...



Slow day, since no court......As an aside...If you're going to try and insult someone, you might wanna spell DON*O*R right....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 12, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Slow day, since no court......As an aside...If you're going to try and insult someone, you might wanna spell DON*O*R right....



I spelled constends wrong too.  If you want to be a smart ass work on  your follow through


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

R.D. said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Slow day, since no court......As an aside...If you're going to try and insult someone, you might wanna spell DON*O*R right....
> ...



Just trying to help you out, and I'm the asshole?  Oh, ok.  Go ahead and look like the fucking idiot you are, then.  Sorry to bother ya!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...



You still talking bro? Yeah, That post was prior to our PM. It's called the little clock in the upper left hand corner. Anyway, If you really are a Marine, then I thank you as well for your service. I come into this thread to discuss the case, not argue like little fucking kids all night.  

Like I said before, The bottomfeeder is guilty. 






 ~BH


----------



## R.D. (Jun 12, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...





How so?  Did you reply to the subject of Caylees death or the trial?   

Yeah -  yer an asshole and a troll as far as I can figure.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

R.D. said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Actually, I have.  Perhaps you can't read.  you seem bent on trying to insult anyone who does post a view on the trial, so that would make YOU the troll.  Are you a brain doner?


----------



## Grace (Jun 12, 2011)

He did it first Mommy!
She's LYING Mom!
Nuh uh!
Uh huh!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

Grace said:


> He did it first Mommy!
> She's LYING Mom!
> Nuh uh!
> Uh huh!



Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 12, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> ~BH


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 12, 2011)

Who is Casey Anthony?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 13, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Actually, I have.  Perhaps you can't read.  you seem bent on trying to insult anyone who does post a view on the trial, so that would make YOU the troll.  Are you a brain doner?



Not to the post explaining _why_ I thought Ms. Murphy  was a brain donor.   Instead you put on your whiney spelling police pants.  The piece is about the trial after all.

I've read all your posts in the thread  and know exactly where you stand  and then some


----------



## KissMy (Jun 13, 2011)

Chloroform & evidence of a dead body was found in the trunk of Casey Anthony's car after Caylee's death at the age of two.

The Anthony family computer showed searches for "neck breaking" and "how to make chloroform."

Anthony lies nonstop & only shows emotion for herself but none for her dead child. That is the definition of a psychopath. She shows agitated, erratic behavior. Intentionally or subconsciously the T-Shirt found on Caylee's dead body explains the way Casey viewed her child. "BIG TROUBLE comes in small packages"






*I SAY FRY THE PSYCHOTIC STUPID LYING BITCH ALREADY!!!*


----------



## R.D. (Jun 13, 2011)

Recess until tomorrow afternoon.  Defense may start as soon as Wednesday.


----------



## Grace (Jun 13, 2011)

I was in another thread about shelter dogs. Just thinking about all those past friends I had for a brief time and some until their death, got me all misty eyed. I keep remembering the pain and cryfests I had for weeks when I had to put one down due to pain of a disease. The numbing grief I had and still have and will always have. This woman was partying and laughing and taking time to put on makeup and do her hair just right, entering contests, shopping....while her child rotted. And when I lost my best friends, my furry loved ones, I couldn't get out of bed at all...I just laid there, hugging their blankies or fav stuffed animals and cried for weeks and months.
Casey disgusts me.
I think I'm going to go back to bed and take a short nap so I wake up a bit more mellow.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Recess until tomorrow afternoon.  Defense may start as soon as Wednesday.



OMG... I saw!
And the judge told the jury they MIGHT get to start deliberating as early as June 24th, somewhere around there!
This trial is going by faster than anyone thought it would.
Too much evidence points to a dead body in that trunk..of course, the jury has to believe it was Caylee dead in there, and Casey who put her there, but with all the evidence..whoa!
And all of the reporters who give their hindsight, they all seem to think the jury is buying all the prosecution is setting out there.


----------



## Grace (Jun 13, 2011)

From what I've seen on the trial....if I were on the jury, I would declare her guilty, life sentence.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 13, 2011)

R.D. said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I have.  Perhaps you can't read.  you seem bent on trying to insult anyone who does post a view on the trial, so that would make YOU the troll.  Are you a brain doner?
> ...



You do?  Good.  Then stop trying to insult people, and doing it WRONG.  Duh.  Not that hard.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

Grace said:


> From what I've seen on the trial....if I were on the jury, I would declare her guilty, life sentence.



Yeppers, I agree with this.
Her facial expressions are something else too.
She sometimes looks pissed, like she could run up there and rip off the judge's head!
Then she scowls, as if she doesn't know what the hell they're talking about.
Shit.......she knows all too well what they're talking about, she's probably sitting there thinking- "Oh no, it was done like this and this"......stupid bitch.
I'm hating her because she just looks guilty as hell.,..yeah I know, bad bad me...so shoot my ass ~LoL~


----------



## Grace (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't want her dead any more. I want her to party and dress up for her fellow inmates because there isn't anything else to do while in a cage. But that won't happen either. They will have to keep her separated from general population. Some of those women will hurt her for what she did.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Grace said:


> I don't want her dead any more. I want her to party and dress up for her fellow inmates because there isn't anything else to do while in a cage. But that won't happen either. They will have to keep her separated from general population. Some of those women will hurt her for what she did.



I am sure the bottomfeeder will get cable and internet access. We can't have her actually thinking about what she did for the rest of her life or anything. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > ~BH








 ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 13, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Interesting trial day.......The superimposing of the duct tape


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Indeed it was. ~BH


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunni Man said:
			
		

> I doubt she will be sentenced to death.


If she really in fact did this,shouldnt she be given the same treatment??


----------



## R.D. (Jun 13, 2011)

Grace said:


> From what I've seen on the trial....if I were on the jury, I would declare her guilty, life sentence.



Wendy Murphy  doesn't think residue from the heart sticker proves anything. She called the witness a "12 yo" and said she is inexperienced   

I would find her guilty too, and recommend death still.  Then again, JB is claiming a bomb shell
defense


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

If she is found guilty, Then she should be sentenced to death. Eye for and eye my friends. That would mean that She stole that little girl's life from her, so she must pay with her's. Plus, Why waste even one penny on housing such a disgusting creature? She isn't worth the electricity or water that she uses for one day in Prison. Hell, Not even worth one of those crappy meals that make school lunches look Gourmet, that they feed them in there. 

Personally, I would have them tie her up back to back with Scott Peterson, connect it to a block of concrete and then throw both of the worthless bottomfeeders overboard. Now that's my idea of Justice! BH World, What a dream.  ~BH


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the jury is going to believe she IS guilty and probably find her guilty, of something. But I do also believe there has been enough reasonable doubt brought forth, and if the jurors do their job correctly, they won't give her the death penalty.
We all just have to wait and see.
Prison time tho.....Casey deserves time in prison!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the jury is going to believe she IS guilty and probably find her guilty, of something. But I do also believe there has been enough reasonable doubt brought forth, and if the jurors do their job correctly, they won't give her the death penalty.
We all just have to wait and see.
Prison time tho.....Casey deserves time in prison!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I think the jury is going to believe she IS guilty and probably find her guilty, of something*. But I do also believe there has been enough reasonable doubt brought forth, and if the jurors do their job correctly,* they won't give her the death penalty.
> ...



Well, shit......let's not mention that word 
I know she is guilty, she killed her baby.....I don't believe it was at all premeditated, but she did kill Caylee. Accidental or no, it was a homicide, and I hope the jury sees that too.
Damn, that would be one helluva blow if they had a hung trial or some shit *ugh*
Don't they have any lesser charges on the table---it's not simply the one option, death penalty if they find her guilty of murder(??)
I thought they had murder one, or a manslaughter charge they could tack on her. Maybe not??


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

My AOL homepage has this story reading as The Trial Of The Century.
Which is rather odd, cause earlier today I was thinking of asking that very question, does anyone think this one would be the trial of the century??


----------



## R.D. (Jun 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...




You're quick....I deleted it because it took me a minute to understand your point


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Of course if it is indeed found that she accidenlty killed her with chloroform while trying to go out and shake her ass and party like a slut, then I would be ok with Life in prison without any possibility of parole. Yeah I know that it sounds harsh to many people (like Maggie, Sunshine & Yoda), but she would have taken the little girls life from her for her own digusting and selfish personal reasons. To me, A message needs to be sent to these horrible excuses for mothers. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I know, It sucks when that happens bro. Alot like when one responds to a sarcastic response but before they can edit it the other poster responds to them. Misunderstandings happen on the internet all the time. Alot of that going on when e-mailing someone about a certain disagreement or issue. Always better to settle differences in person or atleast on the phone. ~BH


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



All is well hun....no problem...one of my posts got doubled up I seen, the same post, the same time, etc......I dunno wtf is happening


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> My AOL homepage has this story reading as The Trial Of The Century.
> Which is rather odd, cause earlier today I was thinking of asking that very question, does anyone think this one would be the trial of the century??



Perhaps.  We're not done, way too early to tell......


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 13, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I'd still want death.  Honestly, unless ICA gets on the stand and provides some answers ( which, how can we believe anyway) it's all going to come down to the jury's reasoning anyhoots.  I think the DT would be in better shape had not JB shot off his mouth in the opening statement.  Open after the PT presented.   Now he has to back that stuff up....and let's face it, he can't.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

I think everyone can agree, that there is no one who can possibly believe a word Casey Anthony says, she has been proven to be a liar time and time again.
One will never know when she is being truthful...or hell,...if she ever has been!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

I think everyone can agree, that there is no one who can possibly believe a word Casey Anthony says, she has been proven to be a liar time and time again.
One will never know when she is being truthful...or hell,...if she ever has been!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > My AOL homepage has this story reading as The Trial Of The Century.
> ...



OJ has to be the "trial of the century". I don't believe that one single person of a reasonable age, doesn't know where they were when that verdict was read. I was framing a track home as a young man with my best friend here in Northern California. We heard it over the radio blasting in his f-150 4x4 pumped up truck as we were working. 

The only other time I remember where I was when a certain incident occured was when I and another good freind were putting my car stereo into my rebuilt 1967 Ford Ranchero with a 289 mustang engine (best engine ever made by the way) back in 1989. The battle of the bay Earthquake hit Northern California. We both thought that my younger brother was shaking the back of the car, but then we jumped out and we actually watched as my driveway slowly cracked in half. There is still atleast an inch rise on one side of the dirve way of that property till this very day. Life is weird when you look back at it. ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 13, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Depending on the calendar, new century, Bruddah!


----------



## Zona (Jun 13, 2011)

The baby drowned and this "mother" panicked.  She buried her own child (which is something I will never be able to fathom).

How much the father was involved, I dont know, but this is what happened.  

She will do two years for hampering an investigation and get some time off for good behavior. 

 (wait for it......wait for it.....)


I KNOW EVERYTHING.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

Zona said:


> The baby drowned and this "mother" panicked.  She buried her own child (which is something I will never be able to fathom).
> 
> How much the father was involved, I dont know, but this is what happened.
> 
> ...



Well, Casey hasn't even told anyone who the father is...so I'm guessing, he wasn't involved much past the orgasm.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The baby drowned and this "mother" panicked.  She buried her own child (which is something I will never be able to fathom).
> ...



Yep, more lies.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The baby drowned and this "mother" panicked.  She buried her own child (which is something I will never be able to fathom).
> ...


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Zona said:


> The baby drowned and this "mother" panicked.  She buried her own child (which is something I will never be able to fathom).
> 
> How much the father was involved, I dont know, but this is what happened.
> 
> ...



Zona, Caylee's father is dead my friend, but I assume that you meant Casey's Father? Actually, The above ground swimming pool (without a ladder attached) accidental drowning defense is nothing more than a last ditch effort by a desperate defense team to save this bottomfeeding pig for a Mother's ass. 

Come on now, Let's not pretend or sugarcoat this vermin's tactics now, ok? Those bottomfeeding red diaper doper baby attorneys already know damn well that their client killed this child, accidently (by chloroform) or on purpose. Make no mistake about it though. Either way, they do the devils work day in and day out.

And no, You don't know anything near everything. Though I do know you were just being sarcastic. And I don't meen anything whatsoever as personal. I won't misunderstand that one! LMAO! 

 ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 13, 2011)

*Zona, Caylee's father is dead my friend*

How do we know?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

Cripes....I was thinking Zona was referring to Caylee's father, when she mentioned the father being involved.....but she very well could be meaning Casey's dad, and if that's the case....I posted wrong~
I haven't a clue as to how George Anthony is involved.
I just firmly stand by my beliefs, Casey is a guilty party.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

Cripes....I was thinking Zona was referring to Caylee's father, when she mentioned the father being involved.....but she very well could be meaning Casey's dad, and if that's the case....I posted wrong~
I haven't a clue as to how George Anthony is involved.
I just firmly stand by my beliefs, Casey is a guilty party.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

Why are all of my posts doubling up????


----------



## Dabs (Jun 13, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> *Zona, Caylee's father is dead my friend*
> 
> How do we know?



We don't...at least that's how I look at things~
He might be off partying someplace far away, totally unaware he even had a child.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > *Zona, Caylee's father is dead my friend*
> ...



Great post.  I agree


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 14, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> *Zona, Caylee's father is dead my friend*
> 
> How do we know?



Because I read that Casey Anthony provided a death certificate for Casey's husband very early on in the investigation. Supposedly he died in a car wreck years before. No, I don't know if this is true, but I read it. There are alot of theories including Jesse Grund, but he was cleared through DNA. I am not sure, but I have been wondering myslelf who he really is, and if he is alive or not. Google it. ~BH

Casey Anthonys husband? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Why are all of my posts doubling up????



Dabs, Don't hit the "submit reply" button more than one time. I know, sometimes this board lags alot, It's a headache. However, sometimes you have to be patient here. Just my two cents on the matter. Try it out and let me know.   ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > *Zona, Caylee's father is dead my friend*
> ...



That very well could be the case my friend. ~BH


----------



## R.D. (Jun 14, 2011)

CLICK

Very interesting piece regarding the objection CM had as the judge was dismissing yesterday.   I just assumed the objection was that he was limiting the defense time.  I they argue just to argue


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

R.D. said:


> CLICK
> 
> Very interesting piece regarding the objection CM had as the judge was dismissing yesterday.   I just assumed the objection was that he was limiting the defense time.  I they argue just to argue



I was watching yesterday when the judge made this announcement, but of course, I never knew about the sidebar thing, till I just saw this clip. I think if it were left up to the judge himself, Casey would be said guilty and sentenced to prison- gavel down!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > *Zona, Caylee's father is dead my friend*
> ...



I knew of this part, I have heard it many times as well. But Casey has also said a couple of dudes were the Father of little Caylee, and all she does is lie!...so no one may ever know, who Caylee's Dad was.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > CLICK
> ...







Oh snap


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 14, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 14, 2011)

Been gone a few days . . . looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on.

BTW -- did I just hear Cindy Anthony testify to a THIRD explanation from George about the missing vent cap on the gas can.  LOL


----------



## R.D. (Jun 14, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Been gone a few days . . . looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on.
> 
> BTW -- did I just hear Cindy Anthony testify to a THIRD explanation from George about the missing vent cap on the gas can.  LOL





Yeah, she is trying to distance the duct tape and was less than honest on the stand.  Still trying to protect her daughter.  

I think the prosecution did a good job pointing it out.  The jury is going to have a lot to comb through.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 14, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > *Zona, Caylee's father is dead my friend*
> ...



Just for the record -- Casey Anthony has *never* been married.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Probably one of the smartest things she has ever done.
(sorry, nothing against men in general, just me being a smartyass)


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 14, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Been gone a few days . . . looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on.
> ...



Even at the risk of throwing George under the bus? 
This entire family is not to be believed in anything *any* of them have to say.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 14, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



What comes to my mind about this family is the expression "A family is a dictatorship ruled by it's sickest member"   Casey is that sick member and I don't think Cindy and the others for that matter ever know how to handle her.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Ha! 
It's sad 'cause we'll never know if things would have turned out differently if Caylee did indeed have her father in her life.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 14, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



There's also the old expression "You are a product of your enviroment."
I think the entire family is fucked up.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Most certainly true.
If that Daddy, whomever he may be, had known he had little Caylee, and was a part of her life, I wonder how much things would have been so different.
Maybe he could have taken Caylee on weekends from time to time, and maybe this whole tragedy would never have taken place.
I can't figure out why the secret about who the Daddy is....damn, if my daughter were Casey, I would have demanded years ago, to know who the Father was/is...it is something that really needed to be known!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Yes, I think the whole family has a few screws loose.
And to think...years back....the neighborhood, all their friends, and everyone who gave them a glance, probably thought they were an average ole family....nothing special.
And they're not special now, they just have serious issues and a ton of skeletons in their closets from the looks of things.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 14, 2011)

Henkle duct tape on sign, Caylee, and gas can.

How anyone can exclude ICA from using the tape is bizarre to me


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 14, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



I have no idea. That's just what popped up in the search. With all her lies who knows what the truth is. ~BH


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 14, 2011)

That little heart sticker is her final undoing..  I wonder if she'll testify at all now.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 14, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Henkle duct tape on sign, Caylee, and gas can.
> 
> How anyone can exclude ICA from using the tape is bizarre to me



I'm not sure Casey Anthony can be excluded at all from the duct tape.
However  . . . in the three pictures of the tape that you posted -- she didn't use the tape to put up Caylee's picture and she didn't use the tape to cover the vent hole on the gas can.
Whether she's the party responsible for the tape being at the crime scene hasn't been proven to me yet. I need to see what evidence the Defense has before I can make that decision.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 14, 2011)

If the State is done -- I'm surprised. I thought for sure they would call Tim Miller -- to testify that the crime scene was under water. Interesting. Why is the state not questoning the laymen that were physically at that site? Just the LE that worked it? Roy Kronk found the body -- Tim Miller and TES had over 4,000 people searching that area -- or trying to search that very same area.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> If the State is done -- I'm surprised. I thought for sure they would call Tim Miller -- to testify that the crime scene was under water. Interesting. Why is the state not questoning the laymen that were physically at that site? Just the LE that worked it? Roy Kronk found the body -- Tim Miller and TES had over 4,000 people searching that area -- or trying to search that very same area.



OMG I know!
I was surprised when I heard the judge say that the state is almost done now, and should wrap up by Wednesday.
Jeepers, then he rushed the prosecution too!
I heard this trial could take 8 weeks, and it's only been about..what...18 days now??


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 14, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Henkle duct tape on sign, Caylee, and gas can.
> 
> How anyone can exclude ICA from using the tape is bizarre to me



Agreed.  Certainly GA didn't use little &#9829; stickers.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> That little heart sticker is her final undoing..  I wonder if she'll testify at all now.



The little heart sticker almost seals it for me.
They said it was a perfect match as other heart stickers found in the Anthony home...and granted, any person who lived in that home, had access to those stickers I'm sure.
But it definitely is a sure sign that whomever wrapped the duct tape around Caylee's mouth/head...loved her. It's a sure sign they felt something for that little girl, no complete stranger is going to do that.
And seriously, I can not see George Anthony placing a red heart sticker over the little girl's mouth..it seems something more a woman would do, a love expression.
I'm guessing of course, but maybe, at that last moment, Casey (if she did place the heart sticker over Caylee's mouth)....maybe she felt a sudden burst of remorse and guilt, and that was her way of telling the little one she was sorry, she loved her and good-bye.
Damn, it's all so sad and creepy


----------



## R.D. (Jun 14, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> If the State is done -- I'm surprised. I thought for sure they would call Tim Miller -- to testify that the crime scene was under water. Interesting. Why is the state not questoning the laymen that were physically at that site? Just the LE that worked it? Roy Kronk found the body -- Tim Miller and TES had over 4,000 people searching that area -- or trying to search that very same area.



It makes sense to me.  It is the LE that makes the case and if the defense wants to try to use Kronk the Prosecution will have a chance at him at cross.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > If the State is done -- I'm surprised. I thought for sure they would call Tim Miller -- to testify that the crime scene was under water. Interesting. Why is the state not questoning the laymen that were physically at that site? Just the LE that worked it? Roy Kronk found the body -- Tim Miller and TES had over 4,000 people searching that area -- or trying to search that very same area.
> ...



I was thinking the same. Maybe they were waiting to see if LE brings those people up on the stand. If they do, the defense can do their part then.
It seems tho, as each days passes, the case gets more complicated and bizarre. If it's this bad now, can you imagine the day the word comes back--the verdict is in??
Oh damn, people will be lining the streets and  the sofas at homes will be filled with asses, watching in anticipation!
I know I hope I am able to be home when I hear the jury has reached a verdict, I want to be able to hear it all precisely and be all tuned in!


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 14, 2011)

How ironic that the Defense begins their case on the Third anniversary of Caylee's disappearance.

Just another crazy element of this trial.  :-/


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That little heart sticker is her final undoing..  I wonder if she'll testify at all now.
> ...



Same measurement. And same measurement as one found on the cardboard.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 14, 2011)

Personally, After today's circus side show, I think she's screwed. She will get Life in prison or the death penalty. Nothing less than either though. That's my opinion on the matter, and my predicition. What I am wondering is though, is Where in the hell is Maggie and Sunshine when their beloved Casey needs their support the most?  

Maybe shaking their ass at some club all drunk and doped up just like their hero Casey? I dunno.    ~BH


----------



## TaraK (Jun 14, 2011)

that's what I'm afraid of; is that our justice system will convict and hang someone based on hearsay, circumstancial evidence, pathalogical lying, and character in general. The day that our justice system quits embracing "beyond a reasonable doubt" , is the day that I will fear to live in this country. I don't think many realize the consequences this trial could have on the average american. Maybe i'm just taking this trial way too personal, but for some reason, I am drawn to this trial and its implications, thereof. 

I personally, do feel that Casey Anthony is guilty of killing her little girl, but you know what, I don't have the evidence, neither does the prosecution, to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that she did it. So, I can't and won't judge her; that's not our job obviously; that will be taken care of by God; I suspect.  
Show me some solid evidence to back you, state of Florida, and I'm behind you.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 14, 2011)

TaraK said:


> that's what I'm afraid of; is that our justice system will convict and hang someone based on hearsay, circumstancial evidence, pathalogical lying, and character in general. The day that our justice system quits embracing "beyond a reasonable doubt" , is the day that I will fear to live in this country. I don't think many realize the consequences this trial could have on the average american. Maybe i'm just taking this trial way too personal, but for some reason, I am drawn to this trial and its implications, thereof.
> 
> I personally, do feel that Casey Anthony is guilty of killing her little girl, but you know what, I don't have the evidence, neither does the prosecution, to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that she did it. So, I can't and won't judge her; that's not our job obviously; that will be taken care of by God; I suspect.
> Show me some solid evidence to back you, state of Florida, and I'm behind you.



Do some research on circumstantial evidence, bruddah.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 14, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Personally, After today's circus side show, I think she's screwed. She will get Life in prison or the death penalty. Nothing less than either though. That's my opinion on the matter, and my predicition. What I am wondering is though, is Where in the hell is Maggie and Sunshine when their beloved Casey needs their support the most?
> 
> Maybe shaking their ass at some club all drunk and doped up just like their hero Casey? I dunno.    ~BH



Much to my and your dismay.......  Manslaughter, nowhere near life.


----------



## TaraK (Jun 14, 2011)

This just shows how everyone is gathering whatever little parts they hear and reach their own conclusion; that's fine and all; however , it's not good if you're about to convict or not convict someone and then give them capital punishment or life imprisonment.  it just really frustrates me that we as Americans aren't more intelligent; I know there has to be more to this case than what they have given us; however, if not, apparently not, than we need to not forget "beyond a reasonable doubt" we absolutely cannot forget this privilege. If we abuse it then we are not free people anymore.




Dabs said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That little heart sticker is her final undoing..  I wonder if she'll testify at all now.
> ...


----------



## TaraK (Jun 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't even watched today. Looking at casey's weasel face and listening to JB is enough to make me puke.
> ...


I have to say; i did catch that flirtatious behaviour toward the men. Good eye!! I thought the same thing. But, even as sick as it all probably is so; we still have not solid evidence against Casey Anthony. I'm sure there is; but as u said, POLITICS; no telling who's f.....g who>


----------



## TaraK (Jun 14, 2011)

Good points! I do agree it seems to be nothing more than a circus show; however; I can't seem to shake the thought of this particular judge and jury losing the focus of the freedom and privilege we have called , "beyond a reasonable doubt", do you know what I'm saying??  the whole crime has made me sick , but I also know that if we can't punish the one who took the life of this innocent little baby, then God will; so for us here on Earth and in America; we have to stick to our guns if we want to live as free people with a solid justice system; okay, maybe not solid , but atleast a little more believable than it would be otherwise.


----------



## TaraK (Jun 14, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, After today's circus side show, I think she's screwed. She will get Life in prison or the death penalty. Nothing less than either though. That's my opinion on the matter, and my predicition. What I am wondering is though, is Where in the hell is Maggie and Sunshine when their beloved Casey needs their support the most?
> ...


Then teach me; afterall; that's why I'm in this stinking discussion board in the first place, to learn something that will help me think differently about this trial. Your one-liner quotes are too enticing, sorry  Just discuss with me will you? thanks


----------



## TaraK (Jun 14, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> TaraK said:
> 
> 
> > that's what I'm afraid of; is that our justice system will convict and hang someone based on hearsay, circumstancial evidence, pathalogical lying, and character in general. The day that our justice system quits embracing "beyond a reasonable doubt" , is the day that I will fear to live in this country. I don't think many realize the consequences this trial could have on the average american. Maybe i'm just taking this trial way too personal, but for some reason, I am drawn to this trial and its implications, thereof.
> ...


Old Salt; Old Fart (I'm guessing)


----------



## TaraK (Jun 14, 2011)

Grace said:


> Gramma is just as bad as Casey.


I think I agree with you on that; it seems that way.


----------



## TaraK (Jun 14, 2011)

New at this; so hope this message finds you; wanted to thank you for the advice, I really do; I needed that; makes me think much more clearly about the whole entire trial. I researched circumstancial evidence and it can  be used just the same as direct evidence. I sure didn't realize that; it still doesn't seem quite fair. But, if that is all you have; and that does seem to be all we have is indirect evidence, then, that's what the jury has to use and I have to shut up and deal with it. 
So thanks Old Fart/salt


----------



## TaraK (Jun 15, 2011)

I wrote you a thank you message; hope you read it; it's on here; I'm new at this.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

TaraK said:


> This just shows how everyone is gathering whatever little parts they hear and reach their own conclusion; that's fine and all; however , it's not good if you're about to convict or not convict someone and then give them capital punishment or life imprisonment.  it just really frustrates me that we as Americans aren't more intelligent; I know there has to be more to this case than what they have given us; however, if not, apparently not, than we need to not forget "beyond a reasonable doubt" we absolutely cannot forget this privilege. If we abuse it then we are not free people anymore.



Well now, being of so little intelligence I was able to process the circumstantial evidence,  corroborating evidence and other factual information  and still think she will be found guilty of first degree murder.  _So far_.   JB still gets his dog and pony show 

Are you suggesting these trials, criminal and civil, should be done away with completely?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Williams said he was aware Casey had a daughter and testified that she said Caylee was with a nanny when he saw her on July 15. He said Casey told him the toddler would be with her on the 19th when she came in for her next appointment CLICK

 This blows a huge hole in the defense theory this was a memorial tattoo,"Bella Vita" (beautiful life)    on July 2

It can't be a good thing the defense starts on the 16th


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

To me, murder one requires premeditation, has this been established? This has been a lingering issue in my mind.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

82 google searches on her computer for chloroform
Duct tape wrapped her head while alive or just after death, (to me indicates she was still thought alive)
Lying for years about a nanny (where was Caylee all those times?)

To me it's been established


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> 82 google searches on her computer for chloroform
> Duct tape wrapped her head while alive or just after death, (to me indicates she was still thought alive)
> Lying for years about a nanny (where was Caylee all those times?)
> 
> To me it's been established



But there is no proof that ICA conducted those searches.  

ETA: Additionally, nanny and duct tape are after the fact, don't see this as premeditation.

ETA:  or is this a possession is 9/10th of the law?

ETA:  interesting state position re: premeditation.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 82 google searches on her computer for chloroform
> ...



The work journals entered into evidence yesterday   is the proof both George and Cindy were at work at the search times as well as when ICA backed into the drive on the days in question.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



ok.  thank you.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 82 google searches on her computer for chloroform
> ...



No, the Nanny was made up in 2006 and the duct tape _may_ have been put on after the death, but that cannot be established.  

My question is if it was place on her when someone thought she was dead, why wrap the head?  It was done in a manner that she would not be able to remove it on her own.  It was never coming off her alive


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Let me state upfront that i am in no way asserting ICA innocence, only that there is a difference between appearing guilty and the state proving its case.  I am looking for all the holes, if it were.

During the acquittal rebuttal, the defense stated that there "...was no wrapping of the duct tape..."


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I understand. 

 Cheney says there is no evidence when or how she died. - d'oh thats their whole defense is how and when.

Autopsy Report,  Page 3
Dr's.  Ulz and Shultz (snip)
_A hair mat was noted at the base of the skull and grayish colored tape was noted covering the mouth and nasal aperture areas..._
Dr. G (snip)
_Based on the position of the tape and the mandible, it can be inferred that the mandible remained in this position because the tape held it in place prior to the hair forming into a matt at the base of the skull_

I don't think they are lying.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

Defense request for acquittal judgement denied.  On to ACT II.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Defense request for acquittal judgement denied.  On to ACT II.



No surprise there.

It was just being explained on TruTV how the prosecution also contends and there is case law that premeditation does not have to be long term

One piece of tape = abuse
Then the addition a second and third piece  = premeditation.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Defense request for acquittal judgement denied.  On to ACT II.
> ...



I really appreciated how Judge Perry addressed the abuse appellate case.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I really appreciated how Judge Perry addressed the abuse appellate case.



Yes.  I really like him and the way he is running the courtroom
JudgePerrySays 
The law is the law, folks. 

He has helped JB so many times it is silly to think he is biased


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

I have not been watching the trial but getting snippets of news on it here as it has been a big case in Central Florida.  

My impression is that the prosecution has done a terrible job in presenting their case.  It seems that they have presented no evidence that directly links Casey to the murder.  Even the odor in the car does not prove that she did it.  The case against Casey seems much more flimsy than the case against OJ.

Whether or not you believe she is guilty, does anyone feel that the prosecution has proven their case beyond a reasonable doubt?

Immie

PS Sorry if this question has been asked in this thread.  I have not been keeping up with the thread.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Yes



I concur.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...



I do also.  The PT did it's job.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

Beyond a reasonable doubt, I'm not there yet.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks to those who have replied to my question.

I guess I will just have to wait and see.

Immie


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> I have not been watching the trial but getting snippets of news on it here as it has been a big case in Central Florida.
> 
> My impression is that the prosecution has done a terrible job in presenting their case.  It seems that they have presented no evidence that directly links Casey to the murder.  Even the odor in the car does not prove that she did it.  The case against Casey seems much more flimsy than the case against OJ.
> 
> ...



I think so, Immie.  There was a lot of evidence regarding the trunk of the car.  The smell especially.  The sticker was a big bombshell, the same one found on the piece of duct tape was also found in Casey's drawer, connecting the body to that house.  

Casey not reporting the child being gone was insane.  She made up imaginary friends saying they might have taken her.  She lied saying she was out looking for Caylee all the time and they had store video tapes of her out shopping all the time and usually using her friend's checkbook.  She was out partying for god's sake, in bars and living it up.  

That girl is circumstantially connected.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I have not been watching the trial but getting snippets of news on it here as it has been a big case in Central Florida.
> ...



From what I have been able to pick up here and there, I would say none of those things point directly to her having been the murderer.  I think she did it too or at least played a part in covering up Caylee's death, but I'd say if the defense even puts in a mediocre performance she walks.  

Immie


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



The evidence is compelling.  The computer held search terms like chloroform, neck breaking, head trauma, ruptured spleen..  This, combined with all of her other antics are quite believable.  The prosecution team was solid even though they didn't produce proof she killed her daughter.

She won't walk in any case.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wait a minute!  Isn't that exactly what they *MUST* do to convict?

The evidence that Caylee was murdered is solid, but you say right here that the Prosecution Team has not produced proof that Casey killed her daughter.  That is what Casey is on trial for.  If the Prosecution Team has not produced proof that Casey killed her daughter then Casey must without a doubt be found not guilty.

Jurors cannot decide based upon their gut feelings.  By your own words, you agree with me and if that is the case you would be required to vote not guilty.  At least that is how I understand our laws.

Immie


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I believe the only place she'll be walking to, is a prison cell. I don't see how it's possible to find her not guilty. Every single piece of everything that was brought forth, leads straight back to Casey.
The red heart sticker over the mouth...come on...that alone speaks volumes!


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



How does the red heart sticker prove that Casey killed Caylee.

A good defense lawyer can place enough doubt in the hearts of the jury that the sticker could have been placed their by any number of people including either one of the grandparents.

How does the red heart sticker prove that Caylee did not drown in the pool?  Casey could have pulled Caylee out of the pool and put the sticker over her mouth after she was dead... now how they explain the duct tape and the sticker and the idea that she drowned in the pool is something a little more touchy, but it does not definitively point back to Casey in either case.

Note: I'm only raising questions.  It seems to me that the circumstantial evidence can all be explained away which will allow Casey to walk the way I see it.  I'm not saying Casey did not kill Caylee, but all the defense needs to do is convince the jury that someone else may have killed Caylee and Casey walks.

Immie


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

It seems some don't think a person can be convicted on circumstantial evidence........


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



They already discarded that option.  Remember, the swimming pool did it.  Motive, opportunity and evidence point to ICA.  They'll convict her.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> It seems some don't think a person can be convicted on circumstantial evidence........



Not true, if you mean me.  However, I think in this case, the circumstantial evidence can all be explained away and that is all that the defense must do.  They don't have to find the real killer... um if it is not Casey.  

As I said, I have not watched the trial, but from what I have seen the prosecution has not done their job very well.  We will just have to wait and see.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Really, they already discarded the option that someone else may have killed Caylee?

If so, why is the trial going on?

Did Casey sign a confession?  

Immie


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



did you miss the defenses opening?


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



You just made the claim that they have already discarded the option that someone else killed Caylee.  Are you saying the defense has stipulated that Casey killed Caylee and now they are just arguing over... well hell if the defense has stipulated that Casey killed Caylee then what the hell are they arguing about?  Fry her ass!

Immie


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > It seems some don't think a person can be convicted on circumstantial evidence........
> ...



Um, apparently you DID miss the DT's opening statement.  They profess to know Caylee drowned in the family pool, an accident.  According to them, they don't really have to explain away anything.  Caylee is dead from an accident.  And yes, the trial is still going to have to go on, because ICA, apparently, at this point, is the ONLY witness they have to testify to their so-called story, and she's a pathological liar.  Doesn't look good for ICA, nor should it, based upon the evidence.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



You're debating with me without some crucial info.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



There is enough evidence to convict Casey. Chloroform & evidence of a dead body was found in Casey's trunk. Casey's computer showed searches for "neck breaking" and "how to make chloroform". The defense alleged that Casey panicked after Caylee drowned. So Casey had to be involved in discarding her daughters body.

Casey lies nonstop & only shows emotion for herself but none for her dead child. That is the definition of a psychopath. She shows agitated, erratic behavior. Intentionally or subconsciously the T-Shirt Casey placed Caylee's dead body explains the way Casey viewed her child. "BIG TROUBLE comes in small packages"


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


I could be wrong but I think Sarah meant no "smoking gun" proof

There is also no proof of abuse, a drowning,a Kronk cover up, George cover up,  dead squires, food in the trunk,  or a memorial tattoo  but you will take that as evidence for benefit of doubt.  

Beyond a_ reasonable _doubt is not about gut feelings


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 15, 2011)

It is so sad when a baby dies there is THIS MUCH LYING 

Very sad indeed!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Circumstantial evidence can convict her.



> In the United States, the law shows no distinction between circumstantial and direct evidence in terms of which has more weight or importance. Both types of evidence may be enough to establish the defendant&#8217;s guilt, depending on how the jury finds the facts of the case.
> 
> Direct Evidence


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Yes they did.

The defense is she accidentally drowned.  That George orchestrated the cover up.  The trial is because the State knows otherwise.  

I don't think a confession was signed, because she is lying and no plea was offered.

Regarding the sticker, the defense again denies the existence of the sticker.  Too late now for them to place blame on someone else.   Same goes for the evidence of a corpse in the car - they claim there never was a body in the car.

The defense is all over the place, it will be very interesting to watch


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> It is so sad when a baby dies there is THIS MUCH LYING
> 
> Very sad indeed!



Yes it is.  It's even sadder that a baby is murdered.


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes no question about that!

Give this baby respect and admit what happend!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



It is interesting to watch.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 15, 2011)

There have been more than 2,000 children murdered in the United States since Casey Anthony disappeared.

And yet, I haven't seen any threads about them.

I wonder why...

Missing white woman syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Okay, here is the point you seem not to understand.  The trial is about whether or not Casey murdered Caylee.  The Prosecution MUST prove that Casey murdered Caylee.  The prosecution has spent 19 days trying to prove that Casey murdered Caylee.  From everything I have seen, they have failed horribly.  And if they failed, then she walks.  

The Prosecution must prove that Caylee was murdered by Casey.  The defense need only raise doubt in the minds of the jury that it was Casey that murdered Caylee which since there is no direct evidence linking Casey to the crime, it seems to me that they do not need to try very hard to achieve.

In opening statements the defense stated that Caylee drowned in the pool.  The prosecution has proven that Caylee was murdered, but they have not proven that it was Casey that did it and the defense does not need to prove who killed her.  They only need to raise reasonable doubt that it was Casey who did it.  

That was why OJ walked.  His defense team did not try to prove who murdered Nicole and Ron only raise doubts that it was OJ.

Oh, and they profess to know that she died in the pool.  None of that has yet been introduced into evidence.  The defense doesn't even need to mention the pool in their arguments if they don't want to.  

The odor in the car?  She forgot hamburger in her trunk for several days.  It spoiled and the car still reeks.

The sticker and duct tape?  No proof that it was Casey that put it on Caylee's mouth and suffocated her.

The tatoos?  Makes the prosecution appear desperate.

The hair proved nothing.

What evidence besides "she's a pathological liar" do you point to that says... Casey Anthony killed her daughter and no one else possibly could have done it?

One of the red flags I feel is that Caylee was missing for so long.  That leads me to suspicion of Casey, but, I have not heard anything that proves that it means that she murdered her daughter.

And for the record, I'm not saying you are wrong that she will be convicted.  Only that from what I have heard, the prosecution has failed miserably.  We can only wait to hear what the jury has to say about that.

Immie


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually, the point you're missing is what the DT said in the opening.  I understand why ICA is where she is, and what she's charged with.  I believe the PT has done a good job, and will continue to do so.  I think the DT has been it's own biggest hindrance.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

But for whatever idiot got on the stand and says the foul odor was a pizza or rotted hamburger, there are experts who have proof that there was indeed a dead body in the trunk of that car. They found decomp fluid, the hair that was found in the trunk, it matched Caylee's and they even had one expert say there was a "stain" that was in the shape of a small child lying in a fetal position- in the trunk of Casey's car.
As for the red heart stickers, who in the hell is going to put one of those across that baby girl's mouth, if they didn't have feelings for her??
Not some stranger, not a meter reader....it had to be someone who lived in that home, and had access to those heart stickers. Which btw, those stickers were among Casey's belongings.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

KissMy said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Has the prosecution proven that Casey made those searches?  Could someone else have had access to her computer?

And the T-Shirt?  Have they proven it was Casey that put her in the T-Shirt after she died?

The prosecution has presented their case.  Evidently they have proven Caylee was murdered.  Now all the defense has to do is raise reasonable doubt that Casey was the killer.  All they need to do is convince the jury that grandpa might have killed Caylee and tried to blame Casey.  

Grandpa used Casey's computer to search for Chloroform and neck breaking because he had abused her and was afraid of being caught.  He killed Caylee and placed her in Casey's car.  He later discarded the body.  Casey found out about it.  He threatened to kill her thus her silence for 31 days.    Being afraid of her father, Casey attempted to claim that Caylee drowned in the pool.  

Would she be lying?  I think so... but she only needs to raise reasonable doubt to save her ass.  What do I think?  She's a cold hearted Bitch who murdered her daughter.  I simply don't think the prosecution has done its job to prove that.  

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I understand that, but circumstantial evidence is also easier to raise doubt.

Immie


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Okay, here is the point you seem not to understand. * The trial is about whether or not Casey murdered Caylee.  The Prosecution MUST prove that Casey murdered Caylee. * The prosecution has spent 19 days trying to prove that Casey murdered Caylee.  From everything I have seen, they have failed horribly.  And if they failed, then she walks.
> 
> The Prosecution must prove that Caylee was murdered by Casey.  The defense need only raise doubt in the minds of the jury that it was Casey that murdered Caylee which since there is no direct evidence linking Casey to the crime, it seems to me that they do not need to try very hard to achieve.
> 
> ...



You're sounding confused 

The defense claims no murder.  If you believe she was murdered, you can't believe the defense.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here is the point you seem not to understand. * The trial is about whether or not Casey murdered Caylee.  The Prosecution MUST prove that Casey murdered Caylee. * The prosecution has spent 19 days trying to prove that Casey murdered Caylee.  From everything I have seen, they have failed horribly.  And if they failed, then she walks.
> ...



The defense has not presented their arguments yet.  They laid out their defense in the opening statements, but those need not be their defense now that the prosecution has presented its case.  Seems to me that what they need to do when they do start presenting their arguments is simply to say that the prosecution has proven they were wrong and that she was murdered, but that Casey did not murder Caylee.  They don't even have to claim that it was Grandpa or that they even know who it was.

And no, I would not want to defend her.  I think she's guilty.  I just don't think it has been proven in court.

Immie


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I guess that's why I disagree with you that the prosecution's case was weak.  I found them very strong and in any case, they're done.  Now the defense gets to try and change the jury's mind.  After what I heard, they have a tough road ahead.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It seems to me that the prosecution's case usually seems strongest right before the defense begins to tear holes in it.  

Immie


----------



## KissMy (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



The prosecution has shown Casey's means, motive & opportunity. She has also been proven to be an habitual lier. The jury should always take her fathers word over hers. Her rape story is not even credible. She is going down.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...




Are you serious?  So, you think they can just abandon that story??????  What are they gonna tell the jury?  That they bought ICA's story initially, enough to put it out in the opening, but now this is what we REALLY think????  That's just nuts.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



God damn dude, it has already been made known to everyone...those in the court room, the jury, the Tv viewers, the hobos down the street...at the time the searches were done on CASEY'S computer for chloroform, it was proven that George and Cindy Anthony BOTH were at work!!!!


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

KissMy said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Question for Kissmy, Oldsalt, Sarah G and anyone else that thinks she is going down.

Did you think OJ was going down for the murders of Nicole Brown Simpson and Ron Goldman?

Immie


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> The defense has not presented their arguments yet.  They laid out their defense in the opening statements, but those need not be their defense now that the prosecution has presented its case.  Seems to me that what they need to do when they do start presenting their arguments is simply to say that the prosecution has proven they were wrong and that she was murdered, but that Casey did not murder Caylee.  They don't even have to claim that it was Grandpa or that they even know who it was.
> 
> And no, I would not want to defend her.  I think she's guilty.  I just don't think it has been proven in court.
> 
> Immie


I think the prosecution did a great job.

The defense knew the States case, in  their opening claims was their game plan.  Assuming they will change it is news to me


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Do you know if the time stamps on file retrievals are based on the time the computer is set at or by some other means?  I don't know the answer to that myself.  But, let me ask you this.  At this moment, my computer time is set to 6:16 pm.  If I go into the system and set it for 11:16 am, will the time stamp say 6:16 or 11:16?

Dang! It sounds like I am making excuses for her.  I'm not.  Just asking questions.

Immie


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



There's a huge hole the defense can't explain away, that 31 day hole where she didn't report the child missing.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > The defense has not presented their arguments yet.  They laid out their defense in the opening statements, but those need not be their defense now that the prosecution has presented its case.  Seems to me that what they need to do when they do start presenting their arguments is simply to say that the prosecution has proven they were wrong and that she was murdered, but that Casey did not murder Caylee.  They don't even have to claim that it was Grandpa or that they even know who it was.
> ...



The defense has very little credibility left. They will lose all credibility if they try to change their opening argument. They were stupid for putting it out there like that. The only thing that will save her ass is a mistrial due to a incompetent defense attorney.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



THIS THREAD is about a beautiful little girl named Caylee Anthony who was murdered.
The O.J. Simpson trial has nothing to do with this case!
Why must you bring an old trial into this??
The Simpson thing is done, over..and he is sitting in prison for other charges, who the fuck cares.
We all here, no matter what our opinions might be, just want justice for this little girl..that's it....do you get it??


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > The defense has not presented their arguments yet.  They laid out their defense in the opening statements, but those need not be their defense now that the prosecution has presented its case.  Seems to me that what they need to do when they do start presenting their arguments is simply to say that the prosecution has proven they were wrong and that she was murdered, but that Casey did not murder Caylee.  They don't even have to claim that it was Grandpa or that they even know who it was.
> ...



Seems to me though that if they did try to live by that, they will screw up. Seems to me, that they need to dump that idea as there is too much evidence that it was murder.  The only problem being as to who it was that committed the murder.

Immie


----------



## KissMy (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Do you know if the time stamps on file retrievals are based on the time the computer is set at or by some other means?  I don't know the answer to that myself.  But, let me ask you this.  At this moment, my computer time is set to 6:16 pm.  If I go into the system and set it for 11:16 am, will the time stamp say 6:16 or 11:16?
> 
> Dang! It sounds like I am making excuses for her.  I'm not.  Just asking questions.
> 
> Immie



Your searches are also saved by the search provider who has the correct time. Also most computers auto sync time now days. If your time is off by more than 24 hours you will get lots of security errors while trying to surf or search on-line. Most sites will block incorrect dated computers.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Granted.  I don't disagree with you, but that doesn't mean they can't explain it.  It seems to me that they initially tried to say that she was not missing those 31 days.  Then again, it also seems the prosecution has proven that she was.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

KissMy said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Now that I agree with.

Immie


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



IF the state "new otherwise," they did a lousy job of presenting proof. As the defense lawyer stated, it's all supposition. I do hope he makes his opening statements on the acquittal motion part of his closing argument as well, because the jury needs to hear that--in plain language. The State has no evidence *proving* that Casey Anthony "murdered" her child (which is their complaint), or that it was a "murder" at all. The same evidence provided by the State can also suppose her death was an accident and someone tried to cover it up by duct taping the body and stuffing it in a garbage bag.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



You can always put yourself in the shoes of the jury, they are you and me.  If my child was missing, I would report it immediately.  I wouldn't go shopping and dancing.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yes, I get it and I want the same thing.

Have you seen anywhere that I said that I hope Casey walks?

So, I ask you, did you think OJ would be found guilty or not?  Are you any good at predicting the outcome of a court case?  Get it?

Immie


----------



## KissMy (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The chloroform blew holes through the defense story. They screwed up by stating the drowning scenario with the opening statement. They are stuck with it. Her only hope is a mistrial.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Nor would I!  I'd probably be a frigging basket case, but that is just me.

The same goes for if she drowned in the pool.  The first thing I would do is call 911.  I'm not qualified to say whether or not someone is dead.  I'd be screaming bloody murder to get paramedics there twenty minutes ago.

In fact, the "pool defense", raises more suspicion in me than anything I have seen from the prosecution.  What the hell?  You found your daughter face down in the pool and then just assumed she was dead?  I don't buy it.

Immie


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Those are all the points I've made all along, but haven't posted here for several days, so I'm just now getting caught up. We don't know (yet) what Casey's reasoning might have been for lying for 31 days, but that should not have any bearing on her guilt unless there is solid proof that she was indeed riding all around town with her child's dead body in the trunk. Which I highly suspect is totally not true. She was covering up the truth as long as she could get away with it, but we don't know why. 

I keep returning to a question even the Judge asked the prosecution at one point: "If Casey just wanted to be rid of the child so she could go out and party, why wouldn't she have just left Caylee with the grandparents?" (Implying why she would have KILLED HER instead?) The grandparents loved the child and would have happily raised her and let Casey do her own thing.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



If they dump it, they're screwed.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Then you seem to think they are screwed either way.

Maybe you are right.  Maybe the Prosecution has done a better job than I realized or maybe the defense was incompetent from the beginning and dug a hole too deep to get out of.

I still don't think the prosecution has actually proven it was Casey that committed the murder.  Maybe though, the defense did it for them?

Immie


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



If she drowned, why the duct tape?  It had to be chloroform..


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> But for whatever idiot got on the stand and says the foul odor was a pizza or rotted hamburger, there are experts who have proof that there was indeed a dead body in the trunk of that car. They found decomp fluid, the hair that was found in the trunk, it matched Caylee's and they even had one expert say there was a "stain" that was in the shape of a small child lying in a fetal position- in the trunk of Casey's car.
> As for the red heart stickers, who in the hell is going to put one of those across that baby girl's mouth, if they didn't have feelings for her??
> Not some stranger, not a meter reader....it had to be someone who lived in that home, and had access to those heart stickers. Which btw, those stickers were among Casey's belongings.



There's really no proof that it was a heart sticker at all. It was something that "resembled a piece of a heart shaped object." And then, of course, there's no CSI photo of it--just a mock up. I cracked up the other day listening to one of the get-Casey pundits almost peeing his pants over the heart-shaped image being approximately the size of a dime. _"Oh LOOK!! A heart-shaped sticker_ [one of many sizes found in Casey's bedroom] _*IS* the same size as a dime!"_  Well that was enough "proof" for that jerk!


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Hey!

I'm the defense here remember?  I don't have to explain why.  That is your job.  

I only have to raise enough doubt to convince the jury that it was done by someone else besides my client.

Immie


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Beyond a reasonable doubt, I believe they have.   We'll just have to differ in opinion.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Actually, when the DT puts out the explanation like that, they do have some proving to do, if they want any cred with the jury.  If the DT had gone with, 'we don't know who killed Caylee, but neither does the Pros.....'  that might have gone better with them.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Please understand, I am not trying to convince you otherwise.  I only asked the question a couple pages back because I was thinking that the prosecution has not proven its case.  

I was looking for people such as yourself with a differing opinion.

I think she did it.  I always have.  I live in Central Florida and this has been a big issue around here ever since Caylee was reported missing.

Immie


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Probable cause, I'm not dealing with motive right now.  Wish that bitch would take the stand tho.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Ain't hindsight grand?

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



But as the defense I don't have to deal with probable cause either.  I just need to shoot holes in your "theories".  I don't have to answer why the duct tape or chloroform.  My reply would be, "How do I know why they were used, I didn't kill her."

Immie


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> > I think the prosecution did a great job.
> >
> > The defense knew the States case, in  their opening claims was their game plan.  Assuming they will change it is news to me
> 
> ...



Then the are done for.

They deny a body in the car, they tried numerous times to have it called accidental, they blamed George in a cover up of the accident, they denied the chloroform evidence, they denied duct tape on the baby, they tried to deny she was in the house for 6 months.   All now evidence in the trial.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



And I will answer the same as I did before when this very question was brought up.
Casey was not close to her parents, and whether people choose to believe it or not, young people, meaning George and Cindy's daughter Casey, can be a total bitches!
Maybe she did want rid of her daughter but at the same time, she didn't want her parents to have her either. You'd be surprised what people will do for spite. Casey may have thought, nobody will get Caylee ever. As I recall from earlier on, Casey didn't even want the child, she was going to give the baby away, but Cindy wouldn't hear of it.
So maybe Casey resented her Mother in some way for that, and she got back at her...just a theory, a thought.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I did at first. Until the prosecution started flubbing it. In this case I think the prosecution did a fairly good job. We'll have to see how they handle cross examination of whatever the defense brings up.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > > I think the prosecution did a great job.
> ...



When have they denied all that?

They have not presented their arguments yet.  All that comes next, doesn't it?

Immie


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



They have to do a little more than that.  They have to make her a sympathetic character by showing she was molested by daddy and that he is the one who tried to cover up her daughter's accidental drowning.    I think the defense is drowning right now.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> There's really no proof that it was a heart sticker at all. It was something that "resembled a piece of a heart shaped object." And then, of course, there's no CSI photo of it--just a mock up. I cracked up the other day listening to one of the get-Casey pundits almost peeing his pants over the heart-shaped image being approximately the size of a dime. _"Oh LOOK!! A heart-shaped sticker_ [one of many sizes found in Casey's bedroom] _*IS* the same size as a dime!"_  Well that was enough "proof" for that jerk!



Your assumption FBI agents are lying doesn't make others jerks.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Wrong again.  In this case you have to prove* she was not killed* by anyone


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



There are a number of hypothetical scenarios that can be played out based on the facts _as we know them_. Mine centers around Cindy taking Caylee into the pool in the early evening of June 16th after they had visited Cindy's father in a nursing home. Except for George Anthony saying that he "saw" Casey leave the house around 12:30 p.m., on the following day (June 17th) with backpacks, the night of the 16th is the last time she was known to be alive, unless Cindy herself accidentally let Caylee drown that night. (I don't think she did, though.)

My scenario would be that Cindy did NOT remember to take down the ladder, and that Caylee wandered back out there and entered the pool all alone and subsequently drowned. If that happened, NONE of the Andersons would be eager to take responsibility, so the coverup might have been plotted among all three that Caylee was kidnapped by Zanny, and then Casey was tasked with inventing followup stories. But I'm more inclined to think it was George and Casey who covered it up, possibly to protect Cindy. Remember all those cell phone messages on June 17th from Casey to her mother, one right after another? Why was Casey so freaked on that particular day? I haven't decided how the abuse allegation would figure in that scenario. I haven't written that chapter yet!


----------



## KissMy (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Actually, when the DT puts out the explanation like that, they do have some proving to do, if they want any cred with the jury.  If the DT had gone with, 'we don't know who killed Caylee, but neither does the Pros.....'  that might have gone better with them.



The DT was absolutely negligent by putting the accidental drowning in his opening statement. My theory is the defense put forth that drowning scenario to guarantee Casey a mistrial.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Nope,  they crossed all the Prosecution witnesses.  It's all in the trial now.  Except maybe George cover up, that was opening statement

The Prosecution still get to cross their witnesses and rebut


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



And why all the searches on the computer weeks before, for chloroform, on Casey's computer?? (was that for funzies??)
Maybe they all planned it together??...all 3 of them..to let Caylee drown??
Decomp fluid in the trunk, so why was she placed there for so long??
And why was chloroform detected in the trunk??


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



But, my stumbling block here is how do you get around the fact that there is no evidence that directly links Casey to the death of Caylee?  All of us seem to think she is guilty because of her behavior, but I certainly hope it takes more than that to convict her.  

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



IF you are right... she's... what's the word, screwed!? 

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Why?

The prosecution has proven that she was murdered.  Now, all I have to do is raise enough doubt in people's mind that it was Casey that committed the murder.  

Immie


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

I also want to reiterate before I forget, the relationship between chloroform and chlorine (the latter used to purify POOL WATER). There are a variety of articles on the chemical similarities, and surprisingly, no one at the courthouse seems to make the possible connection that the strong smell of what was believed to be chloroform was in fact chlorine from the pool.

Showering with Chlorinated Water Produces Chloroform Steam!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


She was the last person to see her alive.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


You're confusing me 

They still deny she was murdered.  They claim she is getting a bum deal.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Except for the killer that is.  

Immie


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I don't think the prosecution even has *good* circumstantial evidence. They rest their entire case on Casey's antics, never once proving that she had a mean bone in her body especially toward her child, and the pieces of duct tape that "someone" put there for some reason. Contrary to Dr. G's conclusion that the duct tape is what killed her, she couldn't otherwise prove that it did either--just that it was obviously a homicide to her because the placement of duct tape was intentional.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Back up one post 

No one killed her, so she was last


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



What are you talking about?  I'm confusing myself too.

Look, I only asked a question here and I stated from the get go that I have not watched the trial.  

You don't have to convince me that she killed Caylee.  I have been convinced of that for a long time.  However, what I have heard about the trial leaves a lot of opportunity for "doubt" to be raised.

Maybe the defense did screw up with opening statements.  Maybe they have screwed up in cross examinations, but from what I have heard, I don't think the prosecution has tied the knots sufficiently.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you to all who have participated in this discussion even the one that negged me.

I have to leave in a couple of minutes but should be back in an hour.  

I appreciate all your help in pointing out the things I am missing and maybe... just maybe she won't walk after all.

Immie


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Anyone can access their home computer from work, and they all had access to the desktop in the Anthony home. But that's beside the point. The search for chloroform could have been an innocent attempt to find out what her boyfriend was driving at when he posted that YouTube thing about chloroforming your girlfriend. Operative words  here: *COULD HAVE BEEN*. So once again, different interpretations can be made of that search. The prosecution chose the one convenient to their case.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I didn't, and the evidence was stacked against him a hundred times more than against Casey Anthony. I lost a few acquaintances during that trial because I was the only one at work who said he would be acquitted based on reasonable doubt. I wish I'd had money on it.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I also want to reiterate before I forget, the relationship between chloroform and chlorine (the latter used to purify POOL WATER). There are a variety of articles on the chemical similarities, and surprisingly, no one at the courthouse seems to make the possible connection that the strong smell of what was believed to be chloroform was in fact chlorine from the pool.
> 
> Showering with Chlorinated Water Produces Chloroform Steam!



Hate to break it to you Maggie but it appears they didn't use chlorine in their pool


 Bacquacil listed as an item found in the Anthony shed. Page 5, # 6 and 7


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

KissMy said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Cheney Mason didn't appear incompetent today at all. He knows exactly what he's talking about as far as weak evidence. At the very least, there will be an appeal if Casey is convicted on such controversial material. He's much more forceful than that dud Baez, who appears terrified of the judge. They should have sat him down on day one.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Why don't you just cool your heels for a change? Precedent setting cases are indeed a part of this trial. And we can discuss it all we want. You don't make the rules on this board.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Unless it was all part of an elaborate coverup that went bad. "Just act normal, Casey...go out and have fun...no one will be the wiser..."


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



If she drowned, it may not have been Casey who found her.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



In order to buy into the GA theory, you have to believe that he held that much power over her.  If the defense can illustrate ways that GA has unduly influenced bad decisions in ICA's life previous to this, they may have a good shot.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



There is no way he would go along with a cover up of that little girl's death.  The only one who covered it up was Casey.  She was pretty dumb about it too.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



The research was done on the home computer at the times George and Cindy were at work. And yes one can access their computers from anydamnwhere, I access mine from my phone, BUT.....every internet access has it's own ISP.
Just because someone can access something from their home Pc, or from a work Pc, does not make it a perfect match....there can't be one.
It can be proven that the searches were done on that particular home Pc, not from somebody's work place or phone, or a neighbor's Pc, they were done on Casey's computer.
So, Maggie, you try and explain away the chloroform, how do explain  the searches for NECK BREAKING??


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Discuss all you want, but my main focus is Caylee Anthony


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to reiterate before I forget, the relationship between chloroform and chlorine (the latter used to purify POOL WATER). There are a variety of articles on the chemical similarities, and surprisingly, no one at the courthouse seems to make the possible connection that the strong smell of what was believed to be chloroform was in fact chlorine from the pool.
> ...



Good work R.D.
Well....Maggie...we're waiting...what's your say now??
Still going with the pool chlorine??


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Even so, they would have called 911.  At least if it were an accident they would have.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



If she can pull that off as calmly and coolly as she has, then she IS one cold hearted bitch.

Immie


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> If she drowned, it may not have been Casey who found her.


Sigh, we were told George did by JB


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Cheney Mason didn't appear incompetent today at all. He knows exactly what he's talking about as far as weak evidence. At the very least, there will be an appeal if Casey is convicted on such controversial material. He's much more forceful than that dud Baez, who appears terrified of the judge. They should have sat him down on day one.



Cheney said there is no evidence when or how she died...it's their whole case that they know.

To me, Cheney Mason argument for acquittal seemed to boil down to this:  Your honor, our client managed to slow the investigation with her lies, she successfully hid the body, allowing decomposition to occur obliterating the definitive cause of death and now she claims it was an accident.  For her achievements to date, she should be awarded an acquittal.  
source


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



But she didn't, did she?

 She left home and avoided her parents


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to reiterate before I forget, the relationship between chloroform and chlorine (the latter used to purify POOL WATER). There are a variety of articles on the chemical similarities, and surprisingly, no one at the courthouse seems to make the possible connection that the strong smell of what was believed to be chloroform was in fact chlorine from the pool.
> ...



Bravo!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Cheney Mason didn't appear incompetent today at all. He knows exactly what he's talking about as far as weak evidence. At the very least, there will be an appeal if Casey is convicted on such controversial material. He's much more forceful than that dud Baez, who appears terrified of the judge. They should have sat him down on day one.
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking.  I heard that and thought 'THAT'S YOUR DEFENSE!!!!'


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Exactly.
Which is another reason I feel like she didn't want her Mom to have Caylee either, she would rather rid of the little girl than have her Mom raise her...that's what I see anyway.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I think she is more psychopathic.  Most of the fights it seems is over her being a bad mother, right?  If she walked away and gave her up she could still be perceived as a bad mother, so instead she got rid of what _made _her a bad mother- Caylee.

  Instead she would become (when the friggn' hell she gets around to it) the poor loving mother whose child was stolen.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

so what's the deal with the new defense witness?

Casey Anthony trial: Acquittal denied; defense introduces convict Vasco Thompson

"...Thompson, according to the filing, "was connected to George Anthony through his cell phone records." Records show four calls between Caylee's grandfather and Thompson on July 14, 2008  a day beforeCindy Anthony reported Caylee's disappearance to theOrange County Sheriff's Office. 


The court records also state "Thompson has a violent criminal history and has served a ten year prison sentence for kidnapping."

anybody? bueller?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> so what's the deal with the new defense witness?
> 
> Casey Anthony trial: Acquittal denied; defense introduces convict Vasco Thompson
> 
> ...



Desperate attempt, last gasp, wrong #.......Until proven otherwise.  Or, it could be to slow down the trial, so the defense can regroup....Haven't seen that yet, have we?  Although, to be fair, the DT has not much to work with, only ICA.....


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > so what's the deal with the new defense witness?
> ...



All feasible, but this inmate is taking the stand.  Hmmm, is it a he is already doing life so why not just take the rap for another opportunity?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Red Herring


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I think you have bad info...He is not currently an inmate, is he?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



fair enough, i was trying not to google every question first...for the sake of invoking input

apparently is held to withstand trial beginning in october 2011 Who is Vasco Thompson? - Websleuths Crime Sleuthing Community


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 15, 2011)

That other bottomfeeder Scott Peterson was convicted of 1st degree murder by circumstantial  evidence. I believe that the same thing will happen here. ~BH


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> That other bottomfeeder Scott Peterson was convicted of 1st degree murder by circumstantial  evidence. I believe that the same thing will happen here. ~BH



It is interesting how frequently the comparison of these two cases occurs.  I am a holder-outer for the defense's story.  And 'tis true, I wasn't on the Scott P is guilty ban wagon.  At the time, I lived in the SF Bay Area and lived the daily updates and remember vividly (still) being repulsed by the crowds gathering and cheering when the death penalty was issued.

I think I might be one of those people who simply finds it inconceivable that other people do these things...call it denial.  Its just who I am, I need proof; so circumstantial cases make me ride the judicial fence.

However, shortly thereafter one thing changed my mind...a photo of his removal from holding in Redwood City to San Quentin.  His looking right into the camera made me think "you son of a bitch, you did it."


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > That other bottomfeeder Scott Peterson was convicted of 1st degree murder by circumstantial  evidence. I believe that the same thing will happen here. ~BH
> ...



Yeah, I can't even fathom how someone could do something like that to someone they supposedly loved. As well as their un-born child. That guys a bottomfeeder. ~BH


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> That other bottomfeeder Scott Peterson was convicted of 1st degree murder by circumstantial  evidence. I believe that the same thing will happen here. ~BH



If I remember correctly Scott Peterson was convicted on a little more than circumstantial evidence... isn't he the one the fed his wife to the sharks outside the Golden Gate?

Immie


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> That other bottomfeeder Scott Peterson was convicted of 1st degree murder by circumstantial  evidence. I believe that the same thing will happen here. ~BH



One can only hope.......


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > That other bottomfeeder Scott Peterson was convicted of 1st degree murder by circumstantial  evidence. I believe that the same thing will happen here. ~BH
> ...



true, but it started out very circumstantial. to his demise, evidence landed as court began.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > That other bottomfeeder Scott Peterson was convicted of 1st degree murder by circumstantial  evidence. I believe that the same thing will happen here. ~BH
> ...



Link me to the non-circumstantial please.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Although not solid, this is the basis of conviction. What nailed him was the tides and timing of the retrivial of the bodies from the bay.  Still, no witness,no real timeline and aside from being a sleezy lying cheat -motive is questionable.

EvidenceIn order to avoid recognition by the press, Peterson changed his appearance and purchased a vehicle using his mother's name. He added two pornographic television channels to his cable service only days after his wife's disappearance;[27] the prosecution suggested that this meant Peterson knew his wife would not be returning home. He expressed interest in selling the house he had shared with his wife,[28] and did sell Laci's Land Rover.[29]

Testimony for the prosecution included Ralph Cheng, a hydrologist with the United States Geological Survey, and an expert witness on tides, particularly of the San Francisco Bay. Cheng admitted during his cross-examination that his findings were "probable, not precise";[30] tidal systems are sufficiently chaotic, and he was unable to develop an exact model of the bodies' disposal and travel. The prosecution explored an affair by the defendant with Amber Frey, and the contents of their taped telephone calls.[31]

Geragos seemed quite confident that Dr. Charles March could single-handedly exonerate Peterson, by showing that the fetus Laci carried died a week after prosecutors claimed that the fetus died. Under cross-examination, March admitted basing his findings on an anecdote from one of Laci's friends that she had taken a home pregnancy test on June 9, 2002. "Prosecutors pointed out that no medical records relied on the June 9 date and March became flustered and confused on the standand even asked a prosecutor to cut him 'some slack'undermining his credibility."[32] Summing up this key defense witness, Stan Goldman, a criminal law professor at Loyola Law School in Los Angeles said, "There were moments today that reminded me of Chernobyl."[33]

[edit] MotivesThe prosecution presented Scott Peterson's affair with Amber Frey and money as a motive for the murder. Prosecutors surmised that Peterson killed his pregnant wife due to increasing debt and a desire to be single again.[34]

Scott Peterson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



So, circumstantial.  I don't see your point????


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not harping on ya.....Circumstantial evidence can convict.  Has, and will.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Here's an article written in support of the defense that claims the evidence was not sufficient to convict, but it points out much of the forensic evidence that was used in the case.  

Evidently, the forensic evidence was enough to convict Peterson.

FindLaw's Writ - Hilden: The Scott Peterson Trial

And a little more:

An eyewitness to him stuffing a "bulk" into his truck is not circumstantial.

Scott Peterson - Cyberlaw

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> I'm not harping on ya.....Circumstantial evidence can convict.  Has, and will.



The problem is that I have not once said circumstantial evidence cannot convict.

I have said that it is easier to raise doubt with circumstantial evidence.

Immie


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> I'm not harping on ya.....Circumstantial evidence can convict.  Has, and will.



No worries, you are right. i haven't made a solid point, I is all over the board! not literally, figuaritvely.  (I am also distracted by the bruins being up 3-0)


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not harping on ya.....Circumstantial evidence can convict.  Has, and will.
> ...



I know what you mean.  It might also be easier to argue this if I was not convinced that Casey was actually guilty.

Immie


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not harping on ya.....Circumstantial evidence can convict.  Has, and will.
> ...



Understandable distraction!  I do have to admit, the PT has not won the battle.  I can admit, that if I was on the jury, I'd be asking the questions about how we can link ICA to the evidence.  I'm sorry, it took me a min to type that last word.  A little girl died here, and  the charged knows more than she is saying.  I get overwhelmed from time to time.....


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

but this is what is cool about open forums and willing participants; we can throw shit out there...ya never know when one of us is might have a spark of brilliance - first it is necessary to dig threw alot of junk.

i am really looking forward to the defense position.  i just hope it isn't alot of fumbling and stuttering and wasted air time.  i hope they are sharp, concise and professional.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



the state must prove its case; thus i am a more than willing participant of the system to wait for the defense to present theirs.  all i know is, if i were innocent, and i were sitting in a chair in a courtroom facing life/death removal from "my" life as I knew it...i'd want someone like me saying "give me all you got state and defense equally."


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > That other bottomfeeder Scott Peterson was convicted of 1st degree murder by circumstantial  evidence. I believe that the same thing will happen here. ~BH
> ...



Yep, but there was no evidence linking him to that other than a missing boat anchor. Look up the case. They ended up with two bodies yes (which was the closer for the conviction), but they got a body in this case as well. ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Yeah, but if it were you, you'd a spoke up by now......huh?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 15, 2011)

And another thing, The way a person acts before and during a trial does matter. They may tell the jury that it doesn't legally matter, but nevertheless, a juror forms their opinions by including that small part of the scenario within themselves while making a final decision of guilt or innocence. I always find it funny when something is or is not introduced, and they tell the Jury that they legally can't take that subject into account. It's a load of crap. It's already out there and it usually effects the outcome of the trial. ~BH


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Well, her hair was in the pair of pliers and there was a witness that saw him loading a "bulk" according to the article into his truck on the morning of his "fishing trip".

In the Anthony case, there is nothing even remotely like that.

Was Caylee's DNA even found in the trunk of the car?  I would think that if he body had been left in the trunk long enough to decompose, her DNA would be found in the trunk. 

Immie


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



My conduct would have been most certainly different, yet we are all f*cked up in our own way...who the hell knows.  ICA obviously isn't equipped with life sustaining tools, maybe she was always taught to rug sweep and deny and pretend it isn't happening and it'all go away.  ICA was how old when this began?  21'ish?  If from a dysfunctional family than had not the time to detox poor behavioral thinking and cultivate healthy actions.  

thank goodness this isn't my family is all i can say...and mine is no normal rockwell painting!

bruins win!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Good for You!!!  I think the Defense has it's work cut out for it.  Despite some preconceived notions, I'll reserve judgment....


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 15, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Are you even following this case? Of course her hair was found in the car. Actually, it was found in the trunk! Know what that means? = circumstantial evidence. One of her toys could have been put in the trunk at anytime. Hell, My daughter's hair is in our trunk because that's where we keep her broken down stroller. 

As for Peterson, "Hair on the pliers"? Same thing. Hell, My wife's hair seems to wrap around my fingers on numerous items that I grab daily. And the "Witness seeing him load a bulk item into his truck? = circumstantial evidence again. So what, people load crap into their trucks all the time. It could be recycled cans, bottles, trash ect.

What you really need is alot of blood, and I mean alot of blood. However, The smell of death in my opinion border lines circumstantial. Who the hell is gonna run over an animal, and then put it inside the trunk of their car? I don't believe that she claimed that, I think she claimed it was an old box of Pizza, but that's even more entertaining than the former. Hopefully I think that you get my point. ~BH


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Hair,  odor, flies and fatty acids.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Just curious, what does the "I" represent in front of "CA" (Casey Anthony)?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Inmate


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well jurors usually aren't guilty of the same crimes (of violence or passion) that the person on trial is accused of either. They need to put themselves in the defendant's head, not their own.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



And I read where one expert testified that there was a stain in Casey's trunk, that was in the shape of a small child, lying in a fetal position. He stated the stain was visible because the body had been lying there for a few days. 
In other words, her little body was rotting onto the fabric in the trunk, therefore making an outline of how she was laying. How sad.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Are you even reading this part of the thread?

When I brought up the question, I mentioned I had not been watching the trial.  Obviousely you did not read that.  I was getting bits and pieces from the local news which has been covering the trial extensively because I am in Central Florida and this case is hot around here.

I asked the question, because what I am hearing is that the prosecution has done a piss poor job in this trial.  Obviously there are some on the board that disagree with me.  I believe Casey is guilty and have believed so since Caylee was reported as missing.  I don't want Casey to walk, but it seems that there has been nothing to directly tie her into the murder.

On the other hand, those on the board that disagree with me, seem to think that even if the prosecution has done such a piss poor job, the defense has screwed up even more so.

Now, regarding "her" hair, from what I understand they could not prove that the hair belonged to Caylee.  And you are right, some hair in the trunk would be explainable.  On the other hand, from what I can tell, the prosecution has not presented any evidence of other body fluids belonging to Caylee in the trunk.  How the hell can that be possible?

Immie


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

d'oh    BozoBaez   has to strike from evidence the blanket she just testified blood was on due to the fact it is not in evidence on his direct


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> When I brought up the question, I mentioned I had not been watching the trial.  Obviousely you did not read that.  I was getting bits and pieces from the local news which has been covering the trial extensively because I am in Central Florida and this case is hot around here.
> 
> I asked the question, because what I am hearing is that the prosecution has done a piss poor job in this trial.  Obviously there are some on the board that disagree with me.  I believe Casey is guilty and have believed so since she was reported as missing.  I don't want her to walk, but it seems that there has been nothing to directly tie her into the murder.
> 
> ...


It has Immie,  the hair can be traced as matenrally linking Cindy, Caylee and ICA as the donors....excluding George 

It has also been established that the hair has never been processed, excluding Cindy and ICA

And the length is consistant only with Calyee at the time of June 16th


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



I'd like to know how anyone posting here believes they have *proven* Casey committed murder. They have no fingerprints, no witnesses, no direct evidence linking Caylee's death to Casey. None, zero, nada. The evidence was all presented as _this is what could have happened._


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



From what I heard, the hair was not positively identified as being Caylee's... nor the odor for that matter.  Were the flies tied into Caylee?  

As mentioned in my last post, I have not heard there were fatty acids.  Were those tied into Caylee.

And most importantly, can the body in the trunk of her car be tied directly to Casey?  Obviously, something decomposed in the back of her car.  Pizza?  Come on, the defense could at least be a little creative.  

I'm not saying Caylee was not in the back of the car.  What I am asking is can the fact that she was there, be tied directly to Casey or is there a plausible "excuse" that the defense can come up with to explain this away and raise reasonable doubt.

Immie


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



EXCEPT, we don't yet know what evidence the defense has regarding the molestation charges. (Frankly, I've noticed George sitting in the audience sweating bullets and taking a lot of deep breaths.) The defense can disprove the prosecution's evidence (which they're doing now) and proceed to their own line of defense thereafter.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> From what I heard, the hair was not positively identified as being Caylee's... nor the odor for that matter.  Were the flies tied into Caylee?
> 
> As mentioned in my last post, I have not heard there were fatty acids.  Were those tied into Caylee.
> 
> ...



The fatty acids are tied to a corpse in the trunk.  Casey had sole possession of the car.  
The odor ties to a corpse.  And yes the flies were tied to Caylee

Remember the defense said no corpse was in the trunk


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > When I brought up the question, I mentioned I had not been watching the trial.  Obviousely you did not read that.  I was getting bits and pieces from the local news which has been covering the trial extensively because I am in Central Florida and this case is hot around here.
> ...



I'll take your word for that although that is not what has been reported here.  It was reported that the hair was of the maternal line but that doesn't mean it was Caylee's and as BH pointed out, hair would be expected in the trunk of both Casey and Caylee.  This does not prove murder.

I have read Dabs post about the stain.  Had not heard that yet.  Again, it seems to prove that the body was in fact in the trunk, but, does it prove that Casey had anything to do with it?  Although, I would want to know how the hell she could not have known it was there.  If there was an odor why the hell didn't she check the trunk of the car?

Immie


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> I'll take your word for that although that is not what has been reported here. * It was reported that the hair was of the maternal line but that doesn't mean it was Caylee's *and as BH pointed out, hair would be expected in the trunk of both Casey and Caylee.  This does not prove murder.
> 
> I have read Dabs post about the stain.  Had not heard that yet.  Again, it seems to prove that the body was in fact in the trunk, but, does it prove that Casey had anything to do with it?  Although, I would want to know how the hell she could not have known it was there.  If there was an odor why the hell didn't she check the trunk of the car?
> 
> Immie



It was the hair with banding.  (bolded) Cindy and ICA have been excluded.  Who else could it be?


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take your word for that although that is not what has been reported here. * It was reported that the hair was of the maternal line but that doesn't mean it was Caylee's *and as BH pointed out, hair would be expected in the trunk of both Casey and Caylee.  This does not prove murder.
> ...



The exclusion of Cindy and Casey was not reported here and I watched a little of the "expert witness" on the hair.  Are you saying it was excluded because of length as mentioned in your earlier post?

And again, Caylee's hair would be expected to be in the trunk.  The fact that it was there does not prove anything at all by itself.  Granted there is other evidence.

Immie


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



So it's okay for you to put out hypotheses (maybe she did this, maybe she did that), but that makes me wrong and you right. Got it.

How do you know Casey wasn't close to her parents? Got inside information no one but you knows about? According to all the testimony thus far, they were extremely close--so close in fact that Casey '_maybe_' felt smothered and needed to lie to escape from the house occasionally to be able to act like a young woman instead of a coddled child who still had Winnie The Pooh decorations in her bedroom at 16 years old.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > There's really no proof that it was a heart sticker at all. It was something that "resembled a piece of a heart shaped object." And then, of course, there's no CSI photo of it--just a mock up. I cracked up the other day listening to one of the get-Casey pundits almost peeing his pants over the heart-shaped image being approximately the size of a dime. _"Oh LOOK!! A heart-shaped sticker_ [one of many sizes found in Casey's bedroom] _*IS* the same size as a dime!"_  Well that was enough "proof" for that jerk!
> ...



Where did I say they lied? They could NOT come up with a true heart shape. They came up with half a heart that "was about the size of a dime." Oh wow. Such lame evidence belongs on SNL not in a real life murder trial. My criticism of that media jerk is that none of them have yet been willing to offer any alternative scenarios. Instead they jump on these mundane and inconclusive pieces of "evidence" that prove zilch and run with it as more proof of Casey's guilt. It's hogwash.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> The exclusion of Cindy and Casey was not reported here and I watched a little of the "expert witness" on the hair.  Are you saying it was excluded because of length as mentioned in your earlier post?
> 
> And again, Caylee's hair would be expected to be in the trunk.  The fact that it was there does not prove anything at all by itself.  Granted there is other evidence.
> 
> Immie



Yes, the length and that both woman have had processed hair the sample did not.

Again it was the (death)  banded sample, not just any hair.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



So they say... That's another thing the prosecution did not prove. They based that assumption on George and Cindy's testimony, period, neither of whom had any proof to back their statements either. Just their say-so.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> So it's okay for you to put out hypotheses (maybe she did this, maybe she did that), but that makes me wrong and you right. Got it.
> 
> How do you know Casey wasn't close to her parents? Got inside information no one but you knows about? According to all the testimony thus far, they were extremely close--so close in fact that Casey '_maybe_'* felt smothered and needed to lie to escape from the house occasionally to be able to act like a young woman *instead of a coddled child who still had Winnie The Pooh decorations in her bedroom at 16 years old.



Not so Maggie, evidence has come in to a rocky relationship.

(bolded)  Or....she was a  Spiteful bitch who hated that her mother  frowned upon her bad mothering skills  and left to party and behave like a childless woman


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> So they say... That's another thing the prosecution did not prove. They based that assumption on George and Cindy's testimony, period, neither of whom had any proof to back their statements either. Just their say-so.





The  defense didn't  even say otherwise.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to reiterate before I forget, the relationship between chloroform and chlorine (the latter used to purify POOL WATER). There are a variety of articles on the chemical similarities, and surprisingly, no one at the courthouse seems to make the possible connection that the strong smell of what was believed to be chloroform was in fact chlorine from the pool.
> ...



Once again, convenient receipts that might have been culled from many others. And didn't the defense poke holes in the use of the term "significant" amounts of chloroform could be smelled and/or were found, when in fact the smell of chloroform was only vague at best? The FBI found chemical traces of it in the trunk, but the "smell" test of rotting flesh would have overwhelmed "traces" of chloroform in any event.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Lee Anthony's Interview with LE July 29, 2008

http://humbleopinion.net76.net/interviews/lee anthony.pdf

Page 18/Line 19

LA -- "Yes. Uhm, this was uhm, around midnight. I went and picked up uhm, my
sister's laptop. Uhm, well it's actually my mom's laptop, but you know, my sister
was, she's had it for that past month or so."

Technically, according to Lee Anthony, the laptop was not Casey's.

Just an FYI on that laptop. And the other computer, the desk top -- was not just Casey's. It has been described and referred to numerous times as the "family computer."
So, the* facts *are that Casey didn't own a computer of her own.
And yes, a home computer can be accessed from anywhere, but I don't know if that would leave a trail on the hard drive or not.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



One thing that struck me in the jailhouse phone conversations was when Casey was in tears saying that she missed her mother and father and interacting with them (not her exact words). She specifically said that she missed "you, dad, since we haven't been [connecting] for such a long time." Why is it no one but me thinks it's more than odd that a 22-year old attractive woman living in Florida still lives at home with mommy and daddy? (I realize it's not uncommon now because of the bad economy, but we're talking pre-2008.) Do I think Cindy and George controlled her? Yes, I do.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And you know that...how??? You and Dabs seem to have insider information on the family history. Imagine that. Spill it, ladies.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

Did I hear right?
Was there just testimony that there was no DNA profile that fit Caylee Anthony found in the trunk of the car?

If so, the fact that Caylee was in that trunk makes about as much sense as the State's theory that Casey Anthony handled the body of her daughter a minimum of 5 times without leaving one shred of forensic evidence.

Especially when you toss in the supposed outline of a body. How does that happen? How can a body lie in a trunk long enough to leave an outline, but leaves no DNA?

This case baffles me.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Ironically, it's not up to *me* to prove anything. You make the allegations (as does the prosecution), so *you* prove that she searched for chloroform and neck breaking with the INTENT of finding out ways to murder her child. In cleaning out my expansive history files little by little and revisiting some of the pages, I couldn't figure out from just the title where my head was at with some, but when I clicked on the title I remembered it had nothing to do with me or my own life at all, but had to do with something I'd seen in a newspaper or magazine.

And by the way, was Caylee's neck broken?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I merely put out food for thought, just as you do. But we're all supposed to unquestionably BELIEVE you, cuz you think of yourself as the new Queen of USMB.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Did I hear right?
> Was there just testimony that there was no DNA profile that fit Caylee Anthony found in the trunk of the car?
> 
> If so, the fact that Caylee was in that trunk makes about as much sense as the State's theory that Casey Anthony handled the body of her daughter a minimum of 5 times without leaving one shred of forensic evidence.
> ...



Not actually.   JB made the point there was no blood.  No one said there was


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Good work R.D.
> ...



Meow


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Not if you believe what Baez said in his opening argument. 

Casey Murder Trial Brings Tears, Blame And Shame - News Story - WFTV Orlando


> "How in the world can a mother wait 30 days to report a child missing? It's insane. Something's just not right about that. The answer is relatively simple. She never was missing. Caylee Anthony died on June 16, 2008, when she drowned in her family's swimming pool," Baez stated.
> 
> *Baez claimed that George Anthony said to Casey after finding Caylee allegedly dead in the pool, "Look what youve done! You're mother will never forgive you! And you will go to jail for child neglect for the rest of your freaking life!"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

On the outside of the duct tape, whose DNA was on that duct tape? All of the Anthony's have been excluded.

And the underside of the duct tape -- you know, the tape that the State says was placed on Caylee's mouth and is the murder weapon? There was no DNA at all found on it, in fact Caylee Anthony was excluded from the sticky part of that tape. How does one suffocate by having tape placed over their nose and mouth and not leave DNA?

I don't think the State has proved this case beyond a reasonable doubt, but now let's see what evidence the Defense has to offer.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I continue to think it's downright hilarious that so many of you think that peanut gallery comments from blog sites are gospel. Cheney Mason did not say, nor did he intimate, any such thing. But carry on. It takes my mind off a few more serious things I should be thinking about.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> On the outside of the duct tape, whose DNA was on that duct tape? All of the Anthony's have been excluded.
> 
> And the underside of the duct tape -- you know, the tape that the State says was placed on Caylee's mouth and is the murder weapon? There was no DNA at all found on it, in fact Caylee Anthony was excluded from the sticky part of that tape. How does one suffocate by having tape placed over their nose and mouth and not leave DNA?
> 
> I don't think the State has proved this case beyond a reasonable doubt, but now let's see what evidence the Defense has to offer.



There was no tissue to sample, it was all decomposed  = no DNA to test.  It's phony data

It was in the elements for 6 months as well


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



There was not a shred of evidence provided that Casey was a bad mother. Not one. In fact, just the contrary.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> so what's the deal with the new defense witness?
> 
> Casey Anthony trial: Acquittal denied; defense introduces convict Vasco Thompson
> 
> ...



I think [someone] has determined that the phone number was "similar" to George Anthony's work number and it was a misdial.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Get off your high horse.

The first comment was mine, and right on.  The second sourced comment was funny.  You are one piss poor sport


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > so what's the deal with the new defense witness?
> ...



So the ol' "until proven otherwise" works for you only when the defense is at bat. Got it.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



 

Yeah, she just sucked at mourning, dialing 911,  going to work, picking nannies and taking out the trash


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > That other bottomfeeder Scott Peterson was convicted of 1st degree murder by circumstantial  evidence. I believe that the same thing will happen here. ~BH
> ...



Careful, fellas, Dabs doesn't like anyone discussing other cases... She always has her trigger finger on the neg rep.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not harping on ya.....Circumstantial evidence can convict.  Has, and will.
> ...



And a lot of it depends on the juries and their strict instructions from the judge before they begin deliberations.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



That's at least all *I* ask. I've been sickened by the lop-sided press commentary and I hope and pray some jury members don't have access to a cell phone secretly placed somewhere so that they too would be exposed to it all.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > On the outside of the duct tape, whose DNA was on that duct tape? All of the Anthony's have been excluded.
> ...



So the *unidentified* DNA on the *outside* of the duct tape survived 6 months in the elements, but no DNA on the* inside *of the duct tape survived.

Okaaayyyyy . . .  

AND why is the State so determined for the Jury to not hear about the paternity test that excludes Lee Anthony as Caylee's father. Seems to me it would make their denial of sexual abuse that much stronger.

And a sidenote: for those that say this also excludes George Anthony -- maybe a DNA test should be done on Lee Anthony to prove that paternity. These people are pathological liars. All of them.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Which "could have been" a small child. Once again, there was ZERO proof that's what it was.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > When I brought up the question, I mentioned I had not been watching the trial.  Obviousely you did not read that.  I was getting bits and pieces from the local news which has been covering the trial extensively because I am in Central Florida and this case is hot around here.
> ...



In other words that was a d'oh moment for the prosecution.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> So the *unidentified* DNA on the *outside* of the duct tape survived 6 months in the elements, but no DNA on the* inside *of the duct tape survived.
> 
> Okaaayyyyy . . .
> 
> ...


Paternity tests have been done....both excluded.

That is just how ugly bs get creditably for some people

The State doesn't want it in becuase it has nothing to do with anything in real life   It's leading.  The fact that Lee is not the father is the fact   

I suspect if JB wants to play that card he damn well better put ICA on the stand so they can face their accuser


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> It has Immie,  the hair can be traced as matenrally linking Cindy, Caylee and ICA as the donors....excluding George
> 
> It has also been established that the hair has never been processed, excluding Cindy and ICA
> 
> And the length is consistant only with Calyee at the time of June 16th



In other words that was a d'oh moment for the prosecution.[/QUOTE]

Dream on


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I think the baby's body WAS in the trunk for at least 24 hours until they could figure out how to dispose of it permanently. In Florida's heat and humidity, 24 hours would be long enough to create a horrific smell, but there would have been another longer time frame after it was removed for the smell to subside and it would be minimal thereafter.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > So the *unidentified* DNA on the *outside* of the duct tape survived 6 months in the elements, but no DNA on the* inside *of the duct tape survived.
> ...



Wrong.

The State doesn't mind if the fact the actual test was done comes in or not. What they don't want to come in is *why* Agent Savage asked for it. 

You should really spend some time reading the case files. They can be quite enlightening.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > From what I heard, the hair was not positively identified as being Caylee's... nor the odor for that matter.  Were the flies tied into Caylee?
> ...



Between June 17 and June 19th, Casey was driving a borrowed Jeep from Lazzaro. So that begs the question who had the car and who was with Caylee when her dead body landed in the trunk sometime between June 17 and June 22?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



The single hair allegation was ridiculous. As if Casey wouldn't have had some of her own belongings, as well as Caylee's in the trunk of her car at many different times. Hair transfers would be normal; in fact, I'm surprised there weren't more. So who cleaned out the trunk?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > So it's okay for you to put out hypotheses (maybe she did this, maybe she did that), but that makes me wrong and you right. Got it.
> ...



That incident occurred once, as I recall. Where is the evidence of an on-going hate relationship? If Cindy was so worried about Casey's bad mothering, then why didn't SHE (Cindy) do more to find out where Caylee was for 31 days. According to her, the child had not been out of her sight for more than a day since she was born. Putting myself in her place, and assuming your (and others) arguments that Casey was such a horrid mother, I would have been trucking around Orlando looking for both daughter and granddaughter long before an entire _month_ went by and just getting the runaround. From Casey's lame excuses as to why Cindy couldn't see the child, I would have been extremely suspicious that _something_ fishy was going on after just two or maybe three days at the most.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > So they say... That's another thing the prosecution did not prove. They based that assumption on George and Cindy's testimony, period, neither of whom had any proof to back their statements either. Just their say-so.
> ...



Well there ya go. That makes your blanket statement "She was the last one to see her alive" moot. We don't know who that was, yet, and maybe never will.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > The exclusion of Cindy and Casey was not reported here and I watched a little of the "expert witness" on the hair.  Are you saying it was excluded because of length as mentioned in your earlier post?
> ...



I thought one of the CSI investigators plucked a single hair from the trunk. The banded hair testimony was regarding another part of the investigation and I believe there were several hairs. (I could be wrong on that. It's only from recollection.)


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Speaking of laptops and cell phones, why didn't the police confiscate those when they first got a search permit for Lorrenzo's apartment where Casey was living at the time her Mom stormed the place and called the cops. Lee returned later that night to retrieve them himself.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The State doesn't mind if the fact the actual test was done comes in or not. What they don't want to come in is *why* Agent Savage asked for it.
> 
> You should really spend some time reading the case files. They can be quite enlightening.



 Nope.

 Ashton:  No good faith basis for the paternity question 

Judge Perry denies JB from asking unless he calls the particular officer to the stand

 JB then apparently sought legal advice during lunch and was told how to get the question in without objections 


They just said on TV that Juror #4 (Miss I can't judge a peson) has taken NO NOTES throughout the whole prosecution part of the trial and when the defense started she is taking copious notes.... Hey you guys got one in your corner


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Did I hear right?
> ...



But the prosecution didn't offer any other weapon that would have killed her other than MAYBE she was chloroformed, _which was unproven_. So the defense is merely making that point because they are making drowning the cause of death. Get it?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Yeah, even here where no _political_ catfights exist.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> But the prosecution didn't offer any other weapon that would have killed her other than MAYBE she was chloroformed, _which was unproven_. So the defense is merely making that point because they are making drowning the cause of death. Get it?


The DUCT TAPE


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > On the outside of the duct tape, whose DNA was on that duct tape? All of the Anthony's have been excluded.
> ...



Then how come CSI teams can discern dna when they dig up a body years later for some kind of proof? Or is that only on TV? I've actually seen segments on Dr. G where that occurred.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 16, 2011)

The duct tape is just circumstantial. The body was so decomposed, it was impossible to tell whether it was actually wrapped around the baby's head. I mean, we all know it probably was, but the evidence doesn't PROVE that.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



And I'm supposed to know when you're "joking" how? Especially when you're usually quite insulting and unreasonable whenever anyone has a different opinion, in this thread and everywhere else.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > But the prosecution didn't offer any other weapon that would have killed her other than MAYBE she was chloroformed, _which was unproven_. So the defense is merely making that point because they are making drowning the cause of death. Get it?
> ...



Place there by whom? You're still in a pickle, as is the prosecution.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...


 
I think it can occur but with little kids it's not so easy because they have so much SOFT tissue, which deteriorates.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> And I'm supposed to know when you're "joking" how?



I wasn't joking.  If you douldn't think the source was funny don't blame me.



MaggieMae said:


> Especially when *you're usually quite insulting and unreasonable *whenever anyone has a different opinion, in this thread and everywhere else.






Again crying about  insults??    Either rise above it or sthu.   But please, please, please will some of you  stop being a whiny hypocrites who can't take what you regularly dish out.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



ICA=inmate casey anthony


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


 
It's a circumstantial case. She's will likely get stuck for it, but she won't get the death penalty.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

maggiemae said:


> r.d. said:
> 
> 
> > maggiemae said:
> ...



ica


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Agreed.  I wouldn't be shocked if they convicted her of the aggravated manslaughter.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> The duct tape is just circumstantial. The body was so decomposed, it was impossible to tell whether it was actually wrapped around the baby's head. I mean, we all know it probably was, but the evidence doesn't PROVE that.



So you need a confession?

It  not speculation that it hair was stuck to the tape, it is a fact as reported in Dr. G's post mortum report.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...



Wow.

This is sad.

I have no "corner". Unlike a slew of the people who post here, I am listening to the evidence of this trial. ALL of it. The Defense has just started putting on thier side of the case. How can you possibly have already found her guilty? Without all of the evidence of the trial? 

It's obvious you have had your mind made up for a long time. Probably since July 16, 2008.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

And actually what Ashton* really *said was that he had no problem with the question of "Was Lee Anthony excluded from being Caylee Anthony's father?" He did however have a huge problem with *why* the Agent wanted the test conducted in the first place. Hmmm . . .


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> And actually what Ashton* really *said was that he had no problem with the question of "Was Lee Anthony excluded from being Caylee Anthony's father?" He did however have a huge problem with *why* the Agent wanted the test conducted in the first place. Hmmm . . .




He said that?  LOL....link?  No twisting zone.

 No, he wanted the agent who made the request brought to the stand if the question was to be posed ....it was granted.

He was not on the witness list prior to that.  Furthermore, Lee is not the father. JB is trying to make the abuse claim and now the agent will be crossed.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > And actually what Ashton* really *said was that he had no problem with the question of "Was Lee Anthony excluded from being Caylee Anthony's father?" He did however have a huge problem with *why* the Agent wanted the test conducted in the first place. Hmmm . . .
> ...




Excuse me while I get a paper towel to wipe up the coffee I just spit on my monitor.
Oh and in your honor let me play a little Top Notes music . . . hmmm . . . I think maybe a little Twist and Shout fits the day.

Link: In Sessions LIVE Trial Coverage

And a link please to that statement that Agent Nick Savage was *not* on the witness list already?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 16, 2011)

Guilty as SIN!!!!


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

Over here whippin' up some Cherry Koolaid to go with the afternoon Kookies.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Excuse me while I get a paper towel to wipe up the coffee I just spit on my monitor.
> Oh and in your honor let me play a little Top Notes music . . . hmmm . . . I think maybe a little Twist and Shout fits the day.
> 
> Link: In Sessions LIVE Trial Coverage
> ...



Link doesn't work 



Ashtons objection was  "No good faith basis", if you're watching then you can't have possibly have  missed that.  

Judge Perry allows the question if  the particular officer will be called to the stand.  
That is my understanding  as I watch.   

If   I am mistaken, please provide proof.  But your spin are not facts and your snark falls flat unless you, again, can provide proof


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

I didn't miss anything.

Nick Savage has always been on the Defense witness list.

The real question is why does the State not want that particular evidence in?

I really think that by allowing the reasoning as to why this FBI Agent wanted a paternity test done on Lee Anthony may possible shed some light on this case.
This is the same FBI Agent that stated in his LE Interview that if they locked up everyone who had lied during this investigation, Orange County Jail would suffer an overspill.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I didn't miss anything.
> 
> Nick Savage has always been on the Defense witness list.
> 
> ...



Then post a link


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

I didn't miss anything.

Nick Savage has always been on the Defense witness list.

The real question is why does the State not want that particular evidence in?

I really think that by allowing the reasoning as to why this FBI Agent wanted a paternity test done on Lee Anthony may possible shed some light on this case.
This is the same FBI Agent that stated in his LE Interview that if they locked up everyone who had lied during this investigation, Orange County Jail would suffer an overspill.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

Why should I do your home work for you?

Besides, remember -- you posted a long time ago that you never read my links anyway.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Why should I do your home work for you?
> 
> Besides, remember -- you posted a long time ago that you never read my links anyway.



So you don't have one?


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Why should I do your home work for you?
> ...




WESH PDF Viewer

Court filing dated *August 29, 2010*
NICKOLAS SAVAGE FBI.  Sandwiched between Katherine Sanchez and Brittany Scheiber.

Sigh.
Unlike a lot of you, I don't talk out of my ass. I do my research.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Makes sense.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm supposed to know when you're "joking" how?
> ...



I should stop whining every time you comment directly to me on an issue and can't refrain from adding one of your clever put downs? It gets tedious after awhile. Just make a statement and leave it at that. Or is that asking too much?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Over here whippin' up some Cherry Koolaid to go with the afternoon Kookies.









You should tweet every one of those HLN "reporters" with that comment.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

Mais, it certainly got quiet in here.

Never wanna discuss things when you've been proven wrong, unh?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Mais, it certainly got quiet in here.
> 
> Never wanna discuss things when you've been proven wrong, unh?



There's another thread with fewer hits. I noticed some of them are there, spouting the same stuff as they do here. Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Mais, it certainly got quiet in here.
> ...



Oh my God.

One thread with some of the people here is *plenty* for me.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 16, 2011)

Today's events, in case you missed the opening of the defense: Defense focuses on DNA in Anthony trial


"FBI lab technician Lorie Gottesman later testified that it was her DNA found on the duct tape. Gottesman, who is a forensic document examiner, said she wore gloves during her examination."

Contaminated evidence = grounds for appeal.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 16, 2011)

This Heather Seubert is annoying.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Let 'us' know when you two are done stroking each other.....


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Oh cm'on, the deck is so stacked against our side of this debate it isn't funny.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



I'll agree there.......


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



One more time. I have no "side". The trial isn't *over*. All of the evidence hasn't been presented.
All I've been doing is backing up my theories and questions with using the proof of prior LE statements, interviews and depo's and the evidence that has been presented thusfar.

So stroke that, oldsalt.
If you can grasp it in between your screaming to burn the bitch at the stake mentality in the other thread you've been trolling.

Next?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2011)

I finally had to put "oldsalt" on ignore.

 All he does is stalk posters and troll threads.

 And never discusses or debates anything.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



How close could Casey and her Mother have been if Casey wanted to give the baby away and Cindy would not let that happen?? And no I'm certainly no expert, that seems to be your position, you are the one who acts like the big-miss-know-it-all.
And the Winnie-The-Pooh decor was in CAYLEE's room.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...




Pssst . . . Cindy Anthony testified that Casey Anthony, at the age of *16*, had a Winnie-The-Pooh bedroom. I just took it that those decorations were handed down to Caylee's room.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I have no clue, you tell me, you seem to be the one that knows it all.
I noticed you never answered why neck breaking was being searched.....can't think of any reason why anyone would want to look that up????????


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

Apparently via Cindy Anthony's testimony -- she and Casey were close enough to sit and share tears over pictures -- the last night she ever saw Caylee.  But then you have that whole rumour about Cindy going commando and having Casey up against the wall by her throat that very same night. Wonder if that will be testified to?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



You betcha, and btw Maggot, it takes a bitch to know a bitch.
So careful ladies, and gents, if you aren't on Maggot's good side, you'll be Rep-ed with being called a Bitch


----------



## Dabs (Jun 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



No, the article did not say "could have been'. The expert stated the stain was in the shape of a small child lying in a fetal position. He didn't say maybe, or might be, he said it was. But omg, you're right again, we don't know it was Caylee, it might be another small child-DUH.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



There ya go again, ASSuming things about people.  You have no idea what my '
mentality' is.  Keep showing your ass, we'll all have a pretty good idea of what yours is.  Carry on, peon.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...




Well see, I'm still not considered a liar, Caylee did have that decor 
And how are we to know that Casey didn't want the damn Pooh bear in her room??
Has anyone read where she yelled at her Mom to get rid of the decorations??
Maybe Casey liked them and wanted them......


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I finally had to put "oldsalt" on ignore.
> 
> All he does is stalk posters and troll threads.
> 
> And never discusses or debates anything.



I have discussed a bunch.  You're too much of an impostor to answer any question anyone asks you.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Apparently via Cindy Anthony's testimony -- she and Casey were close enough to sit and share tears over pictures -- the last night she ever saw Caylee.  But then you have that whole rumour about Cindy going commando and having Casey up against the wall by her throat that very same night. Wonder if that will be testified to?



Rumor?  So the police report about that incident is rumor?    So much for 'I do my research'


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



No, I have a pretty good idea. Your prior statements pretty much tell the story on that. Just remember while you are sitting there trying to come up with your next  reply -- you are the one that called me out, by jumping into a conversation,  with what I am sure you thought would get you lots of "thanks" -- only to be taken to task.
Sorry. Would you like to add something to this discussion besides snide one liners?
Vaudeville is so dead.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Did you not expect anyone to call you out on your little love fest with another poster who happens to agree with you?  No one was to respond with you insulting all the other posters on the thread?  Someone can't comment on your holier than thou persona?  You're either an idiot, or an egomaniac.  Probably both.  And I did add something.  You're full of shit, too


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...





George!? George, is that you!?!?

Ha! Insulting all the other posters?
Have you been drinking?
Ha! Lemme see -- it's a "love fest" when proof is offered up for something I've been challenged on? BTW -- where is R.D.?
Speaking of challenged -- lemme hand you a mirror.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Your opinion on a matter is not considered proof.  Let me be the first to inform you of that.  And you thought everyone was laughing you because you're funny......Nope.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently via Cindy Anthony's testimony -- she and Casey were close enough to sit and share tears over pictures -- the last night she ever saw Caylee.  But then you have that whole rumour about Cindy going commando and having Casey up against the wall by her throat that very same night. Wonder if that will be testified to?
> ...



Man. I'm getting really tired of spelling things out for you.

First off -- it's not a police report -- it was in an LE Interview.
Secondly -- if one was to believe this story -- that BTW came from Lee Anthony's mouth to another's ears -- then Cindy's testimony of her and Caseys' tear fest is bullshit.

But regardless, YES it is a rumour because it's not been introduced into evidence. . . . YET.

For fucks sake -- please try to keep up.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm done wit cha, homeboy.  Rest assured, if you post some more jacked up shit, or pretend you are omnipotent again, I'll be around to light you up.  Try and keep up?  It's called a police report, moron.  Calling it something different to try and correct your little rumor comment makes you look dumber than you are, if that's possible.  Face it, you fucked up, I called you on it, and now you look foolish for being all uppity.  Let that be a lesson to you.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> I'm done wit cha, homeboy.  Rest assured, if you post some more jacked up shit, or pretend you are omnipotent again, I'll be around to light you up.  Try and keep up?  It's called a police report, moron.  Calling it something different to try and correct your little rumor comment makes you look dumber than you are, if that's possible.  Face it, you fucked up, I called you on it, and now you look foolish for being all uppity.  Let that be a lesson to you.



You're wrong . . . again.

A* Police Report *is a form that is filed. There was* no *Police Report filed on the night of June 15 2008 (or any other night for that matter) about a fight between Cindy and Casey Anthony.
There was however an *LE Statement *given by Lee Anthony describing the alledged incident. He also went on to tell the same story to an ex boyfriend of Casey's whom, also gave that information to officials in another *LE Statement*.

No fuck up here.
You're an idiot.
Now, go away.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done wit cha, homeboy.  Rest assured, if you post some more jacked up shit, or pretend you are omnipotent again, I'll be around to light you up.  Try and keep up?  It's called a police report, moron.  Calling it something different to try and correct your little rumor comment makes you look dumber than you are, if that's possible.  Face it, you fucked up, I called you on it, and now you look foolish for being all uppity.  Let that be a lesson to you.
> ...



Oh, but there's a LE report filed?  It's NOT a rumor, moron,  It's a fact.  The way you spin info, I think you're a ICA sympathizer that doesn't have the balls to come out and say so.  I'd respect your argument more.....you didn't just fuck up, you are a fuck up.  LOL, I guess your writing skills are the same as your message board acumen, hence the reason you sit on this thread all day


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



No, I didn't read where you said that. I don't read every single post in this thread unless it is a response to something that I posted or a point that someone made that I was interested in. If you notice, this thread gains about 5 pages a day. I don't have the time to read through them all, but I have read most of them. 

Well, I think that the prosecution is doing a fine job. You ask how there could be no bodily fluid in the vehicle? Could it be that she maybe was wrapped up in plastic, a blanket or something of the sort? Hell, even a tarp could have been layed down in the trunk. That no fluid argument is a weak one by them in my opinion. ~BH


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm laughing my ass off at Nancy DisGrace.
Seems the Defense has her panties in a wad.

Simmer down Nancy -- yes, the Defense has the right to put their evidence up. 
Whether you like it or not.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Wrong again, idiot.
And you are a liar.

"I'm done wit cha, homeboy."

Shoo Shoo away little coffin fly.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I agree.  The DT seems to be all over the map, trying to discredit thing that if you believe their story, didn't even happen!  That's like a legal wassup!  Again, I assert, the defense is going to be messed up, they didn't have much to work with.  Laying out all the evidence, way beyond a reasonable doubt Casey killed her little girl.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 16, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



If I remember right she was placed in a cloth laundry bag and two plastic trash bags. No leaks......


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



SFC, Just so I don't misunderstand you bro, you're agreeing that there is a reasonable chance that there would be no leaks correct? ~BH


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 16, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



From the description I read of how the body was wrapped, I would believe that there would probably not be any leakage. That is my opinion.....


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

Right now, I don't think the case against Casey Anthony has been proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  If the burden of proof were lower, like preponderance of the evidence, then, yes, I'd say the case has been made against her.

Right now, there are just too many holes and missing links in the evidence to prove the case beyond a reasonable doubt.  And the fact that the prosecution decided to grandstand and go for the death penalty, IMNSHO, will make the jury more critical of those missing links.  No juror, I hope, wants to risk killing an innocent person.  Not to mention that the death penalty may be a little more difficult to get for a woman than a man.  Traditionally, I believe it has been.  Don't think anything has changed there.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Right now, I don't think the case against Casey Anthony has been proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  If the burden of proof were lower, like preponderance of the evidence, then, yes, I'd say the case has been made against her.
> 
> Right now, there are just too many holes and missing links in the evidence to prove the case beyond a reasonable doubt.  And the fact that the prosecution decided to grandstand and go for the death penalty, IMNSHO, will make the jury more critical of those missing links.  No juror, I hope, wants to risk killing an innocent person.  Not to mention that the death penalty may be a little more difficult to get for a woman than a man.  Traditionally, I believe it has been.  Don't think anything has changed there.



IMNSHO, the DT has been the grandstanders.  Only one gonna support their claims is ICA, and they've admitted she is a pathological liar!  If each peice of evidence is looked at alone, perhaps your argument is valid.  Altogether, the evidence is overwhelming that ICA is responsible for the death of her daughter.   The punishment is the only question.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Oh ok bud. We agree then. Also, If she was suffocated or drowned (which the second I believe is complete bullshit) there wouldn't be any fluids anyway unless she was drowned or suffocated while inside the trunk? Weak arguement by the defense. They are in trouble. The only thing left to do now is put the guilty bitch on the stand, and let the hammer come crushing down on her weak minded defense for the final circus side show covered by Nancy Grace.  ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Right now, I don't think the case against Casey Anthony has been proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  If the burden of proof were lower, like preponderance of the evidence, then, yes, I'd say the case has been made against her.
> ...



What you describe is the legal concept of Totality of the Circumstances.  That is a very low burden of proof and a conceopt that is often used to determine if there is *Probable Cause  *to make an arrest, etc.  Once the arrest is made and criminal charges filed, the burden of proof changes to _Beyond a Reasonable Doubt.  _


Knowledge Base: Totality of Circumstances 

Illinois v. Gates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

However, you must remember that this is not a Probable Cause hearing.  This is a capital murder case that must be proven _beyond a reasonable doubt._  There have been many areas of reasonable doubt, IMO.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I guess that is not much different than being called an Asshole.  

Immie


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 16, 2011)

Casey will never take the stand. She would get caught in too many lies. But hey, I could be wrong. Her lawyers could be dumber than I believe them to be.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Not a problem and I don't read all the posts either.

I was just trying to get a feel for other people's opinion on the prosecution.  

I don't believe a tarp would have prevented the fluids from leaking onto the floor of the trunk, but I could be wrong on that.  It seems to me that moving the body after it had decomposed would have spilled some of the fluids into the trunk of the car.

I am actually glad to hear that people feel the prosecution is doing better than it seems to me.  

Immie


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Casey will never take the stand. She would get caught in too many lies. But hey, I could be wrong. Her lawyers could be dumber than I believe them to be.



Exactly bro. ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Research reasonable doubt, and circumstantial evidence.  This case is every bit provable.  A sympathetic jury will convict her of manslaughter.  A not so jury will give her murder 1.  The defense has been all over the map, and not swayed the jury, IMNSHO.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

There are many reasons besides guilt to keep a defendant from taking the stand.  One of those reasons is an unlikeable defendant.  Casey is one because of her 'hard' look.  Another I can recall is Tonya Harding who also is a hard looking woman, but I don't recall if she testified or not.  Defendants who are not very articulate can do themselves more harm than good.  They can look halting and  uncertain in their answers which would cause the jury to think they were lying.  Looking shabby can also go against a defendant even if it is the best they can do.  Poor posture, looking lost....many many things other than guilt keep a defendant off the stand:

When the Defendant Takes the Stand - Articles - | DWI Defense - nydwi.com - New York's DWI lawyer - Ed Fiandach


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



I did all that research in law school.  Thankyouverymuch.  I predict the outcome of this case will shock a lot of people.  And they will not convict her of manslaughter if that verdict has not been asked for.    The lesser includeds must actually be _included._  Fancy that!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> There are many reasons besides guilt to keep a defendant from taking the stand.  One of those reasons is an unlikeable defendant.  Casey is one because of her 'hard' look.  Another I can recall is Tonya Harding who also is a hard looking woman, but I don't recall if she testified or not.  Defendants who are not very articulate can do themselves more harm than good.  They can look halting and  uncertain in their answers which would cause the jury to think they were lying.  Looking shabby can also go against a defendant even if it is the best they can do.  Poor posture, looking lost....many many things other than guilt keep a defendant off the stand:
> 
> When the Defendant Takes the Stand - Articles - | DWI Defense - nydwi.com - New York's DWI lawyer - Ed Fiandach



She is her only chance, and I agree, she can't pull it off.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > There are many reasons besides guilt to keep a defendant from taking the stand.  One of those reasons is an unlikeable defendant.  Casey is one because of her 'hard' look.  Another I can recall is Tonya Harding who also is a hard looking woman, but I don't recall if she testified or not.  Defendants who are not very articulate can do themselves more harm than good.  They can look halting and  uncertain in their answers which would cause the jury to think they were lying.  Looking shabby can also go against a defendant even if it is the best they can do.  Poor posture, looking lost....many many things other than guilt keep a defendant off the stand:
> ...



Well then.  Now would be a good time to start a pot on how long the jury will deliberate.  I suspect that they are already considering the holes in the prosecution's case.  

*My POINT*,which you seem to have missed, was that just because a person doesn't take the stand that is not an guilty plea.  If it were, there would be no point in having a trial.  You could start with the defendant and end it right there.

Certainly, I hope the jury is willing to wait until they hear BOTH sides of this case, which you are not willing to do, before decreeing the woman be killed.  Ah, but THEY have no choice!  

These days, I clearly understand why there are groups in this country trying to do away with the jury system.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



All good. Yeah but I personally think that someone could easily prevent fluid from leaking into the trunk, if that were the case. I could anyway. I know that you believe that she is guilty, and that you're just looking at this in regards to the Law. I think that she is guilty too. I am just not sure if she meant to do it, or it was an accident using chloroform. Either way though, she needs to pay. 

I guess Judge Napolitano today said that he thinks any negative verdict will be overturned on appeal. I didn't sit around to watch the rest of the propaganda on Fox News to wait and see what his reason exactly was. Though I do respect the Man's Constitutional opinions.

Anyone see that today? ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



LOL, seems to me you didn't pass law school, based on your knowledge here.....


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



she is the only one that can back up the DT's assertion!  Where have you been???


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Sorry, you are wrong again.   You are the typical message board troll who wants to claim that a person who doesn't agree with you couldn't possibly have the education they have.  

I passed and graduated several years ago.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I suspect that you are wrong. I say that they find her guilty of 1st degree murder with a sentencing of Life in Prison, without the possibility of parole. No death penalty, though I would prefer it myself. Unless she admitted to the chloroform accident. ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Well today, I have been to the pulmonologist and the cardiologist.  Tomorrow I go to work.  And Saturday I'm taking my family on a boat trip.  


As I said before, there will be surprises in this case.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Have you seen the pleadings?  Are the lesser includeds in it or not?   I have not seen them and will not act like I have.  In a capital case, the judge is REQUIRED to offer the jury the option of convicting the person of a lesser crime.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You are the typical message board troll who posts false qualifications.  If you did go to law school, you didn't learn anything.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



That was pathetic.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 16, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Yes there is a difference


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Well why not? You act like you know everything else because of your so-called "education"? Grab some wood there sister, and just calm down for a minute. I could really care less about your red diaper doper baby education. Nor do I give a crap about what your leftist professor brainwashed you with, told or taught you. 

Fact is, You're playing the same spin artist game that your fellow Attorneys are playing on Fox, Nancy Grace and C.N.N every night and day. Let me guess something, you're a Defense attorney eh?  ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Oh hell NO!  I like money WAY to much to do something like THAT!

I find it most entertaining that people who have never darkened the door of a school of higher learning know ALL about the _'dammed librul collidge perfessers._'  LOL.  I hear that shit ad nauseum from illiterates day in and day out.  It waxes ridiculous! BTW your fig leaf just fell off.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd bet my next pay check that she's guilty.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 16, 2011)

I say the jury will be out less than one week....they may be back with a verdict within  3 or 4 days, that's my prediction.
And right now, the most honest thing for me to say, is--I hope she gets some prison time.
Whether it be the death penalty, or some number of years, she deserves to sit in a prison cell.
That's what I will be happy with, CA in prison.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 16, 2011)

Crap happy double post *sigh* (sorry)


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'd bet my next pay check that she's guilty.



So you aren't big on hearing both sides either?  

You would most likely want ME for a juror if you were accused of a crime, but I would not want you for a juror if I were similarly accused.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Crap happy double post *sigh* (sorry)



When that happens, click 'Edit'  Then click 'Go Advanced.'

Up at the top of your screen you will see this:



> To delete this message, check the appropriate option below and then click the 'Delete this Message' button.
> Deletion Options
> Do Not Delete Message
> Delete Message
> Reason for Deletion:



Just delete it.  That's all there is to it.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Just as I find it equally amusing that some dumb shit like yourself, that supposedly studied under some so-called "school of higher learning" (which seems to me more like a school of higher bullshit) seems to think that we all believe that you even have an education anywhere? 

I would guess that a puke like you watches alot of Nancy Grace, old repeats of Night Court, and that you worship Gloria Allred? LMAO! Face it sister, You're a flaming nutcase that has nothing but the typical robot minded defense of scum sucking bottomfeeders like Casey Anthony and Susan Smith. I am sure that you and Maggie get together every week and play bunko while giving hand slaps to eachother about the latest scum sucking maggot that got off thanks to vermin like the two of you.  ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Well bless your heart!  Now I won't have to go to that parking lot for validation!  You are nothing, if not entertaining.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Sunshine, I was trying to discuss the issue with you positively, but this time you decided to be negative anyway. My point is, Just because you have a so-called education, and maybe you very likely do, that's no reason to act like you're above other people engaged in a simple debate of guilt or innocence, know what I mean? I would probably do the same thing from everyday experience in that field, I dunno, but I hope you get my point? ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I don't see any suprise other than her not getting the death penalty. Which I expected from the very beggining from weak minded Jurors who don't desire to play god in any case. However, because I see her getting Life in prison without the possibility of parole, Your prediction and SUPRISE just turned out to be a load of cRAP! 

All that bs to the side though, Enjoy your boat trip with your family Sunshine.  ~BH


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 16, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'd bet my next pay check that she's guilty.



Well, if the jury thinks so, Florida juries do not rule kindly to women who are so brutal as the evidence suggests. Aileen Carol Wuornos executed October 9, 2002


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No, what's pathetic is posters like you, who fall back to unverifiable qualifications ( look at me syndrome), to try and bolster their flagging argument.  Paaaathetic.


Now back to the trial.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 17, 2011)

flys and maggots and bugs...oh my!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

So far this morning

 JB bug man  said he was contacted by LKB on 12-11-08-  before the remains were identified as Caylee's 


Vasco Thompson and his attorney gave a press conference   he's never had contact with George Anthony, and that he didn't obtain the number that the defense refers to until February of 2009 Vasco's attny; " Baez thought he found a "golden ticket to reasonable doubt" by using Vasco as a scapegoat 

JB asked about a studies done on a   live human cadaver


----------



## Zona (Jun 17, 2011)

The baby drowned and she tried to cover it up.  She will do a couple years for hindering an investigation and that is it.  

There is no way she will be found guilty of murder.  No way.  

(How she could bury her child and not be bothered by that is beyond me though).  Oh and she is batshit crazy.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> So far this morning
> 
> JB bug man  said he was contacted by LKB on 12-11-08-  before the remains were identified as Caylee's
> 
> ...




I literally yelled aloud "you idiot!"


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I literally yelled aloud "you idiot!"




Raise your hands if you don't understand


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> So far this morning
> 
> JB bug man  said he was contacted by LKB on 12-11-08-  before the remains were identified as Caylee's
> 
> ...



Hey RD - I thought the news conference was cancelled?  I didn't think a subpoened witness can speak to the press; are you saying it occurred?  Interesting.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Hey RD - I thought the news conference was cancelled?  I didn't think a subpoened witness can speak to the press; are you saying it occurred?  Interesting.



Orlando felon Vasco Thompson, the latest defense witness in the Casey Anthony trial, appeared outside the Orange County Courthouse with an Orlando this morning for a news conference during which he denied any connection to the case.

""I don't know how they got me involved in all this mess," Thompson, a convicted kidnapper, told reporters. "I have no idea who George Anthony is."

Thompson was called as a witness because, according to a defense filing, "was connected to George Anthony through his cell phone records."

LINK

It was on this morning, this link isn't the totality of what was broadcast.  The golden ticket to reasonable doubt was priceless.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Hey RD - I thought the news conference was cancelled?  I didn't think a subpoened witness can speak to the press; are you saying it occurred?  Interesting.
> ...



yesterday's press conference was cancelled!  so the defense could not produce actual cell bills stating that the calls were made in 2008?  if that is the case, than what the hell was the point of calling VT to the stand?  oye-veh


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> So far this morning
> 
> JB bug man  said he was contacted by LKB on 12-11-08-  before the remains were identified as Caylee's
> 
> ...



LOL, THAT'S why people are lining up the day before!  It's like to old howl at the moon, in the now defunct Church Street Station.  JB is a clowner.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> So far this morning
> 
> JB bug man  said he was contacted by LKB on 12-11-08-  before the remains were identified as Caylee's
> 
> ...



~LMAO~
He is supposed to be a good attorney??.....he should know that if it is a cadaver, then it IS NOT alive, should he not???
Oh my....


----------



## beverlyflowers (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm sorry that I could not figure out how to introduce myself.  I have a long ago earned degree in law and I used to post but haven't for some years.

I think the proper scenario is that Caylee was wrapped in her Winnie the Pooh blanket in the trunk of the car.  Thus, we get fluids, but no cells.

Casey's pattern is to  deal with sticky issues as late as possible.  Therefore, only when she realized tha todor was a big problem did she resort to plastic and laundry bags.


I


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Cindy wouldn't even acknowledge Casey was pregnant until she overheard someone ask her point blank. As for the Pooh decorations, I definitely recall Cindy saying that Casey had her own room decorated with Winnie the Pooh until she was 16 years old. That would have been the day Cindy was on the stand all day.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Lots 'n lots. Hello? I took a head-first dive into the shallow end of a swimming pool when I was six and although I was fine (please no cute jokes), throughout adulthood, I've had neck problems at the tip of my spine that have always gone undiagnosed. If my parents had had the Internet available at the time, I'm sure they would have looked up "broken neck" just to see what medical information they could get in addition to a doctor's confirmation that my neck had not been broken. And a broken neck doesn't mean it necessarily snaps off from the head, you know.

So now you have a possible explanation. Try it yourself sometime.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



God you're dumb. It's called retaliation for a neg rep "*someone*" gave me..."because *[you]* can." Funny how that works, ain't it?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Find the testimony, genius. If the expert made the claim that it WAS the outline of a small child, it was rebutted that it's also possible that it was not.  No expert witness is going to make such a claim as valid unless he can prove it, i.e., because it also *could have been* the shape of some other animal. Duh...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Um, that's the point. Why was she still acting 6 when she was 16?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Two people agreeing on an issue does not a lovefest make. If you want lovefest, its the communal love fully expressed among more than a dozen others here.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Cindy wouldn't even acknowledge Casey was pregnant until she overheard someone ask her point blank.



I understand you want t believe that but I  think its ridiculous 


> As for the Pooh decorations, I definitely recall Cindy saying that Casey had her own room decorated with Winnie the Pooh until she was 16 years old. That would have been the day Cindy was on the stand all day.



I've  been around many teens bedrooms - nevermind  movies and tv shows galore, where the childs bedroom does not "grow up" with the teen

To me that is such a non issue it too is ridiculous


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I'm laughing my ass off at Nancy DisGrace.
> Seems the Defense has her panties in a wad.
> 
> Simmer down Nancy -- yes, the Defense has the right to put their evidence up.
> Whether you like it or not.



Helmet Head.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Isn't that what a defense team is supposed to do? Imagine that.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Lots 'n lots. Hello? I took a head-first dive into the shallow end of a swimming pool when I was six and although I was fine (please no cute jokes), throughout adulthood, I've had neck problems at the tip of my spine that have always gone undiagnosed. If my parents had had the Internet available at the time, I'm sure they would have looked up "broken neck" just to see what medical information they could get in addition to a doctor's confirmation that my neck had not been broken. And a broken neck doesn't mean it necessarily snaps off from the head, you know.
> 
> So now you have a possible explanation. Try it yourself sometime.



With all due respect that is about as convincing as Zanny the nanny. 

I think the search would be "neck injuries" if I were to try to accept that explanation.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



And guess who was a retired police detective and would have known all about those things.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Right now, I don't think the case against Casey Anthony has been proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  If the burden of proof were lower, like preponderance of the evidence, then, yes, I'd say the case has been made against her.
> 
> Right now, there are just too many holes and missing links in the evidence to prove the case beyond a reasonable doubt.  And the fact that the prosecution decided to grandstand and go for the death penalty, IMNSHO, will make the jury more critical of those missing links.  No juror, I hope, wants to risk killing an innocent person.  Not to mention that the death penalty may be a little more difficult to get for a woman than a man.  Traditionally, I believe it has been.  Don't think anything has changed there.



I think the years of publicity had a lot to do with how the prosecution decided to present. I think since the press and the public had Casey guilty as sin from the outset, the prosecutors thought their "evidence" would be taken at face value, and their whole case would be a walk in the park.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Right now, I don't think the case against Casey Anthony has been proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  If the burden of proof were lower, like preponderance of the evidence, then, yes, I'd say the case has been made against her.
> ...



Ironically, all the forensic evidence captured at the body sight WAS looked at and challenged yesterday. I haven't seen what's going on today, however.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



There wouldn't be any fluids leaking, even if she drowned, if duct tape had been placed over her mouth after she died. Who would have known that?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Correct. The only way a lesser charge will happen is if there's a plea arrangement. The jury, however, can dictate the sentence even if Casey is found guilty of Murder One. (Or does that depend on state procedure? Can't remember.)


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



At what time does anyone on HLN or CNN root for the defense? Good grief, even Dr. Drew has lost my confidence. What an idiot. Are we supposed to continue to believe he takes a rational approach to addiction with his hit reality show "Celebrity Rehab"? I mean why not just haul those celebrities in, call 'em all drunks and druggies and throw 'em in 10X10 rooms to detox? It's how he's treated Casey Anthony after all, sans all the background, much of it still unknown.

All that said, I really wonder why some of you feel this compulsion to go off all half-cocked just because someone disagrees with you. This isn't even a POLITICAL thread, yet you've gotta throw in your stupid dig about "leftist" professors. I will say the same thing to you: Grab some wood buster and calm down. 

Personally, I'm fucking sick of the attitudes.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



And people like you think Casey Anthony is psycho. Does it make you feel _gooooooood _posting insulting garbage like that? Either grow up or get help.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'd bet my next pay check that she's guilty.
> ...



Oh yeah, now there's a good analogy. A frustrated lesbian who shot and killed only men she used and who then tried to screw her. Just like Casey Anthony. Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



If she has a legal background (as do I), we're not supposed to offer the possible LEGAL ramifications? Since when does this board deny a persons credentials when forming an opiinion?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy wouldn't even acknowledge Casey was pregnant until she overheard someone ask her point blank.
> ...



To your first rebuttal, Cindy herself testified she didn't know Casey was pregnant because she had never discussed it with her. A photo at some wedding with Casey obviously about 7 months pregnant standing with her mother was when that testimony took place.

As for your second, I have a different opinion. So sue me.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Lots 'n lots. Hello? I took a head-first dive into the shallow end of a swimming pool when I was six and although I was fine (please no cute jokes), throughout adulthood, I've had neck problems at the tip of my spine that have always gone undiagnosed. If my parents had had the Internet available at the time, I'm sure they would have looked up "broken neck" just to see what medical information they could get in addition to a doctor's confirmation that my neck had not been broken. And a broken neck doesn't mean it necessarily snaps off from the head, you know.
> ...



Whatever. My point was she (or anyone else with *testified-to access to the home computer*) could have been looking up "broken neck) for a hundred different reasons. (That is such a non-issue as to be ridiculous.)


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 17, 2011)

just a quick thought regarding the broken neck searches, i know i have been surfing the net while listening to the news or reading something and thought "what is that?  or really?"

goodness only knows the wild and wacky crap i've googled which i have never again looked for, utilized nor remember.

just sayin'


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



LOL, not denied by the board, but why on an anon. board, would I be expected to take someone's word?  Not happening.  Now if someone wants to give specifics that are verifiable, have at!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> just a quick thought regarding the broken neck searches, i know i have been surfing the net while listening to the news or reading something and thought "what is that?  or really?"
> 
> goodness only knows the wild and wacky crap i've googled which i have never again looked for, utilized nor remember.
> 
> just sayin'



Well, if each piece of circumstantial evidence is isolated and looked at alone, perhaps.  Combine broken neck searches, with all the other searches, in a time when ICA was the likely one at home, Ga and Cindy at work, coupled with the fact of Caylee winding up dead, etc.......Putting all the evidence together......just sayin'.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



So, if ICA is convicted of murder 1 of her own child daughter, that's a less heinous crime???


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Be putting on a half assed defense?  Nope, they're not.  Imagine that.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> To your first rebuttal, Cindy herself testified she didn't know Casey was pregnant because she had never discussed it with her. A photo at some wedding with Casey obviously about 7 months pregnant standing with her mother was when that testimony took place.
> 
> As for your second, I have a different opinion. So sue me.



Your not going to convince me.  Why try?

Sue you? Opinions are worthless, what would I get?


Just now Ashton:
"Why didn't you wrap your pigs in a blanket"  

The bug boy is now a prosecution witness.  Poor Bozo


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> just a quick thought regarding the broken neck searches, i know i have been surfing the net while listening to the news or reading something and thought "what is that?  or really?"
> 
> goodness only knows the wild and wacky crap i've googled which i have never again looked for, utilized nor remember.
> 
> just sayin'



That's true

But the collection of searches and the time frame that makes it suspicious.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > To your first rebuttal, Cindy herself testified she didn't know Casey was pregnant because she had never discussed it with her. A photo at some wedding with Casey obviously about 7 months pregnant standing with her mother was when that testimony took place.
> ...



the pigs in a blanket line was funny - you know he was waiting to use it!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> v
> the pigs in a blanket line was funny - you know he was waiting to use it!



I actually feel bad for this kid.  Ashton is tearing him apart


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > just a quick thought regarding the broken neck searches, i know i have been surfing the net while listening to the news or reading something and thought "what is that?  or really?"
> ...



Understood, and I agree (with you too OldSalt.)  Truth is when I hear google searches being entered into evidence, I cringe...my internet footprint is circumspect at best.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Understood, and I agree (with you too OldSalt.)  Truth is when I hear google searches being entered into evidence, I cringe...my internet footprint is circumspect at best.



I hear ya.

Regarding  the rumors of her doing porn I absolutely did not investigate


----------



## Dabs (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Call me dumb all you like, but I believe it's your dumbass that tries to drill into our heads stuff you think you know all about, about this case, when you can't even get the damn name straight!
You keep calling them the Anderson's.....wtf??..they are the Anthony's!
How are we supposed to listen to your babble and believe half of what you say, when you can't get the simple name correct even.
Ready for another cause I can?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'm fucking sick of you too~


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I'm fucking sick of you too~



She lacks  self awareness  - as does her reluctant team mate.


Don't let them bother you


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > To your first rebuttal, Cindy herself testified she didn't know Casey was pregnant because she had never discussed it with her. A photo at some wedding with Casey obviously about 7 months pregnant standing with her mother was when that testimony took place.
> ...



I could see that coming early on!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



It's because of the vast superior legal training 'they' have, that their opinions are so valid, dontcha know!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 17, 2011)

By the way

ICAbitch laughed at the pig in blanked remark


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> By the way
> 
> ICAbitch laughed at the pig in blanked remark





I don't see how, under the circumstances, anyone could laugh, let alone ICA.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > By the way
> ...



I agree with you.
But I'm betting, ICA is capable of laughing when she dumped her child's body, if she was the dumper.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> just a quick thought regarding the broken neck searches, i know i have been surfing the net while listening to the news or reading something and thought "what is that?  or really?"
> 
> goodness only knows the wild and wacky crap i've googled which i have never again looked for, utilized nor remember.
> 
> just sayin'



Me too, especially when I'm really not even sure what I'm searching for in the first place. I always just figure Google does. An voila! They do, or die trying!


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



And you would believe it then, why? Anyone can pretend they graduated Yale and who would know otherwise? Me, I wasn't a lawyer, but a legal researcher responsible for digging up all that precedent like the two sides often discuss in this case. I also had to be very familiar with state and federal court procedure, what's allowed and what isn't. And sometimes the only way to verify what a person says is to do your own fact-checking.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Huh? The Wuornos crime spree was well documented and provable beyond a shadow of a doubt. Big *BIG* difference. Just because she was a female is moot.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Except they're not half-assed. Granted, Baez is a bumbling "poor soul" type of lawyer, and he would never be my choice, but if you listened to Cheney Warner(?)'s opening statement on his motion for mistrial (and that's par for the course in a criminal case, too, btw), his bullet points were all right-on. He listed each and every piece of alleged evidence presented by the prosecution and knocked them right out of play by proving, just in words alone, that they were unsustainable as to provable substance and basically nothing but speculation. Cheney is a much more dynamic lawyer. Too bad he's second chair.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > To your first rebuttal, Cindy herself testified she didn't know Casey was pregnant because she had never discussed it with her. A photo at some wedding with Casey obviously about 7 months pregnant standing with her mother was when that testimony took place.
> ...



The defense witnesses all may be cross-examined by the prosecution. What?

And I'm not convinced she's guilty of Murder One yet. Where I come from, we used to call that a Mexican Standoff before it was politically incorrect.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > v
> ...



Not from what I saw. He's holding his ground, carefully trying to answer the questions although I haven't seen all of it yet (still on DVR). But I see nothing wrong with responses such as "I'm not sure I understand your question." (Especially when it's obvious a lawyer is trying to trip up the witness.)


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



The motion had no merit.  Denied.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



His pauses were so long, he had to explain them  He basically admitted his own 'experiment' didn't match the case.  Next.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I started erasing mine one by one because we have a potential "situation" within the family regarding an estate, to which I had done some research on and wanted to make sure no one but me saw that I had suspicions about a certain family member. I came across dozens and dozens that generated a WTF? before it got deleted.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Well fuck. Lock me up and throw away the key, _Mz_. Perfect. I'll try to tidy up my _glaring_ errors and start using initials for the characters like some others do. Would that pass your nitpicky scrutiny?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Find the Ignore function in your CP and use it, then.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fucking sick of you too~
> ...









  How profound.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Cold blooded murder is cold blooded murder. That's a no-brainer, so why would you even ask the question? I was referencing back to the comment that Florida isn't picky when convicting women.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



 Of course it did, but it's almost automatically going to get a denial especially in a case like this. The defense knew that. They only wanted to get the points out there and they succeeded magnificently. It was kind of a primer of things to come.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



As I said, I haven't seen it all yet. But if something doesn't "match the case," then it doesn't benefit either side, correct? We've seen a lot of that, too.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



If it's a no-brainer, why did you dodge it?  So now you're knocking FL juries?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I didn't see success there at all.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



No, because it's your stupidity and dumbass posts that give me the laughter I need to get thru the day


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Incorrect.  Ashton shredded their expert, that benefits the PT.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 17, 2011)

Zona said:


> The baby drowned and she tried to cover it up.  She will do a couple years for hindering an investigation and that is it.
> 
> There is no way she will be found guilty of murder.  No way.
> 
> (How she could bury her child and not be bothered by that is beyond me though).  Oh and she is batshit crazy.



Zona, as I recollect having read facts pertinent to the prosecution is that the death chemicals present were more consistent with asphyxiation than with drowning. In fact, zero evidence was present for death by drowning.

She won't get two years for lying about some pie-in-the-sky accidental drowning, but she could get life or even death for the callous, cruel murder of her daughter.

The trumped-up excuse of smearing noncooperative family members with sexual abuse does not ring true.

Everything about the woman's verbal and irreconcilable behaviors does ring one familiar chord, however: _predator_.

I'm not buying the abuse fibbie. Her family has had its share of abuse, however, by her tall tales. The two people she's accused of molestation will spend the rest of their lives being regarded as sex criminals, which has not been proven to my satisfaction, and I am most often sympathetic with sexual abuse victims.

The Duke University LaCrosse Team scandal is a landmark in our society's moral history: the perpetrator of the myth of sexual abuse made modern men in America the targets of witch hunts, only this was worse: the lying perpetrator was coddled by a D.A. who decided to burn the witches to death in the media before the trial.

That case sent a message to trial lawyers representing truly bad women: horrify the public with male indecency against the accused perpetrator.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

So, is JB still playing this 'Vasco Thompson' card>?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



How do you know? = You don't. Hey, this just in. When a person dies, they crap and pee. It's a known fact. It all gets released upon death. Apparently not known to a moron like you. She didn't drown you fool. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I could really give a shit less about what you're sick of sister. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yeah, I need help because "I think that Casey Anthony is psycho"? Are you fucking mentally ill? The entire country besides yourself and a few other nutcases thinks she's a phsyco. In fact, I don't think, I know the bitch is a psycho. Know what? I think you're a phsyco. You should be put in a fucking straight Jacket and locked in a padded room. You're cookoo for coco puffs maggiemaggot. Yep, you bumped your head sister. It's time to remove your head from your ass. I can't stand bottomfeeders like you who defend other bottomfeeders. Hell, She could have suffocated her little girl right in front of your face and you would claim that you must have had a bad dream. Stuck on fucking stupid mAGGIE! Stupid is, Stupid does. How yuh like that box of chocolates?  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

God I can be an asshole. However, Maggie's condescending approach leaves me no choice. 






 ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Clearly, ICA is mentally ill.  Even the defense acknowledges it, in their opening.  Pyscho/Socio/Patho, DSMV-IV material for sure.  For someone to suggest that if someone else calls ICA that, they need help, makes me worry for that someone.  Magpie, here's to you getting the help you need.  We will no longer enable you here on the board.  Go get help.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> God I can be an asshole. However, *Maggie's condescending approach leaves me no choice. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% on the money.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

We will now dissect one single sentence by Maggie that when we are all done and finished, It will expose her as clearly being mentally ill. 



> And people like you think Casey Anthony is psycho.



Ummmm yeah, Yuh think dummy?  I mean, This is like coming from another planet. Hell, A different Universe. Am I missing something here? This alone proves Maggie's a nutcase, or has bumped her head really hard. I dunno folks.  ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

Cue the crickets!!!!  Apparently, magpie and her out of work writer friend have secluded themselves to a private stroke room.  Lap dance, anyone?


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> flys and maggots and bugs...oh my!



Poor little Caylee. What a miserable thing was done to her.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

My opinion.....The DT is inadequate.  Certainly the PT had holes in it's case.  As magpie so adeptly point out, JB is a lame ass Jr lawyer, who is all grandstand and no defense.  GA and cindy......made their bed prior to the trial, and now sleep in it.  ICA.....she has all the answers we little scamps want, about the Angel that was her Daughter, but she is silent so far.  ICA takes the stand in this case, it's the last showboat act of a desperate DT, and she blows it.  LWOP.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 18, 2011)

She'll never take the stand. And she may end up with a hung jury. That jurist number 4 could hold everything up. If they are a regular juror.  They never did say which 12 would be the actual jurors did they?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 18, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Here the link to an article, it was an FBI agent who made the statement, the stain he saw was that of a small child.

FBI Docs: Stain Shaped Like Child's Body In Casey's Trunk - News Story - WFTV Orlando

And btw Maggie, are you calling little Caylee ANTHONY, an animal?? I stated I read where an expert said the stain in Casey's car was that of a small child. And you replied with...well, it's above for all to read....and you end it with, it could be in the shape of some OTHER animal????? Damn you.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



magpie is the epitome of class, huh?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 18, 2011)

JB at it again.  He knows he can't win.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 18, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> JB at it again.  He knows he can't win.



He just got smacked down by Perry.  The judge didn't want Casey to be punished for her lawyer's bullshit so he is waiting on the contempt ruling.  

I like Perry so much.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 18, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > JB at it again.  He knows he can't win.
> ...



I do too. I think they have a fine judge over this case.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 18, 2011)

One...two...three...down for the count! 

Knockout!!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 18, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> One...two...three...down for the count!
> 
> Knockout!!



Guess we weren't watching the same trial.

Ohhh, that's right!  YOU are watching the Anderson trial, the one with the OTHER small animal in the trunk.........


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 18, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Guilt or innocence is not a simple debate.  I think the trouble that our system goes to to make sure that innocent people do not get punished/killed for something they did not do is an indication of that.

So far I 've been told how  little I learned getting my education because I am unwilling to make or encourage a decision on something as critical as a death penalty case while knowing only one side of the evidence.   I must have missed the class in which they taught that a verdict is to be rendered with only one side putting on evidence.  Kudos to you if you caught that one, because I did not!~  If you look back, that is what most of this thread is.  People who have rendered their own verdict based on only one set of evidence, that of the prosecution.  Even those who see the holes resort to concepts of law that do not apply after an arrest has been made, like totality of the circumstances.  They/you seem not to comprehend what 'beyond a reasonable doubt is'  

Reasonable doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dabs (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually Sunshine, I did not say I thought she was guilty after only hearing one side of this case, I have always felt from the get-go....from day one.....before the trial even started- that Casey Anthony was most definitely involved in the disappearance of her little girl, and I still feel that way, and that she is indeed guilty, of something sinister.
The trial didn't have to begin to make me think that...so now, I'll just wait and see how the trial plays out and once it gets to the jury, it's theirs. We can only sit back and wait and wonder, what thoughts must be going thru their minds. And the verdict, whatever it may be, will be the one everyone has to accept.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Wrong again, sunshine.  Even YOU, the precious sunshine, have offered up 'what you think', before all the evidence has been heard.  Do you, with all your superior education, not know the difference?  This is a msg board.  People are offering up 'what they think'  So if we agree with sunshine, we get to post our thoughts, otherwise, no?  We'll, I'm here to tell ya, sunshine ............


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 18, 2011)

As an OBTW, I think sunshine has picked an appropriate sig.  It's all our fault folks........


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 18, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> God I can be an asshole. However, Maggie's condescending approach leaves me no choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We always have a choice. 

Immie


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 18, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > God I can be an asshole. However, Maggie's condescending approach leaves me no choice.
> ...



Including old magpie.....   And not for choosing your ethnicity, or dying.  no choice there.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 19, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I was referencing how you approached ME, not Casey Anthony. Say what you want about her, but your rant needlessly insulted me, personally. The fact that you still fail to see the difference says volumes about you.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > God I can be an asshole. However, *Maggie's condescending approach leaves me no choice. *
> ...



So those kinds of personal attacks on other posters for no reason are just fine with you. Okey-dokey. Thanks for clarifying the kind of person YOU are too.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 19, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> We will now dissect one single sentence by Maggie that when we are all done and finished, It will expose her as clearly being mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My lord, you're also quite dense and can't figure out innuendo. When some psycho (you) makes unwarranted insulting comments that have ZERO to do with the topic, but are intended solely to use your keyboard to lace your post with frat boy language and third-grade nicknames like "Maggot", then you are as deranged as Casey Anthony. These are toughies...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Cue the crickets!!!!  Apparently, magpie and her out of work writer friend have secluded themselves to a private stroke room.  Lap dance, anyone?



Unlike some people whose only friends are on Message Boards, I have other interests.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 19, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



It's obvious you don't comprehend what you read. 

In your link, the emails ALL are hesitant to actually say for sure. They are replete with "appears to be an outline," and "what may be a back, a bottom," etc.

And no, I did not call Caylee Anthony an animal. Nice try.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 19, 2011)

My goodness, since Dr. Spitz's lengthy testimony yesterday, I would have thought this conversation would have gone into the night. I hope that means the naysayers are considering what I and others have been saying all along: That the prosecution's "evidence" has more holes in it than Swiss cheese. In fact, many more holes than was was obvious just by a layperson peeking beneath the veneer.

Just to clarify, this isn't to say Casey Anthony isn't guilty of child neglect resulting in death, or some other heinous dereliction, but the State's case of Murder One will not stand based on the evidence presented yesterday.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 19, 2011)

Negligent Manslaughter is one of the charges.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 19, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Negligent Manslaughter is one of the charges.



Thank you Kiki, that will work for me too. As long as Casey sits in a prison cell, I will be satisfied. But if she gets the death penalty, I won't lose any sleep over that either. I just want her off the streets and into a cold damp crappy ass cell, locked up.


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> As an OBTW, I think sunshine has picked an appropriate sig.  It's all our fault folks........


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Apparently, you skipped english in your schooling.  It's obvious you don't read what you type.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> My goodness, since Dr. Spitz's lengthy testimony yesterday, I would have thought this conversation would have gone into the night. I hope that means the naysayers are considering what I and others have been saying all along: That the prosecution's "evidence" has more holes in it than Swiss cheese. In fact, many more holes than was was obvious just by a layperson peeking beneath the veneer.
> 
> Just to clarify, this isn't to say Casey Anthony isn't guilty of child neglect resulting in death, or some other heinous dereliction, but the State's case of Murder One will not stand based on the evidence presented yesterday.



Didn't find him all that expert, or credible.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > My goodness, since Dr. Spitz's lengthy testimony yesterday, I would have thought this conversation would have gone into the night. I hope that means the naysayers are considering what I and others have been saying all along: That the prosecution's "evidence" has more holes in it than Swiss cheese. In fact, many more holes than was was obvious just by a layperson peeking beneath the veneer.
> ...



She used more updated techniques to find what was needed to be known than "back when." Not that there's all that much wrong with a different approach, but the modern approach to forensics can be quite telling.

As far as "holes" are concerned, Charles Manson was never "proved" to have lifted a finger to kill in the Tate-LaBianca, yet, before forensics science had DNA evidence, juries did their jobs trying to determine guilt or innocence in deaths.

In this case, Ms. Anthony has done nothing but lie her little behiney off and done every thing every guilty person ever did to try to throw detectives off her trail. I'm interested to hear her testimony about how her father and her brother sexually assaulted her from the time she was 8 years old, and why she looked up strangling someone and how to use chloroform the better part of a hundred times on her pc.

The trouble with lying one's way into a corner, there's a lot of impenetrable truth barriers on the way out of the matrix.

However, her fate will be in the hands of a jury in the near future.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 19, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Negligent Manslaughter is one of the charges.
> ...



yeah, i can see this charge sticking.  trying to find what the range of incarceration might be in florida.  but it seems that cause of death is a deciding factor...which we don't have...

i don't know kids, i'll wait for the jury as they are the ones tasked.  i'm just not ready to say the state proved its case for capitol one murder.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Well stated!  Bravo!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Duct tape is usually not a good sign.....


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



no it isn't. but damned if i can live a day without it in my home!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Agreed!  We called it 90 mph tape.  But you and I aren't associated with it by murder 1.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Not yet...


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Actually, You just made yourself out to be a hypocrite, because you have given your opinions on this case just as I have. Someone's "opinion" on the case or her guilt is not the final chapter now is it? It's called a forum where people discuss the case and give their opinions on that specific case. 

This isn't Maggie's fucking classroom, and it certainly is not yours. I'll form whatever opinions that I like. Hell, I already assumed she was guilty long before this circus side show of a trial if you want to know the truth. And hey, at the end of the day it don't matter what I think.  Even though you and Maggie prefer to act as if my opinion will influence any outcome. So quit with that weak minded arguement. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Now you're back tracking out of your epic fail. It's pathetic Maggie.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Cue the crickets!!!!  Apparently, magpie and her out of work writer friend have secluded themselves to a private stroke room.  Lap dance, anyone?
> ...



What? Like drowning kittens when you have too many?  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > We will now dissect one single sentence by Maggie that when we are all done and finished, It will expose her as clearly being mentally ill.
> ...



Lady you are a nutcase. Do you not see how you continue to contradict yourself? Think for a minute, just a minute. 

Let's all take a look at the mind of MaggieMagPie shall we?



> And people like you think Casey Anthony is psycho. Does it make you feel gooooooood posting insulting garbage like that? Either grow up or get help.



Then Maggie goes on to post........



> but are intended solely to use your keyboard to lace your post with frat boy language and third-grade nicknames like "Maggot",* then you are as deranged as Casey Anthony.* These are toughies.





If that isn't enough, then think about this. Maggie believes in the Caylee drowning theory right? Well again, Once Maggie said this....



> And people like you think Casey Anthony is psycho.



I knew she was mentally disturbed. Think about it for a minute? 

Even if Caylee drowned (which she didn't), and Casey covered it up for over a month. Would a normal person be able to shut that out and go out to a club and shake her ass like a whore? = Nope. Maggie's a psyco just like her hero Casey. 

Now, I am not one of your students who you try to mind fuck into submission. I suggest you learn to pick your battles Maggie.  ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



magpie has been busted.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 20, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Actually Sunshine, I did not say I thought she was guilty after only hearing one side of this case, I have always felt from the get-go....from day one.....before the trial even started- that Casey Anthony was most definitely involved in the disappearance of her little girl, and I still feel that way, and that she is indeed guilty, of something sinister.
> The trial didn't have to begin to make me think that...so now, I'll just wait and see how the trial plays out and once it gets to the jury, it's theirs. We can only sit back and wait and wonder, what thoughts must be going thru their minds. And the verdict, whatever it may be, will be the one everyone has to accept.



That has been where my thoughts have been headed as well.  I think the parents were also involved.  An accidental death seems likely.  The story about the mom questioning Casey about the whereabouts of the child is as likely to be made up as anything else.;

Think about THIS:  What kind of parents would sit back and let their daughter take the rap for capital murder when they were also involved?  How would you feel sitting there watching them do that to you?  Maybe it's a strategy, but I can't believe that anyone has a handle on human behavior well enough to play that game.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 20, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



No one cares what you think.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Sunshine, I did not say I thought she was guilty after only hearing one side of this case, I have always felt from the get-go....from day one.....before the trial even started- that Casey Anthony was most definitely involved in the disappearance of her little girl, and I still feel that way, and that she is indeed guilty, of something sinister.
> ...



Think about THIS, who throws everyone but themselves under the bus for the disappearance  and death of their own child?  Remember, as ICA said, *"I'm the Victim here"...............................  *


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Au contraire.  I even care what YOU think.  I ponder it whilst I take a dump.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jun 20, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is she guilty in your opinion?



i dont know...she seems guilty but im not 100% sure.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 20, 2011)

BozoBeaz shot smacked down again this morning, it was just sad watching him whine in front pf the Judge this morning.  

Recess until 10:30 because  tsk tsk tsk


----------



## R.D. (Jun 20, 2011)

Not even 11:00 and court in recess for the day.  No witnesses at all today.


Still feeling lucky ICA ???


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 20, 2011)

recess until tomorrow (tuesday)?  tuned in late this morning, seemed i missed all the goodness.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Sunshine, I did not say I thought she was guilty after only hearing one side of this case, I have always felt from the get-go....from day one.....before the trial even started- that Casey Anthony was most definitely involved in the disappearance of her little girl, and I still feel that way, and that she is indeed guilty, of something sinister.
> ...




How are any of us to know her parents were even involved??
She's the one on trial, not her parents. Evidently the legal system feels confident they have the right person on trial.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> That has been where my thoughts have been headed as well.  I think the parents were also involved.  An accidental death seems likely.  The story about the mom questioning Casey about the whereabouts of the child is as likely to be made up as anything else.;
> 
> Think about THIS: * What kind of parents would sit back and let their daughter take the rap for capital murder when they were also involved?  How would you feel sitting there watching them do that to you?  Maybe it's a strategy, but I can't believe that anyone has a handle on human behavior well enough to play that game.*



You should clerk forJB, your imagination is on par with his.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 20, 2011)

t/j - grace?  its not a party in here without you.  hope all is ok.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 20, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> recess until tomorrow (tuesday)?  tuned in late this morning, seemed i missed all the goodness.



Hmmmmmmm...seems Judge Perry is "Fed Up"
Baez and his team seem to be pissing off the judge!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 20, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> recess until tomorrow (tuesday)?  tuned in late this morning, seemed i missed all the goodness.



Here ya go   CLICK


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 20, 2011)

It's too bad, I started up my recording today and he's still mad about what happened Saturday.  The defense seems to be the delay at this point and their case is a mess as a result.

I can't even sort out what has happened since the state rested.  Is the defense looking for a mistrial?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 20, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> It's too bad, I started up my recording today and he's still mad about what happened Saturday.  The defense seems to be the delay at this point and their case is a mess as a result.
> 
> I can't even sort out what has happened since the state rested.  *Is the defense looking for a mistrial*?



Probably.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh yeah Sister, I am sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Maybe she's just having another bad day. She might have came up short trying to get her pills re-filled too early at the pharmacy. Hey, rules are rules.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > recess until tomorrow (tuesday)?  tuned in late this morning, seemed i missed all the goodness.
> ...



Great link / video to the case R.D. Appreciate that bro. ~BH


----------



## timesplitter (Jun 20, 2011)

unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !



Mentally deranged moron, I personally have no love for Nancy Grace either, but I don't hate her. So get over your jealousy of her success. If you're a loser, don't blame her for it. Just saying. 

Anyway idiot, Did you ever think about the fact that maybe George realized that his daughter very well did murder his grandChild? Did that ever enter into your warped red diaper doper baby mind? Can even a bottomfeeding robot like yourself even comprehend what that would do to a father, and then a grandfather? I suppose you don't have a family and are not married?

How would you face or understand that your own daughter killed her own daughter (and who he deeply loved more than anything)? Try hard. Try really, really hard and think about other peoples feelings instead of your hero Casey the child killer. 

So yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah rant away you mentally ill pop in, last quarter fraud. What? Do you play bunkO with maggie, or do you just paint sunshine's toe nails when she call's for an appointment? 

I dunno. I do know this though, If there truly is just one single juror on this case who thinks like you (and that very well could be the case in fucked up amerika today), Then you might very well be correct for the first time in your pathetic existence on this panet. 

1st post here eh?  Hey, I could be wrong, but it really sounds to me like Maggie and Sunshine payed off some dumbshit who cleans their septic tank out to register here in order to fight their battle for them.  






  ~BH


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !


Your caps key seems to be broken.   That must be as annoying to you as it is for others to read

 If you're right I'll buy you a new keyboard


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !



Sorry I can't seem to make heads nor tails of your post, your grammar is terrible! And you definitely need some extra help in the spelling class.
Please graduate, then come back and maybe we all can respond accordingly.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 21, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !



I sure hope this isn't one of the jurors. 

Do they need more than an sixth grade education in FLA. to be on the jury?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !
> ...



I hope so, I still wonder about Juror #4.....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sorry I can't seem to make heads nor tails of your post, your grammar is terrible! And you definitely need some extra help in the spelling class.
> Please graduate, then come back and maybe we all can respond accordingly.





Just by taking the small sampling here the  free ICA camp can't type, thinks Stacy Anderson is someone,   knows somehow Cindy in involved  and or at fault, swears she was a great mother, believes there was no duct tape on the skull but it was placed after decomposition, and  can't post without calling everyone else names while espousing  their kinder nature and superior deductive skills.  

Looking good for  conviction


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

And you know, something else that bugs the shit outta me! ICA glides in the courtroom, every damn day, with a smirk on her face, does anyone else notice that??
She doesn't appear upset, or look sad because she's not going to see her baby ever again. She doesn't appear distraught, like she sits in her cell and worries all night long. She doesn't appear to be anything, but a wicked witch, acting like she's all innocent and what's up with her constantly fixing her clothing??
Every time I see her, she is messing with her blouse or shirt, what's she wanting to be all pretty for??
God she makes me sick!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

bobkealing bobtweet 
  The Defense Team's own bug expert goes against that theory!!! This is ridiculous testimony.


I agree.  Ashton is rattling her


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking at Pics from Casey's photo bucket, and I have to really wonder how they expect to make the claims of sexual attacks by the brother stick when she posts things like this??????


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

This trial is really something.]


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

The thing about this trial is it's circumstantial evidence at best. Do I think Casey was involved with her daughter's death? Yes. I also think Ashton and the prosecution team along with law enforcement has done a crappy job at proving their theories.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> The thing about this trial is it's circumstantial evidence at best. Do I think Casey was involved with her daughter's death? Yes. I also think Ashton and the prosecution team along with law enforcement has done a crappy job at proving their theories.



It would be nice if the defense agreed with you.  

Another strike against JB, Judge Perry says  disovery violation was willful, substantial
(again )


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Another thing, the way the State has refused true access to evidence, has tried to limit testimony, and the way Ashton conducts himself in court really has me shaking my head. I personally thought this was an open and shut case, I really did. I mean the mom acts crazy, lies about everything, searches on her computer for harmful substances, "beautiful life" translated tattoo, couldn't tell the truth about her daughter being dead or killed, and does hot body contests in her child's absence? As much as I hate Casey Anthony, I would be lying if I didn't say the way the state's attorney Ashton has handled this case has given me some real doubt about the theory the state is presenting. Real doubt. Why doesn't Ashton let the defense present their experts, let the experts testify, and let the facts speak for themselves? I mean if the facts present that Casey Anthony killed her daughter, no expert on the defense side can refute the facts. They can shed doubt on the facts, but can't refute the facts. State's attorney Ashton is the #1 reason why I really doubt the official state's accusations in this matter. Just me. Baez is a scumbag too.

(By the way any response of defense towards Ashton and any comments of "well he's just doing his job" or "he's trying to keep mythical expert opinions out of court" or whatever, I don't care what anyone else thinks about my opinion. This is my take.)


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> *Another thing, the way the State has refused true access to evidence, has tried to limit testimony*, and the way Ashton conducts himself in court really has me shaking my head. I personally thought this was an open and shut case, I really did. I mean the mom acts crazy, lies about everything, searches on her computer for harmful substances, "beautiful life" translated tattoo, couldn't tell the truth about her daughter being dead or killed, and does hot body contests in her child's absence? As much as I hate Casey Anthony, I would be lying if I didn't say the way the state's attorney Ashton has handled this case has given me some real doubt about the theory the state is presenting. Real doubt. Why doesn't Ashton let the defense present their experts, let the experts testify, and let the facts speak for themselves? I mean if the facts present that Casey Anthony killed her daughter, no expert on the defense side can refute the facts. They can shed doubt on the facts, but can't refute the facts. State's attorney Ashton is the #1 reason why I really doubt the official state's accusations in this matter. Just me. Baez is a scumbag too.



Again the Judge disagrees with you 



> (By the way any response of defense towards Ashton and any comments of "well he's just doing his job" or "he's trying to keep mythical expert opinions out of court" or whatever*, I don't care what anyone else thinks about my opinion*. This is my take.)



Ok  thanks for sharing?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

Read Casey's diary, anyone?

This girl is guilty as hell....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

Read Casey's diary, anyone?

This girl is guilty as hell....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Read Casey's diary, anyone?
> 
> This girl is guilty as hell....



I agree.

But then again I understand I might be one of the idiot n00bs that got it the gate


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

When we are talking about a murder trial this is what I need:

- A murder weapon
- A motive
- Link the defendant to the murder weapon
- Link the defendant to the crime scene or scenes
- Or a confession

What do we have in this case? Weird behavior by the defendant, a smell, no DNA or blood evidence, no linking of the defendant to a murder weapon (tape?), no linking of a defendant to the recovery scene. I'm sorry but the entire world has jumped to conclusions here. Like I said I "think" she's guilty of being involved or taking her daughter's life but in the court of law the burden of proof is on the state and the state hasn't proven without a shadow of a doubt the guilt of this defendant.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a liar? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a skanky individual? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a weirdo? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a murderer? No. I'm sorry.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a liar? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a skanky individual? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a weirdo? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a murderer? No. I'm sorry.



Don't be sorry. Not everyone thinks the way you do, thank goodness. And you're not a member of the jury, so we aren't worried about your take. And as for your earlier post, regarding there is no murder weapon, try Casey's HANDS.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

R.D. said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Read Casey's diary, anyone?
> ...



Well, you have company, let's chat a bit, shall we??


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> When we are talking about a murder trial this is what I need:
> 
> - A murder weapon
> - A motive
> ...



-Duct tape 
-Not the law.  State does not have to prove motive, although I think they have
-Done and
-Done she lived at the home, had sole access to the car and was Caylee's mother with primary custody and access to the dump site.  Add to that the guilt associated with deliberate lies is common sense you can toss  out only to find a doubt  as easliy as you can assume guilt. 
-Aint gonna happen - thats why its a circumstantial case


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> When we are talking about a murder trial this is what I need:
> 
> - A murder weapon
> - A motive
> ...



The heart
The Laundry bag
The Winnie the Pooh blanket.
The diary
I have no further doubts....


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a liar? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a skanky individual? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a weirdo? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a murderer? No. I'm sorry.
> ...



Show me the DNA evidence, or video linking Casey's hands to the murder of her daughter. I have seen nothing.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



  How yoo doin'?

Did you watch this morning?  Bozo is going to be in some deep doodoo after this trial is lost


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

I think "thetruthsetufre" is a sock puppet.
They just became a member in June 2011.
They have only made 5 posts and all 5 have been in this thread *sigh*


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > thetruthsetufre said:
> ...



Again - circumstantial case


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Yeppers, and the deeper, the better


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I think "thetruthsetufre" is a sock puppet.
> They just became a member in June 2011.
> They have only made 5 posts and all 5 have been in this thread *sigh*



Oohh,  DayDreamer?  TW?


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

R.D. said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > When we are talking about a murder trial this is what I need:
> ...



This is a capitol murder case.

Capital offenses include but are not limited to:
Murder in the first degree - The planned, premeditated murder of another person.
Treason in time of war.
Espionage in time of war.
Cowardice and fleeing in the face of the enemy in time of war.
Killing a police officer in the commission of a felony.
Killing a kidnap victim.
Killing a carjack victim.

Has a premeditated or planned murder been proven? No. A computer search for chloroform has been proven but not the application. 

-Duct tape (where's the fingerprints, DNA or any scientific evidence linking Casey to the tape? There is none.)
-Not the law.  State does not have to prove motive, although I think they have (Sure they have to prove motive and premeditation in this type of murder trial)
-Done and (lol the State has NOT linked Casey to any murder weapon, what the hell are you talking about?)
-Done she lived at the home, had sole access to the car and was Caylee's mother with primary custody and access to the dump site.  Add to that the guilt associated with deliberate lies is common sense you can toss  out only to find a doubt  as easliy as you can assume guilt. (Let me elaborate, the state has not proven that Casey Anthony is the one who put her daughter in the woods, has not proven that she is the one who took her daughter's life, the only think they have proven is a smell in a car that is subjective to the eye of the beholder or nose, and items in the home have been linked to Caylee (a house she lived in) but not to the actual murder or death of Caylee via the actions of Casey)
-Aint gonna happen - thats why its a circumstantial case 

You said it best at the end, it's a circumstantial case, in which the reasonable doubt is very heavy and this is a case based on THEORY not fact.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I think "thetruthsetufre" is a sock puppet.
> ...



It's a reg, check out the last post they made. They started out acting like they knew very little regarding the Anthony case (or is it the Anderson's) *haha*...and now they are full blown into listing all the facts.
I say it's a sock puppet all the way!
And that makes them even more pathetic, can't post in their own name.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> This is a capitol murder case.
> 
> Capital offenses include but are not limited to:
> Murder in the first degree - The planned, premeditated murder of another person.
> ...



I stopped reading at the bolded.  You don't know what your talking about.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Let me educate you chatters some more.

First degree murder: a murder that is committed with premeditation or during the course of a serious felony (as kidnapping) or that otherwise (as because of extreme cruelty) requires the most serious punishment under the law.

OK, has a kidnapping been proven here? No. Has the course of a serious felony been proven here? No. The THEORY that child endangerment hasn't been proven, but yet it has been theorized. Has premeditation been proven? No. Just searches for chloroform and self defense on her computer has been shown, but not linked to the actual death of Caylee. Has extreme cruelty been proven? Nope.

Nothing has been proven, just theories as to "reasons why" actions were what they were and I guarantee you there are logical members of this jury who will not convict Casey. Unfortunately, but it's true. The State's Attorney's have a weak circumstantial evidence case and they know it. The weak circumstantial evidence case is exactly why Ashton keeps trying to limit testimony, limited access to evidence, and is using the type of "hide the weasel" tactics you see in court. His actions PROVE he knows this is a weak case.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Well I think even Bozo might want to change his name after all this  



For your reading pleasure: a not so flattering article on the Eikelenboom's written by the Denver Post in 2009:

CLICK


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

I understand the definition of a "sock puppet" account. I've been watching this case and searched out for a message board, found this one, decided to vent about things I've been thinking about. If this is how you treat newcomers to this message board, I'd hate to see how you treat frequent users of this board that you disagree with. Why so defensive? Am I attacking your opinions? Nope. I'm responding to your responses towards my opinions and observations when it pertains to the lack of evidence.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Let me educate you chatters some more.
> 
> First degree murder: a murder that is committed with premeditation or during the course of a serious felony (as kidnapping) or that otherwise (as because of extreme cruelty) requires the most serious punishment under the law.
> 
> ...



  Hey rocket scientist,  she's dead.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

R.D. said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > Let me educate you chatters some more.
> ...



You do understand that one of the charges for Casey is "aggravated child abuse".


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Another problem with this case is the extreme lack of objectivity by the media. The presentations and breakdown of each day are given to us by former prosecutors, law enforcement specialists, and people who automatically side with the State's theories no matter what. You throw the human element of a dead child into the issue and you get the type of universal response to Casey's weirdo type behavior to this circumstantial evidence case. Taking my dislike for Baez and Casey herself out of the picture, I can objectively say the State has FAILED to prove without reasonable doubt the murder of Caylee Anthony at the hands of her mother. I'm sorry but if I'm on that jury I convict her for being deceptive to the police and nothing else has been proven beyond reasonable doubt for me. Keep watching Nancy Grace and letting this bald headed TruTV guy tell you how to think.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, yes I do.    DayDreamer??


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Another problem with this case is the extreme lack of objectivity by the media. The presentations and breakdown of each day are given to us by former prosecutors, law enforcement specialists, and people who automatically side with the State's theories no matter what. You throw the human element of a dead child into the issue and you get the type of universal response to Casey's weirdo type behavior to this circumstantial evidence case. Taking my dislike for Baez and Casey herself out of the picture, I can objectively say the State has FAILED to prove without reasonable doubt the murder of Caylee Anthony at the hands of her mother. I'm sorry but if I'm on that jury I convict her for being deceptive to the police and nothing else has been proven beyond reasonable doubt for me. Keep watching Nancy Grace and letting this bald headed TruTV guy tell you how to think.



If I can add to this statement, the lack of objectivity in the absence of emotional reaction to this case is the main reason why I can't take many opinions seriously anymore.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Another thing that I'm gonna rant about. The clear badgering of "experts" presented by the defense team, and the clear attempt to "cheapen" the "value" of an expert's testimony by the State (Ashton) and the media is truly annoying and lacks objectivity. The testimony of the well respected Dr. Werner Spitz was skimmed over and was really eye popping to me. Dr. Werner Spitz raised more reasonable doubt in my mind than can be overcome by the tactics of the slimy Ashton.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Another thing that I'm gonna rant about. The clear badgering of "experts" presented by the defense team, and the clear attempt to "cheapen" the "value" of an expert's testimony by the State (Ashton) and the media is truly annoying and lacks objectivity. The testimony of the well respected Dr. Werner Spitz was skimmed over and was really eye popping to me. Dr. Werner Spitz raised more reasonable doubt in my mind than can be overcome by the tactics of the slimy Ashton.



The judge doesn't seem to think there is any "badgering" taking place, he has the authority to stop such things, amirite??


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that I'm gonna rant about. The clear badgering of "experts" presented by the defense team, and the clear attempt to "cheapen" the "value" of an expert's testimony by the State (Ashton) and the media is truly annoying and lacks objectivity. The testimony of the well respected Dr. Werner Spitz was skimmed over and was really eye popping to me. Dr. Werner Spitz raised more reasonable doubt in my mind than can be overcome by the tactics of the slimy Ashton.
> ...



This judge has sided with the State the entire time. The unprecedented request for the defense to disclose every single opinion a busy expert may make is a clear advantage to the State. Over the course of history in United State's courts this type of request is unprecedented and unique. The State won a huge legal battle with that court order. This gives the State ample time to cast shadows on experts in a circumstantial evidence case by using lines like "you don't practice in the State of Florida" (do practices change in other states?), "you have never been an expert in the state of Florida" etc etc etc, the handling of the defense experts has derailed the flow of this case which is being allowed by this slow lipped judge who clearly and I mean clearly sides with the State no matter what.

There are judges in the court system who side with the State automatically. You clearly don't understand the way court systems work in the United States. In most cases side deals and plea bargains are given to criminals through the State's Attorney and the judge merely signs off on it. These judges are programmed to side with the State in most cases. Judge Perry is a horrible judge, slow, and not objective. This case has so many aspects that will be subject to appeal with the way this judge has handled it, it isn't even funny. 

 with that "the judge says it's so" zombie type thinking. Think for yourself.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Another thing that I'm gonna rant about. The clear badgering of "experts" presented by the defense team, and the clear attempt to "cheapen" the "value" of an expert's testimony by the State (Ashton) and the media is truly annoying and lacks objectivity. The testimony of the well respected Dr. Werner Spitz was skimmed over and was really eye popping to me. Dr. Werner Spitz raised more reasonable doubt in my mind than can be overcome by the tactics of the slimy Ashton.



So you won't be taping Dr. Henry Lee


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

The coverage of this trial is just baffling. I love how the defense mistakes are pointed out but the huge holes in the State's case aren't. I want Casey Anthony to burn in hell, but I'm the type of person who enjoys objective logical programming and the only programming provided for this case is biased, subjective, and annoying.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually the coverage of this case reminds me of this Youtube video:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59MJwg9hRyI]YouTube - &#x202a;Casey Anthony trial update - Hillbilly debate&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a liar? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a skanky individual? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a weirdo? Yes. *Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a murderer? No. I'm sorry.*





thetruthsetufre said:


> The coverage of this trial is just baffling. I love how the defense mistakes are pointed out but the huge holes in the State's case aren't. *I want Casey Anthony to burn in hell,* but I'm the type of person who enjoys objective logical programming and the only programming provided for this case is biased, subjective, and annoying.





Just


stop


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

In Session ALWAYS cuts to commercials right during the heart of the defense's case. Here this expert is totally disproving the theory that the duct tape was on Caylee prior to her decomposing, and that Casey's DNA would have "worn off" and they cut to a fu**ing commercial? If that was an expert presented by Ashton there is no way they go to this commercial break.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

R.D. said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a liar? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a skanky individual? Yes. Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a weirdo? Yes. *Has Casey Anthony been proven to be a murderer? No. I'm sorry.*
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59MJwg9hRyI]YouTube - &#x202a;Casey Anthony trial update - Hillbilly debate&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Which one are you in that video? So I can't dislike the actions and the individual that is Casey Anthony but at the same time tell the truth that the State's case against her is weak? GTFO of here. Child please.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> *Let me educate you chatters some more.
> *
> First degree murder: a murder that is committed with premeditation or during the course of a serious felony (as kidnapping) or that otherwise (as because of extreme cruelty) requires the most serious punishment under the law.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Stop whining:

Live trial coverage ONLINE:
CLICK


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

Did I just hear about DNA being found on the tape??????


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Did I just hear about DNA being found on the tape??????



Yeah it was found on the tape, could not be linked to Casey or Caylee which suggests it was applied after decomposition. I'm sure the objective Nancy Grace will cover that tonight!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Did I just hear about DNA being found on the tape??????



I missed it (laundry arggg)

I did hear that a hot wet environment, and bacteria, are extremely destructive to DNA, admits this witness on cross


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Very interesting, with the defense experts all that the State can do is poke holes, not conclusively directly argue against it. Circumstantial evidence cases piss me off. What a weak case.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

I just found an unedited live stream: Casey Anthony Trial live stream: Watch the Casey Anthony trial live - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Did I just hear about DNA being found on the tape??????



Cripes, I missed that too!
I have a terrible headache, that on top of it being almost 100 degrees outside, and I'm having to move crap around my apartment for them to put new flooring down.....I am in one of those *UGH* moods


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Side bar because JB just said the prosecution wouldn't let them  (him) do DNA testing??


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Side bar because JB just said the prosecution wouldn't let them  (him) do DNA testing??



And the judge already announced that Wednesday will be a short day. He told the attorneys that it was because of him, so if they don't get much further today, they won't get much done tomorrow either.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Side bar because JB just said the prosecution wouldn't let them  (him) do DNA testing??
> ...



Well, I can go to the grocery store  

April Wahlin


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 21, 2011)

Well the interrogation of that cop gave the defense more ground for their closing arguments on the chloroform issue.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I wasn't aware that the legal system 'feels.'  But if it does, I'm sure the legal system has 'felt' it had the right person on trial many many times.  Check out The Innocence Project:  http://www.innocenceproject.org/?gclid=CPXOp-GRyKkCFZJR7AodimaAqQ


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !
> ...



LOL.  I'm pretty sure my septic tank guy doesn't do discussion boards.  But he DOES like gourmet coffee~


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



I'll bet you know that, too, based on your lifestyle.  Thanks for voluntarily disclosing, sunshine!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Well aware.  Look at Cindy Sommer's case.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that I'm gonna rant about. The clear badgering of "experts" presented by the defense team, and the clear attempt to "cheapen" the "value" of an expert's testimony by the State (Ashton) and the media is truly annoying and lacks objectivity. The testimony of the well respected Dr. Werner Spitz was skimmed over and was really eye popping to me. Dr. Werner Spitz raised more reasonable doubt in my mind than can be overcome by the tactics of the slimy Ashton.
> ...



Judges can abuse their discretion.  And abuse of discretion has been a frequent accusation in appeals.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I was looking for confirming words such as *IS* an outline, or* IS* a back, a bottom... That's the English training I had in school. Speculation isn't affirmative.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> In Session ALWAYS cuts to commercials right during the heart of the defense's case. Here this expert is totally disproving the theory that the duct tape was on Caylee prior to her decomposing, and that Casey's DNA would have "worn off" and they cut to a fu**ing commercial? If that was an expert presented by Ashton there is no way they go to this commercial break.



The jury still gets to hear it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Nope. But they can't prove who put it there either, nor even why.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > thetruthsetufre said:
> ...



you are so 'JB's'!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Well, he and I are both gainfully employede which does not seem to be the case with you and some others on here.  BTW:  Have we met before.  It seems we have.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I'd be lost without double-sided tape.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I'm viewing this entire case as a juror should, and as jurors are INSTRUCTED to. Case closed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Well the interrogation of that cop gave the defense more ground for their closing arguments on the chloroform issue.



How do they know if was Casey who Googled chloroform?  Besides it being her computer.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I never had an epic fail to begin with, except in your "opinion" which you apparently claim *you* are entitled to, but I'm not.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What kinda job is that????


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Not as a typist.  Obviously.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Ohh, but what about the rebuttal?  Hippo.
You are so predictable, so lame.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



You did it again! Unfucking real. Those quotes of mine are completely unrelated to the Casey Anthony trial itself, and my opinion of her innocence or guilt. So now I shall say it in plain English: *I think you are more of a psycho than Casey Anthony because of your off-the-wall, wild-eyed, profane and insulting manner of attacking my persona rather than my opinion.* There are more than one "typecast" of a psycho, you know, and I'd much prefer to be in the actual company of someone like Casey Anthony than an egotistical narcissist like you. Plain enough?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



If you can sleep better thinking that, then carry on.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Is that where you do all your heavy thinking?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

Magpie, are you going to when ICA gets the chair???


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I match the info with the movement.  Yours belongs there.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !



Exactly. Ashton comes off as just a mean sonovabitch, and the jury will note that. The trial has become a circus: Ashton as a pissed-off prosecutor who thought he had a case for murder one based on shoddy evidence, and Baez as a goofy store-front lawyer who thinks court procedures apply to everyone but him. I keep thinking of the TV series "Boston Legal" where Denny Craig was allowed to go only so far with his blunders before Alan Shore stepped in and wrapped up the case.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !
> ...


It proved it's case.  your girlie gets the chair.  And JB looks the clown.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunatly , just like nancy grace , most of you have blinders on . also you have a crooked prosecuter who has made a complete mockery of the legal system . this entire case is based on guesswork and very sloppy police work . for one thing ask yourself this , why would george leave a note and drive an hour and a half to daytona to commit suicide if he wasnt guilty ? get real people . the defense case makes way more sense than the states bs fabricated evidence . the state did not prove its case to me in any way shape or form . yes she looks guilty , george looks guilty , lee looks guilty , cindy looks guilty , procecuter jeff dipshit is definatly guilty . why is he afraid of the defense witnesses telling their opinions or truth ? objection ! objection ! freaking moron ! his attitude im sure has already pushed some jurors toward NOT GUILTY due to his attitude and trying to manipulate witnesses by refusing to depose them just because hes scared of a truthfull opinion . heres the facts folks , all it is going to take is ONE JUROR LIKE ME TO VOTE NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS , SHE WALKS DUE TO PROSECUTORIAL MISCONDUCT IN THE EYES OF THE JURY. THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE , DID NOT CONNECT CASEY TO THE CRIME . REASONABLE DOUBT WILL SET HER FREE . CHOKE ON THAT NANCY !
> ...



I rest my case about your own obvious mental illness, because reading your crap is like reading something someone writes who is allowed to have his straitjacket off twice a day. When you lace your "opinions" with garbage like that, any opinion loses any credibility it might have.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I can't seem to make heads nor tails of your post, your grammar is terrible! And you definitely need some extra help in the spelling class.
> ...



Good grief, people, this thread already has nearly 1900 hits, so lighten up. Just because the majority has Casey *A.N.T.H.O.N.Y *(giggle) convicted already doesn't mean a few of us (a _very_ few, so quitcherbitchen) can't voice our own speculation on who, how, and what caused the death of Caylee.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



You've revealed your agenda.  Duly noted.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 21, 2011)

Dabs said:


> And you know, something else that bugs the shit outta me! ICA glides in the courtroom, every damn day, with a smirk on her face, does anyone else notice that??
> She doesn't appear upset, or look sad because she's not going to see her baby ever again. She doesn't appear distraught, like she sits in her cell and worries all night long. She doesn't appear to be anything, but a wicked witch, acting like she's all innocent and what's up with her constantly fixing her clothing??
> Every time I see her, she is messing with her blouse or shirt, what's she wanting to be all pretty for??
> God she makes me sick!



What kind of face should she have on Mom? Maybe what looks like a smirk to you is an attempt to look pleasant at least, and nothing else. Do you know her personally to determine her normal facial expressions? I'm guessing not.

But like the lady hangmen on HLN, those mundane things are what's important in forming their opinions. Yesterday evening, Jane Valez-Mitchell wasn't into her show ten minutes before she blurted out that Casey was faking tears.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



This thread makes me doubt the jury system more and more.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > And you know, something else that bugs the shit outta me! ICA glides in the courtroom, every damn day, with a smirk on her face, does anyone else notice that??
> ...



Why are you making excuses for bad behavior?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



LOL, and you could serve!  The Horror!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



We are not tied down to the rules of a jury or we wouldn't be discussing the case at all.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

To me, Casey does have fake tears. I'm not saying that the television people who are on Tv announcing it knows everything, but they have been around the criminal system long enough to know if a person is a faker or not. And almost all of the news stations that have been broadcasting this trial, have all said- Casey has crocodile tears.
Right now, Casey is in jail, where I feel she belongs, that makes me pretty damn happy!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Certainly not.  You can invoke any kind of reality you want...


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



As do I. I really like Kona beans. The real ones, not those mixed with Arab beans. It's a medium blend, but just make it stronger. I enoy Costa Rica too. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



Oh calm down maggie, I own you now. I exposed your illness, plain and simple. Now you're back tracking and acting like I typed those words and opinions for you. Get a grip sistO. If you want blood, you got it. 

Hey maggie? Yuh know that weird feeling that you get in your stomach when you go to log in here? That's BH inside your head, or stomach for that matter. Now it doesn't have to be that way though. Just suck it up and move on. I am more than willing to attempt in the future to have a discussion about this case without insults. 

Obviously we all are interested in this case, and we all enjoy debating it. If we all agree to attack the message instead of the Messenger, I think it can all work out for the better. Doesn't mean we can't disagree, and we might have some ups and downs in the future again. However, it just means that we all do our best to not make it personal when we do. 






 ~BH


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 21, 2011)

The defense had possession of (eta; a copy) hard drive for over two years and never looked at the june 16th 2008 activity?  nor its own forensic analysis of the drive?

how is this not incompetence?  most certainly is grounds for an appeal.

ok, back to the bickering.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Sweetie, grow a brain.  We can't convict her...thats    the   jury's    job.

That you and the rest of    the ICA team (1900 hits makes you the small egotistical  minority )  think they are so much more smarter than everyone else is what is funny.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


  No me  
 If she isn't convicted then we will agee





Seriously, murderers go free all the time.  Sitting on a jury is hard  ....talking smak on a message board wanting to  free  a child killer is easy


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> The defense had possession of (eta; a copy) hard drive for over two years and never looked at the june 16th 2008 activity?  nor its own forensic analysis of the drive?
> 
> how is this not incompetence?  most certainly is grounds for an appeal.
> 
> ok, back to the bickering.



I don't know.   Appealing due to defense incompetence is hard 

Me bicker,  why I oughta!!!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > And you know, something else that bugs the shit outta me! ICA glides in the courtroom, every damn day, with a smirk on her face, does anyone else notice that??
> ...



Get real.
We have all seen MANY photos of Casey..when she was dancing, when she was partying, when she was holding Caylee, when she was with her brother, when she was with her friends, when she was out shopping and using her friend's checks that she stole.....plenty of photos of Casey.
One has had more than enough opportunities to get an idea of her personality, and she appears to me, to be smirking, in court.
She doesn't look distraught...for God's sake, wouldn't you be a basket case if it were YOUR little girl found in the woods??
And there sat your ass on trial for her murder??
I am pretty certain, that most people, the innocent people, would be sitting there NOT looking like Casey Anthony.
Hell half the time she looks pissed.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 21, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > The defense had possession of (eta; a copy) hard drive for over two years and never looked at the june 16th 2008 activity?  nor its own forensic analysis of the drive?
> ...



zoom, bang, right to the moon alice!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 21, 2011)

I had meeting tonight and_ actually _missed some of the trial  


Catching up this made me laugh:  Richard Hornsby tweet:
 "Jose Baez still hasn't made one point in the #CaseyAnthony trial!"   

It's funny 'cause it's true :


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Read Casey's diary, anyone?
> 
> This girl is guilty as hell....



Which part? The controversial entry produced as evidence by the prosecution is, _ONCE AGAIN_, pure speculation, because it does not say exactly what she was referring to.

The entry is dated June 21, but it is unknown when it was written. It also includes "03" in a facing page, which the defense says means it was written before Caylee Anthony was born.
_
"I have no regrets, just a bit worried. I just want for everything to work out okay.
I completely trust my own judgement & know that I made the right decision. I just hope that the end justifies the means.

I just want to know what the future will hold for me. I guess I will soon see -- This is the happiest that I have been in a very long time.

I hope that my happiness will continue to grow -- I've made new friends that I really like. I've surrounded myself with good people -- I am finally happy. Let's just hope that it doesn't change."
_

Read more: Casey Anthony Diary Entry - Orlando News Story - WESH Orlando


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> When we are talking about a murder trial this is what I need:
> 
> - A murder weapon
> - A motive
> ...



 Short and to the point. Good job.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > When we are talking about a murder trial this is what I need:
> ...



Duct tape was NOT the "murder weapon." It's been proven that it was placed over or near her mouth AFTER she was already dead. Dr. G only testified that her finding would be that  duct tape placed in that manner would constitute a homicide, but she DID NOT say that the duct tape caused her death.

As I've pointed out before, from records and testimony, Casey was driving Lazzaro's jeep between June 17th and June 22, 2008. So who was driving "her" car????


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > When we are talking about a murder trial this is what I need:
> ...



Casey, Cindy, George all had access to those. The diary is not *proof* either.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I think "thetruthsetufre" is a sock puppet.
> They just became a member in June 2011.
> They have only made 5 posts and all 5 have been in this thread *sigh*



How funny. You've got a month veteran status over "thetruthsetufre" -- yowza.  And by the way, I can think of at least one person who used to post regularly on this board who easily could have created a sock puppet in you.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I think "thetruthsetufre" is a sock puppet.
> ...



What's your point??


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



You've got to be kidding. If Baez is proven incompetent in her defense, she gets a whole new trial. But I wouldn't hold my breath; I don't think that's what they're aiming for anyway.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



It's unfortunate, but those of us who actually want the truth (regardless what it is) have to go to alternate sources from HLN which sets the stage for all the other "reports" on the news regarding this trial. It takes some digging, but of course you and R.D., et al., can't be bothered. Therefore, just accusing those of us who read and listen clearly to BOTH SIDES of the evidence are labeled pathetic, liars, sock puppets, blah blah blah. So typical of today's reactionary attitude. Now _that's_ what's pathetic.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



And her ass still sits in jail


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Duct tape was NOT the "murder weapon." It's been proven that it was placed over or near her mouth AFTER she was already dead. Dr. G only testified that her finding would be that  duct tape placed in that manner would constitute a homicide, but she DID NOT say that the duct tape caused her death.
> 
> As I've pointed out before, from records and testimony, Casey was driving Lazzaro's jeep between June 17th and June 22, 2008. So who was driving "her" car????



  Stop pretending you're the end all and be all of evidence determination.   The tape was placed on the babies mouth while alive has been proven to my satisfaction.  Can you move on now?

No one, she parked it somewhere.  Stole her boyfriends jeep for the week, typical ICA


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > This is a capitol murder case.
> ...



Well then make *your* case, genius. You still haven't. 

Ironically, you don't change your MO from topic to topic on this message board. You just assume everyone is going to take _your_ word for something because you will unequivocally state what is, or is not, and that should be enough. (Well, R.D., sez, so it must be true...) Sorry, but you've never been able to suck *me* in with that strategy.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



If "we" are that pathetic, why do you bother coming in here to post back with us??


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> It's unfortunate, but those of us who actually want the truth (regardless what it is) have to go to alternate sources from HLN which sets the stage for all the other "reports" on the news regarding this trial. It takes some digging, but of course you and R.D., et al., can't be bothered. Therefore, just accusing those of us who read and listen clearly to BOTH SIDES of the evidence are labeled pathetic, liars, sock puppets, blah blah blah. So typical of today's reactionary attitude. Now _that's_ what's pathetic.



Remind us again who is Stacy Anderson?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Let me educate you chatters some more.
> 
> First degree murder: a murder that is committed with premeditation or during the course of a serious felony (as kidnapping) or that otherwise (as because of extreme cruelty) requires the most serious punishment under the law.
> 
> ...



Well so far, he seems to have the judge on his side. But I keep expecting Ashton to get so angry he'll start slamming books on the podium or something. His attitude is a huge red flag that he's frustrated because he can't provide solid proof of a damned thing in the State's murder one complaint. Of course Ashton is apparently some Big Kahuna in the litigation field, so he's got his reputation to look out for too.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > It's unfortunate, but those of us who actually want the truth (regardless what it is) have to go to alternate sources from HLN which sets the stage for all the other "reports" on the news regarding this trial. It takes some digging, but of course you and R.D., et al., can't be bothered. Therefore, just accusing those of us who read and listen clearly to BOTH SIDES of the evidence are labeled pathetic, liars, sock puppets, blah blah blah. So typical of today's reactionary attitude. Now _that's_ what's pathetic.
> ...



Yes......yes, I clearly have been watching the Casey Anthony trial, haven't you R.D.??


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Another problem with this case is the extreme lack of objectivity by the media. The presentations and breakdown of each day are given to us by former prosecutors, law enforcement specialists, and people who automatically side with the State's theories no matter what. You throw the human element of a dead child into the issue and you get the type of universal response to Casey's weirdo type behavior to this circumstantial evidence case. Taking my dislike for Baez and Casey herself out of the picture, I can objectively say the State has FAILED to prove without reasonable doubt the murder of Caylee Anthony at the hands of her mother. I'm sorry but if I'm on that jury I convict her for being deceptive to the police and nothing else has been proven beyond reasonable doubt for me. Keep watching Nancy Grace and letting this bald headed TruTV guy tell you how to think.



The media frenzy over this has been going on for over two years. Every report, every tabloid "story" has Casey Anthony portrayed exactly the way the prosecution set her up in this trial, with not a single one of those story-tellers bothering to dig very deep into the entire dysfunctional family's habits and activities.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > Another problem with this case is the extreme lack of objectivity by the media. The presentations and breakdown of each day are given to us by former prosecutors, law enforcement specialists, and people who automatically side with the State's theories no matter what. You throw the human element of a dead child into the issue and you get the type of universal response to Casey's weirdo type behavior to this circumstantial evidence case. Taking my dislike for Baez and Casey herself out of the picture, I can objectively say the State has FAILED to prove without reasonable doubt the murder of Caylee Anthony at the hands of her mother. I'm sorry but if I'm on that jury I convict her for being deceptive to the police and nothing else has been proven beyond reasonable doubt for me. Keep watching Nancy Grace and letting this bald headed TruTV guy tell you how to think.
> ...



Well IF she is innocent, it is her lawyer's job (Baez) to get her out of the mess she created.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Another thing that I'm gonna rant about. The clear badgering of "experts" presented by the defense team, and the clear attempt to "cheapen" the "value" of an expert's testimony by the State (Ashton) and the media is truly annoying and lacks objectivity. The testimony of the well respected Dr. Werner Spitz was skimmed over and was really eye popping to me. Dr. Werner Spitz raised more reasonable doubt in my mind than can be overcome by the tactics of the slimy Ashton.



Spitz's testimony should have been a blockbuster, but you're correct, it was skimmed over as meaning not much because he's an old guy. I mean what does he know about modern forensics, according to the ladies of HLN? Forget the fact that he's still one of the world's foremost authority on forensics. Notice that Ashton spent very little time attacking him in his usual manner. Another red flag.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that I'm gonna rant about. The clear badgering of "experts" presented by the defense team, and the clear attempt to "cheapen" the "value" of an expert's testimony by the State (Ashton) and the media is truly annoying and lacks objectivity. The testimony of the well respected Dr. Werner Spitz was skimmed over and was really eye popping to me. Dr. Werner Spitz raised more reasonable doubt in my mind than can be overcome by the tactics of the slimy Ashton.
> ...



Yes, he does, and if I were a juror, I would be wondering why.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Well then make *your* case, genius. You still haven't.
> 
> Ironically, you don't change your MO from topic to topic on this message board. You just assume everyone is going to take _your_ word for something because you will unequivocally state what is, or is not, and that should be enough. (Well, R.D., sez, so it must be true...) Sorry, but you've never been able to suck *me* in with that strategy.



They have to prove motive? 

_I _don't have to prove a thing you brat.  

The State does  and I have posted  many times I agree with them and why .  I am not playing detective like you and some others here who so desperately appear to be  seeking some sick personal fulfillment  in this  tragedy. 

You have doubts - no sh**?  Stop asking questions if you don't like the factual testimonial  answes  you get


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > thetruthsetufre said:
> ...



I agree. Belvin won't allow the defense to offer different possibilities for certain "results" testified to for the prosecution, but just this morning allowed Ashton to offer several "what if" scenarios as a result of the testimony of the female FBI toxicology expert (can't remember her name, but won't even try for fear of getting bashed by the righteous here). 

At some point after the trial, someone will post a count of the number of times Belvin sustained a prosecution objection and overruled a defense objection.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that I'm gonna rant about. The clear badgering of "experts" presented by the defense team, and the clear attempt to "cheapen" the "value" of an expert's testimony by the State (Ashton) and the media is truly annoying and lacks objectivity. The testimony of the well respected Dr. Werner Spitz was skimmed over and was really eye popping to me. Dr. Werner Spitz raised more reasonable doubt in my mind than can be overcome by the tactics of the slimy Ashton.
> ...



I think Dr. Lee's purchase price was too high.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> In Session ALWAYS cuts to commercials right during the heart of the defense's case. Here this expert is totally disproving the theory that the duct tape was on Caylee prior to her decomposing, and that Casey's DNA would have "worn off" and they cut to a fu**ing commercial? If that was an expert presented by Ashton there is no way they go to this commercial break.



You noticed that too? Then they'll come back on and give their VERSION of what we missed.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > thetruthsetufre said:
> ...



No one.  It had Caylee's dead body in the back, and it stunk.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I agree. Belvin won't allow the defense to offer different possibilities for certain "results" testified to for the prosecution, but just this morning allowed Ashton to offer several "what if" scenarios as a result of the testimony of the female FBI toxicology expert (can't remember her name, but won't even try for fear of getting bashed by the righteous here).
> 
> At some point after the trial, someone will post a count of the number of times Belvin sustained a prosecution objection and overruled a defense objection.



in other words...some one will post a count of the number if idiot objections Bozo got overruled    ( I'm just having fun at your expense 'cause it's so important to ya)

The Judge has been pretty even handed, he has even helped the Bozo on a few occasions.  He might just be annoyed at his lack of professionalism and character though.   He has also ridden Ashton on occasion.   

Is there anyone or anything except Bozo and buddies, and the woefully few honest souls here-   that haven't cheated her?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Correct. And what difference do those specific dates mean?? Caylee was last seen alive on June 16th, and she was with Casey.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



That I listen to everything? Yes, even the rebuttal? How is that "lame"?? WTF?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Magpie, are you going to when ICA gets the chair???



If enough evidence is provided that proves her guilty, I will admit I'm wrong. What will you do if enough evidence proves she is *not* guilty? Slither away? That's the only danger in taking such an adamantly one-side position on a case such as this, you know. It can be mighty embarrassing to have to admit you've been wrong along and jumped to conclusions before all the facts are in. I've been admitting my mistakes all my life, so it will come easy for me if I am. In fact, my sig once was "Admit your mistakes and move on..."


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



That's so third grade. _(Ohhh, I made a poopy joke!)_


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



They haven't proven anything except that Caylee is dead. But I'm getting bored arguing that same thing with you people who are so convinced you're right that you should just storm the jail land drag Casey out and lynch her that I'm not even going to discuss it with you anymore. It's a waste of time.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > thetruthsetufre said:
> ...



And thetruthsetufre still thougt he was testifying yesterday.   Both wrong   The taxpayers a picking up the tab so the sky is the limit.Cheney Mason had said in court earlier this year that Lee would be willing to work for a crate of oranges

The defense said Dr. Lee has nothing of value to contribute to the defense, and therefore won't be at trial. CLICK  &  http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=70057594

You gonna whine a call me names for pointing out a few more facts?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



If she sat there in tears all the time, they'd have to call a recess every 15 minutes. No, *you* get real.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



What was yours? I merely responded. D'oh...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Duct tape was NOT the "murder weapon." It's been proven that it was placed over or near her mouth AFTER she was already dead. Dr. G only testified that her finding would be that  duct tape placed in that manner would constitute a homicide, but she DID NOT say that the duct tape caused her death.
> ...



Move on _TO WHAT?_ You're the one who brought up duct tape again. My God, you people are just acting stupid now. 

I'm not "pretending" anything, genius. I'm merely pointing out the flaws in the prosecution's evidence. And there are a slew of them, but of course you prefer to get your "information" from a biased blogsite or two, and "pretend" that YOU'RE the one that has got all the evidence needed.

Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Because I always try to keep it honest. Just ask R.D. It's why s/he loves coming after me.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > It's unfortunate, but those of us who actually want the truth (regardless what it is) have to go to alternate sources from HLN which sets the stage for all the other "reports" on the news regarding this trial. It takes some digging, but of course you and R.D., et al., can't be bothered. Therefore, just accusing those of us who read and listen clearly to BOTH SIDES of the evidence are labeled pathetic, liars, sock puppets, blah blah blah. So typical of today's reactionary attitude. Now _that's_ what's pathetic.
> ...



Oh give it a rest, idiot(s).


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Dabbie and R.D. sittin' in a tree. How cute.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > thetruthsetufre said:
> ...



That's the only thing I can agree on. I don't know why Cheney Mason doesn't take the lead but it must have something to do with ego. I'd love to be a fly on the wall during the after-hours review of the daily proceedings.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Well then make *your* case, genius. You still haven't.
> ...



Stop trying to prove the case is already over, and I'll stop asking questions about "factual"??? information with holes as big as Texas. This is a fucking discussion board, and I'll say any goddamned thing I want. *You* don't rule.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Move on _TO WHAT?_ You're the one who brought up duct tape again. My God, you people are just acting stupid now.
> 
> I'm not "pretending" anything, genius. I'm merely pointing out the flaws in the prosecution's evidence. And there are a slew of them, but of course you prefer to get your "information" from a biased blogsite or two, and "pretend" that YOU'RE the one that has got all the evidence needed.
> 
> Unfuckingbelievable.



Maggie,  all   ribbing aside are you_ trying_ to be an ass for sport?  I can't believe you're really as gullible as you come off in this thread.  I assumed the back and forth was a game but I am beginning to wonder.

I answered "Duct tape" because I was  asked what was the  murder weapon in my view and the States theory. 

  You went ballistic, again, and started in   on nonsense accusations.  You do that constantly, what is the problem here? We all want the killer (hider) punished - or at least I thought we did.   And pointing out the flaws of the other side_ is_ the debate  Now I wonder about that too  

 Are you like thetruthsetufre  that you know she is guilty, but know it hasn't been proven???  Because if so your superiority and persecution complexes are way too much for me to have any more fun poking at.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



The forensic evidence was still being presented this morning which questions whether the body was in fact ever in the trunk. And George Anthony was the only one who SAID he saw Caylee alive on the 16th. And I don't believe him anymore than you believe Casey.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



There, there.  Settle down.  You're beginning to sound like ICA in one of her jail phone conversations.    Is that your watch beeping?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I am real lady.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Lee had already billed them $7,000+ for his testimony in 2008. I don't think he comes cheap. I have no idea what more he could offer now, so if he's expensive, why pay for redundancy?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Move on _TO WHAT?_ You're the one who brought up duct tape again. My God, you people are just acting stupid now.
> ...



My "problem" is the same as it's been from the outset, before I even began posting here. I believe in that old-fashioned rule that everyone is presumed innocent until proven guilty. And I think there is enough provable history of this dysfunctional family's lifestyle that leads me to believe that this was NOT all Casey's doing. And I believe the prosecution has not made it's case that it is. It's really that simple.

But when I see that 99% of the people posting in this thread have got the whole thing locked up, Casey's guilty as charged, and then the ugly comments that they want to see her rot in jail before the trial even gets going, really REALLY pisses me off.

And one other thing: If I didn't already know your method of posting, I _might_ have thought you were "poking fun" if you had given some clue that you were. But I know you can't stand to be wrong, and you're not having "fun," but insistent that you have the last word, which you hope will be seen as some sort of truth just because you say so. As I said, that's your MO. And suddenly I'm supposed to think you're just "ribbing" me? Uh, no.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Your avatar is quite appropriate.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



There's therapy for that.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> My "problem" is the same as it's been from the outset, before I even began posting here. I believe in that old-fashioned rule that everyone is presumed innocent until proven guilty. And I think there is enough provable history of this dysfunctional family's lifestyle that leads me to believe that this was NOT all Casey's doing. And I believe the prosecution has not made it's case that it is. It's really that simple.


No, your hostility has got to be more than that.


> But when I see that 99% of the people posting in this thread have got the whole thing locked up, Casey's guilty as charged, and then the ugly comments that they want to see her rot in jail before the trial even gets going, really REALLY pisses me off.


Why?   It doesn't piss me off that you want to blame other people for the death


> And one other thing: If I didn't already know your method of posting, I _might_ have thought you were "poking fun" if you had given some clue that you were. But I know you can't stand to be wrong, and you're not having "fun," but insistent that you have the last word, which you hope will be seen as some sort of truth just because you say so. As I said, that's your MO. And suddenly I'm supposed to think you're just "ribbing" me? Uh, no.


You really don't see the irony in this post?   I think closer to the truth is you hate to be disagreed with and I very seldom do agree with you.  

You win, though. I will never point out when you're  wrong ever again   I won't even disagree with you, ever.

Maggie is always right from this day forward.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Why thank you!!!!! That's the nicest thing you have said to me!!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 22, 2011)

don't make me stop this car!

why get so emotionally attached to the process and outcome of this trial?

a precious little girl has died a heinous death and somebody must pay - on this we can all agree.  

some are certain ICA is a ruthless manipulative killer and should fry.

some think ICA is probably guilty of something and should recieve punishment.

some think the state is heavily burdened with proving beyond a reasonable doubt; regardless of their individual perceptions.

some have no clue.

but come on already kids...lighten up.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 22, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> don't make me stop this car!
> 
> why get so emotionally attached to the process and outcome of this trial?
> 
> ...


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > don't make me stop this car!
> ...



LOL, I'm not.  A y attitude will get the same back from me, every time.  magpie needs to git over herbadself!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> To me, Casey does have fake tears. I'm not saying that the television people who are on Tv announcing it knows everything, but they have been around the criminal system long enough to know if a person is a faker or not. And almost all of the news stations that have been broadcasting this trial, have all said- Casey has crocodile tears.
> Right now, Casey is in jail, where I feel she belongs, that makes me pretty damn happy!



So the media is biased.  Who would have thought?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > To me, Casey does have fake tears. I'm not saying that the television people who are on Tv announcing it knows everything, but they have been around the criminal system long enough to know if a person is a faker or not. And almost all of the news stations that have been broadcasting this trial, have all said- Casey has crocodile tears.
> ...



Which Media member is on the jury?  WTFC's what the media is...


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Casey the baby killer is finished. ~BH


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 22, 2011)

major but welcome rain storm here in the pacific, lost connectivity...sorry to have hit and run.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 22, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



aww come now salty, maggie is just saying 'please, let us listen to the whole story' that is all... and i happen to agree.  there is no reason to lower yourself to board pejoratives, you and i are new here...lets lighten up, if there is a history amongst posters then so be it.

big picture  big picture 

ok, i need a glass of wine.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 22, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Casey the baby killer is finished. ~BH



you crack me up; in a good way.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Casey the baby killer is finished. ~BH
> ...



Always here to entertain you all Kiki. 

Everyone needs a bad guy, maybe to laugh at sometimes. I'll do the dirty work though, I am ok with that. Only I don't look at it as dirty, because at the end of the day, I am very serious about this case. I have a baby girl who is very close to Caylee's age. I can't even fathom how this happened to this little girl. I would like to think that people don't do these kinds of things. However, I am gonna post a story later on from out here in Northern California that will make what Cssey did look like mercy.

Anyway, If she killed her, In BH world she would pay the ultimate price. An eye for an eye. A life for a life. That's it my friend. ~BH


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 22, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Not one of us who walks this earth should even consider the possibility of these horrendous circumstances, even more so those who have a lovely little one in their charge.  

But not one of these sentiments means the state proved their case.  So please, let the system run its course and let us all be worthy spectators.  Please.

Doesn't anybody think that the abscence of bugs around the corpse area is weird?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



What's weird about that, I am all open ears?  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

~BH


----------



## R.D. (Jun 23, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Not one of us who walks this earth should even consider the possibility of these horrendous circumstances, even more so those who have a lovely little one in their charge.
> 
> But not one of these sentiments means the state proved their case.  So please, let the system run its course and let us all be worthy spectators.  Please.
> 
> Doesn't anybody think that the abscence of bugs around the corpse area is weird?



I understand you wanting to hear the case to the end - I think we all do 

I think the State has proved it's case and am waiting for the defense to do something - anything - to 1) address their OS or 2) present some reasonable doubt.   

So far nothing imo.  Caylee was last seen alive with ICA but ICA was not responsible for her death? Nothing the defense has brought forward to date has created a REASONABLE doubt

How's your head?     We went to a wine tasting last night...mmmmmm


----------



## Dabs (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I feel you here BH~
I have grandchildren, ages 12 down to age 2.
And one of my granddaughters is named Kaylea Marie....just a slight spelling difference, and she is but one year older than this little Caylee Anthony.
I think about what if it were my Kaylea that this happened to, or any of my other grandchildren. You can bet your LIFE, I would be a nutcase. I would have lost it a long time ago, the tears would not have stopped, the sleepness nights would made me look like Godzilla of the mornings. I would no doubt need drugs to get me to function thru the day. I wouldn't be able to eat. I would lose all interest in living, of that I'm sure.
I know this because when I lost my Mother, I literally had a breakdown!
And this is a child.....I don't even wanna think about how I would be dealing with things *sigh*


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 23, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Not one of us who walks this earth should even consider the possibility of these horrendous circumstances, even more so those who have a lovely little one in their charge.
> ...



head is just fine thanks!  i never opened the bottle.  the power keeps going out here, so i just went to bed.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> ~BH



sorry, lost power again.

logically shouldnt a decomposing body have bugs around it?  thats all.  no great insight, not even sure its relevant.  just, well...weird.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 23, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > ~BH
> ...



Deomposing yes, thats why the found evidence of such bugs in the trunk

Fully skeletonized   I don't think so.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 23, 2011)

Defense withness expert Barry Logan ...

The embattled director of the State Patrol crime labs  has resigned, accepting responsibility for allegations of sloppy work and fraud that jeopardized more than 100 DUI breath-test results in the past year. CLICK

Will Ashton bring this out in cross?  And if so another witness will bite the dust if he hasn't already as he can only testify to  toxicology not forensic science


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



oldsalt is not new here.  He has been here for a couple years/names now.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 23, 2011)

So, i've been away for a few days -- had a surgical procedure done on my back Monday.

I just tuned into the trial in time to see *Cindy Anthony *testify *she* made the computer searches for chloroform, acetone, head injuries and etc . . . .


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 23, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> So, i've been away for a few days -- had a surgical procedure done on my back Monday.
> 
> I just tuned into the trial in time to see *Cindy Anthony *testify *she* made the computer searches for chloroform, acetone, head injuries and etc . . . .



yes, its quite interesting.  

wishing you a swift recovery.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 23, 2011)

Egads. This chick for the State is getting* pissed*. She looks like she would like to strangle her. HA!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 23, 2011)

Ashton almost blew a gasket earlier.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 23, 2011)

Cindy suddenly claims she did the chloroform searches and her work time cards are wrong.

There was never a doubt she was as a liar too


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 23, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Cindy suddenly claims she did the chloroform searches and her work time cards are wrong.
> 
> There was never a doubt she was as a liar too



wasn't it funny when the prosecution asked "ma'am, are you recalling these things now because you changed your medication?"


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 23, 2011)

I do hope this jury is smart enough to see the BS.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 23, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy suddenly claims she did the chloroform searches and her work time cards are wrong.
> ...



  Yeah, that was a hoot.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 23, 2011)

Told you dumbasses you were jumping to conclusions.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 23, 2011)

Circumstantial evidence AT BEST. You need a murder weapon, a true link to the murder weapon and the accused, along with a motive to go for the type of murder case the State did. Casey Anthony is going to jail for lying to cops, that is it, now go jump off your roofs crazy people.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 23, 2011)

One lie Cindy said on the stand today.

She testified   she could not show overtime being she was a supervisor, 40 hour weeks because she was salaried

On page 11 *HERE* she logged a 48.5 hours that week.   In fact most weeks she logged overtime


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 23, 2011)

LMFAO the liberal media covering this case needs to all be put in an African prison naked.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 23, 2011)

The scary thing about this message board is some of you will be on a Jury one day, and you clearly don't understand the statement and the direct order from the court of law that you treat everyone as "innocent til proven guilty beyond reasonable doubt". People who try to make objective observations while using emotions end up being biased and inaccurate.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 23, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> LMFAO the liberal media covering this case needs to all be put in an African prison naked.



Whats wrong with you?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 23, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> The scary thing about this message board is some of you will be on a Jury one day, and you clearly don't understand the statement and the direct order from the court of law that you treat everyone as "innocent til proven guilty beyond reasonable doubt". People who try to make objective observations while using emotions end up being biased and inaccurate.



But we are not on a jury now. If we were we wouldn't be talking about the case or any of the evidence. So we can say what we believe. Now I think Casey did Kill her daughter, I believe that she tried to cover it up and that she did indeed dump the body. I am not certain that it was premeditated. However I lean towards that because I believe there were previous times when she drugged that little girl and left her in the trunk while she was out partying. Now I could be wrong, but the defense needs to show me that, ans so far they haven't.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > The scary thing about this message board is some of you will be on a Jury one day, and you clearly don't understand the statement and the direct order from the court of law that you treat everyone as "innocent til proven guilty beyond reasonable doubt". People who try to make objective observations while using emotions end up being biased and inaccurate.
> ...



Welcome to the real world where people don't draw conclusions before something has been thoroughly proven (the basis of Atheism), anyways, I don't know about you but I've seen a nice handful of cases on "The first 48" where individuals arrested looked much more "guilty" than Casey Anthony but low and behold, another individual was eventually arrested and convicted.

Give me a murder weapon, conclusively link Casey to the weapon, tell me how the weapon was used, and why. Without that, shut the f*** up State of Florida.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 23, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > thetruthsetufre said:
> ...



i can see this is very important to you.  Here is a FindLaw Blogger who agrees that the state's case is weak: Top 3 Reasons Casey Anthony Should Not Testify - Crime in the News - FindLaw Blotter 

i don't disagree with you either, but i'm not freaking out...breathe


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 23, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > thetruthsetufre said:
> ...



I don't watch much TV, never saw the show.....

Circumstantial evidence that has been shown is enough for me, for now....


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 23, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> thetruthsetufre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



*Important* to me?  I think not. I'm more interested in observing the child like jumping to conclusions from the media zombies that seem to congregate on this site. I'm sure one day Casey Anthony will burn in hell. That being said.... the State of Florida has done a horrible job at proving the guilt of Casey Anthony in a case that should be a slam dunk. It's simple, link the murder weapon, to the murderer, and furthermore to the victim. Circumstantial evidence cases are moronic to me.

Oh and by the way, the Jayson Williams case had a ton more evidence than this case, witnesses, a murder weapon in the murderers hand, but he got off because of reasonable doubt.



> In the spring of 2002, Williams was tried for the shooting death of 55-year-old limousine driver Costas "Gus" Christofi at Williams's estate in Alexandria Township, New Jersey on February 14, 2002. Christofi had been hired to drive Williams's NBA charity team from a Bethlehem, Pennsylvania event to his mansion, about 30 miles (48 km) northwest of Trenton, New Jersey. Members of Williams's NBA charity basketball team were present at the scene. The New York Post reported that Williams was playing with a shotgun while giving a tour of his 30,000-square-foot (2,800 m2) home when the weapon fired, killing Christofi.
> 
> That April, Williams was acquitted of the more serious charges against him, but the court's jury deadlocked on a charge of reckless manslaughter. He was convicted on four counts of trying to cover up the shooting. In January 2003, the family of Costas "Gus" Christofi settled with Williams in a wrongful death civil lawsuit for $2.75 million.
> 
> ...



Again, he shot his limo driver from a very close range, and why exactly did he get off? *BECAUSE THERE WERE WOOD CHIPS IN THE GUN, THAT'S RIGHT WOOD CHIPS IN THE DAMN GUN. THE DEFENSE WAS THAT IT "ACCIDENTALLY WENT OFF".* 

*A WITNESS IN THE JAYSON WILLIAMS CASE (BENOIT BENJAMIN) SAID IN COURT, ALONG WITH OTHERS, THAT JAYSON WILLIAMS REACHED INTO HIS GUN CABINET, PULLED HIS GUN OUT OF THE CABINET, AND SAID TO CHRISTOFI "FUCK YOU MOTHER FUCKER", AND PULLED THE TRIGGER.*

Similar trial in my mind, except one thing, THERE WERE ACTUAL WITNESSES TO THE MURDER OF CHRISTOFI. Due to reasonable doubt, Jayson Williams was not convicted of murder. That is *exactly* where this case will end up. *Casey Anthony will be convicted of lying to police, and that's it.*

Rookies.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 23, 2011)

oh there is most certainly some child like jumping going on


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 23, 2011)

This female defense attorney is losing the jury.  Shit, move along, woman..


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 23, 2011)

If the State was smart, they would be scurrying to Cindy's last work place and try to be placing her there, via her work computer at the exact same time she testified she was at home doing the questionable searches. Then they could try to impeach her testimony.

Cindy Anthony created a huge hole in the State's theory today. 
HUGE.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > ~BH
> ...



Not if it was decomposing somewhere else, and then dumped there recent to the find. Or it could have been wrapped up prior to being put there. I dunno, but another thing in regards to the drowning theory, even if that bs story were true, would a sane person just dump their daughters body in the woods like trash? No, they would have called 911 the minute they supposedly found their daughter, or grandaughter.  ~BH


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 23, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> If the State was smart, they would be scurrying to Cindy's last work place and try to be placing her there, via her work computer at the exact same time she testified she was at home doing the questionable searches. Then they could try to impeach her testimony.
> 
> Cindy Anthony created a huge hole in the State's theory today.
> HUGE.



She Lied.


----------



## thetruthsetufre (Jun 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > If the State was smart, they would be scurrying to Cindy's last work place and try to be placing her there, via her work computer at the exact same time she testified she was at home doing the questionable searches. Then they could try to impeach her testimony.
> ...



That's your opinion. Believe it or not, in the court of law, you have to *prove* someone is lying.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 23, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



So you believe that her work time cards are wrong? Isn't that so convenient...


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 23, 2011)

Is this case for real?

Are people like I just saw on the last page actually saying that circumstantial evidence doesn't count?

lol, holy freaking toledo. I know every mother goes on websites to find out about chloroform just before their child disappears.....

yeah, yeah, that's the ticket. the child has colic. oh wait....the kid is too old to have colic. 

Chloroform. Mom wanted to be a butterfly collector. yeah, yeah, that's the ticket.... She saw Terence Stamp in a movie and right before her child went missing she decided she needed to collect butterflies.

And purchase chloroform.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

thetruthsetufre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Yeah, With your theory, They never would have convicted Scott Petterson. They never proved that he lied at all. All he had was a missing boat anchor, and he liked to fish. He acted guilty just like Casey has. In fact, there has been way more lies by Casey then there were with Scott. Yet, He's sitting out here in California on death row isn't he? Florida is way more harsh than California. The bitch is gonna get a shot in the arm, or life in prison. Bet on it guy.  ~BH


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Oh cripes after this one murder case out west where the entomologist was a media hog and I still think convicted the wrong man, I'm not thrilled with the science as I once was because you end up having truly narcisstic maniacs who want to hog the spotlight during a murder trial.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Yeah I hear yuh. Alot of that going on in this trial. ~BH


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > If the State was smart, they would be scurrying to Cindy's last work place and try to be placing her there, via her work computer at the exact same time she testified she was at home doing the questionable searches. Then they could try to impeach her testimony.
> ...



She did lie, everyone is saying that.  She wants to keep Casey alive and she wants to know what happened.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 23, 2011)

I love how all the news commentators are willing to fry Casey Anthony over her fantastic lies, but aren't going to "pass judgement" on Cindy Anthony and the possibility she lied her ass off under oath today.

Also, interesting to me that George and Cindy are linking themselves to the *evidence*. 
Casey has never been connected to the infamous Duct Tape, only* George*.
Now Cindy has connected herself to the bizarre computer searches, *not* Casey.
*ALL* the Anthony's are liars.  And why should one be held accountable over the other? I say toss Perjury charges on both GA and CA.

And to who ever the poster was above that still can't see why GA would involve himself in a cover up. Simple. He couldn't afford to have an immediate autopsy done that could possibly show any signs of sexual abuse on little Caylee Anthony.

The State is in trouble, folks. Face it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 23, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



I'm thinking along the same lines. She has lost her Grand daughter and doesn't want to lose her Daughter.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> I love how all the news commentators are willing to fry Casey Anthony over her fantastic lies, but aren't going to "pass judgement" on Cindy Anthony and the possibility she lied her ass off under oath today.
> 
> Also, interesting to me that George and Cindy are linking themselves to the *evidence*.
> Casey has never been connected to the infamous Duct Tape, only* George*.
> ...



El WrongO bro. She's getting convicted just like Scott Petterson did. Way more lies, and way more circumstancial evidence. She's already done.  ~BH


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



It's rough.  She is also about crazy over all of this, especially Caylee.  She knows her daughter did it.  How can she justify this no matter what the story is and can she ever believe any story Casey tells?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



That very well could be the case here. You don't know until you're in someone elses shoes. I personally at first believed that George was in on the pool accident lie and believe it or not (in order to maybe save Casey's life) go along with the molestation defense. He could deny it, never get convicted, but possibly keep her from death row by maybe getting some sympathy by a juror who may have been molested themselves. He sure as hell never looked very angry on the stand. 

Unfortunately though, Their master plan just turned out to be shit because I don't believe anyone is buying it. Why would you cover up an accidental drowning? It happens everyday in America. = You wouldn't. ~BH


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



We had a real bad one up here. This pediatric forensic pathologist was just so out of line that parents and or siblings were being accused left right and center of every dastardly deed and the real maniac involved was the pathologist.

People went to jail for years. It's all coming unravelled now. This pathologist was a freaking sociopath. One poor mother accused of killing her baby out in Kingston almost lost her own life in jail with inmates. In the end, the family dog had actually killed the baby girl that the pathologist blatantly lied about the mother killing her daughter.

Now don't get me wrong, I know there are crazies who commit murders on a day to day. I love murder cases. Oh that doesn't come out right, does it?

I think Ms. Anthony is part of the guilty crew from all the data I have read to date. On the other hand I will go hand to hand over Westerfield who I thought got railroaded out in California.

I'm a stickler for details.

This case is interesting. But when you are googling chloroform, duct tape and head injuries, well maybe by the longest stretch of the imagination you are trying to reach the Ed Schultz show...........


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG. Nancy DisGrace is not bashing Cindy Anthony for her testimony.
She has her simpering face on, not her snarl.

Also the timing of the Anthony's "allowing" their attorney to release the statement that they do not think Casey Anthony is innocent and then BAM Cindy turns the State on their ass today with her testimony, is highly suspect to me.

The Anthony family equals smoke and mirrors. I say give'em some Snake Oil to sell.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



*Seriously*?
What trial are you watching? George Anthony was very combative on the stand.
And we disagree on the outcome. I think you're wrong. I think the State's case is goin' up in smoke.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Some nutcase out here in California up in Sacramento put her 6 week old baby daughter in a microwave that killed her. I almost had to vomit when I heard the story. Another nutcase out in Ohio was recently convicted of doing the same thing. I really don't know what the hell is wrong with these people, but they should be eradicated from the human gene pool. I would have both of them pulled apart by horses if it were up to me. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Yeah, "Seriously" 

I am watching the same case that I have been following since it first happened years ago. He was hardly "combative" at all. Unless you're easily fooled. I seen right through that load of bullshit. It was all staged and rehearsed prior to the drama by George and that bottomfeeding liar of a defense attorney. 

All I see is mass desperation, grasping at straws, Lie after lie after lie after lie and a whole shit load of circumstancial evidence. That's ok though, we give our opinions here, that's what we do. I disagree with yours as well. You'll see though., But will you come back after she's convicted and say well BH, you were right? I guess we'll see about that as well. ~BH


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 23, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I think you have captured the emotion of this. Right or wrong, her mother is in a state of suspension of any semblance of reality.

I cannot judge her. I cannot for the life of me even attempt to embrace her anguish. We like to think of ourselves as the caped crusaders who would rush in and do the right thing, but sometimes when it comes to our children sometimes could we do it?

I know I have with mine. Especially one teenage son at a certain point in time. But it wasn't easy. And we are talking minor infractions like throwing snowballs at cars.

What would you do if you actually even dreamed your daughter killed your grandaughter?
That thought would be unbearable.

yours,

td


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Somedays I think to myself oldtimers had it right. The herd was culled every hunting season or ice fishing season, lol.

Ol Uncle Bobby died in a "hunting" accident or Uncle Neville "fell down" the ice fishing hole.......We thinned the herd in an old fashioned and orderly way.

Whoopsies Uncle Bobby you shouldn't have touched cousin Susan and Uncle Neville why by golly by gosh you shouldn't have dreamed of touching Jimmy James.

And btw, my Baba actually saw 4 horses in the Ukraine. No wonder they had such a low murder rate unless it was by the state. Aye carumba. Fear is a good detterent and that one's a hummer.


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



If that occurs, I *will *come back and say you were right -- while I am still saying I don't agree in the verdict, if it's the DP. Not at this point with the evidence the State has provided. 

It's almost has if all the Anthony's set down and said "Let's confuse the fuck outta the jury. It's our best hope."


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



LMAO!  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



Yeah that could be. I think at the end of the day when it comes to killing children or even being accused of killing children, alot of the time the defense already has a harder uphill battle than a regular murder case. Without a doubt when it's your own child one is being accused of killing. That's why I mentioned the Scott Petterson case earlier, I think that had alot to do with him being convicted with only circumstancial evidence. We'll see about Casey though. ~BH


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



For all the years I have been following murder cases, a couple stand out. One was the case in SF where they tried to prosecute dog owners of a hate crime against gays because their presa canarios killed a lesbian activist. 

At the same time I was running articles around the net about Randall Dooley by Christie Blatchford.

You have never ever read about a murder case like Randall's reading Blatch. You just haven't. This is where a step mother killed Randall after brutalizing him for months on end and the "system" let Randall down to the point that his brother washed him in the bathtub and put new jammies on him before he called 911 to ask them to come and help his brother.

I like to think I have a good instinct about cases. This one screams guilty by the mother.

Sad.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 23, 2011)

OK lets have some fun.

What is the mother's defense? I'm curious you defenders of the mother? Let's play. I love murder mysteries.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 23, 2011)

OK lets have some fun.

What is the mother's defense? I'm curious you defenders of the mother? Let's play. I love murder mysteries.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Writer said:
> ...



I know the case in San FranSickO involving the dogs that attacked that gal. I was happy to see them convicted because they were not responsible dog owners and it cost that poor women her life, and what a horrible way to go. 

The hate crime arguement was a joke though, and they were not convicted on anything to do with that as far as I remember. It was the victims partner that she lived with that pushed that red diaper doper baby garbage. The two attorney's who got convicted deserved what they got. 

Those two nutcases adopted this white supremacist dude, who sold them the dogs from a dog fighting farm, and had threesomes with the guy. They were weirdo nutcases. However, Being weird doesn't make you guilty. They were found guilty because they were idiots who owned dogs. I know about these types, I have two of them living right next door to me. I love animals and have them myself, but I really despise people who can't control or take the time to train their dogs. ~BH


----------



## R.D. (Jun 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> OK lets have some fun.
> 
> What is the mother's defense? I'm curious you defenders of the mother? Let's play. I love murder mysteries.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> OK lets have some fun.
> 
> What is the mother's defense? I'm curious you defenders of the mother? Let's play. I love murder mysteries.



The problem with that is, Maggie and Sunshine have gone boating somewhere together.  ~BH


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Talk about morons. Aye carumba the Dianne Whipple case.  Two complete idiots who couldn't even spell Presa Canarios let alone handle them. And they are the lawyers? Oh btw though, during all of this I met a real deal activist who filled me in on how much money the state makes via incarceration. Yowzah. The guy was awesome. And I'm a major conservative not a lib since the 70's (I think it was a Bee Gee Moment) but he really really made sense. 

I learned a lot hanging at the SF Chronicle. That doesn't sound right either, lol.

And dogs like the Presas and other breeds I know and love could be considered lethal weapons.

I was just concerned at how far over the line the case was going to go. And to think either Hera or Bane knew Diane was a lesbian was just koo koo bye bye.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



My Sister in Law has one. They are very sweet dogs unless they are trained to kill. They can be aggressive though. When my daughter was born, we went over there for Christmas. The dog was jealous of my little baby daughter and growled at her. My Brother in law told my sister in law "put her outside (the dog), I don't trust her. I didn't trust the dog either. And I forbid my daughter going over to the house without the dog contained. 

However, other than that, the dog has never been anything but sweet and kind. I think it was a jealousy thing. Hell, she got the same treatment from our two cats when she was born. The female one, much like the dog, more so though. I dunno why. 

On another note td, Didn't Wipple's partner live with her? I am not sure about that, but do you recall if that was the case? ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 23, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > OK lets have some fun.
> ...



I am a defender of no one.  I have merely pointed out areas of reasonable doubt of which there have been several.  Not sure I believe the mother's testimony about chloroform, though.  
And I'm not on a boat.  Boat trip got rained out.  Hate that, I really looked forward to it.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



It was a joke Sunshine. Yeah, I understand getting rained out as well. I got a boat myself. I am sure it will clear up though soon enough for yuh. ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 24, 2011)

R.D. said:


> *HERE*
> 
> I was reading through the logs again and I think the proof of the lie is there.  On the stand today she said he and ICA were both on computer on the 17th....they took turns.
> 
> On page 21 phone logs indicate that btwn 10:59 and 22:23 (10:23 PM) Cindy placed 14 calls to ICA.  *Four calls btwn 2 and 2:30* when the google searches were done ( I am pretty sure) and one lasted 8 minutes.



Cindy wasn't credible.  And, someone should tell her it's falling ON the sword, not near it  Co-workers, etc will probably be used in rebuttal.  Seems that no one, not even a workplace, is immune to winding up under the anthony bus.  Also, as a concerned grandparent, where are all the other hazards and things she searched for?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 24, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > *HERE*
> ...


No she wasn't but neither am I 

I was wrong about the date of the calls, not March but June   The page 11 time sheet was right but I should leave the detecting to the experts ..  sorry


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 24, 2011)

R.D. said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I still think a ton of evidence will come on in rebuttal.  Just my opinion, but it seems that ICA, Cindy and George seem to think they can lie at will, with impunity.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 24, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> I still think a ton of evidence will come on in rebuttal.  Just my opinion, but it seems that ICA, Cindy and George seem to think they can lie at will, with impunity.



I totally agree


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a blog by a doctor who writes with such vitriol regarding Cindy Anthony, her demeanor, body language and capabilities as a mother.  I think there are some here who would agree.  

I find body language analysis interesting. The doctor does a number on CA.

*WARNING THIS LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC PHOTOS*

Dr. Lillian Glass Body Language Blog


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 24, 2011)

It pisses me off that main stream media thinks Cindy Anthony should get a by on her apparent lying under t oath. Nancy DisGrace was the worse last night with her simperin' pursed lips.
I hope the State did their homework last night and have the evidence today to impeach CA. 
I still think this was an accidental drowning and that bGeorge is in it up to his perverted, lying neck, but I also believe in telling the truth* especially *when sworn to do so. This trial has turned into a three ring circus.

Smoke and Mirrors. 

Where the fuck is the* truth *for that baby, Caylee Marie Anthony?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 24, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> It pisses me off that main stream media thinks Cindy Anthony should get a by on her apparent lying under t oath. Nancy DisGrace was the worse last night with her simperin' pursed lips.
> I hope the State did their homework last night and have the evidence today to impeach CA.
> I still think this was an accidental drowning and that bGeorge is in it up to his perverted, lying neck, but I also believe in telling the truth* especially *when sworn to do so. This trial has turned into a three ring circus.
> 
> ...



I don't know what I'd do. I'd like to think I'd do the right thing, but who knows if my daughters life were at sake?  

I read an article last night (can't for life find it again) which supported the defense yesterday because CAs testimony was a hard hit to the state.

ETA: TexasWriter you REALLY don't like Nancy Grace, huh?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 24, 2011)

10:30 AM EST on day 38 of trial Judge Perry states,

"maybe you should tell me what your defense theory is, somebody."

In response to the defense' broad approach.  I would say that is the job of the defense and the judge's responsibility to curb it, but that shit is funny!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 24, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> It pisses me off that main stream media thinks *Cindy Anthony should get a by on her apparent lying under t oath*. Nancy DisGrace was the worse last night with her simperin' pursed lips.
> I hope the State did their homework last night and have the evidence today to impeach CA.
> I still think this was an accidental drowning and that bGeorge is in it up to his perverted, lying neck, but I also believe in telling the truth* especially *when sworn to do so. This trial has turned into a three ring circus.
> 
> ...



I agree, she should NOT.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 24, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> This is a blog by a doctor who writes with such vitriol regarding Cindy Anthony, her demeanor, body language and capabilities as a mother.  I think there are some here who would agree.
> 
> I find body language analysis interesting. The doctor does a number on CA.
> 
> ...



This was a very good article Kiki. It tells us all what we have been saying all along. 
And some of the article described what I knew, Casey wasn't close to her Mom, she didn't even want her baby girl, she wanted to get rid of her, but Mom Cindy would not hear of it, so Casey had Caylee, but all along, has really not wanted her.
Body language does say a lot about people. Good read!


----------



## Texas Writer (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow.

Today's testimony has been unreal.

I want to know WHAT Lee Anthony overheard his parents discussing and I want to know WHY Lee Anthony felt a) his parents wouldn't tell the defense and b) why he felt it was so important to reach out to Baez on his own to tell him what he overheard them discussing.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 24, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Wow.
> 
> Today's testimony has been unreal.
> 
> I want to know WHAT Lee Anthony overheard his parents discussing and I want to know WHY Lee Anthony felt a) his parents wouldn't tell the defense and b) why he felt it was so important to reach out to Baez on his own to tell him what he overheard them discussing.



Sumptin's up, fer sure.  Somebody ELSE goin' under da bus?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2011)

I've said all along there will be s surprise ending.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 24, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> I've said all along there will be s surprise ending.



Would it be a surprise to you, is ICA doesn't walk?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I've said all along there will be s surprise ending.
> ...



Not particularly.  I can't even speculate about what kind of surprise there could be.  The case has a kaleidoscope quality to it.  Lots of bits and pieces and mirrors to continuously reflect them as they shuffle around!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 24, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



LOL, C'mon speculate!!!  
I have!


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 24, 2011)

When I saw Cindy Anthony yesterday, I caught her telling the prosecutor that she only _may have_ looked up the world "chloroform" once when she was looking up chlorophyll as a possible assist to a patient, then the series of "No, I did not," when the prosecutor asked her if she looked up chloroform with relation to a series of to harm somebody with chloroform by... (fill in the blank). I was a little puzzled by why the issue came up, but I think she answered in such a way to let others know that if she happened to look up "chloroform," it was more or less accidental. I can't figure out what I missed, except I only watched the dialog for a short time before changing channels to anything else.

Just sayin'.

Later on, I saw Bill O'Reilly and Aprhodite Jones boiling Mrs. Anthony in oil over her testimony. It took me by surprise. Today, most everyone here is annoyed with Mrs. Anthony. I'm still wondering what I missed. 

Oh, and I don't think Casey Anthony is going to get off scot-free. I'm not sure what her exact role was, but the taping of the child's face is very troublesome to me.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 24, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> When I saw Cindy Anthony yesterday, I caught her telling the prosecutor that she only _may have_ looked up the world "chloroform" once when she was looking up chlorophyll as a possible assist to a patient, then the series of "No, I did not," when the prosecutor asked her if she looked up chloroform with relation to a series of to harm somebody with chloroform by... (fill in the blank). I was a little puzzled by why the issue came up, but I think she answered in such a way to let others know that if she happened to look up "chloroform," it was more or less accidental. I can't figure out what I missed, except I only watched the dialog for a short time before changing channels to anything else.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Later on, I saw Bill O'Reilly and Aprhodite Jones boiling Mrs. Anthony in oil over her testimony. It took me by surprise. Today, most everyone here is annoyed with Mrs. Anthony. I'm still wondering what I missed.



She denied previous testimony of her's.  She also wouldn't answer direct questions.  IMO, she's lying.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 24, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw Cindy Anthony yesterday, I caught her telling the prosecutor that she only _may have_ looked up the world "chloroform" once when she was looking up chlorophyll as a possible assist to a patient, then the series of "No, I did not," when the prosecutor asked her if she looked up chloroform with relation to a series of to harm somebody with chloroform by... (fill in the blank). I was a little puzzled by why the issue came up, but I think she answered in such a way to let others know that if she happened to look up "chloroform," it was more or less accidental. I can't figure out what I missed, except I only watched the dialog for a short time before changing channels to anything else.
> ...



Thanks, Oldsalt. I'm not watching this on a regular basis, but I appreciate people's reactions. It's funny how when you just see a segment of testimony in a trial or other issue, you don't get any bigger picture. I am generally sympathetic to nurses, too, after taking parallel courses with them but being in a different field of study. I feel nothing but bad for her circumstance of being the grandmother of a young child who was buried so ungraciously and a suspicious young mother who not only ignored her daughter's disappearance but acted in such a sick, disrespectful way until Cindy Anthony demanded to know in no uncertain terms the whereabouts of her granddaughter Caylee, and was up to here with being put off by the daughter.

I just can't stand to watch it any more.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 24, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Understood.  I think Cindy is lying for ICA now, though.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 24, 2011)

geraldo is such a schmuck......a smarmy big mouth schmuck, he just said on the tele going on and on and on about casey and remarked  that over 1000 kids are killed by their parents, step dads  boyfriends et al a year, that made my ears perk up...

well, not quite;

Researchers estimate 250 to 300 children are murdered by their parents each year in the U.S.

"Historically, one out of 33 homicides is a parent killing a child younger than 18," Resnick said.

Parents who kill their kids not always insane, expert says - The Denver Post

now first-  kids? Is a 17 year old a kid? That would also mean the other 750 or so were liked by 'boyfriends" or step dads..do they separate legal step fathers out of the batch? .....sorry,  not buying that. 

This kind of cheap sensationalism is what I hate, about fox in particular. Another more wives get beat on during super bowl Sunday sound byte....rant over


----------



## Trajan (Jun 24, 2011)

geraldo is such a schmuck......a smarmy big mouth schmuck, he just said on the tele going on and on and on about casey and remarked  that over 1000 kids are killed by their parents, step dads  boyfriends et al a year, that made my ears perk up...

well, not quite;

Researchers estimate 250 to 300 children are murdered by their parents each year in the U.S.

"Historically, one out of 33 homicides is a parent killing a child younger than 18," Resnick said.

Parents who kill their kids not always insane, expert says - The Denver Post

now first-  kids? Is a 17 year old a kid? That would also mean the other 750 or so were liked by 'boyfriends" or step dads..do they separate legal step fathers out of the batch? .....sorry,  not buying that. 

This kind of cheap sensationalism is what I hate, about fox in particular. Another more wives get beat on during super bowl Sunday sound byte....rant over


----------



## catgonewild (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, new poster who came on here specifically for the CA trial.  I've been convinced by the circumstantial evidence, from day 1, that Casey's actions were of a guilty person.  And that Caylee, and the car, were in her possession.  However, I think the last two days were devastating for the prosecution, and it makes me sick that Cindy would lie.  And that I believe she did.

After Casey slandered her dad and brother in the worst possible way, the mom still supports her.  Blech.  It's occured to me that if Florida didn't have the death penalty, maybe Cindy wouldn't have perjured herself and we'd be at a different place in the proceedings.


----------



## catgonewild (Jun 25, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Texas Writer said:
> 
> 
> > It pisses me off that main stream media thinks Cindy Anthony should get a by on her apparent lying under t oath. Nancy DisGrace was the worse last night with her simperin' pursed lips.
> ...


----------



## catgonewild (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, HLN is reporting the the judge dismissed until Monday, because another defense witness is now ready to testify on "facts" contrary to what they deposed on earlier.  Wow, this is incredibly bad for the defense, because Judge Belvin Perry is PISSED, and not only could there be a mistrial, but I'm wondering if the judge could summarily dismiss an acquittal, if he felt it went against all evidence?  I've learned more about the specifics of the criminal justice system here than I have elsewhere, and that's why I'm wondering if the judge could negate an acquittal and order an automatic mistrial if he deems it necessary?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 25, 2011)

catgonewild said:


> Well, HLN is reporting the the judge dismissed until Monday, because another defense witness is now ready to testify on "facts" contrary to what they deposed on earlier.  Wow, this is incredibly bad for the defense, because Judge Belvin Perry is PISSED, and not only could there be a mistrial, but I'm wondering if the judge could summarily dismiss an acquittal, if he felt it went against all evidence?  I've learned more about the specifics of the criminal justice system here than I have elsewhere, and that's why I'm wondering if the judge could negate an acquittal and order an automatic mistrial if he deems it necessary?



I doubt dismissal JP certainly doesn't want that or a mistrial.

The gossip is a plea deal - I don't know

Did you find Cindy or Lee believable?   I didn't


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 25, 2011)

welcome catgonewild.

i am wondering the same things.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 25, 2011)

Honestly, I am a tired of Ashton's whining and exasperations and shaking his head.  His voice quivers as if he is going to cry.  whaa-whaa-whaa


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



I agree.  She is trying to remove premeditation from the picture  which would prevent her daughter from getting a death sentence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

catgonewild said:


> Hi, new poster who came on here specifically for the CA trial.  I've been convinced by the circumstantial evidence, from day 1, that Casey's actions were of a guilty person.  And that Caylee, and the car, were in her possession.  However, I think the last two days were devastating for the prosecution, and it makes me sick that Cindy would lie.  And that I believe she did.
> 
> After Casey slandered her dad and brother in the worst possible way, the mom still supports her.  Blech.  It's occured to me that if Florida didn't have the death penalty, maybe Cindy wouldn't have perjured herself and we'd be at a different place in the proceedings.



If you made up your mind on day 1, then you were not convinced by any evidence as most of it had not been presented at that point.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

catgonewild said:


> Well, HLN is reporting the the judge dismissed until Monday, because another defense witness is now ready to testify on "facts" contrary to what they deposed on earlier.  Wow, this is incredibly bad for the defense, because Judge Belvin Perry is PISSED, and not only could there be a mistrial, but I'm wondering if the judge could summarily dismiss an acquittal, if he felt it went against all evidence?  I've learned more about the specifics of the criminal justice system here than I have elsewhere, and that's why I'm wondering if the judge could negate an acquittal and order an automatic mistrial if he deems it necessary?



I have never heard of an acquittal being appealed or dismissed.  Not saying it hasn't happened, just that I've never heard of it.  Being judged by your peers and found not guilty is a powerful thing in our system of justice.

http://supreme.justia.com/constitution/amendment-05/04-reprosecution-following-acquittal.html



> Acquittal by Jury.&#8212;Little or no controversy accompanies the rule that once a jury has acquitted a defendant, government may not, through appeal of the verdict or institution of a new prosecution, place the defendant on trial again.100 Thus, the Court early held that, when the results of a trial are set aside because the first indictment was invalid or for some reason the trial's results were voidable, a judgment of acquittal must nevertheless remain undisturbed.101


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2011)

catgonewild said:


> Well, HLN is reporting the the judge dismissed until Monday, because another defense witness is now ready to testify on "facts" contrary to what they deposed on earlier.  Wow, this is incredibly bad for the defense, because Judge Belvin Perry is PISSED, and not only could there be a mistrial, but I'm wondering if the judge could summarily dismiss an acquittal, if he felt it went against all evidence?  I've learned more about the specifics of the criminal justice system here than I have elsewhere, and that's why I'm wondering if the judge could negate an acquittal and order an automatic mistrial if he deems it necessary?



Would that be double jeopardy?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Honestly, I am a tired of Ashton's whining and exasperations and shaking his head.  His voice quivers as if he is going to cry.  whaa-whaa-whaa



Not me, I love him.  Second smartest guy in the room.  Judge Perry being the first.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

catgonewild said:


> Well, HLN is reporting the the judge dismissed until Monday, because another defense witness is now ready to testify on "facts" contrary to what they deposed on earlier.  Wow, this is incredibly bad for the defense, because Judge Belvin Perry is PISSED, and not only could there be a mistrial, but I'm wondering if the judge could summarily dismiss an acquittal, if he felt it went against all evidence?  I've learned more about the specifics of the criminal justice system here than I have elsewhere, and that's why I'm wondering if the judge could negate an acquittal and order an automatic mistrial if he deems it necessary?



Before Judge Judy and 'court TV' all we had was dramatization.  Isn't it amazing that when compared to the rehearsed version our system looks to be such a cluster fuck!  I went to law school in TN.  While I know judges and lawyers for whom I have the utmost respect, there is still a _feel_ to the miasma of a hot stagnant rural courtroom with a 50 year old fan above you going 'swish swish.'   In those places where ignorance even illiteracy is rampant, one must ask, 'how many truly get a judgment by their _peers_?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> catgonewild said:
> 
> 
> > Well, HLN is reporting the the judge dismissed until Monday, because another defense witness is now ready to testify on "facts" contrary to what they deposed on earlier.  Wow, this is incredibly bad for the defense, because Judge Belvin Perry is PISSED, and not only could there be a mistrial, but I'm wondering if the judge could summarily dismiss an acquittal, if he felt it went against all evidence?  I've learned more about the specifics of the criminal justice system here than I have elsewhere, and that's why I'm wondering if the judge could negate an acquittal and order an automatic mistrial if he deems it necessary?
> ...



See my link below.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 25, 2011)

Interesting 31 day timeline of ICAs activities to include photos, phone logs, statements of activity all listed daily.

casey_anthony_31days.htm


----------



## catgonewild (Jun 25, 2011)

R.D. said:


> catgonewild said:
> 
> 
> > Well, HLN is reporting the the judge dismissed until Monday, because another defense witness is now ready to testify on "facts" contrary to what they deposed on earlier.  Wow, this is incredibly bad for the defense, because Judge Belvin Perry is PISSED, and not only could there be a mistrial, but I'm wondering if the judge could summarily dismiss an acquittal, if he felt it went against all evidence?  I've learned more about the specifics of the criminal justice system here than I have elsewhere, and that's why I'm wondering if the judge could negate an acquittal and order an automatic mistrial if he deems it necessary?
> ...



You're right -- I'm sure Perry doesn't want a mistrial.  However, we could still have a hung jury.  I found Cindy totally uncredible, but Lee, I'm not sure.  I think he was credible.  He wasn't stating there was a huge stain in the car trunk, just some small stains when they bought it.  I doubt he'd go as far as Cindy has to help acquit ICA.


----------



## catgonewild (Jun 25, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> welcome catgonewild.
> 
> i am wondering the same things.



Thanks Kiki.  Lots behind the scenes I'm wondering about, specifically what conversation that Lee heard Cindy and George have, that led him to contact the defense team recently.


----------



## catgonewild (Jun 25, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> catgonewild said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, new poster who came on here specifically for the CA trial.  I've been convinced by the circumstantial evidence, from day 1, that Casey's actions were of a guilty person.  And that Caylee, and the car, were in her possession.  However, I think the last two days were devastating for the prosecution, and it makes me sick that Cindy would lie.  And that I believe she did.
> ...



Not true.  Weren't opening arguments on day 1?  Once I heard that the defense was planning to try to sell the idea that George had helped Casey conceal the body in a bag and throw it in the woods, rather than call 911, I knew that she was guilty.  An innocent person wouldn't let their defense team put up a theory like that.

I've also followed factual information, including previous court transcripts, depositions, police inquiries, documented text messages, and other material for some time.  Diane Fanning's true crime book, "Mommy's Little Girl" has lots of that material.  Granted, she does come to an opinion, but of course states that it's only based on all material so far.

I'll go back to what someone else posted earlier:  If Casey is innocent, then what is the truth?  Even her own parents say they don't believe she's innocent.  What could the factual story possibly be that totally exonerates her?


----------



## catgonewild (Jun 25, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> catgonewild said:
> 
> 
> > Well, HLN is reporting the the judge dismissed until Monday, because another defense witness is now ready to testify on "facts" contrary to what they deposed on earlier.  Wow, this is incredibly bad for the defense, because Judge Belvin Perry is PISSED, and not only could there be a mistrial, but I'm wondering if the judge could summarily dismiss an acquittal, if he felt it went against all evidence?  I've learned more about the specifics of the criminal justice system here than I have elsewhere, and that's why I'm wondering if the judge could negate an acquittal and order an automatic mistrial if he deems it necessary?
> ...



Yes, and I did note Sunshine's link.  I suppose I was thinking about jury nullification, but that was what actually occured with OJ when he was found not guilty:  the jury looked at all the facts and acquitted him anyway.  You're right, the judge cannot reverse an acquittal, although sometimes I wish he could call for a retrial.  Although I do see that that would be double jeopardy.


----------



## catgonewild (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Kiki for the links to her activities. I wasn't able to fully quote your post because you cannot insert a URL until you're posted 15 times.  Lots of the same material as in the Fanning book, but I liked it laid out like that.  An innocent person, eh???


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

catgonewild said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > catgonewild said:
> ...





> Opening statements are not evidence.  But it has been shown that many people make up their minds that early:  Most practitioners and legal scholars agree that an effective opening statement is vital to the trial process. The importance of an opening statement has been established by studies that showed that 80 percent of jurors' ultimate conclusions with respect to the verdict corresponded with their tentative opinion after opening statements. This is because an effective opening statement establishes the facts of the case and sets forth a legal theory and explanation for why the attorney's client should prevail.


opening statement legal definition of opening statement. opening statement synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

When I was in law school we were taught to rattle the opposing attorney by objecting to something in his/her opening statement!~


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

I've seen a lot in the years I have worked.  The JD was just something I wanted, never intended to practice.  But I've worked all kinds of pathology as an NP.  I can think of all kinds of scenarios that would get this child killed.  Of course, like the current one, they do not absolve the mother.  I mean, what if she was pimping the child out and the John got nervous and killed her.  If you were Casey how safe would you feel bringing up THAT as an aliby?   We had a disappearance here in western KY several years back.  Child was never found, mother confessed to murder, but her statement showed 'deceptive' upon polygraph examination.  There was one theory that she sold the child, but that was never proven.  I also don't think she was ever convicted of anything.  Children come at a premium in the sex trade.

http://www.sitcomsonline.com/boards/showthread.php?t=218554



> A massive search was launched throughout northwest Tennessee in the weeks after Marlena was reported missing until Pam Bailey, Marlena's mother, confessed two months later to killing the girl and dumping her body in the Obion River. Mrs. Bailey, who was charged with second-degree murder but not indicted, later recanted that confession, but no widespread search was renewed.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.sitcomsonline.com/boards/showthread.php?t=218554#ixzz1QJl8Avec



(Actually Marlena Childers was from Union City, TN.  But the grandparents were from western KY.  I had forgotten that.)


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2011)

catgonewild said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > catgonewild said:
> ...



I don't see how they could acquit her.  Sure Cindy said that she looked up chloroform but the prosecution came right back asking her if she searched it 84 times...  This Casey woman did something.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> catgonewild said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Her mother is just trying to get premeditaion out of the picture so they won't kill her daughter.  Lawyers are not supposed to gin up  things for witnesses to testify to.  But there are many times I have to wonder.  This is SO aimed at premeditaion, I doubt a layman could come up with it.


----------



## OJifooledthem (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm going to create a reality show named The Anthonys. It will definately be a hit! Those of you who would like to put up some $ to support this effort, look for the updates to follow.

Take care,
OJifooledthem


I'm sorry, I'm lying about this project.
(An Anthony long lost relative)


----------



## OJifooledthem (Jun 25, 2011)

Didn't one of the jurors who was passed through say that she cannot judgement anyone?  Sounds like this was over before it began.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

OJifooledthem said:


> I'm going to create a reality show named The Anthonys. It will definately be a hit! Those of you who would like to put up some $ to support this effort, look for the updates to follow.
> 
> Take care,
> OJifooledthem
> ...



You admit to that!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 26, 2011)

OJifooledthem said:


> I'm going to create a reality show named The Anthonys. It will definately be a hit! Those of you who would like to put up some $ to support this effort, look for the updates to follow.
> 
> Take care,
> OJifooledthem
> ...



The sad thing is it would be a hit. ~BH


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 26, 2011)

So, let's just say the jury buys into the GA/ICA cover-up.  Under the pretense they were both too scared of Cindy to be honest about an accidental drowning, they hid the whole thing.  What, if any, of the current charges, would you think the jury will convict ICA?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2011)

Hypothesis: Cindy the scorned yet manipulative manic depressed wife of a pedophile who raised her son to respect his father regardless of his 'misgivings'. Cindy, because of her inability to independently cope with such issues because of a complete lack of understanding toward such things by society in general, was emotionally volcanic toward her daughter who in a great deal of ways was a romantic rival more than a child in need. 

.....

Anyways. It would be best if the current trial be dismissed. I completely disagree with how everything in this case was breached. It smacks of horrid things to come if she is to be further prosecuted for successfully becoming a product of such an environment as the one she was in.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 26, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Hypothesis: Cindy the scorned yet manipulative manic depressed wife of a pedophile who raised her son to respect his father regardless of his 'misgivings'. Cindy, because of her inability to independently cope with such issues because of a complete lack of understanding toward such things by society in general, was emotionally volcanic toward her daughter who in a great deal of ways was a romantic rival more than a child in need.
> 
> .....
> 
> Anyways. It would be best if the current trial be dismissed. I completely disagree with how everything in this case was breached. It smacks of horrid things to come if she is to be further prosecuted for successfully becoming a product of such an environment as the one she was in.



Spinning it so it's all GA's fault, why doesn't that surprise me


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hypothesis: Cindy the scorned yet manipulative manic depressed wife of a pedophile who raised her son to respect his father regardless of his 'misgivings'. Cindy, because of her inability to independently cope with such issues because of a complete lack of understanding toward such things by society in general, was emotionally volcanic toward her daughter who in a great deal of ways was a romantic rival more than a child in need.
> ...



Don't assume things too quickly, please.  There is quite the different way of 'it all' that I see as potentially the 'case'. 

I don't assume anything more than GA being the product of a different kind of situation. Perhaps CA was the one that he could please in ways that made him understand his own success as a man should. Some women destroy their men seemingly from the onset of their relationships. Perhaps that is not the secret that seems to be.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 26, 2011)

my son and i were in the line at the grocery and he made the mistake of saying he thought she was gonna walk with a hung jury.....all hell breaks loose in the line...two women just railed at him.....it was so funny....


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 26, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> So, let's just say the jury buys into the GA/ICA cover-up.  Under the pretense they were both too scared of Cindy to be honest about an accidental drowning, they hid the whole thing.  What, if any, of the current charges, would you think the jury will convict ICA?




Casey Anthony is facing four charges against her in her murder trial involving her 2-year-old daughter Caylee Marie Anthony: aggravated child abuse, aggravated manslaughter of a child, first degree murder and providing false information to law enforcement.

Aggravated child abuse; death penalty still applies:  Florida Capital Punishment Laws - FL Capital Punishment Laws - State Laws, Codes 

Capital Homicide Capital felony committed by person serving sentence of imprisonment or under community control; previous capital felony or felony using or threat of violence; knowingly created great risk of death to many persons; the capital felony was committed while defendant was engaged in, was an accomplice, in commission of or attempt to commit or flight after committing or attempt to commit any robbery, sexual battery, *aggravated child abuse*, aggravated abuse of a disabled or elderly person, aggravated stalking, carjacking, arson, burglary, kidnapping, aircraft piracy, unlawful throwing, placing, or discharging of a destructive device or bombings; capital felony for purposes of avoiding lawful arrest or effecting escape from custody; capital felony for pecuniary gain; capital felony to hinder lawful exercise of governmental function or enforcement of laws; capital felony especially heinous, atrocious or cruel; premeditated homicide; victim of capital felony was public official or law enforcement officer engaged in official duties; victim of capital murder was less than 12 years old; criminal felony committed by a criminal street gang member 

Aggravated manslaughter of a child; death penalty still applies
Florida Laws: FL Statutes - Title XLVI Crimes Section 782.02 Justifiable use of deadly force. - Florida Attorney Resources - Florida Laws 
782.07  Manslaughter; aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult; aggravated manslaughter of a child; aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic.
(1)  The killing of a human being by the act, procurement, or culpable negligence of another, without lawful justification according to the provisions of chapter 776 and in cases in which such killing shall not be excusable homicide or murder, according to the provisions of this chapter, is manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084. 

(2)  A person who causes the death of any elderly person or disabled adult by culpable negligence under s. 825.102(3) commits aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084. 

(3)  A person who causes the death of any person under the age of 18 by culpable negligence under s. 827.03(3) commits aggravated manslaughter of a child, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084. 

(4)  A person who causes the death, through culpable negligence, of an officer as defined in s. 943.10(14), a firefighter as defined in s. 112.191, an emergency medical technician as defined in s. 401.23, or a paramedic as defined in s. 401.23, while the officer, firefighter, emergency medical technician, or paramedic is performing duties that are within the course of his or her employment, commits aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084. 



First degree murger same as above aggravated child abuse

Providing false information to law enforcement appears to be a misdemeanor: 18-5413 PROVIDING FALSE INFORMATION TO LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICERS, GOVERNMENT AGENCIES, OR SPECIFIED PROFESSIONALS. :: CHAPTER 54 PERJURY AND SUBORNATION OF PERJURY :: TITLE 18 CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS :: 2010 Idaho Code :: Idaho Code :: US Codes and Sta

TITLE 18 

CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS

CHAPTER 54 

PERJURY AND SUBORNATION OF PERJURY

18-5413. Providing false information to law enforcement officers, government agencies, or specified professionals. (1) A person is guilty of a misdemeanor if he knowingly gives or causes to be given false information to any law enforcement officer, any state or local government agency or personnel, or to any person licensed in this state to practice social work, psychology or counseling, concerning the commission of an offense, knowing that the offense did not occur or knowing that he has no information relating to the offense or danger.

(2) A person is guilty of a misdemeanor if he knowingly gives or causes to be given false information regarding his or anothers identity to any law enforcement officer investigating the commission of an offense.

So to answer OldSalt what will stick? well for sure the false information charge and possible aggravated negligence because is caylee drowned, isn't that negligence?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2011)

No abuse has been proven to have ever occurred!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 26, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> No abuse has been proven to have ever occurred!



There is more evidence that ICA abused her daughter, than that GA abused ICA.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2011)

And neglect because she drowned? How has it been proven to NOT have been an accident? There is no proof of neglect in any way at this point by ICA. Perhaps the person who should be on trial is the ONE everyone is prancing around to accommodate. Perhaps the whole issue is that dear Cindy needs to be not only medicated but also evaluated for the levels of mental deficiencies that would qualify her for an asylum of sorts.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > No abuse has been proven to have ever occurred!
> ...



Like what? And for the record, GA was as much of a victim in that particular home as ICA, it seems. Unless something comes out about Cindy that would deem her under the same levels of influence as the members of that home seems to have been under hers, she remains the responsible party in this case. Either she has some hefty issues with feeling the responsibilities of others are so much hers that she is manipulative over their emotions or she is also the result of some deep-seated/seeded issues.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 26, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Like what? Really?  Have you watched any of this trial.  Do some homework.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 26, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



inane gobbledygook.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



I have watched enough of it to know how everyone involved is pampering Cindy as much as those within her family seems to have.  Eh, homework? There are so many obvious issues in this case that prevent me from siding against ICA regardless of not agreeing with her method of dealing with things.

_*inane gobbledygook.*_


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 26, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Inside the family, I doubt it's pampering, probably more like fearfulness.  BTW, I think ICA is JUST LIKE CINDY, only a younger version.  She covets her wants..they just happened to be different than Cindy's wants, which led to Little Caylee's death  BTW, you cleaned up the word salad somewhat in your last post.  Keep it up.  I know you can transmit your thoughts clearly if you choose


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 26, 2011)

ok, i must be a real pollyanna. i know CA lied this week, and i do believe she has severe control issues. yet i have a hard time believing she is so evil that her family would cover up the death of her grandchild for fear of her wrath.

do we have a theory as to what Lee told the defense team when he met with JB privately this week?  when JB repeatedly asked Lee if there was any other reason he was angry was Lee supposed to spill the beans?

ETA: LA's testimony http://www.examiner.com/crime-in-na...-anthony-s-murder-trial-on-june-24-2011-video


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 26, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> ok, i must be a real pollyanna. i know CA lied this week, and i do believe she has severe control issues. yet i have a hard time believing she is so evil that her family would cover up the death of her grandchild for fear of her wrath.
> 
> do we have a theory as to what Lee told the defense team when he met with JB privately this week?  when JB repeatedly asked Lee if there was any other reason he was angry was Lee supposed to spill the beans?
> 
> ETA: LA's testimony Video - Lee Anthony Breaks Down on the Stand During His Testimony at Casey Anthony&#039;s Murder Trial on June 24, 2011 - National Crime | Examiner.com



I don't want anyone to think I buy into it, I just posed that question.  And yes, Lee knows something, and I think it will come out.  It was painfully obvious that Cindy was lying on the stand.  Only ICA fans are celebrating those lies.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes it was obvious, Cindy was a huge liar, trying to save her daughter's ass from the death penalty.
Cindy has stated so many times in the past, that she was SURE she had put the ladder up...now all of a sudden, she remembers she left it down.
Give me a fucking break!
Do they think the whole world is so fucking stupid that they can try and tell us anything to make us believe their shit??
So basically, if Cindy is trying to save Casey...she is pretty much tossing her granddaughter and her granddaughter's memory, to the sewer. That's how I see it. Caylee's gone, so she'd better try and save what she can of Casey.
What a family of morons.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 26, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Yes it was obvious, Cindy was a huge liar, trying to save her daughter's ass from the death penalty.
> Cindy has stated so many times in the past, that she was SURE she had put the ladder up...now all of a sudden, she remembers she left it down.
> Give me a fucking break!
> Do they think the whole world is so fucking stupid that they can try and tell us anything to make us believe their shit??
> ...



Here's what I don't get.....Cindy is obviously lying to keep ICA's neck outta the noose, changing her testimony and all, but yet she'd press charges over fraud?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2011)

Word salad?? Trapping thoughts into words can be a tedious thing for some of us, apparently.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 26, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Word salad?? Trapping thoughts into words can be a tedious thing for some of us, apparently.



That's your personal problem.  EEEEEnunciate!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 27, 2011)

Defense motion of competency....Interesting time to ask for it.....


----------



## R.D. (Jun 27, 2011)

The  defense just tried a "hail mary" pass and lost


----------



## R.D. (Jun 27, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> ok, i must be a real pollyanna. i know CA lied this week, and i do believe she has severe control issues. yet i have a hard time believing she is so evil that her family would cover up the death of her grandchild for fear of her wrath.



I agree with you.  Its an idiotic defense


> do we have a theory as to what Lee told the defense team when he met with JB privately this week?  when JB repeatedly asked Lee if there was any other reason he was angry was Lee supposed to spill the beans?
> 
> ETA: LA's testimony Video - Lee Anthony Breaks Down on the Stand During His Testimony at Casey Anthony's Murder Trial on June 24, 2011 - National Crime | Examiner.com


Since Lee lied too I think the anthony's are circling the wagons for ICA.  Not one of them yet as made justice for Caylee their priority.  They are working with JB imo


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 27, 2011)

they are now going for the incompetent angle....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 27, 2011)

o my bad...judge ruled she can stand trail....


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 27, 2011)

So, what say ye?  Defense thinks ICA isn't competent to participate in her own defense?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 27, 2011)

I didn't even watch today.
I can't stand looking at Casey's fucking face and the whole trial has turned into a freaking circus!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2011)

I think if her lawyer waited until NOW to do competency testing she has a pretty good case for ineffective assistance of counsel.

Clearly she is competent.  Her courtroom behavior indicates that.  There is a Barbara Streisand movie, sorry I can't recall the name, in which she plays an incest victim on trial.  The movie takes her through the trial, but she has outbursts at every turn.  She is unable to behave in the courtroom.  IRL she would have been incompetent to stand trial, but Hollywood has its own rules.  

Casey has exhibited no behaviors which indicate she is incompetent.  If she isn't able to defend herself her attorney has but to keep her off the stand.  I think this was an ill thought out maneuver.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> I think if her lawyer waited until NOW to do competency testing she has a pretty good case for ineffective assistance of counsel.
> 
> Clearly she is competent.  Her courtroom behavior indicates that.  There is a Barbara Streisand movie, sorry I can't recall the name, in which she plays an incest victim on trial.  The movie takes her through the trial, but she has outbursts at every turn.  She is unable to behave in the courtroom.  IRL she would have been incompetent to stand trial, but Hollywood has its own rules.
> 
> Casey has exhibited no behaviors which indicate she is incompetent.  If she isn't able to defend herself her attorney has but to keep her off the stand.  I think this was an ill thought out maneuver.



or she is sabotaging her own defense.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WmWhzFLgyM]YouTube - &#x202a;Casey Anthony wants to kill Jose Baez on June 24th&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 27, 2011)

ok, ICA is insisting on taking the stand, for this reason the DT files a request for competency testing.  ?

maybe?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2011)

Today George denies affair - not good for ICA
Kronk on - I find him credible
Lee impeaches Cindy about sending out the PI's to search Suburban Dr. in November


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 28, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Today George denies affair - not good for ICA
> Kronk on - I find him credible
> Lee impeaches Cindy about sending out the PI's to search Suburban Dr. in November



It started a little slow for Kronk, but I think he began to get annoyed with CM's constant badgering, and has stepped up his game.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 28, 2011)

so if your child goes missing, you should dial 911 and report a snake.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> so if your child goes missing, you should dial 911 and report a snake.



Kronks child didn't go missing and ICA didn't call 911 

What'cher point?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 28, 2011)

Any chance she can walk? people have been telling me the evidence on her is circumstancial at best, although I think she is guilty as hell.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope, I don't think so.  

The evidence is strong and the defense is flimsy at best, thats why they tried to have her declared incompetent this past weekend.  IMHO


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 28, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Nope, I don't think so.
> 
> The evidence is strong and the defense is flimsy at best, thats why they tried to have her declared incompetent this past weekend.  IMHO



I hope your right, I think she is guilty as hell and deserves the book thrown at her.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 28, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > so if your child goes missing, you should dial 911 and report a snake.
> ...



tongue in cheek darlin' tongue in cheek. seems the snake generated interest.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I don't think so.
> ...



Me too. If they don't get her on the death penalty, they'll get her for something. Just so her ass sits in a prison cell, I want that at least.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 28, 2011)

With all the obvious lies in this trial, I cannot see anything but a hung jury.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 28, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> With all the obvious lies in this trial, I cannot see anything but a hung jury.



Well that will suck ass!
With a hung jury, doesn't she walk??
At least until the state gets another trial date??...or does she stay in jail??

Maybe that's what the Anthony's have wanted all along. Some way to fuck with the system, to have a jury that can't come up with a verdict.
There is so much hate tho for ICA, I predict somebody will try to get at her, somebody will attempt to kill her ass, because she is that much hated.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 28, 2011)

Dabs said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > With all the obvious lies in this trial, I cannot see anything but a hung jury.
> ...



I believe she'd get a new trial, and yes, she'd stay in JAIL.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 28, 2011)

Clearly, She's knows what the fuck happened to her own daughter.  Anyone argue with that?  Why would she not take the stand and tell her story?  SHE IS THE MOM.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 28, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Clearly, She's knows what the fuck happened to her own daughter.  Anyone argue with that?  Why would she not take the stand and tell her story?  SHE IS THE MOM.



Yeah, she knows. She knows exactly what happened to her little girl. And I'm really taken aback about how she can sit there and act like she doesn't know shit.


----------



## hudygirl (Jun 28, 2011)

GUILTY, WANT HER TO GET DEATH PENALTY.. parents should go to jail for lying and covering up.. luckily the mom Cindy is dumb and gave away location of remains with psychic bull


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> With all the obvious lies in this trial, I cannot see anything but a hung jury.



I think the lies will lead to a verdict of guilt.  That family and their 
stories are not believable


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 29, 2011)

No worries my friends, This evil creature is gonna pay when it's all said and done. This nauseating Judicial process is hard to swallow day in and day out, but this bottomfeeder is gonna get what she deserves just like Scott Peterson did. With more circumstancial evidence as well. 

The family? Their all liars and the only one who I believe is anything close to being truthful is her brother. Cindy is a fucking pathological liar! George? Don't know about that cat. But what the hell does whatever he did with another woman have to do with the fact that his daughter murdered his grandaughter? 

What we really gotta wonder about this aspect of the case, is are we all being scammed here? Is George in on all of this in order to help create some sympathy for Casey, or at the very least some reasonable doubt? Yuh know, Something as small as this could effect the outcome of the trial atleast to the point where it could save Casey from the death penalty. Just saying, just saying. Read between the lies my friends. This is family. Read between the lies.  ~BH


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jun 29, 2011)

What is with all this constant Casey Anthony trial being broadcasted on just about every TV network every bloody day? What makes this incident any different to any other murder that has taken place in America? Murders are happening every day in America, some worse than what Anthony was suppose to have done. Do you think that if Anthony were non-white this would go on like it has with Casey? I doubt it. Either this trial is just an excuse to try and make people forget about the financial problems and mess the banksters got America into or this is racism? Is the media trying to make white people believe that only white people can do such things and that non-whites never commit crimes of murder? I personally think that to continue with this trial on TV every day is racist. Is this all the media can come up with as far as serious crimes go in America? Since when did the media ever really give full coverage on any murder in America other than the OJ one?  

Don't get me wrong. If what they say she did is true then she should pay for her crime but don't keep it up every day on TV. I am almost sure that this trial has to do more with the colour of her skin and not whether she did what they say she did.


----------



## Tank (Jun 29, 2011)

White people are more interesting.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 29, 2011)

She won't get the DP.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 29, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> No worries my friends, This evil creature is gonna pay when it's all said and done. This nauseating Judicial process is hard to swallow day in and day out, but this bottomfeeder is gonna get what she deserves just like Scott Peterson did. With more circumstancial evidence as well.
> 
> The family? Their all liars and the only one who I believe is anything close to being truthful is her brother. Cindy is a fucking pathological liar! George? Don't know about that cat. But what the hell does whatever he did with another woman have to do with the fact that his daughter murdered his grandaughter?
> 
> What we really gotta wonder about this aspect of the case, is are we all being scammed here? Is George in on all of this in order to help create some sympathy for Casey, or at the very least some reasonable doubt? Yuh know, Something as small as this could effect the outcome of the trial atleast to the point where it could save Casey from the death penalty. Just saying, just saying. Read between the lies my friends. This is family. Read between the lies.  ~BH



I can't figure out the lies regarding the searches with the PI's in , Cindy and Lee are telling, but they have both lied and tried to help the defense make the case for the whole family being bonkers.   I do think the entire matter with the searches is suspect.  JB set it up as a preemptive strike, but it didn't work imo.   The entire issue is just crazy

As for George, I believed him for the most part for two reasons...

1) Maybe there was something there with the Cruz chick, but not to the extent she wants us to believe regarding his confessions to her 

 2) If he had owned up to an affair it would have helped ICA because so far that would be the only thing in the OS that could be considered truthful and therefore reasonable doubt.   But George  didn't give it to her.  Never mind the fact the Cruz gave two conflicting stories regarding his involvement....he could have denied one _or_ the other = reasonable doubt.  He denied the entire episode.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 29, 2011)

I live down here in Central Florida and believe me I'm sick to shit of her and the trial. Its played every day, all day and then you get it again on the 5PM news. Overkill big time. 

However there are some who are glued to the damned thing. 

They must not have a life. Jeeze.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 29, 2011)

Even if the father did sexually abuse Casey Anthony, which I don't believe he did, is that an excuse for her to murder her own daughter?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 29, 2011)

Dabs said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > With all the obvious lies in this trial, I cannot see anything but a hung jury.
> ...



If shes in jail she can request PC (Protective Custody) and nobody will be able to get to her, unless theres a huge riot or something.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 29, 2011)

watching GA is painful.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)

Jail and prison are not the only consequences for crimes and for the sake of love, peace, duty bound honor and such... Casey Anthony and her family are being put on such a display that should give the "American Family"  a tremendous purging in and of itself.  

It is really interesting to me how the two men in this family have so little temper, especially considering how emotional Cindy seems to be. She does seem to be quite the emo vamp. 

I pause at posting that the accidental drowning in the family's pool did not happen but because that to me is far more conceiveable than any other theory yet produced to discredit it. Casey lied lied lied and that makes her seem less of a mother but more of 'the daughter'. I don't doubt, too, that Casey had very little authority in the raising of her daughter and in many ways took the step away from even attempting to butt heads with her mother because it is so obvious that neither her father or her brother bucked. 

The 'spear of destiny' obviously needs more than a mere shake it seems. Perhaps 'we' should be taught as children the importance of genetics, cellular memory, luciferian intergalactic travel (whatever is most acceptable in referencing spiritual depth). Do we want to continue to 'deliver' individuals from themselves and 'cut off' potentual revelations that could very well prove nature's own way of evolving our psyches? Ugh. Perhaps yet it is wiser to just kill the product of potential future foundations.  Afterall... It seems so few of us are really ready for newer/higher/deeper levels of individual/collective empowerment.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 29, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Just fyi, ICA has been in PC for the past almost three years.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 29, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Makes sense, she would definently need it.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 29, 2011)

GA doesn't remember the first time he was asked if he molested his daughter?  oh, bologna.

GA states that he, ICA and GOD know the truth...hmmm 

I know JB is not stellar and lacks an evident defense strategy being that the defense witness testomonies lack correlation to the OS, but I think he is doing a good job today.  GA is hostile and pedantic (understandable so), but his long winded narratives and directives are signaling defensive and evasive behaviours.  IMHO

Maybe JB is going for the hollywood 'blow-up' in the court room where the somebody stands up and screams "i can't take it anymore. the truth is xxxxx!"

ETA: GA adamantly announces his knowledge of decomposing bodies smells and then JB asks him 'and thats when you called 911, right?  No, you didn't?  Oh, thats right you got in the car, drove home and went to work.'  pow!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 29, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> GA doesn't remember the first time he was asked if he molested his daughter?  oh, bologna.
> 
> GA states that he, ICA and GOD know the truth...hmmm
> 
> ...


 Well, I think he is sinking is daughters ship.

"Caylee was missing and Casey was the last one to see her. One and one adds up to two, sir."

"I didn't want to believe that my daughter could be capable of taking the life of her daughter"

 "Yeah, my daughter does have a tendency to live on the edge."


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 29, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Jail and prison are not the only consequences for crimes and for the sake of love, peace, duty bound honor and such... Casey Anthony and her family *are being put on such a display that should give the "American Family"  a tremendous purging in and of itself.  *
> 
> It is really interesting to me how the two men in this family have so little temper, especially considering how emotional Cindy seems to be. She does seem to be quite the emo vamp.
> 
> ...



Bullshit as usual.  Do you ever stop?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Jail and prison are not the only consequences for crimes and for the sake of love, peace, duty bound honor and such... Casey Anthony and her family *are being put on such a display that should give the "American Family"  a tremendous purging in and of itself.  *
> ...



Is it more comfortable for the board if I were to?  Perhaps if I were to paint up my posts like some that post opposing slants I would get more focused replies. 

It is ridiculous, in my opinion, to publicize this family's issues so extensively and I do NOT like it. 

IF there can be any kind of good and quality understanding to come from such I would hope that America will show the same levels of interest!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 29, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Please post something tangible, or STFU.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Gee... so eloquent... oldsalt apparently could teach a few of us what when and how to say whatever he deems worth saying...


----------



## R.D. (Jun 29, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Is it more comfortable for the board if I were to?  Perhaps if I were to paint up my posts like some that post opposing slants I would get more focused replies.
> 
> It is ridiculous, in my opinion, to publicize this family's issues so extensively and I do NOT like it.
> 
> IF there can be any kind of good and quality understanding to come from such I would hope that America will show the same levels of interest!



What are you talking about?

This is a murder trial not a reality show on Bravo


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 29, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Jail and prison are not the only consequences for crimes and for the sake of love, peace, duty bound honor and such... Casey Anthony and her family are being put on such a display that should give the "American Family"  a tremendous purging in and of itself.
> 
> It is really interesting to me how the two men in this family have so little temper, especially considering how emotional Cindy seems to be. She does seem to be quite the emo vamp.
> 
> ...



I get your points, perhaps 'bigger picture thinking' is ill timed given today's heightened emotional testimony. 

ETA: On another note,

Is the defense raising reasonable doubt?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 29, 2011)

Is this chicken soup woman drunk?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)

Kiki - today's testimony only seems to emphasize how fragile the men are emotionally.  Reasonable doubt for sure!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 29, 2011)

I keep re-watching George Anthony on the stand when Baez kept asking him about if he molested his daughter and about his suicide attempt.
George admitted the suicide attempt, but he was very stern with his answers, when he said NO, he did not abuse his daughter in such a way.
I believe him. I do not believe Casey Anthony was ever molested by anyone, it's another God damn lie she made up to try and save her own ass.
George's suicide attempt is something I can relate to...I believe him, 100%.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 29, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Kiki - today's testimony only seems to emphasize how fragile the men are emotionally.  Reasonable doubt for sure!



penis evy


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Is this chicken soup woman drunk?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki - today's testimony only seems to emphasize how fragile the men are emotionally.  Reasonable doubt for sure!
> ...



Frankly, I kinda do crush on both Lee and George.  Men like that seem to be a bit of a rarity.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Even if the father did sexually abuse Casey Anthony, which I don't believe he did, is that an excuse for her to murder her own daughter?



Did you see the movie Beloved from the book by Alice Walker?  The protagonist kills her children to keep them from being 'used' by the massa.  

I had a dying patient once who had been sexually abused by her father.  She had a young daughter who she tried to get placed somewhere besides with her parents.  She failed at that.  Hers was the most difficult and painful death I have ever seen.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



That isn't what 'penis envy' means.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



 I should have googled it, aye?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



You would now.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Even if the father did sexually abuse Casey Anthony, which I don't believe he did, is that an excuse for her to murder her own daughter?
> ...



This is such an amazing truth. Horrid, but important all the same. Sometimes the 'killers', especially mothers will distance themselves from their children, emotionally cutting them off/out, or in the worst cases of murder even, it will be more about 'delivering' them from becoming enslaved by that which destroyed the mother. I have witnessed this in abuse cases that tend to slip through the system's cracks because of lack of evidence or lack of 'severity'. There is sometimes an erosion of self-acceptance too that it isn't difficult to understand why many times such crimes are followed by suicides.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 29, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I understand what you're saying, but I will never buy into the whole "George sexually abused Casey theory", no fucking way.
I was an abused child. Physically, emotionally and verbally. In ways that would make your stomach turn. I never once thought about killing my child, or any of my children. Life gets tough, hard to get thru...but no matter what, you sure as hell don't consider murder as a way out of anything!


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not making it about anything I personally believe or disbelieve, but I do agree that those particular things do not necessarily bring out the worst of everyone. Some people seem to be best enhanced by the harder things that have happened 'to' them. *hearts*


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Mine's bigger than your's.  That's your problem with me!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I'm not making it about anything I personally believe or disbelieve, but I do agree that those particular things do not necessarily bring out the worst of everyone. Some people seem to be best enhanced by the harder things that have happened 'to' them. *hearts*



That's true.  Some find ways of empowering themselves to get through it and overcome.


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:
			
		

> Any chance she can walk? people have been telling me the evidence on her is circumstancial at best, although I think she is guilty as hell.


The way the justice system works i wouldnt be surprised really......

They really have NOTHING to go on which is sad if she did this! (She wants to testify on her own behalf to try and get out of it i think)


Its sad when ppl kill someone THEY HAVE NO REMORSE FOR THE LIFE THEY TOOK!!


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No.  It's not.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 30, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



More excuses for ICA.  Your ilk depresses me.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 30, 2011)

ICA knows what happened to her Daughter.  She's not telling.  Be it accident, or foul play, she knows.  Woman up, take the stand, and let us hear, in tot mom's own words, wtfh'd.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Kiki - today's testimony only seems to emphasize how fragile the men are emotionally.  Reasonable doubt for sure!



I am 100% in disagreement with you in this one.

Reasonable doubt just flew out the window

 We'll see


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 30, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Then perhaps you should consider my words for more than their appearance. I am not necessarily making excuses for ICA. Perhaps my angle is more about identifying a root problem that we can 'nip in the bud' from here on out to prevent this from potentially happening again.



oldsalt said:


> ICA knows what happened to her Daughter.  She's not telling.  Be it accident, or foul play, she knows.  Woman up, take the stand, and let us hear, in tot mom's own words, wtfh'd.



Truth be told, 'we' may never know what happened. She may, yet she may not. Nothing has come up about her partying methods. There are so many things that are available now. It is completely believable that she encountered the same kind of 'drug' that made MISTY forget what happened to her soon to be step daughter from a case a few years ago that was so publicized. I thought at the time it was to point out the issues of life in trailer parks because even 'the trailer park boys' were being talked about more at the time. *cringe* Yet, that is just my thought about it.

She could not likely rat out her providers, now could she? She'd then probably have more to worry about, for sure. Also, there are a lot of other flags that come to mind but until someone else breaches those routes, I won't disclose my thoughts about such.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Truth be told, 'we' may never know what happened. She may, yet she may not. Nothing has come up about her partying methods. There are so many things that are available now. *It is completely believable that she encountered the same kind of 'drug' that made MISTY forget what happened to her soon to be step daughter from a case a few years ago that was so publicized.* I thought at the time it was to point out the issues of life in trailer parks because even 'the trailer park boys' were being talked about more at the time. *cringe* Yet, that is just my thought about it.
> 
> She could not likely rat out her providers, now could she? She'd then probably have more to worry about, for sure. Also, there are a lot of other flags that come to mind but until someone else breaches those routes, I won't disclose my thoughts about such.



No,it's not.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 30, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...


She's thrown everyone else under the bus, hasn't she?  Do you just make shit up on fly??


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2011)

She won't take the stand.

What do you all think?  Disappointed?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 30, 2011)

Very.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Very.



The only  thing her defense has done right

They went out with a fizzle - very bad day for ICA.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 30, 2011)

I knew she wouldn't.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 30, 2011)

If I were her Lawyer I would never put her on the stand, it would destroy your case.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> If I were her Lawyer I would never put her on the stand, it would destroy your case.



Astute.  Good idea.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> If I were her Lawyer I would never put her on the stand, it would destroy your case.



   What case?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 30, 2011)

R.D. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If I were her Lawyer I would never put her on the stand, it would destroy your case.
> ...



Well their trying to split the jury in half I'm assuming, and at least save her the death penalty. Some people say she has a chance to walk, put her on the stand and all that goes out the window.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 30, 2011)

It is official, Casey will not take the stand, and I was completely shocked when I heard Baez state -'the defense rests!'....holey moley!
And they are talking the jury could have this as early as Saturday, and I think I even heard one reporter say the judge was going to keep them over the 4th if need be.
So, everyone, how long do you think before we get a verdict??


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 30, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



What I see, dear oldsalt is her throwing the ones in front of the proverbial bus that she knows the consequences of dealing with. It has obviously been within this particular family's comfort zone to do so to each other, which SHOULD give 'us' as Americans another pause before judging them too harshly considering how many other cases has proven the same thing at different levels. 

Neg rep me all you like, oldsalt, it won't change the fact that reasonable doubt seems to be firmly established and all the neg reps you can give won't take it away.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 30, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



So if theres reasonable doubt she walks right?


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 30, 2011)

If there is reasonable doubt for what level of crime... ??? I suppose we will all find out when the jury returns.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought as long as there is reasonable doubt, than the client should be non guilty.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I thought as long as there is reasonable doubt, than the client should be non guilty.



Even if only one juror feels that way

The defense did such a bad job I doubt it will happen.  They failed to place the body in Kronks hand prior to finding it,  they screwed the pooch as far as the abuse allegations in the OS, they never got to the "accidental" drowning  .


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxVbENsT6rU] ha[/ame]

  This putz got fined $400, court fees and a 6 day jail sentence for this idiotic stunt.


Expensive finger


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 30, 2011)

I waited until the Defense rested.  Yeah, she did it and will get the needle, unless someone splits the jury.  I don't think that will happen, but . . . you never know. Null juries and all that.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 30, 2011)

You know what? Casey Anthony looks exactly like the ex wife of a buddy of mine, he even said the same thing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you guys seen the pics of Casey Anthony partying it up during the time her daughter was supposedly "missing"? man it looks like she had a blast, how can a person supposedly concerned about her missing daughter behave this way? she is guilty as fuck.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 30, 2011)

The Defense rests. I'm not sure the PT 'got' her


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 30, 2011)

R.D. said:


> She won't take the stand.
> 
> What do you all think?  Disappointed?



I know the jury is instructed not to consider a defendant's refusal to take the stand as an admission of guilt, but how can you not?  If I knew I had nothing to hide, I'd scream it from the rooftops.  I know its a gamble and pride driven testimony can cost freedoms, but I am thinking my integrity is pretty valuable.

Honest people want to get to the bottom of things, liars just want it all to go away.  

On the other side, I am not sure I could convict based on the states presentations.  

So, GA was playing with Miss Cruz, heh?  I sure hope he confessed to his wife before today!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Have you guys seen the pics of Casey Anthony partying it up during the time her daughter was supposedly "missing"? man it looks like she had a blast, how can a person supposedly concerned about her missing daughter behave this way? she is guilty as fuck.



The same week this poor child was murdered Casey was in a "Hot Body Contest".


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 30, 2011)

I still refuse to slam on her, period. Though I am not a fan of the Jane Valez-Mitchell show I really like what she said this evening about the fact that when children grow up without respect for the truth they are not going to understand the importance of recognizing the truth as adults.

Also, accordingly, what of George's supposed affair? He did NOT have sex with that woman? When she clearly states they did. No, he isn't the one they are focused on, and yes I do defend him, considering... However, it is a strange thing.

Casey has a life coming to her, be it in prison or not. It almost seems it took this for her to be delivered from the situation at home. Yet, that would be the ultimate controversy, it seems. She was going to bury her daughter just as they had buried their deceased pets, apparently. Mentally Ill? Delusional? Or well-taught?


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 1, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I still refuse to slam on her, period. Though I am not a fan of the Jane Valez-Mitchell show I really like what she said this evening about the fact that when children grow up without respect for the truth they are not going to understand the importance of recognizing the truth as adults.
> 
> Also, accordingly, what of George's supposed affair? He did NOT have sex with that woman? When she clearly states they did. No, he isn't the one they are focused on, and yes I do defend him, considering... However, it is a strange thing.
> 
> *Casey has a life coming to her,* be it in prison or not. It almost seems it took this for her to be delivered from the situation at home. Yet, that would be the ultimate controversy, it seems. She was going to bury her daughter just as they had buried their deceased pets, apparently. Mentally Ill? Delusional? Or well-taught?



So did Caylee.  Why isn't SHE the focus of your post?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys seen the pics of Casey Anthony partying it up during the time her daughter was supposedly "missing"? man it looks like she had a blast, how can a person supposedly concerned about her missing daughter behave this way? she is guilty as fuck.
> ...



She's definately a pig no matter what the reason.  She knew that child was gone.  The jury will put themselves in that position and ask themselves, would I behave that way if my child was missing even for one day?

The defense case was lacking.  She should have taken the stand, it was a risk but she might have saved herself.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I still refuse to slam on her, period. Though I am not a fan of the Jane Valez-Mitchell show I really like what she said this evening about the fact that when children grow up without respect for the truth they are not going to understand the importance of recognizing the truth as adults.


 Really has nohing to do with ICA imo.  



> Also, accordingly, what of George's supposed affair? He did NOT have sex with that woman? When she clearly states they did. No, he isn't the one they are focused on, and yes I do defend him, considering... However, it is a strange thing.


What?   You  defend him as you accuse him of lying?   

She lied on the stand.  The  fact is  in her 2-17-10 deposition she swore there was no affair in the same interview where she indicated he thought it may have been an accident , and she admits that he has no first hand knowledge.

She also claimed on the stand this was before the police came to her.   Um, police  visits come _before _the deposition 



> Casey has a life coming to her, be it in prison or not. It almost seems it took this for her to be delivered from the situation at home. Yet, that would be the ultimate controversy, it seems. She was going to bury her daughter just as they had buried their deceased pets, apparently. Mentally Ill? Delusional? *Or well-taught?*


Now who are you bashing?

I think the family is fortunate to be finally delivered from ICA.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys seen the pics of Casey Anthony partying it up during the time her daughter was supposedly "missing"? man it looks like she had a blast, how can a person supposedly concerned about her missing daughter behave this way? she is guilty as fuck.
> ...



Yup and she was out on the town galavanting around in skimpy outfits and having parties with college kids, if you google Casey Anthony on Google all of the pics will come up, its sickening.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

wow ! i didnt realize nancy grace had so many relatives ! and whiners about spelling and caps . wgaf ? bottom line is this , the state hasnt proven its case in any way . if nothing else they have shown the jury that the prosecuter and state ( judge included ) is biased against the defense by not allowing evidence and testamony to be heard that would tell the true tale . sorry but next week all you nancy grace wannabees will be eatin large portions of crow when the jury comes back with NOT GUILTY or a hung jury . and the state will not spend the money to retry her . get your forks and spoons ready nancys , not all the jurors are one track mind nancys like im readin here . it only takes one juror to spoon feed you your crow . enjoy !  oh yeah and to the couple of neanderthals that responded by name calling and etc , your intelligence looks so much better to all with your choice of words and wit . your nancy grace mentality shows everyone that your opinions are to be ignored . based on bias not the law or fact . hate me all you want , common sense will rule with this jury , the state has not and cant prove its case .more investigation should have been done before bringing this case forward . miss anthony may be guilty as hell or innocent as hell but the state has left this jury with no choice if they follow the law . nothing has been proven , just different opinions or interpretations , no dna , no fingerprints , no nothing . just pure guesswork , or personal biased opinions to further political careers . i cant wait to read all the nancys whining and crying next week when the crow is served .


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I keep re-watching George Anthony on the stand when Baez kept asking him about if he molested his daughter and about his suicide attempt.
> George admitted the suicide attempt, but he was very stern with his answers, when he said NO, he did not abuse his daughter in such a way.
> I believe him. I do not believe Casey Anthony was ever molested by anyone, it's another God damn lie she made up to try and save her own ass.
> George's suicide attempt is something I can relate to...I believe him, 100%.



So I was sitting in a hospital waiting room two days ago, and they happened to have the trial on. We all (about 8-10 people) observed George's meltdown, but when he blurted out, weeping, _"I just wanted to be with my Caylee!!!" _(testimony re his suicide note), the people in the waiting room all gave a collective breath intake, and the consensus was *that was sick*. Nobody, NOBODY, would look that guilt-ridden and blurt that comment out unless _he* had*, in fact,_ abused Caylee--the baby. For him to _still_ be in that much grief _three years later_ is not normal unless there's a HUGE guilt factor involved. George did love Caylee. He was also _IN LOVE_ with her, just as he was his own daughter Casey, before she grew up. The man is a pedophile, in my humble opinion.

*I also think THAT'S what came out last week when Cindy began tweeking her story about the chloroform and Lee also began appearing distraught on the stand, with Casey also in tears. (Remember Lee had said something to the effect "...things I recently found out..." which we as onlookers, and the jury, were not provided an explanation as to what those "things" were.)*

What's truly, truly, _truly_ unfortunate about this wretched case is that those family secrets will not be exposed in this trial, because the whole family has rallied: Trying to keep Casey from the death penalty and the media exposure to George Anthony's less-than-stellar-anyway past, with child abuse added.

We'll also never know exactly how Caylee died, I'll bet, nor who was actually responsible. However she died, she was not "murdered," unless it was a frantic action to stop her from screaming or something equally as horrible. 

My only other comment right now is that I believe a fair trial for Casey was not going to happen from the outset, given her Internet photos, her lies while trying to keep Caylee's disappearance a secret, and all of the history the prosecution attempted to use to paint Casey as a cold-blooded murderer, and even if everything else the prosecution provided as evidence was 100% intractable. 

1.  The police and sheriff departments were gung ho on proving Casey as the guilty party and did very little to pursue any other possible leads that she might not have been. They did that based on her prior lies, but that is still no excuse to make judgment before all leads are thoroughly investigated, and as the months went on, there were plenty of them that the dabbled with at best, and ignored at worst.

2.  Judge Perry's pretrial "order" that no evidence or testimony can be introduced that wasn't previously disclosed in discovery never, ever should have been agreed to by the defense. I fault Baez and even his more experienced counterpart Cheney Mason for going along with that dumb rule, which literally tied their hands in the face of a seasoned and experienced and angry prosecutor like Ashton, whom I suspect wrote the order for the judge to sign in the first place. Again, the defense team underestimated their strategy in going up against Ashton, et al., who is also skillful in stalling the proceedings at every possible moment with his objections.

Pretrial discovery requirements are one thing; but the reason for a trial is to dissect that discovery on the stand, expand upon it in a witness's own words, not be tied to it over simple semantics.

3.  Jose Baez was completely unprepared for a murder one criminal defense. He was negligent in court procedure; he did not do his homework in anticipation of prosecution's objections and rebuttals. Anticipating these tactics is paramount for any criminal defense attorney. The only thing he did well, in spite of his sloppiness, is proving there is a huge possibility that the duct tape was NOT the murder weapon; that there is way more than a 50-50 chance that Caylee's body was never in the trunk of Casey's car; and that other specific evidence held by law enforcement had been tampered with (unwittingly) many times making it impossible for anyone to draw scientific conclusions from much of it.

4.  Judge Belvin Perry is an expert at precedent, but he lacks the balls to actually *set* precedent which could argue _against_ those precedents he constantly cites, which often had somewhat if not vastly different details from this particular case. The judge is legal scholar, but not much of a legal analyst, again in my humble opinion.

Perry also, throughout, has allowed Ashton lenience to badger witnesses, he allows the prosecution to use heresay evidence, he allows them to cherry-pick and put words in a witness's mouth, but sustains prosecution objections if the defense dares do the same things. His bias has been clear on many occasions, and I think that may merely stem from a disrespect for Jose Baez, but it still is no excuse. 

At this time, now that the meat of the testimony is over, it's clear that Casey will be found guilty of some kind of child endangerment charge with death resulting because thankfully there is enough reasonable doubt for murder to convince the jury, unless they're truly a bunch of bimbos who indeed had already formed their biases based on prior media extravaganzas regarding this case.

Psychiatry journals will be having a grand time with this case for years to come.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2011)

Nah nah, you have it wrong.

the tot mom is a killer, and she will get the gurney.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 1, 2011)

I am not convinced beyond a reasonable doubt that she is guilty.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2011)

Nah nah, you have it wrong.

the tot mom is a killer, and she will get the gurney.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2011)

I am.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> wow ! i didnt realize nancy grace had so many relatives ! and whiners about spelling and caps . wgaf ? bottom line is this , the state hasnt proven its case in any way . *if nothing else they have shown the jury that the prosecuter and state ( judge included ) is biased against the defense by not allowing evidence and testamony to be heard that would tell the true tale *. sorry but next week all you nancy grace wannabees will be eatin large portions of crow when the jury comes back with NOT GUILTY or a hung jury . and the state will not spend the money to retry her . get your forks and spoons ready nancys , not all the jurors are one track mind nancys like im readin here . it only takes one juror to spoon feed you your crow . enjoy !  oh yeah and to the couple of neanderthals that responded by name calling and etc , your intelligence looks so much better to all with your choice of words and wit . your nancy grace mentality shows everyone that your opinions are to be ignored . based on bias not the law or fact . hate me all you want , common sense will rule with this jury , the state has not and cant prove its case .more investigation should have been done before bringing this case forward . miss anthony may be guilty as hell or innocent as hell but the state has left this jury with no choice if they follow the law . nothing has been proven , just different opinions or interpretations , no dna , no fingerprints , no nothing . just pure guesswork , or personal biased opinions to further political careers . i cant wait to read all the nancys whining and crying next week when the crow is served .


 

There are rules Bozo you don't seem to understand that. 

Blubbering misinformed and dishonest    bleeding hearts for cold blooded  murderers are annoying, but don't rise to the emotion of hate.  You think too highly of yourself


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

very well said ! finally someone with common sense ! excellent post ! thank you !


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Not everyone is just like you. There are millions of victims, and millions more closet pedophiles.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

So Casey Anthony is an innocent victim now?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> So Casey Anthony is an innocent victim now?



Yeah, 'cause she said so.  We all know how honest she is, right??


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> ICA knows what happened to her Daughter.  She's not telling.  Be it accident, or foul play, she knows.  Woman up, take the stand, and let us hear, in tot mom's own words, wtfh'd.



George Anthony knows what happened to her too. As far as Casey taking the stand, Ashton would have eaten her alive; no competition, no fairness at all. He would have spent days rehashing her lifestyle, keeping her in tears and confusing her even more. I can see him getting right in her face (like daddy did?) if she didn't become his tool. That guy needs to head on out to Hollywood for a new TV series called "Bully Prosecutor."


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Nothing wrong with putting your thoughts out there. This is a discussion forum, and that's what it's for.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

rd or nancy ? hmmmm , rules ? research the law nancy , and enjoy that crow ! REASONABLE DOUBT ! im not a bleeding heart for anyone . if you follow florida law ( which obviously you cant ) she will not get the death penalty . hung jury for sure if not a return of not guilty on all counts . get over yourself nancy , base your statements on facts of law not biased uninformed predudiced opinions . nancy would be proud of you !


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Neg repping indicates insecurity, imo. I think a lot of people who thought this would be an open and shut case, with Casey getting the gas chamber, are having nagging doubts but just don't want to admit it. (And not just in this forum.)


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Reasonable doubt that it's murder, which must be a consensus.  But I think they also have the option of convicting on other charges (I've forgotten what they formally are) which would command a lighter sentence. The jury could have just one member who won't convict on any of the charges, which would mean a hung jury.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> If there is reasonable doubt for what level of crime... ??? I suppose we will all find out when the jury returns.



Listen carefully to the jury instructions.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> rd or nancy ? hmmmm , rules ? research the law nancy , and enjoy that crow ! REASONABLE DOUBT ! im not a bleeding heart for anyone . if you follow florida law ( which obviously you cant ) she will not get the death penalty . hung jury for sure if not a return of not guilty on all counts . get over yourself nancy , base your statements on facts of law not biased uninformed predudiced opinions . nancy would be proud of you !



Can't you find something better to do with your summer vacation?  Go ride a bike or go swimming.  Youngsters need the sun and physical activity.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > rd or nancy ? hmmmm , rules ? research the law nancy , and enjoy that crow ! REASONABLE DOUBT ! im not a bleeding heart for anyone . if you follow florida law ( which obviously you cant ) she will not get the death penalty . hung jury for sure if not a return of not guilty on all counts . get over yourself nancy , base your statements on facts of law not biased uninformed predudiced opinions . nancy would be proud of you !
> ...



I agree, these kids on summer vacations ruin our adult discussions.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I thought as long as there is reasonable doubt, than the client should be non guilty.
> ...



No, the defense created reasonable doubt about Kronk's role in location, especially with the son's testimony that his father bragged he was going to be a media sensation "soon" and the  Kronk's own admission that he poked around the body with a stick or something. The fact that the defense couldn't prove what was said in the opening statement by now is moot. Kronk may not have hidden the body and moved it, but he sure knew it was there before the flooding (which might have disturbed any duct tape as well as slightly moved the body to another position), and he kept details about poking around the body secret for some reason.

As for the accidental drowning, once again, I think the defense was stymied from going any further with attempting to prove it, based on that pretrial order. Even Holloway's statements about George saying "it was an accident," or "I believe it was an accident" (pick your choice), was barely allowed to be pursued any further.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

awwww , poor nancys . cant handle the truth . the whining begins . want some meat tenderizer for your crow ? the trial has just restarted , watch and learn . lol ! but that requires an open mind which obviously you arent capable of . you only hear what serves nancys purpose .


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> awwww , poor nancys . cant handle the truth . the whining begins . want some meat tenderizer for your crow ? the trial has just restarted , watch and learn . lol ! but that requires an open mind which obviously you arent capable of . you only hear what serves nancys purpose .



Jesus who are you Casey Anthonys bitch or something?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > She won't take the stand.
> ...



No, you wouldn't. Some people (me included) take outrage and indignation taken to the limit as a sign of guilt. ("The lady doth protest too much, me thinks...") Defendants rarely take the stand in their own defense in any event, because they are the one witness that can be totally unpredictable.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys seen the pics of Casey Anthony partying it up during the time her daughter was supposedly "missing"? man it looks like she had a blast, how can a person supposedly concerned about her missing daughter behave this way? she is guilty as fuck.
> ...



Good Lord, that's such old news--like at least 3 years ago, that stuff was plastered all over every tabloid on the globe.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> I still refuse to slam on her, period. Though I am not a fan of the Jane Valez-Mitchell show I really like what she said this evening about the fact that when children grow up without respect for the truth they are not going to understand the importance of recognizing the truth as adults.
> 
> Also, accordingly, what of George's supposed affair? He did NOT have sex with that woman? When she clearly states they did. No, he isn't the one they are focused on, and yes I do defend him, considering... However, it is a strange thing.
> 
> Casey has a life coming to her, be it in prison or not. It almost seems it took this for her to be delivered from the situation at home. Yet, that would be the ultimate controversy, it seems. She was going to bury her daughter just as they had buried their deceased pets, apparently. Mentally Ill? Delusional? Or well-taught?



I agree. Casey needs extensive mental evaluation, long term. The last thing in the world she should do if she is released or gets a minimal prison term, is return to that horrid home. Someone surely *will* be murdered if that happens.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> No, the defense created reasonable doubt about Kronk's role in location, especially with the son's testimony that his father bragged he was going to be a media sensation "soon" and the  Kronk's own admission that he poked around the body with a stick or something. *The fact that the defense couldn't prove what was said in the opening statement by now is moot. Kronk may not have hidden the body and moved it, but he sure knew it was there before the flooding (which might have disturbed any duct tape as well as slightly moved the body to another position), and he kept details about poking around the body secret for some reason*


 Right.  How does that create reasonable doubt?   


> As for the accidental drowning, once again, I think the defense was stymied from going any further with attempting to prove it, based on that pretrial order. Even Holloway's statements about George saying "it was an accident," or "I believe it was an accident" (pick your choice), was barely allowed to be pursued any further.



Right again.  Both were the correct rulings on Judge Perrys part.  No reasonable doubt


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I still refuse to slam on her, period. Though I am not a fan of the Jane Valez-Mitchell show I really like what she said this evening about the fact that when children grow up without respect for the truth they are not going to understand the importance of recognizing the truth as adults.
> ...



Coulda/woulda/shoulda? How is that helpful in a murder trial? Might's well not even have one. Just hang her high and call it a day. Caylee has no voice anymore. Even if children don't die tragically, they rarely do anyway.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

nope , just a reasonable person with an open mind uncluttered with bias or uninformed opinions . ( like all jurors and humans should be ) that is disgusted with all you nancy grace robots spouting your twisted non-factual closed mind bs into the air we breathe .


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I have to say, Grace, you in particular really surprise me with your inhuman perspectives on this. I say that only because in other topics/threads, you don't come across as just another bully who tries to gain favor by acting like a know-it-all bitch (or bastard as the case may be) or someone who is eager to jump into the mob mentality fray. There are a hundred explanations as to why people "act" the way they do at any given point in their lives. And you don't know WHY Casey chose to act out, so calling her a "pig" is over the top.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I still refuse to slam on her, period. Though I am not a fan of the Jane Valez-Mitchell show I really like what she said this evening about the fact that when children grow up without respect for the truth they are not going to understand the importance of recognizing the truth as adults.
> ...



What about the text messages from George to River? What about the "home visits"?? Puleeze, the man has a history of affairs, of alcoholism, of fraud, of..._lying_...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> wow ! i didnt realize nancy grace had so many relatives ! and whiners about spelling and caps . wgaf ? bottom line is this , the state hasnt proven its case in any way . if nothing else they have shown the jury that the prosecuter and state ( judge included ) is biased against the defense by not allowing evidence and testamony to be heard that would tell the true tale . sorry but next week all you nancy grace wannabees will be eatin large portions of crow when the jury comes back with NOT GUILTY or a hung jury . and the state will not spend the money to retry her . get your forks and spoons ready nancys , not all the jurors are one track mind nancys like im readin here . it only takes one juror to spoon feed you your crow . enjoy !  oh yeah and to the couple of neanderthals that responded by name calling and etc , your intelligence looks so much better to all with your choice of words and wit . your nancy grace mentality shows everyone that your opinions are to be ignored . based on bias not the law or fact . hate me all you want , common sense will rule with this jury , the state has not and cant prove its case .more investigation should have been done before bringing this case forward . miss anthony may be guilty as hell or innocent as hell but the state has left this jury with no choice if they follow the law . *nothing has been proven *, just different opinions or interpretations , no dna , no fingerprints , no nothing . just pure guesswork , or personal biased opinions to further political careers . i cant wait to read all the nancys whining and crying next week when the crow is served .



*That.*


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

just ask his ex wife . who wasnt allowed to testify by the judge .


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > wow ! i didnt realize nancy grace had so many relatives ! and whiners about spelling and caps . wgaf ? bottom line is this , the state hasnt proven its case in any way . *if nothing else they have shown the jury that the prosecuter and state ( judge included ) is biased against the defense by not allowing evidence and testamony to be heard that would tell the true tale *. sorry but next week all you nancy grace wannabees will be eatin large portions of crow when the jury comes back with NOT GUILTY or a hung jury . and the state will not spend the money to retry her . get your forks and spoons ready nancys , not all the jurors are one track mind nancys like im readin here . it only takes one juror to spoon feed you your crow . enjoy !  oh yeah and to the couple of neanderthals that responded by name calling and etc , your intelligence looks so much better to all with your choice of words and wit . your nancy grace mentality shows everyone that your opinions are to be ignored . based on bias not the law or fact . hate me all you want , common sense will rule with this jury , the state has not and cant prove its case .more investigation should have been done before bringing this case forward . miss anthony may be guilty as hell or innocent as hell but the state has left this jury with no choice if they follow the law . nothing has been proven , just different opinions or interpretations , no dna , no fingerprints , no nothing . just pure guesswork , or personal biased opinions to further political careers . i cant wait to read all the nancys whining and crying next week when the crow is served .
> ...



Tell you what, R.D. If you were accused of something you either didn't do, or facts regarding your participation were iffy at best, you'd better hope someone like me and timesplitter are on your jury.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> So Casey Anthony is an innocent victim now?



Nope, just not guilty of Murder One. No way, no how. In spite of all those web pics you see of her and her lies and her history, not a single shred of evidence was produced that portrayed Casey as being anything BUT an adoring mother who loved her child with all her heart. Murder One involves motive and intent. It's just not there.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I have to say, Grace, you in particular really surprise me with your *inhuman* perspectives on this. I say that only because in other topics/threads, you don't come across as just another* bully *who tries to gain favor by acting like a k*now-it-all bitch *(or bastard as the case may be) or someone who is eager to jump into the* mob mentality* fray. There are a hundred explanations as to why people "act" the way they do at any given point in their lives. And you don't know WHY Casey chose to act out, so calling her a "pig" is over the top.



Remind us again Maggie how you don't take part in petty nastiness 

You said early on:


> No, the defense made a direct accusation against Casey's father. If those allegations are proven untrue, those three lawyers are toast and won't ever practice law again, plus* unimaginable damages awarded in a nice defamation lawsuit against them. **Do you really think they would risk that? Something's going on; they know something that has never been exposed before.*
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/166672-casey-anthony-5.html



 Bolded:  You were simply wrong.  No. Anything said in open court during a trial or other proceeding is absolutely privileged from any civil suit such as libel or slander. -- Judge O.H. Eaton

Red:  Well?  Nothing, the defense rested with nothing.  How do you justify your holding on to that   unproven accusation   as truth?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Tell you what, R.D. If you were accused of something you either didn't do, or facts regarding your participation were iffy at best, you'd better hope someone like me and timesplitter are on your jury.



You've got it backwards.  All murderers pray for the likes of you two to be on the jury


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So Casey Anthony is an innocent victim now?
> ...



Yeah, and George says he didn't have an affair. George tries to say he didn't collect payment for all his media interviews, then says he "doesn't remember" how much or which ones paid him. George conveniently doesn't "remember" a lot when his back is against the wall. Funny how that happens to a lot of them.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> wow ! i didnt realize nancy grace had so many relatives ! and whiners about spelling and caps . wgaf ? bottom line is this , the state hasnt proven its case in any way . if nothing else they have shown the jury that the prosecuter and state ( judge included ) is biased against the defense by not allowing evidence and testamony to be heard that would tell the true tale . sorry but next week all you nancy grace wannabees will be eatin large portions of crow when the jury comes back with NOT GUILTY or a hung jury . and the state will not spend the money to retry her . get your forks and spoons ready nancys , not all the jurors are one track mind nancys like im readin here . it only takes one juror to spoon feed you your crow . enjoy !  oh yeah and to the couple of neanderthals that responded by name calling and etc , your intelligence looks so much better to all with your choice of words and wit . your nancy grace mentality shows everyone that your opinions are to be ignored . based on bias not the law or fact . hate me all you want , common sense will rule with this jury , the state has not and cant prove its case .more investigation should have been done before bringing this case forward . miss anthony may be guilty as hell or innocent as hell but the state has left this jury with no choice if they follow the law . nothing has been proven , just different opinions or interpretations , no dna , no fingerprints , no nothing . just pure guesswork , or personal biased opinions to further political careers . i cant wait to read all the nancys whining and crying next week when the crow is served .



Jesus Christ!
What are you....in the second grade or some shit??
My 6 year old granddaughter can spell and use proper grammar much better than you.
GTFO and come back when we can all makes sense out of your fucking jibberish.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > rd or nancy ? hmmmm , rules ? research the law nancy , and enjoy that crow ! REASONABLE DOUBT ! im not a bleeding heart for anyone . if you follow florida law ( which obviously you cant ) she will not get the death penalty . hung jury for sure if not a return of not guilty on all counts . get over yourself nancy , base your statements on facts of law not biased uninformed predudiced opinions . nancy would be proud of you !
> ...



Your way or the highway?  Some things never change, R.D.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

exactly ! and motive and intent must be proven with facts , not guesswork or biased opinions . which is all the state has shown . add that to them not allowing the defense to put on all its evidence shows the jury that the state is hiding vital info . constant whining objections to each and every question asked leads the jury to suspect the state of being dishonest and sways them to a not guilty verdict . if your so sure of your case then sit down and shut up .


----------



## Dabs (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well then Caylee's murder is old news, cause she died at least 3 years ago, when Casey was in the hod bod contests.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Yeah, and George says he didn't have an affair. George tries to say he didn't collect payment for all his media interviews, then says he "doesn't remember" how much or which ones paid him. George conveniently doesn't "remember" a lot when his back is against the wall. Funny how that happens to a lot of them.



The lovely Cruz did too before she didn't.  

As for the rest of the post - sometimes I think you are watching a different trial than most of us are watching.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> awwww , poor nancys . cant handle the truth . the whining begins . want some meat tenderizer for your crow ? the trial has just restarted , watch and learn . lol ! but that requires an open mind which obviously you arent capable of . you only hear what serves nancys purpose .



Let it roll off. They're not going to change their positions, because they won't admit they _might be_ wrong, even about a few minor things.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 1, 2011)

Casey didn't take the stand...ho-hum. Why??
Most news reports say because she's such a pathological liar, who the hell would believe anything she says??


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...


You have a point Maggie

Plus  you're getting boring in your projection and/or total lack of self awareness.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > awwww , poor nancys . cant handle the truth . the whining begins . want some meat tenderizer for your crow ? the trial has just restarted , watch and learn . lol ! but that requires an open mind which obviously you arent capable of . you only hear what serves nancys purpose .
> ...



Talk about people who need to grow up. What the fuck is WRONG with you people?_ Others are entitled to an opinion_ other than the mass media's and the mass hysterical following that the mass media has. And we have a right to that opinion whether or not *you* and the other high-fivers here think you can shut us up just by some boorish fratboy insults!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe the tot mom did it and will die for it.

Talk about immoral and weak character: look right at Nancy Grace.  That woman and her crew have made a fortune of telling and retelling the poor child's story.  I don't know if they want justice, but they sure want $$$.  Hell with them.  Told Nancy so, her mouth went into that cat's anus look she gets when she gets pissed.

Enough of this thread.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> nope , just a reasonable person with an open mind uncluttered with bias or uninformed opinions . ( like all jurors and humans should be ) that is disgusted with all you nancy grace robots spouting your twisted non-factual closed mind bs into the air we breathe .



You are not making any sense clown, put down the Vodka its too early to be drinking yourself into a stupor.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



Motherfucker I wasn't even talking to you, shut the fuck up.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > No, the defense created reasonable doubt about Kronk's role in location, especially with the son's testimony that his father bragged he was going to be a media sensation "soon" and the  Kronk's own admission that he poked around the body with a stick or something. *The fact that the defense couldn't prove what was said in the opening statement by now is moot. Kronk may not have hidden the body and moved it, but he sure knew it was there before the flooding (which might have disturbed any duct tape as well as slightly moved the body to another position), and he kept details about poking around the body secret for some reason*
> ...



Kronk's testimony brings to light the fact that Caylee's body was NOT found intact in the swamp with a piece of duct tape placed over a heart then placed over her mouth. The searchers had scoured that area before the flooding and found nothing. Suddenly the body appears and it's not intact; Kronk testifies he poked at it (specifically the skull). There is reasonable doubt as to why the body was not discovered before all that happened, and especially whether or not the duct tape played any part at all in her actual death because that piece of tape might have been ripped off the bag during the flood and simply landed on her face. Remember too that all the prosecution had was a photoshopped version of the duct tape, the heart, over the mouth as it "might" appear. It was not a real photograph. So again, there is more than "reasonable doubt" that duct tape (which the prosecution uses as it's primary murder tool) is even at issue, as well as whether the body had in fact been moved around, and if so from where? A few feet or a few miles? Since no one can answer that, it is reasonable doubt.

Reasonable doubt as to the drowning accident comes directly from George Anthony, whether he said he "believed it" to be an accident or he actually claimed it was. At the very least, HE is the one who plants the reasonable doubt. No one else.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > awwww , poor nancys . cant handle the truth . the whining begins . want some meat tenderizer for your crow ? the trial has just restarted , watch and learn . lol ! but that requires an open mind which obviously you arent capable of . you only hear what serves nancys purpose .
> ...



LOL if you are really backing up that idiot timesplitter it shows how delusional you are.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

hey dabs , i mean nancy , GFY . wgaf about spelling or grammer ? judging by your icon or whatever you call it we can clearly see your intellect is in the toilet bowl . wipe the brown stuff off your face and maybe you could read and comprehend whats written . but as another nancy wannabee you wouldn admit it anyhow . it doesnt fit your closed mind ideals . those of us who understand the law in the state of florida cant hear you anyway , your irrellivant babble and whining speaks volumes to your nancy grace following . keep marching to nancys drum , it will lead you right back to the sewer you crawled out of .


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> hey dabs , i mean nancy , GFY . wgaf about spelling or grammer ? judging by your icon or whatever you call it we can clearly see your intellect is in the toilet bowl . wipe the brown stuff off your face and maybe you could read and comprehend whats written . but as another nancy wannabee you wouldn admit it anyhow . it doesnt fit your closed mind ideals . those of us who understand the law in the state of florida cant hear you anyway , your irrellivant babble and whining speaks volumes to your nancy grace following . keep marching to nancys drum , it will lead you right back to the sewer you crawled out of .


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, Grace, you in particular really surprise me with your *inhuman* perspectives on this. I say that only because in other topics/threads, you don't come across as just another* bully *who tries to gain favor by acting like a k*now-it-all bitch *(or bastard as the case may be) or someone who is eager to jump into the* mob mentality* fray. There are a hundred explanations as to why people "act" the way they do at any given point in their lives. And you don't know WHY Casey chose to act out, so calling her a "pig" is over the top.
> ...



As you well know, R.D., when someone lashes out at me, I'm fully capable of giving it right back. I also don't start out any any post, ever, by out and out calling someone a name. If you can find one where I have ever done that, then I shall bow to your superiority. Do you really want me to name names of other members of USMB who are not posting in this thread but who are indeed bitches and bastards who can never, ever say anything at all without lacing it with insults? I don't think I need to go there, but you get my gist.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

see the monkey scratchin his head ?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> see the monkey scratchin his head ?



No we can't see you.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



--->whoosh--->


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and George says he didn't have an affair. George tries to say he didn't collect payment for all his media interviews, then says he "doesn't remember" how much or which ones paid him. George conveniently doesn't "remember" a lot when his back is against the wall. Funny how that happens to a lot of them.
> ...



I totally agree. The one I watch picks up on every nuance, including body language, embellishments of truth, outright lies, and bias.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

Today on rebuttal:
Compliance officer:
-C. Anthony  was working at 1:41 PM EST on March 17

- 3/21/08 Activity throughout the afternoon on C. Anthony's terminal until 15:06:29 C.T. that is 4:06 

Supervisor Deborah  Polisano:
Cindy cannot log onto Gentiva computer from home.  
That the workstation locks up after 15 minutes of inactivity. 
It's against policy for someone to use someone else's computer. It's a compliance issue.  
She could not work from home either. No VPN or telenet. 

Denies ever fixing Cindy's time card
There would never be a time where a worker would be at home and receive comp time as if at work - that would be illegal.
No one would work on someone elses user name or computer


 Records show that Cindy was doing work and making changes to patient records on Gentiva's computer during the time frame when somebody was on the Anthony desktop computer looking up neck breaking and "how to make chloroform" 


Cindy lied to protect ICA who was doing the searches.  Can you say pre-meditation?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2011)

Prosecution just proved that Cindy Anthony was at work at the time the chloroform searches were done on the home computer. Cindy lied under oath.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Casey didn't take the stand...ho-hum. Why??
> Most news reports say because she's such a pathological liar, who the hell would believe anything she says??



"Most news reports..."  "Most news reports" say George Anthony's meltdown was because he's such a grieving grandparent. No one dares call bullshit. A "grieving grandparent" doesn't forget he's a* parent* first and a husband who should lend emotional support to the rest of* his* grieving family but tries to off himself instead.

I rest my case.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

KissMy said:


> Prosecution just proved that Cindy Anthony was at work at the time the chloroform searches were done on the home computer. Cindy lied under oath.



She lied to cover her daughter, I could tell just by looking at her.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Sorry I'm boring you. You can leave anytime. I need to take a break anyway, so that will give you time to formulate your next lame attack. However, I fail to see how my own "self-awareness" enters into any of this at all? Is that a _nice_ insult?


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

no you cant but you dam sure hear me . and by all of your nancy grace responses ive proved my point and exposed you for the closed mind nancy followers that you are . and by god you cant stand facing the truth of your own bs . just like your mentor nancy . its a shame how much you must be missing in life with your closed minds . too busy wallowing in your own bs to see reality .


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> no you cant but you dam sure hear me . and by all of your nancy grace responses ive proved my point and exposed you for the closed mind nancy followers that you are . and by god you cant stand facing the truth of your own bs . just like your mentor nancy . its a shame how much you must be missing in life with your closed minds . too busy wallowing in your own bs to see reality .


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Since today it seems to be two against a half-dozen (more probably later), I'll defend that other person. If you don't like it, tough. Feel better now that you've got the word FUCK in there twice?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Kronk's testimony brings to light the fact that Caylee's body was NOT found intact in the swamp with a piece of duct tape placed over a heart then placed over her mouth. The searchers had scoured that area before the flooding and found nothing. Suddenly the body appears and it's not intact; Kronk testifies he poked at it (specifically the skull). *There is reasonable doubt as to why the body was not discovered before all that happened, and especially whether or not the duct tape played any part at all in her actual death because that piece of tape might have been ripped off the bag during the flood and simply landed on her face.* Remember too that all the prosecution had was a photoshopped version of the duct tape, the heart, over the mouth as it "might" appear. It was not a real photograph. So again, there is more than "reasonable doubt" that duct tape (which the prosecution uses as it's primary murder tool) is even at issue, as well as whether the body had in fact been moved around, and if so from where? A few feet or a few miles? Since no one can answer that, it is reasonable doubt.


That's just silly


> Reasonable doubt as to the drowning accident comes directly from George Anthony, whether he said he "believed it" to be an accident or he actually claimed it was. At the very least, HE is the one who plants the reasonable doubt. No one else.



It does not.  You can't make things up he never said that and it does not go towards manner of death.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



And just what have you contributed that's so brilliant?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Everything I post is pure genius.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



That other person you are defending is a fucking retard with the typing skills of a brain dead monkey, good luck with that champ.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Today on rebuttal:
> Compliance officer:
> -C. Anthony  was working at 1:41 PM EST on March 17
> 
> ...



By whom?

Sorry, but regardless of anything the prosecution, media, or even you say, there is NO PROOF that Casey Anthony murdered her child.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



If you say so

Now how about answer the questions regarding the trial in that post too?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Today on rebuttal:
> ...



Yes, she should be released right away and President Obama should award her the Medal of Honor and a check for $100 million.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> > The lovely Cruz did too before she didn't.
> >
> > As for the rest of the post - sometimes I think you are watching a different trial than most of us are watching.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

KissMy said:


> Prosecution just proved that Cindy Anthony was at work at the time the chloroform searches were done on the home computer. Cindy lied under oath.



Why? Will she be allowed to testify? In any event, was it determined that chloroform was present in Caylee's body at all? Or even in "great quantities" (which was debunked early on) in the trunk of Casey's car?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Today on rebuttal:
> ...


By whom what?


Cindy lied - what don't you understand?


----------



## eots (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



perhaps she could pay her debt to society with an entertaining reality show


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution just proved that Cindy Anthony was at work at the time the chloroform searches were done on the home computer. Cindy lied under oath.
> ...



She would have known about that computer search long before testifying, so why did she attempt to backtrack now? What happened in the last two weeks to make her want to protect her daughter? Does Cindy *now* know exactly what happened? Does Lee?


----------



## eots (Jul 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIP1eG9N_ro]YouTube - &#x202a;OJ Simpson Juiced Ad&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Yes, she should be released right away and President Obama should award her the Medal of Honor and a check for $100 million.





Are you getting the impression Magg's isn't even following this case.  She's just wingin' it to have something to argue about?


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

none of them have contributed anything brilliant let alone factual , just biased opinions . they just cant comprehend that their opinion doesnt matter . its the law that matters and must be followed by the jury . and since the state has not and cant prove its case , they cant stand it . so they whine and call people names and use foul language to make themselves feel better and superior .


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Kronk's testimony brings to light the fact that Caylee's body was NOT found intact in the swamp with a piece of duct tape placed over a heart then placed over her mouth. The searchers had scoured that area before the flooding and found nothing. Suddenly the body appears and it's not intact; Kronk testifies he poked at it (specifically the skull). *There is reasonable doubt as to why the body was not discovered before all that happened, and especially whether or not the duct tape played any part at all in her actual death because that piece of tape might have been ripped off the bag during the flood and simply landed on her face.* Remember too that all the prosecution had was a photoshopped version of the duct tape, the heart, over the mouth as it "might" appear. It was not a real photograph. So again, there is more than "reasonable doubt" that duct tape (which the prosecution uses as it's primary murder tool) is even at issue, as well as whether the body had in fact been moved around, and if so from where? A few feet or a few miles? Since no one can answer that, it is reasonable doubt.
> ...



Whatever. Hey, I just heard the earth rotates around the sun. Wanna argue with me over that too?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, she should be released right away and President Obama should award her the Medal of Honor and a check for $100 million.
> ...



I think shes related to Casey Anthony.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I thought I did. I think that's your problem. I don't care what kind of precedent you show me, I can guarantee that there have been slander charges brought against attorneys for libel stated in a court proceeding. How they get around any "ruling" is unknown. But it happens.

Oops. I made a mistake. I didn't answer that question, until then ^. Lemme guess what you'll start "kidding me" about after that.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Hey she tried to cover her daughter, gave it a shot and failed, what can I say?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Is that one of your purely brilliant postings?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Whatever. Hey, I just heard the earth rotates around the sun. Wanna argue with me over that too?



No, you're right.  In fact I have told you how right you are in almost every reply to you.  

I am not arguing at all with you.  The facts do.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Hey if she gets off why not? look at her pics on Google, she knows how to have a good time.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



So? She gets slapped with perjury. So should George.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, she should be released right away and President Obama should award her the Medal of Honor and a check for $100 million.
> ...



You two are so cute together.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever. Hey, I just heard the earth rotates around the sun. Wanna argue with me over that too?
> ...



If you've got some facts, I'm all eyes. Please please PLEASE give me some facts upon which you base your contentions. Fact is a four-letter word, and not easily confused with "suspicion."


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Well you thought wrong.  But you're right it happens. 

Not to doubt you but a link or proof THJE is wrong would be nice.


 I'll remind you:

You said early on:



> No, the defense made a direct accusation against Casey's father. If those allegations are proven untrue, those three lawyers are toast and won't ever practice law again, plus unimaginable damages awarded in a nice defamation lawsuit against them. Do you really think they would risk that? Something's going on; they know something that has never been exposed before.


 
So I asked: 
Red: Well? Nothing, the defense rested with nothing. How do you justify your holding on to that unproven accusation as truth?

Well?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> If you've got some facts, I'm all eyes. Please please PLEASE give me some facts upon which you base your contentions. Fact is a four-letter word, and not easily confused with "suspicion."



One you're running away from is Cindy lied about doing the chloroform  searches on the home computer and the ramifications of that perjury

Even Bozo and ICA understand this is not good, not good at all.


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2011)

i said it before, and i will say it again...Casey will be hit with hindering an investigation or something similar but she will not be found guilty of killing her child.  She did it, but there is too much circumstantial evidence.  

Unless she confesses, she wont do any real time for killing her own child.  God bless America!??


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got some facts, I'm all eyes. Please please PLEASE give me some facts upon which you base your contentions. Fact is a four-letter word, and not easily confused with "suspicion."
> ...



I really have not bee following too closely, but how did they prove she lied about this.  I knew she was full of crap when she first tried to say Chlorfil vice chlorform, but how did they prove it was a lie?


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 1, 2011)

hey gravity boy , what does typing skills  have to do with the fact that your head is in your ass ? i choose to type any way i want , not to please you . who cares how anyone types ? or spells ? it has no bearing on the fact that you live in your nancy grace kingdom . bottom line is i struck a nerve in the nancy grace fan club here and your closed mind bs is exposed . by someone who knows the laws of the state of florida and trial procedure . if you will take notice i have never stated my opinion on her guilt or innocence . or anyones guilt or innocence in this trial . i am looking at this trial based on facts and proceedure . not a biased opinion . as i said before nobodys opinion matters , yours or mine , state or defense . the jury must follow the law and since the state has proven absolutly nothing and cannot , she will not get the death penalty . it will either be a hung jury or not guilty on all counts . the jury has no choice if they follow the law which they must or she walks on that issue . so stop whining about typing or spelling it doesnt change the facts , nor does it matter , just something else for you to whine about .


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> hey gravity boy , what does typing skills  have to do with the fact that your head is in your ass ? i choose to type any way i want , not to please you . who cares how anyone types ? or spells ? it has no bearing on the fact that you live in your nancy grace kingdom . bottom line is i struck a nerve in the nancy grace fan club here and your closed mind bs is exposed . by someone who knows the laws of the state of florida and trial procedure . if you will take notice i have never stated my opinion on her guilt or innocence . or anyones guilt or innocence in this trial . i am looking at this trial based on facts and proceedure . not a biased opinion . as i said before nobodys opinion matters , yours or mine , state or defense . the jury must follow the law and since the state has proven absolutly nothing and cannot , she will not get the death penalty . it will either be a hung jury or not guilty on all counts . the jury has no choice if they follow the law which they must or she walks on that issue . so stop whining about typing or spelling it doesnt change the facts , nor does it matter , just something else for you to whine about .


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

Zona said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



The compliance officer came in with records putting her at work on her computer at the time the searches were made on the home computer.

Her supervisor denied altering time records explained you can't log on at home to the work computers and   against policy for someone to use someone else's computer, a compliance issue.


----------



## eots (Jul 1, 2011)

Zona said:


> i said it before, and i will say it again...Casey will be hit with hindering an investigation or something similar but she will not be found guilty of killing her child.  She did it, but there is too much circumstantial evidence.
> 
> Unless she confesses, she wont do any real time for killing her own child.  God bless America!??



true but like oj and those Cummings hillbillies it wont be long before she commits some stupid crime and they can give her the maximum penalty..those hillbillies are facing 40 years for selling some pills..oj is doing 17 years..sooner or later Casey will face the same


----------



## eots (Jul 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heYmcUdzqIE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Casey Anthony Check Fraud Plea Court Hearing 1/25/10 4&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

eots said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Casey Anthony Check Fraud Plea Court Hearing 1/25/10 4&#x202c;&rlm;



Poor  poor child.  What an awful life she must have been suffering under to bite the hand that fed her


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

Stenger:On home computer no search for  CHLOROPHYLL , no search for  hand sanitizer , bamboo, Gentiva,com in delete files.  Or in history.

Neck breaking is not result of "pop up" was a google search.   The only search regarding anything to do with dogs was a search for fleas.   

Cindy is gonna have a bad weekend


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got some facts, I'm all eyes. Please please PLEASE give me some facts upon which you base your contentions. Fact is a four-letter word, and not easily confused with "suspicion."
> ...



Not just chloroform but also "Neck Breaking" was also typed into the google search. It was not a "Pop-Up" as Cindy had said. Casey typed that into google search at the same time.

These particular searches were also deleted in order to try to hide the fact they were searched.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

KissMy said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I have never seen a Chloroform and or neck breaker pop up, does Cindy think the jury is fucking stupid?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello all!  I have been lurking this thread since the beginning of the trial, and held off from posting my opinions until both the prosecution and defense had presented their respective cases in chief.  I hope that I can add as much to the discussion as you all have; it has been interesting to see both sides of public opinion in this trial.

timesplitter, it seems that you feel that you "know the laws of the state of florida and trial procedure."  However, it seems that you have misstated the law as to both what is required to show a defendant guilty of first degree murder and what constitutes proper inclusion of evidence in a criminal trial.

Would it change your opinion as to Ms. Anthony's guilt of first-degree murder if it was shown that motive is not required to find a defendant guilty of first-degree murder in the State of Florida?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

KissMy said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



She was deleting EVERY FILE ON THE FIREFOX BROWSER, the morning of July 16, while LE was at her house trying to help  find Caylee not only shows consciousness of guilt but brass b*lls too.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 1, 2011)

It seems as though timesplitter has left the building, so I'll just post the definition of first-degree murder, as defined in Florida's Criminal Code, for everyone's benefit:

782.04&#8195;Murder.
(1)(a)&#8195;The unlawful killing of a human being:
1.&#8195;When perpetrated from a premeditated design to effect the death of the person killed or any human being;
2.&#8195;When committed by a person engaged in the perpetration of, or in the attempt to perpetrate, any:
a.&#8195;Trafficking offense prohibited by s. 893.135(1),
b.&#8195;Arson,
c.&#8195;Sexual battery,
d.&#8195;Robbery,
e.&#8195;Burglary,
f.&#8195;Kidnapping,
g.&#8195;Escape,
h.&#8195;Aggravated child abuse,
i.&#8195;Aggravated abuse of an elderly person or disabled adult,
j.&#8195;Aircraft piracy,
k.&#8195;Unlawful throwing, placing, or discharging of a destructive device or bomb,
l.&#8195;Carjacking,
m.&#8195;Home-invasion robbery,
n.&#8195;Aggravated stalking,
o.&#8195;Murder of another human being,
p.&#8195;Resisting an officer with violence to his or her person,
q.&#8195;Felony that is an act of terrorism or is in furtherance of an act of terrorism; or
3.&#8195;Which resulted from the unlawful distribution of any substance controlled under s. 893.03(1), cocaine as described in s. 893.03(2)(a)4., opium or any synthetic or natural salt, compound, derivative, or preparation of opium, or methadone by a person 18 years of age or older, when such drug is proven to be the proximate cause of the death of the user,

is murder in the first degree and constitutes a capital felony, punishable as provided in s. 775.082.


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Ah..the old, log into two computers at a time thing...good.  I am glad they exposed her as a liar. 

Will she do time then?  Damn, I hope so.  Ironically if she does, it will probably be more time than her daughter who will get off.


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2011)

eots said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > i said it before, and i will say it again...Casey will be hit with hindering an investigation or something similar but she will not be found guilty of killing her child.  She did it, but there is too much circumstantial evidence.
> ...



I believe in Karma, but sometimes they get away with it..and its really sad someone could get away with killing her child.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2011)

Zona said:


> Ah..the old, log into two computers at a time thing...good.  I am glad they exposed her as a liar.
> 
> Will she do time then?  Damn, I hope so.  Ironically if she does, it will probably be more time than her daughter who will get off.



Why did Cindy have a need to lie? Why was Casey deleting the searches when it was discovered that her daughter was missing?

If there is a complete idiot on that jury Casey may get a hung jury, but Casey is not going to get off. Nobody hides a body of an accidental drowning. She had to hide the body because she killed her.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



This also proves that Cindy lied to protect Casey & that Casey is the one who searched "Chloroform", "Inhalation", "Neck Breaking", "Shovel", "Peroxide", "Alcohol", "Acetone" on the days in question.

Peroxide is used to react with the iron in blood. This cleans the iron from blood stains that would have reacted to "Luminol" so it can be completely cleaned up. This prevents forensics from detecting the presents of blood stains.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 1, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> hey dabs , i mean nancy , GFY . wgaf about spelling or grammer ? judging by your icon or whatever you call it we can clearly see your intellect is in the toilet bowl . wipe the brown stuff off your face and maybe you could read and comprehend whats written . but as another nancy wannabee you wouldn admit it anyhow . it doesnt fit your closed mind ideals . those of us who understand the law in the state of florida cant hear you anyway , your irrellivant babble and whining speaks volumes to your nancy grace following . keep marching to nancys drum , it will lead you right back to the sewer you crawled out of .



Hey fuckwad...do you see what you have just done??
You pretend to know all about the law and yet, you spelled one of the most commonly used words in a courtroom WRONG!


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2011)

KissMy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ah..the old, log into two computers at a time thing...good.  I am glad they exposed her as a liar.
> ...



I agree, but for some reason, I feel as though she will be found guilty of hindering, not murder or even (and this I cant even handle) burying her own child trying to cover up the :"accident".

She will do Lohan time...nothing.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 1, 2011)

Unless there is one idiot on the jury she will do time. I don't think they have beyond a doubt proved premeditation, but i think they will find her quilty of murder in some form.

Though She should fry, she doesn't deserve a minute of happiness.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 1, 2011)

Unless there is one idiot on the jury she will do time. I don't think they have beyond a doubt proved premeditation, but i think they will find her quilty of murder in some form.

Though She should fry, she doesn't deserve a minute of happiness.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2011)

This entire case has been a study in chaos and disorganization.


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Unless there is one idiot on the jury she will do time. I don't think they have beyond a doubt proved premeditation, but i think they will find her quilty of murder in some form.
> 
> Though She should fry, she doesn't deserve a minute of happiness.



I agree...but I think they will come back with the baby drowning, and the illegal thing they will get her on is burying the child.  That will be the hindering part.  They didnt actually prove she killed the child.  Its all circumstantial evidence.  Overwhelming but circumstantial.

Lohan time...Lohan time...

(Then the movies and the books she and her mother will write.)  Wait for it..


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Unless there is one idiot on the jury she will do time. I don't think they have beyond a doubt proved premeditation, but i think they will find her quilty of murder in some form.
> 
> Though She should fry, she doesn't deserve a minute of happiness.



I agree.  Even if the prosecution hasn't shown premeditation, she can still be found guilty of first-degree murder.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 1, 2011)

Zona said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Unless there is one idiot on the jury she will do time. I don't think they have beyond a doubt proved premeditation, but i think they will find her quilty of murder in some form.
> ...



No one covers up an accidental drowning, they call 911.....


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> This entire case has been a study in chaos and disorganization.



I disagree 100 %


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Unless there is one idiot on the jury she will do time. I don't think they have beyond a doubt proved premeditation, but i think they will find her quilty of murder in some form.
> 
> Though She should fry, she doesn't deserve a minute of happiness.



That reminds me of something my mother used to say to me when I would ask her for advice (she was wise, and I never knew exactly what to do). She would say, "It's doubtful one can find happiness at the expense of another person's misery." She probably prevented me from doing something stupid more than once just by saying that little shibboleth.


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



but but but, she was molested by her dad.  This I believe was told to us by her mother who said she did the search results..?


----------



## tmpods (Jul 1, 2011)

I just need more answers!! I don't believe the State proved first degree murder or murder in general because they can't tell me when, where, how, what?? And honestly I want to but more so NEED to believe it was an accident, because it's hard for me to fathom a mother killing her child!!!


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> This entire case has been a study in chaos and disorganization.



Still c an't admit when yer wrong, huh?


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 2, 2011)

Zona said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Unless there is one idiot on the jury she will do time. I don't think they have beyond a doubt proved premeditation, but i think they will find her quilty of murder in some form.
> ...



Nope OJ time, OJ time


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2011)

tmpods said:


> I just need more answers!! I don't believe the State proved first degree murder or murder in general because they can't tell me when, where, how, what?? And honestly I want to but more so NEED to believe it was an accident, because it's hard for me to fathom a mother killing her child!!!



We've seen way too many mothers kill their own children over the years, it's not so hard to believe any more.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2011)

I believe she is guilty beyond reasonable doubt.

I also believe that tot talk show host to be a vile person to make money off that poor child's death.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2011)

I believe she is guilty beyond reasonable doubt.

I also believe that tot talk show host to be a vile person to make money off that poor child's death.


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 2, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> tmpods said:
> 
> 
> > I just need more answers!! I don't believe the State proved first degree murder or murder in general because they can't tell me when, where, how, what?? And honestly I want to but more so NEED to believe it was an accident, because it's hard for me to fathom a mother killing her child!!!
> ...



This is so real.  What stress factors cause it to be so? Even mothers that have appeared happily married to successful men have been guilty of such.

This is more than a study on dysfunction and chaos, it is a reality that we need to be focused on dealing with in such a way that we release mothers from whatever other factors involved so that motherhood is not the curse they seem to bear. 

It is impossibly difficult for many young adults to live at home at the age Casey was without having children to care for to add in the mix. That particular family may represent more of how more of America really is behind closed doors than not. What outreach programs are available and in what states? Not 'free' or welfare assistance necessarily but real working teams that are active. Perhaps as soon as single mothers have their babies they should be automatically directed and even expected to be a part of an organization or group that not only supports them and their decisions as new mothers but also is need of their input and their focus on their children's success.

I don't know if things like this are common, I'm sure there are areas that have such, there just doesn't seem to be any ADVERTISEMENT of the more positive outcomes, influences if there are.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

R.D. said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Then how to explain George Anthony's claim that he saw Casey leave with Caylee sometime in the morning of July 16th with backpacks before he left for work around 12:30? Who is LE and why would "LE" be trying to help find Caylee at that point? 

See these are just a few of the timeframe questions that the bumbling defense should have pursued further and tied together. Now it all just hangs out there unanswered.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2011)

Cindy did not lie, MM.  Casey did it.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Then how to explain George Anthony's claim that he saw Casey leave with Caylee sometime in the morning of July 16th with backpacks before he left for work around 12:30? Who is LE and why would "LE" be trying to help find Caylee at that point?
> 
> See these are just a few of the timeframe questions that the bumbling defense should have pursued further and tied together. Now it all just hangs out there unanswered.



George stated that he last saw Caylee, with Casey in the above-referenced circumstances, on June 16th, not July 16th.  "LE," law enforcement, arrested Casey on July 16th for child neglect, obstruction of justice, and false statements.  The timing was laid out correctly during the trial.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

KissMy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ah..the old, log into two computers at a time thing...good.  I am glad they exposed her as a liar.
> ...



There's still no _conclusive_ proof that *SHE* "hid the body." That's the problem with this whole case. *If* Casey had used chloroform to subdue the child and wanted it to appear she had drowned, that would have been an easier way, and much more explanable to the authorities, than hiding the body in the trunk of her car until she could figure out where to dump it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

Zona said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Unless there is one idiot on the jury she will do time. I don't think they have beyond a doubt proved premeditation, but i think they will find her quilty of murder in some form.
> ...



The defense's only "defense" now to the jury is just that: The prosecution failed to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Casey was the one who killed her child. Even their chloroform argument is weak, since no trace of the chemical was found in Caylee's body, even in the bone marrow extracted, and the fact that the search for that word or string of words could have been done by anyone having access to the home computer, not just Casey. I'm not saying Casey _didn't_ do the search; I'm just saying _someone else_ also could have, including George. Why was he never questioned by the defense about it, ESPECIALLY since Cindy went out on a limb and said she had done the search, then that turned out to be a lie? George of course would simply say he didn't, and the whole world would believe him. That's the way the trial has gone, imo.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

tmpods said:


> I just need more answers!! I don't believe the State proved first degree murder or murder in general because they can't tell me when, where, how, what?? And honestly I want to but more so NEED to believe it was an accident, because it's hard for me to fathom a mother killing her child!!!



It's not hard for me to fathom, just not in this case. I recall (think I've said this before), earlier in the trial when Judge Perry inserted a question of his own in response to why she would go to such lengths to kill her child and then hide the body, [paraphrasing] "Wouldn't it have made more sense to just leave Caylee with the grandparents for good [if Casey just wanted to be free of motherhood]?" 

Yes, problem solved, simple and sweet.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > This entire case has been a study in chaos and disorganization.
> ...



Some of us won't admit we're wrong until we see the proof. Imagine that.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cindy did not lie, MM.  Casey did it.



Cindy didn't lie about what?


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 2, 2011)

OMGorsh...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Then how to explain George Anthony's claim that he saw Casey leave with Caylee sometime in the morning of July 16th with backpacks before he left for work around 12:30? Who is LE and why would "LE" be trying to help find Caylee at that point?
> ...



Then my mistake only exacerbates the timeframe problem. Allegedly Casey had been searching chloroform during the week of March 17 (the presumption by prosecution that she planned it all 3 months in advance), so if Casey killed her on or about June 16, why would she wait until the following month to delete all the incriminating evidence from the computer?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> There's still no _conclusive_ proof that *SHE* "hid the body." That's the problem with this whole case. *If* Casey had used chloroform to subdue the child and wanted it to appear she had drowned, that would have been an easier way, and much more explanable to the authorities, than hiding the body in the trunk of her car until she could figure out where to dump it.



Conclusively proving a killer hid a person's body doesn't conclusively prove any of the elements of first-degree murder.

If Bob kills Bill, and Joe hides Bill, Bob still killed Bill, correct?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I agree with you that Casey's internet searches for chloroform go to the element of premeditation.  The jury doesn't need to hypothesize about why she may or may not be very smart, or whether someone else in the family may have deleted that information for her.  The prosecution only has to show that she unlawfully killed Caylee with a premeditated design, or that she killed Caylee while in the process of committing a felony enumerated in the above-referenced Florida statute.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What more proof do you need?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > There's still no _conclusive_ proof that *SHE* "hid the body." That's the problem with this whole case. *If* Casey had used chloroform to subdue the child and wanted it to appear she had drowned, that would have been an easier way, and much more explanable to the authorities, than hiding the body in the trunk of her car until she could figure out where to dump it.
> ...



Only if it can be _p.r.o.v.e.n_ (somehow???) that Bob *did* kill Bill. Bob may have helped hide the body, but may not have actually pulled the trigger. Criminal trials are full of such cases where it cannot be proven who actually inflicted the fatal wound, and unfortunately, the jails are also full of possibly innocent people because juries believed one witness (or evidence) over another. Although our system of jurisprudence is probably the best in the world, it still isn't flawless where a blanket statement can be made, and arbitrarily accepted as truth, that someone is guilty or not.

Actually, I went back and read the autopsy report, and even Dr. G made the ambiguous conclusion: HOMICIDE BY UNDETERMINED MEANS. Yet the prosecution's entire case rests on Casey's philandering history and her lies (which is the *only* _p.r.o.o.f_ they have for motive), that she killed her daughter with chloroform (no _p.r.o.o.f_ of chloroform except in "trace" amounts on the car carpet sample), and that she did it by using duct tape to cover her mouth and finish the job (the piece of duct tape found was never _p.r.o.v.e.n_ to be  "over her mouth").


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



That bitch needs to go to jail for the rest of her life just because she didn't report her child missing for 31 days. Then when her mom did report it and report the "smell of DEATH" in her car she lied to the police at every opportunity. She's lucky I'm not on that jury. but I'm betting most of em think the same way I do. If Missy was innocent then she wouldn't have tried to cover up her shit.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



But in my mind, they have failed to do that. Sadly, that's not to say they won't win on those points, but I'd simply like to see something more concrete than some alleged _potential_ grand plan.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 2, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Still waiting. Got some?

West's Encyclopedia of American Law, edition 2.


> proof n. confirmation of a fact by evidence. In a court trial proof is what the trier of the fact (jury or judge without a jury) needs to become satisfied the evidence shows by "a preponderance of the evidence" in civil (non-criminal) cases and "beyond a reasonable doubt" in criminal prosecutions. *However, each alleged fact must be proved separately, as must all the facts necessary to reach a judgment for the plaintiff (the person filing a lawsuit) or for the prosecution (the "people" or "state" represented by the prosecutor). *
> 
> The defendants in both civil suits and criminal trials need not provide absolute "proof" of non-responsibility (in a civil case) or innocence in a criminal case, since *the burden is on the plaintiff or prosecution to prove their cases (or prove the person guilty)*. (See: preponderance of the evidence, beyond a reasonable doubt)


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 2, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



What are your words saying about the state of your own heart??? OMG how I only hope to say the things I could for myself deal with the consequences of.  What position has life put you in, dear poster, that you are so far elevated from this particular 'girl's' situation? Do you have children? Are you married? Do you live with YOUR pa*rents? How old are you? SHE lied because of many factors, if you don't understand those factors it may be wiser if you don't criticize her actions.

AND if 'Missy' had been the product of a system other than that by all nature is obviously as deceptive as hell the 'Missy' would have also have obviously NOT attempted to cover up her 'shit'.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I didn't use "Bob" as Casey; I was simply pointing out exactly what I said; that hiding a body does not show premeditation, intent, etc....  Proof of such goes to no element of first-degree murder, so why should the State have to show such?

You claim that the prosecution did not "prove" several things, which I assume in your mind would convince you of Ms. Anthony's guilt.  First you state the prosecution did not prove Casey killed her daughter with chloroform.  Then, in parentheses, you state that the prosecution offered no proof of chloroform.  Then, you state that the prosecution offered evidence of proof of chloroform in the trunk.  Which is it; did the prosecution not offer proof, or did they?  Or is it that the "trace" amount evidence offered by the prosecution (which, according to the prosecution's expert testimony on such indicated it was much more than "trace") is simply not sufficient to prove Casey used chloroform on Caylee in one fashion or the other?

I suspect that you simply have a hard time finding a person guilty based on circumstantial evidence.  If that is how you feel, so be it.  However, circumstantial evidence and direct evidence, according to case law, is to be given the same weight by the jury in making findings of fact.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 2, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Unmigitated, unpasturized, pure, 100% Bullshit.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

1melissa3, I totally agree with you that the Anthony family "dynamic" (for lack of better wording) was truly dysfunctional and certainly contributed to Casey Anthony's mental health.  It is truly tragic.

However, in my opinion, mental instability does not give one free license to act in whatever manner they choose.  In this particular instance, mental illness would only be applicable if it was shown that Ms. Anthony was incapable of knowing right from wrong.  Apparently she does, or her defense failed to raise the issue as an affirmative defense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Not everyone in the universe is as stable and well adjusted as you, my dear!  LOL.

People do many bizarre things when they panic.  Then, when they are rational again, they realize that what they did during their panic has put them in the way of great harm.  So, they begin to try, by rational means, to cover what they did in a panic, and it doesn't work.  

AND...FWIW, there is no way someone can say a person was murdered if the cause of death is unknown.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> *Then how to explain George Anthony's claim that he saw Casey leave with Caylee sometime in the morning of July 16th w*ith backpacks before he left for work around 12:30? Who is LE and why would "LE" be trying to help find Caylee at that point?
> 
> See these are just a few of the timeframe questions that the bumbling defense should have pursued further and tied together. Now it all just hangs out there unanswered.



That was June. 

Maggie just come clean and admit you have no clue


MaggieMae said:


> Then my mistake only exacerbates the timeframe problem. Allegedly Casey had been searching chloroform during the week of March 17 (the presumption by prosecution that she planned it all 3 months in advance), so if Casey killed her on or about June 16, why would she wait until the following month to delete all the incriminating evidence from the computer?



Because she was busted


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> AND...FWIW, there is no way someone can say a person was murdered if the cause of death is unknown.



I suppose Laci Peterson wasn't murdered then?  She just fell off a boat and was decapitated I suppose.  Robert Pickton didn't kill any Vancouver prostitutes, even though numerous bone fragments of these women were found on his pig farm?  The young mens' remains found on Herb Baumeister's property simply laid down and died there?

I guess reasonable inference has no place in the American justice system...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> 1melissa3, I totally agree with you that the Anthony family "dynamic" (for lack of better wording) was truly dysfunctional and certainly contributed to Casey Anthony's mental health.  It is truly tragic.
> 
> However, in my opinion, mental instability does not give one free license to act in whatever manner they choose.  In this particular instance, mental illness would only be applicable if it was shown that Ms. Anthony was incapable of knowing right from wrong.  Apparently she does, or her defense failed to raise the issue as an affirmative defense.



I know I am in the minority on this one but I don't think the family was that dysfunctional, all families are to a degree. ICA is one sick bitch they all had to deal with

"Every family is   a dictatorship ruled over by its sickest member"...ICA is the Anthony's sickest member


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> 1melissa3, I totally agree with you that the Anthony family "dynamic" (for lack of better wording) was truly dysfunctional and certainly contributed to Casey Anthony's mental health.  It is truly tragic.
> 
> However, in my opinion, mental instability does not give one free license to act in whatever manner they choose.  In this particular instance, mental illness would only be applicable if it was shown that Ms. Anthony was incapable of knowing right from wrong.  Apparently she does, or her defense failed to raise the issue as an affirmative defense.



OMG THANK YOU! NO it absolutely IS NOT a FREE LICENSE.

However... defining wrong from right is up to more than an individual, obviously, in ANY case.  NOW, to what advantage do PURITANICAL living and their BELOVED belief system stand for Americans? 

Don't TREAD on my GOD, indeed.... Fore I may only be a mere individual representing such. Define and Redefine Him accordingly to whatever route ONE needs to take to get to HIM, but do NOT deny Him.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3, I totally agree with you that the Anthony family "dynamic" (for lack of better wording) was truly dysfunctional and certainly contributed to Casey Anthony's mental health.  It is truly tragic.
> ...



OK, now we disagree 

_ETA: I simply mean you lost me at "puritanical"_


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Yes, of course, I can yet ingest 100 proof as well.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 2, 2011)

Boy, do Mel and Sunny look stupid now...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AND...FWIW, there is no way someone can say a person was murdered if the cause of death is unknown.
> ...




They were able to deterine the cause of death wth Laci Peterson.  I am not familiar with the other case.  Besides it is in another country. According to this article, the cause of death WAS known in that case:  http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070207012726AAiz7pE



> nuary 22, 2007 was the first day of the jury trial where Pickton faces first-degree murder charges in the deaths of Marnie Frey, Sereena Abotsway, Georgina Papin, Andrea Joesbury, Brenda Wolfe and Mona Wilson. The media ban was finally lifted and for the first time Canadians heard the details of what was found during the long investigation. In his opening statement, Crown Counsel Derrill Prevett told the jury of evidence that was found on Pickton's property, including skulls cut in half with hands and feet stuffed inside. The remains of another victim were stuffed in a garbage bag in the bottom of a trash can and her blood stained clothing was found in the trailer in which Pickton lived. Part of one of the victim's jaw bone and teeth were found in the ground beside the slaughter house and a .22 calibre [14] revolver with an attached d*ldo containing both his and a victim's DNA was in his laundry room. In a video taped recording played for the jury, Pickton claimed to have attached the d*ldo to his weapon as a makeshift silencer




 Legal standards differ from country to country.  If you were accused of a crime in China all your lawyer would do is negotiate your sentence.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> It seems as though timesplitter has left the building, so I'll just post the definition of first-degree murder, as defined in Florida's Criminal Code, for everyone's benefit:
> 
> 782.04&#8195;Murder.
> (1)(a)&#8195;The unlawful killing of a human being:
> ...



nice try but the state did not prove any of this by fact or evidence . pure guesswork and speculation = reasonable doubt = hung jury or a not guilty verdict .  all 12 jurors are not nancy grace mental misfits . not to mention any conviction will be tossed out on appeal due to prosecutorial misconduct or error by the judge of which he made many . as i stated before i am not commenting on miss anthonys guilt or innocence . im commenting on the legal issues and rules of law . as the jury will be instructed you must put your opinions aside and reach a verdic based on facts and the law . concocted stories and fabricated evidence by either side are not facts or evidence and must be ignored . we all have our own opinions as to her guilt or innonence or involvement . unfortunatly those opinions are just that . and are not relevant to the jurys decision in this case . and judging by what ive seen so far juror #4 is voting not guilty . thats all it takes is one . and due to her being declared indegent , and the millions the state has already wasted on their anemic case , they will not seek to re-try her .


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> They were able to deterine the cause of death wth Laci Peterson.



Link?  I don't recall any reliable publication stating that authorities had.  ABC states the cause of death was undetermined; see abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=90600&page=1.  The same is true from a USA Today article; see usatoday.com/news/nation/2004-12-13-peterson_x.htm.  Both are dated articles, so I could be wrong.  Nevertheless, this would have been the information provided the jury at the time.  



> I am not familiar with the other case.  Besides it is in another country. According to this article, the cause of death WAS known in that case...



That isn't an article; it's a collection of blog entries about Pickton's case, which includes a link to Wikipedia.  Your point is well-taken though.  Of those victims found at Robert Pickton's farm, cause of death could be determined in some, and not in others.  Here is a link to a Vancouver Sun article describing the same: missingpeople.net/serial_killer_willie_pickton.htm; another from the Vancouverite: vancouverite.com/2011/02/19/serial-killer-picktons-victim-still-not-identified/.



> Legal standards differ from country to country.  If you were accused of a crime in China all your lawyer would do is negotiate your sentence.



I am well-aware that legal standards differ from country to country.  However, Pickton is being tried in Canada, a common-law system modeled after the British common-law system, from which the United States also derives its roots.  A far cry from Communist China, and much more comparable to the United States.

I won't get into a comparative law summary between the United States and Canada, because the point is, regardless of whether you live in Canada, China, the United States or you live on Mars, to assert that "there is is no way someone can say a person was murdered if the cause of death is unknown" is simply not true.  There are numerous instances in which cause of death is indeterminate, yet the elements of murder have otherwise been met.  C'mon counselor, you can do better than that.

(Sorry that I can't link URL's for a few more posts.)


----------



## sunshine1404 (Jul 2, 2011)

Are u here ? need ur Opinion D


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> nice try but the state did not prove any of this by fact or evidence . pure guesswork and speculation = reasonable doubt = hung jury or a not guilty verdict .  all 12 jurors are not nancy grace mental misfits . not to mention any conviction will be tossed out on appeal due to prosecutorial misconduct or error by the judge of which he made many . as i stated before i am not commenting on miss anthonys guilt or innocence . im commenting on the legal issues and rules of law . as the jury will be instructed you must put your opinions aside and reach a verdic based on facts and the law . concocted stories and fabricated evidence by either side are not facts or evidence and must be ignored . we all have our own opinions as to her guilt or innonence or involvement . unfortunatly those opinions are just that . and are not relevant to the jurys decision in this case . and judging by what ive seen so far juror #4 is voting not guilty . thats all it takes is one . and due to her being declared indegent , and the millions the state has already wasted on their anemic case , they will not seek to re-try her .



I'll take your arguments one by one:

1.  The prosecution offered evidence for each of the elements required to convict a defendant of first-degree murder.  Proof comes in the form of evidence, which can be either direct or indirect (circumstantial).  The evidence needed to "prove" each of the elements is there, you simply don't see it.  Which is why I posted the codified definition of first-degree murder in the first place.

2.  Speaking of "proof," where is yours to back your assertion of "prosecutorial misconduct?"  What specific "error by the judge" occurred?  As to admission of evidence?  Show me case law and/or statutory law which agrees with your assertion(s).  In your infinite wisdom of appellate law, on what legal grounds do you base your assertion(s)?

3.  I don't watch Nancy Grace.  My opinions are based on the evidence which was presented during the course of the trial.  Which is the same as what the jury has heard.

4.  Do you know Juror #4 personally?  What have you "seen" so far, other than a picture in a newspaper, to indicate one way or another what this juror may be thinking?

5.  Ms. Anthony's indigence was addressed in this trial.  I see no reason why it wouldn't be in another.

The more you tell me you know the law, the less I believe you.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like mel and sunny took the day off.....................


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Agreed and as long as she doesnt have anything to do with sport memorabilia in Vegas, she will be fine with no extra time in jail.  

Hindering an investigation will be it...not murder.  (even though she killed this child).   Hey, how goes it in Arkansas by the way?  How is the weather down there.....sock puppet.  Represent!


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> I believe she is guilty beyond reasonable doubt.
> 
> I also believe that tot talk show host to be a vile person to make money off that poor child's death.



Who, Nancy Grace?  This is what she does.  Most people dont know this, but that bitch went after anther person with the same kind of vengeance with  no evidence  and ripped her apart on her show.  A day later, that woman killed herself.

Go Nancy!  Your doing fine and believe me, there will be another case just like this unfortunatly, and your ratings will do just fine!  

God Bless America.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 2, 2011)

Zona said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I predict first-degree by way of the felony murder rule, specifically attempted aggravated child abuse.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



That would be cool with me.  I want that woman to do real time for killing that child.  (I just have a feeling she wont..)


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 2, 2011)

Zona said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



She'll do thirty.  I'm am south, Ft Myers, btw, thanks for playing, though!


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 2, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > nice try but the state did not prove any of this by fact or evidence . pure guesswork and speculation = reasonable doubt = hung jury or a not guilty verdict .  all 12 jurors are not nancy grace mental misfits . not to mention any conviction will be tossed out on appeal due to prosecutorial misconduct or error by the judge of which he made many . as i stated before i am not commenting on miss anthonys guilt or innocence . im commenting on the legal issues and rules of law . as the jury will be instructed you must put your opinions aside and reach a verdic based on facts and the law . concocted stories and fabricated evidence by either side are not facts or evidence and must be ignored . we all have our own opinions as to her guilt or innonence or involvement . unfortunatly those opinions are just that . and are not relevant to the jurys decision in this case . and judging by what ive seen so far juror #4 is voting not guilty . thats all it takes is one . and due to her being declared indegent , and the millions the state has already wasted on their anemic case , they will not seek to re-try her .
> ...


ok , #1- you just proved my point  , if i cant see it , neither will the jury . its not there . #2- proof ? errors ? misconduct ? maybe you just havent been paying attention to all the pre-trial motions and on the record filings and motions during the trial ? more to come im sure . #3- as i said OPINIONS , not fact or actual evidence . #4- no , i dont know her personally , but i have seen plenty as has everyone in the courtroom on a daily basis . her facial expressions and body language in response to certain things show plenty which i wont comment on until after the verdict comes in . i have heard some of the talking heads on tv commenting on this as well . the state made a huge mistake by letting her sit on this jury as she stated ( i dont think i can judge anyone ) during jury selection .#5- again , obviously you werent paying attention to pre-trial proceedings with the previous judge and judge perry . expenditures were severly limited and or refused to both sides due to the state refusing to pay or fund the costs involved . limits were set . many experts were not allowed to testify on either side due to these limits . not going to happen again sorry . this is their one and only shot . our wonderfull state of fla. isnt going to pay again for the state attorneys going forward with another fumbling and poorly presented case . and as far as what you believe or dont believe i really dont give it any weight as all nancys think alike . you actually have to have an open mind to get my attention for any consideration of your OPINIONS which just like your mentor nancy emits ,( denial and overinflated ego seeking attention in order to feel important ) makes me want to puke and change the channel . i have never nor will i ever have any respect for closed minded biased people . nor should anyone .


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2011)

Zona said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I believe she is guilty beyond reasonable doubt.
> ...



The tot talk show host is a vile, vile person.  "Just doing her job"?  I suppose drug dealers could say the same: "there's a market that I supply."  Shame on those who watch her.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I hate it when NG calls her totmom.  It almost sounds too nice a thing to call that murderer.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

Ashton is ripping her stories to shreds..


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 3, 2011)

She's guilty.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

During deliberations, how much does/should a juror's "gut" weigh into the decision making process?

The instructions, I believe, are to base the verdict on facts - so does a juror sometimes vote against their gut instincts because of facts?  And in the abscence of facts, can they convict because their gut tells them guilty?

Anybody know?

Powerful closing arguments.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 3, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3, I totally agree with you that the Anthony family "dynamic" (for lack of better wording) was truly dysfunctional and certainly contributed to Casey Anthony's mental health.  It is truly tragic.
> ...



I am desperately trying to deal with this post.  I come from the land of Vincent Lee. You know the guy who went off his meds, decides to kill a carney kid on a bus going home to see his parents, and Vinny, off his meds Vinny, not only decides to kill the kid, but whoa whoa whoa, Vinny decides to behead him.

All on a greyhound bus. Now it actually freaking gets better. Now that Vinny has sawed the kids head off now he decides he's hungry.

Yes folks, guess what's up freaking next. Vinny is hungry. He decapitates the kid and then starts to eat him. The freaking RCMP are not allowed to blow him away. The bus driver has the door pinned. Every one can see him eating the kid.

 They are now trying to get him day passes into Selkirk because he was declared not guilty because of mental incapatitation and apparently he needs fresh air.........



> *However, in my opinion, mental instability does not give one free license to act in whatever manner they choose.  In this particular instance, mental illness would only be applicable if it was shown that Ms. Anthony was incapable of knowing right from wrong.  Apparently she does, or her defense failed to raise the issue as an affirmative defense*


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> During deliberations, how much does/should a juror's "gut" weigh into the decision making process?
> 
> The instructions, I believe, are to base the verdict on facts - so does a juror sometimes vote against their gut instincts because of facts?  And in the abscence of facts, can they convict because their gut tells them guilty?
> 
> ...



There isn't an absence of facts, there is simply circumstancial evidence.  Direct evidence is rare.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > During deliberations, how much does/should a juror's "gut" weigh into the decision making process?
> ...



Thank you Sarah, but this doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> During deliberations, how much does/should a juror's "gut" weigh into the decision making process?
> 
> The instructions, I believe, are to base the verdict on facts - so does a juror sometimes vote against their gut instincts because of facts?  And in the abscence of facts, can they convict because their gut tells them guilty?
> 
> ...



I have served on exactly one criminal jury.  It was both exhilarating and frightening.  
There were three guys on there who didn't give a rip about the facts.  Mexican was enough.   Most of the argument was about how much we could trust the stories of the defendants.  Based on some really off the wall features of how they comported themselves, we figured they were lying.  (Both of the defendants needed an interpeter, but one of them corrected the interpeter on a fine point of english grammar which for some reason really bugged several of the jurors.)

And we had an elderly TM type, sort of wooly headed that no one paid much attention to, but the  foreman (one of the worst in the bigotry area) called on her for her opinion, and in about 75 words she summed up both sides cases and pretty much showed the defense was a load of BS, and that pretty much ended deliberation.

So in my experience, there will be a lot of debate on how much the witnesses can be trusted, how much of what they have been told by whom is the truth, and they will come to a mostly fact based conclusion.   For a given level of fact based, given how much they trust each witness.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 3, 2011)

Plain and simple.  The prosecution didn't do it.   Is she guilty?  Fuck yeah, but of higher crimes then we can prosecute.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Plain and simple.  The prosecution didn't do it.   Is she guilty?  Fuck yeah, but of higher crimes then we can prosecute.



Hey Salty - you are on to something interesting here, can you elaborate?  I haven't had enough coffee yet!


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 3, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> 1melissa3 said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I remember that. It was in Canada. And Vinny is resting comfortable in a hospital bed right? Watching TV. Three square a day, Pampered and peaceful.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 3, 2011)

On May 30, 2011, the CBC reported that Vince Li is responding well to his psychiatric treatment and that his doctor has recommended that he'll receive more freedoms, phased in over several months. [28]

aint that some scarey mal....

Murder of Tim McLean - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 3, 2011)

On May 30, 2011, the CBC reported that Vince Li is responding well to his psychiatric treatment and that his doctor has recommended that he'll receive more freedoms, phased in over several months. [28]

aint that some scarey mal....

Murder of Tim McLean - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Plain and simple.  The prosecution didn't do it.   Is she guilty?  Fuck yeah, but of higher crimes then we can prosecute.
> ...



Trial of the century.  She'll walk.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 3, 2011)

She's guilty as fuck, but Sunny and Mel have been right all along.  The PT did not prove their case.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> She's guilty as fuck, but Sunny and Mel have been right all along.  The PT did not prove their case.



even the child endangerment charge?  which is still a capital crime in florida.  

this has been the sticky point for me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > She's guilty as fuck, but Sunny and Mel have been right all along.  The PT did not prove their case.
> ...



Can you cite the rule of law on the highlighted portion.  I know of no place in this country where a person can be sentenced to death for a crime in which a death has not occurred.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > 1melissa3 said:
> ...



Anyone who holds that perception of a state psychiatric facility is sorely mistaken.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry Sunshine good call, Aggravated Child Abuse - not endangerment.  I wrote too quickly.



Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > So, let's just say the jury buys into the GA/ICA cover-up.  Under the pretense they were both too scared of Cindy to be honest about an accidental drowning, they hid the whole thing.  What, if any, of the current charges, would you think the jury will convict ICA?
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

> Quote:
> However, in my opinion, mental instability does not give one free license to act in whatever manner they choose. In this particular instance, mental illness would only be applicable if it was shown that Ms. Anthony was incapable of knowing right from wrong. Apparently she does, or her defense failed to raise the issue as an affirmative defense



I don't believe the insanity defense was in the pleadings of this trial.  There were aspects of the defense which were designed to show propensity to kill by others, but insanity is called an affirmative defense, and must be part of the initial pleadings.

Affirmative defense - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> > Quote:
> > However, in my opinion, mental instability does not give one free license to act in whatever manner they choose. In this particular instance, mental illness would only be applicable if it was shown that Ms. Anthony was incapable of knowing right from wrong. Apparently she does, or her defense failed to raise the issue as an affirmative defense
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't, which is exactly my point.  Did you not read the part where I said she didn't raise insanity as an affirmative defense right there where you quoted me?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > She's guilty as fuck, but Sunny and Mel have been right all along.  The PT did not prove their case.
> ...



Aggravated child abuse is how they are going to get there, in my opinion.  There isn't enough to get there on premeditation I don't think.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

I notice the defense is ignoring the 31 days..


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote:
> ...



Actually yes, after I posted.  Didn't have the ambition to go back and change.  But most folks don't know what an affirmative defense is, or how it gets into a trial.  Most tend to think insanity  is something the jury cooks up.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Sorry Sunshine, I didn't mean to sound rude...I could have put that better.  You're right; most people don't understand the law very well, but claim to be in-the-know.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Too true.  And they are appalled at the chaos within our justice system.  So many shows like Perry Mason and other crime shows have given people the notion that justice arrives in a neat little package at the end of an hour, but it does not, if it arrvies at all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2011)

Justice never got to my Father. The Prosecutor never called the investigating officer, never called the coroner, and didn't even show pictures of the injuries caused by the girl who knocked him down which led to his death. Coroner ruled homicide by blunt force trauma caused by another. The girl walked...


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Justice never got to my Father. The Prosecutor never called the investigating officer, never called the coroner, and didn't even show pictures of the injuries caused by the girl who knocked him down which led to his death. Coroner ruled homicide by blunt force trauma caused by another. The girl walked...



I'm sorry SFC Ollie.  That doesn't sound fair.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2011)

Much to the attorneys on both sides' horror, jurors vote for any or no reasons at all.  Null jurors are a fact of life.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Justice never got to my Father. The Prosecutor never called the investigating officer, never called the coroner, and didn't even show pictures of the injuries caused by the girl who knocked him down which led to his death. Coroner ruled homicide by blunt force trauma caused by another. The girl walked...



That's awful.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Justice never got to my Father. The Prosecutor never called the investigating officer, never called the coroner, and didn't even show pictures of the injuries caused by the girl who knocked him down which led to his death. Coroner ruled homicide by blunt force trauma caused by another. The girl walked...
> ...



Jury made the decision, prosecution blew it when it should have been open and shut case.

In Caylee's case i think the prosecution did their job, but no one can tell what a jury member may think or do.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Sorry about your Dad, Ollie. He's in a better place, and when he looks down here and sees you, I bet he feels his life was well lived.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Much to the attorneys on both sides' horror, jurors vote for any or no reasons at all.  Null jurors are a fact of life.



There is actually a law on the books in Tennessee that a jury cannot render a verdict through wagering (flipping a coin.)  What does THAT tell you about our justice system.

There are groups out there who want to do away with the jury system altogether.  Originally the jury system was intended to protect us from the tyranny of the state.  But who protects us from the tyranny of the jury?


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Much to the attorneys on both sides' horror, jurors vote for any or no reasons at all.  Null jurors are a fact of life.
> ...



I'd like to hear the judge's instructions to the jury. I know he is limited to what he can say, but some things about the situation of Casey Anthony's refusal to go to the authorities in the death of her daughter for over a month outshout the lack of "hard evidence" on a badly-decomposed Caylee Anthony's body with the taped-up mouth area and her undignified garbage-bagged remains in a sewer of a swamp.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

I am not thinking that CM added much to the close outside of the Guilt Chart.  JB ended much stronger.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I am not thinking that CM added much to the close outside of the Guilt Chart.  JB ended much stronger.



That could go either way with a jury that has to look forward to a sequestered 4th of July, missing real families and real friends who do not pull any punches on their precious toddlers.

My thinking would be "Why would I give this evil, banana-brained broodmare ten minutes of my holiday with my family's children that I love and care for?

My answer to myself would be writing "guilty" on the little white piece of paper in front of me, which I would place in the voting box in less than a tenth of a second of my time after months of hearing pure dee diatribe from the defense and their doofus experts.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2011)

God bless you Ollie, I hope that you have come to peace with your father's passing.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > I am not thinking that CM added much to the close outside of the Guilt Chart.  JB ended much stronger.
> ...



Acts that incense and acts that indict are not always one and the same.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I've only participated on a consult mock jury.  I remember quite clearly the first and strongest instruction (once we entered deliberations) was to resist an immediate vote.  We were strongly encouraged to go around the table and share our impressions/insights.  Once all had a say, then vote.  Minds were changed as a result of this process.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



31 days of concealing her daughter's death from her mother and father plus 3 years of nonstop lying about the fault being just about everybody else's except hers at every waking minute paints a picture even a simpleton cannot fail to see in 20-20 perspective.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...




And that is good instruction.  The law is based on reason rather than emotion.  I strongly suspect we will never know what happened in this case.  It is one that definitely incenses, but there are child victims like her everywhere.  On CNN today is the story of a 12 year old caged like a dog, abused, killed, then buried in the yard.  You don't have to go very far to find them.  Yet, this ONE child is the big headliner and the rest be damned.  At least for today.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> God bless you Ollie, I hope that you have come to peace with your father's passing.



Oh yes, It's been over a year now, and it's a very long story. Much of it is here in the board somewhere.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I suspect this is largely attributed to the defendants behaviours during the "31 days."  I would also add that she is [was] a cute young white girl from an "average middle class family" [media pigeon hole, not my personal position] which suspends disbelief in crimes such as these - of course these are my personal observations.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Yes, of course!


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And so, ladies and gentlemen, to sum it up, if the glove don't fit just right, you must acquit!!! Furthermore, he didn't get no respect from dat white @$%*&, so you must let the sweet-faced, famous OJ go free. Don't get mad, don't worry, be happy! It's all about just ice and be cool.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I sense anger...is there something you would like to share with the group?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



At the time I thought his acquittal was a travesty.  But think about the ensuing years.  He got his.  If he had been convicted of the criminal charges at the time he would have been a martyr and a hero to at least 1/3 of this country.  He ain't living large at the moment.  Time wounds all heels!  

O.J. Simpson 'Bored Out Of His Mind' At Prison


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I wish I had a dime for every time I'd heard someone say 'the system is broken' in the last 5 years.  It comes from everywhere.  Maybe so.  Maybe we are just outdated.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


I just did. And FWIW, anger at a self-centered, cold-blooded, vicious and heartless killer whose trademark is pulling the wool over people's eyes with a different story to fit the latest knowledge to keep the onus for her deeds off herself is hardly my worst fault.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > ...And so, ladies and gentlemen, to sum it up, if the glove don't fit just right, you must acquit!!! Furthermore, he didn't get no respect from dat white @$%*&, so you must let the sweet-faced, famous OJ go free. Don't get mad, don't worry, be happy! It's all about just ice and be cool. :eyeroll:
> ...



Along these same lines ... in my opinion, Casey, will be convicted of one charge or another.  Her defense team has essentially waved the white flag regarding four counts of obstruction.  So she will do some time.  And when she gets to the "Big House," I think she will learn that female prisoners tend to treat mothers who mistreat their children about the same as male prisoners treat child molesters.  She's probably going to catch the wrong end of a knife while serving whatever sentence she is given.  In fact, she might be more safe from such if she was convicted of a more serious offense.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Trial by a jury of your peers, in my opinion, would work a lot better if those jurors were professional jurors.  It certainly would in medical malpractice, product liability, and workers' compensation cases.  Jurors simply have a hard time tying the importance of evidence to relevant elements of legal concepts.  And as science progresses, this will become a greater and greater problem, in my opinion.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



She will be on protective custody just like she is now.  It is a misconception that child killers/abusers are put into gen pop in prisons.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The quotes are reversed, Sunshine stated "At the time" and Freedombecki stated "and so ladies..."


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



She may well be in P.C., and she certainly would be if convicted of a more serious offense.  It has been my experience that, although not as bad as people think, this in fact is the case.  And it has also been my experience that women in prison convicted of violent crimes can be just as vicious, if not more, than violent male offenders.  Guess we'll just disagree there.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Like the late Jeffrey Daumer? Whose young victim, James Doxtator, was 14 years old.   Location: Dahmers grandmothers house. West Allis, South of Milwaukee.  Jan 16th 1988.   Method: The victim was drugged then strangled. His flesh was removed  from the bones with acid and the bones were once again pulverised.   Disposal: Same as Steven Hicks. ("He later pulverised the bones with a sledgehammer and scattered the  bones around the property. The flesh was put into bags and buried in a  crawlspace under the house. It wasn't until 3yrs later that police and  forensics found the remains") link


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



That is but one.  There are many on protective custody in prisons all over the country.  There are special units for them, and, believe it or not, those units run pretty well.  Those who perpetrate children seldom bother adults.  So prison staff have a tendency to like working those units as they are full of 'model prisoners.'


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Where she goes will but up to the DOC.  It is not up to the judge.  Or anyone else.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I don't know how Florida's Dept. of Corrections operates, but where I live, seriousness of offense does indeed play a part in determining where you do your time.  For instance, persons convicted of drug-related nonviolent offenses are not housed at the same prison as those convicted of violent crimes.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I would believe this the case anywhere, but the decision is not that of the court.  There must be a processing review by the warden to determine placement; I would think.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I agree with Sunshine that it an administrative matter outside the discretion of the judge.  I just find it funny she keeps giving me free first year CLE; I have to take enough of it as it is


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



whoops!  i'll go away now...


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 3, 2011)

If the jury was fooled into thinking DNA proof of murder is required in every case, our society will have killers running willy nilly in every city. I think Ms. Anthony killed her daughter, and I don't believe the skull buzz-saw forensics advocate had a leg to stand on after the soft-stated anthropologist pointed out that a dentist's mirror inserted into the child's_ foramen magnum _was adequate to detect any injury to the skull, whereas sawing the skull in half would indeed inflict or obfuscate injury and was thus not acceptable in his or his peers' practice. Destroying evidence is what skull-sawing does, and modern forensics does not generally practice that antiquated shibboleth. I hope the jury is able to sort that out and set aside Dr. Sawbones' critiques of those who do not do his brand of evidence destruction. It's sad to see one alleged forensics expert take a piss on others who don't engage in his own deleterious practices.

But that isn't what's important here. The jury can't tell much from anything that was presented, including the loss of the little heart found stuck on the duct tape covering Caylee's little mouth. Perhaps a good lawyer would use it as an opportunity to grandstand against bad forensics practice, although conventional testing for DNA on the heart destroyed it.

The jury has only its gut to go on about the peculiar human behavior of the killer mom who spent not one moment of remorse over the loss of her daughter until she was behind bars where she was forced into enough quiet time that it could have come to her attention that what she did was horrendous. her mother lied in open court about researching "chlorophyll" and may have accidentally typed in chloroform at the time of the search on the home computer when records showed her to be at work, posting patient information.

Those people's neighbors were mad, too, at being betrayed by lie after lie after lie of someone they considered regular people. They made fools of themselves by mocking and berating the family, but they didn't like what happened and were horrified further when the child's taped-and-garbage-bagged-and-disposed remains were found.

How would you like it if this creepolini got off, decided to babysit under a different name someplace else where her name was not a household word, and did a number on somebody else's toddler when it cried too much or got in her miserable way?

And to make matters worse, her mother lied on the stand in order to keep lines of communication open with this harsh, cruel woman she raised. That deserves twenty years of hard time to send a message to other dilly-brained people who'd lie for getting off a cold-blooded killer. 

Maybe those of you who think this should be done in a quiet, deliberate way to meet the standards of justice are superstars of prudence, and I'm not.

I'm just tired of this horrible case and the animosity it seems to bring out in some of us. Before I had to think about it, I felt calm and possessed of my faculties, too. But when I read the evidence and saw state's witnesses telling the tale of that child's woe and thought of the perverse way in which the body of that child was discarded into such an unlikely area, and a passel of lies a day, I formed an opinion of the liar that was not favorable to her case. 

So, pardon my sardonic attitude, but I am given to pity children who are maltreated by their parents. A lot of that goes around in the world, and that grieves me more.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 3, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> If the jury was fooled into thinking DNA proof of murder is required in every case, our society will have killers running willy nilly in every city. I think Ms. Anthony killed her daughter, and I don't believe the skull buzz-saw forensics advocate had a leg to stand on after the soft-stated anthropologist pointed out that a dentist's mirror inserted into the child's_ foramen magnum _was adequate to detect any injury to the skull, whereas sawing the skull in half would indeed inflict or obfuscate injury and was thus not acceptable in his or his peers' practice. Destroying evidence is what skull-sawing does, and modern forensics does not generally practice that antiquated shibboleth. I hope the jury is able to sort that out and set aside Dr. Sawbones' critiques of those who do not do his brand of evidence destruction. It's sad to see one alleged forensics expert take a piss on others who don't engage in his own deleterious practices.
> 
> But that isn't what's important here. The jury can't tell much from anything that was presented, including the loss of the little heart found stuck on the duct tape covering Caylee's little mouth. Perhaps a good lawyer would use it as an opportunity to grandstand against bad forensics practice, although conventional testing for DNA on the heart destroyed it.
> 
> ...



You are not wrong.  I don't think anybody here is making light of the case.  We are discussing process without getting emotional.  There are plenty of posters who agree with you, they're just not here tonight.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> If the jury was fooled into thinking DNA proof of murder is required in every case, our society will have killers running willy nilly in every city. I think Ms. Anthony killed her daughter, and I don't believe the skull buzz-saw forensics advocate had a leg to stand on after the soft-stated anthropologist pointed out that a dentist's mirror inserted into the child's_ foramen magnum _was adequate to detect any injury to the skull, whereas sawing the skull in half would indeed inflict or obfuscate injury and was thus not acceptable in his or his peers' practice. Destroying evidence is what skull-sawing does, and modern forensics does not generally practice that antiquated shibboleth. I hope the jury is able to sort that out and set aside Dr. Sawbones' critiques of those who do not do his brand of evidence destruction. It's sad to see one alleged forensics expert take a piss on others who don't engage in his own deleterious practices.
> 
> But that isn't what's important here. The jury can't tell much from anything that was presented, including the loss of the little heart found stuck on the duct tape covering Caylee's little mouth. Perhaps a good lawyer would use it as an opportunity to grandstand against bad forensics practice, although conventional testing for DNA on the heart destroyed it.
> 
> ...



So if YOU were accused of a horrific crime, you would want an emotional and over reactive jury.  Got it.  Discard any exculpatory evidence in your case, make sure you get what some emotional rattle brain thinks you should have.  

Bottom line, they don't know how she died, and therefore they don't know _if _it was murder or not.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Where I went to school Crimes, Criminal Procedure, and Constitutional Criminal Law are not just a first YEAR classes, some are first SEMESTER class!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



There is.  The choices are gen pop, protective custody, and max.  If someone isn't in need of protective custody or max, they go to gen pop.  That's in a medium security prison.  It's a little different in a maximum security prison.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

When this is all over, the two lawyers will cash their pay checks, shake hands, slap one another on the back, go enjoy a game of tennis and a drink together.


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> When this is all over, the two lawyers will cash their pay checks, shake hands, slap one another on the back, go enjoy a game of tennis and a drink together.



Just like Obama and McCain.  Same crap really.

Here is the deal, she will get off any serious time.  It is impossible to prove she killed her child...and I think she did it.

She will do Lohan time.  Nothing more.  LIterally a slap on the wrist and the media does not know how to handle it.  

A cute mother....but she killed her cute child....


----------



## waltky (Jul 3, 2011)

Granny says it's bad luck to try a case onna Sunday...

*Casey Anthony weeps as prosecutor calls her a liar*
_Sun Jul 3,`11  Casey Anthony briefly wept Sunday as prosecutors told jurors during closing arguments that she murdered her 2-year-old daughter Caylee to reclaim the carefree life she had before the girl was born._


> Prosecutors portrayed Anthony as a young mother who killed her daughter because she got in the way of her love life.  "Something needed to be sacrificed, that something was either the life she wanted or the life thrust upon her. She chose to sacrifice her child," prosecutor Jeff Ashton said during his 90-minute argument.  Defense attorney Jose Baez said the prosecutors' case was so weak they tried to portray Anthony as "a lying, no-good slut" and that their forensic evidence was based on a "fantasy." He said Caylee's death was "an accident that snowballed out of control."
> 
> Prosecutors contend Caylee was suffocated with duct tape by her mother, who then crafted elaborate lies to mislead investigators and her parents. Defense attorneys countered that the toddler accidentally drowned in the family swimming pool, and that Casey in fact was hiding emotional distress caused by alleged sexual abuse from her father. Her father has denied that claim.  Judge Belvin Perry ruled Sunday morning that there was no evidence of such abuse and that the defense could not allude to it in closing arguments. Jury deliberations are now expected to begin Monday after the prosecution gives its rebuttal arguments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

Her own attorney called her a slut and a liar..


----------



## Rinata (Jul 4, 2011)

I realize there is no DNA evidence in this case that proves that Casey did it, but there is a ton of other circumstantial evidence that convinces me she is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. Most importantly that Casey was the last person to be seen with Caylee, and then all the lies about where Caylee was, and lastly that she was found dead and discarded. Not to mention the pictures of Casey having a good old time when her daughter was "missing". 

To find Casey not guilty would be as bad and shameful as when OJ was found not guilty. Caylee deserves justice. That poor, sweet little girl.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



  I don't think so


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 4, 2011)

She doesn't deserve to go without giving some kind of accountability, for gorsh sake, but at the same time it's about accountability to what level. Considering the family history and environment through which was her only support given, it distorts what defining lines could be drawn for her role as a responsible individual.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2011)

Coming down to the wire. I think the prosecution has done well. But again, you never know what a jury could be thinking.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2011)

Coming down to the wire. I think the prosecution has done well. But again, you never know what a jury could be thinking.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2011)

Two words:  Very guilty.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> She doesn't deserve to go without giving some kind of accountability, for gorsh sake, but at the same time it's about accountability to what level. Considering the family history and environment through which was her only support given, it distorts what defining lines could be drawn for her role as a responsible individual.



A trial is about individual accountability.  Each person is afforded their own criminal trial in the United States, so I don't see what your argument is.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 4, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



That is EXACTLY what the system is designed to prevent.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I may or may not have been trying to ruffle some feathers 

ETA: arguing whether the State proved first degree murder was becoming stagnant


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 4, 2011)

Guilty of premeditated murder.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Guilty of premeditated murder.



Guilty of aggravated child abuse, making premeditation moot.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jul 4, 2011)

I wish it would all end. This stupid **** is nothing more then a distraction for the government to hide behind.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 4, 2011)

This trial has so many avenues for appeal it isn't funny. Here's another one:

The REBUTTAL by the prosecution cannot be an attempt to retry the case, which they have done this morning, especially by replaying the phone conversations and then launching their theories (again). On rebuttal, the prosecution is required to stick to the CLOSING STATEMENTS made by the defense. Baez objected several times and was overruled. 

Baez did a great job (finally) of laying out all the facts proving lack of evidence/incomplete evidence/manipulated evidence, all solid reasons to imply reasonable doubt as to premeditation and murder by Casey Anthony.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 4, 2011)

This trial has so many avenues for appeal it isn't funny. Here's another one:

The REBUTTAL by the prosecution cannot be an attempt to retry the case, which they have done this morning, especially by replaying the phone conversations and then launching their theories (again). On rebuttal, the prosecution is required to stick to the CLOSING STATEMENTS made by the defense. Baez objected several times and was overruled. 

Baez did a great job (finally) of laying out all the facts proving lack of evidence/incomplete evidence/manipulated evidence, all solid reasons to imply reasonable doubt as to premeditation and murder by Casey Anthony.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 4, 2011)

Double postings seem to be a regular occurrence these days. ??


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 4, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty of premeditated murder.
> ...



That's my prediction, too. But it still will be appealed.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Not necessarily disagreeing with you, but what specifically would be the most effective grounds for appeal, in your mind?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 4, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



That the state didn't prove its case that *Casey* was responsible; that it relied too heavily ONLY on evidence that would point directly at her because it was known that she had tried to cover up the incident.  Law enforcement didn't pursue any other possibilities because of that, specifically, was the coverup her idea alone? If Casey did act alone, she managed to outwit every top investigative and forensic authority who attempted to find clear evidence, and could not. Too many loose ends, like the fact that they automatically took _at face value_ what every other person involved in the case had to say regarding Casey, and looked the other way when they should have at least explored the possibility that she did not act alone.

I also think there are grounds for not receiving a fair trial, based not only on Baez's failure to doggedly pursue some of those loose ends in spite of the judge's constant refusal to allow him to move further on specific points, but because the prosecution was allowed over and over again to violate the very rules that the defense got smacked down for. Sending the jury out of the room when some of that went down never should have happened. They should have been privy to the shenanigans that went on while they were sequestered.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 4, 2011)

this is what i have to say about this WHOLE THING:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFZrzg62Zj0]YouTube - &#x202a;OMG WHO THE HELL CARES!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Liberty (Jul 4, 2011)

this is what i have to say about this WHOLE THING:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFZrzg62Zj0]YouTube - &#x202a;OMG WHO THE HELL CARES!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Grace (Jul 4, 2011)

Guilty. But no death penalty. Give her 25 or 30 years. No chance of early release.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2011)

Liberty said:


> this is what i have to say about this WHOLE THING:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;OMG WHO THE HELL CARES!&#x202c;&rlm;



And yet, here you are, double-posting on a thread about that which you don't care about.  Here's an idea; if you don't care about it, don't post on a thread clearly about the subject you protest about.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 4, 2011)

Liberty said:


> this is what i have to say about this WHOLE THING:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;OMG WHO THE HELL CARES!&#x202c;&rlm;



Who cares about the murder of a 2 year old child????? You're an idiot.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 4, 2011)

Rinata said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > this is what i have to say about this WHOLE THING:
> ...



murder happens ALL THE TIME. watch AMW. why is this one so special?


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 4, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Ya got me!  Good on ya.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 4, 2011)

Liberty said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



It's not.  It's been sensationalized.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > If the jury was fooled into thinking DNA proof of murder is required in every case, our society will have killers running willy nilly in every city. I think Ms. Anthony killed her daughter, and I don't believe the skull buzz-saw forensics advocate had a leg to stand on after the soft-stated anthropologist pointed out that a dentist's mirror inserted into the child's_ foramen magnum _was adequate to detect any injury to the skull, whereas sawing the skull in half would indeed inflict or obfuscate injury and was thus not acceptable in his or his peers' practice. Destroying evidence is what skull-sawing does, and modern forensics does not generally practice that antiquated shibboleth. I hope the jury is able to sort that out and set aside Dr. Sawbones' critiques of those who do not do his brand of evidence destruction. It's sad to see one alleged forensics expert take a piss on others who don't engage in his own deleterious practices.
> ...



The coroner certainly did. She ruled the death a homicide.

This case is absolutely, positively, and irrevocably _not about me_.

Do you always applaud your own propensity toward fiction? I recommend against it.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

Liberty said:


> this is what i have to say about this WHOLE THING:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;OMG WHO THE HELL CARES!&#x202c;&rlm;



I care.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



And the coroner got the cart before the horse.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Link to her disciplinary hearing, please.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is she guilty in your opinion?



I think she is guilty. I think that Caylee died of asphyxiation when her mother placed three pieces of tape and a little heart over her mouth and nose after researching online how to euthanize and kill, and I think the jury will agree it was premeditated murder. If one of the jurors holds out for awhile, I think the other jurors will prove to him or her the error of her or his thinking and their duty-bound role to give a truthful verdict. of guilty of murder in the first degree.

They may opt to recommend life without the possibility of parole if they have to compromise with the holdout. OTOH, the jury may decide that the method of funeral was so horrible the perpetrator will get death. I do not know what the jury will decide, but my guess is the premeditation factor in this case will result in an accurate decision to call it first degree and not second degree murder.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 4, 2011)

Because of a truly insane situation up here, where the doc thought he was a rock star and was proclaiming parents and relatives guilty of murder on a continual basis AND getting convictions based on ludicrous and crazy testimony, I've been very very cautious in coming to any conclusion in the Anthony case.

But I cannot come up with any other outcome than this mother having killed her child. Heavy heart to conclude this, but I can't come up with any other verdict from what information I have seen published.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 4, 2011)

whoopsies that was a double post. apologies.

Here's the link though to the psycho pathologist I was talking about. This man because of wanting to be a rock star got people incarcerated for years because of his testimony. Parents falsely accused of murdering their children. I don't think any punishment can be too great.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Randal_Smith


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 4, 2011)

I only watched it yesterday and some this morning.
She is guilty. Premeditated? - Don't know, and no one will ever know.
Her behavior after the death is just mind blowing. 

*My personal opinion on what happened...*

She had intent to kill her daughter at some point in time, and even went so far as to acquire chlorophyll. But did not fully commit to the crime....thus why she had no plan to deal with the body and no plans on how she was going to create the "story". 
 One night for whatever reason, maybe she was drunk, maybe she had a fight with her boyfriend - whatever - she went through with it - she murdered her child. However, it was done by impulse, she never developed a plan...she panicked. She put the body in her car to buy some time, after several days she still had no plan that she could think of that would explain why she had not told anyone Caylee was missing for now several days. 
Then the car began to smell, she simply did not know what to do with the body - aware of the ability of modern forensics - she panics again and simply tosses the body in a swampy area not very deep in the woods.
 At this point it gets bizarre. Maybe the memory of murdering her daughter was catching up to her...maybe she wasn't sleeping - whatever - she just flat out was trying to pretend nothing happened. Started making up wild stories that changed from one day to the next to her family who was beginning to worry. It got worse and worse for her as her mother and father began calling multiple times a day "where is Kaylee, where is Kaylee"...and finally at the point she simply had absolutely no way to explain where Kaylee is - she makes up yet another bizarre story that her daughter has been missing for a month and she is "investigating it on her own". 
And that is the most unbelievable thing in this entire case - that her final story is she did not call one single person when her daughter went missing. Did not tell anyone at all. Not even resembling something believable.

She killed her daughter.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2011)

As I said in an earlier post on this subject, I think she is very guilty.  The facts in the case are a bit cloudy because of the testimony of her parents and brother.  Her refusing to testify didn't help her cause any either.  I think one of two possible events happened to the baby girl.  Here are my thoughts:

(1)  It is not unreasonable to believe that she had a habit of chlorforming the baby to induce her into sleep so she could go out and party.  It is possible that she overdosed the baby and thus caused her death.

(2)  Premeditated murder.  Duct tape used to smother the baby thus causing her death.

Most likely, it was premeditated murder.  That would be my verdict.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 4, 2011)

As I said in an earlier post on this subject, I think she is very guilty.  The facts in the case are a bit cloudy because of the testimony of her parents and brother.  Her refusing to testify didn't help her cause any either.  I think one of two possible events happened to the baby girl.  Here are my thoughts:

(1)  It is not unreasonable to believe that she had a habit of chlorforming the baby to induce her into sleep so she could go out and party.  It is possible that she overdosed the baby and thus caused her death.

(2)  Premeditated murder.  Duct tape used to smother the baby thus causing her death.

Most likely, it was premeditated murder.  That would be my verdict.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Because of a truly insane situation up here, where the doc thought he was a rock star and was proclaiming parents and relatives guilty of murder on a continual basis AND getting convictions based on ludicrous and crazy testimony, I've been very very cautious in coming to any conclusion in the Anthony case.
> 
> But I cannot come up with any other outcome than this mother having killed her child. Heavy heart to conclude this, but I can't come up with any other verdict from what information I have seen published.



Not one of us likes to see or even think that a mother would kill her own baby, tinydancer. Believe it or not, I share your heavy heart in that this case has made me feel very sad for the child that was made part of a mudpatch by a heartless mother. Thanks for the link. We have miscarriages of justice here, too. But the behavior of the mother--31 days of party immediately following the child's murder, and all the obfuscating and excuse making lies tell a sorry story.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 4, 2011)

I think she did it herself and big dog that sounds right, and Iam too. both of you have it, she gased her and then panicked.

IF there was an accomplice she would have given him or her up , this is a death penalty case. 

as far as the verdict, they won't give her the gas despite the fact I think it would be justice its not justice if you get my drift. 

How the charges are framed I think aggravated manslaughter is what they will come back with. The judge should slam dunk her though.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 4, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> As I said in an earlier post on this subject, I think she is very guilty.  The facts in the case are a bit cloudy because of the testimony of her parents and brother.  Her refusing to testify didn't help her cause any either.  I think one of two possible events happened to the baby girl.  Here are my thoughts:
> 
> (1)  It is not unreasonable to believe that she had a habit of chlorforming the baby to induce her into sleep so she could go out and party.  It is possible that she overdosed the baby and thus caused her death.
> 
> ...



1 yes, 2 no. or at least they have not proved it...


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Planned incompetence on the part of a lawyer in order to secure an appeal in a losing case is inflicted against a court. I think the consequence should be disbarrment of the offending officer of the court.

Why should the overtaxed public be put through this loathesome episode again over a cagey play where the lawyer wins either way?

Disbarrment for intentionally throwing a case would send a message through the legal system that Americans aren't going to take it anymore.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2011)

Rinata said:


> I realize there is no DNA evidence in this case that proves that Casey did it, but there is a ton of other circumstantial evidence that convinces me she is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. Most importantly that Casey was the last person to be seen with Caylee, and then all the lies about where Caylee was, and lastly that she was found dead and discarded. Not to mention the pictures of Casey having a good old time when her daughter was "missing".
> 
> To find Casey not guilty would be as bad and shameful as when OJ was found not guilty. Caylee deserves justice. That poor, sweet little girl.



Agreed, but Casey is cute, so no jail time for her.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 4, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Because of a truly insane situation up here, where the doc thought he was a rock star and was proclaiming parents and relatives guilty of murder on a continual basis AND getting convictions based on ludicrous and crazy testimony, I've been very very cautious in coming to any conclusion in the Anthony case.
> ...



I've always loved murder. And murder cases. It's the Perry Mason kid in me. But some cases these days are so repulsive and I think this one qualifies to that degree.

And she and her legal team are attempting to diminish any rational thought on how the baby "died". Duct tape? Duct tape? Chloroform? Are we kidding here? 

This is just sad all around. This one still doesn't match Randal Dooley, but it's close. Far too close.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > As I said in an earlier post on this subject, I think she is very guilty.  The facts in the case are a bit cloudy because of the testimony of her parents and brother.  Her refusing to testify didn't help her cause any either.  I think one of two possible events happened to the baby girl.  Here are my thoughts:
> ...



If I were one of the jurors, I could not ignore the Coroner's report that rendered Caylee's death a homicide. I could not ignore Ms. Anthony's propensity to engage in criminal hubris on each and every police report prior to her incarceration.

So far, the only good thing Ms. Anthony has done was to cry when the prosecutor said she killed her baby so she could party in her closing statement. That is the very first sign of remorse I have seen in this craven killer's resume of acts.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

Zona said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > I realize there is no DNA evidence in this case that proves that Casey did it, but there is a ton of other circumstantial evidence that convinces me she is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. Most importantly that Casey was the last person to be seen with Caylee, and then all the lies about where Caylee was, and lastly that she was found dead and discarded. Not to mention the pictures of Casey having a good old time when her daughter was "missing".
> ...



I think the jury is over that, Zona. None of them got a vacation on the 4th of July. Cute goes out the window when overtime goes unrequited. Actually, that probably occurred at some time in the past two months when these people have been sequestered away from all contact with family and friends.

Nice theory, but it goes thud all the way to the bottom of the hill.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Guilty of premeditated murder.



Any guesses as to how many years she does?  I say under 3.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I want to agree with you...I really do..but it only takes one.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is my thought on this casey woman.  To kill a child is unthinkable....but a quick act really.  To BURY your own child takes time.  She wrapped that child up a bit and put that child in a bag and put her in a makeshift grave...that all takes time.  That is what I dont understand how she does not lose her mind over.  

I really dont believe in Heaven and Hell but dammit, if there is a hell, she will be there greeting new monsters daily.  

I dont trust human nature, so I honestly think she will not do real time.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

Zona said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty of premeditated murder.
> ...



Firstly, the jurors will have to decide a unanimous choice. In the final analysis, there is an elephant sitting in the living room in this case, and his name is premeditation. The jury will not be able to shove this elephant aside. It is accompanied by a First Degree Murder assessment.

These people are good Americans, and they're not stupid. They have to get out of the way of the elephant sitting in the living room, and they can't.

They will either have to agree to a hung jury or a First Degree Murder charge. 

Maybe they can, but I couldn't in good conscience ignore the factor of premeditation. The majority of them most likely will be quite persuasive with the nonbelievers if there are any after seeing all that stuff go past their very eyes.

Those of faith will pray for justice for that poor little discarded human being that Caylee was. Her memory is bigger than the elephant.

Casey Anthony is not going to get away with murdering her daughter in cold blood with three pieces of duct tape that most likely caused asphyxiation, which is a cruel way to leave this world.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2011)

OJ got away with murder. You have to keep this in mind.  I hope you are correct and she spends the rest of her life with other women in gen pop.  (They are mostly mothers themselves and they hate baby killers from what I understand).  

If she does do serious time, do you think she will be like everyone else who murdered a kid...in gen pop fearing for her life everyday like she should be or will she be in a celeberty type jail?


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 4, 2011)

Zona said:


> OJ got away with murder. You have to keep this in mind.  I hope you are correct and she spends the rest of her life with other women in gen pop.  (They are mostly mothers themselves and they hate baby killers from what I understand).
> 
> If she does do serious time, do you think she will be like everyone else who murdered a kid...in gen pop fearing for her life everyday like she should be or will she be in a celeberty type jail?



No.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2011)

She will get the death penalty.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 4, 2011)

I just want to say thank you to all who have been on this thread, especially from the beginning. I've learned so much and am so appreciative to have had such a worthy group with which to spar and reflect.  

Best,
Kiki


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 4, 2011)

> Casey Anthony is not going to get away with murdering her daughter in cold blood with three pieces of duct tape that most likely caused asphyxiation, which is a cruel way to leave this world.



Herein lies a horrid truth

If I could but hold that child and wrap her in love before death at the hands of her mother I would.

But I can't. Justice must prevail. It's the least we can do.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 5, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



No, actually, they don't.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> She will get the death penalty.



Especially after the Linda Drane Burdick closing..


----------



## Dabs (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope and pray justice will prevail. I think Casey Anthony is guilty, and I want her ass in prison for a long time, preferably the rest of her natural life.
But the fact the jury got the case yesterday right before noon, and the fact that when they stopped deliberating at 6, tells me they weren't all unanimous for the death penalty right off the bat. I was hoping it would be a quick comeback, a guilty verdict. Now that it goes into it's second day, I'm worried how long they will deliberate today.
I have my cell phone set up to receive updated messages regarding this trial, so I will be sent a text 30 minutes ahead, announcing the verdict is in. I hope it's today.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> I wish it would all end. This stupid **** is nothing more then a distraction for the government to hide behind.



Which gov't does Judge Perry and the Prosecution team as well as Bozo and mumbles holding up?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > As I said in an earlier post on this subject, I think she is very guilty.  The facts in the case are a bit cloudy because of the testimony of her parents and brother.  Her refusing to testify didn't help her cause any either.  I think one of two possible events happened to the baby girl.  Here are my thoughts:
> ...



2 -I don't agree.  Unless the claim she covered up an accident to look like murder has a ring of truth.  The tape was used to prevent her from breathing was proven for me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I wish it would all end. This stupid **** is nothing more then a distraction for the government to hide behind.
> ...



The government of the collective will of We the People.

The jury has come to court today attired in their best clothes.  I think they reached an unanimous verdict last night, but wanted to go home and ponder it (for the Christians, to pray about it).


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Momanohedhunter said:
> ...



I thinks it's very respectful of them to dress for the seriousness of the occasion.  I don't remember other juries doing so.  

It would be nice if you are right about the verdict.  As a collective the trial by jury is our way of law and always has been.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 5, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You have a sharp sense in legal matters, oldsalt, and thanks for taking the time to share your observation. As for me, I stand corrected by a better person than myself.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



lol.

I believe that is they all agree on murder to any degree -  first degree murder, aggravated child abuse or aggravated manslaughter of a child - it will be a unanimous guilty verdict.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Her own attorney called her a slut and a liar..



No he didn't. He said [the state/prosecution would have you believe]...Casey is a slut and a liar.

Big difference.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

Rinata said:


> I realize there is no DNA evidence in this case that proves that Casey did it, but there is a ton of other circumstantial evidence that convinces me she is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. Most importantly that Casey was the last person to be seen with Caylee, and then all the lies about where Caylee was, and lastly that she was found dead and discarded. Not to mention the pictures of Casey having a good old time when her daughter was "missing".
> 
> To find Casey not guilty would be as bad and shameful as when OJ was found not guilty. Caylee deserves justice. That poor, sweet little girl.



The only one who provided that information was George Anthony, who has also directly lied or lied by omission throughout to protect _himself_.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

son is convinced she is guilty ...still not sure what the jury will decide


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Dr. G correctly concluded it was homicide because _someone_ had placed duct tape over the child's face, and that wouldn't happen if she was looking at something purely accidental. But she could not definitively say if the duct tape *caused* Caylee's death or whether it was done post-mortum. Therefore, the duct tape as a weapon should not have been used by the State as the cause of death. Dr. G's cause of death was never determined, so even the chlorofill argument was only speculation. Ironically, those are the two most important points that the jury will zero in on, especially since the final word in court came from the prosecutors who continued to hammer away that both the chlorofill and the duct tape "caused" Caylee's death.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

she is guilty...she is the one that benefits from the child's death.....what kinda woman doesnt know where her 2 yr old is for 30 days....hell my kidlet is 28.....i dont go over a few days without knowing where he is....


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

my son is doing yard work and making me watch so if the jury comes in....i can let him know....i think it will be days


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Is she guilty in your opinion?
> ...



The "little heart" claim was frankly pretty stupid. They never proved it was even a heart, a heart sticker, or anything other than a piece of torn paper resembling half of a heart.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I only watched it yesterday and some this morning.
> She is guilty. Premeditated? - Don't know, and no one will ever know.
> Her behavior after the death is just mind blowing.
> 
> ...



But considering all the tesimony, regarding your specific comments, here are some of the questions jurers should be asking themselves if they were to address them:

1.  Why would Casey plot to "kill" her daughter just so she could live free from her responsibilities, when it would have been so simple just to ask Mom & Dad to take custody while she went out and "found herself"?? (Even the judge asked that question at one point.) The grandparents loved the child; so did Lee and the uncles and family friends. No complications; no problems. Why risk getting caught for murder?

2.  The boyfriends did not testify to any fight nor any discomfort nor problems with having both Casey and her daughter around. If Casey had gone off at some point, at least someone she was close to aside from the immediate family would have said so.

3.  If Casey had stuffed her dead child into the trunk of her car temporarily until she could dispose of the body for good, why then did she remark to one of her friends "[this car] smells like a dead squirrel died in it"?? That might prompt the friend to suggest they look in the trunk to see what the smell was. Why would Casey risk that?

I agree that she told so many lies and pretended nothing was wrong during those 31 days because she was trapped. She was probably thinking all along that Caylee would be declared simply missing (a milk carton child eventually), and she wouldn't have to go public with the truth about how she died and who was responsible, whether it was Casey, George or Cindy. 

Short of a confession from Casey herself, no one will ever convince me that she intentionally killed her child, nor did she ever "plot" to do it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> As I said in an earlier post on this subject, I think she is very guilty.  The facts in the case are a bit cloudy because of the testimony of her parents and brother.  Her refusing to testify didn't help her cause any either.  I think one of two possible events happened to the baby girl.  Here are my thoughts:
> 
> (1)  It is not unreasonable to believe that she had a habit of chlorforming the baby to induce her into sleep so she could go out and party.  It is possible that she overdosed the baby and thus caused her death.
> 
> ...



Casey didn't testify because Ashton and Burdick would have eaten her for lunch. That's a no-brainer. But am I the only one who wondered why both George and Cindy refused to take a lie detector test _at any time_ over the past 3 years?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Who said anything about throwing the case? Baez simply did not have the experience defending a capital offense, and that was proven day in and day out. He should have been able to present and articulate _extremely_ strong arguments squashing the murder-by-chlorofill/duct tape, but Baez would get _thisclose_, then switch subjects--to the shock and awe of most everyone--thereby leaving the jury scratching their collective heads. It wasn't until his final argument that he FINALLY tied it all together in a cohesive manner.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> But considering all the tesimony, regarding your specific comments, here are some of the questions jurers should be asking themselves if they were to address them:
> 
> 1.  Why would Casey plot to "kill" her daughter just so she could live free from her responsibilities, when it would have been so simple just to ask Mom & Dad to take custody while she went out and "found herself"?? (Even the judge asked that question at one point.) The grandparents loved the child; so did Lee and the uncles and family friends. No complications; no problems. Why risk getting caught for murder?
> 
> ...



We've  know you felt this way for weeks now, why pretend your decision has anything to do with the trial?

As to your 1 & 2 they were addessed  to the satisfaction of many.  

3 So what?  No one knew Caylee was missing much less dead at that point.  She said it and that's the end of the story.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> Here is my thought on this casey woman.  To kill a child is unthinkable....but a quick act really.  To BURY your own child takes time.  She wrapped that child up a bit and put that child in a bag and put her in a makeshift grave...that all takes time.  That is what I dont understand how she does not lose her mind over.
> 
> I really dont believe in Heaven and Hell but dammit, if there is a hell, she will be there greeting new monsters daily.
> 
> I dont trust human nature, so I honestly think she will not do real time.



But it wasn't CASEY who was familiar with how to do that. It was GEORGE, who had buried all their pets in the same manner. Another eyebrow raised, if I were on the jury.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> But it wasn't CASEY who was familiar with how to do that. It was GEORGE, who had buried all their pets in the same manner. Another eyebrow raised, if I were on the jury.



That claim was frankly pretty stupid and wrong.  

(Don't get all huffy, I only copiedyour phrase 'cause it was right in this case )


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> She will get the death penalty.



Which will trigger an automatic appeal.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > She will get the death penalty.
> ...



Wherein she retried the case, specifically not allowed, but was allowed to do whatever she wanted anyway. That's even more grounds for an appeal, especially when Burdick chose to replay the phone conversations as the "last word" on the case with no possibility of further deflection from the defense counsel.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I hope and pray justice will prevail. I think Casey Anthony is guilty, and I want her ass in prison for a long time, preferably the rest of her natural life.
> But the fact the jury got the case yesterday right before noon, and the fact that when they stopped deliberating at 6, tells me they weren't all unanimous for the death penalty right off the bat. I was hoping it would be a quick comeback, a guilty verdict. Now that it goes into it's second day, I'm worried how long they will deliberate today.
> I have my cell phone set up to receive updated messages regarding this trial, so I will be sent a text 30 minutes ahead, announcing the verdict is in. I hope it's today.



And if she's found guilty of Murder One, will you be toasting with champagne or blood?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> she is guilty...she is the one that benefits from the child's death.....what kinda woman doesnt know where her 2 yr old is for 30 days....hell my kidlet is 28.....i dont go over a few days without knowing where he is....



She's guilty of covering up the child's death, but that's all that's been *proven*. It's really that simple.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > But considering all the tesimony, regarding your specific comments, here are some of the questions jurers should be asking themselves if they were to address them:
> ...



My "decision"?? WTF? I can still opine against someone else's opinion, you know. Oh wait. No, I can't. I forgot it's you. Nevermind. Must scurry off to my corner now, cuz R.D.'s in the room.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> My "decision"?? WTF?



Yep?    What do you need help understanding here?



> I can still opine against someone else's opinion, you know. Oh wait. No, I can't. I forgot it's you. Nevermind.


 
Of course you can, that's the whole point, we all can.   But you didn't to me.  Instead you're defensive and whiny.  Why's that?


> Must scurry off to my corner now, cuz R.D.'s in the room.


 
  If_ only _I had that power


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to first know who the father of deceased child is. I think if Casey Anthony's deceased child was product or rape and/or incest, it just may explain a lot about this case.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> I would like to first know who the father of deceased child is. I think if Casey Anthony's deceased child was product or rape and/or insex, it just may explain a lot about this case.


Moot point

 JB tried and failed to make the incest connection and if she was raped we would have been told.  Only ICA knows who the father is and she may not even know.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this casey woman.  To kill a child is unthinkable....but a quick act really.  To BURY your own child takes time.  She wrapped that child up a bit and put that child in a bag and put her in a makeshift grave...that all takes time.  That is what I dont understand how she does not lose her mind over.
> ...



George buried their pets with duct tape wrapped around their mouths and faces??
Wow......I never knew that..........you got me on that one Maggot.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I hope and pray justice will prevail. I think Casey Anthony is guilty, and I want her ass in prison for a long time, preferably the rest of her natural life.
> ...



Actually an ice cold glass of Pepsi will be my chosen


----------



## Dabs (Jul 5, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> I would like to first know who the father of deceased child is. I think if Casey Anthony's deceased child was product or rape and/or insex, it just may explain a lot about this case.



You know what...I highly doubt Casey Anthony even knows who the Father is herself!


----------



## Dabs (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > She will get the death penalty.
> ...



Which keeps Casey's ass in jail.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Dabs said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
 Finally she  posted something based  on the facts.   


(sorry MM )


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

Texas Writer said:


> Good mornin' y'all.
> 
> I missed most of yesterday's testimonies. It was on the dogs, no?
> 
> I did see a clip of Nancy Disgrace -- some "expert" she had on saying that there would be no hit on the pool because the decomp wouldn't have started yet. I'm thinking maybe the 27 bags of cement that turned into a 4 inch slab might have something to do with that also. The timing on them lil projects are suspect . . . like everything else in this three ring circus. :-/



I recall from projects around my house how heavy bags of cement are.   27 bags?  I would not be able to build a 4 inch slap and I have to wonder who in this drama was strong enough to be able to do that if this figure is correct.

Building a 4 inch thick concrete slab is man's work, not woman's.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

They've reached a verdict.

TOA 2:15


----------



## Dabs (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG I know.....I just got the text....they have..the jury has reached a verdict!!!
Everyone is on pins and needles now!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Life in prison? or she walks?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Dabs said:


> OMG I know.....I just got the text....they have..the jury has reached a verdict!!!
> Everyone is on pins and needles now!



Gosh, I am actually nervous.

Please find her guilty of murder


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

its an emotional rollercoaster, isn't it?  weird.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

This just in...she is found not guilty and is awarded 2 million dollars for her inconvenience.  

Ok, perhaps not.  Damn I hope she goes away in a real prison for life.  Killing her is too quick.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > she is guilty...she is the one that benefits from the child's death.....what kinda woman doesnt know where her 2 yr old is for 30 days....hell my kidlet is 28.....i dont go over a few days without knowing where he is....
> ...



This is what scares me...but in reality, how much more circumstantial evidence can there be to convict a person? 

Seriously, if there was a case MADE for conviction on circumstantial evidence, this is it.  Don't you agree?   Not all cases literally have the killer standing over the body with a smoking gun or a bloody knife.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

*drum roll*


and she is ........

wait for it.....

wait for it....

wait for it..

 not guilty


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

i ll be damned......they have found her innocent


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2011)

And she didn't even have OJ money.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

the state must prove its case...done.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

stunning


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jul 5, 2011)

A murderer walks. That's the American legal system in action.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Well.


   I am so surprised, she got away with it.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jul 5, 2011)

The state is incompetent.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

so basically they didn't see her as having any responsibility for her child's death?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 5, 2011)

The dumbing down of American juries thanks to CSI continues unabated.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

i think there was just too much reasonable doubt


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow she got away with it, she has her whole life ahead of her.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

so............... what? will she even spend any time in jail? lying to a police officer? lying is lying it matters not what the severity of the offense is so they cannot hold it against her(?).


----------



## Grace (Jul 5, 2011)

Sigh. And she is not guilty. 

Shakes head.


----------



## masquerade (Jul 5, 2011)

Bullshit at it's finest.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, it was a weak case.  With that said, I am certain she was involved in that child's death... but it was a weak case.

Given what I saw of it, I think the outcome is just.  Sad but true.. and that is  the amazing  thing about our system.  It doesn't work off our guts, but the evidence.


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 5, 2011)

This is absolutely disgusting and an absolute sin.  This is the problem with having a dumb*ss jury of 12 people.  What kind of country allows 12 average citizens to determine someone else's life?

Are you kidding me?  Let the judge listen to everything and determine the outcome.  No doubt she would've been found guilty.  Obviously a bunch of morons on the jury.

Her daughter was missing for 30 days and she didn't say anything!  Lie after lie after lie!  What sick sh!t!


I wonder what Casey does now that her family will likely disown her.  How pathetic.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2011)

I have no reasonable doubt. She knew the girl was dead, and she knows that she killed her.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

i am stunned....i did not think they would find her guilty but i sure the hell didnt think she would be freed of most of the charges....


----------



## hjmick (Jul 5, 2011)

Reasonable doubt. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

She'll back at the club popping bottles and shaking her ass in no time.


----------



## masquerade (Jul 5, 2011)

may her internal demons haunt her the rest of her days.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought I just read she got manslaughter and child abuse?

I read those both have 30 year terms, so life in prison for her just not the death penalty.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

she didn't deserve to go down for murder, they never proved that, BUT she woefully neglected her child's well being, who was killed. 

I would love to be a fly on the wall in the room when her and her lawyer go there after she leaves the courtroom.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

Insisting that the duct tape was the murder weapon I think was the downfall.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> I thought I just read she got manslaughter and child abuse?
> 
> I read those both have 30 year terms, so life in prison for her just not the death penalty.



Nope.  4 counts of lying to the police... that's it.  Acquitted on all the others.


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 5, 2011)

This is absolutely disgusting and an absolute sin. This is the problem with having a dumb*ss jury of 12 people. What kind of country allows 12 average citizens to determine someone else's life?

Are you kidding me? Let the judge listen to everything and determine the outcome. No doubt she would've been found guilty. Obviously a bunch of morons on the jury.

Freed of most the charges...f*cking disgusting.

Her daughter was missing for 30 days and she didn't say anything! Lie after lie after lie! What sick sh!t!


I wonder what Casey does now that her family will likely disown her. How pathetic.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

she didn't deserve to go down for murder, they never proved that, BUT she woefully neglected her child's well being, who was killed. 

I would love to be a fly on the wall in the room when her and her lawyer go there after she leaves the courtroom.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

the jury made their decision on evidence given to them.....we have to respect that.....


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 5, 2011)

This is absolutely disgusting and an absolute sin. This is the problem with having a dumb*ss jury of 12 people. What kind of country allows 12 average citizens to determine someone else's life?

Are you kidding me? Let the judge listen to everything and determine the outcome. No doubt she would've been found guilty. Obviously a bunch of morons on the jury.

Freed of most the charges...f*cking disgusting.

Her daughter was missing for 30 days and she didn't say anything! Lie after lie after lie! What sick sh!t!


I wonder what Casey does now that her family will likely disown her. How pathetic.


----------



## Grace (Jul 5, 2011)

Just like OJ


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2011)

Disgusting.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

masquerade said:


> may her internal demons haunt her the rest of her days.



Internal demons can only haunt you if you regret what you did, I don't think she does. Shes going to be back at the club having a grand old time, and probably sue the state and make a bunch of money.


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe like you that she is guilty.  But one guilty person set free is not good enough reason for me to forfeit my right to a jury of my peers.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

So a childs life goes into a black hole.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

She got away with murder. She'll be out fucking someone by Friday.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 5, 2011)

Most likely they will give her time served on the other charges.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

she has no regards now......she will be free shortly....


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

she has no regards now......she will be free shortly....


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I just read she got manslaughter and child abuse?
> ...



Yeah, you're right, sadly we all already know the worst tragedy has already happened irregardless of the trial outcome .


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

she'll get time served. imho.


----------



## masquerade (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > may her internal demons haunt her the rest of her days.
> ...



Agreed that right now my guess is she has no regrets.  But there may come a time in her life when she comes to the realization of what she did.  Her demons will be right there with open arms, ready to welcome her to hell.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jul 5, 2011)

Party On!! Take great Facebook photos and then Kill your Baby!! WOO HOO!!! WTG America!! Your future looks bright.


----------



## American Cowboy (Jul 5, 2011)

No justice for Caylee.

Makes you wonder if the entire jury was not made up of all Democrats. The jury showed zero common sense.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > may her internal demons haunt her the rest of her days.
> ...





Trajan said:


> So a childs life goes into a black hole.



that happens daily trajan....just on a quieter scale


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> She got away with murder. She'll be out fucking someone by Friday.



Bella Vita!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> the jury made their decision on evidence given to them.....we have to respect that.....



The decision not the jurors.

Looks as though the jury may have completely bought the "allegation" that   her death was accidental and the father hid the body.  Idiots.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Wow she got away with it, she has her whole life ahead of her.



Well, she has been in jail for three years. I dont know what you get for lieing to cops, but they will most likely give her credit for time served, then she is back to the good life I guess.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 5, 2011)

ok , ok , easy now nancys ! no pushing , no shoving . everyone form a line theres plenty for all of you . how do you want your crow ? rare ? medium rare ? or well done ? I REST MY CASE ! 12 JURORS PUT ALL OF YOU CLOSED MINDED NANCYS IN YOUR PLACE . MAYBE ITS TIME TO TAKE A GOOD LOOK IN YOUR MIRROR . LET THE WHINING AND CRYING BEGIN !


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

and a good point from the coverage, her parents beat feet, they didn't even request to see her........now, why do we think that is?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Her parents got up and left the courtroom. That says volumes.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder if Casey Anthony and her family will put up a reward like OJ did in the hunt for the real killer.


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> She got away with murder. She'll be out fucking someone by Friday.



No doubt about it.

And if there's going to be a jury it needs to be like 100 people, not 12.  What a f*cking joke.  I apologize for my language. this is disgusting


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Yep, there's a dead, beautiful little girl who will get no justice... for now.  But, at the end of the day, there was nothing there that could could convince me intellectually  that this woman did that.

As ironic as that is, considering I have no doubt she was involved, it is a good thing she was acquitted.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wow she got away with it, she has her whole life ahead of her.
> ...



Oh no doubt she's going free today, she should be back out in the world by dinnertime.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

do we really, need another thread on this, it was bad enough having to switch into then out of wall to wall coverage for god sakes...


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

can you imagine how far she will have to go....to be unknown......she is a social outcast


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> ok , ok , easy now nancys ! no pushing , no shoving . everyone form a line theres plenty for all of you . how do you want your crow ? rare ? medium rare ? or well done ? I REST MY CASE ! 12 JURORS PUT ALL OF YOU CLOSED MINDED NANCYS IN YOUR PLACE . MAYBE ITS TIME TO TAKE A GOOD LOOK IN YOUR MIRROR . LET THE WHINING AND CRYING BEGIN !



There is no crow to eat fuckface....like you the jury got it  wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2011)

The left is really pissed she got away with murder years after the little girl  was born. 

They'd have patted her on the back if she had aborted her.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



Some people don't think killing someone is a big deal, even their own child. Shes probably happy and excited right now, I don't think shes going to face any demons until she leaves this earth. Right now she is probably planning a movie, a book, and go on a bunch of talk shows and make a boatload of cash. The world is hers now.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 5, 2011)

Floridians are a stupid lot.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



true,  but this wasn't a quieter scale. 

I have  to switch off, I simply cannot watch the usually snug defense team bullshit. the cable whores are all over this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > ok , ok , easy now nancys ! no pushing , no shoving . everyone form a line theres plenty for all of you . how do you want your crow ? rare ? medium rare ? or well done ? I REST MY CASE ! 12 JURORS PUT ALL OF YOU CLOSED MINDED NANCYS IN YOUR PLACE . MAYBE ITS TIME TO TAKE A GOOD LOOK IN YOUR MIRROR . LET THE WHINING AND CRYING BEGIN !
> ...



Timesplitter must be Casey Anthonys bitch, this clown is beating his little cock to this verdict.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Then you're an idiot.

She dumped the body in a wooded area and lied about it for 31 days while she went out partying.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> ok , ok , easy now nancys ! no pushing , no shoving . everyone form a line theres plenty for all of you . how do you want your crow ? rare ? medium rare ? or well done ? I REST MY CASE ! 12 JURORS PUT ALL OF YOU CLOSED MINDED NANCYS IN YOUR PLACE . MAYBE ITS TIME TO TAKE A GOOD LOOK IN YOUR MIRROR . LET THE WHINING AND CRYING BEGIN !



I don't find a fucking thing funny about it asshole.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

The final irony here is that this woman's remaining days on this planet will not be pleasant ones; she will look back at those 2 1/2 years of her life with that child's as the most fulfilling.  And she will have to live with that.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2011)

Where's she gonna go, back to live with her Mom and Dad?  

Sheesh..


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> can you imagine how far she will have to go....to be unknown......she is a social outcast



I disagree, there are star fuckers everywhere,  she'll have plenty of company.


----------



## Newby (Jul 5, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> The left is really pissed she got away with murder years after the little girl  was born.
> 
> They'd have patted her on the back if she had aborted her.



I was thinking the exact same thing, we as a society place no value on human life, so why the surprise when it's not valued any longer?  She was an inconvenience, why it matters what the age of the child is when you get rid of it is just a technicality.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I dunno what to think.  If she did or didn't do it, hopefully this whole saga at least taught her a lesson and she'll be different from now on.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Why?   Because I think the rule of law which says you must be convicted by a preponderance of evidence and beyond a reasonable doubt should prevail?  Of course she dumped that kids body to rot, but nobody proved the case that she killed her.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Nah, this is one sick puppy.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Trajan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > can you imagine how far she will have to go....to be unknown......she is a social outcast
> ...



Yup, she is going to make alot of money if she plays this right and have the world by the balls.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The sentencing will take place on Thursday.  For each charge of lying a one year sentence can be enforced.  CA has already served 3plus years and Orange County allows for "good time" - so most likely on Thursday she will walk.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

you gonna take the bitch home to momma?  i dont think so.....a lot of men will fuck anything moving...but damn do you really think any mother in the world will accept her at the table?  i think not.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Momanohedhunter said:
> ...



Oh, than you are correct on Thursday she will be free.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





Zona said:


> Here is my thought on this casey woman.  To kill a child is unthinkable....but a quick act really.  To BURY your own child takes time.  She wrapped that child up a bit and put that child in a bag and put her in a makeshift grave...that all takes time.  That is what I dont understand how she does not lose her mind over.
> 
> I really dont believe in Heaven and Hell but dammit, if there is a hell, she will be there greeting new monsters daily.
> 
> *I dont trust human nature, so I honestly think she will not do real time*.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> you gonna take the bitch home to momma?  i dont think so.....a lot of men will fuck anything moving...but damn do you really think any mother in the world will accept her at the table?  i think not.



Nobody brings women home to their mothers anymore, she will find a lunatic just like herself to marry her.


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2011)

I weep for the child how utterly tragic. If the mother is in fact not guilty then the system worked as it should have if not then and I suspect that is the case than it is a blow against all.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2011)

Newby said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The left is really pissed she got away with murder years after the little girl  was born.
> ...



Really stupid comments but sop for you.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Trajan said:


> and a good point from the coverage, her parents beat feet, they didn't even request to see her........now, why do we think that is?



That told the whole damn story.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Momanohedhunter said:
> ...



Don't you think they're fucking stupid for punishing her for lying and letting her walk on murder? That blows my mind.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





I didnt want to be right, but I was.  This sucks.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > the jury made their decision on evidence given to them.....we have to respect that.....
> ...



It's called 'reasonable doubt'.... the theory being that it is better for 10 guilty to go free than for one innocent to go to prison. 

Assuming she murdered the child.... and I have no evidence to confirm that she did... then, hopefully, one day Karma will bite her in the ass. And, God willing, she will never have another child.


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> No justice for Caylee.
> 
> Makes you wonder if the entire jury was not made up of all Democrats. The jury showed zero common sense.



Floridian rednecks... democrats? 

But regardless, neg for you and everybody else that tries to insert their partisan bullshit into a clearly non-partisan discussion.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe that Casey Anthony is as guilty as the day is long BUT the State did not prove that guilt.  As a result, she got the "not guilty" verdict that the Constitution says we should all get if not proven to be guilty of a crime.  That is justice.

The fact remains, sadly, that somebody killed that baby.  Was it in fact Casey Anthony?  I don't know.  Was it Casey Anthony's father who killed the baby?  I don't know.  Was it her brother that killed the baby or her mother?  Somebody else?  I don't know BUT the fact remains, somebody killed the baby.  I would like to know who.


----------



## Newby (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Stupid is thinking there's a difference between killing your child at a few months or at a few years.  It's the same human life being destroyed, period.  But, don't let your politics get in the way of rationalizing murder, whatever it takes to make your conscience clear.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Wonder if shes planning a reality show?


----------



## Wiseacre (Jul 5, 2011)

No witness, no cause of death, tough to convict without that IMHO.   I think she did it, but the burden of proof just wasn't sufficient I guess.    

Wonder how Christmas and Thanksgiving will go for the Anthonys.


----------



## chanel (Jul 5, 2011)

She will most likely have another child out of wedlock within a year or two. So sad.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

This verdict is a perfect example of how fucked up this Country is. Those Juror's must all be doped up on meds. God bless little Caylee's soul. Rot in hell Casey, You will be judged by the Universe. ~BH


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

Another OJ


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



No because you lack common sense. 

There is no doubt that the little girl had been dead for over a month while her mother lied to everyone making them think she was still alive. All the while she's out drinking, dancing and have a good ol' time.

Maybe the little girl killed herself. 

Maybe she duct taped her own mouth crawled into three garbage bags and then a laundry bag and dumped herself in the woods. 

There was more than enough circumstantial evidence to convict the mom.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

manifold said:


> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > No justice for Caylee.
> ...



Hey asshole. did you hear the partisan political speech that bastard Baez just delivered? Morom


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 5, 2011)

I will bet even money that within a year.

 She will be offered a spread in Playboy and will probably make a porno film.

 Any takers??


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Wait for it. All we need now is Casey promising to spend the rest of her life searching for the killer.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

Shows how easy it is to get away with the murder of a young child.
Don't report it.  Hide the body well enough that it takes a short time to find the remains.
All forensic evidence is compromised and you're free.
Sick sick sick.

Convicted of lying to cops?  What the hell was she lying for?  Get real people.  
Common sense needs to be considered reasonable doubt.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I will bet even money that within a year.
> 
> She will be offered a spread in Playboy and will probably make a porno film.
> 
> Any takers??



Yes to Playboy but I don't see her doing porn because she won't need to, she will make plenty of cash making a movie, writing a book and going on talk shows. She will only do porn if she fucks this up and doesn't make enough money.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

i will put 20 on not being in playboy.......porno......anyone can do...they offered the octomom a porn deal....

she has to appear as a centerfold...she does not have to be a playmate but it has to be a full centerfold....has to be playboy....20 bucks?  are we on?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2011)

i will put 20 on not being in playboy.......porno......anyone can do...they offered the octomom a porn deal....

she has to appear as a centerfold...she does not have to be a playmate but it has to be a full centerfold....has to be playboy....20 bucks?  are we on?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2011)

LaterTrader said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I will bet even money that within a year.
> ...



She'll never see a dime of my money.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 5, 2011)

She was found innocent on the murder charge. Think all they got her on was lying to police and bad checks. 

Kinda funny you can go 30 days without reporting your child is missing and a Jury doesn't think you might have known what happened to her??

The State put on a hell of a case but it was all circumstantial. Guess the jury wan't buying it. 

Too bad no one spared a thought for that little 2yr old.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 5, 2011)

What bothers me most, is there will never be justice for little Caylee. We will never know what happened. And Casey knows, she knows exactly what happened.
But, now...does she go back home to Cindy and George, after proclaiming to the world that Daddy molested her??
Do George and Cindy welcome her back with open arms??
They all have to live their lives now, without that little girl. I am so shocked at this outcome, I thought at the very least manslaughter.
But, I don't know all about this legal stuff...just I know what a good Mother is, and Casey Anthony was NOT one.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Soggy... budddyyy.. think about what you just said. The mom dumped the body but she didn't kill the kid? Have you lost your mind. They proved it to me.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

LaterTrader said:


> Now she can have a book ghost written  just like OJ
> 
> "IF I did it"
> 
> ...



Or she can go on Nancy Graces show, help good Ol Nancy's ratings and get paid a couple hundred thousand.

They are both disgusting in my opinion.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 5, 2011)

Nancy Grace will be absolutely apoplectic...

Gotta remember to tune her in tonight...


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 5, 2011)

What more proof do you need that she attempted to cover up the murder of her child?  Whether she was the one or it was her loser boyfriend to kill her.  She is guilty of all counts.  It's all quite clear.


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> Common sense needs to be considered reasonable doubt.



Apparently the jury already had enough reasonable doubt to acquit.  Not sure what adding more would accomplish.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

LaterTrader said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I will bet even money that within a year.
> ...



The problem is not if she poses, writes, offer interviews or scripts a movie.  She is free to do so; the problem is that the public will spend money on these entertainment opportunities.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 5, 2011)

The only winner today was our Constitution.  Most likely Anthony was guilty but the State did not prove that guilt in the eyes of the jury.  Therefore, she is "not guilty".  In the end, God will be the judge.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> LaterTrader said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I won't but I think enough people will.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I will bet even money that within a year.
> 
> She will be offered a spread in Playboy and will probably make a porno film.
> 
> Any takers??



A better question is, any watchers?


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here we go again... we have another O.J. Simpson, only this BLACK WIDOW KILLED her OWN CHILD, and now has gotten away with it and will WALK FREE...

Casey Anthony Verdict | Not Guilty | RealClearPolitics


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2011)

Merge please 

btw: There is no such thing as an 'innocent' verdict.  She was found 'Not Guilty'.  A hair worth splitting IMO.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Actually, it's not a 'stupid' comment. I may not agree with it, but it's based in fact. Hero of the left, Dr Ezekiel Emanuel said that children should not be considered 'fully' human beings. As such, perhaps the left wing believe that murdering a child is less important than killing an adult. Of course, that's ridiculous.... but you see where the view comes from? If you support those who think that children are less human than grown ups, don't be surprised when that view leads some on the right to feel that that view is not very human.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i will put 20 on not being in playboy.......porno......anyone can do...they offered the octomom a porn deal....
> 
> she has to appear as a centerfold...she does not have to be a playmate but it has to be a full centerfold....has to be playboy....20 bucks?  are we on?



Even the chubby chick from Teen Mom Amber Portwood got a porn offer, even Playboy has lowered their standards they offered J Wow from Jersey Shore a spread in the magazine. I think Casey Anthony will definently get Playboy and porn offers, I think she will do the Playboy but not the porn unless she is not making any money.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I refrain from judging jurors.  What the verdict says to me is that the state proved lying but not murder beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I will bet even money that within a year.
> ...



If shes in porn I hope she gets the shit fucked out of her by a gang of men with huge donkey dicks.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jul 5, 2011)

The evidence was not there.  It means there was reasonable doubt.  That's how I read it.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 5, 2011)

manifold said:


> Merge please
> 
> btw: There is no such thing as an 'innocent' verdict.  She was found 'Not Guilty'.  A hair worth splitting IMO.




Your right on that one. Not guilty and innocent. Big difference. 


Sorry Mods. Didn't see the other thread.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Apparently, a multimillion dollar book deal is already in the works. Casey is due to appear on The _View_ first thing monday morning. Then she will have a visit at the Whitehouse for dinner with the Obama family, where afterwards Anthony Weiner will take her out for dessert and coffee. The following day she will be meeting with producers in order to discuss her new reality show, _Hangin with the Anthonys_. Rumor is, she possibly could be offered a seat as one of the next American Idol judges. Then it's off to the club to shake her ass and act like a whore again.  ~BH


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

manifold said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Common sense needs to be considered reasonable doubt.
> ...



Innocent people don't lie to the police.


----------



## American Cowboy (Jul 5, 2011)

manifold said:


> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > No justice for Caylee.
> ...



Ha Ha. Your an idiot!!!!

Democrats, Casey Anothony, the jurors and womanifold are all morons!!!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 5, 2011)

I will have to watch the Nancy Grace show tonight.

 She is going to go ballistic !!!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Didn't really want you to be either.  I was wrong.  Reasonable doubt wins once again.  Very sickening to see common sense hide behind a sujective adjective...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Apparently, a multimillion dollar book deal is already in the works. Casey is due to appear on The _View_ first thing monday morning. Then she will have a visit at the Whitehouse for dinner with the Obama family, where afterwards Anthony Weiner will take her out for dessert and coffee. The following day she will be meeting with producers in order to discuss her new reality show, _Hangin with the Anthonys_. Rumor is, she possibly could be offered a seat as one of the next American Idol judges. Then it's off to the club to shake her ass and act like a whore again.  ~BH



I heard she is going to be issued a public apology by the President and a medal of Honor.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 5, 2011)

I felt they had no hard evidence and their forensic science was flawed. In the future I hope we can develop better science to try cases like these. I mean all they had was air-in-a-can and one hair and some duct tape. It seems many had a hunch that Casey did it and lied to cover it up but that doesn't cut it in a court of law. 

I wonder why George and Cindy Anthony got up and walked out right after the verdict was read? I wonder what Casey&#8217;s relationship will be like with them? Especially, after she nailed her dad on the cross with incest accusations which might have saved her bacon. I think that the jury might have believed her, and with the lack of hard evidence and no eye witnesses they made their decisions.

I wonder what Casey Anthony's life will be like now? Who's going to give her a job? She might serve a year or two or just be on probation. She'll forever be known as the witch that did terrible things to her little daughter while she was alive and after she was dead. It wouldn't surprise me if Casey ends up committing suicide.

A beautiful little girl doesn&#8217;t get to grow up and the Anthony family have been drug through the mud and punished and shamed to death and Casey may walk free among us. We&#8217;ll know Thursday morning when the sentencing is read. I don&#8217;t think precious little Caylee Anthony will ever get justice. May her little body and soul rest in peace.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Nancy Grace is gonna come unhinged tonight. ~BH


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

How long till she hits up the clubs to pop bottles and shake her ass? think she'll wait or get it in that night when she gets out of jail?


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



Sure they do.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is she guilty in your opinion?



not guilty.  what do i win?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone see this ending very badly for that family. Beyond the obvious. 

I can see George Anthony as unstable as he seems to be with suicide attempt and gun threats going berserk and killing casey, maybe himself or even his wife. I dunno but I just got a feeling its not over


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone see this ending very badly for that family. Beyond the obvious. 

I can see George Anthony as unstable as he seems to be with suicide attempt and gun threats going berserk and killing casey, maybe himself or even his wife. I dunno but I just got a feeling its not over


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 5, 2011)

but seriously, what does this woman do with her life now.  it's not like it can ever be normal again


----------



## SuMar (Jul 5, 2011)

No justice for Caylee!!


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

LaterTrader said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it's not a 'stupid' comment. I may not agree with it, but it's based in fact. Hero of the left, Dr Ezekiel Emanuel said that children should not be considered 'fully' human beings. As such, perhaps the left wing believe that murdering a child is less important than killing an adult. Of course, that's ridiculous.... but you see where the view comes from? If you support those who think that children are less human than grown ups, don't be surprised when that view leads some on the right to feel that that view is not very human.
> ...



I have never seen a liberal who did not ENDORSE ABORTION. they fight tooth and nail for the right to kill the unborn.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 5, 2011)

Claudette said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Merge please
> ...



For the slow AND stupid, in our system of justice you are INNOCENT till proven guilty. She was not proven guilty therefore she is INNOCENT. Pretty simple concept.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> The final irony here is that this woman's remaining days on this planet will not be pleasant ones; she will look back at those 2 1/2 years of her life with that child's as the most fulfilling.  And she will have to live with that.



So the deterrent for committing crime...even murdering a child...is feeling guilty?  Tell that to anyone in prison and I have a feeling they would rather feel guilty in their own living rooms more so than in a cell.

Fuck this woman.  She felt no guilt when she was partying it up for that month when she knew she killed her child.  She did that partying AFTER she buried her won kid. 

I do not think guilt will kick in with her as she leaves prison.  I have said this over and over, she will not do real time.  I said Lohan time and that is exactly what happened.  If she gets out next week, I was even right about my guess on how much time she does.  3 years.  

This sucks.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 5, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> I felt they had no hard evidence and their forensic science was flawed. In the future I hope we can develop better science to try cases like these. I mean all they had was air-in-a-can and one hair and some duct tape. It seems many had a hunch that Casey did it and lied to cover it up but that doesn't cut it in a court of law.
> 
> I wonder why George and Cindy Anthony got up and walked out right after the verdict was read. I wonder what Caseys relationship will be like with them. Especially, after she nailed her dad on the cross for incest accusations. I think that the jury might have believed her, and with the lack of hard evidence and no eye witnesses they made their decisions.
> 
> ...



Ditto on that Wolf. 

That little girl is the forgotten equation here. She'll never grown up, date, marry or have a life of her own. 

May she rest in peace.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

hjmick said:


> Nancy Grace will be absolutely apoplectic...
> 
> Gotta remember to tune her in tonight...



You've missed out. She was on air when the verdict came down.


----------



## cutter (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it did give us a chance to meet some compulsive liars. Talk about totally destroying a family.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Scott Peterson is having a moment of clarity right about now. ~BH


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> but seriously, what does this woman do with her life now.  it's not like it can ever be normal again



Poor little Casey...?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > The final irony here is that this woman's remaining days on this planet will not be pleasant ones; she will look back at those 2 1/2 years of her life with that child's as the most fulfilling.  And she will have to live with that.
> ...



Its obvious she is a socio path with no conscience, she is not going to feel bad about anything.


----------



## gautama (Jul 5, 2011)

Claudette said:


> She was found innocent on the murder charge. Think all they got her on was lying to police and bad checks.
> 
> Kinda funny you can go 30 days without reporting your child is missing and a Jury doesn't think you might have known what happened to her??
> 
> ...



Claudette,

Your quote says it all:

"Kinda funny you can go 30 days without reporting your child is missing and a Jury doesn't think you might have known what happened to her??"

That should've nailed the bitch for at least manslaughter.

Forgive me, slight peeve on my part: It's common to say: "Kinda funny".......followed by something gruesome.

Instead of "kinda funny", I prefer to use "kinda peculiar"......or something like that in the gruesome kinda cases.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Does anyone see this ending very badly for that family. Beyond the obvious.
> 
> I can see George Anthony as unstable as he seems to be with suicide attempt and gun threats going berserk and killing casey, maybe himself or even his wife. I dunno but I just got a feeling its not over



I think he will kill himself. His kid and her lawyers turned him into a monster.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> How long till she hits up the clubs to pop bottles and shake her ass? think she'll wait or get it in that night when she gets out of jail?



That would be after she makes a pharmacy run. ~BH


----------



## Claudette (Jul 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Slow and stupid?? Little harsh doncha think??

Our system of justice may find her innocent but I don't think theres anything innocent about Casey Anthony. 

You can bet your last buck that she knows exactly what happened to that little girl. Just to bad no one can prove it. 

Such a waste of a little life.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can see George Anthony as unstable as he seems to be with suicide attempt and gun threats going berserk and killing casey, maybe himself or even his wife. I dunno but I just got a feeling its not over



 We can only hope this is how it turns out.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

LaterTrader said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > LaterTrader said:
> ...



I've never seen one. Not one.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Her own attorney called her a slut and a liar..
> ...



Well she's been convicted of being one.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



If that is the way the movies go, she will make a fortune.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

LaterTrader said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > LaterTrader said:
> ...



Please don't turn this thread into an abortion topic.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone see this ending very badly for that family. Beyond the obvious.
> ...



He was in on that defense tactic in order to save his daughter's life. Read between the lies.  ~BH


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > How long till she hits up the clubs to pop bottles and shake her ass? think she'll wait or get it in that night when she gets out of jail?
> ...



Yup, she'll be poppin bottles in no time.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 5, 2011)

You know..........Casey Anthony has a big case of Karma that's gonna boomerang on her I'd wager.

Besides............no matter where she goes in this country, she's gonna be a pariah.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



If he was he's an effen moron.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Yup, a Casey Anthony porn movie will make a mint.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Apparently not.  ~BH


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I agree.  I believe there was a closed room conference to include the parents, the DT and Casey whereby JB said '...if we are going to do this, GA I need to throw you under the bus...' something to that nature.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 5, 2011)

wild

From what I was able to glen from the trial, she was fuct.

Now she gets to be a multi-millionaire as she sues all the outlets that said she was guilty for defemation of character and mental anguish.

krist all mighty, no justice for the little girl.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Thats more than likely what happened.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> The only winner today was our Constitution.  Most likely Anthony was guilty but the State did not prove that guilt in the eyes of the jury.  Therefore, she is "not guilty".  In the end, God will be the judge.



So many didnt agree with this when OJ was found innocent.  Weird huh.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Exactly. ~BH


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



it's a sick world. but it would make a fortune.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 5, 2011)

gautama said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > She was found innocent on the murder charge. Think all they got her on was lying to police and bad checks.
> ...



And I tend to use "kinda stupid" to describe you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 5, 2011)

it just goes to show, all you have to do is kill your child, hide the body, lie about it for thirty one days then just do a little jail time for lying to LEO.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 5, 2011)

Not one of you got it right on the poll. Mob mentality hard at work.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I'm betting there are a handful of amateur "films" out there already that will screw up the market.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Yes it would, you can bet Evil Angel and Vivid are waiting in the wings to offer her a contract. I don't think she will do porn but I hope if she does she gets fucked so hard she has a gaping asshole and has to wear diapers.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Not one of you got it right on the poll. Mob mentality hard at work.



I gather you think she's innocent?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You're an asshole.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > ok , ok , easy now nancys ! no pushing , no shoving . everyone form a line theres plenty for all of you . how do you want your crow ? rare ? medium rare ? or well done ? I REST MY CASE ! 12 JURORS PUT ALL OF YOU CLOSED MINDED NANCYS IN YOUR PLACE . MAYBE ITS TIME TO TAKE A GOOD LOOK IN YOUR MIRROR . LET THE WHINING AND CRYING BEGIN !
> ...



yep , foul language , denial , waaa  waaa waaa . THE JURY DID NOT GET IT WRONG . THE STATE DID NOT PROVE ITS CASE ACCORDING TO FLORIDA LAW . THEY HAD NO CHOICE BUT TO FOLLOW THE LAW . if you lil crying nancys are mad or outraged then direct your anger towards JEFF ASHTON AND LINDA BURDICK . THEY ARE THE ONES RESPONSIBLE FOR BRINGING A BS CASE BEFORE THE COURT . IF THEY HAD NOT RUSHED THIS CASE AND TAKEN THE TIME TO INVESTIGATE ALL EVIDENCE AND PLAYERS WE WOULD NOT BE HAVING THIS CONVERSATION TODAY . I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU NANCYS KEEP SAYING IM CASEYS BITCH ? AS I STATED NUMEROUS TIMES I NEVER GAVE MY OPINION ON HER GUILT OR INNOCENCE . ALL I WAS COMMENTING ON IS THE LAW AND PROPER LEGAL PROCEEDURE WHICH AS YOU NOW SEE WAS NOT FOLLOWED ACCORDING TO FLORIDA LAW . SLOW DOWN NANCYS , READ WHAT IS WRITTEN BEFORE YOU THROW YOUR TANTRUMS . BY USING FOUL LANGUAGE YOU ONLY SERVE TO FURTHER PROVE MY POINT OF HOW CLOSED MINDED AND BIASED YOU REALLY ARE . OBVIOUSLY ONLY YOUR OPINION IS RIGHT AND THE LAW BE DAMMED . YOU SHOULD HAVE CHECKED YOURSELVES BEFORE YOU WRECKED YOURSELVES . MATURE OPEN MINDED PEOPLE SEE YOU NOW FOR WHAT YOU REALLY ARE , HATEFULL , MISERABLE PEOPLE . TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY FOR OUR LEGAL SYSTEM IN FLORIDA . IT WILL SERVE TO MAKE PROSECUTERS STATE WIDE TAKE NOTICE THAT THE PEOPLE OF THE STATE OF FLORIDA HAVE HAD ENOUGH OF CROOKED AND CORRUPT LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICERS AND PROSECUTERS . AS WAS SEEN IN THE COURTROOM TODAY BY THEIR VERDICT . I DO HAVE AN OPINION ON CASEY ANTHONYS GUILT OR INNOCENCE OR INVOLVEMENT BUT AS OF THIS TIME I CANNOT COMMENT . AS CHANEY MASON COMMENTED A SHORT WHILE AGO , THIS SHOULD BE A LESSON TO TALKING HEADS COMMENTING ON THINGS THAT THEY KNOW ABSOLUTLY NOTHING ABOUT . IM SURE NONE OF YOU WILL COMPREHEND ANY OF THIS BECAUSE IT DOESNT MATCH YOUR CLOSE MINDED OPINIONS BUT MAYBE , JUST MAYBE, ONE OF YOU WILL REALIZE JUST HOW IGNORENT YOU ARE OF THE LAW AND RIDICULOUS YOU SOUND TO OTHERS WITH YOUR WHINING ABOUT THINGS YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT AND DECIDE TO CHANGE YOUR MENTALITY AND ATTITUDE . THEN THE WORLD WILL BECOME A BETTER PLACE WITH ONE LESS NANCY . YOU WERE ALL PROVEN WRONG TODAY AND EXPOSED TO EVERYONE JUST WHAT ANGRY LITTLE PEOPLE THAT YOU ARE . IT SO SAD THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE CONTENT WITH LIVING THEIR LIVES IN SUCH A MISERABLE STATE . I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU AND ANYONE YOU COME IN CONTACT WITH THAT HAS TO LISTEN TO YOUR RETORIC .


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know..........Casey Anthony has a big case of Karma that's gonna boomerang on her I'd wager.
> 
> Besides............no matter where she goes in this country, she's gonna be a pariah.



It does not matter to some...she is a cute girl.  She will be fine and she will bank on all of this. 


God bless america....!!  ??


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> you gonna take the bitch home to momma?  i dont think so.....a lot of men will fuck anything moving...but damn do you really think any mother in the world will accept her at the table?  i think not.



I think Cindy might due to the fact that she feels guilt over her daughter being a psyco
but I would be shocked if   George will


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Maybe.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 5, 2011)

Let's see how Casey Anthony holds out in a Court of Public Opinion.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 5, 2011)

Amanda Knox is hotter than Casey Anthony.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

California Girl said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



That's  the talking point and sounds oh so reasonable when you have nothing else.

 I think we will find a case of jury nullification.  Time will tell.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No maybe about it.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



Lol, you're pathetic


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2011)

I figure that if Casey is guilty her own guilt will take a toll on her. 

But if anyone supports abortion you have no right to be angry. 

I think the murder of the innocent is just about the worst crime possible. 

Whether the body ended up in a swamp or a dumpster in the back of a Planned Parenthood clinic. It's despicable and I won't discuss it any further.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Not one of you got it right on the poll. Mob mentality hard at work.



What do you want, a fucking medal bro? ~BH


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 5, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> Let's see how Casey Anthony holds out in a Court of Public Opinion.



Right now I'm watching the news, and they're showing the reaction of many people who showed up to find out.

They're PISSED that she got off.  And........fwiw..........so am I.  Infanticide is a serious crime.

What I'd like to know, is with her pathological way of lying, why didn't they put her in a mental hospital?  I'm pretty sure she's got major issues.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I figure that if Casey is guilty her own guilt will take a toll on her.
> 
> But if anyone supports abortion you have no right to be angry.
> 
> ...



Guarantee we haven't heard the last of her.
She'll be picked up for some kind of DUI by the end of the year.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 5, 2011)

Confusion creates doubt, doubt creates not guilty verdicts.
I was afraid this would happen. This case was anything but normal. In fact, it was categorically bizarre. Casey's activities following the death of her daughter are so strange - that it begs explanation. And since there is no explanation, it created doubt. 
Why didn't she make up a story at the very beginning?
She doesn't look stupid, why would she just try and ignore that her daughter is gone knowing this would make her look guilty?
Why would she dispose of the body so close to her home?

Etc. etc. etc.
I guess if you want to murder someone - it looks like a good defense is to act so strange that it creates confusion...and to do things that make it easy to get caught - but make you look innocent.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 5, 2011)

Confusion creates doubt, doubt creates not guilty verdicts.
I was afraid this would happen. This case was anything but normal. In fact, it was categorically bizarre. Casey's activities following the death of her daughter are so strange - that it begs explanation. And since there is no explanation, it created doubt. 
Why didn't she make up a story at the very beginning?
She doesn't look stupid, why would she just try and ignore that her daughter is gone knowing this would make her look guilty?
Why would she dispose of the body so close to her home?

Etc. etc. etc.
I guess if you want to murder someone - it looks like a good defense is to act so strange that it creates confusion...and to do things that make it easy to get caught - but make you look innocent.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



Well. she is available.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



You just won the dumbshit of the year award! Everybody give dick a big round of applause.  ~BH


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



She'll have hard dick in her a few hours after her release.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Not one of you got it right on the poll. Mob mentality hard at work.



How were we supposed to know the jury was full of idiots?

You celebrate a killer going free - have at it


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't wait till she comes out with her book, "If I Did It."


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 5, 2011)

I imagine the father is about to be arrested.  Since they kept pointing the finger at him as a form of defense.

I don't get how a kid can be missing 30 days b4 she's reported missing, then found with duct tape on her face and the mother gets a walk.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I figure that if Casey is guilty her own guilt will take a toll on her.
> ...



Then she will pay a fine, spend the night in jail and party the next weekend.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a great example of why you should innocent until proven guilty. While I think she "probably" killed her child-I don't know that-and neither does anybody here. Only Casey knows that.

However the constitution was followed properly. She had every right-just like any of us have-to have a fair trial, and a jury of her peers, and the right to plead the 5th (which isn't designed to protect guilty). 

The prosecution had all circumstantial evidence, in a criminal case you need to remove all reasonable doubt. It's the prosecution's job to prove the defendant guilty-NOT the defense's job to find the defendant innocent. It's the law of the land. Is it perfect? No. Is it the best process for a fair, and realistic trial? Yes (in my opinion).

In the end I support the decision of the jury-regardless of the way they ruled. It's the way it should be.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



She'll be shopping at Target with stolen checks by sundown.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yup. We can only hope she has her meth OD sooner rather then later.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol ! Of course you would scratch your head ! Since you have proven to everyone you only understand your own bullshit ! Keep going , it only serves to make you look even more childish and unimportant . You lost , suck it up , be a man and take this opportunity to rise above your hatred and bias and improve yourself for everyones sake . Your behavior is pathetic .


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yup. Expect a date rape case from her as well.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Actually, I've been thinking timesplitter is nancy grace's emasculated husband...


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



She'll probably get a make believe job within a week too.


----------



## Grace (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Perhaps a new tatt quoting Sheen.

"I WIN"!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Momanohedhunter said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



She'll get herself a new pair of tits as well.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Momanohedhunter said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...


Blah blah blah blah...idiot 


I promised you a new keyboard if  the jurors shared your stupidity because  your locks key  was broken. I see it's fixed. 

Now you are just  a loud fuck


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I'm trying to understand how someone can be so excited by her getting off, even her own family wasn't this excited.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 5, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> I imagine the father is about to be arrested.  Since they kept pointing the finger at him as a form of defense.
> 
> I don't get how a kid can be missing 30 days b4 she's reported missing, then found with duct tape on her face and the mother gets a walk.



Emotional arguments are rarely probative, and my guess is the no nonsense judge gave the jurors clear and unequivical instructions; the prosecutor didn't prove his case.  As noted by RGS Casey Anthony is innocent for that is the presumption in our system of justice.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 5, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> I imagine the father is about to be arrested.  Since they kept pointing the finger at him as a form of defense.
> 
> I don't get how a kid can be missing 30 days b4 she's reported missing, then found with duct tape on her face and the mother gets a walk.



Me either.

And don't forget..........very fucking few mothers go out and start partying every night when their child goes missing.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 5, 2011)

As much as I think she is guilty, I think the jury came up with the right verdict based on the evidence presented.  Too often juries convict innocent people because they ignore the evidence and go with their gut feeling.  The prosecution should have waited to see if they could gather anymore evidence and try her at a later time.  Funny thing about cases like this; eventually people say things that bring out the truth.  Had they waited, they may have been able to come up with enough evidence to actually get a conviction.  Since the jury came back with such a quick verdict, it's obvious there wasn't much doubt in any jurors mind as to their decision.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



Show dick some respect!  ~BH


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 5, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine the father is about to be arrested.  Since they kept pointing the finger at him as a form of defense.
> ...



I can only assume that common sense is not evidence.


----------



## imbalance (Jul 5, 2011)

When taken in a vacuum, this individual trial/verdict is nauseating on many levels.  But for the US' legal system as a whole, I think it's necessary.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine the father is about to be arrested.  Since they kept pointing the finger at him as a form of defense.
> ...



You are correct but alot of people have been telling me that means nothing and people grieve in different ways.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2011)

I have no doubt that this Bitch killed her daughter. I don't care what the jury said, they were wrong. How can she not be guilty? How did someone who stated that they couldn't judge anyone end up on a jury?

Casey Anthony is not a smart person, she is a pathological liar and she will eventually tell on herself. When she does can they possibly try her for something else?


----------



## Conservative (Jul 5, 2011)

10-to-1 news stories tomorrow mention her partying her ass off tonight.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Lesseee here..

child missing.. mom says nothing

grandma keeps asking mom keeps lying and blowing her off


mom is non stop lying and non stop partying.

when grandma calls the police,, mom goes into overdrive in the lying department.. makes up a job makes up a fantasy nanny.. 

poor innocent little mom.. don't we feel sorry for her

chloroform,, neck breaking, and spleen ruptureing investigated on the home computer. grandma lies and says it was she, grandma is a liar too and it is proven.


body is found with duct tape, duct tape that is rare, no manufactured anymore and indigenious to the family home.


wow,, poor mom


31 days baby is missing and momma is partying and doing the butt grind and leading mom on a wild goose chase with one lie right after another that baby is in disney, baby is in busch gardens, baby is spending the night at the nannies house,, 


yep,, that bitch is an innoncent and pure as the driven snow.



I wonder how it is that the jury blew off all this information as if it were nothing?? cause they would have to to find her not guilty on all charges.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> I have no doubt that this Bitch killed her daughter. I don't care what the jury said, they were wrong. How can she not be guilty? How did someone who stated that they couldn't judge anyone end up on a jury?
> 
> Casey Anthony is not a smart person, she is a pathological liar and she will eventually tell on herself. When she does can they possibly try her for something else?



She can't be tried for the same thing twice, if she goes before a trial again it will probably be for something else not even remotely tied to her daughters death, like OJ Simpson did.


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder if they would've came to the same verdict if this was a father with the same stories.  Having the white mom image may have helped her.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

AmericanDream said:


> I wonder if they would've came to the same verdict if this was a father with the same stories.  Having the white mom image may have helped her.



If she was a man she would be guilty, like Scott Peterson.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jul 5, 2011)

Kill your Baby,Party out,and take some slutty Facebook Photos! It's the American Way. So WTG America! Your future looks very bright.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

whats frightening, is, she can have another child anytime she wants.

 I thought about that for a while before posting it and am wondering, how friggin loony this world is and how truly screwed that is.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

auditor0007 said:


> *As much as I think she is guilty, I think the jury came up with the right verdict based on the evidence presented.*  Too often juries convict innocent people because they ignore the evidence and go with their gut feeling.  The prosecution should have waited to see if they could gather anymore evidence and try her at a later time.  Funny thing about cases like this; eventually people say things that bring out the truth.  Had they waited, they may have been able to come up with enough evidence to actually get a conviction.  Since the jury came back with such a quick verdict, it's obvious there wasn't much doubt in any jurors mind as to their decision.



That's bullshit. The evidence proved her guilt. The jury got it wrong. They must have had ear plugs in.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Yes but at that point it was still a "missing" child, not grieving.  Or maybe instead of a home phone number she had her daughter memorize that of every bar in town.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

I was just listening to Curtis Sliwa. lolololol. His take on the jury was most interesting.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Trajan said:


> whats frightening, is, she can have another child anytime she wants.
> 
> I thought about that for a while before posting it and am wondering, how friggin loony this world is and how truly screwed that is.



Within 5 years she will be married with children.


----------



## timesplitter (Jul 5, 2011)

In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Kill your Baby,Party out,and take some slutty Facebook Photos! It's the American Way. So WTG America! Your future looks very bright.



You have to remember to let it rot thoroughly though so that the ME cannot establish cause of death.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

Seriously... would you hook up with her?  You'd be sleeping with one eye open.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > whats frightening, is, she can have another child anytime she wants.
> ...



That kind of marriage is still illegal in Florida.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > whats frightening, is, she can have another child anytime she wants.
> ...



Yeah, Married to Joran Van der sloot with children.  ~BH


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Seriously... would you hook up with her?  You'd be sleeping with one eye open.



I wouldn't its too macabre, but there are guys out there who would fuck her with no problem and sleep soundly next to her.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Sliwa's take was really good.

Think about it. Jury member #4 put any number in there is going to write a novel about being on the jury.

The system is now so seriously fucked up that someone wants to pull an OJ moment. And the morons on the jury rather than thinking about the child want to be "stars" in a movie.

I want to vomit.


----------



## imbalance (Jul 5, 2011)

_It is better one hundred guilty persons should escape than that one innocent person should suffer._

The prosecution bears the burden and they didn't do their job.  Simple as that.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .



Have a nice life!  Don't choke on Casey's smegma!


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .



Are you the Dad who raped her or the brother?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .
> ...



If Casey Anthony had a dick timesplitter would suck it.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously... would you hook up with her?  You'd be sleeping with one eye open.
> ...



Well God bless 'em.  Fuck that.. that girl's got crazy written all over her.

Ok seriously... she looks like she put it on you though.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



It doesn't even have to be that, there are alot of men out there who think shes innocent, hell a few of them were on this very thread.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .



You don't close anything, and nobody really cares. Run like the little turd that you are. You're just a rotten person you fucking bottomfeeding puke bag. I hope you have a terrible accident in the near future. Sooner the better.   ~BH


----------



## Liability (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldn't fuck that woman with Dante's little dick.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



No doubt she is a total socio path, I wouldn't even go to the same club if she was in it however alot of people think she is innocent, so she will have men that want to date her.


----------



## chanel (Jul 5, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> I have no doubt that this Bitch killed her daughter. I don't care what the jury said, they were wrong. How can she not be guilty? How did someone who stated that they couldn't judge anyone end up on a jury?
> 
> Casey Anthony is not a smart person, she is a pathological liar and she will eventually tell on herself. When she does can they possibly try her for something else?


 
Unfortunately no Ollie. Double jeopardy. She can admit pre-meditated murder tomorrow and remain scot-free. 

But as biker said, karma's a bitch. Ask OJ.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > timesplitter said:
> ...



He would eat her poop if he could.  ~BH


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

chanel said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt that this Bitch killed her daughter. I don't care what the jury said, they were wrong. How can she not be guilty? How did someone who stated that they couldn't judge anyone end up on a jury?
> ...



But sometimes its not, Idi Amin and Pol Pot died quietly and peacefully in their sleep.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



He would bag it first and worship it for days before he enveloped it in his mouth.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

So, what will she do first.... Geraldo, The View or David Letterman?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> So, what will she do first.... Geraldo, The View or David Letterman?



Maury Povich.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> I was just listening to Curtis Sliwa. lolololol. His take on the jury was most interesting.



wellllll?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally... I might watch Maher if she'd do  that show.  That would be a regular crazy party for sure.

Shit, Maher would probably hit on some crazy-ass Zionist conspiracy theory.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

thread no. 3 and counting.....


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > So, what will she do first.... Geraldo, The View or David Letterman?
> ...



Holy fuckamini.. that guy's still around?  Geeze.. what's he, like 90?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Yup hes still around, and Jerry Springer.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

​


Soggy in NOLA said:


> So, what will she do first.... Geraldo, The View or David Letterman?



I think they're both too old for her.


OHHHH, you mean an interview.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right. 

The prosecutor insisted the method of murder was suffocation by duct tape. Yet NO ONE could announce much less prove the cause of death. 

I wasn't there to hear all the evidence the jury did but trying to insist on a weapon that caused the death without being able to prove a cause of death is nothing but contridictory. 

I don't know and never will the depth to which she was involved but then again unlike some of you I know my idea about her guilt or innocence is irrelevant. The only relevant thoughts on guilt were the 12 that found her not guilty. 

Our justice system worked as it was designed too.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right. 

The prosecutor insisted the method of murder was suffocation by duct tape. Yet NO ONE could announce much less prove the cause of death. 

I wasn't there to hear all the evidence the jury did but trying to insist on a weapon that caused the death without being able to prove a cause of death is nothing but contridictory. 

I don't know and never will the depth to which she was involved but then again unlike some of you I know my idea about her guilt or innocence is irrelevant. The only relevant thoughts on guilt were the 12 that found her not guilty. 

Our justice system worked as it was designed too.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Wow.... just wow.  I feel so out of the  loop.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

imbalance said:


> _It is better one hundred guilty persons should escape than that one innocent person should suffer._
> 
> The prosecution bears the burden and they didn't do their job.  Simple as that.



lol

it boils down to the jury

I can't wait to decimate those that were on it. Fair game now.  Let's play. This jury is now going to be out there.

This is way different than the OJ days when we had jack crap to go on.

If these people even want to dream of getting going and writing books and wanting to think they are going to be stars, aye carumba. It would be wrong. 

It ain't happening.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt that this Bitch killed her daughter. I don't care what the jury said, they were wrong. How can she not be guilty? How did someone who stated that they couldn't judge anyone end up on a jury?
> ...




She may get caught doing something worse.  Remember Juren Van der Sloot and Natalie Holloway?  He decided that after the heat died down, he'd go kill someone else in Peru.

Nope..........she's gonna slip up somewhere.  I just hope another child doesn't die because of her.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 5, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I dunno... Letterman has already demonstrated he's akinda creepy.. and btw... he's FUCKING LOADED.

She'd hit that.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> imbalance said:
> 
> 
> > _It is better one hundred guilty persons should escape than that one innocent person should suffer._
> ...



Letting off a murderer because you have no common sense is a lousy way to get your 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 5, 2011)

Makes me want to vomit.  How many young mothers out there see this now as a chance to get rid of their kids?


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 5, 2011)

*hearts* now someone needs to rescue her...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Makes me want to vomit.  How many young mothers out there see this now as a chance to get rid of their kids?



If someone is disturbed enough to want to kill a child I don't think we need to worry about them making sane choices to begin with.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right.
> 
> The prosecutor insisted the method of murder was suffocation by duct tape. Yet NO ONE could announce much less prove the cause of death.
> 
> ...



I love and adore murder. I follow cases just because I adore death and justice. This one is a no brainer that the mother did it.

I want to bazooka barf at this moment. This is a sad day. A mother looked into her babys eyes and duct taped her mouth shut. A mother. And then she killed her.

This is OJ redux. And the jury is going to be on every tv show tomorrow. This has nothing to do with justice.

It has everything to do with 12 pukes who want to make a fortune at the expense of a childs death.


----------



## Grace (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya gotta remember...the jury didn't know about the theft of checks from her mother and her friend. They didn't know a lot of things. But now that it's over...they will. I wonder if any of them will feel pangs of guilt once they realize what they did.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Makes me want to vomit.  How many young mothers out there see this now as a chance to get rid of their kids?



now come on JimH52, did people see rowe vs wade as a chance to get rid of unwanted pregnancies?


----------



## imbalance (Jul 5, 2011)

Casey's next murder victim should be Nancy Grace.  Then at least something good would come from all of this.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> *hearts* now someone needs to rescue her...



Fuck "her"...she's a filthy jackal.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right.
> 
> The prosecutor insisted the method of murder was suffocation by duct tape. Yet NO ONE could announce much less prove the cause of death.
> 
> ...



The jury will now make millions by giving this verdict.

I hope they all go to hell. And quickly.  Because their avarice up ended justice for a child.

They are pigs.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right.
> ...



At the very least stupid.


----------



## cloudy (Jul 5, 2011)

Talk about getting away with murder!!!


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

No gloating; no immediate comment for all the folks who were so damned sure of themselves, except to say a rush to judgment based mainly on media hype is always risky.


----------



## imbalance (Jul 5, 2011)

The people blaming the jury have to realize they (the jury) did as instructed under the law.  If you have a problem here, it should be with our legal system, not the jurors.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Not one of you got it right on the poll. Mob mentality hard at work.
> ...



Doesn't matter what the public thinks, a Jury of her peers found her not guilty which means she is innocent. This is why we do not allow mobs to make such decisions.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me want to vomit.  How many young mothers out there see this now as a chance to get rid of their kids?
> ...



This trial & late term abortion brings new meaning to the phrase *"I brought you into this world & I can easily take you out"* Are we moving towards the termination option up until the child becomes an adult?


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> No gloating; no immediate comment for all the folks who were so damned sure of themselves, except to say a rush to judgment based mainly on media hype is always risky.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn_PSJsl0LQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Jerry, just remember. It&#39;s not a lie... if you believe it...&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

KissMy said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Please go away.  There are so many threads on USMB regarding abortion, go there.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Aye carumba. You can see where this is going. Good Morning America tomorrow and all the rest.

I so want to bazooka barf.

And I'm all for innocence and not hang them high. I brought up this crazy pathologist that we had up here who was convicting innocent people left right and center, tearing peoples lives apart, tearing families apart with his false accusations.

And imprisoning innocent people. This man was a maniac. So it's not like I want to see everyone hung high. Au contraire.

This jury got this wrong on this baby.And they will pay a price up and coming in the media.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 5, 2011)

It was a proper decision, based on what I saw of the evidence.  Everything that happened was equally consistent with a theory that the child died accidentally and what happened after that was Casey Anthony trying to distance herself from the death because it happened under circumstances where she felt they would try to blame her.


----------



## gautama (Jul 5, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Toxipotoxi,

WOWZER !!!  It's obvious that as one of my bruised and battered LIEberrhoid victims you're still hurting from my squashing you like the contemptible bug that you are.

Whine, arsehole, whine.......


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right.
> ...



The fact that you follow murder cases is irrelevant to this case. Each case is unique and presents its own challenges to the prosecution to prove guilt. This prosecutor did not, its just that simple. We dont comprimise our civil liberties to suit our emotions of the moment.

And your assertion that 12 complete strangers conspired to let a guilty person go free just for the sake of making a few thousand bucks at the risk of themselves being imprisoned is obsurd to say the least.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

There was no worthwhile defense in this case. The prosecution just didn't make theirs.  There wasn't enough evidence for a guilty verdict.  Every shred of evidence was rife with doubt.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



For the life of me, I can't remember what czar. Don't think it was Sunstein, but one of them was really truly a believer that a child wasn't really a child till they were two years old.

TRUTH.

So therefore you could do what you want to said "thing" because it really wasn't a human.

You have to remember what crazies they are.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

The evidence is there as much as it has been in other high profile cases.
Where the Prosecution put the emphasis and built its case could've been a problem.
That and a lack of common sense.


----------



## cloudy (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right.
> ...


I think the jury didn't appear in a press conference after the verdict because many wished to remain unidentifiable, I know if I were one of those jurors who ruled in her favor, I'd not be wanting to show my tail anywhere, so I don't know if I agree with you on the jury being on any shows too soon, at least the ones w/ not guilty verdict. They might be booed off the set.
It's pretty evident that she was the one who killed her child, nobody acts the way she did after losing a dear beloved member of a family. Most family members of the deceased would be bereaved, not her though.
She'll be looking over her shoulder for quite some time though, because alot of people would probably love the chance to get a shot at her. She's made many enemies, I think.
You're right about the OJ redux though, I agree with you on that.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> No gloating; no immediate comment for all the folks who were so damned sure of themselves, except to say a rush to judgment based mainly on media hype is always risky.



I haven't changed my mind


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > The only winner today was our Constitution.  Most likely Anthony was guilty but the State did not prove that guilt in the eyes of the jury.  Therefore, she is "not guilty".  In the end, God will be the judge.
> ...



The difference was that in the OJ case, the jury ignored the evidence.  In this case, there was no evidence, or at least not nearly enough to convict.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > No gloating; no immediate comment for all the folks who were so damned sure of themselves, except to say a rush to judgment based mainly on media hype is always risky.
> ...



I haven't either, but Sunshine and Maggie were right all along.  The State obviously didn't prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

Time for Casey to be on Dr. Phil!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 5, 2011)

auditor0007 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



The Jury did not ignore evidence in the OJ trial. I watched it. What the press was reporting each day bore no resemble4nce to what actually happened that day in Court. The Defense trashed every point the incompetent prosecutors threw out.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

She'll be picked up for some random DUI and drug arrests and eventually OD in a roach motel somewhere.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Time for Casey to be on Dr. Phil!





How's that workin' out for ya?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



lol

watch up and coming

what I do know in life is promo and how to make a buck. there are some on that jury who have already signed deals. I can smell it. whether you like it or not. sorry. this is what I used to do for a living. 

back to whether or not the prosecutor proved the case, how on this bloody planet do you find a woman absolutely guilty of lying over and over to authorities but innocent of any and all other charges?

this defies logic. but then this is florida is it not? this is the same america who found OJ innocent correct? because they didn't believe DNA evidence at the time?

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. I remember that one.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 5, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> This is a great example of why you should innocent until proven guilty. While I think she "probably" killed her child-I don't know that-and neither does anybody here. Only Casey knows that.
> 
> However the constitution was followed properly. She had every right-just like any of us have-to have a fair trial, and a jury of her peers, and the right to plead the 5th (which isn't designed to protect guilty).
> 
> ...



I wish more juries ruled as this one.  Maybe then we would have many less innocent people behind bars.  While juries can never all get it right, it really is up to the prosecution to prove guilt, not for the defense to prove innocence, and this is where people who are upset about this decision just don't get it.  If I, or anyone here, were ever charged with a crime that we did not commit, we certainly would want the prosecution to have to actually prove our guilt before being convicted.  That is the right of every American.  Unfortunately, many juries have gotten away from that; maybe they never really were that good at following rules to begin with, I don't know.  But jurors need to understand their role.  It's to determine guilt based on actual evidence, not the prevailing thought of the media and the rest of society.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> I was just listening to Curtis Sliwa. lolololol. His take on the jury was most interesting.



What did he say?  Googled turned up nothing for me


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right.
> 
> The prosecutor insisted the method of murder was suffocation by duct tape. Yet NO ONE could announce much less prove the cause of death.
> 
> ...



Next time someone duct tapes your mouth and nose tell us how it goes.

I believe LDB called it when she said an accident covered up to look like a murder.  She was saying it in jest but folks bought it I guess


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right.
> ...



If I were on that jury and I read this your ass would already be in the proverbial sling.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Casey to be on Dr. Phil!
> ...



lol

Casey teaches other mothers how to make "time outs" work for you individually.

Cripes. I cannot believe this verdict.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I dont doubt some will make money off this case, most notably her lawyer and his future career. Having said that it does not change the innept job the prosecution did.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> Ya gotta remember...the jury didn't know about the theft of checks from her mother and her friend. They didn't know a lot of things. But now that it's over...they will. I wonder if any of them will feel pangs of guilt once they realize what they did.



No, but they did knows he was in cuffs for stealing via credit card theft on that first visit to the Anthony house on the 16th of July

The  State gave the jury the benefit of common sense.   They didn't deserve it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I am reticent to give her lawyer credit here.  It was the prosecution that acquitted her!  Or perhaps it was that mental image of Casey slinging around 27 bags of concrete to make a 4 inch slab.  Whatever happened someone bigger and stronger than her buried that body under concrete.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Don't feel bad; I didn't know either one was still around either.  Maybe we should just look at that as a positive.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I was just listening to Curtis Sliwa. lolololol. His take on the jury was most interesting.
> ...



CJOB. 

Charles Adler had him on. Damn he was rocking. I love Curtis. Adler is a good friend of his from waaaaaaaaaay back. 

His take today was AWESOME.

Corus radio network.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

good grief, the Anthony family is receiving death threats.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

imbalance said:


> The people blaming the jury have to realize they (the jury) did as instructed under the law.  If you have a problem here, it should be with our legal system, not the jurors.



Not if they believed 1) sexual abuse  or 2) George dumped the body or 3) drowning 


There was no evidence of those...just bs allegations in OS.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> good grief, the Anthony family is receiving death threats.



Sadly two or three jury members have allowed their names to be released.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > good grief, the Anthony family is receiving death threats.
> ...



I believe these are alternate jurors who agreed to make a statement at a later date.  Hope it works out for them.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

Perhaps "reasonable doubt" needs to be redefined.  
There are hundreds of drowning deaths in Florida each year.  The majority are children 1-4 yrs of age.
Yet this is the only case on record of a parent not reporting it, claiming a ficticious baby sitter kidnapped the child and a family member dumping the remains in the woods..with duct tape over the mouth.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I hope the best for them also...sad to even imagine that one of them would pay the ultimate price for doing their civic duty...

Such is the world we live in; absolutely disgusting...


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



With all due respect, because I realize so many now are blaming the prosecution, I fault the jury.

And here is why. Please bear with me. The jury is comprised of individuals who actually beleive that they have to be standing over the body of the deceased as a murderer is killing said victim.

Because nothing else would be real to them.

A jury these days are 12 people who do anything and everything that is not for real.

These are people/individuals who have no basis in reality. Their lives are twitter.

Herein lies a jury. In Florida. La la land.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Tiny, i do understand your frustration but your anger is misplaced. 

This jury answered the call that their duty as Americans requires. Quite possibly at great expense to them both financially and emotionally. They followed the letter of the law as required and left their gut and emotions at the door. It is easy for us to be armchair jurors because we have no burden to bear. 

NONE of us know the truth. NONE of us, we can only speculate and guess. Just for the sake of arguing I will concede she may be guilty. But I also have to admit she may be innocent. No innocent person should ever have to be unjustly convicted because of emotion or a gut feeling and thats why we have the safeguards we have.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



They haven't said a word of why they came to their decision.  So how in the world do you know they "believe they had to be standing over the body...?"  All they have done is exactly what the State asked of them; to render their opinion on Ms. Anthony's guilt or innocence.  Leave them be...


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




Why aren't all of them releasing their names? Are they not proud of their decision?
What's the problem here?

Surely they are rejoicing at reaching this verdict freeing this woman. Why would they be ashamed of their verdict?


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Not one of you got it right on the poll. Mob mentality hard at work.
> ...



Oh come on the jury wasn't stupid.  I do not understand blaming a jury because the prosecution messed up.  They should have waited, someone would have slipped up and given them concrete evidence.  Now, she can never be convicted.


----------



## imbalance (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> With all due respect, because I realize so many now are blaming the prosecution, I fault the jury.
> 
> And here is why. Please bear with me. The jury is comprised of individuals who actually beleive that they have to be standing over the body of the deceased as a murderer is killing said victim.
> 
> ...



One of the jurors doesn't own a computer and many of them are over 50, so... yeah... not exactly the social media generation here.

Stop blaming the jury.  The prosecution over-charged and couldn't meet their burden.  This is very obvious, or at least it should be.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I could actually see her doing this.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



The problem is that there are a lot of idiots in the world that would like nothing better than to "off them" for no other reason than to make a name for themselves...don't be naive.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



Wow!  You could *SHE* her doing it?  What a talent!


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > *As much as I think she is guilty, I think the jury came up with the right verdict based on the evidence presented.*  Too often juries convict innocent people because they ignore the evidence and go with their gut feeling.  The prosecution should have waited to see if they could gather anymore evidence and try her at a later time.  Funny thing about cases like this; eventually people say things that bring out the truth.  Had they waited, they may have been able to come up with enough evidence to actually get a conviction.  Since the jury came back with such a quick verdict, it's obvious there wasn't much doubt in any jurors mind as to their decision.
> ...




I do not agree at all.  They should have waited and gathered more evidence.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

This boob job argument is outrageous.

She has a decent enough rack on her own.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Because they know there are people like you and even worse out there that cant control their emmotions and they dont want to risk harm to themselves or their families? Not saying you would but the display your puttin on now is the exact thing they shouldnt have to deal with.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Hell no. And why should I leave them alone. Here comes the game. What part of you make a decision and then others respond to your decision don't you get?

This time round, I really want to know who they all are. They'll all be on tv shows up and coming.

So that makes them fair game. This is a far cry from the jury on OJ's trial. And every single jury member for OJ should have been nuked for the bs decision they made.

I want answers on how they reached their decision.

And I deserve that. 

So does Caylee. Most importantly, I think Caylee with the duct tape over her mouth, Caylee deserves an answer on how they reached their verdict.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Since I don't agree with your opinion, why don't you give me your name and address so I can come over, burn your house down, kick your dog, then flog you in front of your neighbors.

Take a valium; you don't deserve a damn thing.  Which is exactly why the Judge didn't release information about the jury.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Not to mention just plain scary.  Like we don't have enough to worry about.  Now people cannot even feel safe doing their civil duty.  Those posts about the jury are disgusting.


----------



## Politico (Jul 5, 2011)

I am finding it humorous watching everyone flop around. Reading this thread was so entertaining I had to join. The prosection did not prove their case period. The jurors did their job. Ashton is so embarassed he just announced he's retiring.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I'm no "hang em high" chick. Over the years I have become an avid anti death penalty person after all the screw ups I have witnessed. I just pray to God we haven't killed too many innocent men and women over the years.

But I do know my murders. And I know them well. It's a weird obsession of mine. Freely admitted. 

This mother killed her child. For me there is no doubt. Many reasons. Studied the case till blue in the face.

On the other hand I will fight to the death to defend David Westerfield who I believe was railroaded. Nor Bane and Hera for Whipple.

Bogus and bullshit all the way.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> Oh come on the jury wasn't stupid.  I do not understand blaming a jury because the prosecution messed up.  They should have waited, someone would have slipped up and given them concrete evidence.  Now, she can never be convicted.



Break it down.  She was convicted of lying. 

Now why?

She  knew the baby was dead - she admitted it only after the body being discovered.
 - so why sit in jail for three years?
 - George hid it? - no proof, only OS bs  and again why sit in jail for three years
 - abuse, again only OS bs

I don't give this bunch the benefit of doubt.  OS are not evidence.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm gonna throw a thought out there... kinda crazy but considering this case it fits right in.

Grampa actually was molesting his own children. Then he carried this deviant behavior over to his grand daughter. She is getting to the age where communication becomes possible. Grandpa decides he cant risk it and either drowns her or whatever. Being an ex cop he knows what to do to clean things up and leave no clues behind. Says nothing and hopes it will forever be a missing child case. I mean before he knew his grand daughter was dead he tries to kill himself. Tells his mistress things that could implicate him. Denys knowing how he buried 4 or 5 family pets. Which started when Casey was a small child and exactly resembles how Kaley was found. Maybe the duct tape migrated from the bag to the body during decomposition. Maybe the tape was used to hold an already decomposed body together to be transported more than once.
Are we supposed to believe someone who told such stupid end easily disprovable lies (Casey) could completely clean a crime up to the point that the best labs in the country couldnt find any forensic evidence? I dont see it....
Something is definitely wrong but there is no proof to pin it to 1 person.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2011)

auditor0007 said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great example of why you should innocent until proven guilty. While I think she "probably" killed her child-I don't know that-and neither does anybody here. Only Casey knows that.
> ...



So those who  believe that there was evidence presented even if it were circumstantial, we're what? Stupid? Anti American? Had I been in that Jury room i would have been voting Guilty. I have no doubt that this bitch caused the death of her daughter, And I got that from the evidence presented.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on the jury wasn't stupid.  I do not understand blaming a jury because the prosecution messed up.  They should have waited, someone would have slipped up and given them concrete evidence.  Now, she can never be convicted.
> ...



I do not think it went down that way at all. I do not believe people cover up accidents and make them look like murder.  It doesn't make any sense.  I think Casey either murdered Caylee to get at her parents or she died in an accident where Casey was extremely neglectful.  The prosecution comes up with this fairytale about how Casey killed her because she wanted to party.  Why would that be a good motive?  She could have ditched Caylee on her parents and partied all she wanted.  That is certainly a lot easier especially for someone who is self-centered.  Why make things difficult for yourself?  I truthfully believe if prosecutors had been patient, Casey would eventually have been convicted.  I think the media hype made them think they had to bring charges right away or be crucified.  It is a shame it turned out this way.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Edited.  No need to post your address on here.   ~elvis. 

I'm real.

I am not a figment of anyones imagination on the net. I am real. 

By all means come by. I will welcome you. I have no fear because I am real. Now flogging me in front of my neighbors would really mean you have to get by one dog called Duke and then past my Ruby Starr (she's a catahoula and pissed off at the best of times) but by all means come by.


----------



## Grace (Jul 5, 2011)

Politico said:


> I am finding it humorous watching everyone flop around. Reading this thread was so entertaining I had to join. The prosection did not prove their case period. The jurors did their job. Ashton is so embarassed he just announced he's retiring.



His unprofessional snickering at closing didn't help.
Ya gotta remember....the jury had no access to stuff WE had access to.


----------



## Grace (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer...the net is full of nutbars. You need to edit your address out.

Oh, and if anyone ever kicked my dog, I would kill them where they stood.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> I do not think it went down that way at all. I do not believe people cover up accidents and make them look like murder.  It doesn't make any sense. * I think Casey either murdered Caylee to get at her parents or she died in an accident where Casey was extremely neglectful.*  The prosecution comes up with this fairytale about how Casey killed her because she wanted to party.  Why would that be a good motive?  She could have ditched Caylee on her parents and partied all she wanted.  That is certainly a lot easier especially for someone who is self-centered.  Why make things difficult for yourself?  I truthfully believe if prosecutors had been patient, Casey would eventually have been convicted.  I think the media hype made them think they had to bring charges right away or be crucified.  It is a shame it turned out this way.



State doesn't have to prove motive. Your guess is as good as theirs.

bolded:  I agree she murdered her, and -   then why the tape?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> tinydancer...the net is full of nutbars. You need to edit your address out.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone ever kicked my dog, I would kill them where they stood.



It may not even be her name and address.  But if I were the person whose name is showing, I'd be pissed.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> ...I'm real.
> 
> I am not a figment of anyones imagination on the net. I am real.
> 
> By all means come by. I will welcome you. I have no fear because I am real. Now flogging me in front of my neighbors would really mean you have to get by one dog called Duke and then past my Ruby Starr (she's a catahoula and pissed off at the best of times) but by all means come by.



I edited out your personal information for your own damn good.  You aren't even a taxpayer in the State of Florida, which makes your argument even weaker.  Please stop for your own good...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think it went down that way at all. I do not believe people cover up accidents and make them look like murder.  It doesn't make any sense. * I think Casey either murdered Caylee to get at her parents or she died in an accident where Casey was extremely neglectful.*  The prosecution comes up with this fairytale about how Casey killed her because she wanted to party.  Why would that be a good motive?  She could have ditched Caylee on her parents and partied all she wanted.  That is certainly a lot easier especially for someone who is self-centered.  Why make things difficult for yourself?  I truthfully believe if prosecutors had been patient, Casey would eventually have been convicted.  I think the media hype made them think they had to bring charges right away or be crucified.  It is a shame it turned out this way.
> ...



Scroll up a couple posts I gave possible reasons for the tape.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think it went down that way at all. I do not believe people cover up accidents and make them look like murder.  It doesn't make any sense. * I think Casey either murdered Caylee to get at her parents or she died in an accident where Casey was extremely neglectful.*  The prosecution comes up with this fairytale about how Casey killed her because she wanted to party.  Why would that be a good motive?  She could have ditched Caylee on her parents and partied all she wanted.  That is certainly a lot easier especially for someone who is self-centered.  Why make things difficult for yourself?  I truthfully believe if prosecutors had been patient, Casey would eventually have been convicted.  I think the media hype made them think they had to bring charges right away or be crucified.  It is a shame it turned out this way.
> ...



I know the state doesn't have to provide a motive, but they spent so much time trying to prove one that doesn't really make any sense.  I think the tape was postmortem, but I don't know why.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 5, 2011)

Just further proof as to how far this country has fallen. Our system is more interested in the bureaucracy of legality than in the concept of JUSTICE. The only saving grace is that Casey Anthony will rot in hell for eternity when her true Judgement is handed down at the end of her life. It's too bad our country doesn't want to have anything to do with Justice on THIS side of Eternity.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



I agree completely. Possibly to hold the body together for transportation after decomposition had already begun. Perhaps in some attempt to keep bugs out of her body in an awful attempt at respect. Perhaps it just migrated there over time from being rustled around. I said at the beginning of this debate today that the obsession with the tape is in my opinion something the jury couldnt overcome


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm gonna throw a thought out there... kinda crazy but considering this case it fits right in.
> 
> Grampa actually was molesting his own children. Then he carried this deviant behavior over to his grand daughter. She is getting to the age where communication becomes possible. Grandpa decides he cant risk it and either drowns her or whatever. Being an ex cop he knows what to do to clean things up and leave no clues behind. Says nothing and hopes it will forever be a missing child case. I mean before he knew his grand daughter was dead he tries to kill himself. Tells his mistress things that could implicate him. Denys knowing how he buried 4 or 5 family pets. Which started when Casey was a small child and exactly resembles how Kaley was found. Maybe the duct tape migrated from the bag to the body during decomposition. Maybe the tape was used to hold an already decomposed body together to be transported more than once.
> Are we supposed to believe someone who told such stupid end easily disprovable lies (Casey) could completely clean a crime up to the point that the best labs in the country couldnt find any forensic evidence? I dont see it....
> Something is definitely wrong but there is no proof to pin it to 1 person.



Bingo. Now it gets interesting. 

Why didn't anyone on the freaking planet know this baby was missing?

Because other people are complicit in whatever happened to this child. We have a huge inquest coming and as it should be over a baby called Phoenix Sinclair.

You won't believe this one. Her parents used her for target practice in a dogs crate. No one supposedly knew she was missing for months.

Months. Freaking months.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have thought from day one that this was a case in which the mother wanted to party and overdosed her kid.  I agree with Jeffery Toboon on CNN.  The Prosecution overcharged this witch.  She could not admit she killed her.  The charge should have been second degree or manslaughter.  Then the jury would have been more responsive.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm gonna throw a thought out there... kinda crazy but considering this case it fits right in.
> 
> Grampa actually was molesting his own children. Then he carried this deviant behavior over to his grand daughter. She is getting to the age where communication becomes possible. Grandpa decides he cant risk it and either drowns her or whatever. Being an ex cop he knows what to do to clean things up and leave no clues behind. Says nothing and hopes it will forever be a missing child case. I mean before he knew his grand daughter was dead he tries to kill himself. Tells his mistress things that could implicate him. Denys knowing how he buried 4 or 5 family pets. Which started when Casey was a small child and exactly resembles how Kaley was found. Maybe the duct tape migrated from the bag to the body during decomposition. Maybe the tape was used to hold an already decomposed body together to be transported more than once.
> Are we supposed to believe someone who told such stupid end easily disprovable lies (Casey) could completely clean a crime up to the point that the best labs in the country couldnt find any forensic evidence? I dont see it....
> Something is definitely wrong but there is no proof to pin it to 1 person.


It is crazy and only fits in an imaginary defense

There was no proof of sex abuse offered.  Onlyin OS - not testimony or evidence.  You got played if you believe this.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> I have thought from day one that this was a case in which the mother wanted to party and overdosed her kid.  I agree with Jeffery Toboon on CNN.  The Prosecution overcharged this witch.  She could not admit she killed her.  The charge should have been second degree or manslaughter.  Then the jury would have been more responsive.



Sounds copletely plausible although if it happened that way i believe she only wanted her passed out so she could party not kill her. And i deffinately agree on the manslaughter issue.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> I have thought from day one that this was a case in which the mother wanted to party and overdosed her kid.  I agree with Jeffery Toboon on CNN.  The Prosecution overcharged this witch.  She could not admit she killed her.  The charge should have been second degree or manslaughter.  Then the jury would have been more responsive.



You could be right about that.  Although I really believe if they would have waited to charge her something would have broken.  Then again maybe they were afraid because of what happened when they tried that before with the Trenton Duckett case and his mother committed suicide.  I don't know, but I think it was the media hype that caused them to move on her with little evidence.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna throw a thought out there... kinda crazy but considering this case it fits right in.
> ...



I never said I believed it but without knowing I dont discount it. How do we know what testimony the judge dissallowed during sidebar or chamber discussions prior to the defense getting a chance to put on their case?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> good grief, the Anthony family is receiving death threats.



No one is surprised.  If I lived in Florida and the state had just spent tons of money to allow a murderer to go free, you think I would be a tad on the angry side?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Because it wasn't testified to in the trial.  Asked and denied = no proof.  That is why in the closing JB was not able to speak about it.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Jul 5, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know..........Casey Anthony has a big case of Karma that's gonna boomerang on her I'd wager.
> 
> Besides............no matter where she goes in this country, she's gonna be a pariah.



She'll be on a reality TV program by the end of next year. IMO


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i <Freudian insult omitted> , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your <scatological insult omitted>! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded <scatological insult omitted> with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world <sic>doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind <sic>was exterminated . As of this time <sic>im deleting my profile and leaving you all <Freudian insult omitted> in defeat . So to all the  piece of <scatological insult omitted>, <Second stage Freudian insult omitted>!!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( <four Freudian insults omitted> ) morons .



Gee, timesplitter, why don't you tell us what you and your other skins really think.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm gonna throw a thought out there... kinda crazy but considering this case it fits right in.
> 
> Grampa actually was molesting his own children. Then he carried this deviant behavior over to his grand daughter. She is getting to the age where communication becomes possible. Grandpa decides he cant risk it and either drowns her or whatever. Being an ex cop he knows what to do to clean things up and leave no clues behind. Says nothing and hopes it will forever be a missing child case. I mean before he knew his grand daughter was dead he tries to kill himself. Tells his mistress things that could implicate him. Denys knowing how he buried 4 or 5 family pets. Which started when Casey was a small child and exactly resembles how Kaley was found. Maybe the duct tape migrated from the bag to the body during decomposition. Maybe the tape was used to hold an already decomposed body together to be transported more than once.
> Are we supposed to believe someone who told such stupid end easily disprovable lies (Casey) could completely clean a crime up to the point that the best labs in the country couldnt find any forensic evidence? I dont see it....
> Something is definitely wrong but there is no proof to pin it to 1 person.


Or Casey threw the child in the trunk so she could party.  The baby asphyxiated and died.  She then tried to dispose of the baby and then...GET THIS....got away with it. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



well obviously there wasnt adaquate proof to prove Casey did it either so where are we now? All avenues should have been persued


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna throw a thought out there... kinda crazy but considering this case it fits right in.
> ...



you may very well be right


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna throw a thought out there... kinda crazy but considering this case it fits right in.
> ...



I always thought it was probably something like that.  I think the prosecution might have been able to get a conviction if they charged her with manslaughter and went with a story like this.


----------



## Steelplate (Jul 5, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Just further proof as to how far this country has fallen. Our system is more interested in the bureaucracy of legality than in the concept of JUSTICE. The only saving grace is that Casey Anthony will rot in hell for eternity when her true Judgement is handed down at the end of her life. It's too bad our country doesn't want to have anything to do with Justice on THIS side of Eternity.



Yeah... don't you pine for the good ol' days? The Inquisition, Salem Witch Trials....

What a bunch of shit. We don't convict people on opinion. We convict them on fact. The facts didn't support that she killed Kaylee. Did she actually kill her? I don't know for sure... but she may very well have. 

If she did do it... she'll pay for it in God's good time.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 5, 2011)

So did Caylee tie herself up in two plastic bags and throw herself into the swamp?  If Casey didn't do it, who did?  Maybe we can get OJ out and he can look for the true killer, when he isn't looking for the person who cut up his wife and the kid.

What a flipin crock this is...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .



Gee, I wonder who's sock that is?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .



I see your little green light on.. you are a liar, you ain't gone you are still here. poor pathetic swamp dweller.


----------



## Politico (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > good grief, the Anthony family is receiving death threats.
> ...



And how does it make sense to threaten the parents?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Politico said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



It doesen't. Except that scumbag of a defense attorney and his client made George out to be a monster.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .
> ...





It's writing is improving at least


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Yeah... don't you pine for the good ol' days? The Inquisition, Salem Witch Trials....
> 
> What a bunch of shit. We don't convict people on opinion. We convict them on fact. The facts didn't support that she killed *Kaylee*. Did she actually kill her? I don't know for sure... but she may very well have.
> 
> If she did do it... she'll pay for it in God's good time.



 It's Caylee - at least have the decency to get her name right


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 5, 2011)

youtube.com/watch?v=sd5PIeefc4g   (I can't post links yet)

You let a child-murderer go free, congratulations jury.

Mother wanted her to be a responsible mother and Casey didn't want to be responsible with anything.

And did anyone see that idiot defense attorney, Mason or whatever?  He started berating everyone for following the case as if Casey never did anything wrong.  What a f*cking joke!  You were given a gift, take it and shut your mouth idiot.


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 5, 2011)

youtube.com/watch?v=sd5PIeefc4g   (I can't post links yet)

You let a child-murderer go free, congratulations jury.

Mother wanted her to be a responsible mother and Casey didn't want to be responsible with anything.

And did anyone see that idiot defense attorney, Mason or whatever?  He started berating everyone for following the case as if Casey never did anything wrong.  What a f*cking joke!  You were given a gift, take it and shut your mouth idiot.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

I must confess, this all blows, but, I have deep down a certain gladness that alllllll of those schmamry tragedy media whores were allllllll wrong. 

fox spent all, I and I mean all day the previous 3 last Saturdays wall to wall, last week when the judge granted a recess till monday they didn't bat an eye, instead of putting on regularly scheduled  prgming like the financial shows they have on at that time every Saturday at 700 pacific/1000 eastern,  they just put a Blondie and a white toothed wonder boy of which they have no short supply, up there for hours to re-dredge all the previous days pond of awfuls till 'judge jeanine piro' could get a make up guy to trowel on her make up and drag her carcass in to take over.....and Geraldo? Who ever punched or hit him with a chair way back when, I'd like to buy that guy a drink. 

Its fucking sick. it wasn't about Caylee, it was almost obscene.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> It was a proper decision, based on what I saw of the evidence.  Everything that happened was equally consistent with a theory that the child died accidentally and what happened after that was Casey Anthony trying to distance herself from the death because it happened under circumstances where she felt they would try to blame her.



That's the emotional aspect, for sure. But the State lost because it did not prove its case. Plain and simple. I'm anxious to hear what the jurers have to say tomorrow.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Interesting that everyone here who had Casey already on death row chose to ignore the fact that Cindy and George were out there for 2 years accepting media payments for appearances, plus they even hired a "production manager." Yet the one woman who knocked George's testimony about his affair into left field was supposed to have lied just to get money from tabloids.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 5, 2011)

timesplitter said:


> In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .



Two questions...

Who the fuck is this douchenoodle and when he says, "My job is done here. I now leave you..." does that mean he won't be coming back? Because I have to say, the last thing this place needs is one more small, angry, little man so lacking in intelligence that he must resort to wishing "horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die." If there is anything this world doesn't need is scumbags like Slimespitter...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

auditor0007 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



OJ was toast up until they presented "the glove." That was the tipping point, a solid piece of tangible evidence creating a solid piece of reasonable doubt.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > It was a proper decision, based on what I saw of the evidence.  Everything that happened was equally consistent with a theory that the child died accidentally and what happened after that was Casey Anthony trying to distance herself from the death because it happened under circumstances where she felt they would try to blame her.
> ...



I'd like to know too. What they thought of casey the victim and her 31 days of lying to cover up the fact that her baby was missing. How did they resolve that?? oh yeah,, it's all Georg'es fault innit? Damn Dummies.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...




Thank you.......


----------



## hjmick (Jul 5, 2011)

Trajan said:


> I must confess, this all blows, but, I have deep down a certain gladness that alllllll of those schmamry tragedy media whores were allllllll wrong.
> 
> fox spent all, I and I mean all day the previous 3 last Saturdays wall to wall, last week when the judge granted a recess till monday they didn't bat an eye, instead of putting on regularly scheduled  prgming like the financial shows they have on at that time every Saturday at 700 pacific/1000 eastern,  they just put a Blondie and a white toothed wonder boy of which they have no short supply, up there for hours to re-dredge all the previous days pond of awfuls till 'judge jeanine piro' could get a make up guy to trowel on her make up and drag her carcass in to take over.....and Geraldo? Who ever punched or hit him with a chair way back when, I'd like to buy that guy a drink.
> 
> Its fucking sick. it wasn't about Caylee, it was almost obscene.



Did you ever get a chance to see video of people running to get a seat in the courtroom? It wasn't just the media fucks.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Time for Casey to be on Dr. Phil!



Oh yeah... That would be very interesting, especially since Dr. Phil also hates to admit when he's wrong (I don't know his opinion on this case). Remember his attempts at getting that homeless radio announcer into rehab and the guy ultimately turned around and screwed him anyway? Took all the "media money" then went right back on the streets. The good doc never mentioned his name again. Oops. Anyone could have told him rehab rarely works the first time.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

hjmick said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I must confess, this all blows, but, I have deep down a certain gladness that alllllll of those schmamry tragedy media whores were allllllll wrong.
> ...



no thank god, I did my level best NOT to watch really.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> She'll be picked up for some random DUI and drug arrests and eventually OD in a roach motel somewhere.



I don't recall any allegation that Casey was addicted to anything, even sex. The pictures all over the Internet were of one specific timeframe during that 31 days.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 5, 2011)

If she was charged with first degree murder is that the _only_ decision the jury was allowed to deliberate on?  They couldn't have come back with manslaughter?  

I can not figure how they came back with a not guilty decision.  What mother doesn't call the police if her child is found floating in a pool?  What mother lies for a month about the child's whereabouts?  

I can not figure how a baby found with duct tape over her nose and mouth in a garbage bad and tossed into a swamp and a mother who lied for the first month of her child being missing, who partied her ass off without a care in the world, with chloroform found in massive amounts in the car with chloroform being looked up on the home computer by Casey, etc, etc, etc . . .. . . . how is Casey Anthony not guilty?


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the verdict and ill tell you why its right.
> ...



If I was already dead, why would I care?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> If she was charged with first degree murder is that the _only_ decision the jury was allowed to deliberate on?  They couldn't have come back with manslaughter?
> 
> I can not figure how they came back with a not guilty decision.  What mother doesn't call the police if her child is found floating in a pool?  What mother lies for a month about the child's whereabouts?
> 
> I can not figure how a baby found with duct tape over her nose and mouth in a garbage bad and tossed into a swamp and a mother who lied for the first month of her child being missing, who partied her ass off without a care in the world, with chloroform found in massive amounts in the car with chloroform being looked up on the home computer by Casey, etc, etc, etc . . .. . . . how is Casey Anthony not guilty?



No Zoom, the jury acquitted her on three different charges,, first degree, aggravated child abuse, and manslaughter. They had earplugs on. 31 days casey lied to her mom and wouldn't let her see Caylee. 31 days, I wonder how the dummies on the jury resolved that information??


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 5, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



There was not one single CEO or other person in any kind of supervisory position on that jury, according to one interviewer that I saw on television today (not sure which channel). She said anybody who could have made an intelligent decision was dismissed by the defense team. I understand this is the current accepted practice for jury selection--get rid of intelligent decision makers if your client is guilty.

Now, we have a calloused, cold-blooded child killer who is going to be out on the streets again, and she will likely do it again to somebody else's child.

Her parents left the courtroom while those people celebrated their hollow victory.

This is a sorry day for justice in America.

Letting the defense get away with choosing amoral, noncommittal nincompoops for jurors is intolerable.

I'm outraged.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Ya gotta remember...the jury didn't know about the theft of checks from her mother and her friend. They didn't know a lot of things. But now that it's over...they will. I wonder if any of them will feel pangs of guilt once they realize what they did.
> ...



The judge said at the outset he would not allow any testimony regarding the checks, *which was not at issue during THIS trial.* Geeze.... give it a rest, will ya?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

R.D. said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on the jury wasn't stupid.  I do not understand blaming a jury because the prosecution messed up.  They should have waited, someone would have slipped up and given them concrete evidence.  Now, she can never be convicted.
> ...



See? You hit the nail on the head! She was convicted of lying. Lying about what? How they found her not guilty and convicted her of lying isn't logical.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 5, 2011)

Trajan said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I didn't watch either, just caught a glimpse of the video on the news one night. Have you ever seen video of women running to get into one of those wedding dress sales? It looked like that...


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



was it up to them to figure that out?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > If she was charged with first degree murder is that the _only_ decision the jury was allowed to deliberate on?  They couldn't have come back with manslaughter?
> ...



They're saying that 'beyond a reasonable doubt' wasn't proven.  That because they couldn't say how Caylee died . . . broken neck/suffocated/drown, etc . . . that that's why the jury came back with not guilty.  Um . . hellooo?  DUCT TAPE, IN A BAG, IN A SWAMP.  How did they not come back with guilty?  

So . . that outweighs the mother's actions?  Her lies?  The proof (chloroform in the trunk ... for crying out loud someone killed this baby!) they did have?  

This is nuts.  The jury had to have be comprised of moronic dummies.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > She'll be picked up for some random DUI and drug arrests and eventually OD in a roach motel somewhere.
> ...




well it doesn't follow inho, that those were the only instances she was partying, and if so, I find that strange....wouldn't you?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

hjmick said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



or a wal mart Christmas morning sale rush? great. just great. if they'd all crushed each other?  karma.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Yes, it's called "deliberation" Thanks for playing.


----------



## Politico (Jul 5, 2011)

For goodness sakes! They did not prove that SHE did it! Or that she did anything for that matter besides lying which she apparently would do if you asked what she had for lunch. They can't even show that Caylee was murdered.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > She'll be picked up for some random DUI and drug arrests and eventually OD in a roach motel somewhere.
> ...



Actually I once found all her FB photos, they were all pretty much the same thing/


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

Trajan said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



None of it makes any sense.  Now that she cannot be tried again, I wish she would tell what really happened.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 5, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> timesplitter said:
> 
> 
> > In closing , to all you nancys of the world , i was right , you all were wrong , if i pissed you off , awesome ! I hope you all choke on your bullshit ! Whiners , cryers , babies , and sore losers . Close minded assholes with no intelligence or common sense . I hope you all have horrible lives and suffer with great pain when you die . The world doesnt need scumbags like you and would be a far better place if your kind was exterminated . As of this time im deleting my profile and leaving you all to stroke each others dick in defeat . So to all the  piece of shit eating nancys , fuck you !!!!!! My job is done here . I now leave you to console each other . ( suck , suck , stroke , stroke . ) morons .
> ...



It was none other than....

<drumroll....>
..................
..................
<drumroll....>
..................
..................
<drumroll....>
..................
..................
<drumroll....>
..................
..................
<drumroll....>
..................
..................
<drumroll....>
..................
..................
<drumroll....>
..................
..................

Well, I'm not sure which of their exact handles is the owner, but their schtick is "Pock, pock, pock, p'dock!!!!!!"


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



No, it is not up to them to figure it out.  It is up to the prosecution who do not prove their case.  Oh, and this is not really a game.  We are talking about a dead little girl and our justice system.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



They did prove their case. It's not their fault the jury was stupid.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Well, blame whoever you must.  I will place the blame squarely on the shoulders that deserve it and that is not the jury.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Agreed.  As to the claims they found her not guilty so they could write books and profit, they could still write books even if they had found her guilty.  People on here have such vivid imaginations.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 5, 2011)

I was shocked by the verdict and I don't agree with the verdict.
But my life shall go on, happy go lucky as it has been....whereas Casey Anthony, will she be accepted back into society??
Does she go back home to George and Cindy?? After all, she said George molested her.
Will George and Cindy take her into their home??
You can bet your ass if it were my daughter, she would not step foot back into my home!!!!!
Not just because of the allegations over Caylee, but because of the lies- saying her Father molested her.
So...here everyone stands.
Casey gets set free. George and Cindy might have their daughter back, but they will never have their granddaughter back,
There was no justice for Caylee...none.
So a baby girl dies, and someone killed her, someone dumped her like a bag of trash alongside the road....and she rotted and was eaten by animals.
But we all have to accept that, the jury has spoken.
If I were any of those jurors, I would never want my name or face out to the public, you can be assured people will threaten their asses, for "letting a baby killer go free".
And I really predict one day, somebody, who is angry enough, will try and take out Casey Anthony herself. She is not going to be a popular person, to the people that really matter.
I say that because if she gets offers for porn films or Playboy, well......they're all pieces of shit.
My heart just breaks for this precious beautiful little girl, who was not given the chance to grow up. And it hits me harder because I have a granddaughter with the exact same name, Kaylea Marie, and my Kaylea was the exact age as Caylee Anthony when the baby was found dead.
It tears me apart to think nobody is going to be convicted of this crime.
Karma is a bitch, and I hate that I am saying this, but if somebody would knock off Casey anytime in the near future....I would prolly have that glass of champagne.
I'm not commenting anymore on this thread.
It's sad, and it makes me feel worse.....and it's not worth fighting with people over....."Oh I was right, and you weren't...neener neener neener".
Bullshit...all of it~


----------



## Politico (Jul 5, 2011)

Nancy is on her roll. Let's play a drinking game. Everytime she uses the word BOMBSHELL we all take a shot.

Wait a minute cancel that. I don't want anyone to die.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 5, 2011)

The jurors that didn't even believe in the child abuse and the manslaughter charges are fucking idiots. The murder 1 charge was a reach, but it's common sense she was guilty of the 2 other major crimes. 

If it was an accident, you don't wait days, weeks to a month to report your child is "missing." 

What most likely happened was that she was drugging her daughter to put her to sleep so she could go partying, but she overdosed her which killed her. She freaked out and hide her in the swamp, then avoided her parents awhile until she was forced to admit her daughter was so-called missing.

I think this bitch is so stupid to believe her parents wouldn't ask questions about her daughter...she is that fucking stupid.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...





WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...





FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



It is up to the jury to abide by the laws of the land.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure how it is done in Florida, but in TN after a case is concluded the lawyers are given time with the jury to ask questions about why they voted as they did, what the others did right or wrong, etc.  You never hear about this part.  There are many parts you never hear about.  But jurors have told that they voted a certain way because they didn't like the lawyer's looks, the way the defendant did their hair, the attitude of a witness, etc.  What goes on behind the scenes, if known, would be truly shocking.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



Yep,, it was. 31 days of lying and trying to blow her mom off. 31 days of partying down butt grinding and tatoos,, never once seeking help to find her lost baby why? cause she knew,, she knew,, she knew.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I was shocked by the verdict and I don't agree with the verdict.
> But my life shall go on, happy go lucky as it has been....whereas Casey Anthony, will she be accepted back into society??
> Does she go back home to George and Cindy?? After all, she said George molested her.
> Will George and Cindy take her into their home??
> ...



Who mixed and poured the 27 bags of concrete?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 5, 2011)

It's a sad thing that little Kaylee is dead - most likely murdered - but by whom?  Most likely killed by her own mother BUT the State of Florida did not prove that.  Common sense points a guilty finger at her BUT here again, the evidence provided to the court and the jury did not support a guilty verdict.  It is possible that George, the grandfather, killed this little girl.  BUT, here again, no evidence.  One thing for sure is that somebody killed the little girl.  If she died by accident in the swimming pool as suggested by the Defense lawyers, then why make the accident appear to be that of a murder.  Just too many unanswered questions.  The State did not prove their case against Casey Anthony, and the jury wisely did not let personal feelings enter into their verdict.  Justice was served.  Casey Anthony may be guilty, and I strongly suspect that she is, but never the less, the Constitution allows for her to have a jury by her peers and to be convicted there must be evidence to support that verdict.  In this case, there was none.  Time has a way of bringing the truth to the surface.  Hopefully in time we will learn what happened to this innocent child and her murderer will be exposed.  Perhaps the State of Florida, in their rush to judgement, should have slowed down and collected the evidence that would convict the killer of this child.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's a sad thing that little Kaylee is dead - most likely murdered - but by whom?  Most likely killed by her own mother BUT the State of Florida did not prove that.  Common sense points a guilty finger at her BUT here again, the evidence provided to the court and the jury did not support a guilty verdict.  It is possible that George, the grandfather, killed this little girl.  BUT, here again, no evidence.  One thing for sure is that somebody killed the little girl.  If she died by accident in the swimming pool as suggested by the Defense lawyers, then why make the accident appear to be that of a murder.  Just too many unanswered questions.  The State did not prove their case against Casey Anthony, and the jury wisely did not let personal feelings enter into their verdict.  Justice was served.  Casey Anthony may be guilty, and I strongly suspect that she is, but never the less, the Constitution allows for her to have a jury by her peers and to be convicted there must be evidence to support that verdict.  In this case, there was none.  Time has a way of bringing the truth to the surface.  Hopefully in time we will learn what happened to this innocent child and her murderer will be exposed.  Perhaps the State of Florida, in their rush to judgement, should have slowed down and collected the evidence that would convict the killer of this child.




They just couldn't pull off CSI Miami!  That's what people were expecting and wanting.  Didn't happen.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2011)

The jury was ignorant.  Still pretty unbelievable they'd just let her off completely knowing how she behaved during the 31 days, how she never even looked for her baby who was missing.

Anyone who has the inclination, there is a turn on your porch light for Caylee movement tonight at 9.  They're saying it's about a half a million strong right now.  Turn on the light for little Caylee.


----------



## Liability (Jul 5, 2011)

It helps to actually prove the cause of death.

The State of Florida could not do that.

This does not make the defense attorney a genius nor does it make the prosecutors a bunch of bumblers.

The evidence was what it was.  And what it was -- sadly -- was inconclusive.

And jurors are supposed to take that kind of thing into account.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going back to "reasonable doubt" and a jury needs to decide for itself what that is.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's a sad thing that little Kaylee is dead - most likely murdered - but by whom?  Most likely killed by her own mother BUT the State of Florida did not prove that.  Common sense points a guilty finger at her BUT here again, the evidence provided to the court and the jury did not support a guilty verdict.  It is possible that George, the grandfather, killed this little girl.  BUT, here again, no evidence.  One thing for sure is that somebody killed the little girl.  If she died by accident in the swimming pool as suggested by the Defense lawyers, then why make the accident appear to be that of a murder.  Just too many unanswered questions.  The State did not prove their case against Casey Anthony, and the jury wisely did not let personal feelings enter into their verdict.  Justice was served.  Casey Anthony may be guilty, and I strongly suspect that she is, but never the less, the Constitution allows for her to have a jury by her peers and to be convicted there must be evidence to support that verdict.  In this case, there was none.  Time has a way of bringing the truth to the surface.  Hopefully in time we will learn what happened to this innocent child and her murderer will be exposed.  Perhaps the State of Florida, in their rush to judgement, should have slowed down and collected the evidence that would convict the killer of this child.



Well she had her jury and they let her walk. Caylee didn't get justice. The karma is that I don't believe the tortured woman casey has any chance in hell of happines. The family is destroyed. Her father and her brother should spit on her for what she did to them.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Liability said:


> It helps to actually prove the cause of death.
> 
> The State of Florida could not do that.
> 
> ...



so if you want to murder in Florida just do it and hide the body long enough so that no ME can establish cause of death.. Good deal huh?


----------



## Liability (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > It helps to actually prove the cause of death.
> ...



If you want to commit murder anywhere, do it in a way where you leave no forensic evidence that can be used against you.

Alfred Hitchcock made a career out of literature concerning "perfect" crimes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > It helps to actually prove the cause of death.
> ...



Wouldn't that be the case anywhere?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...







No, it isn't. They knew the cause of death in the OJ trial. He walked too. Remember?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I'm not sure how that relates to the question I answered which was:  





> so if you want to murder in Florida just do it and hide the body long enough so that no ME can establish cause of death.. Good deal huh?



Comparing OJ to this case is comparing apples and pachyderms.  OJ was a minory race sports celeb.  He got a pass.  I don't think Casey got a pass.  I think they tried to convict her based upon evidence they didn't have.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, now Casey and OJ can get married.


----------



## Zander (Jul 5, 2011)

Why? 

They didn't have any 'conclusive' proof. 

That created doubt. 

End of story. 

For now......

Karma has a way of evening things out.....

Look at OJ.


----------



## Zander (Jul 5, 2011)

Why? 

They didn't have any 'conclusive' proof. 

That created doubt. 

End of story. 

For now......

Karma has a way of evening things out.....

Look at OJ.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > It helps to actually prove the cause of death.
> ...



The thing is, there was plenty of circumstancial evidence.  

I thought it was strange when Jose referred in his press conference to Caylee as having passed on..  She was freaking murdered but this is where it ends because the jury couldn't think it through.

I think the jury failed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Well, now Casey and OJ can get married.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 5, 2011)

You know that George and Cindy have a very good suspicion that Casey is as guilty as sin, if they aren't totally sure.  Now, she will go back that house and put her feet under their dinner table.  I think Cindy can deal with it because she is one shake from a loon, but how the heck is George going to deal with the murderer of his granddaughter sitting on his couch, eating from his refrig?  That is why the Demon authorized her attorney to trash George.  It was *"win by all means."*, even if it meant trashing an innocent man.

I give this woman two years and she will be into another similar incident. George better sleep lightly.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> I'm not sure how it is done in Florida, but in TN after a case is concluded the lawyers are given time with the jury to ask questions about why they voted as they did, what the others did right or wrong, etc.  You never hear about this part.  There are many parts you never hear about.  But jurors have told that they voted a certain way because they didn't like the lawyer's looks, the way the defendant did their hair, the attitude of a witness, etc.  What goes on behind the scenes, if known, would be truly shocking.



I heard an alternate say today that he would not have voted for a guilty verdict, based on the fact that, in his mind, the prosecution did not show the cause of death.  For what it's worth.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how it is done in Florida, but in TN after a case is concluded the lawyers are given time with the jury to ask questions about why they voted as they did, what the others did right or wrong, etc.  You never hear about this part.  There are many parts you never hear about.  But jurors have told that they voted a certain way because they didn't like the lawyer's looks, the way the defendant did their hair, the attitude of a witness, etc.  What goes on behind the scenes, if known, would be truly shocking.
> ...



There are times when you may know the cause of death but cannot determine if there was a murder. But without the cause of death, you simply cannot know if it was murder or not.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> You know that George and Cindy have a very good suspicion that Casey is as guilty as sin, if they aren't totally sure.  Now, she will go back that house and put her feet under their dinner table.  I think Cindy can deal with it because she is one shake from a loon, but how the heck is George going to deal with the murderer of his granddaughter sitting on his couch, eating from his refrig?  That is why the Demon authorized her attorney to trash George.  It was *"win by all means."*, even if it meant trashing an innocent man.
> 
> I give this woman two years and she will be into another similar incident. George better sleep lightly.



So who poured the 27 bags of concrete?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I am losing more and more faith in the justice system.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> No gloating; no immediate comment for all the folks who were so damned sure of themselves, except to say a rush to judgment based mainly on media hype is always risky.



Jeezus you're stupid Maggie. Nobody gives a shit about the media hype, we all knew she was guilty. Nobody needed the media to influence them unless they are sheoplized morons. 

The truth of the matter is, is that you're too stupid and blind to see that. You always would defend the bitch, but when the heat came on, your dumb ass would back track and you would always claim that you were just talking about them having to prove beyond reasonable doubt that she killed her. But, you just exposed your own bullshit. You always were on her side, and it never had anything to do with the legal process. Face it, you're a fraud. 

WTF would you have to gloat about anyway? Nothings changed Maggie. You still go out of your way to argue in favor of every single maggot puke bag out there, for what reason I'll never understand. I suppose it's because you always dreamed of being a bottomfeeding defense attorney, but you only ended up working for them as a legal secretary or clerk or whatever the hell you said you did. The bitch killed her with chloroform while trying to put her to sleep so she could go out and shake her ass and act like a stupid slut. Don't forget it, because that's the truth. 

Just because those mentally ill jurors ruled in your favor doesn't make you anymore right or Casey any less guilty of murder. She's still guilty, only the system didn't find her guilty. Killing your own child is not Natural. It goes against the foundation of life and the struggle to survive. Universal Law will take care of her. ~BH


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> You know that George and Cindy have a very good suspicion that Casey is as guilty as sin, if they aren't totally sure.  Now, she will go back that house and put her feet under their dinner table.  I think Cindy can deal with it because she is one shake from a loon, but how the heck is George going to deal with the murderer of his granddaughter sitting on his couch, eating from his refrig?  That is why the Demon authorized her attorney to trash George.  It was *"win by all means."*, even if it meant trashing an innocent man.
> 
> I give this woman two years and she will be into another similar incident. George better sleep lightly.



I doubt they will let her live there.  Cindy didn't want her to die but she fully expected her to be in jail for a long time.  I can't see them taking her in.  Let the defense team take her ass in.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No doubt you will find renewed confidence when you are accused of a capital crime and the rule of law is not followed.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You worded this much better than you did the other day


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> If she was charged with first degree murder is that the _only_ decision the jury was allowed to deliberate on?  They couldn't have come back with manslaughter?
> 
> I can not figure how they came back with a not guilty decision.  What mother doesn't call the police if her child is found floating in a pool?  What mother lies for a month about the child's whereabouts?
> 
> I can not figure how a baby found with duct tape over her nose and mouth in a garbage bad and tossed into a swamp and a mother who lied for the first month of her child being missing, who partied her ass off without a care in the world, with chloroform found in massive amounts in the car with chloroform being looked up on the home computer by Casey, etc, etc, etc . . .. . . . how is Casey Anthony not guilty?



Someone correct me if I am wrong here, but didnt they make it so its either not guilty or the death penalty?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > If she was charged with first degree murder is that the _only_ decision the jury was allowed to deliberate on?  They couldn't have come back with manslaughter?
> ...



Of the capital crime yes.  Lesser includeds no.  And in a capital case the judge is required to inform the jury they can choose a lesser included.  Like manslaughter.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Yeah but something tells me by your repeated tone that you're glad that she was not found guilty, Am I wrong? 

Know what I think bro? I don't think you give a fuck about that little girl that died, otherwise you wouldn't keep repeating yourself. You would make your point, and then just shut the fuck up about it. Oh and uh, that was a "mob" that ruled in her favor. ~BH


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> You know that George and Cindy have a very good suspicion that Casey is as guilty as sin, if they aren't totally sure.  Now, she will go back that house and put her feet under their dinner table.  I think Cindy can deal with it because she is one shake from a loon, but how the heck is George going to deal with the murderer of his granddaughter sitting on his couch, eating from his refrig?  That is why the Demon authorized her attorney to trash George.  It was *"win by all means."*, even if it meant trashing an innocent man.
> 
> I give this woman two years and she will be into another similar incident. George better sleep lightly.



I thought that was as well, but what if George told them to go ahead with the molestation charges to get sympathy for Caylee.  

Remember, anything to get her off...(and it may have been the thing that worked?...)


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Semantic I know, but no, she may not be innocent.  Guilt is a verdict that is rendered by a jury.  Even before a person is tried, he/she may have actually done the crime, but is still considered not guilty.  If the person is acquitted, it wouldn't mean he/she didn't do the crime.  It would only mean he/she was found not guilty by a jury.  Not the same as innocence.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> You know that George and Cindy have a very good suspicion that Casey is as guilty as sin, if they aren't totally sure.  *Now, she will go back that house and put her feet under their dinner table.  *I think Cindy can deal with it because she is one shake from a loon, but how the heck is George going to deal with the murderer of his granddaughter sitting on his couch, eating from his refrig?  That is why the Demon authorized her attorney to trash George.  It was *"win by all means."*, even if it meant trashing an innocent man.
> 
> I give this woman two years and she will be into another similar incident. George better sleep lightly.



Oh hell no. I'd bet my aunt agnes that she won't be going home to that house. Not now, not ever.


----------



## American Horse (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > You know that George and Cindy have a very good suspicion that Casey is as guilty as sin, if they aren't totally sure.  Now, she will go back that house and put her feet under their dinner table.  I think Cindy can deal with it because she is one shake from a loon, but how the heck is George going to deal with the murderer of his granddaughter sitting on his couch, eating from his refrig?  That is why the Demon authorized her attorney to trash George.  It was *"win by all means."*, even if it meant trashing an innocent man.
> ...



Who paid the defense team?  I have constantly thought it had to be Cindy and George, to save the life of their daughter.  And since they were paying, Baez had free reign.  But he went too far, raised issues that will not be forgotten by George.

When George tried to take responsibility by telling River Cruise there was an accident, I believe he meant he had failed as a father and a parent.  Combined with his fatherly guilt he expressed a wish that it be an accident; "things had spiraled out of control"

I suspect she will come back home, there will be a state of non communications, and estrangement within the same house, and Casey will get a book offer; she has a talent for lying, and whatever she writes wii be to save herself; another public farce, after which she will be enabled to live a life of dissipation.


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well seeing they had NO DNA EVIDENCE LINKING HER DIRECTLY TO THIS,im not surprised she got off!! (Thats how things are in this country )


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 5, 2011)

So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?

I don't know.

I am a lawyer and I have tried cases to juries.  I have talked to jurors afterwards.  What I have heard has scared me.  

For instance, I lost a case, personal injury, I was defending.  Ladies on the jury tell me, "your client wasn't negligent, but we thought she (plaintiff) was real nice."  Right... facts be damned, you awarded her all that money because she was "real nice"...

I won a case, personal injury.  Again, I was defending.  Facts weren't so great for my side, actually -- plaintiff could have easily won.  Again, I talk to jurors.  They tell me "she was such a bitch" so they denied her money.  OK, again, facts be damned.

It's like all these people thought the jury trial was about "who they like" and "who they don't"...  the mental level of a 9-year-old, or something.  They couldn't focus on the basic question before them:  "You are here to decide if the defendant, Blank Corp., was negligent.  Negligence is defined as blah blah."  Etc.  Nope, tuned it all out.

Are American juries too stupid to be trusted?  Should we switch to professional juries?  Do juries really tend to get it right more often than not?


----------



## Rinata (Jul 5, 2011)

The problem I'm having is that the babysitter was just made up. There was no Zany or Zenaida or whatever the hell her name was supposed to be. Caylee was in her mother's care. This jury knew that. What did they think happened to the baby?? Casey HAS to know. Caylee didn't just disappear into thin air and then turn up dead!!! The jury didn't consider that?? That alone provides enough reasonable doubt for me.

So that's that?? Casey never has to answer that question, right?? What a total travesty.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> *So, the great American jury has fucked it up again*.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...




Why do you assume they fucked this up?  I have not followed this case closely, and I believe she is guilty as hell, but the prosecution must prove their case.  If you are going to go for 1st degree murder with death penalty, you had better have much more than circumstantial evidence, even if it is strong.

If they had gone for 2nd degree murder or manslaughter, the outcome may have been different.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 5, 2011)

The great american jury DID NOT fuck up the Anthony case. The prosecution couldn't link her to the death. The evidence other than impeachment of the suspect was just not there!


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I was shocked by the verdict and I don't agree with the verdict.
> But my life shall go on, happy go lucky as it has been....whereas Casey Anthony, will she be accepted back into society??
> Does she go back home to George and Cindy?? After all, she said George molested her.
> Will George and Cindy take her into their home??
> ...



I can't imagine looking into my mother's eyes as she tells me to shush and hold steady and she puts the hard tape across my mouth and then makes me go sleepy bye bye with the kleenex across my nose.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I agree with you. But The Nancy Grace crowd will never agree. I heard the host of a headline news show say the "reasonable doubt" was being interpreted to strictly. How many people have had their prison sentences overturned for being falsely convicted in the past three years while Casey Anthony was sitting in jail?


----------



## American Horse (Jul 5, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> Well seeing they had NO DNA EVIDENCE LINKING HER DIRECTLY TO THIS,im not surprised she got off!! (Thats how things are in this country )


Yeah; DNA evidence was too complex fo OJ's jury, and this jury would only have convicted with it.  Had the police followed up on Cronk's phone calls, there might have still been some.  Since they lacked the hard incriminating evidence beyond the circumstantial, the prosecution should have gone for some lesser charge, and not for murder one.  When the found hard evidence was lacking for a murder one charge, they, the jury, likewise doubted it was sufficient for lesser charges including manslaughter.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> Well seeing they had NO DNA EVIDENCE LINKING HER DIRECTLY TO THIS,im not surprised she got off!! (Thats how things are in this country )



Hey! As someone pointed on on the talking heads round table. Before there was the science of DNA we tried and convicted people for murder. There was no DNA cause the body was so decomposed that naturally if ever there was DNA would it not degrade too? ANd secondly, what would DNA prove? Wouldn't you exptect Caylee's mom's DNA to be on Caylee? Wouldn't that be a natural state??


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> The great american jury DID NOT fuck up the Anthony case. The prosecution couldn't link her to the death. The evidence other than impeachment of the suspect was just not there!



They convicted her of lying? If she's innocent what was she lying about? doyathink?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I was shocked by the verdict and I don't agree with the verdict.
> ...



You hit that nail right on the head with that one. I can't believe that she got away with it. ~BH


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I was shocked by the verdict and I don't agree with the verdict.
> ...



You don't know that's what happened.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Since Jan 1st 2008, 59 people have been exonerated from their wrongful convictions.

The Innocence Project - Home


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



The average sentence served by DNA exonerees has been 13 years

The Innocence Project - Know the Cases


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

There have been 272 post-conviction DNA exonerations in United States history. These stories are becoming more familiar as more innocent people gain their freedom through postconviction testing. They are not proof, however, that our system is righting itself.

Seventeen people had been sentenced to death before DNA proved their innocence and led to their release.

The Innocence Project - Know the Cases

Yes, juries get it wrong.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Yeah? Well we do know what happened after Caylee died right? Either way, however it happened, The bitch Casey still went out partying and shaking her ass like a whore without a care in the world about her deceased daughter. Who the hell does something like this? 

THAT! You defenders of this scum can never deny. She's still a fucking liar as well. Just in case you missed it, she was found guilty of lying to Law Enforcement. 

And another thing, If her defense of a so called swimming pool accident were true, then that would mean that she threw Caylee out in the woods like trash. Don't tell me George did that, because he is former law enforcement and is not that stupid. Plus, he loved Caylee to the point where he wanted to kill himself. 

Either way, she did it or allowed it to happen. What a piece of shit of a human being. So you just keep on defending that disgusting excuse for a mother Sunshine.  ~BH


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

American Horse said:


> Dude111 said:
> 
> 
> > Well seeing they had NO DNA EVIDENCE LINKING HER DIRECTLY TO THIS,im not surprised she got off!! (Thats how things are in this country )
> ...



This woman's jury matched OJ's

OJ's jury was so ......

I frankly cannot find the words to describe OJ's jury accurately. I think they thought DNA was like TWA and couldn't connect the dots between airlines and evidence.

Talk about the most stupid people on the planet. And all they wanted were their book deals/movie rights/hope and change.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Dude111 said:
> ...



Book deals and movie rights? Are you talking about Marsha Clark and Christopher Darden? Only in America can you get rich from screwing up the most failing so badly at your job.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 5, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



I followed the Anthony trial for about one week, or less. I learned from the O.J. trial and subsequent acquittal that I could never spend that kind of time and energy on another. I am glad I stuck to my guns and avoided the daily input and subsequent frustration of a miscarriage of justice as I perceive this Casey Anthony verdict to be.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 5, 2011)

I like William Joyce's idea of having professional jurors.

 Because the average IQ of American citizens has dropped into the two digit category.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

This country is FUBAR, plain and simple. This verdict proves it. ~BH


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> This country is FUBAR, plain and simple. This verdict proves it. ~BH



You are free to exit, stage left.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I'm from the land where we just found out a forensic pathologist lied his ASS OFF and had people convicted from nothing. OMG. The one that tipped me off was a kingston mum and it was the dog that nuked the kid but the pathologist was claiming the mother killed the kid.

This bastard ruined lives over and over and over.

I'm not in the hang em high crowd. But this one I truly beleive the mum did it. And for many reasons and for evidence I can throw out there.

This is a sad day for Caylee.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > This country is FUBAR, plain and simple. This verdict proves it. ~BH
> ...



Fuck you coward, My family and I fought for this country. Did you? To bad your too weak minded to understand or appreciate that. Go ahead and bow down to everything you see on tv or the internet. People like you are a joke. You sit on the sidelines while others put their life on the line in order to protect idiots like yourself. The best of the best always question the system. That is how the United States of America was created. I doubt you can even comprehend something like that you gutless slave.  ~BH


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



So what!? I served too , but I don't need to be an asshole about it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.



Assuming you were referring to Casey Anthony, were you privy to the same evidence as the jury? Or do you predicate her guilt on reports you got from Headline News? 

If you didn&#8217;t have access to the same evidence and testimony, you&#8217;re in no position to determine her jury was &#8216;wrong.&#8217; 



> Are American juries too stupid to be trusted?



Trusted to do what? Reach verdicts only you approve of? 



> Should we switch to professional juries?



You&#8217;ve got to be kidding. 



> Do juries really tend to get it right more often than not?



Get what &#8216;right&#8217;? Unless a given prosecutor has a 100 percent conviction rate there&#8217;s something &#8216;wrong&#8217; with the jury system? 

Like democracy and a republican form of government, it&#8217;s far from perfect yet much better than anything else.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Really? Well I am an asshole just as you're a fucking liar. Motherfucker.  ~BH


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Surely you jest. That jury was beyond pathetic. They had no clue whatsoever what DNA evidence was.

lol, moronic and beyond stupid doesn't even fit the drill. OJ was lucky. Oh, but it was his peers asswipe peers wasn't it now.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Yeah, Even if you did serve, you were making coffee for us all back at the base eh? "Liberal Soldier"? What a fucking comic show. 

Check out dicklip here everyone, he hates little girls who are murdered so much that he's foaming out of his mouth to celebrate this injustice. People like you should be eradicated.  ~BH


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



and u sucked shit from latrine duty, what's new? Fixed that black dick addiction you started as an E-1? Your discharge rank.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I spent 20 years in the military and I work in the defense industry (since I was on terminal leave), inspecting weapon systems that our troops use everyday. For over 22 years I have given to one and only one charity, the Navy and Marine Corps Relief Society. People like your dumb fucking ass are the reason you think this country if FUBAR. Go put your uniform on to celebrate the 4th, add the extra unearned medals and go pump up your "service". I know your type.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Now how they fucked up as a jury, but better be ready if they want to go on tv and write novels, it makes them fair game.

No one can tell me different. If they wished to become "stars" from this trial, well then meet mr starmaker.

A lesson is to be learned. Now mummy, mummy dearest ........shall we call the latest brand of duct tape Casey? 

Yes,

Casey the duct tape that can set you free.....


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, She was found innocent and the system did what it did. However, Some of you maggots seem to enjoy this so much. What drugs are you puke bags on? Or better yet, are you just mentally ill? Maybe that's why your own families can't stand to even have a holiday dinner with you. 

The bitch lied either way. Just as she went out and partied like a whore after her daughter was deceased, by murder or accident, does it really matter when it comes down to character and love for your own child? She's a piece of shot of a human being either way you look at it. 

If people want to know who the pigs of our Nation are, just look at those here who defend this evil bottomfeeder after knowing all that I just layed out. = Rotten human beings.   ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Better get yourself some baby wipes motherfucker. Me and my boys are gonna give you a combat shower that you will never forget. You stupid fucking dicklip fraud. ~BH


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 5, 2011)

Casey duct tape.

This could work. Let's dedicate everything to the jury.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah buddy whatever you say. Just as you have, I understand gutless turds like yourself as well. You "inspected weapons systems", well supposedly. Anyway, you were a behind the lines jack off if that was even the case. You were hiding behind a fence or a tree trunk while you watched better men than you drive off to perish. Fuck you bro. Eat a big dick because that's the only language that liars like you can understand.

At the end of the day, you came at me first. If you truly were in the service, then I respect that. However, there are so many frauds these days. Also, think about what we are fighting about right now if that is the truth? ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Casey duct tape.
> 
> This could work. Let's dedicate everything to the jury.



I agree with that td, I was just talking about that with a friend. The Prosecution blew the case by focusing way, way, too much on the duct tape theory. If I understood you correctly. ~BH


----------



## martybegan (Jul 5, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were missing the cause of death, how the body got there, and a definitve chain of events. Also the lack of DNA, blood or fingerprint evidence. 

With all that conviction was around 25%. The prosecutor should have offered 5-10 but then the media would have gone apeshit.

The jury system works as well as it can. any other system is too prone to totalitarianism.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd rather have the system we have than any other, and lawyers are oily skinned snakes that chase ambulances, get a real job.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



Did you follow the case closely enough to make a judgement based on all the testimony, or did you just make a judgement based on the nightly news?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > The great american jury DID NOT fuck up the Anthony case. The prosecution couldn't link her to the death. The evidence other than impeachment of the suspect was just not there!
> ...












bumpity bump bump.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 5, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> ...



They should have tacked on child abandonment as well. In any case she lost her freaking kid. At that point you could have tried the depraved indifference approach.

I think the prosecutors overreached going for the DP, but thats what the "public(media)" was pushing for.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

We all have passion and anger over this case. Some of us defend the system, and some of us defend the victim. I understand all of that. However, When it's all said and done, a sweet innocent beautiful little girl is dead. That's the biggest shame about this whole circus side show. God bless Caylee's little soul. ~BH


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't followed this case, other then to do my damndest to avoid Nancy Grace and that God awful Valez-Mitchell woman.  So I don't really know the facts of the matter other than to say, I would venture that the pool of American's following this case on the nightly news via the Nancy Grace/Valez-Mitchell/Van Susterin Comedy troupe were much more biased in their opinion then the 12 jurors who judged Anthony.

In that essence, the system worked.  The state failed to prove their case.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 5, 2011)

Living the rest of your life with the name Casey Anthony will most likely be a severe punishment.  I see this as a failure of the prosecution.  I also hope any of us would be found innocent if reasonable doubt of motive, time line, weapon and opportunity were not overcome.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



First you call me a liar, then you say respect? Fuck you you wanabe GI Joe. Shove your respect up your fucking ass. Did your dumb ass walk to the "line"? When you needed air support did you make it yourself? When you needed a new weapon did you manufacture it yourself? If you got hurt and needed a doctor, nurse or dentist did you heal yourself? Without "gutless turds" like me, your stupid fucking ass would be some afghan or Iraqi's boy toy. If you want to show respect stop thinking you are better then people who made it possible for you to get in, survive and get out. You dumb fuck.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 5, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> The jurors that didn't even believe in the child abuse and the manslaughter charges are fucking idiots. The murder 1 charge was a reach, but it's common sense she was guilty of the 2 other major crimes.
> If it was an accident, you don't wait days, weeks to a month to report your child is "missing."
> What most likely happened was that she was drugging her daughter to put her to sleep so she could go partying, but she overdosed her which killed her. She freaked out and hide her in the swamp, then avoided her parents awhile until she was forced to admit her daughter was so-called missing.
> I think this bitch is so stupid to believe her parents wouldn't ask questions about her daughter...she is that fucking stupid.





WillowTree said:


> [
> ...... 31 days of lying and trying to blow her mom off. 31 days of partying down butt grinding and tatoos,, never once seeking help to find her lost baby why? cause she knew,, she knew,, she knew.





Zoom-boing said:


> If she was charged with first degree murder is that the _only_ decision the jury was allowed to deliberate on?  They couldn't have come back with manslaughter?
> 
> I can not figure how they came back with a not guilty decision.  What mother doesn't call the police if her child is found floating in a pool?  What mother lies for a month about the child's whereabouts?
> 
> I can not figure how a baby found with duct tape over her nose and mouth in a garbage bad and tossed into a swamp and a mother who lied for the first month of her child being missing, who partied her ass off without a care in the world, with chloroform found in massive amounts in the car with chloroform being looked up on the home computer by Casey, etc, etc, etc . . .. . . . how is Casey Anthony not guilty?





WillowTree said:


> ......31 days casey lied to her mom and wouldn't let her see Caylee. 31 days, I wonder how the dummies on the jury resolved that information??





Zoom-boing said:


> They're saying that 'beyond a reasonable doubt' wasn't proven.  That because they couldn't say how Caylee died . . . broken neck/suffocated/drown, etc . . . that that's why the jury came back with not guilty.  Um . . hellooo?  DUCT TAPE, IN A BAG, IN A SWAMP.  How did they not come back with guilty?
> So . . that outweighs the mother's actions?  Her lies?  The proof (chloroform in the trunk ... for crying out loud someone killed this baby!) they did have?
> This is nuts.  The jury had to have be comprised of moronic dummies.


I don't give a shit what anybody says, about the technicalities of the case. Anyone with any common sense, could tell she was responsible for what happened to that child. 
An innocent person does NOT act or do the things that bitch did.
This is a travesty, and the jury is full of shit. 
This bitch got away with participating in her child's death, if not murder.
I hope someday, somewhere, someone will recognize this scumbag slut out on the street, and ends her useless time here on Earth.
Fucking retards on that Florida jury should have their asses kicked in.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2011)

Cheney Mason says "Hello from Orlando"


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



If it means anything, I personally know salt jones and every single thing he posted is true.   I was stationed with him in a fighter squadron in Miramar for four years and know every squadron he went to after that.  He retired a year after I did and came here just like me after he got his dd214.  I know where he works now and I repeat, every single thing he said above is true.  

Just saying.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 5, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



I have tried over 200 felony jury trials.  I can tell you that juries get it right almost every time.  I can only think of one verdict that I felt was wrong in all of the trials I have done.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 5, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> I haven't followed this case, other then to do my damndest to avoid Nancy Grace and that God awful Valez-Mitchell woman.  So I don't really know the facts of the matter other than to say, I would venture that the pool of American's following this case on the nightly news via the Nancy Grace/Valez-Mitchell/Van Susterin Comedy troupe were much more biased in their opinion then the 12 jurors who judged Anthony.
> 
> In that essence, the system worked.  The state failed to prove their case.



I am going to go out of my way to try and watch Nancy Grace.  Can't wait to see the bitch come apart at the seams over this verdict.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope Zanny is okay after her accident.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> ...



Or worse, from Nancy Grace. Yuk.  I swear I dont know who is worst, Casey or Nancy.  Both are going to be rich because of a child that was killed.  Sickening.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't followed this case, other then to do my damndest to avoid Nancy Grace and that God awful Valez-Mitchell woman.  So I don't really know the facts of the matter other than to say, I would venture that the pool of American's following this case on the nightly news via the Nancy Grace/Valez-Mitchell/Van Susterin Comedy troupe were much more biased in their opinion then the 12 jurors who judged Anthony.
> ...



I disagree.  She even has you watching bro.  SHE WINS HERE.


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> *Living the rest of your life with the name Casey Anthony will most likely be a severe punishment*.  I see this as a failure of the prosecution.  I also hope any of us would be found innocent if reasonable doubt of motive, time line, weapon and opportunity were not overcome.



I disagree.  YOu dont see a movie/book/exclusive photo opportunity happening here?

If I do something wrong, I want to live with my name and not spend the rest of my life in prison as well.  I believe in Karma, but sometimes it just doesnt work out too well.  

This woman will party like no ones business just like she did during those 31 days when the baby was "missing".   Dont worry about her, she will unfortunatly do just fine and not be behind bars for much longer, just like I predicted.

There is no way someone "like" her was going to do real time.


----------



## oreo (Jul 5, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...




I  have been listening to some of this case--and about the decision--I guess just not enough forensic evidence to even determine the cause of death.  I believe the mother was guilty--but it's the "beyond a reasonable doubt"--and the instructions that a juror receives from the judge--that is capable of turning ones opinion within seconds.  They get so caught up in the instructions from the judge--that they literally forget what they have heard as evidence over the past several weeks.  And it was all circumstantial evidence--which is bound to give some "doubt" as did she murder this girl--was it an accident that she wanted to cover up, etc. etc. etc.

I think if the prosecutors would have gone after her for 2nd degree murder or manslaughter we would have had a guilty verdict.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 5, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't followed this case, other then to do my damndest to avoid Nancy Grace and that God awful Valez-Mitchell woman.  So I don't really know the facts of the matter other than to say, I would venture that the pool of American's following this case on the nightly news via the Nancy Grace/Valez-Mitchell/Van Susterin Comedy troupe were much more biased in their opinion then the 12 jurors who judged Anthony.
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 5, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



As an attorney you know the standard is different for civil vis a vis criminal trials.  And, of course that's not the only difference.  A criminal defense need only raise a reasonable doubt, a prosecutor must prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt, and the decision must be 12-0.  I'm not familiar with a judges instructions on a civil case, but I imagine character of the plaintiff and defendant come into play and influence juries more in civil matters than in a capital murder trial.  At least that seems to be true in the Casey Anthony case.

Do juries get it wrong?  Sure, the system isn't perfect.  That said, the ADA didn't prove his case.  It's pretty damn hard to prove murder one when the ME can't testify as to the cause of death.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 5, 2011)

Geez this thread is awful hostile. All because something unrelated to our personal lives. Even my ex-wife was in a hostile mood today. It's just nuts to let external factors control your emotions like this. 

Just my two cents..... Carry on ripping each other apart over someone else's actions or lack there of


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is she guilty in your opinion?



My opinion does not matter.  Only the twelve people that found her not guilty had an unbiased look at the information and they found the case not compelling.

All of you morons that had some kind of opinion make me laugh long time.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 6, 2011)

Whats the big deal about this case anyway?  If this woman would of killed her child a few years earlier she would just had been exercising her "reproductive rights".


----------



## theHawk (Jul 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Let me guess, you also served with GayBikerSailor.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 6, 2011)

If 'beyond a reasonable doubt' was not there, then the jury got it right.

The verdict is in and that's it.

And, to the question - I imagine that juries can get it wrong and have gotten it wrong.  But, my observations over the years lead me to believe that juries get it right most of the time.


----------



## barry1960 (Jul 6, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



Well the jury did not find her innocent because they liked her. She was not likeable.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2011)

The prosecution, much to my dismay, failed (1) to make the jury understand the concept of circumstantial evidence in our jurisprudence and (2) to convince the jury that circumstantially the evidence beyond reasonable doubt pointed out that Casey was the guilty one.

No justice for the baby, but there it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2011)

The prosecution, much to my dismay, failed (1) to make the jury understand the concept of circumstantial evidence in our jurisprudence and (2) to convince the jury that circumstantially the evidence beyond reasonable doubt pointed out that Casey was the guilty one.

No justice for the baby, but there it is.


----------



## Grace (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. Tempers are flaring.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2011)

> Judge Allows Civil Case Brought by 'Baby Sitter' Against Casey Anthony to Proceed
> 
> ORLANDO, Fla.   A judge is allowing a civil lawsuit to proceed, for now, against a Florida mother charged with killing her toddler daughter last year.
> 
> ...



How this turns out may answer whether the murderer be allowed to exploit Caylee and benefit from the notoriety of her trial.  Zanny the nanny will be allowed money and punitive damages.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> The prosecution, much to my dismay, failed (1) to make the jury understand the concept of circumstantial evidence in our jurisprudence and (2) to convince the jury that circumstantially the evidence beyond reasonable doubt pointed out that Casey was the guilty one.
> 
> No justice for the baby, but there it is.



Ahhhhh, some sanity hidden in the hysteria.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> > Judge Allows Civil Case Brought by 'Baby Sitter' Against Casey Anthony to Proceed
> >
> > ORLANDO, Fla.   A judge is allowing a civil lawsuit to proceed, for now, against a Florida mother charged with killing her toddler daughter last year.
> >
> ...



She was found 'not guilty'.... that means she's not 'the murderer'.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > Judge Allows Civil Case Brought by 'Baby Sitter' Against Casey Anthony to Proceed
> ...



  Oh ok..


----------



## California Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



You're not a 'lawyer', you're an ambulance chaser. 

And,  no, juries are not stupid.... individuals on a jury might be. 

Those of us who have no dog in the hunt in this case - say that maybe the lawyers need to do their fucking jobs better.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Juror number 11, the foreman, openly stated "I have a hard time handing out the death sentence. Juror number 4 "I have a hard time judging people."








Yep. Juries get it wrong and so do the attornies.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 6, 2011)

There are problems with juries mainly because those that are better equipped to actually be on a jury can and do easily get out of the requirement to do so.  There is also a difference in lawyers though likely not the case here but defiantly an issue in the OJ trial.  What do you thing a prosecutor makes vs. a defense attorney?  Now tell me where you think the best attorneys are&#8230; 

I can agree with much of the board here though in that the prosecutor should not have gone for the murder 1 and should have had a charge of criminal child neglect.  There was more than enough evidence for the child neglect.  I do think that she was guilty as sin though and it is a sad day to see jusctice go like that.  Sad indeed.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 6, 2011)

this trial was not at all like oj's...there was no fuck up on the prosecutions part....there was no great defense lawyer....like johnny and the boys......we can question the jurors to hell and back...it is over.....how did someone so guilty to us....look innocent to a jury....she didnt...but again....just because she is a liar does not make her a murder.....this will be one of the unsolved murders of our lifetimes....but in all fairness look at the jon benet murder...everyone was so sure it was the mother....and it turns out now it most likely was not the mother....i would rather have a trial with 12 jurors than a trial determined by public opinion.....we all knew chandra levy's killer...till he was found years later.....


----------



## mal (Jul 6, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



You Prefer Media Driven Lynch Mobs?...

Gut Feelings about how Trashy someone is in Regard to a Missing/Dead Child is not a Basis for System of Law.

If it was so Obvious that she Killed her Daughter then the Prosecution shouldn't have had an Issue Proving it.

It's better she go Free than someone be Wrongfully Executed because the Media has Decided to Convince everyone that someone is Guilty before a Jury has Decided.

Just my 2 cents.

And there are PLENTY of Dead Kids in this Country that nobody gives 2 shits and a fuck about how they Died...

The Media told you all to Care about this, so you did.



peace...


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

mal said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> ...



That's just bull. You know what made me sit up and take notice? The 9-11 call. "Somethings wrong! I can find my grandaughter, I finally found my daughter and the car but I can't find my grandaughter Caylee. Something's wrong I found the car and it smells like there's been a dead body in the damn car. But all that matter not a jot now, her monster mom has been set free and we can nver try anyone else cause we don't know how she died. so say the jury.. which was made up of people who "find it hard to judge people" and who "will find it hard to give the death penalty. The blame lies with the jury and the lawyers who agreed to let them sit on that jury. They had their ears plugged up. Now I hope I'm done.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 6, 2011)

They should have injected her with sodium pentathol.  Harmless for her, and we'd know what happened to Little Caylee.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 6, 2011)

Any company, group, or entity that gives her monetary gain from the death of her daughter needs to be boycotted and made an example of.  There is no way that this woman should become rich from the death of a little girl that she forgot about for over a month.  Just saying...


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Cheney Mason says "Hello from Orlando"



Classy!


----------



## mal (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



No Seriously... No Media Circus... No Threads like this... No Facebook Chains to keep the light on for her...

It's this Simple...

We don't Convict on Feelings...

We don't Execute on Gut Instincts...

Knowing and Proving are two entirely Different things.

The Prosecution could NOT Prove she Murdered her Daughter.

How you and I FEEL about that is Irrelevant in the Eyes of the Law.



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Any company, group, or entity that gives her monetary gain from the death of her daughter needs to be boycotted and made an example of.  There is no way that this woman should become rich from the death of a little girl that she forgot about for over a month.  Just saying...



Yes, punish anyone who dares to go against public opinion.


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 6, 2011)

The jury is often the most interesting unknown of a trial. A child is dead either from accident or willful accident but there is no way any of us will know. The defense's drowning scenario made no sense at all, this was her grandfather and as a grandfather I cannot buy into his subsequent behavior as acting. It would have been too tragic and painful, he'd have to be satan reincarnated. Having served on criminal cases, one a murder one case, and have been a character witness on a murder one case, I can only say good luck. I sat in a room with Jurors who wanted to continue discussion so they could skip work - seriously. When a jury is picked, there is a questionnaire and brief interview, if one can read people or know what a certain individual could/would think given their background of religion, family, and education you can aim towards your conclusion. May work, may not. Juries are fickle. Law likes to think law exists on some formal level, but in the end law exists in the minds of a person who sees things as they see them. And don't for a second assume people in a jury room are not affected by others, the jury leader can have great control in the outcome if there are no challenges. 

"I shall proceed ... on the assumption that people sometimes or often do vote their considered and impartial opinions.  It is by no means invariably true, but a normative theory of law and politics needs an aspirational quality, and this is mine."  Jeremy Waldron


----------



## Si modo (Jul 6, 2011)

mal said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...


Exactly. And, God bless America.


----------



## mal (Jul 6, 2011)

Knowing and Proving are Entirely Different things...

The State could NOT Prove the Mother did it.

Whether or not any of us Feel she is Guilty, we don't Convict on Feelings...

We Convict on Fact, Evidence and Proof.

The State Failed Miserably to Prove anything, and much of that Failure was out of their Control.

Sometimes Justice can't be Served.

Get the Fuck over it already.



peace...


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 6, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > Judge Allows Civil Case Brought by 'Baby Sitter' Against Casey Anthony to Proceed
> ...



Technically it means she was not proven to be the murderer "beyond reasonable" doubt.
Someone needs to re-define reasonable.  Just because it comes out of a guy with a fancy college degrees mouth doesn't mean it is reasonable.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

This has me thinking, if Osama Bin Laden was put on trial here in the US he would probably get off, is there really any solid evidence tying him to 9/11? everything is circumstancial.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> This has me thinking, if Osama Bin Laden was put on trial here in the US he would probably get off, is there really any solid evidence tying him to 9/11? everything is circumstancial.



Nope, we have him on tape discussing it. Of course some claim the tape is fake....


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This has me thinking, if Osama Bin Laden was put on trial here in the US he would probably get off, is there really any solid evidence tying him to 9/11? everything is circumstancial.
> ...



I've lost faith in our legal system, I think with a good enough legal team he could walk.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



I think you are spot on, professional juries might be the way to go.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> ...




I can see the TV ads now.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 6, 2011)

O.J. Simpson was a miscarriage of justice due to celebrity.  This case was very different.  Poor evidence trail with a prosecutor's arrogance on full display.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jul 6, 2011)

What say you now?.... all you media-hypnotized Casey haters? 
You're all reside in the Land of the Lemming where you fuel your thoughts based on how others react. No one thinks for themselves any longer.

And if you DID you would have all seen there wasn't a shed of evidence showing she killed her child. 
But everyone wanted to play these arm-chair psychiatrists and convict her on how she acted afterward because the mainstream media kept replaying the same old video tapes.

You're nothing but a flock of Sheeple.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> What say you now?.... all you media-hypnotized Casey haters?
> You're all reside in the Land of the Lemming where you fuel your thoughts based on how others react. No one thinks for themselves any longer.
> 
> And if you DID you would have all seen there wasn't a shed of evidence showing she killed her child.
> ...



Go fuck yourself.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Point well taken.  (I did not watch her, by the way - I had other things to do, like rearranging my sock drawer.)


----------



## waltky (Jul 6, 2011)

Uncle Ferd knew she was gonna get away with it when she went into her cryin' jag, cause dat's how womens gets away with stuff...

*How the Casey Anthony case came apart*
_6 July`11 - All summer, the case against Casey Anthony in an Orlando courtroom had audiences discussing her life as if she were the star of a reality television show._


> The narrative became familiar: Hard-partying single mother fails to report her toddler missing for a month, then lies to police about a kidnapping by a non-existent nanny. Then there was the suspiciously foul smell in the trunk of the mother's car before Caylee Anthony's remains were found in a wooded area.  Inside Courtroom 23, however, the seven women and five men of the jury in the Anthony case had to look beyond the salacious details and decide: Was there enough evidence to prove Casey Anthony killed her 2-year-old daughter, Caylee?
> 
> Their answer was no. On Tuesday, the jury acquitted Anthony, 25, of murdering her child in June 2008.  The reason, legal analysts and court watchers said, is that despite the seemingly endless hype surrounding the investigation and trial, the prosecution's case simply didn't hold up. There was no forensic evidence &#8212; such as DNA or fingerprints &#8212; directly linking Anthony to her daughter's death. In fact, the precise cause of the girl's death was unclear.  "The prosecution put out a lot of dots, but they couldn't connect them," says Lawrence Kobilinsky, chairman of the Department of Sciences at John Jay College of Criminal Justice in New York. Kobilinsky had advised Anthony's attorneys on the forensic case against her but was not involved in the trial.
> 
> ...



See also:

Video *Casey Anthony: Alternate Juror Calls Her 'Good Mother'*


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 6, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> O.J. Simpson was a miscarriage of justice due to celebrity.  This case was very different.  Poor evidence trail with a prosecutor's arrogance on full display.



The Simpson evidence (Blood) was certainly stronger.  Still comes down to soul-less defense attorney's throwing out bullshit defense claims that are irrelevant to the evidence that happen to stick.  
Nothing reasonable about the "reasonable" doubt in either of these cases.


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 6, 2011)

R.D. said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to first know who the father of deceased child is. I think if Casey Anthony's deceased child was product or rape and/or incest, it just may explain a lot about this case.
> ...



Not a moot point. There is something fishy about the Casey Anthony case. Since it is alleged parents helped with cover-up, does it not bother you that the prosecutor was not also after parents as accessories? 

I think Casey Anthony, as alleged by her counsel, is a victim of in house sexual abuse and deceased child may have been product - which would explain why parents would help cover-up whatever happened. I am however* at peace with the NOT GUILTY verdict*. I prefer to see even a possible guilty walk, than see an innocent penalized.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > O.J. Simpson was a miscarriage of justice due to celebrity.  This case was very different.  Poor evidence trail with a prosecutor's arrogance on full display.
> ...



With the simpson case you had a cause of death, method of death, blood traces, and alot more what would be considered hard evidence than in the CA trial.

The lack of a cause of death is a huge issue when it comes to murder/manslaughter as a charge. the lack of her leaving anything at the scence that could be directly linked to her person, not just her property was another big issue. 

They should have gone for lesser charges, such as criminally negligent homicde, which might have been provable.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 6, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> What say you now?.... all you media-hypnotized Casey haters?
> You're all reside in the Land of the Lemming where you fuel your thoughts based on how others react. No one thinks for themselves any longer.
> 
> And if you DID you would have all seen there wasn't a shed of evidence showing she killed her child.
> ...



How many decomposing bodies have you had in your car?


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 6, 2011)

If my daughter accidently drowned, I lied to my parents and police about a ficticious babysitter and/or father having her for 31 days, drove around with her body in my car for three weeks and finally dumped her body in the woods I'd expect to be executed to clear out the gene pool as much as anything.


----------



## Liability (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> This has me thinking, if Osama Bin Laden was put on trial here in the US he would probably get off, is there really any solid evidence tying him to 9/11? everything is circumstancial.



Off hand I'd say that his claims of responsibility (even as off-set by his contradictory denials of responsibility) would constitute evidence which a jury could credit.  And that's not circumstantial.

But, thankfully, the piece of shit got his skull ventilated -- so we don't have to worry about giving the scumbag a trial.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> If my daughter accidently drowned, I lied to my parents and police about a ficticious babysitter and/or father having her for 31 days, drove around with her body in my car for three weeks and finally dumped her body in the woods I'd expect to be executed to clear out the gene pool as much as anything.



For all we know she might be a sociopath/pychopath. Its rare to find female ones but they exist, but her show of emotion only when items related to herself occured may be an indicator of this type of personality disorder.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

So basically if you kill someone, keep the body away from the authorities for at least 30 days and the case is a slam dunk? everything is circumstancial at best at that point.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> So basically if you kill someone, keep the body away from the authorities for at least 30 days and the case is a slam dunk? everything is circumstancial at best at that point.



It's true and it's tragic that basically this is only possible in the murder of a small child or possibly a homeless person.
No one is asking where they are or expects to see them on a daily basis necessarily.
You can stash the body a while and then find a suitable dumping ground.  All forensic evidence is contaminated.  Common sense is not reasonable doubt.


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 6, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...




Jurors are humans having emotions and are bound to make sentimental decisions: I, pro se, took a false imprisonment case in Texas court to jury, made a case that got judge, defense counsel and jurors leaving me complimentary notes. I won case with less than 15 minutes jury deliberation, but got crappy award because jurors thought I did not look like I needed much money and defendant looked pitiful! 

As per Casey Anthony: You forget that the prosecutor has burden of proof and I do not think prosecutor proved case beyond doubt:

1). Prosecutor built case on mere speculation.

2). Assuming child was murdered by Casey and parents covered up, why then were parents not named as defendants?

3). I think Casey Anthony is victim of incest and child may have been product, and reason parents would have helped with cover-up to suppress possible beans spilling by Casey.

4). If Casey indeed murdered her child, I think research would show Casey's father and possible sire of deceased child, George Anthony, has ties with his community and is being protected by State after consideration of implications.


Counsel, *I am at peace with the NOT GUILTY verdict in this case*. Just too many inclusive issues. Thus, I would rather see a guilty walk, than see an innocent punished.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 6, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm? Yeah........I've sat on a jury.  The other side of the equation here is that most lawyers are total dicks who play fast and lose with the "facts".  Perhaps the legal profession should be nonprofit so earning big fees isn't a motivating factor when trying to arrive at "justice".  One bad idea begats another, huh?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So basically if you kill someone, keep the body away from the authorities for at least 30 days and the case is a slam dunk? everything is circumstancial at best at that point.
> ...



Hell if you find a good place for the body, there isn't too much that can be done. No body, no trial.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 6, 2011)

mal said:


> Knowing and Proving are Entirely Different things...
> 
> The State could NOT Prove the Mother did it.
> 
> ...



Tell Caylee that...Oh wait, she's dead.  We all know the **** shut her fucking hole so that she'd walk.  Nice, tot mom.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 6, 2011)

DayDreamer said:


> What say you now?.... all you media-hypnotized Casey haters?
> You're all reside in the Land of the Lemming where you fuel your thoughts based on how others react. No one thinks for themselves any longer.
> 
> And if you DID you would have all seen there wasn't a shed of evidence showing she killed her child.
> ...



Because we don't believe she's guilty?  She was the MOM, dumbass. She never spoke up, because she's a fucking wuss.  You're the sheeple, for not being honest.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Casey Anthony has brought light and hope to the hearts of murderers everywhere.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 6, 2011)

Newby said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



If you can't see the difference between a woman using contraception, and this woman who murdered her child I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Casey Anthony has brought light and hope to the hearts of murderers everywhere.



What an odd and untrue thing to say.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Casey Anthony has brought light and hope to the hearts of murderers everywhere.
> ...



How so? if I was a murderer this whole trial has given me new angles to work on.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 6, 2011)

Casey will get busted for something else down the road.  That is where the parallel to O.J. comes in.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

FindLaw KnowledgeBase.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"Better 10 Guilty Men Go Free than to Convict a Single Innocent Man"*

Article provided by Kansas City Criminal Defense Attorney - Paul Cramm 

*The essence of this quote forms the very cornerstone of the system of justice that separates the United States from virtually every other civilized nation.* Think about the presumption of innocence; the requirement of proof beyond reasonable doubt; the requirement of a unanimous jury verdict. These core elements of our system of criminal justice all flow directly from the premise that the wrongful conviction of a single innocent person is ten times worse than a guilty person going unpunished.

Many of us are instinctively patriotic; downright jingoistic about the protections afforded us by the Bill of Rights: the right to be free from unlawful search and seizure of our person or effects; the right to remain silent if accused of wrongdoing; the right to be represented by counsel; the right to a trial by jury.

We take off our hats and hold our hands over our hearts when we hear the national anthem at a sporting event. We get misty eyed at images of our enlisted men and women returning from active duty. We hang our flags on Memorial Day, Veterans Day the Fourth of July and Presidents Day.

How many of us, however, grumble disparagingly under our breath during the evening news when a photograph of a suspect is displayed during a report of a criminal investigation, based on nothing more than the suspect's race, ethnicity or socio-economic status? How many of us could truly be fair and impartial jurors in a criminal case after we have seen or read wholly unsubstantiated news accounts of the alleged incident? How many of us refrain from commenting about sensational and salacious tidbits spread about a criminal case we have seen or heard about on the news? How many of us would honestly and sincerely honor the Defendant's Constitutional Presumption of Innocence?

If you grew up in an upper middle class (or better) family and neighborhood, there may not be anyone in your immediate or extended family who has ever even been accused, let alone convicted, of a criminal offense. Its possible that someone in your family got a DUI on his or her way home from the annual company Christmas party, or maybe someone in your family got caught with a misdemeanor amount of marijuana while in high school or college. But the reality is that true, firsthand experience with the criminal justice system is rare among most middle and upper class registered voters: the people most likely to be called for Jury Duty.

We live in truly amazing times. An event can occur in New York and someone in Los Angeles can log on to a near "real time" live video feed. We can call from San Diego to Maine on our cell phones, from our cars, and tell each other the events of our day. News media like CNN and MSNBC provide round-the-clock coverage of national and international events. Cable networks provide real-time coverage of trials across the nation. All of this provides us access to information that may be deemed wholly unsubstantiated, unreliable and inadmissible at the ultimate trial of a sensationalized crime.

Thus, can we be "good jurors" in today's day and age? Are we able to decide cases based solely on evidence admitted into court, regardless of what we may have seen or heard about a case from local and sometimes national or even international news media? Often times being fed dramatized information from the day of the crime, which happened long before trial was scheduled? Moreover, do we all still agree that it truly is Better that 10 guilty men go free than to convict a single innocent man or has it become too easy to ignore the reality of wrongful conviction; as long as it isn't happening to our own neighbors?

The Innocence Project has now had some 100 death sentences overturned based upon post-conviction evidence. According to their study of the first 70 cases reversed:

 Over 30 of them involved prosecutorial misconduct. 
 Over 30 of them involved police misconduct which led to wrongful convictions. 
 Approximately 15 of them involved false witness testimony. 
 34% of the police misconduct cases involved suppression of exculpatory evidence. 
 11% involved outright evidence fabrication. 
 37% of the prosecutorial misconduct cases involved concealing exculpatory evidence. 
 25% involved knowing use of false testimony.

Keep in mind; these statistics involve Death Penalty cases wherein the State sought to literally kill the innocent person who happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.

How many of those 100 innocent, wrongly accused citizens were convicted in the media before jury selection ever began in their trial? How many were wholly deprived of their Constitutional Presumption of Innocence? If we allow ourselves to make watershed decisions far "upstream" about whom is and is not deserving of the protections afforded by our Constitution, our entire system of justice becomes a hollow shell with a predetermined outcome.

I recently had the privilege of meeting Dennis Fritz at local book club meeting to discuss his book Journey toward Justice. Dennis was charged along with Ronald Williamson for the murder in Ada Oklahoma that prompted John Grisham to write The Innocent Man. In Dennis book, he describes in a way that only first-hand experience allows what it was like to be accused, arrested, tried, convicted and imprisoned for 11 years for a crime he did not commit. The fact that OUR esteemed system of justice is responsible for what happened to this innocent man is chilling. We all need to remember that our system of justice is what truly separates us from all other civilized nations. The way we as a community treat those accused of crimes defines us as a nation. We must treat those accused of heinous crime with blind and impartial fairness as much for them as we do for our own integrity.

"Better 10 Guilty Men Go Free than to Convict a Single Innocent Man"


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 6, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Casey will get busted for something else down the road.  That is where the parallel to O.J. comes in.



Remember the end of the flick "Casino"?  I think Casey ends up similar to Sharon Stone's character.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Casey will get busted for something else down the road.  That is where the parallel to O.J. comes in.
> ...



I'd rather she end up like Joe Pesci's character.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



Yes, moron you are right. The parents covered it up. That's exactly why Cindy Anthony called 9-11. Stupid people like you do not good jurors make.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



all ya gotta do is rot the body til they can't tell how she died then ya walk.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Exactly, hopefully in the future we can come up with some better technology to deal with this sort of thing.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> ...



This freaking board has more people claiming to be lawyers than there are fish in the ocean. And if you are a lawyer then God help us.


----------



## Steelplate (Jul 6, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... don't you pine for the good ol' days? The Inquisition, Salem Witch Trials....
> ...



One fucking letter with the same phonetic... sue me.

Look... I understand the emotion and anger. Let me ask you something. Are you folks who are lamenting this decision religious people? I am, and if she's guilty, she'll pay. As far as I'm concerned, there's a reason our Court system has the whole "innocent until PROVEN guilty" thing. Because it's far better to have a guilty person go free than to execute an innocent. That's why the burden of proof is on the Prosecution and why we are heard by a jury of our peers.

You folks do realize that those of you who were glued to the TV know more about the trial than the jury does, don't you? All of those times that the jury was dismissed while the lawyers argued on admissibility of evidence and testimony and procedure? You got to see that... the jury didn't. So you have more information to base your opinion on than they did. 
Furthermore, the jury was sequestered. They had no access to media at all. You have that bitch, Nancy Grace convicting her by the opening statements on CNN. So therefore, your opinion is further swayed by things like that.

If it was your child on trial... would you want the Jury to hear public sentiment and the rantings of the media? Gimme a break.

let God do the judging.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > The great american jury DID NOT fuck up the Anthony case. The prosecution couldn't link her to the death. The evidence other than impeachment of the suspect was just not there!
> ...



The evidence is very compelling that she lied to police, who wouldn't convict her of it?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Why did she lie to the police? shes innocent right?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 6, 2011)

All these two cases prove is that our culture is dominated by Sensationalism Promoting Media.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I like William Joyce's idea of having professional jurors.
> 
> Because the average IQ of American citizens has dropped into the two digit category.



Not to mention having a PhD will get you cut from the jury faster than prejudice.  That just shows me that they do not want intelligent jurors.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

theHawk said:


> Whats the big deal about this case anyway?  If this woman would of killed her child a few years earlier she would just had been exercising her "reproductive rights".



Murder is illegal.


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I like William Joyce's idea of having professional jurors.
> ...



that's untrue. but if your expertise is in an area that is the subject of the trial, no, you aren't going to be chosen for the jury. you are supposed to be educated by the experts the lawyers put on the stand... same as you cannot go to the scene at which an accident happened.

the jury did not hear the same things or see the same things as the public saw and heard. (including commentary designed to sway the opinion of viewers). the jury felt, according to what i heard today, that the evidence of murder, particularly capital murder, was not proven BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT. The entire case was circumstantial and there was no evidence of cause of death. there was also conflicting testimony about the odor in the car. 

jurors won't put someone to death based on that... no matter how much you may "feel" a case should go a certain way.


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the big deal about this case anyway?  If this woman would of killed her child a few years earlier she would just had been exercising her "reproductive rights".
> ...



ignore him. he's trolling and being an imbecile.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


That's why I was stunned when I was chosen for a jury trial in a wrongful termination case at a chemical processing plant.  I was in grad school for my PhD in chemistry at the time and already had a BS in chemical engineering at the time.

Neither attorney disqualified me.

We found for the corporation, btw.  The guy was shitcanned for being a slacker.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> ...



If we are to be judged by a jury of our peers, only professional criminals would be afforded trial by jury.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



We should turn Manson loose. There is no evidence that he killed a single soul.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Yup, it was all circumstancial, he didn't actually do the killings his minions did, and they testified to such in court.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Charles Manson would get acquited if he went to trial in America today.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Charles Manson would get acquited if he went to trial in America today.



As well he should be.


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

Si modo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



in that case, the actual chemistry wasn't at issue. discrimination was. and you aren't a discrimination attorney. nor had you had any discrimination claims filed by or against you, i'd assume. so there wouldn't have been any danger of your particular field improperly influencing the other jurors or your own decision... at least not that i could see.

discrimination cases are rough. basically, the sole reason for the firing has to be discriminatory. if there is no reason or any reason at all, except in the face of a contract to the contrary, the firing is going to be sustained... well, as long as the "reason" isn't subterfuge.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 6, 2011)

A bit off topic question.  Casey Anthony is to be sentenced tomorrow, why no presentence investigation?  Did defense wave or does Florida not order PSI's on misdemeanor convictions?


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Charles Manson would get acquited if he went to trial in America today.
> ...



Do you know how stupid you are making yourself look?  Do you care?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No, I do not care. There is not a shred of evidence that Manson ever killed anybody. That's a fact Jack. He should be set loose.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> A bit off topic question.  Casey Anthony is to be sentenced tomorrow, why no presentence investigation?  Did defense wave or does Florida not order PSI's on misdemeanor convictions?



 investigation for what? lying?  don't you think Florida has wasted enough of the taxpayer's money. And then that stupid classy defense attorney gave all of America his middle finger. Shit just open the door and let her go..


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

Burden of proof
A duty placed upon a civil or criminal defendant to prove or disprove a disputed fact.

Burden of proof can define the duty placed upon a party to prove or disprove a disputed fact, or it can define which party bears this burden. In criminal cases, the burden of proof is placed on the prosecution, who must demonstrate that the defendant is guilty before a jury may convict him or her. But in some jurisdiction, the defendant has the burden of establishing the existence of certain facts that give rise to a defense, such as the insanity plea. In civil cases, the plaintiff is normally charged with the burden of proof, but the defendant can be required to establish certain defenses.

Burden of proof can also define the burden of persuasion, or the quantum of proof by which the party with the burden of proof must establish or refute a disputed factual issue. In criminal cases, the prosecution must prove the defendant's guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.

Judges explain the reasonable doubt standard to jurors in a number of ways. Federal jury instructions provide that proof beyond a reasonable doubt is "proof of such a convincing character that a reasonable person would not hesitate to act upon it in the most important of his own affairs." State judges typically describe the standard by telling jurors that they possess a reasonable doubt as to the defendant's guilt if, based on all the evidence in the case, they would be uncomfortable with a criminal conviction. In giving the reasonable doubt instruction, judges regularly remind jurors that a criminal conviction imposes a variety of hardships on a defendant, including public humiliation, incarceration, fines, and occasionally the forfeiture of property. *Reasonable doubt is the highest standard of proof used in any judicial proceeding.*Reasonable doubt is also a constitutionally mandated burden of proof in criminal proceedings. The U.S. Supreme Court has ruled that the Due Process Clause of the Fifth Amendment and Fourteenth Amendments to the federal constitution prohibit criminal defendants from being convicted on any quantum of evidence less than proof beyond a reasonable doubt. In re winship, 397 U.S. 358, 90 S. Ct. 1068, 23 L. Ed. 2D 368 (1970). Although the reasonable doubt standard is not specifically mentioned anywhere in the Constitution, the Court observed that the standard is so deeply rooted in the nation's history as to reflect the fundamental value that "it is far worse to convict an innocent man than to let a guilty man go free."

In civil litigation the standard of proof is either proof by a preponderance of the evidence or proof by clear and convincing evidence. Both are lower burdens of proof than beyond a reasonable doubt. A preponderance of the evidence simply means that one side has more evidence in its favor than the other, even by the smallest degree. Clear and convincing evidence is evidence that establishes the truth of a disputed fact by a high probability. Criminal trials employ a higher standard of proof because criminal defendants often face the deprivation of life or liberty if convicted while civil defendants generally only face an order to pay money damages if the plaintiff prevails.

Burden of proof - Definition, Court Cases, Articles, History - LawBrain


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 6, 2011)

Si modo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



I was selected some years back for an age discrimination suit.  The guy fired was a really nice guy.  Had great character witnesses.  As the case unfolded, the real reason he was fired (reading between the lines) was because he was aware of an affair going on between  two upper management people.  The lady involved in the affair came to him (he was something of the office grandfatherly type) asking why people were treating her so weird and he told her why.  She freaked.  Her boyfriend freaked.  They built a "case" of poor performance against him and used that as the reason to fire him.  He knew he couldn't win his case based on that since Oklahoma is an "at will work" state.  The judge later told us after the trial why he allowed the age suit.  A senior management person had come to their office and done a company town hall meeting and told this guy, "you know, they are getting rid of us gray hairs".  As poorly as this guy had been fucked over by his company and as much as we wanted to find for him and penalize the company, in the final analysis he was not fired because of his age.  He was fired for knowing dirt on someone in a high place.  That was not what the case was about.  Judges give very specific instructions to the jury and as much as we wanted to help the guy, we couldn't.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Burden of proof
> A duty placed upon a civil or criminal defendant to prove or disprove a disputed fact.
> 
> Burden of proof can define the duty placed upon a party to prove or disprove a disputed fact, or it can define which party bears this burden. In criminal cases, the burden of proof is placed on the prosecution, who must demonstrate that the defendant is guilty before a jury may convict him or her. But in some jurisdiction, the defendant has the burden of establishing the existence of certain facts that give rise to a defense, such as the insanity plea. In civil cases, the plaintiff is normally charged with the burden of proof, but the defendant can be required to establish certain defenses.
> ...



that's a nice lecture innit? but?????? what???? juror number 4 said she had a hard time judging people. juror number 11 said he would have a hard time giving out the death penalty, they made him foreman. The put cotton in their ears and didn't hear a lick of the evidence. I'm convinced.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> this trial was not at all like oj's...there was no fuck up on the prosecutions part....there was no great defense lawyer....like johnny and the boys......we can question the jurors to hell and back...it is over.....how did someone so guilty to us....look innocent to a jury....she didnt...but again....just because she is a liar does not make her a murder.....this will be one of the unsolved murders of our lifetimes....but in all fairness look at the jon benet murder...everyone was so sure it was the mother....and it turns out now it most likely was not the mother....i would rather have a trial with 12 jurors than a trial determined by public opinion.....we all knew chandra levy's killer...till he was found years later.....



There was a great fuck up by the prosecution.  It was trying to charge her with 1st degree murder without any evidence.  If they wanted to charge her with 1st degree murder they should have waited until they could get a break in the case that would provide enough evidence.  If they did not want to wait, they should have charged her with manslaughter and the neglect and lying to police charges.  I believe if they waited to charge her, something would have broken and that if they would not have charged her with 1st degree murder she would have been convicted of manslaughter.  Charging her with 1st degree murder made them come up with speculation that rarely flies with juries and in this case was probably not even the way it happened.  It forced them to show they really had no evidence.  Charging her with manslaughter they wouldn't need to speculate and could have just driven home the point that Caylee was in Casey's care and now she is dead, she was missing for 31 days and Casey didn't report it and went out and partied, something must have happened.  Though, I do blame the media coverage which probably made them feel forced into moving too quickly and charging her with too much.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

*Beyond a Reasonable Doubt*

*The standard that must be met by the prosecution's evidence in a criminal prosecution: that no other logical explanation can be derived from the facts except that the defendant committed the crime, thereby overcoming the presumption that a person is innocent until proven guilty.*
If the jurors or judge have no doubt as to the defendant's guilt, or if their only doubts are unreasonable doubts, then the prosecutor has proven the defendant's guilt beyond a reasonable doubt and the defendant should be pronounced guilty.

The term connotes that evidence establishes a particular point to a moral certainty and that it is beyond dispute that any reasonable alternative is possible. It does not mean that no doubt exists as to the accused's guilt, but only that no REASONABLE DOUBT is possible from the evidence presented.

Beyond a reasonable doubt is the highest standard of proof that must be met in any trial. In civil litigation, the standard of proof is either proof by a preponderance of the evidence or proof by clear and convincing evidence. These are lower burdens of proof. A preponderance of the evidence simply means that one side has more evidence in its favor than the other, even by the smallest degree. Clear and convincing proof is evidence that establishes a high probability that the fact sought to be proved is true. The main reason that the high proof standard of reasonable doubt is used in criminal trials is that such proceedings can result in the deprivation of a defendant's liberty or even in his or her death. These outcomes are far more severe than in civil trials, in which money damages are the common remedy.

"no other logical explanation can be derived" - apparently the jury saw other logical explanations which created reasonable doubt.  

Beyond a Reasonable Doubt - Definition, Court Cases, Articles, History - LawBrain

I may falsely assume that we here seek intellectual answers, so I am offering these documented definitions.  Or, maybe we just want to disparage the judicial system and each other...either way, carry on.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Common sense doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> *Beyond a Reasonable Doubt*
> 
> *The standard that must be met by the prosecution's evidence in a criminal prosecution: that no other logical explanation can be derived from the facts except that the defendant committed the crime, thereby overcoming the presumption that a person is innocent until proven guilty.*
> If the jurors or judge have no doubt as to the defendant's guilt, or if their only doubts are unreasonable doubts, then the prosecutor has proven the defendant's guilt beyond a reasonable doubt and the defendant should be pronounced guilty.
> ...



there will always be doubt. Kerry On


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 6, 2011)

American juries "get it wrong" all the time.

How many innocent people have been imprisoned or killed by our justice system?

Wrongful Executions, Center on Wrongful Convictions


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > A bit off topic question.  Casey Anthony is to be sentenced tomorrow, why no presentence investigation?  Did defense wave or does Florida not order PSI's on misdemeanor convictions?
> ...



Your ignorance is sometimes more astounding than your biases.  Do you have any idea of what is a presentence investigation?  Who does the PSI and what is their role in the criminal justice system?  I thought not.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Isn't the building of a false case against someone still fraud, or defamation of character? Its using falsehoods to affect the employment of someone, there has to be at least something not kosher with it. 

I agree on the age discrimination thing, it wasnt true, so you have to instruct the jury the right way.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

martybegan said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > If my daughter accidently drowned, I lied to my parents and police about a ficticious babysitter and/or father having her for 31 days, drove around with her body in my car for three weeks and finally dumped her body in the woods I'd expect to be executed to clear out the gene pool as much as anything.
> ...



Yeah, and the pathological lying, but it also makes me wonder about the molestation charges.  I know someone who has sociopathic personality disorder.  She lies constantly, you cannot even get a straight story out of her about her drive to the grocery store.  She can be nice, but you can be guaranteed it is for her benefit alone.  She only ever cries for herself.  She was molested by her father, her mother knew and ignored it and I often wonder if that is what caused her problems.  Not saying it is the case, or if it has anything to do with this case if it is true, just made me wonder.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Again you moron. You want to spend presentence investigation taxpayer money for lying? Here's a clue moron, their won't be a sentence. She'll arrive in front of the Judge who will give her time served and she'll be out by noon.

Oh, and I bolder your stupid sentence structure and you want to call me ignorant? Welldoyahuh?


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Why do you think she is innocent?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



Sociopathy is usually considered to be environment, pychopathy is usually considered genetic. Both terms are debated with regards to what they mean and what causes them.

To me her behavior in general falls under one of the two. The lack of empathy for anything except herself, the ability to ignore her daughter being missing/dead(whichever way) and go on with her life, as well has her ability to lie about anything lead to this type of personality disorder. 

Again, you usually see this more with men, but women have been known to have it.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Well, true it is only anecdotal, but I have been called for jury duty 10 times and as soon as they ask my level of education they excuse me, sometimes by the defense and sometimes by the prosecution.  It just depends, and then my stepfather told me no one wants too educated of a juror because they can sway everyone to their side with little effort because the others think they know better.  Even if that is not at all true.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



Because she was found NOT GUILTY turdroller.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Not guilty does not mean innocent.  Why are you obsessed with feces?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



It's the law of the land. She walks like the innocent lamb that she is.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Okay, whatever.  I am not sure many people think she is innocent in this or anything else really, so how does this add to the conversation?  Just another form of poop talking nonsense?  I am glad my children have outgrown that phase.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Lost faith in our legal system?  How can someone lose faith in the system when it actually worked?

I believe that Casey is a cold blooded murderer.  I have the "facts" as they have been laid out by the press and am absolutely convinced that Casey Anthony is at the very least a co-conspirator in the murder of her daughter.  But in this case, the system worked.  We don't let the press convict defendants... Thank God.

This was a very difficult case to prove for the prosecution.  They had little to no cold hard facts that they could present as evidence.  They had a tremendous amount of circumstantial evidence, much of which could also point to another murderer.  

The prosecution did the best with what they had to work with.  In this case, it seems evident that the guilty got away with it.  If I ever end up on the wrong side of a murder trial, I will be extremely glad to know that our system works as designed.

Immie


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 6, 2011)

*NOT GUILTY.*

Nothing showing that she was guilty of murder BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT.

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I have seen people go to prison with less evidence than Casey Anthony had, I'm sorry but I truly believe if you have a top notch legal team fighting for you like what Anthony had you can walk on pretty much any charge in this country.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Another one of those " I think she did it but the state didn't prove it" types.. Well, if the state didn't prove it why do you think it? That's the question of the day innit?


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I wasn't overly impressed with Casey's defense team.  What kid of defense team did Scott Peterson have?  I have never even heard of another case that was this speculative.  I fully believe Casey is responsible for her daughter's death, but I do not think it happened the way the prosecution presented it.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



Another one of those "I think she's guilty but the state didn't prove it types."  Well, if the state didn't prove it why do you think it?


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



If all I had to go on was what was presented to the jury, I might have doubts that she did it.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Well do tell, Einstein.. how did Caylee die?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Because the criminal justice system works under aristotilian black/white logic. Yes, No, Guilty, Not Guilty, with 99% guilty still being considered not guilty. 

People on the other hand can deal in things like "sort of, kind, of, most likely, almost certainly." based on a fuzzy logic approach to reasoning. This is more in line with civil procedure. Under civil codes, she would have been convicted in a heartbeat. Criminal, not so much. 

Laws create systems, and systems have rules. Opinion, on the other hand has no rules whatsover.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 6, 2011)

martybegan said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Being an at will work state, an employer can simply call you in and say you're gone.  What they can't do is mess with your civil rights.  Though the "evidence" was weak, that is what they built the case on and lost.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



For one, it makes no sense that she would kill Caylee because she wanted she party.  There was a much simpler way to achieve that.  If she actually murdered Caylee there must be another reason that actually makes sense.  Most likely she accidentally killed her through some kind of extreme neglect, like drugged her to keep her out of the way or left her in a hot car too long.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



The employer may be free and clear, but wouldn't the person making up the false claims be liable for libel or slander? I would hold the company itself free of liability, but the second the person went about creating false statements/documents/accusations of incompetence, they become liable, at least civilly, and maybe criminally.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Your the first person that I have read that stated that the defense in the Anthony trial was "top notch".  Everything I have seen and heard says that they got lucky because the prosecution had crap to work with.  

The "she drowned in the family pool" defense almost got Casey a date with the executioner's needle and would have if the prosecution had a lick of evidence actually linking Casey to the killing.

Immie


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 6, 2011)

Wanna hear my take?  

Casey got tired of not being able to go out partying.  She then researched cloroform on the computer to see how to make it.

One night, she overdosed the kid and she died.

Casey panicked and here we are.

I don't think she intentionally set out to do so, but when it happened, she panicked and tried to cover it up.

Interesting that she'd got off of the child abuse charge though.  If she'd reported it right away, she may have gotten nailed for that.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

martybegan said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



That's a nice lecture but it does not speak to the illogical statement. "I think she's guilty but the state did not prove it." Well, if the state didn't prove it why do you think it? 

It is logical though to say I think she's guilty and the state proved it." 


I think the "I think she's guilty but the state did not prove it" crowd just want to have their cake and eat it too. They seem to know she killed the kid but are happy she walked free. Poor little Caylee.. just let the body rot cause then we won't know how you died.  That's a good excuse.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I have believed it since the day that the news broke that Caylee was missing and had been missing for 31 days.  Nothing I have seen or heard since then has convinced me otherwise.  However, any reasonable person can look at the circumstantial evidence placed in the records and come away with the belief that it is possible that someone else killed Caylee.

It was a "gut feeling", but we don't convict on gut feelings.

Immie


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...




Too bad for you. The jury acquitted her on manslaughter, aggravated child abuse and first degree. Nice try though.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Maybe for other people, but for me its the fact that the majority of the evidence points to her doing SOMETHING to her daughter, but under criminal law it isnt enough to convict.

Why can't you get that?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

Alternate juror states:

Jurors Believed What George Told River Cruz About An Accident That Snowballed And Did Not Like How George Fought With Baez


Dr. Lillian Glass Body Language Blog


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

martybegan said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



The charges ranged from first degree, to manslaughter, to aggravated child abuse. She's as innocent as a lamb on all three accounts. Shame on you for thinking she did something to her child. She was a good MOM.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



Why not? she would not have been able to galavant around town like she did if she had a child to care for.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Casey Anthony did the best she could for her child.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 6, 2011)

martybegan said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Very often a job performance evaluation is totally subjective.  This guy wasn't screwing nuts on bolts on an assembly line.  If your boss says your job performance has dropped off, it becomes a matter of he said, she said.  In his case, the company was "cutting back" and since his performance had "dropped", it was "logical" to cut him lose.  He got screwed and there really was no way for him to win in court.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



And I'm betting Caylee is as grateful as all get out.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Justice was served in this trial, its win/win all around.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I'm betting Caylee is somewhere grinning "winning."  Yep


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



They will be re-united in heaven.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Maybe you should read the statues on all three crimes to see if they applied first. They have specifc qualifications. Note the word "Aggravated" in the child abuse charge. That means conditions above and beyond normal abuse/neglect, and you have to PROVE said conditions beyond a reasonable doubt.

Please stop using talking point retorts to my points, that may work on others, but I am replying with clear reasons why my positions are so.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

martybegan said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Listen.. Here's the bottom line bud. In every court room some one tells the truth and some one lies. Now it's evident you guys have chosed the liars to be the winners. It's just that simple. End of story. And the liar side was so damn effective that George and Cindy are now receiving death threats. Ain't that special?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I haven't chosen shit. I have analyzed, from what I know of the case, and of criminal law to determine my position. How the death threats to the parents relates to said position is beyond me. 

A verdict is not always the truth, nor does the truth always result in the proper verdict. Nothing is ever perfect. Those people foaming at the mouth over this "injustice" are in no way related to my view of both my opinion of her ACTUAL guilt, nor my view that the legal system reached the proper conclusions based on the presented evidence.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

martybegan said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Well, you choose the liars.

I heard the same evidence.


I choose to believe the prosecution's case and she'd lucky I wasn't on the jury.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



They did not fail at their jobs. The jury did, just as the jury failed Caylee and Robert Blake's wife.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



The problem is you didnt "hear" the PROSECUTIONS case. you have seen summaries of it, and even if you watched the whole thing, you heard stuff the jury did not hear in open court. So basically every approach and its arguments would be excluded. You also probably wouldnt be using the instructions given by the judge regarding what the law actually means as written.

Going by your own rules, and not the rules of the court is like yelling GO FISH during a texas hold'em tournament. They are both card games, but the rules are vastly different.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 6, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This has me thinking, if Osama Bin Laden was put on trial here in the US he would probably get off, is there really any solid evidence tying him to 9/11? everything is circumstancial.
> ...


 The reality of that matter is that the FBI DID NOT have the evidence to actually charge OBL with 9-11, and the tapes are proven to be faked, as well as others made by so called "terrorists".
OBL did not ever claim responsibility for 9-11.
Yet in the court of public opinion he was guilty, and even without proof, this nation set out on a course TO CAPTURE HIM "DEAD OR ALIVE", and well...we know the rest of that fiasco.

Back on point....
Yet the mother of the dead child, admitted to seeing her daughter drown, lying to cover it up, and wasn't even convicted  of anything of substance, relating to those matters? Even though the jury could have? Instead they convict her of lying, but don't consider what she lied about and covered up? Even though it was part of the evidence?
They fucked up, plan as day.
Say what you want to about whether the prosecution failed or not on the murder charges, the other charges of abuse, neglect and the subsequent cover up were evident.


----------



## imbalance (Jul 6, 2011)

If people want someone to direct their anger at, how about Nancy Grace?  But for Grace making this case a national one (for her own $$profit btw), Casey wouldn't have had such a complete defense team working pro bono for her.  If Casey had a public defender this whole time, or whatever mediocrity her parents could afford her, there's a decent chance we'd be looking at a different situation today.


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2011)

Real question here....who is worse.  This Casey Anthony woman or Nancy Grace?  Both will make money off a dead child.  

Its sickening really.


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2011)

theHawk said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Nope, but when we do talk about our Navy pasts, it brings back fond memories.  He and i had some similar collateral duties.  

As far as Salt Jones, I have known him since 88...Back in our fighter days.


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2011)

mal said:


> Knowing and Proving are Entirely Different things...
> 
> The State could NOT Prove the Mother did it.
> 
> ...



If this was Nancy Graces logic, she would be kicked off tv.


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > The jurors that didn't even believe in the child abuse and the manslaughter charges are fucking idiots. The murder 1 charge was a reach, but it's common sense she was guilty of the 2 other major crimes.
> ...



unlike you, someone who signs their name to a jury verdict actually has to look at what the elements of the case are and see if the prosecutor proved EVERY ONE OF THEM.

and no, the prosecutor did not prove cause of death beyond a reasonable doubt.... at least not according to the jurors.

you do not convict based on what you wish. you convict based on what the prosecutor PROVES. she had to prove nothing but only raise a reasonable doubt. and apparently she did.

are you about 12? your "analysis" and reaction makes me think you might be.

grow up. you sound pathetic.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Cheney Mason says "Hello from Orlando"
> ...



He'a dope.  His arguments and closing just about put everyone to sleep.  I thought they'd convict her just based on Cheney Mason's monotone voice alone..


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it looks like all of us were wrong the poll in this thread.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



I've learned my lesson. Hide the body let it rot. Then you can't say how it died. I walk.. That sound about right? Good. Oh and I have nothing to do with Mr. JOnes.Nothing.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



We're supposed to respect assholes like this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I thought Casey Anthonys Lawyer was very nice, humble, and respectful.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Sadly entomologists are now reluctant to testify anywhere. After that one crackpot swore to God and the Heavens almighty to convict Westerfield, no one else is coming out.

Sad. Very sad. Because it is a true science that can absolutely pin point time of death. But that one bastard, in that one case has tainted it for the lot of them. He was such a lying piece of shit.

I hate that bastard.


----------



## frazzledgear (Jul 6, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



What do you want to see it replaced with then?  A PROFESSIONAL jury as they have in some countries?  Major problems with that and far fewer remedies when it goes wrong as well.  You assume some GOVERNMENT controlled entity is better suited for hearing such cases?  You are aware of the RAMPANT corruption that occurs in such systems that are stacked against people based on their political views or financial status, right?  

There is no such thing as a perfect system of justice but as an innocent person I would take THIS system over ANY other in existence in the world because it is a system that allows the defendant to show where the state's case is flawed and the defendant to put on a vigorous defense.  A lot of people falsely assume our standards are quite common but in fact they are not.  In the UK a defendant can be forced to testify against himself thereby requiring a defendant to assist the government in making a case against him.  In most countries around the world a defendant is presumed GUILTY and must prove he is innocent of charges.  In most countries there is no such thing as a trial by a jury of one's peers and cases are heard by judges who then have two roles in a courtroom and not just one as they do in ours.  

I have never seen a system anywhere in the world that works better in favor of the individual who is up against the huge power of the state when charged with a crime and could be easily swamped under it.  Most in the world are set up to work in favor of the state.

Do juries get it wrong in our system?  Sure, it does anywhere in the world.  But do you REALLY think other countries are MORE likely to get it wrong in favor of the state -or the individual?   I think our system is STILL more likely to get it wrong in favor of the state but that rate I would bet is significantly lower than it is in just about any other country in the world.  You either believe it is better that one guilty man go free than one be falsely convicted -or you don't.  I happen to believe that while it is angering to see such blatantly guilty people go free as happened with OJ and Casey Anthony -it is still preferable than seeing an innocent person falsely convicted.  But that's me -I know there really are millions in the world who don't give a shit about the innocent and believe it is better to sacrifice the innocent if it increases the odds of also convicting the guilty.  I'm just not one of them.

*If you are really a lawyer and can't get through to a jury about what their oath really means and why they may NOT use any sympathy or antipathy as the basis for rendering their verdict -then you are a shitty lawyer who can't do his job. * Because plenty of lawyers both for the state and defense are able to do just that every single day in this country and really nice people who broke the law are still found guilty and really nasty people who did not break the law are acquitted in spite of the fact they are nasty people.  

I think Casey Anthony killed her child and this verdict was a total miscarriage of justice but I don't blame the jury as much for it as I do the state.  They overcharged her and the made it a death penalty case knowing full well that was never going to happen.  Even after watching that trial, I still don't know beyond a reasonable doubt if she deliberately killed her child or accidentally did it but I am convinced she is the only one responsible for her death, accidental or not.  I am just not convinced it was premeditated.  So why overcharge her with a level of crime they had to know (if they were any good as lawyers) they could not prove?  Did they do it to make a media circus out of her trial?  THEN they made some pretty significant mistakes that don't sit well with juries -including the failure to inform the jury that Casey's mother had already claimed SHE did those searches on the computer.  Juries are FAR more unforgiving of errors committed by prosecutors than they are defense attorneys -that's just a fact.  They expect government to be UP FRONT and show their case warts and all.  They expect defense attorneys to blow smoke up their asses but NOT the prosecution!  So the prosecution failed to tell the jury that Casey's mother had already claimed SHE made those computer searches -knocking out the "premeditation" right there.  She didn't suddenly claim it at trial but right off the bat as soon as computer experts found it.  But the prosecution failed to tell the jury about that fact and the jury was aware they would NEVER have known about it if the defense hadn't told them.  Thereby giving jurors the impression the prosecution had tried to hide information from them that was helpful to the defense.  Which would only increase suspicions of jurors that the prosecution was not above hiding OTHER information from them that supported the defense case.  

In the OJ case I blamed that idiot judge for allowing that trial to turn into a circus right in the courtroom and allowing the nonstop UNPROFESSIONAL behavior by all parties and stunts that had NO place in that courtroom and allowing the defense to engage in stunts NO other judge would have allowed from trying on a hard, shriveled glove from dried blood on top of a hand that already had a glove on in order to pretend it didn't fit and allowing the continued questioning of a witness who had taken the 5th, which is NEVER, NEVER allowed and is automatic reversible error when the prosecution does it because it allows jurors to get the false impression that person is taking the 5th regarding ALL those questions when in fact once they take the 5th for a question, they MUST do it for all even if it is a question they would have answered before taking the 5th!  But Ito allowed it knowing full well the state had NO recourse to fix that error -something a couple of jurors later said actually played a role in their decision to acquit OJ who were convinced the witness who took the 5th about using the "n" word and therefore had to continue, was asked if he had planted evidence at OJs house!  The jury later said they thought that had PROVED the cop planted evidence when he was actually locked into continuing taking the 5th no matter the question.  So the defense asked unrelated loaded questions knowing full well the impression the jury would take from it when he continued taking the 5th!  That was such a monumental and very basic error that even every law student was gasping!   Yet Ito, knowing full well the witness HAD to continue taking the 5th no matter what the question would be, allowed the defense to go on and ask unrelated, loaded questions in order to manipulate the jury into thinking the witness was all but admitting to having framed OJ.  It was a deliberate ploy by the defense to first get the guy to take the 5th over the "n" word and then ask him loaded questions about whether he had framed OJ they KNEW he couldn't answer after having taken the 5th!  That alone was such a monumental error by the JUDGE I think should have been removed from the bench for that one alone -and definitely for all his stupid rulings in totality.  

I think that judge believed the evidence against OJ was so overwhelming that 1/10th that amount would have EASILY convicted a non-celebrity and decided to show how "fair" he was by letting the defense get away with just about any bullshit they wanted to "prove" he got a fair trial, allowed the defense to engage in bullshit stunts no other judge would have tolerated in their courtroom and should not have been tolerated in that case.  Judge Ito bears the greatest blame for that total miscarriage of justice, nearly single-handedly got OJ acquitted in spite of such overwhelming evidence that if it were us, we'd be rotting in prison for it and setting the stage for the INSANE notion that  it takes far more evidence to convict a celebrity than it does "normal" people because one celebrity after another got away with murder after that case - and the prosecution carries the blame for the miscarriage of justice in the Casey Anthony trial.  

In most cases jurors cannot be expected to do a better job than those charged with making sure they understand not just the evidence, but the gravity of the situation, the oath they took, exactly what must be proven and what does NOT have to be proven (an alternate Casey Anthony juror said she thought they acquitted because the prosecution had not proven motive which is NEVER required -so why did this one who also sat there through the whole trial still come away believing the state had to prove motive?) and the emphasis of how allowing one's sympathy or antipathy will result in a grave miscarriage of justice that demeans our entire system.  

Jurors are just ordinary people who are given the rules by professionals who bear the entire burden for making sure they know and understand and are able to comply with the rules and the laws as given to them.  The people really running the show claim to be professionals and know how to do it -so nearly always when there is a failure and a miscarriage of justice, the real blame for that is nearly always going to be with those so-called professionals who failed to do their job and do it in a way that was perceived to be upfront and honest by jurors.  Like it or not juries hold the government and government witnesses to a higher standard than they do defense attorneys and their witnesses.  They KNOW what the defense is up to and are mentally prepared for that.  But they expect the state to be entirely up front, present a full, honest case that hasn't been cherry picked where they feel they are being manipulated to reach a certain verdict.  If they perceive the state is tailoring their evidence and keeping information from them because it favors the defense, they start looking for reasons to pick apart even more prosecution evidence and can usually find it.   

The prosecution in the Anthony case has no one but itself to blame by first overcharging her for a crime they already knew they couldn't prove and then the way they presented this case to the jury in a way that gave them the perception the prosecution was deliberately hiding any facts that favored the defense in order to manipulate them into reaching a guilty verdict.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 6, 2011)

Tiny dancer do you ever make positive posts or post without cussing?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



Jury members can be wrong. Jury members can be shopping for book deals and movie roles. Have we not seen this before?

Or are you still supporting OJ? 



Look, this case has been most interesting because the mother was a slut and a liar but yo do you understand where they were trying her?

its where all sluts and liars are in florida. jury of your peers. yuppers. sluts and liars.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone should be on meds or in a padded room. I won't mention names.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 6, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tiny dancer do you ever make positive posts or post without cussing?



Of course I do. 

Here's one I just made moments ago.



> Turkey, if memory serves me well was a serious conduit for Jews running for their lives. As was Holland.
> 
> Now though there is a serious problem with uber conservative Islamists who want to literally take out the moderates.
> 
> It's a time bomb I've been watching for some time.



I make many positive posts. But I also call bullshit when I see it.  I'm a Ted Nugent kinda born again after all. With a very native base and with a Newf attitude with rock and roll.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Baez could still be facing contempt charges.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 6, 2011)

We&#8217;ve finally reached the point of no return on absurdity in this nation.  And like all of the rest of the degradation in our society, we can thank the liberals for the nightmare.

For those of you who cry &#8220;beyond a reasonable doubt&#8221; as the &#8220;standard&#8221;, I say &#8211; why even have a trial?  By the very nature of that standard, everyone is 100% not guilty.  It&#8217;s impossible to ever reach beyond a reasonable doubt.  You could have 10,000 witnesses, the act video taped, the act photographed, and a fully signed confession by the perpetrator and I could EASILY create a &#8220;reasonable shadow of a doubt&#8221;.

First, I claim a thousand different mental aspects for my client to explain the signed confession.  He was afraid the police would beat him into the confession, the police actually did beat him into the confession, he suffered mental trauma as a child, he has a need for attention, he suffers from a condition in which he blames himself for all bad things that occur in the world, he suffers from severe mental anguish.  There, just filled an Olympic size swimming pool with &#8220;reasonable doubt&#8221;.  The signed confession is now useless by that standard.

Next, I subpoena the cell phones and watches of everyone in the court room that day, as well as the official clock in the courtroom.  I then show how each and every device shows a different time from another, and I then show how they also differ from the time stamp from both the video of the event and the digital pictures of the event.  The time frames are off from seconds, to ten&#8217;s of minutes (10, 20, etc.).  Those varying times proves that the video and pictures are not reliable because the time frame is off from the official police reports.  What can be trusted when the watches, cell phone, and court room clocks didn&#8217;t even match?  Additionally, how do you know that is actually my client?  Sure, it looks like him.  But lots of people look like someone else.  You can&#8217;t take DNA from the video and pictures and match it to my client.  Boom &#8211; I just filled a bank vault full with &#8220;reasonable doubt&#8221;.  So much for the video and the pictures!  They are now either inadmissible or must be disregarded by the juror using the rigid &#8220;reasonable doubt&#8221; standard.

Finally, I discredit the 10,000 witnesses in my sleep.  There was a phenomenon in which they all dreamed this!  It&#8217;s a conspiracy &#8211; they are all out to get my client.  How do any of them really know they were there &#8211; they could suffer from a condition that causes them to imagine things.  How come all the witnesses have a different account of what happened?  This just proves how unreliable humans are as &#8220;evidence&#8221;.  Bang &#8211; just created an ocean&#8217;s worth of &#8220;reasonable doubt&#8221;.

The point is, if a reason of doubt is the standard, then there is no point in holding a trial.  There is simply no such thing as &#8220;beyond a reasonable doubt&#8221;.  Even DNA evidence is 1 in a billion number.  Ok, so that leaves doubt that someone else in that billion could have the exact same DNA.  It&#8217;s not impossible; it&#8217;s 1 in a billion.  Well, there&#8217;s doubt.  At some point, these obnoxious jurors need to use some freaking COMMON SENSE.  Does common sense tell you that video, pictures, and 10,000 witnesses means the person is guilty.  Does COMMON SENSE tell you that a psychopathic, self-centered, pathological liar killed her own daughter when she doesn&#8217;t report her missing freaking child to the police, claims she&#8217;s doing her own &#8220;investigation&#8221;, has a trunk that smells like a dead body, shows ZERO grief over the fact that her daughter is missing while she&#8217;s partying, and whose daughter is finally found to have duct tape over her mouth which is forensically MATCHED to duct tape in her home????  Yes, common sense tells you she&#8217;s absolutely guilty.  History of people who have done this and acted this way tells us she is absolutely guilty.  Her actions tell us she is absolutely guilty.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 6, 2011)

Weve finally reached the point of no return on absurdity in this nation.  And like all of the rest of the degradation in our society, we can thank the liberals for the nightmare.

For those of you who cry beyond a reasonable doubt as the standard, I say  why even have a trial?  By the very nature of that standard, everyone is 100% not guilty.  Its impossible to ever reach beyond a reasonable doubt.  You could have 10,000 witnesses, the act video taped, the act photographed, and a fully signed confession by the perpetrator and I could EASILY create a reasonable shadow of a doubt.

First, I claim a thousand different mental aspects for my client to explain the signed confession.  He was afraid the police would beat him into the confession, the police actually did beat him into the confession, he suffered mental trauma as a child, he has a need for attention, he suffers from a condition in which he blames himself for all bad things that occur in the world, he suffers from severe mental anguish.  There, just filled an Olympic size swimming pool with reasonable doubt.  The signed confession is now useless by that standard.

Next, I subpoena the cell phones and watches of everyone in the court room that day, as well as the official clock in the courtroom.  I then show how each and every device shows a different time from another, and I then show how they also differ from the time stamp from both the video of the event and the digital pictures of the event.  The time frames are off from seconds, to tens of minutes (10, 20, etc.).  Those varying times proves that the video and pictures are not reliable because the time frame is off from the official police reports.  What can be trusted when the watches, cell phone, and court room clocks didnt even match?  Additionally, how do you know that is actually my client?  Sure, it looks like him.  But lots of people look like someone else.  You cant take DNA from the video and pictures and match it to my client.  Boom  I just filled a bank vault full with reasonable doubt.  So much for the video and the pictures!  They are now either inadmissible or must be disregarded by the juror using the rigid reasonable doubt standard.

Finally, I discredit the 10,000 witnesses in my sleep.  There was a phenomenon in which they all dreamed this!  Its a conspiracy  they are all out to get my client.  How do any of them really know they were there  they could suffer from a condition that causes them to imagine things.  How come all the witnesses have a different account of what happened?  This just proves how unreliable humans are as evidence.  Bang  just created an oceans worth of reasonable doubt.

The point is, if a reason of doubt is the standard, then there is no point in holding a trial.  There is simply no such thing as beyond a reasonable doubt.  Even DNA evidence is 1 in a billion number.  Ok, so that leaves doubt that someone else in that billion could have the exact same DNA.  Its not impossible; its 1 in a billion.  Well, theres doubt.  At some point, these obnoxious jurors need to use some freaking COMMON SENSE.  Does common sense tell you that video, pictures, and 10,000 witnesses means the person is guilty.  Does COMMON SENSE tell you that a psychopathic, self-centered, pathological liar killed her own daughter when she doesnt report her missing freaking child to the police, claims shes doing her own investigation, has a trunk that smells like a dead body, shows ZERO grief over the fact that her daughter is missing while shes partying, and whose daughter is finally found to have duct tape over her mouth which is forensically MATCHED to duct tape in her home????  Yes, common sense tells you shes absolutely guilty.  History of people who have done this and acted this way tells us she is absolutely guilty.  Her actions tell us she is absolutely guilty.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a real problem with this case. Despite having some fun with this all the Nancy Gray crap, at the end of the day we have a baby murdered.

Now if her mother is innocent, we OWE the baby and her mother a true manhunt and a better job to try to find this child's killer.

On the other hand, if the mother is truly the merciless murderer, we owe this baby another trial.

But alas, that won't happen. This is beyond sad.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Rottweiler said:


> Weve finally reached the point of no return on absurdity in this nation.  And like all of the rest of the degradation in our society, we can thank the liberals for the nightmare.
> 
> For those of you who cry beyond a reasonable doubt as the standard, I say  why even have a trial?  By the very nature of that standard, everyone is 100% not guilty.  Its impossible to ever reach beyond a reasonable doubt.  You could have 10,000 witnesses, the act video taped, the act photographed, and a fully signed confession by the perpetrator and I could EASILY create a reasonable shadow of a doubt.
> 
> ...









Yep! when you have bullshit lawyers just throwing bullshit against the wall without having to prove it.. I feel sorry for George Anthony and for his son. I hope they practice long distance spitting.


----------



## Conservative (Jul 6, 2011)

Forgive me if someone has already mentioned this possibility...

...but has anyone considered the idea that the constant stream of lies, deceit, misdirections, story changes, blame games, etc. on the part of Casey Anthony and her parents... was a well thought out plan to achieve exactly what they ended up with... a jury that had so much crap thrown at them from so many different angles and directions, that it was literally impossible to figure out what really happened outside a reasonable doubt?


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 6, 2011)

Conservative said:


> Forgive me if someone has already mentioned this possibility...
> 
> ...but has anyone considered the idea that the constant stream of lies, deceit, misdirections, story changes, blame games, etc. on the part of Casey Anthony and her parents...* was a well thought out plan to achieve exactly what they ended up with*... a jury that had so much crap thrown at them from so many different angles and directions, that it was literally impossible to figure out what really happened outside a reasonable doubt?



I don't think so.

I believe that she asked grandma to baby sit. Somehow Caylee snoked out to the pool and drowned . 

So in order to  prevent her mom from being accussed she went into cover-up mode.

Sad but no premeditation.

.


----------



## Lotsafreetime (Jul 6, 2011)

For three years we (those of us who paid any attention) have been bombarded with selective information that definitely seemed to justify convicting Casey of murder. This information was delivered by various media PUNDITS (who never give an unbiased view), and reporters (who are meant to deliver unbiased reports but rarely do).  I too was convinced and also felt very strongly that she was guilty.  But after casually watching this trial for the first time on day 8, I became rather obsessed with it and still believed Casey guilty of murder.  However, the more I watched, the more I realized how much I had missed in those first few days of testimony.  So, I began to do my own research online: watching the testimonies, watching interviews, listening to jailhouse conversations, reading official reports and documents, reading letters to Casey from her family, reviewing the timelines of details given, etc.  I have put in hours of obsessive research. For some reason, I had to try and understand her behavior and motivation.
  The conclusion I have ultimately come to is that despite all of her atrocious, despicable and disturbing behavior after the "disappearance" of her child, there is absolutely no concrete proof of what happened to Caylee.  We know she died, but because the body was not found by authorities in August 2008, despite THREE calls reporting it, WE, none of US, will EVER know what happened.
I agree that there IS a lot of circumstancial evidence pointing at Casey, especially if you believe EVERYTHING George has said about the timeline and events.  
But you must consider that as a former police officer, George knew he was also a suspect in this case. So WHY believe things that ONLY George can verify?   
Too manys things he did and said just don't make common sense. And in a statement to FBI officers he admits that he is a liar. (Re: an internet scam he says was the cause of their financial ruin, but admits that he told Cindy it was gambling debts. So we know that he tells big lies, not just innocent white lies).
Considering that, why believe his version of anything? (We haven't really heard her version).

From George alone we "know" the alleged last time Caylee was seen alive, and we "know" the content of the conversation they (George and Casey) allegedly had about the gas cans and about him really wanting to talk to Caylee (which would boost his story of concern, despite his remarkable lack of action during those 31 days, and as a bonus, further destroy her character- however bad it already was)?  
Why are his letters to Casey in jail completely unprobing, only supportive and complimentary?  Why are his visits to her the same way? Her other family members are noteably concerned about Caylee and what Casey knows about her absence.
So again, why should ANYONE believe him? Because he acts nice? Because he's mild mannered and cooperative? Because he's recorded urging Casey to speak with authorities?  What better way is there to prove his innocence than to be the one who is supporting the investigation into his granddaughter's dissappearance all the while subtly pointing away from himself and toward Casey  behind closed doors?
An experienced officer would know how he needs to behave to reduce suspicion: appear to be a wonderful father/person.  He evens brings up how he really wanted to make a good first impression on the authorities during one of his first FBI interviews.  So we know it's on his mind don't we?  Would that be your concern if your grandchild was missing? Making a good impression? No. Mine would be to do whatever it takes to find the child. (If I'm innocent, I'm not worried about APPEARING innocent because I naturally will look that way).  
The Anthonys did not ever participate DIRECTLY in searching for Casey.  And, WHY did the Anthonys (George, Cindy and Lee) refuse to take polygraphs?  I know that polygraphs are not conclusive, nor are they admitted as evidence in a court of law.  But consider that George is a former police officer, and he knows that if they were a) innocent and b)truthful while taking the exam the family most likely would would have been excluded from any suspicion immediately.  But as a group, they decided not to be tested.  Who led the group decision?  My guess is George. Lee alone, the most truthful acting of the family, told the FBI that they would all take the polygraphs, then he spoke with his parents privately and minutes later they all refused as a group.  If they hadn't all banded together, suspicion would be thrown toward only whoever refused, instead as a group, you can't rule any one of the three out and you can't focus on any one particular test that may show some deception either.  Smart decision, especially if you KNOW you might be implicated.
Furthermore, as a former law officer wouldn't George have known that if Casey's Sunfire,that he picked up and drove home from the tow yard, had smelled like human decomposition, and the only two family members associated with that car had been mysteriously and uncharacteristically absent for 31 days, the ONLY thing he should have done with it was call the police to investigate the cause of the smell and the location of the missing individuals.  AND to desperately try and reach the missing persons himself?  But he didn't.  Not a single call to find them or to call police.
One more thing - there was no physical evidence found to conclusively tie any living family member to the trunk of Casey's car or to the body's location.  Yes, someone could have, and probably did,  tamper with and move the remains around before it was found at it's final location.  But who is so experienced in that family to know how to keep from leaving ANY conclusive evidence?  No fingerprints on anything, not even the multiple plastic bags or duct tape?  No hair, no DNA? I can certainly think of at least one person.
I'm NOT saying George killed Caylee, because there's no proof of that either.  (The prosecuters say he was at work during the time of her death.  Umm, when exactly did they determine her exact time of death?  I never saw or read anything that  pinpointed it).  But there are plenty of reasons to believe that something else was going on to hide WHATEVER happened.  I also personally think George and Casey most likely worked together, at first, to mislead authorities.
Unfortunately, I don't think George knew the extent of Casey's lies.  He knew she lied, but I think he believed in "Zanny" as babysitter and possible scapegoat. I think when all of Casey's lies very quickly became evident to authorities, the point came when he had to choose between covering for himself and covering for Casey.  And Casey lost.  I think at first he intended to stand behind her, and for that reason, didn't implicate her immediately or directly.  But as time went on, he knew he had to make a choice, and it was already decided for him by the public at large.  Everyone was already convinced that Casey alone was responsible for what happened because of her undeniable lies about so many other things.  
But before you think "a father would never do that to his daughter", think again.  MY father would and has blamed me for things he has done. He has also denied abusive things he has done TO me. And I was a "daddy's girl".  So please don't presume that when put in a desperate situation a parent won't sacrifice their own children.  Some of them will.
So, WE KNOW Casey is undeniably involved in lying to police and her parents. Guilty.  She's a thief. Guilty.  She's lacking the morals expected of a good mother. Guilty. She didn't display grief in a way society demands to see it displayed.  Guilty. (Or does she turn to attention from others, and partying to forget what's really bothering her?  She did write disturbing and depressive blogs during those 31 days on MySpace...)But there's no proof of child abuse by Casey. No one witnessed the child ever being abused or neglected in any way by her.  No one.  And there's no proof of her murdering that child. There is an assumption, but no definitive proof. It's just as plausible to think that this was an accident that snowballed out of control, like George's unfairly villified friend/mistress testified to hearing him say. And then there's evidence that WHATEVER happened was covered up, just as possibly by making it look like a murder as by actually being murder. There's a lot of possibilities unproven. But there's no hard evidence.
So to finally wrap up my dissertation on the matter: This is only MY THEORY, and there is nothing to conclusively prove what I've suggested.  And, I would have had to have voted "not guilty" to any charge of her killing that child.  AGAIN, I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED, but none of US knows how that child died due to the state of the body (skeleton).  I think Casey and George do know, and I KNOW we can't trust what either of them has to say about it.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 6, 2011)

"I did not say she was innocent,"  *"I just said there was not enough evidence. If you cannot prove what the crime was, you cannot determine what the punishment should be." *


*Jennifer Ford 
Juror number 3*

.


----------



## Grace (Jul 6, 2011)

She did not report her child missing for 30 days. Child turns up dead.
Try leaving your kid in a hot car. That is felony child endangerment. Jail time.
Why didn't the jury at least get her for child endangerment for not reporting her missing and leading cops on a goose chase?


----------



## Grace (Jul 6, 2011)

Not guilty means innocent. Stupid juror.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> She did not report her child missing for 30 days. Child turns up dead.
> Try leaving your kid in a hot car. That is felony child endangerment. Jail time.
> Why didn't the jury at least get her for child endangerment for not reporting her missing and leading cops on a goose chase?



Because the prosecution failed in its duty to tell the narrative effectively that way.

Caylee needs justice, and this prosecution team failed the child.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> She did not report her child missing for 30 days. Child turns up dead.
> Try leaving your kid in a hot car. That is felony child endangerment. Jail time.
> *Why didn't the jury at least get her for child endangerment for not reporting her missing and leading cops on a goose chase*?



The Standard : BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT

"Moreover, use of the reasonable-doubt standard is indispensable to command the respect and confidence of the community in applications of the criminal law. It is critical that the moral force of the criminal law not be diluted by a standard of proof that leaves people in doubt whether innocent men are being condemned. *It is also important in our free society that every individual going about his ordinary affairs have confidence that his government cannot adjudge him guilty of a criminal offense without convincing a proper factfinder of his guilt with utmost certainty. *


*U.S. Supreme Court 

IN RE WINSHIP , 397 U.S. 358 (1970)*

.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


That fist statement is a sad but true fact.  Experts are somehow not going to be on a jury.  I would be far happier of the jury were made up of only experts.  That is not possible of course but a nice thought.  On that not, however, I am against the ability of lawyers to dismiss jurors unless they show a significant reason to do so such as bias, racism or some other such predisposition that would make a fair trial impossible.  Knowing what the evidence means is NOT creating un unfair trial.  It, in fact does the opposite.

Perhaps some of the actual lawyers can shed some light on why they are able to dismiss jurors..


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 6, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> I was selected some years back for an age discrimination suit.  The guy fired was a really nice guy.  Had great character witnesses.  As the case unfolded, the real reason he was fired (reading between the lines) was because he was aware of an affair going on between  two upper management people.  The lady involved in the affair came to him (he was something of the office grandfatherly type) asking why people were treating her so weird and he told her why.  She freaked.  Her boyfriend freaked.  They built a "case" of poor performance against him and used that as the reason to fire him.  He knew he couldn't win his case based on that since Oklahoma is an "at will work" state.  The judge later told us after the trial why he allowed the age suit.  A senior management person had come to their office and done a company town hall meeting and told this guy, "you know, they are getting rid of us gray hairs".  As poorly as this guy had been fucked over by his company and as much as we wanted to find for him and penalize the company, in the final analysis he was not fired because of his age.  He was fired for knowing dirt on someone in a high place.  That was not what the case was about.  Judges give very specific instructions to the jury and as much as we wanted to help the guy, we couldn't.


I personally believe that is one reason that we have juries in the first place.  Sometimes the law needs to be bent to fit a particular situation as the real world is not black and white while the law is very black and white.  I'll give you an example of a case that my grandfather sat on a jury for.  He was on a jury for a young man being charged with breaking into a home and steeling some items.  Turns out that the home that was broken into was his parents home and they had called the cops because they were tired of his actions and wanted him to pay the price.  Unfortunately, he had been convicted 2 times before this and in CA there was a three strike law.  All his convictions were minor and involved no violence yet fell under this law meaning he would have received a LIFE sentence for this crime.  This was something that was not expected.  The jury was not supposed to know about all this but it was 'slipped' into the trial while everyone looked the other way.  Not even the prosecutor wanted a conviction here because the punishment would FAR surpass the crime.  Even though he was guilty as sin and they had more than enough evidence the jury acquitted him because they knew that the law was incorrect in this case.  I believe that having a human element within the law is central to the entire system.  It allows people to make a decision about real world events that are not always simple when dealing with laws that may or may not have had these things in mind on their creation.
Again, not saying that this was the instance in your case but I am saying that there is more to a jury than fitting the square peg in the round hole.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> "I did not say she was innocent,"  *"I just said there was not enough evidence. If you cannot prove what the crime was, you cannot determine what the punishment should be." *
> 
> 
> *Jennifer Ford
> ...



Awesome.  So jurors do think about the punishment stage when they should have all their energy focused on the sentencing phase!  Good job paying attention to the Judge's instructions, and thank you kindly for your civic duty.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> She did not report her child missing for 30 days. Child turns up dead.
> Try leaving your kid in a hot car. That is felony child endangerment. Jail time.
> Why didn't the jury at least get her for child endangerment for not reporting her missing and leading cops on a goose chase?



Not only did she not report her missing she thrawrted every effort made by her mom and the police to find her.. why? caushe she knew,, she knew.. 








I still can't figure out our that jury resolved that knowledge can you?


----------



## Grace (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > She did not report her child missing for 30 days. Child turns up dead.
> ...



Nope. If the one juror that said the above represents all the jurors, they are all stupid.


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

tiny dancer said:
			
		

> Jury members can be wrong. Jury members can be shopping for book deals and movie roles. Have we not seen this before?
> 
> Or are you still supporting OJ?
> 
> ...



juries can be wrong. But they always take their task seriously.  I've never seen a jury shirk their duty. As for OJ, well, support is probably a silly choice of words. In that case, the prosecutors did one of the worst jobs I've ever seen. 

Slurs and liars? This jury? 

Are you mentally I'll?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > She did not report her child missing for 30 days. Child turns up dead.
> ...



No they didn't fail. I heard them loud and clear.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 6, 2011)

I do have to wonder why there was no charge along the lines of abuse of a corpse.......


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I am not surprised that they did because the prosecution went for first degree murder and showed their ass.  If they would have stuck with manslaughter and aggravated child abuse, they wouldn't have had to come up with that ridiculous speculation.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Her parents wanted Caylee and had already been her main caregivers.  Why would she not just do what they wanted and leave Caylee there if she wanted to party?  A lot less trouble for a self centered person.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



You would also have to have the media hype element that caused them to move too quickly and/or charge too much.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> She did not report her child missing for 30 days. Child turns up dead.
> Try leaving your kid in a hot car. That is felony child endangerment. Jail time.
> Why didn't the jury at least get her for child endangerment for not reporting her missing and leading cops on a goose chase?



I think they would have convicted her for child endangerment and manslaughter if the prosecution would have left out the first degree murder charge because they could have left out all the ridiculous speculation and just said "Caylee was in Casey's care, she did not report her missing for 31 days, and now she is dead."

I think once they got into other things and trying to prove murder, the jury realized they really had nothing and the rest is history.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



How can you say, "here's the bottom line" and then post something that has nothing to do with anything.  No one picked a winner, not the jury, and definitely no one who has posted here.  Can we try to stick to the topic and stop with the rhetoric?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I must say you make an excellent arm chair quarterback. Excellent. Moron


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> Real question here....who is worse.  This Casey Anthony woman or Nancy Grace?  Both will make money off a dead child.
> 
> Its sickening really.



Nancy Grace is on everyday.  One of the things I don't miss with limited cable these days.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



don't you just hate it that you're not the boss of me?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > She did not report her child missing for 30 days. Child turns up dead.
> ...



True.  The strategy of the prosecution was ill thought out and ill advised.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Ahhh go smoke a dick bro. You came at me first, so deal with it crybaby.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Well, Yeah normally that would mean something, but dicklip decided to attack me first, So if you want blood, you got it.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess Scott Peterson should have hired hero Jose Biaz. They convicted him with less circumstantial evidence. He's sitting on death row out here. ~BH


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 6, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



You are a piece of shit hanging from a dead rat's ass and I will gladly be your enemy.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 6, 2011)

Casey Anthony will become very rich now, basically because she took her daughter, killed her, double bagged her and threw her into a swamp.  By the time the "bones" were found there wasn't enough evidence to convict her.  She rolled the dice and won.  Any company, entity, group, or individual who provides monetary gain to her, due to her innocent verdict, will pay.  They will lose business and will feel the wrath of a very irrate public.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You still talking fuckO? Yeah? Well I know you are, but what am I? I know you are, but what am I? Everything that you say bounces off of me and then hits you! Fucking dumbshit. You don't want to be my enemy bro. I have seen and done shit that would make you cowar up like a gutless turd. Don't fuck with infantry son, you got no fucking clue. 






 ~BH


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

jillian said:


>



*Internet Tough Girl*






*"Because it's easier to be a shit disturbing dumb leftist skank, than to just mind your own fucking business and pick your own battles"*

 ~BH


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 6, 2011)

Rottweiler said:


> Weve finally reached the point of no return on absurdity in this nation.  And like all of the rest of the degradation in our society, we can thank the liberals for the nightmare..



Yeah man. I agree. I miss the ol' Soviet Union so bad. They use to give the defendants a little show trial then to gulag.

By golly, when the police says someone is gulity then they are guilty. Fuck the stupid trials. 

As always, Heil Hitler.

.


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Casey Anthony will become very rich now, basically because she took her daughter, killed her, double bagged her and threw her into a swamp.  By the time the "bones" were found there wasn't enough evidence to convict her.  She rolled the dice and won.  Any company, entity, group, or individual who provides monetary gain to her, due to her innocent verdict, will pay.  They will lose business and will feel the wrath of a very irrate public.



How many horrible people made money on their crime?  Believe me, house Frau's out there will eat this crap up.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 6, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> I'd rather have the system we have than any other, and lawyers are oily skinned snakes that chase ambulances, get a real job.



Ha!  Dumbshit.  I DEFENDED AGAINST the ambulance chasers!  I hate to pull this, but here's an example of how "Joe Public" does not actually know more...

Juries always pick ONE of those oily skinned snakes, so who's the fool?


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 6, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Casey Anthony will become very rich now, basically because she took her daughter, killed her, double bagged her and threw her into a swamp. .



HUH?

Where did you buy the crystall ball? Ebay?

Quickly, try to get your dough back.

.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Casey Anthony will become very rich now, basically because she took her daughter, killed her, double bagged her and threw her into a swamp.  By the time the "bones" were found there wasn't enough evidence to convict her.  She rolled the dice and won.  Any company, entity, group, or individual who provides monetary gain to her, due to her innocent verdict, will pay.  They will lose business and will feel the wrath of a very irrate public.
> ...



I don't understand why they can't just make a law that prevents anyone "accused" of murder from profiting off of it. ~BH


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 6, 2011)

oreo said:


> I believe the mother was guilty--but it's the "beyond a reasonable doubt"--and the instructions that a juror receives from the judge--that is capable of turning ones opinion within seconds.



OK, but if you've ever heard the jury instructions in a criminal case, they're pretty clear that circumstantial evidence alone is enough.

What does "beyond a reasonable doubt" mean to you?


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 6, 2011)

California Girl said:


> You're not a 'lawyer', you're an ambulance chaser.



See above.

Some of these comments are causing me to question the "non-lawyer" public's intelligence...   the people who file the lawsuits are sometimes derided as "ambulance chasers."  The people who defend them don't "chase an ambulance"... they FIGHT AGAINST those lawyers.

And again:

Everyone seems to want to bash the "ambulance chasers", but I'll be damned:  the amazingly accurate juries everyone extols here OFTEN FIND IN FAVOR OF THE AMBULANCE CHASERS!!!

So who has the last laugh???

It's the lawyers!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess they have the Son of Sam laws (David Berkowitz) that were designed to prevent "Notoriety for Profit". However I don't believe that there are any Laws on the books that prevents the accused found innocent, from profiting off of their case. ~BH


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 6, 2011)

mal said:


> Knowing and Proving are two entirely Different things.



Really?  How so?


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



You are turning into the classic internet tough guy.  Read back what you just wrote.  Seriously.  What will you do, hard control shift him?  lol


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> This freaking board has more people claiming to be lawyers than there are fish in the ocean. And if you are a lawyer then God help us.



"pro se" is a term that means "acting as your own lawyer."

But why am I not surprised that "LAfricque" sued the police?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 6, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> I guess they have the Son of Sam laws (David Berkowitz) that were designed to prevent "Notoriety for Profit". However I don't believe that there are any Laws on the books that prevents the accused found innocent, from profiting off of their case. ~BH



And there are no laws in the nation that will prevent the public from stopping doing business with a company.  There is no law in the land that prevents the public from sending letters to the Board of Directors of any company.  If a company wants to see their profits plummet, let them give a contract to Casey.  How did that work out for OJ?


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



what the prosecution SAYS is not evidence.


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



i agree with the above. Sometimes prosecutors in high profile cases see tv cameras and political careers instead of making good judgments about their cases. happened with the oj trial, too...


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Like I said before, He started talking shit to me first. I come into this thread to discuss the case, not argue with idiots about who has bigger balls. Kind of like you. You couldn't mind your own business either, so go figure. I don't give a fuck if you ran a bath-house together with the guy. If someone attacks me for my opinions on this case, I am gonna defend myself. Call it "internet tough guy or whatever the hell is your slice of pie. Either way, I am not just gonna sit back like a gutless turd like you probably most likely are. 

What do you think about that?  ~BH


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 6, 2011)

You call them lawyers, I call them fiction writers.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they have the Son of Sam laws (David Berkowitz) that were designed to prevent "Notoriety for Profit". However I don't believe that there are any Laws on the books that prevents the accused found innocent, from profiting off of their case. ~BH
> ...



Well, While I don't like the thought of people profiting off of their cases, at the same time I don't like giving this out of control Government anymore power over the individual. This whole story just really bothers me alot. I feel bad for that little girl. I can see Casey all pissed off and wanting to go out to act like a whore because Caylee wouldn't pass out from the chloroform (because she built up a tolerance to it) so she taped her nose in order to prevent any air to mix in with it. Eventually, It killed the poor little girl. 

Just my opinion on what most likely happened. What a monster if it's the truth. Caylee was probably thinking why in the hell is my mommy trying to suffocate me? ~BH


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2011)

Bolshie, you are the most gutless coward on this board, except for bigreb.


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

poor, sad, BH the nutbar. 

hint: this is a public messageboard. if you have a problem with that, feel free to take your imbecile self elsewhere, freak.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bolshie, you are the most gutless coward on this board, except for bigreb.



Yeah, you and I already know why you just posted that. You're too gutless to stand up for yourself unless you see others that you can join with. So who's the real coward bro? 

Look, Everyone knows that your a registered sex offender here, so don't try to jump into this circus, because it can only end bad for your fake, polished up reputation. Nothing has changed. Those of us who have been here awhile still remember the proof that was posted about your youtube account. Fucking pedo!  You and Casey can go get married and do a reality show.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> poor, sad, BH the nutbar.
> 
> hint: this is a public messageboard. if you have a problem with that, feel free to take your imbecile self elsewhere, freak.



Poor sad pinko Jillian, the dumb drunk, winO bitch with no job and no husband because she's such a man hater. Even her Girlfriend partner left her because she spent so much time here. And you expected us all to feel sorry for you. LMAO! ~BH


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2011)

Boshie, I have stood against you gutless cowards by myself a good portion of the time.

It is nice to see others call you on your nonsense.

Man up, girly man.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 6, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFWRW1aYRGg]YouTube - &#x202a;Casey Anthony is a LYING B!TCH!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Boshie, I have stood against you gutless cowards by myself a good portion of the time.
> 
> It is nice to see others call you on your nonsense.
> 
> Man up, girly man.



Nice dodge concerning the facts about you. Nothing has changed son. Nope, Nothing has changed.  






 ~BH


----------



## Liberty (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeezus, It's like all of the red diaper doper babies came out at once, from their bath house pinko meeting all foaming out of their mouths, to gang up on ole BH. Good, That's just my kind of party. But know this you bottomfeeding maggots, I don't forget. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jeezus, I thought this was the Casey Anthony thread. It's turned into the "we Liberal sheople bow down and worship BH thread".  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Liberty said:


>



Scott Peterson is feeling like Demone from Fast times at Ridgemont high right about now. ~BH


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Boshie, I have stood against you gutless cowards by myself a good portion of the time.
> ...



Thanks for admitting that you are, have been, and always will be a nonsensical girly man.  Go pull up your panty hose.


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...




Well, from what I saw, your debating skills suck.  Other than that, I am sure he as well as I am afraid of an internet tough guy....lolololololol

Good luck there ninja keyboardist.


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Jeezus, It's like all of the red diaper doper babies came out at once, from their bath house pinko meeting all foaming out of their mouths, to gang up on ole BH. Good, That's just my kind of party. But know this you bottomfeeding maggots, I don't forget. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jeezus, I thought this was the Casey Anthony thread. It's turned into the "we Liberal sheople bow down and worship BH thread".  ~BH



Could you be any more of a sheep.  You are actually speaking like you are Savage.  Really?

I knew you were down the chain a bit, but come on...Michael Savage?  This thread is about what that nut did and got away with...not how tough you are or ANYTHING political.  You are very weak sir.  Very.  Try to stay on point...just this once.  Its not about you "BH"...its not.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd like to track bookdeals and or movie deals for the jury. It will be most interesting. Sadly they think they are the "jury du jour" who gave this woman a pass.

I have a long winter ahead. And a lot of time on my hands. I think this jury played a game.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd like to track bookdeals and or movie deals for the jury. It will be most interesting. Sadly they think they are the "jury du jour" who gave this woman a pass.

I have a long winter ahead. And a lot of time on my hands. I think this jury played a game.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 6, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> I'd like to track bookdeals and or movie deals for the jury. It will be most interesting. Sadly they think they are the "jury du jour" who gave this woman a pass.
> 
> I have a long winter ahead. And a lot of time on my hands. I think this jury played a game.



Give it a rest tiny, no one cares about your winter plans. And I for one don't care if someone pays for this story. This is America after all


----------



## Grace (Jul 7, 2011)

Jennifer Ford is an idiot.
"Not guilty doesn't mean not innocent".


----------



## eots (Jul 7, 2011)

I can hardly wait for the reality show...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIP1eG9N_ro&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;OJ Simpson Juiced Ad&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Grace (Jul 7, 2011)

She was on prime time show. Moron.


----------



## eots (Jul 7, 2011)

Grace said:


> She was on prime time show. Moron.



excuse me ?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Oh ok then guy, because you said so eh? I don't know what I am gonna do after that so called brilliant, closer response from such a master like yourself. I don't even have to repeat myself, but I really don't know why you're so into Gov Ahnold so much JS? It's obvious that you seem to feel the need to quote him again, and again, and again. I guess you love cheaters. Well, Of course you do bro, you're a puke bag liberal, pedo that doesn't believe in being loyal to anyone or anything, which would include your Country.  

Now go back to your sick and twisted world yuh nutcase.  ~BH


----------



## eots (Jul 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajLKE8BEoz0]YouTube - &#x202a;Deathrow Gameshow - Trailer&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Zona said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You're like a worn out Bicycle tire Zona, you fucked up soul you. I really don't even understand what your mentally deranged mind is still babbling about? but I will try for you because I feel so sorry for your worn out ass.

Apparently I hurt your boyfriend' feelings eh? I didn't know that you guys were like that. No problem here, but how could I know? 

How about you produce a movie about _Internet tough guys_. I mean, if that's your thing, then more power to you. However, I would advise you to concentrate on the failures of your real life, and not here at USMB. 

Nobody gives a crap about what you liberal baby killers have to gloat about here in regards to Casey getting off on the murder of her Daughter. We all understand that you love to steal the life from an un-born humanbeing that has absolutely no say in the matter whatsoever. Gotta love liberalism. Wow, they really care about the rights of individuals. You scum sucking maggots. ~BH


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 7, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Hey stupid..............

She was accused of child abuse and infanticide.

Nothing about abortion.  Right wing much asshole?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Zona said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Jeezus, It's like all of the red diaper doper babies came out at once, from their bath house pinko meeting all foaming out of their mouths, to gang up on ole BH. Good, That's just my kind of party. But know this you bottomfeeding maggots, I don't forget. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Wow dummy, you're on a roll her tonight ain't chA? 

You dumb mentally deranged nutcase you! What, did they cut off your meds?  Or did you use them all up before you could re-fill them again? Yeah, I know your type. I gotta a friend who works for a pharmacy, and apparently you freaks become unhinged when you don't get your meds earlier than the law allows you to get them, right? 

Hey Zona? You got a fucked up life don't yuh? It's so fucked up that you have nothing but time to be here, at the pharmacy and just the long walk to your mailbox in the afternoon for more meds from Canada, as well as your socialist welfare check which comes second, unless of course you showed up to the former too early like you always do eh? Yeah, I bet that's the only thing a dead-beat like yourself shows up to early you fucking crack job stupid fuck. Now go choke on your pills tonight.  






 ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Hey Biker-fag? I was talking about Zona, not Casey. I understand that and never accused Casey of anything to do with abortion. Nice try though dicklip. 

Can you read, or is that very hard for you to do fuckO? Forget that though Biker fag, because I got some real good 60's era motorcycle leather to sell yuh! 

No worries though, _Streets of fire_ style bro. You will not be disappointed.  

 ~BH


----------



## California Girl (Jul 7, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



And how exactly did you know about the 911 call? Because the media told you about it. 

I haven't followed the case in the news, nor have I watched the trial. Mainly, because I find this trial by media in the US to be sickening, and - frankly - dangerous to our justice system. We should not have pundits discussing every detail - many of which turn out to be incorrect - on television prior to trial. 

And.... why is it that every time this happens, it's a cute little white kid? Thousands of kids are mistreated, many go missing, some are murdered.... and we never seem to care unless it's a cute white kid.


----------



## Lotsafreetime (Jul 7, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > "I did not say she was innocent,"  *"I just said there was not enough evidence. If you cannot prove what the crime was, you cannot determine what the punishment should be." *
> ...



Wharfrat (and all of those who thanked wharfrat for the illumination of what seems to be a widespread misunderstanding of judicial process), I _believe _the jury was deliberating whether _or not _to convict Casey based on the evidence presented for each charge against her.  _That's called a verdict_.  _Sentencing_ usually comes after the complete agreement by the jurors of the defendent being either proven guilty _or not_, for each of the distinct and separate charges.  

*From dictionary.com :*


> *sen·tence*&#8194; &#8194;
> 
> noun
> 1. Grammar . a grammatical unit of one or more words, bearing minimal syntactic relation to the words that precede or follow it, often preceded and followed in speech by pauses, having one of a small number of characteristic intonation patterns, and typically expressing an independent statement, question, request, command, etc., as Summer is here.  or Who is it?  or Stop!
> ...



*Now, for the brief explanation of CIRCUMSTANCIAL EVIDENCE*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:* (_yeah, yeah, I know_...)



> Lies, on their own, are not sufficient evidence of a crime though in some situations they may themselves be a crime - making false statements, fraud, false advertising, perjury. However, lies may indicate that the defendant knows he is guilty, and the prosecution may rely on the fact that the defendant has lied alongside other evidence.


*From law.cornell.edu:*



> *United States Code: Title 28, Rule 404*
> *Character evidence Not Admissible to Prove Conduct; Exceptions; Other Crimes
> LII Legal Information Institute*
> ...Character evidence is susceptible of being used for the purpose of suggesting an inference that the person acted on the occasion in question consistently with his character. This use of character is often described as circumstantial. ...
> Character evidence is of slight probative value and may be very prejudicial. It tends to distract the trier of fact from the main question of what actually happened on the particular occasion. It subtly permits the trier of fact to reward the good man to punish the bad man because of their respective characters despite what the evidence in the case shows actually happened. ...


----------



## Lotsafreetime (Jul 7, 2011)

Grace said:


> Jennifer Ford is an idiot.
> "Not guilty doesn't mean not innocent".




"Not guilty" only means that there wasn't sufficient evidence to prove guilt for the charges presented to the jury.  Unfortunately, the state rushed to judgement before it had even collected the circumstancial evidence that was presented for these charges.  Everyone, at least from any source I've read/heard, outside of the defense maybe, including the jury knows instinctively that she is guilty of SOMETHING more.  And she WAS convicted of every charge PROVEN against her with reliable evidence.  Had the prosecution charged her with a lesser crime involving mishandling a corpse, she probably would have been convicted of that as well.  Or, had the state been able to let some of these charges sit without the constant media spotlight and public demands of "justice for Caylee", while she was already serving jail time for other convictions, one of the pathological liars, the Anthonys, would have slipped up and confessed again to some "trusted" confidant, just as George did with River Cruz (or whatever her name is...).  Or some other type of evidence could have turned up, who knows...  But see, that didn't happen.  And now, having used up ALL of it's ammunition on charges it could not successfully prove, the state is powerless, and society has to accept that the rule of double jeopardy exists to protect us, whether she's truly innocent or not.  So is she guilty?  Yep, I think so, but PROVE it... oh, wait, too late now...
And furthermore, how many cases recently have been in the media regarding new evidence that has _exonerated_ people convicted of various sentences, including the death sentence (I live in Texas), only with circumstancial evidence?  Too damn many...Thank God these jurors followed the law, it's refreshing...and frankly there really isn't "justice" for anybody when a decision is made using "gut instinct" and emotion instead of facts , and logical reasoning to determine someone's guilt.

A Purely Hypothetical Analogy (completely unrelated to the Casey Anthony case): 
Think of your worst enemy.  We all have them, like it or not.  Now, if circumstancial evidence of  character is the only necessity to convict someone, how safe would YOU be (not to mention the multitude of hate-spewing sources of posts in this thread) if charged without any real substance to conclusively prove your guilt?

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:* (_yeah, yeah, I know_...but keep reading...)



> Lies, on their own, are not sufficient evidence of a crime though in some situations they may themselves be a crime - making false statements, fraud, false advertising, perjury. However, lies may indicate that the defendant knows he is guilty, and the prosecution may rely on the fact that the defendant has lied alongside other evidence.


*From law.cornell.edu:*



> *United States Code: Title 28, Rule 404*
> *Character evidence Not Admissible to Prove Conduct; Exceptions; Other Crimes
> LII Legal Information Institute*
> ...Character evidence is susceptible of being used for the purpose of suggesting an inference that the person acted on the occasion in question consistently with his character. This use of character is often described as circumstantial. ...
> Character evidence is of slight probative value and may be very prejudicial. It tends to distract the trier of fact from the main question of what actually happened on the particular occasion. It subtly permits the trier of fact to reward the good man to punish the bad man because of their respective characters despite what the evidence in the case shows actually happened. ...


----------



## mal (Jul 7, 2011)

I remember this doucher piece of shit Hood Rat Beat his Girlfriends Toddler against a Wall... to Death.

He did this after making the kid sit on the Potty for HOURS...

After Refusing to go, he Beat him against a Wall until he was Dead...

Any of you Voyuers Obsess on that Trial?...

Make Sure Justice was Served there?...

You ALL Followed this because the Media told you to.

I Know that's not going to be Easy to come to Terms with, but it's True.



peace...


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



I didn't watch the pundits. I watched the trial.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 7, 2011)

mal said:


> I remember this doucher piece of shit Hood Rat Beat his Girlfriends Toddler against a Wall... to Death.
> 
> He did this after making the kid sit on the Potty for HOURS...
> 
> ...



you are projectivng. I followed the trial because I was interested in hearing the trial and the results.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 7, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> I haven't followed this case, other then to do my damndest to avoid Nancy Grace and that God awful Valez-Mitchell woman.  So I don't really know the facts of the matter other than to say, I would venture that the pool of American's following this case on the nightly news via the Nancy Grace/Valez-Mitchell/Van Susterin Comedy troupe were much more biased in their opinion then the 12 jurors who judged Anthony.
> 
> In that essence, the system worked.  The state failed to prove their case.



I, on the other hand, watch Nancy Grace EXCLUSIVELY.

That cougar is a MILF!


----------



## mal (Jul 7, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > I remember this doucher piece of shit Hood Rat Beat his Girlfriends Toddler against a Wall... to Death.
> ...




I am FAR from Projecting... If you follow Trials, then you are just that type of Person and I am not Talking to you...

The Sheepish Masses?... They Followed this because the Media told them to.



peace...


----------



## mal (Jul 7, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't followed this case, other then to do my damndest to avoid Nancy Grace and that God awful Valez-Mitchell woman.  So I don't really know the facts of the matter other than to say, I would venture that the pool of American's following this case on the nightly news via the Nancy Grace/Valez-Mitchell/Van Susterin Comedy troupe were much more biased in their opinion then the 12 jurors who judged Anthony.
> ...



That's a little Disturbing...



peace...


----------



## Douger (Jul 7, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



They´re too stupid to vote, why would they be smart enough to judge


----------



## Douger (Jul 7, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> So, the great American jury has fucked it up again.  Why do we always say the jury system is so great?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



They´re too stupid to vote, why would they be smart enough to judge
BTW. I´m designing a new insole that will speed up your running by 3 mph. You can be the first to catch the ambulances. I´ll give it to you for a 3% commision.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 7, 2011)

Seems to me the Jury knew she was guilty but declared her not guilty because they didn't know *how *she killed her daughter. How fucked up is that?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Seems to me the Jury knew she was guilty but declared her not guilty because they didn't know *how *she killed her daughter. How fucked up is that?



Sounds like some bullshit to me.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 7, 2011)

I acknowledge that the attorneys have a job to do, but I am cringing at the idea the DT is looking to reduce the four misdeamors based on double jeopardy.  I get it, but still.

And let the record show, I am on the not guilty side of this circus - but this motion (although professional) takes balls.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 7, 2011)

There are a lot of guilty people walking around out there, and a lot of them have killed children.  Statistics on infanticide in the U.S. are pretty shocking, if you take a moment to look at them.  

Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Infanticide

Somewhere around 400-500 infants/children are murdered annually in the U.S., most by their parents.  And most of the time, the murderer doesn't do prison time.

It's pretty horrible, really, but we don't treat children, in the criminal justice system, as full human beings.  

I've worked with violent communities so long that I think that I've gotten kind of numb to it.  This little girl is the niece of one of my former clients:






She was taken from her apartment in the middle of the night, raped, murdered, and thrown into a river in our community.  There was no big national media frenzy, and her killer has never been caught. Shit like this happens every single day in America.  Tomorrow, we'll be more concerned about what Barack Obama had for breakfast or what his wife wore to a state dinner than we are about these kids.

Our selective outrage, as a society, is pretty nauseating.

Read more about Rosie:  Rosie Tapia murder 8/13/1995 Salt Lake City, UT *unsolved murder* « Bonnie&#039;s Blog of Crime


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> There are a lot of guilty people walking around out there, and a lot of them have killed children.  Statistics on infanticide in the U.S. are pretty shocking, if you take a moment to look at them.
> 
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Infanticide
> 
> ...



You pretty much nailed it with that statement, children are not seen as full human beings in our court systems, this trial proved that.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 7, 2011)

She won't be partying tonight.......................


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 7, 2011)

I was thinking last night even if the court didn't impose sentence, I don't think she'd just walk out. Processing out of a jail is as complex as entering.  Its not like in the movies "you are free to go."


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I was thinking last night even if the court didn't impose sentence, I don't think she'd just walk out. Processing out of a jail is as complex as entering.  Its not like in the movies "you are free to go."



How long does this process take?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking last night even if the court didn't impose sentence, I don't think she'd just walk out. Processing out of a jail is as complex as entering.  Its not like in the movies "you are free to go."
> ...



I've looked for a solid reliable answer, seems lots of variance between states, jails and prisons.  Here is what I've canvased:

Apparently there is an administrative process, lots of paperwork, returning of personal items, guard shift changes are a factor and the time of release can be a factor.  The time is dependent on which is day is the convicted 'final' day of incarceration.  So in the ICA case, if today counts toward her sentence, than she cannot be released before 12:01am tomorrow.

ETA: looks like ICA won't be getting out before July's end.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Really?  The whole entire trial?  How did you manage that?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I'm sure shes fine with that, could have been a hell of a lot worse.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm having trouble finding a string of truth in the whole thing.

Casey's dad sexually assaults her at age eight, but you move in with him along with your child?  Then when trouble hits, who do you run to for help according to your attorney?  Dad.

You lie about all the circumstances around your daughter's death, but you are blameless?

From what I'm hearing, the jury could have sentenced her to life in prison.  The prosecutor screwed up in asking for the death penalty.  Now she goes free later this month or early next.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)

Casey Anthony Sentenced To More Jail Time 








> Casey Anthony was sentenced to one additional year in prison for lying to police during the investigation of the death of her daughter Caylee.
> 
> Anthony was acquitted of killing her two-year-old daughter Caylee on Tuesday, but she returned to court in Orlando on Thursday for sentencing on four lesser counts of lying to police officers about the disappearance of her child. Those lies launched one of the largest searches ever for a missing child.
> 
> ...



Casey Anthony Sentenced To More Jail Time


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> I'm having trouble finding a string of truth in the whole thing.
> 
> Casey's dad sexually assaults her at age eight, but you move in with him along with your child?  Then when trouble hits, who do you run to for help according to your attorney?  Dad.
> 
> ...



Not for 4 years.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 7, 2011)

Lotsafreetime said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



You said exactly what I inferred; that the crime and punishment phase are separate and distinct.  And the jury should not have taken the punishment phase into consideration when determining the crime.  I didn't say one thing about circumstantial evidence or character evidence.  If you are implying that I feel someone should be convicted solely on character evidence, I'll totally agree.

Thanks for giving me a lesson on law from Wikipedia.  I'll be sure and throw away all my legal hornbooks, case law, and Pacific Reporters.  They're so outdated....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 7, 2011)

Nope time served plus a few weeks.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 7, 2011)

Lettin' her hair down...ready to get back out there.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> Lettin' her hair down...ready to get back out there.



She was probably ready to hit the town this weekend but shes going to have to wait a little bit.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 7, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Lotsafreetime said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



That is totally and completely false.

US Juries have the ABSOLUTE RIGHT to judge the Law and the Facts.

American Juries are not the Judges or prosecutors' handmaiden.

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)

Shes' getting out July 13.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Nope time served plus a few weeks.



Less than that, she is being released on July 13.


----------



## jillian (Jul 7, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> From what I'm hearing, the jury could have sentenced her to life in prison.  The prosecutor screwed up in asking for the death penalty.  Now she goes free later this month or early next.



I agree with that assessment.


----------



## Lotsafreetime (Jul 7, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Lotsafreetime said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Well...You're VERY welcome.   I understood her to imply from that quote, and from watching her interview that a) _they couldn't even decide that she was guilty of one of those four charges due to the lack of evidence to prove it_, so b) therefore they were unable to continue on to the next phase.  So, no agreement of guilt (first) = no determination of punishment (second).  Only she stated it without the full explanation, but still it was pretty simple to understand her statement by the order of a) then b).

After spending some time reading these posts, I have noticed so many people here seem to be ignoring logic and are simply making angry one liners about a jury who DID seem to consider the law before coming to a decision.  And a misunderstanding of the decision delivered by a fair trial that our laws are meant to provide, but often DO NOT.   Why even bother with a trial?  Or picking a jury?  For that matter, why have laws if we don't want people to obey them in EVERY situation, like a jury room?  

The inference I got from your snarky comment was that you were ignoring what she actually said.  But I'm sure I'm just too stupid to get your brilliance, right?

Soooooooooo sorry to quote from (_and make reference to_, the well known unreliabilty of)Wikipedia, _without _a backup from a more reliable source (...but wait--I think I did...) Oh well, I guess you weren't able to fully understand me either.

Geez.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, she gets out next Wednesday.


----------



## Liability (Jul 7, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsafreetime said:
> ...



Confusedatious got it wrong again.

American juries judge the FACTS.  *Judges* address the *law*.

When juries occasionally foray into deciding whether or not they "like" a particular law, they do so at the peril of our system of justice (generally speaking).  That doesn't mean that they can't do it.  Obviously, if they choose to say "not guilty" even when the facts prove guilty beyond all doubt, they still can.  But jury nullification can undermine our entire system.  It *has* sometimes led to justice.  But the danger is always present that it will lead to some very different outcomes.


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 7, 2011)

The jury in Casey Anthony's case did the right thing. The prosecutor only built on speculations and did not prove case. While Ms. Casey would spend more time behind bars, I wish her well.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 7, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> The jury in Casey Anthony's case did the right thing. The prosecutor only built on speculations and did not prove case. While Ms. Casey would spend more time behind bars, I wish her well.



You wish a child killer well? fuck you clown.  negged for lack of empathy for the dead. Eat it.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 7, 2011)

Lotsafreetime said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsafreetime said:
> ...



You assume too much.  First, you assumed I was "ignoring logic," then you assume I wasn't "able to fully understand" you.  On top of that you infer I ignored "what she actually said."  I made a simple statement, which you take as "snarky," that jurors should not take punishment into consideration when rendering a verdict.  Then you called me out on it.  So I defended my position.  I never called you out for agreeing with the verdict.  Nor did I anyone on this forum.  Do I agree with the verdict?  No.  But I'm not the "finder of fact," so it really doesn't matter.

Your supposed "reference" to character evidence has not one thing to do with the separation of verdict and punishment.  It's a rule of evidence.  Maybe if you were able to apply law to facts a little better, I'd be able to understand your argument.

Like I said, if you are asking me to agree that character evidence shouldn't be the basis for a jury's finding of guilt, then I do.  My problem with her statement is that she was instructed by the judge to take only evidence into consideration when rendering a verdict, and from her statement it seems she didn't.  There is a reason the verdict and punishment phase are separated, and there are arguments why it should be such, both pro and con.

ETA:  Here's a good comparative read on the punishment phase, authored by Judge O.H. Eaton: http://www.judges.org/capitalcasesresources/bookpdf/Chapter 8 Penalty Phase.pdf


----------



## Lotsafreetime (Jul 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Seems to me the Jury knew she was guilty but declared her not guilty because they didn't know *how *she killed her daughter. How fucked up is that?



You are exactly right, it is ... but, I think without a definitive cause of death, the jury didn't feel comfortable jumping to the conclusion that she in fact did, deliberately or not, kill the child. 
*The defense did it's job by giving reasonable doubt with a perfectly plausible scenerio that she might have drowned that morning before anyone was awake to find her and be held directly responsible.  If you study the Anthony family's questionable behavior and testimonies during all of this,  you'll find that George is just as likely to have been at home when Caylee died as Casey was.  His version, _and that's all it is_, excludes him from the knowledge of her death.  But how can you believe one suspect pointing at the other suspect, without something else to sway your opinion.  If you think "Well, Casey's the liar here..." then you have disregarded evidence that he too is a proven liar.  So how can you believe either of them?  I suspect that over time, as attention fades from them, the Anthonys, or at least one of them, will give away some of their secrets about what actually happened to that beautiful child.  But can we believe them when it happens?

One, or both Casey and George, if the state had the proof to determine cause of death, would have been convicted rightfully I'm sure, but it didn't, it left reasonable doubt and unfortunately that's the law.  

*Had Casey been better defended, by a more experienced criminal lawyer, I think more people would understand the jury's failure to convict.  Jose Baez's witness examination skills were pretty unaffective to me.  I believe that a stronger lawyer could have more convincingly argued this case.  But Baez will definitely have the opportunity to hone his craft skills from now on...


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 7, 2011)

OK, now I'm pissed off!  

The victim known as Caylee Marie Anthony was 2.5 years old. This means Caylee lived on earth for only *913 days*.

Why wasn't someone charged with improper disposing of a human body? 
Or charged with involuntary manslaughter for the accidental drowning and trying to make it look like a murder?

I find it disturbing that someone would dispose of any child in the manner that Caylee Marie Anthony was disposed of. Most people regard their pets in a higher standard.

Caylees mother Casey Stoneface Anthony will only server *1,043 days* for the death of two-year-old Caylee thats about a day in jail for every day Caylee lived.

Casey Dry Bones Anthony was big teeth smiling when she realized she got off the charges of the death penalty and life imprisonment. She was so, happy because she got away with it, she got away with murder, she duped the jurors! 

The evidence against Casey proved she was a pathological liar and in the end the jury believed Caseys unproven, undocumented lies 100%. Casey Anthony is the greatest liar that ever lived. OR did she just get lucky? (Dumb Luck)

Lets hope her parents sue her for defamation of character and the Equifax Search Team sue her for the hundred thousand dollars they spent looking for Caylee and the State of Florida sue her for all and any past and future cost that they may accumulate. Everyone who can, should sue that bitch so, that she can never enjoy a cent of money she may receive from movie, book and interviews. Maybe, Casey could be the spokesperson of Duct Tape to pay back the court.

Let that Bo Zo Jose Baez work that Biatch to death trying to recover his costs. Never let Casey Anthony forget that the public will never forget what she has done. She has broken the trust of the people that justice will not be served through the judicial system to people who can hide a body long enough. She may not go to jail but that doesn't mean she won't be in pure Hell.


----------



## Lotsafreetime (Jul 7, 2011)

Dear Wharfrat, 

Another simple misunderstanding...your quotes:



> "and from her statement it seems she didn't"



Are you now attempting to convince me that there is no assumption from you with that as part of the argument?

No, you see, I am fully aware that you were being snarky (I recognize snarky quite well...) about the jury's deliberation and whether or not they followed instructions.  But you and I interpreted what she said in two very different ways, apparently.  I understood her to be conveying two different ideas, not one.  That first they would need a decision of guilt,_ and _without that there was no need to entertain punishment.

The reference to character evidence was to further expand the idea that with only that information, they couldn't move through phase one: verdict, on to phase two: sentence.




> There is a reason the verdict and punishment phase are separated, and there are arguments why it should be such, both pro and con.



I agree with this statement completely, and I really didn't argue in any way with it, just as you suggested in your first response.

If you re-read what I did do, it should be clear to you, that your point was not clear to me.  And I'm NOT the one with any formal studies of law, or making arguments, but I would suggest that you perfect those skills if you want to affectively make a point with only a sentence or two.  Sarcasm is great when it's funny, not so much when it's meant to demean others.  _As evidenced by this:_


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2011)

what if she is in reality innocent....look at past cases that have public opinion has been so sure about and then proven wrong....jo benet.....chandra levy....sometimes truth is so much stranger than fiction


----------



## martybegan (Jul 7, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> what if she is in reality innocent....look at past cases that have public opinion has been so sure about and then proven wrong....jo benet.....chandra levy....sometimes truth is so much stranger than fiction



The undisputed facts are as follows:

Casey anthony left with her daughter on day X
On Day X+31 she was finally reported as missing by te grandmother.
People around Casey after day X dont remember seeing Caylee at all
Casey's car was found in an impound lot 1 month later with stuff in the trunk
Caylee's body was found around 8 months later in skeletal conditon, with duct tape around the mouth in a plastic bag. 

Thats the starting point to figuring out what happened.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2011)

there were all kinds of facts around the jo benet murders that pointed to someone inside the house......condemning pasty ramsey to a lifetime of hate and ridicule but now it seems she didnt kill her child......

public opinion is a sketchy place to hold a trial


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 7, 2011)

You win.  You are right.  We should pay attention to only those laws that suit our personal preferences.  I'm a piece of shit for thinking differently.  I should be burned at the stake.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 7, 2011)

Liability said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Mr Fucktard, Sir:

I sent you out for a few months to wise up and what happens? You get dummer.

I understand that as a government supremacist , you prefer a stacked jury in favor of the prosecution.

But here learn about *JURY NULLIFICATION*

.

.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 7, 2011)

she's as innocent and pure as the driven snow I tell ya..


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> The jury in Casey Anthony's case did the right thing. The prosecutor only built on speculations and did not prove case. While Ms. Casey would spend more time behind bars, I wish her well.



You have a very severe mental illness. Somewhere there is a padded room and a straight jacket waiting for you.  ~BH


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 7, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> ...... While Ms. Casey would spend more time behind bars, I wish her well.


I wish her a well deserved beat down.


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 7, 2011)

midcan5 said:


> The jury is often the most interesting unknown of a trial. A child is dead either from accident or willful accident but there is no way any of us will know. The defense's drowning scenario made no sense at all, this was her grandfather and as a grandfather I cannot buy into his subsequent behavior as acting. It would have been too tragic and painful, he'd have to be satan reincarnated. Having served on criminal cases, one a murder one case, and have been a character witness on a murder one case, I can only say good luck. I sat in a room with Jurors who wanted to continue discussion so they could skip work - seriously. When a jury is picked, there is a questionnaire and brief interview, if one can read people or know what a certain individual could/would think given their background of religion, family, and education you can aim towards your conclusion. May work, may not. Juries are fickle. Law likes to think law exists on some formal level, but in the end law exists in the minds of a person who sees things as they see them. And don't for a second assume people in a jury room are not affected by others, the jury leader can have great control in the outcome if there are no challenges. [ from other jurors. ]
> 
> "I shall proceed ... on the assumption that people sometimes or often do vote their considered and impartial opinions.  It is by no means invariably true, but a normative theory of law and politics needs an aspirational quality, and this is mine."  Jeremy Waldron



Guess what I got in the mail today?  Yep, next month. To add to my comment above the fact the prosecution wanted a death warrant jury may too have contributed to an acquittal. Consider two aspects, one you (the juror) want to see justice done in the extreme, and two in order to do that, subtleties fly out the window. You'd better have concrete specific proof. And there was none. I thought there was a manslaughter charge too?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 7, 2011)

In my opinion, the Anthony family had an *alarming* amount of pets that they buried where little Caylees body was found and Lee Anthony testified in court that they most always wrapped the deceased pets in garbage bags then wrapped duct tape around them. 

*Casey Dry Bones Anthonys* own attorney admitted in court that she was present when her daughter died! Why did Casey dispose of her daughters body in such a manner? Many children drown every year in America because of swimming pool accidents. In these cases rarely is anyone ever charged or accused of anything. 

I wouldn't put it past that trash bitch that she actually took little Caylee Marie Anthony out to the backyard and heaved her little body into the swimming pool. Then went back inside the house for about 20 minutes and watched T.V. while her daughter quickly drowns. The neighbor said she asked him to borrow a shovel the same day. Go figure.

Is the father of George Anthony a legal immigrant?  If not deport him and charge Cindy Anthony of perjury. If George and Lee are guilty of child molestation let them be charged to! Either that or let George and Lee sue Casey for defamation of character.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 7, 2011)

It is said that the costs so far, that Casey will *hopefully* have to repay are:

Prosecution: 
$ 91,000.00

Defenses Bill to State of Florida:
$ 130,000.00

Jury Room, Board, Transportation:
$ 360,000.00

Total:
$ 581,000.00


----------



## Zona (Jul 7, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Wow.  YOu got my life down to a T.  You are he greatest, most scary person on the web with your insights.  Wow.  100% on point.  Your knowledge makes me fear and respect you since you have everything in check and how much you know about me.  

(By the way, you are sharp enough to know I am being sarcastic dont you?)  You could not be more wrong...but whatever.  I am shaking here internet tough guy...

*AN INTERNET TOUGH GUY IS DEFINED BY SOMEONE WHO WOULD POST THIS:*

*"I have seen and done shit that would make you cowar up like a gutless turd. Don't fuck with infantry son, you got no fucking clue."*  In case you forgot, it was you, master internet tough guy...who posted this tripe.  You actually posted this shit.  Damn.

Dear sir...Internet tough guys are pussies in real life.  (Just saying).

BH = ITG  (Internet tough guy).   I know, I know, you will throw your keyboard at me.  I am very very very skerred....lololololololololol

Are you an advanced internet tough guy?  A ninja keyboardist?


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jul 7, 2011)

I think the whore will end up in the news for getting her ass beat in the parking lot while out trolling for cock. At least I hope thats what happens.


----------



## Zona (Jul 7, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> I think the whore will end up in the news for getting her ass beat in the parking lot while out trolling for cock. At least I hope thats what happens.



The problem with your theory (and by the way I love it) is she never was a person in trouble prior to her killing her child.  

She was pretty much straight and narrow (except for that little check thing) before this.  

She is going to end up a Florida party girl.  (Who happened to kill and get away with it).


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 7, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Well, not exactly an arm chair quarterback since I actually know a lot about the law.  I appreciate that what looks moronic to you is just the opposite from your posts, so I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 7, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Actually, just the opposite, I really hate to have to fire people.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 7, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> I guess Scott Peterson should have hired hero Jose Biaz. They convicted him with less circumstantial evidence. He's sitting on death row out here. ~BH



Well, I have to disagree with this.  They convicted him on only circumstantial evidence, but much much more than this case had.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Zona said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I know, I hit the nail right on the head.  Nah at the end of the day, You're just another coward behind a keyboard. Your Eagles suck too. The best they will ever be in this era was when they had your hero T.O.  ~BH


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> I think the whore will end up in the news for getting her ass beat in the parking lot while out trolling for cock. At least I hope thats what happens.


 
Never under estimate the American man.  Just look at Susan Smith she got pregnant while she was in prison behind bars, while she was serving her time for killing her two toddlers.  I thought, I heard about 6 months ago that she got pregnant for the second time.  When theyre in heat its just too much for some men to resist.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Scott Peterson should have hired hero Jose Biaz. They convicted him with less circumstantial evidence. He's sitting on death row out here. ~BH
> ...




He had a smarter jury.  This jury won't even face the public with their verdict, they're ashamed.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

FurthurBB said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Scott Peterson should have hired hero Jose Biaz. They convicted him with less circumstantial evidence. He's sitting on death row out here. ~BH
> ...



What, a missing boat anchor? If you know of some other circumstancial evidence, I am all ears. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Exactly. ~BH


----------



## jillian (Jul 7, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> In my opinion, the Anthony family had an *alarming* amount of pets that they buried where little Caylees body was found and Lee Anthony testified in court that they most always wrapped the deceased pets in garbage bags then wrapped duct tape around them.
> 
> *Casey Dry Bones Anthonys* own attorney admitted in court that she was present when her daughter died! Why did Casey dispose of her daughters body in such a manner? Many children drown every year in America because of swimming pool accidents. In these cases rarely is anyone ever charged or accused of anything.
> 
> ...



Your surmise is why there was no conviction. The jury couldn't put her to death without answering those questions. Good prosecutors know there has to be a narrative...and not just "she killed her, trust us... it doesn't matter how she did it... now put her to death".


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Casey Anthony Dreams in Jail of Having Another Baby

Casey in Jail house letters:

"I had a dream not too long ago that I was pregnant," she wrote to another inmate. "It was like having Cays all over again." 


"I've thought about adopting, which even sounds weird to me saying it, but there are so many children that deserve to be loved," Anthony wrote to inmate Robyn Adams at Florida's Orlando County Jail. "Let's make a deal? Let's get pregnant together?"


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Casey Anthony Writes About Wanting More Babies

_More of the 250 pages of her Jail House Letters:_

In one letter she refers to a book she has dreams of writing, describing it as a *"partial memoir/comedy/relationship advice book for those not in the know."* 

"It's a way to settle many rumors and to share my insight about love, life and most important - God," she wrote. "Who knows."


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 7, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



They should be.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2011)

The great majority of us are unhappy but with the wrong party.  The jury did not convict because the prosecution failed at its duty, proving her guilty beyond a reasonable doubt.

No one else is responsible for that failure.


----------



## FurthurBB (Jul 7, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> OK, now I'm pissed off!
> 
> The victim known as Caylee Marie Anthony was 2.5 years old. This means Caylee lived on earth for only *913 days*.
> 
> ...



Where can I read where jury members believed her lies?  Could you post a link?


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > FurthurBB said:
> ...



I agree. The people of California, to their credit, saw to it that people with executive skills were part of the jury in that heinous crime. They also got to listen to Amber Frey's testimony about Peterson's lies to prevent her from learning about his wife Laci. She drove home the point he was a fraud in just about everything he did in executing his wife and her unborn child.

Caylee Anthony had no Amber Frey to call in and testify what kind of person would tape her mouth and nostrils shut while she went out and partied, and no judge stood there and told the jury to ignore Amber Frey. I have a feeling there's somebody out there who knows what Casey did and her every move while she was extinguishing her baby's life.

Even if there had been, that jury would've believed an attorney who would get up there and say anything about good and reliable witnesses and bring that witness down with every dirty trick in the book.

The defense intentionally picked jurors who were followers and assured there would be zero leaders. With the blind leading the blind, he knew exactly what he had to say to win the case. 

The American Justice system is now composed of people who know how to screw the system in order to get what they want.

When it's not about right or wrong any more, killers stalk the streets and no one is safe from them. A psychologist who becomes sympathetic to a sociopath who committed heinous crimes can do the same thing Baez did. They can let that character go free, fooling themselves into thinking his lies of being reformed are true, when in fact, it's all just a huge smokescreen to get out there and repeat the offense to heighten his pleasure of the sweet life.

Nobody will do anything about weak/follower juries, and criminals who should be behind bars doing hard time will be out stalking American children. On July 13, there will be one more sociopath out there walking the streets, a ticking time bomb who will repeat this same deal somewhere else where her vicious deeds are not known. 

I can't be too hard on the jury. They're the exact kind of people smart lawyers can manipulate into thinking whatever he shoves in front of them as likely, casts a doubt, a shadow of a doubt is as important as a reasonable doubt (it isn't). Politicians do the same thing, and when they convince enough people they will solve the issues and bring wealth and power to the people, they get elected, just like Adolph Hitler did in Germany. There were so few dissenters, Hitler's hit men were able to get rid of them in such a way as the public thought of them as enemies of the state instead of patriots issuing a warning to their fellow countrymen to tread carefully in the world of woe.


----------



## Grace (Jul 7, 2011)

If jennifer ford represents the other jurors, I see why they did what they did. Morons.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Baez probably dreamed of delusion of grandeur and a cash reward once she was free. Oh, yeah, hed be her agent, and possible marry her and they would both roll in the dough and live happily ever after.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 7, 2011)

This kind of crime is happening in every one of you people's states everyday.

Why is this one so much more significant than any of the thousands of others that are happening?

Turn your TVs off for crying out loud.


----------



## ncrespi (Jul 7, 2011)

<<What, a missing boat anchor? If you know of some other circumstancial evidence, I am all ears. >>

Anchor was just part of it. There was also the cops nabbing him as he sped towards the border to Mexico, with his hair dyed & his brothers I.D. And $10,000 in cash which, at the time anyway, was the most he was allowed to take over the border. And , of course, not  the least of it was Scott laughing at his wife's candlelight vigil & dating that massage therapist while his wife was still missing.
Anyone following the case would already know all this.


----------



## Liability (Jul 7, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> The great majority of us are unhappy but with the wrong party.  The jury did not convict because the prosecution failed at its duty, proving her guilty beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> No one else is responsible for that failure.



Is she a rancid bitch?   Probably.

Did she do the deed?  Likely.

Did the prosecution fuck up their presentment of the case against her?  Probably not.

I suggest that it is not entirely the "fault" of the prosecutors that the evidence simply was not there.  

If none of us can honestly cite to any of the evidence to clearly state what caused the death of that little girl, and I say none of us can (speculation doesn't count), then it is truly unfair to attack the jurors or even the prosecution.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 7, 2011)

Paulie said:


> This kind of crime is happening in every one of you people's states everyday.
> 
> Why is this one so much more significant than any of the thousands of others that are happening?
> 
> Turn your TVs off for crying out loud.



Look, Paulie, if you took one look at the Caylee Anthony pictures, and they meant nothing to you, then you have no feelings for that kind of a person. 

Get over your own misogyny before you tell the rest of the world what to watch on television.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 7, 2011)

Grace said:


> If jennifer ford represents the other jurors, I see why they did what they did. Morons.



I haven't seen any of the jurors, but I did hear a well-versed lawyer in the psychology of juries that let guilty people off the hook. This information is being taught in universities to lawyers to practice bumping people who would do the right thing and keeping as many followers as possible, preferably on an intelligence level that passes off important decisions to other people. Their case is made on manipulating followers and substituting a leadership/empathy with them through body language and a certain type of understated confidence and well-coached defendants to maintain a certain type of composure.

Criminals who kill someone without having to pay the price often escalate their crimes the next time they are free.

It's too much to hope for that this case should be used to insure that jury selection does not become the vector for hard, murderous, lying criminals to go walking, but I do hope the thought will be reviewed by jurors who know a large number of people in the public is not happy with this outcome and the dirty tricks pulled in order to make it turn out that way.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 7, 2011)

Paulie said:


> This kind of crime is happening in every one of you people's states everyday.
> 
> Why is this one so much more significant than any of the thousands of others that are happening?
> 
> Turn your TVs off for crying out loud.



And rarely are they put to death for it


----------



## Paulie (Jul 7, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > This kind of crime is happening in every one of you people's states everyday.
> ...



Who the fuck said it meant nothing to me?

A year or 2 ago there was a killing right near me where the girl's parents cut her head open and stuffed it with gauze while she was alive, and busted up her ribs.  She eventually died from an infection caused by the broken ribs.

You don't know about it because national media didn't bother running with the case for the entire length of it.  

Would you like me to show you pics of the girl so that maybe it grabs your emotions somehow?


----------



## spectrumc01 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bill O'Riley is an idiot.  The prosecution must prove the defendant is guilty, that is how it works in America.  The defense does not have to prove their innocence.  He was not in the court room and not in the jury room.  Him and Nancy grace need to be yanked off the air, they are making a mockery of our justice system, and promote mob justice.

Sorry...I needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 7, 2011)

Paulie said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



If Caylee Anthony means something to you, why don't you stop attacking those who feel she received no justice and support the thing that would bring justice to your neighborhood--jury improvement.

When the law was written, dioxyribonucleic acid was unknown to humankind and until 1987, was not used to solve cases in the United States. Now that every single detective and cop show on television dwells on it, simple people think it has always been around and is the ONLY thing that assures justice being done.

That is far from the truth, and this jury of followers were easily led down a merry path of confusion thrown out by the defense to obfuscate Casey's lies, refusal to own up to her crime by lawyering up and laying low during the trial as her lawyer advised.

The tape was the murder weapon, but the lies Casey told the police caused them not to find the body until all that was left were skeletal remains, loosely connected by duct tape washed clean of evidence by the time lapse caused by the likely murderer's lies.

It's clear the jury membership was devoid of anyone who might attain even a midpoint score on Kohlberg's moral measurement. Only a lawyer would have the tools to determine that, and this particular lawyer exploited the system in order to attain his desired target audience of believers in of course, himself.

This case will fall into the cracks in a few weeks, you may rest assured, but I hope the "talking heads" will start looking into jury tampering before the fact by use of technology to determine the fruition of moral spinelessness in selecting juries through lowball assessment that throws truth into the toilet while tolerating abdication of proper responsibility by blaming a defense team that was flawless in the execution of their duties. The only problem was, they had no idea how exploitative their opponent was of simple people, selected to obey his subliminal verbal messages to them.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 7, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



You're missing the point entirely.

And jury's are easily tampered with because jury duty is considered an inconvenience to almost everyone who gets it.  Most people don't care enough to use the duty to their advantage and make a difference.  Most do whatever they possibly can to get out of it.  

Thing is, when someone has to miss a week or 2 of work because of it, one can understand why they would want to get out of it.  There's not a lot of middle class people these days who can afford that.

I say hit up the people on unemployment, but that's a whole different discussion.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 7, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Bill O'Riley is an idiot.  The prosecution must prove the defendant is guilty, that is how it works in America.  The defense does not have to prove their innocence.  He was not in the court room and not in the jury room.  Him and Nancy grace need to be yanked off the air, they are making a mockery of our justice system, and promote mob justice.
> 
> Sorry...I needed to get that off my chest.



I'm so glad you are relieved.

Once in a while mob justice does the world a bit o' good, namely those hooligans responsible for the Boston Tea Party, and Washington's barefoot army at Valley Forge, for a second.

Bully for Bill O'Reilly and Nancy Grace, two rare and disciplined newscasters. I hope they go after that bullmalarkey system of selecting juries who are soft on criminals even when they know deep down the criminal did the murder, and remove selection from chest-thumping lawyers who have everything to gain if justice is miscarried by people they know exactly how to control through scientific technology learned through sociology, psychology, and persuasive skills. In other words, the defense lawyer dangled those people like puppets on a string, because he could.

Make lawyers earn a living like everybody else--with challenges. Make them take who is picked fairly by a panel of people who are most interested in the jury selection of persons who are unafraid of making judgments.

This was the poorest excuse of a jury I ever heard of. Everyone of them wanted somebody else to tie their shoes for them and was afraid of offending someone if they pointed a finger at the criminal who pulled this off and didn't dare to say, "You did it, and you're going away for life."

I needed to get that off my chest, only I'm not sorry for doing so.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 7, 2011)

Paulie said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



The requirement for jury selection was originally to select the accused's jury of peers. This particular accusee was so craven and calculating she had no peer on that jury. Juries have to be composed of people who can either meet or outthink the criminal. This jury didn't measure up by design. The lawyer ridded himself of all challenges by picking followers and zero leaders. He did it on purpose, and I hold him personally responsible for not only hugely assisting this travesty of justice, but making America's streets unsafe by foisting this craven sociopath onto the streets of wherever she walks with a black widow threat to harm her detractors, for which she is self-assured she can get away with it.

Those who select jurors should do their fellow citizens a favor and select those who can at least work their way out of the duct tape the killer would put them in if she got a bad vote from them and she could.

My goodness, if the woman did kill her daughter like the evidence presented literally shouted out loud, what do you think she might do to a total stranger she was disenchanted with if she had the opportunity coinciding with the means to do them in?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Rumor has it that Jose Baez hired a *Talent Agent* today.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Caylees bedroom


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 7, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> Rumor has it that Jose Baez hired a *Talent Agent* today.



Oh, hep me.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 7, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> Caylees bedroom




Caylee Anthony's Duct Tape coffin


----------



## cyint (Jul 7, 2011)

Attorney Gloria Allred's advice for Casey Anthony and her theory on what happened to Caylee:

Gloria Allred Offers Post Trial Advice to Casey Anthony; Breaks Down Trial; Turns 70 | CY Interview


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> Rumor has it that Jose Baez hired a *Talent Agent* today.



That's appropriate.  I thought he looked like a monkey fucking the football at half time.  Sounds like talent to me!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2011)

And now, please do carry on with who can out martyr whom.


----------



## nitroz (Jul 7, 2011)

While this is a subject in which people have strong feelings about, lets poke some fun at casey anthony and jose baez.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 7, 2011)

So when is the witch getting out?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2011)

M.D. is not in jail, nor Stephanie or Save.

Casey gets out next Wednesday.


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 7, 2011)

posting for 15 posts


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

~BH


----------



## eots (Jul 8, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr8n9zwji7I]YouTube - &#x202a;Angry Grandpa: Pissed After Casey Anthony Is Sentenced.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> Baez probably dreamed of delusion of grandeur and a cash reward once she was free. Oh, yeah, hed be her agent, and possible marry her and they would both roll in the dough and live happily ever after.



I don't think Baez had any idea this jury would render a not guilty verdict.  He was as shocked as anyone and he knows it wasn't his skill that got her off.  

That jury was a gift.

I hope she doesn't end up rolling in the dough, she doesn't deserve any reward for "winning" this case.  She didn't even testify.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2011)

On Dr. Drew, he made the comment that she has served 1043 days in jail and Caylee was alive a total of 1042 days.  

She's thinking about adopting a child because there are so many kids out there who deserve to be loved..  

Strange and bazaar.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> On Dr. Drew, he made the comment that she has served 1043 days in jail and Caylee was alive a total of 1042 days.
> 
> She's thinking about adopting a child because there are so many kids out there who deserve to be loved..
> 
> Strange and bazaar.



Any agency that allows her to adopt is out of their mind.  I hope that the "court of public opinion" will keep her from getting rich.  A porn movie company has already backed off an offer due to public pressure.  She is now the white OJ.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 8, 2011)

nitroz said:


> While this is a subject in which people have strong feelings about, lets poke some fun at casey anthony and jose baez.



Of course he deserves one , after all it was Mr. Baez skills that got her acquitted.

.


----------



## Liability (Jul 8, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > While this is a subject in which people have strong feelings about, lets poke some fun at casey anthony and jose baez.
> ...



Of course, that's stupid.

What got the nasty bitch acquitted was a pronounced LACK of evidence.  That fact is *not* the *fault* of the prosecution nor is it something that goes to the _*credit*_ of the defense attorney.  It was simply the way things were.

,


----------



## Zona (Jul 8, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Christ you are all over the place.  I love how you know so much about me.  I really do.




An internet tough guy.  You really are.  lololololololololololol


----------



## Zona (Jul 8, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > Baez probably dreamed of delusion of grandeur and a cash reward once she was free. Oh, yeah, hed be her agent, and possible marry her and they would both roll in the dough and live happily ever after.
> ...



I think we are all going to be "Juiced".


----------



## ginscpy (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope Casey has more luck finding the real killers than OJ did.

The latter dumbass walked - then played golf for 10 years -then did a keystone cop stickup that got him locked up for the rest of his natural life.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 8, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> I hope Casey has more luck finding the real killers than OJ did.
> 
> The latter dumbass walked - then played golf for 10 years -then did a keystone cop stickup that got him locked up for the rest of his natural life.



OF COURSE she's gonna have more luck.  Like OJ, she's gotta look in the mirror every day at the killer.

Me personally?  I think this party girl is gonna end up going on the talk show circuit, and she's gonna spill the beans somewhere along the way.

Too bad she can't be tried again...........I mean........she knows she's off scott free, so yeah......I think she's gonna tell someone.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Casey has more luck finding the real killers than OJ did.
> ...



I don't know Biker, usually when people get away with something this big they take it to the grave.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 8, 2011)

No, HG, she's not smart enough to keep her big mouth shut.  She's gonna slip up somewhere on the talk circuit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> No, HG, she's not smart enough to keep her big mouth shut.  She's gonna slip up somewhere on the talk circuit.



If she does I have a question, what happens if she does admit it? she can't be tried again for the same thing right?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 8, 2011)

No, she can't.  That's probably why she is eventually gonna tell on herself.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > No, HG, she's not smart enough to keep her big mouth shut.  She's gonna slip up somewhere on the talk circuit.
> ...



*Fifth Amendment to the United States Constitution*

No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; *nor shall any person be subject for the same offense to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb*; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.[1]

.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 8, 2011)

*The Great American Lynch Mob

Ryan McMaken on the Casey Anthony case.*

.


----------



## Politico (Jul 8, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> I have the "facts" as they have been laid out by the press and am absolutely convinced that Casey Anthony is at the very least a co-conspirator in the murder of her daughter.



And therein lies the problem. People should have watched the live feed of the trial. Not the court of HLN public opinion.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't think Casey Anthony will have a happy life. It seems as though her family and friends have all turned against her. She has no money and no job skills. Even if she wrote a book, lots of people would never buy it. And the state of Florida will most likely want their money back that was spent looking for Caylee, when Casey knew they would not find her. She may wish she was back in jail before it's over. I'm a big believer in Karma.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

Zona said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...









 ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> No, HG, she's not smart enough to keep her big mouth shut.  She's gonna slip up somewhere on the talk circuit.



Yeah, She will most likely spill the beans to Joran Van Der Sloot just after he proposes to her. ~BH


----------



## Zona (Jul 8, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



You do know internet "tough" guys are pussies dont you?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

Zona said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The only thing that I know is that anyone who calls someone that from the safety behind their keyboard, is without a doubt the real pussy. 

Why don't you shut your fucking mouth? I don't care, and nobody else here cares anymore, we are trying to discuss the case you stupid brain dead left-wing, berkinstock wearing, pinko dope smoking sack of shit.  What about this, Why don't you discuss your connections to pedo websites? Oh that's right, You said in a pm months ago at the other political board that you're a changed person now? I know exactly who you are there. Yeah right.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

So, back from planet PinkO and arguing with the mentally deranged moron Zona who worships baby killers, go figure. What more would you expect from a nutcase liberal? 

Anyway, This Tracy gal on Dr. Drew tonight right now who lived with the Anthony family and spent alot of time with Casey, claimed that Casey listened to this song all the time. Tracy is an associate of the bounty hunter guy I guess. Man, if this is true, it speaks a thousand words. ~BH

YouTube - &#x202a;seven dust - the past&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## eots (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Florida is a death penalty State.
> 
> But because she is young white and kind of pretty.
> 
> I doubt she will be sentenced to death.



That race thing again? If liberals would move back up north from Fla. the girl would have recieved the death penalty


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2011)

A _typical non _sequitur from little deb.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > No, HG, she's not smart enough to keep her big mouth shut.  She's gonna slip up somewhere on the talk circuit.
> ...



She will never admit that.  People hate her so much right now, they wouldn't be able to contain themselves if she admitted it.

I'm hearing more now about her civil trial brought by Zannie the nannie.  I believe she has to testify at least by deposition.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2011)

When it comes to the Casey Anthony case I wish that America had sharia law.

 It would be easy to find tens of thousands of Americans willing to cast the first stone.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> When it comes to the Casey Anthony case I wish that America had sharia law.
> 
> It would be easy to find tens of thousands of Americans willing to cast the first stone.



There are people out there right now planning some unfortunate "accident" happening to her, I'm sure of it.  Her and her attorneys might want to tone down their celebrations that she will be out soon.


----------



## cloudy (Jul 9, 2011)

Anybody watch the news lately? She's smiling and jovial, like nothing ever happened.
OD in a roach motel would be fitting, as one member already has stated.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> When it comes to the Casey Anthony case I wish that America had sharia law.
> 
> It would be easy to find tens of thousands of Americans willing to cast the first stone.



Well not lieterally asshole.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to the Casey Anthony case I wish that America had sharia law.
> ...



 Yes literally.

 If she tried walking down the street of any city unprotected.

 Before she reached the end of the block that would be 1000 people surrounding her.

 She would be lucky to make it out of there unharmed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> When it comes to the Casey Anthony case I wish that America had sharia law.
> 
> It would be easy to find tens of thousands of Americans willing to cast the first stone.



Only if they were muslims.  

I certainly wouldn't, nor anyone I know.  As a Daughter of the American Revolution, the rights and freedoms we have here in America are precious to me.  

We still believe that it is better for 10 guilty people to go free than to imprison one innocent person.  I am aware it is not that way in your country or your religion.   In fact, it would seem that sex is the most important reason a muslim can find to kill someone over.  I doubt this child would be worth much under sharia law.

I'll never forget once when a young medical resident from Saudi left my clinical area for another.  He left several treatment plans undone, and when he thought about them he called.  I told him yes they were not done.  He asked what would happen.  I told him in jest that I would just have to hunt him down and shoot him.  It got REAL quiet on his end of the line.  Then I told him, I would do them for him and don't think another thing  about them.  

I told one of my friends who had just returned from Desert Storm.  Her response, that is probably what would have happened to him in HIS country.  

We don't want your sharia law.  Even if the prisons are emptied out tonight, I don't want your barbaric ways and laws here.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Only if they were muslims.

She will be in Playboy or maybe Hustler.   You are a man.   You will buy a copy and look at her.  Then you will heave a big rock beause she let you do that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

This is America.  Casey Anthony was acquitted of a criminal charge AND she has become a national pass time.  No one is going to give that up.  My son says there is no such thing as bad publicity, and I have come to believe it.  She was acquitted.  It's time to move on.  There will be another like her in short order who will then bump her off as the national pass time.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to the Casey Anthony case I wish that America had sharia law.
> ...




And you might want to tone down this line of rhetoric before YOU get a call from the FBI.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Uh, there are plenty of white Americans ready to punch her lights out.  Muslims couldn't care less about this trial.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I am sure there are people who would like to know who they are.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I do wish you'd try to make just a little sense every now and then..


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



ROFL.  Claiming to know people who are after Casey Anthony is not a prudent thing to do on the internet.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2011)

First of all, I am an American citizen Little Miss Sunshine.

 And I am not a second-class citizen as you would like me to be.

 So you can just stuff your condescending attitude towards me and American Muslims..

 We do not need your approval or validation about anything.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Moron.  Nobody here is encouraging this behavior, everyone is acknowledging the fact that she could be in danger.  Her lawyer even admitted it in an interview.

You are the one hating Muslims right now..  Maybe you have something to fear?  What do you know about Muslims going after Casey?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> First of all, I am an American citizen Little Miss Sunshine.
> 
> And I am not a second-class citizen as you would like me to be.
> 
> ...



You make yourself a second class whatever when you spout off about wanting sharia law in America.  Many people have died for the freedoms and protections we have now.  Are you willing to die to get your noxious laws here?  Your kind of justice is what we came here to get away from.  Surely you don't think you will bring it here without a fight.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, I am an American citizen Little Miss Sunshine.
> ...



Hater.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Fucker.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




Now, now..  Try to keep your hate filled chin up "sunshine".


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, I am an American citizen Little Miss Sunshine.
> ...


 No retard, I do not make myself a second class citizen just because you say so.

 I have worn our country's uniform in a time of war and receive an Honorable Discharge.

 So I don't need a lecture from you about loyalty or patriotism.

 You have the exact same "one" vote as I do concerning any issue.

 So you need to get off of your "I'm a true American" high horse.

 Because Muslim Americans are here to stay and will be an even greater part of the political process in the future.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You and sunni need to get a room.  And wait for the knock on the door.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



 Why you hope to join us in a threesome?.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sorry, I'm not into that kind of gore.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 9, 2011)

Many were saying the same type of thing about OJ Simpson.  There is a perverse segment of society that has a strange fascination with celebrity of any kind.  She'll exist in that vacuum until her own demons get her.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 9, 2011)

> So I don't need a lecture from you about loyalty or patriotism.



But you do need a lecture about American jurisprudence. 



> Because Muslim Americans are here to stay and will be an even greater part of the political process in the future.



I would submit their religion play no role whatsoever, making such considerations moot. Participate as Americans first and only.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



 That's not what I heard.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > So I don't need a lecture from you about loyalty or patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Islam is not JUST a religion.  It is a way of life.  So your suggestion is moot.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > So I don't need a lecture from you about loyalty or patriotism.
> ...



Yepppppppppppppp.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



In that case let me remind Ms Anthony that she has a right to life and to bear arms to defend the same. Blast away , Casey.

.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 9, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Ha!  I heard the witch is comtemplating moving to another country.  WORKS  FOR ME!
May I suggest *Iran?*


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 9, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Not until her lawsuit trial is over with the Zanny Nanny who claims her lie put her life in danger from people who thought she murdered Caylee on account of her saying she had taken and hidden Caylee.

If she moves to a foreign country, she will have to pick a country that has people as gullible as her jury population. Oh, wait. She already lives there.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2011)

There are two people in the United States is if they somehow died or got killed.

 That most people would just shrugged her shoulders and say "good"

 Casey Anthony and OJ Simpson.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> There are two people in the United States is if they somehow died or got killed.
> 
> That most people would just shrugged her shoulders and say "good"
> 
> Casey Anthony and OJ Simpson.



Casey maybe.  Not OJ.  He has all of black America in the palm of his hand.  I've never met a single black person who said they believe he is guilty.  Not one.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 9, 2011)

Caylee's tree rent by lightning:







Story and Credits​


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Caylee's tree rent by lightning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*UM.  Why would God take out a nice tree instead of the killer?*


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 10, 2011)

Politico said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I have the "facts" as they have been laid out by the press and am absolutely convinced that Casey Anthony is at the very least a co-conspirator in the murder of her daughter.
> ...



What I did watch of the court feed told me exactly what was going to happen.  She was found not guilty.  The prosecution did not have the evidence to convict her.  They never should have brought this case to trial.  It would have taken a dumb shit jury to convict her on the evidence presented.

Most of us would like to see her rot in prison, but the case was not one that could be won with the evidence available based upon "reasonable doubt".

Immie


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I read somewhere this was the last case for the prosecutor who is retiring.  I guess he wanted to go out with a bang.  He did.  But not the way he thought.  There will probably be a movie about him as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2011)

Immanuel is incorrect: the prosecution could have won the case with the evidence it had in erasing reasonable doubt.  The prosecution failed to educate the jurors on just what circumstantial evidence is, how it is used in trials, and how circumstantially Casey was the only one who could have, beyond reasonable doubt, killed her daughter.

Sunshine is correct in that the prosecutor will be remembered for a long, long time who let the killer go free.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Jeff Ashton was scheduled to retire in December.  The announcement post 'the verdict' was a surprise and the 'reasons' behind the sudden decision are hush hush.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2011)

Well.......the bitch is gonna be released on the 17 of this month, next Sunday to be exact.

Hope she gets her ass kicked at least once a month for the rest of her life.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > There are two people in the United States is if they somehow died or got killed.
> ...



Pfft I'm half black and he is guilty, fuck him.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > There are two people in the United States is if they somehow died or got killed.
> ...



I'm half black. He is NOT guilty. 

.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Immanuel is incorrect: the prosecution could have won the case with the evidence it had in erasing reasonable doubt.  The prosecution failed to educate the jurors on just what circumstantial evidence is, how it is used in trials, and how circumstantially Casey was the only one who could have, beyond reasonable doubt, killed her daughter.
> 
> Sunshine is correct in that the prosecutor will be remembered for a long, long time who let the killer go free.



Disagree.  The prosecution team did very well with the evidence they had, they explained in detail throughout, in rebuttal and their closing arguments were spectacular.

The jury screwed up, there was a third charge that would have kept her in jail but wouldn't have included the DP.  The judge explained it and the PT explained it.  They were anxious to get the hell out of there, it was a holiday and one was going on a cruise.  They definately screwed up.

She walks because her jury was a stupid as OJ's.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel is incorrect: the prosecution could have won the case with the evidence it had in erasing reasonable doubt.  The prosecution failed to educate the jurors on just what circumstantial evidence is, how it is used in trials, and how circumstantially Casey was the only one who could have, beyond reasonable doubt, killed her daughter.
> ...



She walked because despite all the evidence, the prosecution could not rule out the possibility that someone else committed the crime.  The defense did not need to prove that Casey did not commit the crime.  They only needed to prove that someone else could have done it.  Hell, they did not even have to prove it.  They only needed to insinuate it.

Immie


----------



## Liability (Jul 11, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I'm of African descent.  OJ is a vile filthy scumbag double murderer.  Only complete imbeciles and filthy dishonest utter morons pretend that he didn't do those murderers.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel is incorrect: the prosecution could have won the case with the evidence it had in erasing reasonable doubt.  The prosecution failed to educate the jurors on just what circumstantial evidence is, how it is used in trials, and how circumstantially Casey was the only one who could have, beyond reasonable doubt, killed her daughter.
> ...



I think one of the jurors said they walked her because they did not want her to die, and they did not understand that they could have hit her with the lesser that would not have involved the death penalty.  Whether this is true or not, i don't know - but if it is, they were idiots, because, of course, that was all explained to them.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel is incorrect: the prosecution could have won the case with the evidence it had in erasing reasonable doubt.  The prosecution failed to educate the jurors on just what circumstantial evidence is, how it is used in trials, and how circumstantially Casey was the only one who could have, beyond reasonable doubt, killed her daughter.
> ...




Disagree. Her Puertorican attorney was superb. His closing argument was spectacular.


She walks because the prosecution rushed to judgment without any evidence.

.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 11, 2011)

I heard most of the evidence presented. I would have said guilty, but not so sure i would have gone with the premeditated. I'd have to hear more argument on that. But I lean towards it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> I heard most of the evidence presented. I would have said guilty, but not so sure i would have gone with the premeditated. I'd have to hear more argument on that. But I lean towards it.



I would have voted guilty as well, I don't care if everyone else in the room didn't.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I heard most of the evidence presented. I would have said guilty, but not so sure i would have gone with the premeditated. I'd have to hear more argument on that. But I lean towards it.
> ...




Linda Drane Burdick asked who would benefit most if Caylee was gone?  There was no question, it wouldn't be the grandparents or her brother, how do they benefit?  The one who benefitted was the party girl with the brand new tattoo.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel is incorrect: the prosecution could have won the case with the evidence it had in erasing reasonable doubt.  The prosecution failed to educate the jurors on just what circumstantial evidence is, how it is used in trials, and how circumstantially Casey was the only one who could have, beyond reasonable doubt, killed her daughter.
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yep.

I imagine the rest of her life will be hell anyway.


----------



## Liability (Jul 11, 2011)

The jury did a difficult job.  They complied with their oaths in the face of very likely public opinion.

It is not their lack of intelligence that led to the acquittal.

It was not a prosecutorial screw up.

It was not a stirring defense.

It was simply a lack of actual evidence of how the poor girl died and who was responsible for her death.


----------



## Liability (Jul 11, 2011)

The jury did a difficult job.  They complied with their oaths in the face of very likely public opinion.

It is not any lack of intelligence on their part that led to the acquittal.

It was not a prosecutorial screw up.

It was not a stirring defense.

It was simply a lack of actual evidence of how the poor girl died and who was responsible for her death.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





Contumacious said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So now I'm curious. Do you guys like obie doodle and Halle Barry claim to be black? Oh and btw,, I'm white with a lot of freckles,, he's guilty as shit and I'm glad his azz is rotting in prison..


----------



## Liability (Jul 11, 2011)

FWIW:  We are ALL "out of Africa" so we can ALL claim to be black.  

And OJ is a scumbag murdering piece of shit who literally got away with murder (times two) due to a racist idiot jury, a dishonest defense team, an imbecilic & incompetent prosecutorial team and a truly sub-standard judge.

Casey Anthony is very likely the killer, but the proof truly was not there.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 11, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



This proves they are dumb as shit. I sat and listened to the Judge's instructions. I understood them. Why didn't these brain dead individuals? I'm sick to death of them, they are still coming out in public saying they know she did it but the state didn't prove it. Hell, I'm still asking if the state didn't prove it how the hell do they know it??? They are sure helping alot with Casey's saftey issuse with these stupid statements aren't they?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 11, 2011)

Liability said:


> FWIW:  We are ALL "out of Africa" so we can ALL claim to be black.
> 
> And OJ is a scumbag murdering piece of shit who literally got away with murder (times two) due to a racist idiot jury, *a dishonest defense team,* an imbecilic & incompetent prosecutorial team and a truly sub-standard judge.
> 
> Casey Anthony is very likely the killer, but the proof truly was not there.



Ya know that deshorwitz guy was on some show and he actually said the justice system isn't about truth, if you are looking for truth look elsewhere. I"m paraphrasing but that's the jist of what he said.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, I just heard that next Tuesday, Casey is to be deposed in the Zannie the Nannie civil suit.  

This is the first time she's had to testify under oath.  She won't have Zannie to blame so what will her lies be this time?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW:  We are ALL "out of Africa" so we can ALL claim to be black.
> ...



He's right, the justice system isn't about truth.


----------



## cyint (Jul 11, 2011)

Great read on the Casey Anthony trial:

Reflections on the Casey Anthony Case | CY Interview


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2011)

Liability said:


> FWIW:  We are ALL "out of Africa" so we can ALL claim to be black.
> 
> And OJ is a scumbag murdering piece of shit who literally got away with murder (times two) due to a racist idiot jury, a dishonest defense team, an imbecilic & incompetent prosecutorial team and a truly sub-standard judge.
> 
> Casey Anthony is very likely the killer, but the proof truly was not there.


Yes, but what the hell does his skin color have to do with anything?

I really don't get this. He seemed guilty and a POS. It doesn't matter if he is black or white.


----------



## Liability (Jul 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW:  We are ALL "out of Africa" so we can ALL claim to be black.
> ...



He was a famous and (previously) well-regarded black man.  The jury of mostly blacks evidently deemed him a champion, of some kind.

With that same evidence, that same jury would never have acquitted a famous white guy.

Of course, but for the incompetence of the LA District Attorney, the trial would never have been held there in the first place, so there ya go.  That too was a racially motivated choice.


----------



## Liability (Jul 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW:  We are ALL "out of Africa" so we can ALL claim to be black.
> ...



That was a silly thing for Dershowitz to say.

It often falls very much short of the ideal, that's true;  but the criminal justice system's higher aspiration in the matter of a criminal trial is supposed to be a search for the truth.  

The function of a jury is to sift through properly  admissible evidence to reach intelligent common-sense based factual determinations.  Then they apply those findings of fact to the law as  instructed (hopefully a proper set of legal instructions) to reach their verdict.  The verdict IS supposed to speak the truth.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> I heard most of the evidence presented. I would have said guilty, but not so sure i would have gone with the premeditated. I'd have to hear more argument on that. But I lean towards it.



Thanks. I'd have had to go with premeditated on account of the duct tape. It shouted preplanned elimination to me, but not as loud as her lies to the police screamed it.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



 The **** in Nevada got around his Fifth Amendment double jeopardy right and sentenced him to prison for what occurred in his first trial.

Travesty of justice. 


.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Hey, I just heard that next Tuesday, Casey is to be deposed in the Zannie the Nannie civil suit.
> 
> This is the first time she's had to testify under oath.  She won't have Zannie to blame so what will her lies be this time?



Well, she could take the 5th.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW:  We are ALL "out of Africa" so we can ALL claim to be black.
> ...



well shit Ravi davi, you know it meant something back then and you know why. Can you say Rodney KIng? or is your memory that damn short?


----------



## Liability (Jul 11, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I just heard that next Tuesday, Casey is to be deposed in the Zannie the Nannie civil suit.
> ...



Actually, I don't believe she *can* take the 5th since she can never again be criminally prosecuted on the crimes for which she stood trial.   So none of her deposition testimony can ever be used against her in a criminal trial which is the function of the right to remain silent.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2011)

Liability said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I think you are right on this one.  Somebody mentioned 'civil rights crimes', but those are prosecutable only under the color of law: i.e., a LEO committed a crime 'under the color' of his official position and duties.  I don't think any of the testimony can be used criminally.

No one but family has standing (if I am correct on this; correct me if I am wrong, Liability) in a civil damages suit for the child's death.

She is home free, and we all have to listen to Nancy Grace for the next four years about this.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 12, 2011)

In my humble opinion........................................


*Nancy Grace sucks large donkey cocks with thick bulging purple veins!!!!!*​


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2011)

Liability said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If she does have to testify and the 5th isn't an option, it will take some of the curiosity factor out of book sales.  I'm sure she'll profit and she needs the money to go into hiding but it would be nice if people would boycott her shit.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Sarah no one in their right mind would buy a book written by a woman whom we know lies each and every time she opens her mouth. I think any book she writes will sell very poorly


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2011)

Monday morning QBing is all the rage now in America. The absurdity level reached it's  climax with talikng head lawyers on the networks giving their "analysis" of the case having never read the mountain of evidence, discovery and motions filed during the case.
It is a sad day in America when we have good folks that vote, get summoned for jury duty, do not make petty excuses to avoid their civic duty, serve and sit for weeks without complaint and reach a verdict based solely on the evidence and not TV cable drama ONLY to be second guessed by those with no legal training whatsoever and were not at the trial.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Monday morning QBing is all the rage now in America. The absurdity level reached it's  climax with talikng head lawyers on the networks giving their "analysis" of the case having never read the mountain of evidence, discovery and motions filed during the case.
> It is a sad day in America when we have good folks that vote, get summoned for jury duty, do not make petty excuses to avoid their civic duty, serve and sit for weeks without complaint and reach a verdict based solely on the evidence and not TV cable drama ONLY to be second guessed by those with no legal training whatsoever and were not at the trial.



Oh bullshit asswipe. It's called free speech. It's something even you and the dumb jurors support correct? Suck it up.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Monday morning QBing is all the rage now in America. The absurdity level reached it's  climax with talikng head lawyers on the networks giving their "analysis" of the case having never read the mountain of evidence, discovery and motions filed during the case.
> ...



Crowds demonstrating against the jurors just "free speech"?
They have security watching them. 
Called MOBS.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...





Good, I'm glad you asswipes are watching them exercise their free speech. They haven't done anything illegal yet have they?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I hope you're right, Willow.  Just remember the guy in front of the jail with the poster board asking her out the other day.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I saw a guy with a poster asking her to marry him.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



One can't explain crazy!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I think her "supporters" are one sandwich short of the picnic basket.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 12, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Monday morning QBing is all the rage now in America. The absurdity level reached it's  climax with talikng head lawyers on the networks giving their "analysis" of the case having never read the mountain of evidence, discovery and motions filed during the case.
> It is a sad day in America when we have good folks that vote, get summoned for jury duty, do not make petty excuses to avoid their civic duty, serve and sit for weeks without complaint and reach a verdict based solely on the evidence and not TV cable drama ONLY to be second guessed by those with no legal training whatsoever and were not at the trial.



It does not take "legal training" to have common sense.  This woman was guilty as sin and she walked.  She walked because the jury let her walk.  What parent in their right mind does their "own investigation" when their child is missing?  Who leads the police to offices where they don't actually work?  What parent doesn't frantically call the police, the FBI, the local news, and every family member and friend they have to report their child is missing?  Answer: the one who killed the child.  Only the killer doesn't want anyone to know that a child is missing.  Her grandparents were frantic when they finally realized their granddaughter was missing.  Did you hear the panic in the voice of Casey Anthony's mother?!?!?  This was as straight forward a case as has ever existed, and the jury inexplicably granted this psyco-path a license to murder.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 12, 2011)

They convicted Scott Peterson with circumstancial evidence. The prosecution never proved how Lacy Peterson and her unborn child (Connor) died. Yet, He is sitting out here in California on Death Row. The Jurors of the Casey Anthony case have their heads stuck up their asses. They must be on meds like the Anthonys. Somewhere, a village is missing 12 fucking idiots. ~BH


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2011)

Rottweiler said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Monday morning QBing is all the rage now in America. The absurdity level reached it's  climax with talikng head lawyers on the networks giving their "analysis" of the case having never read the mountain of evidence, discovery and motions filed during the case.
> ...



How do you know? Did you read all of the investigative reports, sit in on the motions hearings to see what evidence would be allowed for the defense and prosecution and hear 100% of all of the evidence.
I have worked over 2000 jury trials in 30 years. This jury should be commended by anyone that has any sense of the judicial system.
They do not even have a cause of death in this murder trial and you call it a slam dunk.
Here you are in the United States of America that has the absolute best criminal justice system on earth with trial by jury and you are questioning the jury with this BS of "this woman was guilty as sin". 
And you were not even there.
Sad day in America when good honest citizens are called to do their duty, do it ethically and honorably and are called God Damn Fools by the likes of you.
You should be ashamed of yourself. Move to Iran. They do it your way over there.
Delta is ready when you are.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> They convicted Scott Peterson with circumstancial evidence. The prosecution never proved how Lacy Peterson and her unborn child (Connor) died. Yet, He is sitting out here in California on Death Row. The Jurors of the Casey Anthony case have their heads stuck up their asses. They must be on meds like the Anthonys. Somewhere, a village is missing 12 fucking idiots. ~BH



And I commend the jury in that case also.
They, unlike you and I, SAW ALL OF THE EVIDENCE.
You watch too much TV. 
The burden of proof is on the prosecution, not the defense. That was about the weakest capital murder case I have ever seen.
Not guilty is not innocent. If the government is not forced to prove their case what do we end up with?
Sad day in America when honest citizens are judged by those with no legal training and did not hear all of the evidence. 
SCARY.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 12, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > They convicted Scott Peterson with circumstancial evidence. The prosecution never proved how Lacy Peterson and her unborn child (Connor) died. Yet, He is sitting out here in California on Death Row. The Jurors of the Casey Anthony case have their heads stuck up their asses. They must be on meds like the Anthonys. Somewhere, a village is missing 12 fucking idiots. ~BH
> ...



WTF? "*honest citizens*"? Well, you really bumped your fucking head on that assumption eh?  

How do you know how much tv I watch guy? Maybe I followed the case online or in the newspaper because I live less than an hour from where it all happened? I read the transcripts from the case. 

On another note, I know all I need to know about The Casey Anthony case. I don't need to sit through 50 hours of some dumb ass Coroner being asked the same question 100 times, or even listen to his drivel for 2 hours. 

Actually, All I gotta do is see how she acted after the child died (Shopping, partying, kissing other women and shaking her ass like a typical american female idiot), Consider the smell in her car that her mother smelled, be informed about the internet searches for chloroform, read her father's suicide note, hear her own Mother's 911 call, and note every single lie the stupid creature told in order to understand that the bitch is 100% guilty. 

Know what I think? I think that you watch too much porn bro.  ~BH


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2011)

The most troubling part of being an American citizen is seeing here and everywhere the complete lack of any legal and Constitutional knowledge citizens have. Outright scary.
First of all, let me be perfectly clear. No doubt there are a lot of mad folks that believe Casey Anthony got away with murder in Florida, and you folks may be right!
She was a liar, a terrible mother and never worked at the places she did. Folks, that has nothing to do with the burden of proof in a capital murder case. Never has and never will as the Judge's charges indicated 100 years ago, now and 100 years from now.
But most of the folks that are very upset over this verdict would do anything themselves to avoid jury duty and they brag about it when they do. 
Maybe Anthony was involved in her daughter's death. For the uninformed masses here: The jury didn't say she was not involved. The finding was not "innocent". The finding was "not guilty". BIG DIFFERENCE which you folks have no clue about.
The jury stated that the prosecution did not prove their case. Something else for the uninformed: The prosecution has to prove each and every count in the INDICTMENT, specifically. In Scottish courts the jury can find "unproven" in criminal cases which is the same as not guilty here. 
This case was a definite NOT PROVEN.
And it pisses me off also but I researched it and found out what happened.
The great power of the state was stopped by the people, the jury. And that is a good thing. The government wanted to kill Anthony's sorry ass and 12 common people stopped them from doing it. Just plain folks that stood between Anthony's sorry ass and the vast power of the government. And in America these folks that you legal scholars want to tar and feather were able to tell the government "STOP. You came up short in doing your job. You did not prove your case the way you stated you would in the indictment and opening statement. "
In America the government has the one most powerful exclusive power forbidden to every else. The state and only the state has the power to use deadly force and deprive citizens of life,property and liberty. The scenario you folks want is one that history has shown bringing dictators, kings, monarchies, theological governments and the like. In all of those past societies the accused like Anthony could be punished at the snap of a finger of a king, a preacher or dictator. 
Well not the way we do it here and you folks are not appreacitive enough to know the difference.
In The United States of America, A NATION OF LAWS, NOT MEN and their different and various religous beliefs, we have 12 ordinary citizens that have the power, BY LAW, to stop the power of GOVERNMENT. It is called the jury. And we should be just as happy about the outcome of this trial as we are upset over it. Why? I do not want government appointees or bureaucrtats to be the ones that are the last defense AGAINST THE POWER OF GOVERNMENT determined to take the life and liberty away from someone.
Mad as hell? Blame the prosecutors. They over charged the case from the word go. The jury was charged that they had to eliminate every scenario possible concerning the cause of death to convict. They couldn't do that. 
If any of your folks are wrongly accused of a crime how would you like it if there were capable jurors ready to hear YOUR CASE and they remembered the mob anger at the jury in this trial and found a way to avoid service as a result of that?
Everyone could be in that situation and everyone needs capable juries just like this one was.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 12, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> The most troubling part of being an American citizen is seeing here and everywhere the complete lack of any legal and Constitutional knowledge citizens have. Outright scary.
> First of all, let me be perfectly clear. No doubt there are a lot of mad folks that believe Casey Anthony got away with murder in Florida, and you folks may be right!
> She was a liar, a terrible mother and never worked at the places she stated. Folks, that has nothing to do with the burden of proof in a capital murder case. Never has and never will as the Judge's charges indicated 100 years ago, now and 100 years from now.
> But most of the folks that are very upset over this verdict would do anything themselves to avoid jury duty and they brag about it when they do.
> ...



Gd, I see that you're passionate about your feelings because you took the time to type this long post. Even if you posted it twice, which sometimes happens here. It's a glitch on your connection. Anyway, I do respect your effort. However, you have way too much respect for this fucked up system. As far as understanding the Constituion, you must have mis-spoken, or maybe you actually do assume that I or many others here do not undersand it? I dunno, but you could not be further from the truth in that area atleast concerning me. Welcome to The University of BH.  Anytime you would like to be educated on The Constitution of The United States of America, just let me know and fire away.  

With that being said, The Jury on this trial is on dope, and the Bitch is guilty. ~BH


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice speech, but we are still entitled to our own opinions. I didn't watch every minute of the trial, But I did hear some things that the jury was not permitted to hear, just as they heard and saw some things that I didn't.

But it is still my opinion that Casey Anthony is Guilty of murder. Possibly not premeditated, but guilty of murder.

I believe the jury screwed up.

And since this is America I'm allowed to say so.

Oh and no doubt the Prosecution screwed up too....


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 12, 2011)

sfc ollie said:


> nice speech, but we are still entitled to our own opinions. I didn't watch every minute of the trial, but i did hear some things that the jury was not permitted to hear, just as they heard and saw some things that i didn't.
> 
> But it is still my opinion that casey anthony is guilty of murder. Possibly not premeditated, but guilty of murder.
> 
> ...








 ~BH


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi BH.  Keepin the home fires burning I see.   

Dude, where do you find the energy?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 12, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Hi BH.  Keepin the home fires burning I see.
> 
> Dude, where do you find the energy?



kc, It's only really an every other day commitment Kik. Otherwise, I would blow a gasket and come unhinged every single day of my life. 

Nah, I think we all need to compromise a little in order to solve this problem now. Unfortunately, it only solves this one problem now. The real task, is putting an end to the International banking cartels choke-hold that they have on The United States of America, and it's future for our children. ~BH


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, she's guilty, don't let that pretty face fool you...

She belongs in fucking prison for the rest of her life.... The prosecutions case was just weak.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 13, 2011)

Search group sues Casey Anthony for costly efforts


> A non-profit group on Wednesday served Casey Anthony in jail with a lawsuit seeking to recoup more than $100,000 spent on the massive 2008 search for her 2-year-old daughter Caylee.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 13, 2011)

You Have a Right To Lie to the Police

In Casey Anthonys case we see an example of a grave injustice in the modern system. Im not talking about her acquittal. When the prosecutor fails to prove someones guilt beyond a reasonable doubt, the only responsible thing for the jury to do is refuse to damn the suspect to time in a cage. An innocent person imprisoned is so much worse than a guilty person let go, as in the former instance the state seduces all of society to cheer on and legitimize an injustice. Also, whereas justice for the guilty is at least a metaphysical possibility outside of prison, it is downright precluded institutionally for the innocent on the inside.

The actual travesty here is the offense of which Casey Anthony has been convicted: four counts of providing false information to a law enforcement officer. This should not be an offense in a free society, and I am struck by how little this horror has gained attention in the last week. 


Lying in most circumstances is immoral. And lying to cover up ones crimes might be especially egregious, and arguably criminal in itself. But Casey Anthony was acquitted of the actual crime of murder. As far as the state is concerned, she has not been proven guilty. So why is her dishonesty with the police an offense against the law?

The Right to Lie to the Cops by Anthony Gregory

.


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone think the father was involved in this?

My feeling is: He is an X-COP,he would know how to help her cover it up so they couldnt prove anything and then lied about it on the stand....(Cops are quite good @ lying)

I have just been thinking about this.......  Am i wrong to think the father is just as involved as Casey??


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually, I think it's the other way around........

Casey Anthony's father was a policeman.  Casey Anthony has shown herself to be a shrewd and cunning liar, which means she probably paid close attention to her father going on about homicide cases and how the criminal tried to cover up who did it.

She then used what she'd heard her father say to try to cover her tracks.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2011)

KissMy said:


> Search group sues Casey Anthony for costly efforts
> 
> 
> > A non-profit group on Wednesday served Casey Anthony in jail with a lawsuit seeking to recoup more than $100,000 spent on the massive 2008 search for her 2-year-old daughter Caylee.



That will not make it past summary judgement.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 13, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Search group sues Casey Anthony for costly efforts
> ...



You bet your ass it will.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> You Have a Right To Lie to the Police
> 
> In Casey Anthonys case we see an example of a grave injustice in the modern system. Im not talking about her acquittal. When the prosecutor fails to prove someones guilt beyond a reasonable doubt, the only responsible thing for the jury to do is refuse to damn the suspect to time in a cage. An innocent person imprisoned is so much worse than a guilty person let go, as in the former instance the state seduces all of society to cheer on and legitimize an injustice. Also, whereas justice for the guilty is at least a metaphysical possibility outside of prison, it is downright precluded institutionally for the innocent on the inside.
> 
> ...








Apparently your nutcase argument just turned out to be shit. She's charged and has almost completed the sentence. You can't lie to Law enforcement. Enjoy your time on fantasy Island though. Tell Mr. Roarke & Tatoo hello for us all.  ~BH


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 13, 2011)

Payment Due


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 13, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> Payment Due



I am sure that she's been giving him blow jobs behind all those private client / Attorney meetings the entire time George.  ~BH


----------



## lilbug (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, one thing's for certain it has gotten this country all fired up.  I think the whole thing was so convoluted, it was difficult to follow.  Because Cayley died so long ago, there was a lack of any real evidence so the idea was to baffle 'em with BS, and it apparently worked.  They should have issued all the jurors a pair of waders for this one.  I think they had a very difficult job, one I would not have wanted, and were also privy to parts of the trial we armchair jurors weren't, so far be it from me to second guess their decision.  What I don't get now is why the special handling for Casey's release?  Let her out like and let her face the consequences like everyone else.  Might prove to be more just than any other sentence.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Search group sues Casey Anthony for costly efforts
> ...



Why not.  She lied to the cops creting this waste of cash...

I can see the argument though I dont see how it will matter.  Does she actally have any money ti take?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> You Have a Right To Lie to the Police
> 
> In Casey Anthonys case we see an example of a grave injustice in the modern system. Im not talking about her acquittal. When the prosecutor fails to prove someones guilt beyond a reasonable doubt, the only responsible thing for the jury to do is refuse to damn the suspect to time in a cage. An innocent person imprisoned is so much worse than a guilty person let go, as in the former instance the state seduces all of society to cheer on and legitimize an injustice. Also, whereas justice for the guilty is at least a metaphysical possibility outside of prison, it is downright precluded institutionally for the innocent on the inside.
> 
> ...



Asinine.  You have the right to not speak to the cops.  You do not have the right to mislead them.  How is that less then freedom?  How is it restrictive for you to not be able to purposely abort justice?


----------



## Liability (Jul 14, 2011)

FA_Q2 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > You Have a Right To Lie to the Police
> ...



It depends.

In Florida, as with the Feds, it is a crime to lie to the police.

Here in the Empire State, if you initiate the conversation, you can be charged with "falsely reporting an incident" if you lie to the cops.

Alternatively, you could be charged with a crime along the lines of "obstructing governmental administration" if you lie to a cop during an investigation and thereby impede the criminal investigation.  

Otherwise there is no NY State "crime" for simply lying to a state or local cop in NY.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 14, 2011)

FA_Q2 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > You Have a Right To Lie to the Police
> ...



During the grand jury, [Susan] McDougal stated her full name "for the record", then refused to answer any questions. From September 9, 1996 until March 6, 1998, McDougal spent the maximum possible 18 months imprisonment for civil contempt, including 8 months in solitary confinement, and subjected to "diesel therapy," the practice of hauling defendants around the country and placing them in different jails along the way.

Susan McDougal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 14, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Grand jury are not police.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 14, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Really? So they should be considered as your homies.

A grand jury is a type of jury that determines whether there is enough evidence for a trial. Grand juries carry out this duty by examining evidence and issuing indictments, or by investigating alleged crimes and issuing presentments.

.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 14, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



As a licensed private investigator for 30 years with an agency license I know what a grand jury is and does.
I have testified before grand juries dozens of times. 
I have served on grand juries.
I have provided evidence to grand juries.
And again, grand juries are not police.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 14, 2011)

So if someone testifies in their own defense, claim they didn't do it, but is found guilty, do you charge them with perjury too?

We need a loser pay system but in civil, not criminal court


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 14, 2011)

So if someone testifies in their own defense, claim they didn't do it, but is found guilty, do you charge them with perjury too?

We need a loser pay system but in civil, not criminal court


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 14, 2011)

It shouldn't be a crime to lie to the police to begin with. You're not testifying under oath in that situation, and the police are often free to lie to the suspect. Also, the charge of lying to police is a catch-all charge thrown into the mix for the State to fall back on when they can't prove the underlying case, and that's problematic as well. It's just there to make sure the government can get their pound of flesh out of the citizen, whether they can prove an underlying crime or not.


----------



## Liability (Jul 14, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So if someone testifies in their own defense, claim they didn't do it, but is found guilty, do you charge them with perjury too?
> 
> We need a loser pay system but in civil, not criminal court



There is a practice in one DA's Office in the Big City that says that IF a defendant elects to exercise his right to testify before a Grand Jury, and denies his guilt to the Grand Jury, obviously under oath, then IF he later pleads guilty to that very same crime he must also plead guilty to a charge of perjury for having lied before the Grand Jury.

Technically, the DA's Office may have a point.  Practically speaking, it's kinda goofy.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 14, 2011)

Steerpike said:


> It shouldn't be a crime to lie to the police to begin with. You're not testifying under oath in that situation, and the police are often free to lie to the suspect. Also, the charge of lying to police is a catch-all charge thrown into the mix for the State to fall back on when they can't prove the underlying case, and that's problematic as well. It's just there to make sure the government can get their pound of flesh out of the citizen, whether they can prove an underlying crime or not.



Um, No. The charge is there because when someone like Miss Anthony lies to the police about where her daughter is then it costs the tax payers thousands of dollars to follow up on those lies.

You do understand that over $100,000 was spent trying to find this little girl whose mother knew the whole time exactly where she was. Yet you think it shouldn't be a crime? I hope they charge her for every dime and then some.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 14, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



OK Vern, quit being dense.

both the police and the Grand Jury gather evidence to assist the prosecution.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## Liability (Jul 14, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



LOL.

The prosecution effectively runs the Grand Jury to create the prosecution in the first place.

The prosecutors *issue * GRAND JURY​ subpoenas to GET evidence to then "present" to the Grand Jury; and the prosecutors present the evidence TO the Grand Jury selecting the witnesses to represent; and there is no judge present in the Grand Jury; and the legal instructions given TO the Grand Jury is given BY the prosecutors; and at least in some states the accused doesn't even have a lawyer present INSIDE the Grand Jury room when (if) the defendant testifies.

SOME Grand Juries figure out that THEY are a Constitutional body and then take a kind of control for themselves.  But that's pretty damn rare.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



I would like to see more on that case and why this was allowed.  Can a lawyer here shed more light on what happened and why she was imprisoned for this action?

I still contend that you *should* have the right not to talk to the cops but you should NOT have the right to DELIBERATELY mislead an investigation.  The latter is dishonest and ACTIVELY disrupting legal operations.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2011)

Just like Casey, this thread is not going to die!


----------



## Liability (Jul 14, 2011)

FA_Q2 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



You have a right not to speak when it might implicate you in a crime.  The Fifth Amendment guarantee is powerful and real.

But if the matter is beyond the reach of a criminal prosecution, like say if you have been given a grant of immunity, then there is no threat of criminal prosecution.  Under those circumstances, with very few exceptions (like attorney-client privilege, spousal privilege, doctor-patient privilege, priest-penitent privilege and a few along those very rigorous lines), since there is no threat of a criminal prosecution and your words cannot be used against you at a trial which cannot be undertaken, you lose the the 5th Amendment privilege.  So, if you get a subpoena, you are obliged to answer lawful questions put to you.

NOW you are obliged to answer the questions put to you before a Court of law or before a Grand Jury (or even before Congress).   And you are obliged to do so honestly on pain of criminal prosecution for perjury (if you lie) or contempt if you still refuse to answer.

The contempt is generally pretty interesting since the idea is to compel you to do your duty: i.e., answer the questions.  Therefore, you essentially are given the keys to your own jail cell.  Answer the questions and you get to go home.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 15, 2011)

FA_Q2 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



*"The Woman Who Wouldn't Talk," Susan McDougal, Talks With BuzzFlash.Com*

A BUZZFLASH INTERVIEW

Some people don't seek to become heroes, but circumstances conspire to put them in a situation where they can either be a coward or a champion of honesty and integrity. *Such was the role thrust upon Susan McDougal by the self-righteous prosecutor for the right-wing extremists who ran roughshod over our legal system in their effort to unseat Bill Clinton. And Susan paid the price.*

"The Woman Who Wouldn't Talk," Susan McDougal, Talks With BuzzFlash.Com - A BuzzFlash Interview

.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Do you even know what summary judgement is?
They have no case. No one made a contract with them.
WELL DUH!


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 15, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



"they have no case', says the housebound message board atty.  LOL


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So if someone testifies in their own defense, claim they didn't do it, but is found guilty, do you charge them with perjury too?
> 
> We need a loser pay system but in civil, not criminal court



In civil court who would take on big corporations with a loser pay system?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



Okay Clarence, tell us HOW you can go do work on something and expect to get paid when NO ONE HIRED YOU.
This ought to be rich.
I am all ears Clarence. Ready, set GO. 
Or are you willing to admit you do not have a clue what you are talking about?


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 15, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Try and make sense, will ya?  Then we can talk.  You make a blanket statement previously, that had no merit.  I called you on it, and you start crying.  stop being a pussy.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



You are dumb as a box of rocks. 
Grand Juries LISTEN to evidence and give a bill of indictment or not. 
They can issue subpoenas for what they want but the police and prosecution have the power to gather the evidence. The grand jury has freedom to do request that. 
The police and the DA's office only gather the evidence with force which many times that is what it takes.
MOST IMPORTANTLY, grand juries are free to seek to collect THEIR OWN evidence with the subpoena power. But how does an ordinary citizen collect it? Police. 
Grand Juries are WE THE PEOPLE, not the government, police and prosecution. 
Abuses are done but no other system is better. Primary purpose of them is to prevent the government from cooking up charges to prosecute for profit or punish their opposition. 
Civics 101 is available at your local grade school.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 15, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Mr. Fucktard, Sir:

Do a little research FIRST, then , repost.

Try to differentiate fact from theory.

Explain, clearly and succintly, why everyone, except you, understands that

*A corrupt prosecutor can  Indict a Ham Sandwich*

John Edwards, and How to Indict the Ham Sandwich « Warm Southern Breeze

.

.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...





They have no case was my statement. 
Explain how that has "no merit".


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 15, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Then I suggest you take it.  You're blathering again.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 15, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



They DO have a case.  That's why your statement has no merit.  Get it?  Not that hard.  answer your beeping watch, then come back and debate.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Oh, she's guilty, don't let that pretty face fool you...
> 
> She belongs in fucking prison for the rest of her life.... The prosecutions case was just weak.



I don't agree and  f you listen to the jurors who are now speaking they did not even follow the case.  They think George did it  

One thinks ICA should have reported Caylee missing when she came home and couldn't find her.  They believe the whole family covered up "something",  there was garbage in the trunk, they questioned who was Caylee's primary caregiver, they believe (as many here do as well) incorrectly that State must prove motive, they don't know when she died


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...





On the ham sandwich argument I agree 100% and they do not have to be corrupt. 
The grand juries rubber stamp pretty much what prosecutors want as the POLICE AND PROSECUTION bring them the evidence, NOT the grand jury.
That pretty much proves what I have been saying all along.
Grand juries are not police. They are citizens like YOU AND I. 
Comprende?


----------



## American Horse (Jul 15, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



And they have all the strengths and weaknesses of "you and" me.  If a witness refuses to answer during a deposition he or she can be locked up until they do answer.  And upon answering, if they mislead the Grand Jury in their testimony, once again they can be locked up (sometimes for years), if false testimony is discovered because it at a variance with some other more credible testimony.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2011)

American Horse said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Correct but proving the credibility of a grand jury witness when the defense is not allowed to cross examine or even be in those proceedings is almost impossible. I have seen many cases where grand jury witnesses lied and lied and lied, the case plead out and nothing was ever done. That is the norm, not the exception. And how many prosecutors want a kink in their case with a hostile witness when they pretty much get a rubber stamp true bill almost all the time anyway? 
Very rarely is a witness ever compelled to testify but that is the law.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 15, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Once again, you're fitting this case to your mindset.  didn't take your meds, did you?


----------



## Zona (Jul 15, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...


How is the ol ferrarri running?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Liability said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Thanks for the perspective.  I see what you are saying.  It is unfortunate that the system works that way.  I don't think you should ever be in a position where the state is FORCING you to say anything at all but, as you said, the fifth only applied to SELF incrimination.


----------



## Liability (Jul 16, 2011)

FA_Q2 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



the legal principle which underlies the ability of the state to compel you to answer (IF the State has no ability to prosecute you for any crime related to your testimony) is actually pretty fair and reasonable.

The principle holds that EVERY man (i.e., every person) is ENTITLED to the testimony of every other man.  

Let's say you are charged with a crime.  Let's say you didn't do it.  Let's say you would like to call Joe Blow to testify on your behalf to establish that you were at the strip club across town on the date and at the very moment of the crime you're getting charged with.   Joe Blow, however, happened to have robbed the strip joint right around that time (unbeknownst to you).  So, rather than come in to testify about your alibi (which is not a dirty word.  All "alibi means is that you couldn't have been the bad guy because you were elsewhere at the crucial time), Joe Blow elects to TAKE the 5th.  Joe blow may be a crook, but he aint stupid.

But YOU should be able to get his testimony to establish your own alibi, right?

The State COULD at that point agree to give Joe Blow immunity from prosecution if he testifies.  (The state may not want to do so, but let's say they are trying to be fair and agree to it).  Cool.  Now the ONLY way Joe Blow stays silent is if he doesn't want his wife to know that he was at a strip club....  But he can't invoke the Fifth Amendment for THAT reason (just ask President Clinton).  But he refuses to testify.  IF he sticks to that, you're screwed.

So, the Court ORDERS him to testify.  He can't get prosecuted for his petty larceny at the strip club since he is given immunity.  He has no legal right not to testify but YOU have a need for him TO testify.  If he lies:  perjury.  If he still refuses to testify:  contempt.

good for you in that case.  Some leverage for YOU to GET OUT the very testimony YOU need to help derail the prosecution's mistaken case against you.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 16, 2011)

> The principle holds that EVERY man (i.e., every person) is ENTITLED to the testimony of every other man.



Of course, the referenced principle does not apply in a free country where there are no slaves.

The "principle" is of course a slippery slope; the communists will  , subsequently,  argue that the poor, the state, society are ENTITLED to your property, intellect, body.......ad nauseam.

.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have seen cases where the criminal case hinged totally on a medical opinion of doctors. The doctors come and testify before the grand jury and one of the doctors' testimony was not exactly what the prosecution believed it would be! It was totally opposite of what the other 2 doctors had testified to.
So which doctor is "lying"?
Perjury is rarely, if ever, indicted and prosecuted. In almost every trial I have seen someone will take the stand, swear to tell the truth "so help me God", sit down and then violate that oath. 
Real world is not like TV drama.


----------



## Liability (Jul 16, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> > The principle holds that EVERY man (i.e., every person) is ENTITLED to the testimony of every other man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very sadly but predictably stupid shit you just posted Confusedatious.

Of course it applies in a free country.

It applies here and we area free country.

And the principle is designed for the benefit of all of us.

The concern which the 5th Amendment was designed to address was the prospect of a government compelling people to say things which could then be used BY the government to prosecute and imprison them.  Once that threat is removed, it is perfectly fair and reasonable in a free society to expect people to step up to the plate and provide testimony when needed for the system to function.

Morons like you just don't "get it" because your juvenile notion is that "free" means entirely free without bounds or restrictions.  But in a civil society there ARE bounds whether a childish idiot like you can accept that or not.


----------



## Liability (Jul 16, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> I have seen cases where the criminal case hinged totally on a medical opinion of doctors. The doctors come and testify before the grand jury and one of the doctors' testimony was not exactly what the prosecution believed it would be! It was totally opposite of what the other 2 doctors had testified to.
> So which doctor is "lying"?
> Perjury is rarely, if ever, indicted and prosecuted. In almost every trial I have seen someone will take the stand, swear to tell the truth "so help me God", sit down and then violate that oath.
> Real world is not like TV drama.



A difference of medical opinion is not the same thing as lying, necessarily.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 16, 2011)

Liability said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen cases where the criminal case hinged totally on a medical opinion of doctors. The doctors come and testify before the grand jury and one of the doctors' testimony was not exactly what the prosecution believed it would be! It was totally opposite of what the other 2 doctors had testified to.
> ...



Exactly.  Sigh, the legal world according to the dawg....


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 16, 2011)

Liability said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen cases where the criminal case hinged totally on a medical opinion of doctors. The doctors come and testify before the grand jury and one of the doctors' testimony was not exactly what the prosecution believed it would be! It was totally opposite of what the other 2 doctors had testified to.
> ...



That is exactly my point. TV drama has witnesses suddenly appearing in court with "I did it" BS. 
How could anyone mount any defense without offering witnesses with completely DIFFERENT VERSIONS of what the prosecution stated happened?
And not all defense witnesses are lying.
And not all prosecution witnesses are telling the truth.
Real world.


----------



## Liability (Jul 16, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Again, the "how could" question is answered in Courts across the land day after day.

There have been many cases where the defense essentially concedes the "facts" as asserted by the prosecution but takes the position that notwithstanding the actions, there was no CRIME committed.  

No.  Not all defense witnesses are lying.  Many are the ones telling the truth.

No.  Not all prosecution witnesses tell the truth.  Sometimes they are abject liars.

It is the real world I am talking about, too; not t.v. legal dramas.  Those can be entertaining, but are often quite misleading.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 16, 2011)

Liability said:


> The concern which the 5th Amendment was designed to address was the prospect of a government compelling people to say things which could then be used BY the government to prosecute and imprison them.  Once that threat is removed, it is perfectly fair and reasonable in a free society to expect people to step up to the plate and provide testimony when needed for the system to function..




I knew that the thumbsuckers and naive would respond as shown above.

Let's consider the case of Susan McDougal.

she was given immunity from prosecution but EXCLUDED ANY PERJURED TESTIMONY. 

Anyone familial with the "Whitewater Case" knows that it was a politically charged case in which Republican prosecutor Kenneth Starr was looking to stick it to Bill Clinton.

The US is no longer a free country. We are a fascist republic where our "rights" our subject to the discretion of the slavemasters.

.


----------



## Liability (Jul 16, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > The concern which the 5th Amendment was designed to address was the prospect of a government compelling people to say things which could then be used BY the government to prosecute and imprison them.  Once that threat is removed, it is perfectly fair and reasonable in a free society to expect people to step up to the plate and provide testimony when needed for the system to function..
> ...



Nobody gets a bye on perjury, you moron.

I knew you'd come back with something dreadfully lame.

You always do.

,


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 16, 2011)

Liability said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



What a fucking ding dong

And WHO,  fucktard,  decides whether you committed perjury?!?!?


*The case of Julie Hiatt Steele: the human cost of the Kenneth Starr witch-hunt*

By David Walsh
 9 March 2001

Julie Hiatt Steele, hounded and prosecuted by Independent Counsel Kenneth Starr during the Clinton impeachment campaign of 1998-99, is facing severe financial and personal difficulties arising from Starr's vendetta against her.

Steele hasn't worked since February 1998, *when she submitted an affidavit in the Paula Jones sexual harassment case undermining the credibility of Kathleen Willey*, a one-time Clinton supporter who achieved notoriety by going on the Sixty Minutes television program in March 1998 and accusing Clinton of making unwanted sexual advances.

*Steele lost her employment when the affidavit and her refusal to go along with Willey's version of events became public knowledge. Subsequently she became the target of an extraordinary campaign of prosecutorial terror and intimidation by Starr's office.*

Steele was dragged before two grand juries. Her daughter and brother, as well as a former lawyer and accountant, were also interrogated. She was forced to turn over tax and bank records, credit reports and telephone records to Starr's investigators. Most despicably, the Office of the Independent Counsel threatened to move against Steele's parental rights, making public the fact that it was looking into the procedureswhich were, in fact, entirely legalby which she had adopted her son in Romania.

*Ultimately, in January 1999, Starr indicted Steele on three counts of obstructing justice and one charge of making false statements. She faced the possibility of 35 years in jail and a one million dollar fine. Starr's office pursued its legally baseless and vindictive case against Steele to trial in May 1999. The case ended in a hung jury and mistrial, a humiliating defeat for Starr. His office decided not to pursue a retrial.*


Salon Newsreal | Starr's lowest blow

.


----------



## Liability (Jul 16, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Reading comprehension aint yer strong suit, shit bird.

Of course, you don't HAVE any strong suits.

If you are granted immunity, you don't get immunity *from* perjury, you sub-standard sub-moron.

You can get immunity from the substantive crimes you may have committed about which you are afraid to have to testify.  But once you get immunity, you asshole, you are obligated not just to speak but to speak TRUTHFULLY.  That''s kinda why they put you under oath or affirmation, you dipshit.

As for WHO determines whether or not you lied under oath, that is not exactly a tough question, ya cretin.

Initially, the prosecution makes the call or your case wouldn't get presented to the Grand Jury.  Then, THEY decide if there is reason to accuse you of having lied under oath on a material matter or not.  If they indict your stupid ass, then ultimately it is the judge and/or the jury that decides whether you committed perjury, ya fucking stupid cock-scraper.

,


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 17, 2011)

well, she's out.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 17, 2011)

She's out, indegent, state paying for the appeal, she's pleading the fifth in civil deps, what a great gal!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> She's out, indegent, state paying for the appeal, she's pleading the fifth in civil deps, what a great gal!



I believe she has to pay the appeals costs.  But either way, she should just take the misdemeanors and leave.  I wonder if it is her desire or if the lawyers who want to pursue the charge reversals.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > She's out, indegent, state paying for the appeal, she's pleading the fifth in civil deps, what a great gal!
> ...



Her lawyers already filed the ppw for indigent status.



> defense attorneys filed a notice of appeal Friday on the four counts of providing false information to law enforcement. Attorneys also filed paperwork saying that Anthony would be indigent for the appeal, meaning taxpayers would also have to foot the bill for the appeal process.


Read more: http://www.wesh.com/casey-anthony-extended-coverage/28564660/detail.html#ixzz1SNJspA9j


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 17, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > oldsalt said:
> ...



ah thanks for the update.  

if i were her, i'd refrain from any more court, testifying, legal battles for the rest of my life!


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



I'm sure they appealed because of the depositions for the civil cases.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 17, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Salon Newsreel? That story was about as fabricated as they come. Steele was/is a liar and was caught doing so.
And I am/was not a fan of Starr but anyone with any knowledge of this case knows that Steele wanted to sell her story to a large rag mag and had to change her story to do so.
And that would be perjury when in an affidavit before there was a different story.
"I lied as a favor to Willey" was what Steele said. 
You folks really believe that BS?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 18, 2011)

Go to this web site and stop this witch from gaining from murder.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/3/st...m-profiting-on-death-of-Caylee-Marie-Anthony/


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 19, 2011)

There's suspicion that she's in Columbus OH.

Maybe someone could start a Facebook page and call it "Tracking the Murderous Casey Anthony", with people sending in photos of where they've seen her at.

Like I said.......I'd like to see her life become a living hell.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 19, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> There's suspicion that she's in Columbus OH.
> 
> Maybe someone could start a Facebook page and call it "Tracking the Murderous Casey Anthony", with people sending in photos of where they've seen her at.
> 
> Like I said.......I'd like to see her life become a living hell.



Agreed


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 19, 2011)

The IT expert employed by the prosecution stated today that the prosecution fraudulently left out the fact that the computer was only searched once for "choloroform" and it was a site that explained how it was used in the 1800s that was hit.
He stated he told the prosecution it was not the 84 times and that evidence was WITHHELD from the defense.
What? Prosecutorial misconduct? Never! We watched it on TV and they said it was 84 times and the prosecution NEVER lies about anything.
Just the tip of the iceberg here folks. 
For uninformed: This is all over the internet and it did happen. Go do your homework yourselves and see the truth. I still believe she is not innocent but this FURTHER shows why the jury was correct 100% with their verdict.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> The IT expert employed by the prosecution stated today that the prosecution fraudulently left out the fact that the computer was only searched once for "choloroform" and it was a site that explained how it was used in the 1800s that was hit.
> He stated he told the prosecution it was not the 84 times and that evidence was WITHHELD from the defense.
> What? Prosecutorial misconduct? Never! We watched it on TV and they said it was 84 times and the prosecution NEVER lies about anything.
> Just the tip of the iceberg here folks.
> For uninformed: This is all over the internet and it did happen. Go do your homework yourselves and see the truth. I still believe she is not innocent but this FURTHER shows why the jury was correct 100% with their verdict.



Jose Baez included this information in his closing arguments.  Its good to see the statement supported.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 19, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > The IT expert employed by the prosecution stated today that the prosecution fraudulently left out the fact that the computer was only searched once for "choloroform" and it was a site that explained how it was used in the 1800s that was hit.
> ...



How did he have it if it was not disclosed?
My research show that the defense never had it. The prosecution never revealed it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 19, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Jose Baez included this information in his closing arguments.  Its good to see the statement supported.
> ...





So what are you trying to argue?  They had it, used it well  and closed with it.

  Bradley  said that the triggering event was Sgt. Stenger's testimony when called by the defense.  The State was made aware after they rested and after the cross of Cindy.  


First of all, the defense team was notified of the discrepancy by me as I was in Orlando during the trial and gave Jose Baez the questions to use to clear it up once it came out in testimony.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 19, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Closing arguments ARE NOT EVIDENCE.


----------



## mal (Jul 19, 2011)

She still Not Guilty... 



peace...


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 19, 2011)

The witch might be in Carlsbad, California

Casey Anthony: In search of a 'new normal' - US news - Life - msnbc.com


----------



## R.D. (Jul 19, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



That's correct Dr. Obvious.    That's why he said testimony.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 21, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...





> "Mr. Bradley denies making any comments that either determined and/or implied any wrongdoing on behalf of the prosecutors office," the statement reads.
> 
> Mair's statement also claims there have been "erroneous media reports" that insinuated wrongdoing on the part of prosecutors.



Casey Anthony Trial Witness John Bradley Backtracks After Blasting Prosecutors (VIDEO)


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know that many of you are sick of hearing about this murderer that is walking the street, but we need to keep up with where she is and if she receives a dime on the murder of her daughter.  I heard yesterday that *Geraldo Rivera *had offered her a sizeable sum of money for an interview.

If that is the case, we need to start a campaign now to convince FOX news that doing so would mean the loss a a great deal of viewers.  Any media outlet that pays this woman to tell more lies about the murder of her daughter needs to be severely punished.  We cannot let this woman become rich off the deathof her child.  Please Help!  Let FOX News know how you feel!


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 21, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> I know that many of you are sick of hearing about this murderer that is walking the street, but we need to keep up with where she is and if she receives a dime on the murder of her daughter.  I heard yesterday that *Geraldo Rivera *had offered her a sizeable sum of money for an interview.
> 
> If that is the case, we need to start a campaign now to convince FOX news that doing so would mean the loss a a great deal of viewers.  Any media outlet that pays this woman to tell more lies about the murder of her daughter needs to be severely punished.  We cannot let this woman become rich off the deathof her child.  Please Help!  Let FOX News know how you feel!



" Where's my check?"  

    Casey Anthony


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 21, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that many of you are sick of hearing about this murderer that is walking the street, but we need to keep up with where she is and if she receives a dime on the murder of her daughter.  I heard yesterday that *Geraldo Rivera *had offered her a sizeable sum of money for an interview.
> ...



Makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just like OJ she will meet her fate sooner than later.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you in advanced Mr. Gerardo Rivera.

If that is the case, we need to start a campaign now to convince FOX news that doing so will mean their viewership will greatly increase.

Any media outlet that pays this  sweet and innocent young lady who has suffered a lot because of the loss of her child, the unnecessary incarceration and trial,  needs to be properly rewarded . 

We need to help Ms Anthony since the Nancy Graceless Goon Squad will interfere with her ability to become gainfully employed.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 21, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Thank you in advanced Mr. Gerardo Rivera.
> 
> If that is the case, we need to start a campaign now to convince FOX news that doing so will mean their viewership will greatly increase.
> 
> ...



Cumtum, we've had this discussion.  Send her a 6 figure check, and she may fuck you.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 21, 2011)

FOX is receiving e-mails now, telling them that their viewership will suffer if they pay the witch a dime.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know, seems pretty anti-american this civil vigilance attempt.  We have a process, she was found not guilty, that's how it works.  Innocent people sometimes go to jail, guilty people sometimes don't.


----------



## St.Blues (Jul 21, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I don't know, seems pretty anti-american this civil vigilance attempt.  We have a process, she was found not guilty, that's how it works.  Innocent people sometimes go to jail, guilty people sometimes don't.



Something went very wrong... She should have been charged with some sort of child neglect death resulting... The prosecutor went for way to much.  Based on the lack of evidence a Murder One should have never been part of the equation.. 

prosecutor=fail


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 21, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, seems pretty anti-american this civil vigilance attempt.  We have a process, she was found not guilty, that's how it works.  Innocent people sometimes go to jail, guilty people sometimes don't.
> ...



Then storm the DA's office.  March for days.  Demand public accountability. Leave the acquitted be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2011)

Jacob Shalmo is offering $5 million for a Casey Anthony interview?



> LOS ANGELES (LALATE)  Schalmo Productions and Jacob C. Schalmo of Columbus, Ohio have offered Casey Anthony a $5 million deal. Schalmo Productions claims Casey Anthony and Jose Baez have his offer for a television interview. Anthony and Baez have yet to confirm the news. If true, this would mark Anthonys highest claimed offer to date since her release from jail Sunday.
> Schalmo Productions, Jacob Schalmo Offer Casey Anthony $5 Million



In a Shepard Smith segment tonight, a short clip of Schalmo had him saying he offering $5 million because it will take $5 million to get the interview with Anthony and Baez that he wants.

I'm guessing she will take it.  There are hundreds of thousands of outstanding legal bills and civil suits being threatened.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Jacob Shalmo is offering $5 million for a Casey Anthony interview?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think she has a choice, she needs money if even just to live.  After Baez's cut, the agent, the IRS and paying legal bills - its not like she'll be on easy street.  Whatever amount she ends up with is going to her livelihood for sometime. I hope she has matured and she may want to learn to pray - she'll need it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob Shalmo is offering $5 million for a Casey Anthony interview?
> ...



The irony of that, however, is that if she receives or is scheduled to receive a large sum of money, it will probably be an incentive to rachet up fines and costs for the long months that law enforcement was on a wild goose chase looking for Kaylee and to file those civil suits and ask for really huge judgments.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Jacob Shalmo is offering $5 million for a Casey Anthony interview?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schalmo Productions and Jacob C. Schalmo of Columbus, Ohio will be the next boycott victim then.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Ole Jose is gonna be stuck to her like flies on shit. I am sure he figures that now that he is finished raping the State of Florida with his fee's, he can move on to get a piece of the Casey Anthony pie. That's not the only pie he's getting from her. ~BH


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 21, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Ole Jose is gonna be stuck to her like flies on shit. I am sure he figures that now that he is finished raping the State of Florida with his fee's, he can move on to get a piece of the Casey Anthony pie. That's not the only pie he's getting from her. ~BH



There's my little Bolshi Hu!  Where ya been?  Boring without you.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ole Jose is gonna be stuck to her like flies on shit. I am sure he figures that now that he is finished raping the State of Florida with his fee's, he can move on to get a piece of the Casey Anthony pie. That's not the only pie he's getting from her. ~BH
> ...



Kik, Spending time in the outdoors. I need a break every now and then away from this circus side show.  ~BH


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 21, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Sounds good.  Too hot here to be outdoors.  Ok, now get busy time to set us all straight.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Yeah, It's hot out here in California too. Seems to be hot everywhere in the States lately.  ~BH


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 21, 2011)

She was declared indigent at one point and he was court appointed.
I do not see her owing any legal bills to date.
None of the civil suits have any merit.


----------



## Liability (Jul 22, 2011)

It amazes me that JUST because we are unhappy with a trial's outcome so many folks insist that the prosecutor is a fuck up or that the jury consisted of idiots.

The reality is quite different.

The prosecution had a piss-poor case.  It's clear they BELIEVED that Casey Anthony was a murdering bitch (and I kind of agree with that conclusion); but it's not at all clear that they had nearly enough legally admissible evidence to PROVE it beyond a reasonable doubt.  The prosecution may have mis-analyzed what they had, but that doesn't mean they were fuck-ups for failing to have sufficient evidence to prove it.  

Similarly, the jury took an oath.  This is precisely what the system demands of juries.  Take an oath to use common sense and apply the law as you get instructed ON the law by the judge.  That's what the Casey Anthony jury did. And given the lack of EVIDENCE that proved (beyond a reasonable doubt) how the child died or who might have been responsible for her death if it was a murder, the jury acknowledged their perfectly REASONABLE doubt.  

That is not the same as them saying "Casey Anthony is innocent."  That's not even a question put to them.  The only questions they had to answer, in the end, *were* WHETHER or not the evidence PROVED (beyond a reasonable doubt) that the little girl WAS even murdered and whether or not the evidence proved (beyond a reasonable doubt) that it was Casey Anthony who killed that poor little girl.  Their conclusion that the evidence failed to reach that fairly high standard means only that they took their oath seriously and did what they were sworn to do.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 22, 2011)

Liability said:


> It amazes me that JUST because we are unhappy with a trial's outcome so many folks insist that the prosecutor is a fuck up or that the jury consisted of idiots.
> 
> The reality is quite different.
> 
> ...



Quit wasting your time. Your post is accurate and reflects the way the best judicial system in the world works.
None of that matters to those that watch TV and form their opinions on what a talking head commentator instructs them to believe.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 22, 2011)

Once upon a time in AMerica before TV, before DNA, and before even a body was discovered people were convicted of murder on strong circumstantial evidence. The prosecution did not fuck up in this case. Based on what they presented I could vote guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. There was compelling evidence there for me including the fact that Casey lied to her mother and purposefully tried to throw her off the track when her mom was actively looking for her little girl. Casey wasn't looking, know why? cause she knew she'd already killed her. 

She's lucky I wasn't on that jury.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 22, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Once upon a time in AMerica before TV, before DNA, and before even a body was discovered people were convicted of murder on strong circumstantial evidence. The prosecution did not fuck up in this case. Based on what they presented I could vote guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. There was compelling evidence there for me including the fact that Casey lied to her mother and purposefully tried to throw her off the track when her mom was actively looking for her little girl. Casey wasn't looking, know why? cause she knew she'd already killed her.
> 
> She's lucky I wasn't on that jury.



WTF does that have TO DO WITH THIS CASE?

NO case has the same circumstantial evidence.
How would you or I know if the evidence was enough to convict? 
*WE WEREN'T THERE!!*


----------



## Liability (Jul 22, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Once upon a time in AMerica before TV, before DNA, and before even a body was discovered people were convicted of murder on strong circumstantial evidence. The prosecution did not fuck up in this case. Based on what they presented I could vote guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. There was compelling evidence there for me including the fact that Casey lied to her mother and purposefully tried to throw her off the track when her mom was actively looking for her little girl. Casey wasn't looking, know why? cause she knew she'd already killed her.
> 
> She's lucky I wasn't on that jury.



Circumstantial evidence is a powerful tool and could warrant a conviction in many cases.  But just because you might have thought it sufficient in the Anthony case does not mean that it was invalid (or stupid) when the Anthony jury concluded that there was still a lack of sufficient proof.

In that case, the circumstantial evidence warranted concern and genuine suspicion.  It remains a judgment call, however, whether it sufficed as proof beyond a reasonable doubt.  Normally, the jury gets a charge in "circumstantial evidence" cases that instructs them that the INFERENCE that flows from the circumstances must be consistent ONLY with guilt.  They get further directed that any inference OTHER THAN "guilt" MUST be granted to the defendant....

Either way, I still say it is unfair to attack the intelligence of that jury OR the professionalism of the prosecution.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jul 22, 2011)

They should drown every Jury member for not giving Justice to little Caylee. 

Then, The bottomfeeding child killer tot mom Casey should be beat with a rubber hose dipped in Olive oil for a few months while only being given bread and water, and then she should be drowned as well, only repeatedly for a couple of weeks. Slapped awake, drowned again. Slapped awake, drowned again, slapped awake, drowned again. Another night of Olive oil bashing, then woke up at 4:30am to be drowned and slapped awake, and drowned again. Slapped awake, drowned aGAIN! slapped awake, drowned aGAIN!!! 

That is my idea of a BH World of Paradise and justice for the victims of evil. We should eradicate all evil blood from the human gene pool. Completely wipe it out. Anyone who harms a child should be ruthlessly takin out of this world by Natural Law. What a dream eh? ~BH






 ~BH


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 22, 2011)

To borrow a bit from Bill Maher's show this evening...........

"Wouldn't it be ironic if Casey Anthony were found wrapped up in a plastic bag, and dumped in a swamp"?


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Liability said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Once upon a time in AMerica before TV, before DNA, and before even a body was discovered people were convicted of murder on strong circumstantial evidence. The prosecution did not fuck up in this case. Based on what they presented I could vote guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. There was compelling evidence there for me including the fact that Casey lied to her mother and purposefully tried to throw her off the track when her mom was actively looking for her little girl. Casey wasn't looking, know why? cause she knew she'd already killed her.
> ...



It was a really tough one.  You know in your gut that Casey killed Caylee.  I know in my gut that Casey killed Caylee.  But at the end of the day there was no murder weapon found, no DNA, no finger prints, or any other absolute evidence tieing anything at the scene to Casey, no eye witnesses; no cause of death, time of death, or place of death established.  All we have is an unlikable, probably sociopathic, and clever liar of a mother that we wanted very much to be found guilty and to be punished for what most of us believe she did.  But did the prosecution prove she did it beyond any reasonable doubt.  I don't think they did.  And the jury didn't have benefit of all the stuff we all were seeing on TV during the trial.

So, after thinking it through and hearing the comments of some of the jurors, including the foreman, since, I think they followed the law even though I think most of them also believed she was guilty.

It's one of those terrible conundrums in which justice was not served, but the system worked.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 23, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I have worked 3 dozen murder trials. Most of them are like this, not a who done it like on Perry Mason where some one stands up during the trial and admits they did it. Most juries the bailiffs say the men are arguing with the women if there is a split on the first ballot. But not in this one.
Your post is the best one in the thread. Beliefs are not evidence. The state has to prove their case beyond reasonable doubt 100%  and they didn't.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 23, 2011)

Casey pulled off the perfect murder.  She kept the kid's body in her trunk until the head even fell off the torso.  She taped the head on the body, which was double plastic bagged, and she thew it into a swamp, which was flooded several times in the following weeks.  By the time the body was found, all evidence had be washed away.  The only thing left was bones.

She partied with someone else's money for over a month, all the while she knew where the body was.  She rolled the dice and won.  If she is going to write a book, it should be titled, *"How to get away with Murder."*

Her plan will be examined and duplicated by many phychopaths, such as she, in the coming years.  She ignored the disappearance of her child for over a month, and yet, she wasn't even found guilty of child neglect.  That is very sad.

Her fate may be years away, like OJ, but justice will be done.  Until then, there are literally millions of people in this country who don't want her to become rich, as a results of, pulling off the perfect murder.  They will do everything possible to see that she does not see that big payday.  That is the way it is....Live with it.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 23, 2011)

Casey pulled off the perfect murder.  She kept the kid's body in her trunk until the head even fell off the torso.  She taped the head on the body, which was double plastic bagged, and she thew it into a swamp, which was flooded several times in the following weeks.  By the time the body was found, all evidence had be washed away.  The only thing left was bones.

She partied with someone else's money for over a month, all the while she knew where the body was.  She rolled the dice and won.  If she is going to write a book, it should be titled, *"How to get away with Murder."*

Her plan will be examined and duplicated by many phychopaths, such as she, in the coming years.  She ignored the disappearance of her child for over a month, and yet, she wasn't even found guilty of child neglect.  That is very sad.

Her fate may be years away, like OJ, but justice will be done.  Until then, there are literally millions of people in this country who don't want her to become rich, as a results of, pulling off the perfect murder.  They will do everything possible to see that she does not see that big payday.  That is the way it is....Live with it.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2011)

Larry Flint has offered the murderer $500,000 to Casey Anthony to pose nude.


----------



## cloudy (Jul 29, 2011)

Child killer, future porn star?
Larry Flynt makes nude pic offer to Tot Mom &#8211; Nancy Grace - CNN.com Blogs

But can anyone believe nancy grace, the bleeding heart liberal?


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2011)

cloudy said:


> Child killer, future porn star?
> Larry Flynt makes nude pic offer to Tot Mom &#8211; Nancy Grace - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> But can anyone believe nancy grace, the bleeding heart liberal?



She's a slut and a killer. She may as well take it and do it. She'll never see a penny from anything else, and she's going to need money to disappear.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 29, 2011)

This thread is still alive? Christ, you people must be as bored as me...


----------



## Douger (Jul 29, 2011)

Jooz love money.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 29, 2011)

*The Hustler magazine* founder said that, he had been approached by "droves of men" as he was touring the country promoting his new book "One Nation Under Sex."

"They said, Why haven't you made an offer? Why don't you want to publish her pictures?" Flynt said. "They said, She's a really attractive person ... I've never seen that happen before."

Asked about whether the decision might be distasteful to the many who feel Anthony got away with murder, Flynt said his tour suggests to him that there was a real demand'. 

.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 30, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> This thread is still alive? Christ, you people must be as bored as me...



And, you just contributed to it!   Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 30, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> *The Hustler magazine* founder said that, he had been approached by "droves of men" as he was touring the country promoting his new book "One Nation Under Sex."
> 
> "They said, Why haven't you made an offer? Why don't you want to publish her pictures?" Flynt said. "They said, She's a really attractive person ... I've never seen that happen before."
> 
> ...



...so says the pervert and liar.


----------

